# An amazing case for reducing gun ownership in America



## Wez (Sep 21, 2017)

The problems we have with gun injury and death just don't exist in England.  The statistics quoted in this comedic vid are shocking.  Less guns, less gun injury and death.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2017)

Modern debates about the Second Amendment have focused on whether it protects a private right of individuals to keep and bear arms, or a right that can be exercised only through militia organizations like the National Guard. This question, however, was not even raised until long after the Bill of Rights was adopted.

Many in the Founding generation believed that governments are prone to use soldiers to oppress the people. English history suggested that this risk could be controlled by permitting the government to raise armies (consisting of full-time paid troops) only when needed to fight foreign adversaries. For other purposes, such as responding to sudden invasions or other emergencies, the government could rely on a militia that consisted of ordinary civilians who supplied their own weapons and received some part-time, unpaid military training.

The onset of war does not always allow time to raise and train an army, and the Revolutionary War showed that militia forces could not be relied on for national defense. The Constitutional Convention therefore decided that the federal government should have almost unfettered authority to establish peacetime standing armies and to regulate the militia.

This massive shift of power from the states to the federal government generated one of the chief objections to the proposed Constitution. Anti-Federalists argued that the proposed Constitution would take from the states their principal means of defense against federal usurpation. The Federalists responded that fears of federal oppression were overblown, in part because the American people were armed and would be almost impossible to subdue through military force.

Implicit in the debate between Federalists and Anti-Federalists were two shared assumptions. First, that the proposed new Constitution gave the federal government almost total legal authority over the army and militia. Second, that the federal government should not have any authority at all to disarm the citizenry. They disagreed only about whether an armed populace could adequately deter federal oppression.

The Second Amendment conceded nothing to the Anti-Federalists’ desire to sharply curtail the military power of the federal government, which would have required substantial changes in the original Constitution.* Yet the Amendment was easily accepted because of widespread agreement that the federal government should not have the power to infringe the right of the people to keep and bear arms, any more than it should have the power to abridge the freedom of speech or prohibit the free exercise of religion.*

https://constitutioncenter.org/interactive-constitution/amendments/amendment-ii


----------



## xav10 (Sep 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Modern debates about the Second Amendment have focused on whether it protects a private right of individuals to keep and bear arms, or a right that can be exercised only through militia organizations like the National Guard. This question, however, was not even raised until long after the Bill of Rights was adopted.
> 
> Many in the Founding generation believed that governments are prone to use soldiers to oppress the people. English history suggested that this risk could be controlled by permitting the government to raise armies (consisting of full-time paid troops) only when needed to fight foreign adversaries. For other purposes, such as responding to sudden invasions or other emergencies, the government could rely on a militia that consisted of ordinary civilians who supplied their own weapons and received some part-time, unpaid military training.
> 
> ...


Yada yada yada blah blah blah. Wez's post was correct. Less guns, fewer deaths... more guns, more deaths...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yada yada yada blah blah blah. Wez's post was correct. Less guns, fewer deaths... more guns, more deaths...


When do you leave for England...?
They have government health care also....you'll be happy as a hog in slop.
Bon voyage!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2017)

The most advanced personal firearm in general use at the time of the adoption of the 2nd Amendment was the Kentucky rifle - muzzle loaded, flintlock action, available in a variety of calibers up to .62, capable of 2 rounds per minute by a skilled user, effective range about 100-200 yards.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2017)

http://www.tampabay.com/news/tampa-girl-4-dies-of-gunshot-reaching-for-candy/2338224


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2017)

espola said:


> The most advanced personal firearm in general use at the time of the adoption of the 2nd Amendment was the Kentucky rifle - muzzle loaded, flintlock action, available in a variety of calibers up to .62, capable of 2 rounds per minute by a skilled user, effective range about 100-200 yards.


It was the AR-15 of the time.
The citizenry developed the long rifle, and its advanced technology helped win the revolution.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When do you leave for England...?
> They have government health care also....you'll be happy as a hog in slop.
> Bon voyage!


Dont need to worry about the second amendment in Europe.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 21, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was the AR-15 of the time.
> The citizenry developed the long rifle, and its advanced technology helped win the revolution.


Yeah, see? We need the AR-15 to win the revolution! When do you leave for the 18th century? Bon Voyage!


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was the AR-15 of the time.
> The citizenry developed the long rifle, and its advanced technology helped win the revolution.


Very few rifles were in use during the Revolution.  Most of the infantry troops were armed with muskets and bayonets.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, see? We need the AR-15 to win the revolution! When do you leave for the 18th century? Bon Voyage!


Without the Kentucky rifle you wouldn't have to worry about our second amendment, or the entire US Constitution for that matter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Very few rifles were in use during the Revolution.  Most of the infantry troops were armed with muskets and bayonets.


The Kentucky rifle was in use.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> The problems we have with gun injury and death just don't exist in England.  The statistics quoted in this comedic vid are shocking.  Less guns, less gun injury and death.


and more terrorism.


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> and more terrorism.


No mass shootings.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2017)

espola said:


> The most advanced personal firearm in general use at the time of the adoption of the 2nd Amendment was the Kentucky rifle - muzzle loaded, flintlock action, available in a variety of calibers up to .62, capable of 2 rounds per minute by a skilled user, effective range about 100-200 yards.


Yeah. So?
At one time we shit in the woods and wiped our ass with corn husks. So?


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2017)

Try to stay focused on the important message from that vid.  The UK doesn't need a BLM because the cops don't even need to carry guns.  The lower income population(s) is not destroying itself in gun violence.  Less guns, less gun headaches.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, see? We need the AR-15 to win the revolution! When do you leave for the 18th century? Bon Voyage!


Counselor.....bla bla bla indeed.
At least have a semblance of meaning.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Try to stay focused on the important message from that vid.  The UK doesn't need a BLM because the cops don't even need to carry guns.  The lower income population(s) is not destroying itself in gun violence.  Less guns, less gun headaches.


I'm convinced. When do you leave for England?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yada yada yada blah blah blah. Wez's post was correct. Less guns, fewer deaths... more guns, more deaths...


Ah yes.  The silver bullet solution.  No pun intended.  Yada, yada... blaaaaaah


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2017)

espola said:


> The most advanced personal firearm in general use at the time of the adoption of the 2nd Amendment was the Kentucky rifle - muzzle loaded, flintlock action, available in a variety of calibers up to .62, capable of 2 rounds per minute by a skilled user, effective range about 100-200 yards.


Yawn


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Kentucky rifle was in use.


Pennsylvania rifle.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> No mass shootings.


Tell that to Ms Grande.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Kentucky rifle was in use.


https://archive.org/details/78_the-ballad-of-davy-crockett_gabe-drake-and-the-woodsmen-maury-laws_gbia0003736a


----------



## xav10 (Sep 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ah yes.  The silver bullet solution.  No pun intended.  Yada, yada... blaaaaaah


Less guns, fewer deaths. Not much more to it than that! Revolution, blah blah blah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


>


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Pennsylvania rifle.


I says Kentucky.
Some of my ancestors made them.
( in Kentucky)


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


So macho nutters must be...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Less guns, fewer deaths. Not much more to it than that! Revolution, blah blah blah.


What kind of lawyer are you?
Being a JD and a practicing attorney, you have heard of and hopefully you have read the Constitution?
Your closing argument lacks clarity and cohesion counselor. 
Certainly you can do better than that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> So macho nutters must be...


So pussy pc nutters must be....


----------



## xav10 (Sep 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What kind of lawyer are you?
> Being a JD and a practicing attorney, you have heard of and hopefully you have read the Constitution?
> Your closing argument lacks clarity and cohesion counselor.
> Certainly you can do better than that.


You don't need to be a lawyer and there's no argument. If we have less guns, we have fewer gun deaths. If you think we need them to fight tyranny, you're nuts. If you think the constitution says we can all own a bazooka without restriction, you're nuts again.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2017)

*I think Wez forgot about some handy tools...*

*Such as this one. *









*Wez doesn't know his history very well, especially *
*Martial Arts.*

*




*

*They look quite bland, who would think.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You don't need to be a lawyer and there's no argument. If we have less guns, we have fewer gun deaths. If you think we need them to fight tyranny, you're nuts. If you think the constitution says we can all own a bazooka without restriction, you're nuts again.



*Go ahead......take the weapons ya fool.*

*




*

* How about this sick guy below, you going to " Outlaw " kitchen utensils too ?*

*




*

*It's not the Weapon that kills.....and I don't care how many " Lawyers " that*
*sue to get rid of Guns, if a sick individual wants to create harm they will.*
*As I've stated before....*

*It all starts with Parenting.*

*Wez and xyz, you guys have no clue what the REAL problem is !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You don't need to be a lawyer and there's no argument. If we have less guns, we have fewer gun deaths. If you think we need them to fight tyranny, you're nuts. If you think the constitution says we can all own a bazooka without restriction, you're nuts again.


Great argument counselor...bazooka's ? 
We'd have a lot less debate if we outlawed free speech.
If we allowed off sides there would be more scoring in soccer.
If we performed less abortions we'd have more births....
You want to put up a banner in front of your house proclaiming it a gun free zone...have at it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## xav10 (Sep 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Great argument counselor...bazooka's ?
> We'd have a lot less debate if we outlawed free speech.
> If we allowed off sides there would be more scoring in soccer.
> If we performed less abortions we'd have more births....
> You want to put up a banner in front of your house proclaiming it a gun free zone...have at it.


Glad you agree that if we had fewer guns, we'd have fewer deaths.  I assume you agree we shouldn't have bazookas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> So macho nutters must be...


What is macho about saving some illegal alien robber or rapers life?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Less guns, fewer deaths. Not much more to it than that! Revolution, blah blah blah.


Is that the non-litigator in you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


But plenty inside worth killing for


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> So macho nutters must be...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is macho about saving some illegal alien robber or rapers life?


“Life, Liberty and the pursuit of all who threaten it”


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I says Kentucky.
> Some of my ancestors made them.
> ( in Kentucky)


Not in 1775.


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Go ahead......take the weapons ya fool.*


The stereotypical rantings of a lunatic nutter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Go ahead......take the weapons ya fool.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Their ideology is more important.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Glad you agree that if we had fewer guns, we'd have fewer deaths.  I assume you agree we shouldn't have bazookas.


*That's a false statement. First you would have to have a parallel time frame to compare it to.*
*You cannot produce one so you have no basis in your argument to ban guns.*
*Second, banning guns will not stop murders. Chicago is just plain violent, without guns you would*
*have all sorts of other violent attacks that would total to the same 500 + murders Chicago has to *
*date this year....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> The stereotypical rantings of a lunatic nutter.


*No Wez....you are the Loon.*

*I'll bet you own Guns also......*


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2017)

*You could leave a gun unattended for thousands of years and it would be perfectly harmless, *
*now when a human picks it up it becomes dangerous.*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 21, 2017)

nononono said:


> *That's a false statement. First you would have to have a parallel time frame to compare it to.*
> *You cannot produce one so you have no basis in your argument to ban guns.*
> *Second, banning guns will not stop murders. Chicago is just plain violent, without guns you would*
> *have all sorts of other violent attacks that would total to the same 500 + murders Chicago has to *
> *date this year....*


clearly not true. no such thing as 500 murders without guns. we are just a gun-loving country, is all. there's no reason for it; it's not for our safety and it's not to fight tyranny, obvi, because there's so little (or none) of those benefits compared to the harm they do every day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> clearly not true. no such thing as 500 murders without guns. we are just a gun-loving country, is all. there's no reason for it; it's not for our safety and it's not to fight tyranny, obvi, because there's so little (or none) of those benefits compared to the harm they do every day.


You have no clue.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> clearly not true. no such thing as 500 murders without guns. we are just a gun-loving country, is all. there's no reason for it; it's not for our safety and it's not to fight tyranny, obvi, because there's so little (or none) of those benefits compared to the harm they do every day.



*Wrongo xyz....wrongo....*

*The guns don't kill.*

*That low income single parent/no parent youth's finger is what pulls the trigger in Chicago.*

*Parenting xyz....Parenting.*

*You are presenting a false argument. Only an audience that accepts twisted logic *
*will support your false argument.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have no clue.


No, he just doesn't imbibe in the same source of propaganda you consume so readily and swallow whole without any hesitation whatsoever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, he just doesn't imbibe in the same source of propaganda you consume so readily and swallow whole without any hesitation whatsoever.


Do you own guns?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you own guns?


NA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> NA


NO, not answering, narcotics anonymous?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, he just doesn't imbibe in the same source of propaganda you consume so readily and swallow whole without any hesitation whatsoever.


Have another pull off the old koolaid jug and get back in there Daffy!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Not in 1775.


There were long guns being made in Kentucky at that time, although most were from Pennsylvania.
My ancestors didnt start making them until around 18oo, and if you can find one of them they are worth a fortune.

My point was that our private citizens developed a long, rifled barrel, that was superior to anything the british had, and it was a weapon anyone who could buy or build one could own.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Very few rifles were in use during the Revolution.  Most of the infantry troops were armed with muskets and bayonets.


You'd know. What did you carry?


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There were long guns being made in Kentucky at that time, although most were from Pennsylvania.
> My ancestors didnt start making them until around 18oo, and if you can find one of them they are worth a fortune.
> 
> My point was that our private citizens developed a long, rifled barrel, that was superior to anything the british had, and it was a weapon anyone who could buy or build one could own.


What was the European population of Kentucky on April 19, 1775?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2017)

espola said:


> What was the European population of Kentucky on April 19, 1775?


I'll have to ask my great, great, great, great, great grandpappy and get back to you.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NO, not answering, narcotics anonymous?


*I would venture to say it's now narcotics anonymous after the recent news that exposed the *
*Hypocrisy/Lies involving Barry ( Obama ) Soetoro's Presidential Library that is supposed to*
*be built on Chicago's South Side :*

*"* Obama opened the door to the backlash when he appeared on a video at the foundation's 
first public meeting last week and *said flat-out that there would be no community *
*benefits agreement.* *"*

*He's feeling the heat ( Barry ) and that heat is traveling fast down thru his *
*supporters channels.....And this is just the very tip of the Ice Berg. Wait til*
*the " Community " is fed up with his shit and they exposed the " Down Low "*
*secrets that have been hidden in Pandora's box since 2006.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2017)

espola said:


> What was the European population of Kentucky on April 19, 1775?



*Foreign Influences (1539 - 1730)*

This period marks the end of an exclusively native history for Kentucky and the
beginning of one shared with Europeans. During
the mid-1500s, Spaniards appear in the form of
de Soto’s Expedition, which traveled through the
Southeast. Then, over a century later, during
the mid- to late 1600s, the French and the E
nglish appeared sporad
ically along Kentucky’s
extreme western and eastern borders. But there is
no record of European
s visiting or exploring
inside Kentucky’s borders until after the 1730s
. As time passed, however, the European
exploration and settlement zone
that encircled the state drew
closer to native communities.
For about the first 150 years of this period, na
tive peoples living in Kentucky were spared
the effects of direct contact with European
s that their northern, southern, and eastern
contemporaries had already experi
enced. Nevertheless, Kentucky’s
native groups had to contend
with the indirect impacts of th
e foreigners and the challenges t
hose impacts posed to their native
ways of life. These appear to have been experi
enced first within the realm of economics, then, in
the later decades of this period, th
rough disease and cultural disruption.
Native Cultures on the Eve of Recorded History
From the mid-1500s to the mid- to late
1600s, Kentucky’s native groups continued to
pursue their respective hunting-gathering-farmi
ng lifestyles very much like their immediate
ancestors had done. West of the
Falls lived the Caborn-Welborn pe
oples, and east of the Falls,
the Fort Ancient groups.


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2017)

The vid says it all, nutter tired nonsense be damned.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Foreign Influences (1539 - 1730)*
> 
> This period marks the end of an exclusively native history for Kentucky and the
> beginning of one shared with Europeans. During
> ...


My kin were among the very first "europeans" to "settle" Kentucky.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My kin were among the very first "europeans" to "settle" Kentucky.


How are your other projects coming along?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How are your other projects coming along?


Been tinkering.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Been tinkering.


https://www.ar15.com/forums/ar-15/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll have to ask my great, great, great, great, great grandpappy and get back to you.


You know Magoo already has the answer...he's playing his favorite Peter Falk -  Columbo routine...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Glad you agree that if we had fewer guns, we'd have fewer deaths.  I assume you agree we shouldn't have bazookas.


If parents would teach respect and educate their children we would have a lot less gun deaths...
If the folks who run the communities that have high unemployment, high drug use and high crime actually did something to improve the plight of those communities we would have less gun violence.
Wishing there were less guns is a waste of time, perhaps the time should be spent figuring out real solutions, cause the guns are here to stay, that's guarantied.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> If parents would teach respect and educate their children we would have a lot less gun deaths...
> If the folks who run the communities that have high unemployment, high drug use and high crime actually did something to improve the plight of those communities we would have less gun violence.
> Wishing there were less guns is a waste of time, perhaps the time should be spent figuring out real solutions, cause the guns are here to stay, that's guarantied.


I pretty much agree. fighting the nra is like fighting city hall, Exxon or Philip Morris... of course columbine, aurora, Newtown, and several other  communities that have seen mass shootings over the years aren't communities that fit your model. hence my previous post about being a gun-loving nation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You don't need to be a lawyer and there's no argument. If we have less guns, we have fewer gun deaths. If you think we need them to fight tyranny, you're nuts. If you think the constitution says we can all own a bazooka without restriction, you're nuts again.


Wez knows that most of our gun deaths are suicide deaths.  We discussed this at length some time ago based on a wiki link he posted.  We have a mental health problem in this country.  Less guns do not fix the mental health problem.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Glad you agree that if we had fewer guns, we'd have fewer deaths.  I assume you agree we shouldn't have bazookas.


Why?  Amazon sells them.

https://www.amazon.com/Bazooka-BTA8100FHC-8-Inch-Powered-Subwoofer/dp/B003E4K7HU/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1506087388&sr=8-9&keywords=bazooka


----------



## xav10 (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?  Amazon sells them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bazooka-BTA8100FHC-8-Inch-Powered-Subwoofer/dp/B003E4K7HU/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1506087388&sr=8-9&keywords=bazooka


i'm down with a subwoofer. nobody cares about high-end audio anymore.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I pretty much agree. fighting the nra is like fighting city hall, Exxon or Philip Morris... of course columbine, aurora, Newtown, and several other  communities that have seen mass shootings over the years aren't communities that fit your model. hence my previous post about being a gun-loving nation.


See US Constitution...

Regarding gun loving nation...that's part of raising kids responsibly & being aware of their mental health,  practicing responsible gun ownership...gun safety, gun safes, gun inventory... 
But if your hell bent on destruction, there are bombs, vehicles, planes, machetes and knifes, poison gas.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> i'm down with a subwoofer. nobody cares about high-end audio anymore.


Izzy does.  But like a real bazooka, he can't afford it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Izzy does.  But like a real bazooka, he can't afford it.


It's all about the base.


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> If parents would teach respect


The parents would need to demonstrate that, to teach it.


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wez knows that most of our gun deaths are suicide deaths.  We discussed this at length some time ago based on a wiki link he posted.  We have a mental health problem in this country.  Less guns do not fix the mental health problem.


Less guns means less gun deaths, period.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Less guns means less gun deaths, period.


As does cars, bikes, airplanes as well as humans.
Wise up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> The parents would need to demonstrate that, to teach it.


Shocking


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Less guns means less gun deaths, period.


Not according to your wiki post.


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not according to your wiki post.


Wrong as usual, are you always rewriting history?


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As does cars, bikes, airplanes as well as humans.
> Wise up.


Check the video in the original post, there there is a better way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Check the video in the original post, there there is a better way.


Right.  You could move to where the guns aren't.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> The parents would need to demonstrate that, to teach it.


No shit sherlock


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right.  You could move to where the guns aren't.


I'm too busy keeping CA a conservatives nightmare!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm too busy keeping CA a conservatives nightmare!


I know this guy, he is a neighbor of my son's.
Anyone want to venture a guess as to the perps country of origin?
*Man Stabbed From Behind by 2 Men in Fullerton While He Is Crossing ...*
ktla.com/.../man-stabbed-from-behind-by-2-men-in-fullerton-while-he-is-crossing-the...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this guy, he is a neighbor of my son's.
> Anyone want to venture a guess as to the perps country of origin?
> *Man Stabbed From Behind by 2 Men in Fullerton While He Is Crossing ...*
> ktla.com/.../man-stabbed-from-behind-by-2-men-in-fullerton-while-he-is-crossing-the...


Drug deal gone bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Drug deal gone bad.


Gang initiation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gang initiation.


Right. You could move to where the gangs aren't.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> See US Constitution...
> 
> Regarding gun loving nation...that's part of raising kids responsibly & being aware of their mental health,  practicing responsible gun ownership...gun safety, gun safes, gun inventory...
> But if your hell bent on destruction, there are bombs, vehicles, planes, machetes and knifes, poison gas.....


Look around. Review the gun deaths over the last several years. We love them and we don't want it to stop. The NRA goes after any politician who tries to limit it...and they are very effective. We are a great country, but we have a big, fat violent streak and we are turning our backs on education in favor of religious extremism. Scary combination. Reminds me of Pakistan, or Boko Haram.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Look around. Review the gun deaths over the last several years. We love them and we don't want it to stop. The NRA goes after any politician who tries to limit it...and they are very effective. We are a great country, but we have a big, fat violent streak and we are turning our backs on education in favor of religious extremism. Scary combination. Reminds me of Pakistan, or Boko Haram.


It is easier to see the errors in other's ways than it is to see our own.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Right. You could move to where the gangs aren't.


How about we move the illegal criminals out? Or kill them before they kill any more innocents.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wez knows that most of our gun deaths are suicide deaths.  We discussed this at length some time ago based on a wiki link he posted.  *We have a mental health problem in this country.*  Less guns do not fix the mental health problem.



*Yep....It's called " Democrats/MSM " ....They are a Cancer.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm too busy keeping CA a conservatives nightmare!


*Remember what I said....*

*When the shit hits the fan, you better have picked the " Right " side....*


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Look around. Review the gun deaths over the last several years. We love them and we don't want it to stop. The NRA goes after any politician who tries to limit it...and they are very effective. We are a great country, but we have a big, fat violent streak and we are turning our backs on education in favor of religious extremism. Scary combination. Reminds me of Pakistan, or Boko Haram.


The NRA has been so effective at making guns available to criminals and lunatics that sane law-abiding citizens are convinced they need weapons of their own (preferably semi-automatic with quick-change 30-round clips) fort self-protection.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

espola said:


> The NRA has been so effective at making guns available to criminals and lunatics that sane law-abiding citizens are convinced they need weapons of their own (preferably semi-automatic with quick-change 30-round clips) fort self-protection.


What does fort mean? Your so fucked up in your thoughts you can't even spell, mr editor, e-reader.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about we move the illegal criminals out? Or kill them before they kill any more innocents.


Do you think they are the ones who started the gangs?


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does fort mean? Your so fucked up in your thoughts you can't even spell, mr editor, e-reader.


...You're...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you think they are the ones who started the gangs?


You are babbling.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

espola said:


> ...You're...


I am a little emotional today.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm too busy keeping CA a conservatives nightmare!


How's that coming along?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Look around. Review the gun deaths over the last several years. We love them and we don't want it to stop. The NRA goes after any politician who tries to limit it...and they are very effective. We are a great country, but we have a big, fat violent streak and we are turning our backs on education in favor of religious extremism. Scary combination. Reminds me of Pakistan, or Boko Haram.


Suicide is #1 for gun deaths in the U.S. according to Wez's wikipedia post.  Talk about turning your back on an education.  Nobody herre has been to Pakistan or met Boko haram members except on 60 minutes maybe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you think they are the ones who started the gangs?


Quack


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Suicide is #1 for gun deaths.


You're the only one that finds that data point relevant to the discussion


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is easier to see the errors in other's ways than it is to see our own.


Daff-ology.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're the only one that finds that data point relevant to the discussion


Cherry picking your relevance?  Shocking.


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cherry picking your relevance?  Shocking.


You're the only one cherry-picking data


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're the only one that finds that data point relevant to the discussion


Do you ever get tired of being wrong?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

espola said:


> The NRA has been so effective at making guns available to criminals and lunatics that sane law-abiding citizens are convinced they need weapons of their own (preferably semi-automatic with quick-change 30-round clips) fort self-protection.


Clip

Magazine


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you think they are the ones who started the gangs?


*Do you use Ant/Roach spay to kill pests or just let them spread diseases and filth at your home ? *


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2017)

*Do any of you Liberals think Wasp spray should be banned ?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

espola said:


> The NRA has been so effective at making guns available to criminals and lunatics that sane law-abiding citizens are convinced they need weapons of their own (preferably semi-automatic with quick-change 30-round clips) fort self-protection.


No’s has you pegged.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're the only one cherry-picking data


I picked number one on the list.  You looked at number one on the list and said it wasn’t relevant to a conversation about guns.  Sadly, you’re not alone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you ever get tired of being wrong?


You ever get tired of asking that question?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You ever get tired of asking that question?


Never.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Clip
> View attachment 1461
> Magazine
> P


Any of the guns that use the above require a trigger squeeze to disassemble?  Apparently E has a .45 caliber that does.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Any of the guns that use the above require a trigger squeeze to disassemble?  Apparently E has a .45 caliber that does.


I wouldn't own a weapon that had a stupid feature like that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

espola said:


> I wouldn't own a weapon that had a stupid feature like that.


atta boy


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2017)

espola said:


> I wouldn't own a weapon that had a stupid feature like that.


*Oh but you do, that little seventy year old shrunken two second turtle neck trigger *
*squeeze you wield at the bottom of your torso.......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wrong as usual, are you always rewriting history?


No's made it clear who is re-writing defense spending history.


----------



## Wez (Sep 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No's made it clear who is re-writing defense spending history.


Says the free market guy collecting Gov. checks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says the free market guy collecting Gov. checks.


Easy for him to sit back and judge from his cubicle safe zone while relying on a government guaranteed income . . . and he complains about police, teachers, firemen and unions. Such the hypocrite.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says the free market guy collecting Gov. checks.


Should the government and I, not fulfill our labor market contracts of wages in exchange for labor as freely as you do?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Easy for him to sit back and judge from his cubicle safe zone while relying on a government guaranteed income . . . and he complains about police, teachers, firemen and unions. Such the hypocrite.


I don't have a cubicle.  I don't rely on the government.  I am the government.  The government relies on me and you to provide our labor in exchange for wages.  The problem with you and Wez is that your premise is incorrect.  You've been indoctrinated in your beloved "all or nothing" doctrine that crowds out what is not seen, by limiting your thinking to what is seen.  Therein lies your hypocrisy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I don't have a cubicle.  I don't rely on the government.  I am the government.  The government relies on me and you to provide our labor in exchange for wages.  The problem with you and Wez is that your premise is incorrect.  You've been indoctrinated in your beloved "all or nothing" doctrine that crowds out what is not seen, by limiting your thinking to what is seen.  Therein lies your hypocrisy.


It not easy shutting up those 2 bitches.
You better dumb it down for wezdumd and huskerdumb.


----------



## Wez (Sep 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It not easy shutting up those 2 bitches.


You trying to get your ass stomped in person, throwin those kinda labels....will result in that according to some nutters here.  Or does that threat only apply to those nutters disagree with???


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> You trying to get your ass stomped in person, throwin those kinda labels....will result in that according to some nutters here.  Or does that threat only apply to those nutters disagree with???


Insert premise hook.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I don't have a cubicle.  I don't rely on the government.  I am the government.  The government relies on me and you to provide our labor in exchange for wages.  The problem with you and Wez is that your premise is incorrect.  You've been indoctrinated in your beloved "all or nothing" doctrine that crowds out what is not seen, by limiting your thinking to what is seen.  Therein lies your hypocrisy.


Nice attempt at spinning it your way, fail.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Insert premise hook.


Oh look! Izzy has a new term to use . . .  you are now reading 3rd level economics material I see, how long did it take you to get there?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice attempt at spinning it your way, fail.


Failure happens when either party ceases to honor the terms of the contract.  Not sure how you honor your contracts in life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh look! Izzy has a new term to use . . .  you are now reading 3rd level economics material I see, how long did it take you to get there?


And again


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Easy for him to sit back and judge from his cubicle safe zone while relying on a government guaranteed income . . . and he complains about police, teachers, firemen and unions. Such the hypocrite.


Don't you rely on a union for your livelihood?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Don't you rely on a union for your livelihood?


Champion for the little man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> You trying to get your ass stomped in person, throwin those kinda labels....will result in that according to some nutters here.  Or does that threat only apply to those nutters disagree with???


Don't worry Wez, I like bitches.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Don't you rely on a union for your livelihood?


I rely on my own hard word and knowledge, without that the union can't help me. You show once again you are trying to talk about something you are oblivious to.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I rely on* my own hard word* and knowledge, without that the union can't help me. You show once again you are trying to talk about something you are oblivious to.


Yes we know you rely on "hard words" in an attempt to look more knowledgable albeit oblivious. lol


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I rely on my own hard word and knowledge, without that the union can't help me. You show once again you are trying to talk about something you are oblivious to.


Oblivious....once again you are projecting....I'm sure you know your trade well and I'm sure you are a hard worker...
I'm also sure you made the union and the companies that hired you tons of money.
There are guys who work just as hard and know just as much who don't pay the union "finders fee's".
They live in Del Mar and La Costa with your union bosses...


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says the free market guy collecting Gov. checks.


*Says the Cubicle worker who steals valuable time from his employer on a Daily basis.*

*Once again, so everyone knows the amount of theft that Wez is doing daily.....*

*From Aug 9, 2017*

*This is one Hypothetical example....


Wez has been a member of this forum for just a little over a year.*
*The average cubicle worker reports to work @ 8:00 am and works until 5:00 pm*
*Five days a week.*
*Now we know Wez posts some on the weekend, but the majority of his posts originate*
*during working hours. Sometimes he posts early in the morning or late evening, but *
*still the majority is done during working hours.*

*7,559 posts over ( approximately ) 395 days*
*52 weeks in a year + 4 for the 30 days*
*56 x 5 ( Work days ) = 280*

*280 is 70.88 % of 395*
*70.88 % of 7559 = 5357.81*

*5357.81 / 280 =19.1*

*19.1 posts every work day*

*We'll approximate that he is an eight hour workday cubicle dweller.*

*2.38 posts every hour.*

*Every 25.21 min Wez posts.*

*The approx time to compose and post 5-7 min *
*( Internet info for Instagram, because he does search and post Pics )*

*We'll go with the high end of 7 min*

*So when Wez posts approximately 2 every 50.42 min*
*he's using 14 min of that time.*

*112 mins a day*
*112 x 5 ( Days ) = 560 mins a week.*

*That's 9.33 hours a week to post.*

*That's one full day + one hour and 33 mins out of*
*the following day he not working for his employer.*
*A week.*

*Let's assume he's making ...oh $ 30.00 and hour.*

*$ 30.00 x 9.33 = $ 279.90 a week his employer is *
*paying him and he's not working. Not to mention *
*who's equipment and service is he using.*
*That's $ 14,554.80 his employer is shelling out for him to*
*post on JUST this forum.*

*Now when I've said he's stealing from his employer you now *
*get an idea of the unproductive time employers lose when *
*employees do this......*


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2017)

*@ 8,837 posts as of today the theft from his employer has increased dramatically.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Failure happens when either party ceases to honor the terms of the contract.  Not sure how you honor your contracts in life.


You mean like those contracts for teachers, police and fire departments as well as all other government employees you and yours are so fond of complaining about? . . . seems you are now defending those agreements.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oblivious....once again you are projecting....I'm sure you know your trade well and I'm sure you are a hard worker...
> I'm also sure you made the union and the companies that hired you tons of money.
> There are guys who work just as hard and know just as much who don't pay the union "finders fee's".
> They live in Del Mar and La Costa with your union bosses...


You once again show your ignorance. . . . I also know the main players in SoCal non-union companies, I have had offers, it's not worth it. I have also seen them go from penthouse to living out of their trucks to back working right next to me or for me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You once again show your ignorance. . . . I also know the main players in SoCal non-union companies, I have had offers, it's not worth it. I have also seen them go from penthouse to living out of their trucks to back working right next to me or for me.


Ignorance displayed.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like those contracts for teachers, police and fire departments as well as all other government employees you and yours are so fond of complaining about? . . . seems you are now defending those agreements.


*Those Teachers, Police, Fireman, and Government workers were ALL promised pay/pensions based on projected *
*revenue from increased Taxes due to " Projected " drastic increases in property values all over the State.*
*Just about every City that Promised those entities high pay increases and fat Pensions has gone bell up.*
*The unfunded Pension Plans with the State of California are the most Toxic you can find.*
*The Gov has played a shell game with the budget and those Pension plans, when the shit hits the fan those *
*unfunded liabilities will create havoc at the least !*

*Every Employee of each of these entities new what the risk was when the Unions bargained for large increases.*
*If you're going to enjoy the gains you need to also share the risks, or go unemployed.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like those contracts for teachers, police and fire departments as well as all other government employees you and yours are so fond of complaining about? . . . seems you are now defending those agreements.


I’m not fond of complaining about services that are contractual and should be done without my complaining.  Privatizing those services is not a bad idea and should not be interpreted as a complaint.  The Uber model is a great way to expand, improve and eliminate many public services and the red tape that it creates.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You once again show your ignorance. . . . I also know the main players in SoCal non-union companies, I have had offers, it's not worth it. I have also seen them go from penthouse to living out of their trucks to back working right next to me or for me.


You've had offers?  I'm sure your union rep told you not to even consider those offers.
It's a scary world out there, it takes a certain confidence and independent thought process 
Some folks are leaders, some are followers....that's how life is Daffy. 
Some folks look to unions and big government to insure their well being, while others find the thought deplorable.
Have a great and a safe day Daffy!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You've had offers?  I'm sure your union rep told you not to even consider those offers.
> It's a scary world out there, it takes a certain confidence and independent thought process
> Some folks are leaders, some are followers....that's how life is Daffy.
> Some folks look to unions and big government to insure their well being, while others find the thought deplorable.
> Have a great and a safe day Daffy!


You have no idea what you are attempting to talk about, none. I'm sure your little friends in here think you do, but trust me, at least in my union, that ain't the way it is. I have very little contact with them and have never consulted them. The few times I go through there I am usually just picking up a name call (a job called out by name), because I am who the company wants, the union has little say in those matters.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have no idea what you are attempting to talk about, none. I'm sure your little friends in here think you do, but trust me, at least in my union, that ain't the way it is. I have very little contact with them and have never consulted them. *The few times I go through there I am usually just picking up a name call (a job called out by name)*, because I am who the company wants, the union has little say in those matters.



*Liar.*


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Still relevant, unfortunately...

http://www.theonion.com/article/no-way-to-prevent-this-says-only-nation-where-this-36131

*‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens*


----------



## espola (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Still relevant, unfortunately...
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/article/no-way-to-prevent-this-says-only-nation-where-this-36131
> 
> *‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens*


4nos is quietly waiting for Alex Jones to explain how the Strip murders didn't really happen.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Still relevant, unfortunately...
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/article/no-way-to-prevent-this-says-only-nation-where-this-36131
> 
> *‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens*


Freedom.
Change the constitution...
Or move where you feel safe


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

espola said:


> 4nos is quietly waiting for Alex Jones to explain how the Strip murders didn't really happen.


If only those concert goers took the personal responsibility to carry long range sniper rifles, maybe this madman could have been stopped.


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Freedom.
> Change the constitution...
> Or move where you feel safe


I'm a gun owner and have zero worries about my freedoms.  This shit is so far past being old...it's becoming embarrassing....as my link from "The Onion" implies.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

*Has anyone seen the long interview with the " Socalled " shooters brother in Orlando ?*
*Very odd interview, he's dumbfounded to the point of *
*wanting to say something isn't right at all !*

*1. Something is really wrong with the whole incident, really wrong. Just doesn't sit right at all.*
*2. Ten guns in the room, god knows how much ammo to lay down that kind of fire...*
* two broken out windows for different vantage points. ( Something smells wrong. real wrong. )*
*3. He only had 1 rifle and a couple of hand guns registered to him( According to the brother who moved him*
*recently )*
*4. Witnesses are stating people were at the front of the concert warning people that " They were going to Die "*
*5. ISIS takes credit for the shooting on the same day two other Terrorist attacks happen in France and Canada.*
*6. When you hear the audio it really does sound like companion busts from more than one weapon, maybe an echo*
*but rather odd....*
*7. Both of his cars are missing that were in the parking lot.*
*" Police are also looking for two cars, a Hyundai Tuscon B40 with Nevada plate 114B40 and a Chrysler Pacific Touring with the licence plate 19D401.*

*   Both vehicles are registered to the suspect located the Las Vegas hotel. "*
*8. A woman of interest Marilou Danley out of Country at the time ? *
*9. He kills himself before they make entry ? *
*10. How long was he dead ? *
*11. Did others get away ?????*


*They are holding back a lot of " Real " information I feel........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> If only those concert goers took the personal responsibility to carry long range sniper rifles, maybe this madman could have been stopped.


I thought you people didn't like blaming the victims.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm a gun owner and have zero worries about my freedoms.  This shit is so far past being old...it's becoming embarrassing....as my link from "The Onion" implies.


You like Onions?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I thought you people didn't like blaming the victims.


They don't have the right ideology or pigment for our comrads in here to worry about.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They don't have the right ideology or pigment for our comrads in here to worry about.


And Wezdumb is on a roll again.  Insert crying baby and premise hook here.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> *I'm a gun owner* and have zero worries about my freedoms.  This shit is so far past being old...it's becoming embarrassing....as my link from "The Onion" implies.



*Now you've got the forum worried......Your thought prints coupled with that current*
*declaration is not a comfortable pairing....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They don't have the right ideology or pigment for our comrads in here to worry about.



BIAS ALERT
*Top CBS lawyer: No sympathy for ‘Republican’ Vegas victims*


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BIAS ALERT
> *Top CBS lawyer: No sympathy for ‘Republican’ Vegas victims*


*Wow !*
*And to be expected.*

*Anyone notice the Puerto Rico " TEAMSTERS " criminal Union operation involving the *
*Democratic Mayor of San Juan who was a staunch HRC is off the news cycle now that*
*the Vegas shooting is front and center ?*

*Just a coincidence ?*
*How come every time the Democrats have very very Bad News related to them....*
*A shooting or Terrorist event magically occurs ?*

*Go back and look at the *
*amount of times these coincidences have happened......*


----------



## xav10 (Oct 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They don't have the right ideology or pigment for our comrads in here to worry about.


I think the Vegas shooter struck a blow against tyranny, one concert goer at a time. Or he was protecting his family. Don't turn this into an anti-gun opportunity.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I thought you people didn't like blaming the victims.


As usual you try to be smart and fail.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They don't have the right ideology or pigment for our comrads in here to worry about.


My comment was for you and all the others who claim more guns are the answer.  I can only be cynical about mass shootings anymore.  This is the society we want.  It is sad.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I think the Vegas shooter struck a blow against tyranny, one concert goer at a time. Or he was protecting his family. Don't turn this into an anti-gun opportunity.



*You're a sick individual to post that statement....*
*Very SICK !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> My comment was for you and all the others who claim more guns are the answer.  I can only be cynical about mass shootings anymore.  This is the society we want.  It is sad.


*Andy Dukes ......*

*The denier of the benefits of Education.*
*The follower of " Micro Management ".*

*Don't come on here and try your Liberal " Sob " rant once again....*
*You and Hillary Rodham Clinton have both ( Today )*
*Hijacked a terrible event that appears to be very very Terrorist related*
*with NRA bashing comments. *

*How come she tweets disgusting remarks about the tragedy ( Ref Silencers )*
*almost right after the incident that took the Democratic organized criminal*
*TEAMSTERS Union criminal acts in San Juan Puerto Rico off the News cycle.*
*Funny how the disgusting Mayor of San Juan ( An avid HRC supporter ) who*
*Lied profusely on all the MSM networks has been caught red handed creating *
*a human tragedy of epic proportions to cover for the Criminal operation going*
*on at the docks with the TEAMSTERS UNION !!!!*

*She's disgusting and so are you Mr Andy Dukes.....*


----------



## xav10 (Oct 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Andy Dukes ......*
> 
> *The denier of the benefits of Education.*
> *The follower of " Micro Management ".*
> ...


"Terrorist related." For sure. The old white guy cell from Mesquite, NV has been activated. Was Newtown terrorist-related as well? Or was it fake? I think it was a blow against tyranny. Don't politicize these mass shootings. Guns keep us safe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> As usual you try to be smart and fail.





Andy Dukes said:


> If only those concert goers took the personal responsibility to carry long range sniper rifles, maybe this madman could have been stopped.


As usual you try to be smart hypocrite.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Andy Dukes ......*
> 
> *The denier of the benefits of Education.*
> *The follower of " Micro Management ".*
> ...


I noticed that the crazy shit the Russian twitter bots used to move the votes of  dumb people on the fence in Wisconsin, PA and other areas match almost perfectly the stupid shit you post. The Pizza crap, the Arkincide, and all the other bullshit.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> As usual you try to be smart hypocrite.


Please explain what about my post is hypocritical.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> My comment was for you and all the others who claim more guns are the answer.  I can only be cynical about mass shootings anymore.  This is the society we want.  It is sad.


You sheeple are predictable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Please explain what about my post is hypocritical.


Smart but failed reasoning.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> "Terrorist related." For sure. The old white guy cell from Mesquite, NV has been activated. Was Newtown terrorist-related as well? Or was it fake? I think it was a blow against tyranny. Don't politicize these mass shootings. Guns keep us safe.


*You're a sick person xyz.......*

*And maybe you should read the News.....about his girlfriend who's *
*recently been to Dubai, of Indonesian decent....out of country when this happens.*
*Where are the two cars of his that were in the parking lot, how did all that hardware*
*get in the room. *
*Where's the security footage that every floor has running 24/7 ?*
*How come he's dead, both cars are gone and ISIS has doubled down on their statements*
*on the same day two other Terrorist attacks happened ?*

*xyz.....you're just a sick man who posts disgusting remarks after tragedies....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You sheeple are predictable.


So you can't show anything hypocritical? I often wonder if you know what that word means.


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> So you can't show anything hypocritical? I often wonder if you know what that word means.


When pressed, he has never been a able to prove a single thing.  These nutters are all bluster...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm a gun owner and have zero worries about my freedoms.  This shit is so far past being old...it's becoming embarrassing....as my link from "The Onion" implies.


So...what are you gonna do about it?
Besides being embarrassed?


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I noticed that the crazy shit the Russian twitter bots used to move the votes of  dumb people on the fence in Wisconsin, PA and other areas match almost perfectly the stupid shit you post. The Pizza crap, the Arkincide, and all the other bullshit.



*Liberal brainwashing has done two things for you ANDY !*

*A. Freed up space that was previously rational to be used for programming.*
*B. Given you plausible deniability of all things TRUTHFUL.*

*Such a hard working man as yourself ( So you pontificate ) would let himself be*
*trotted down the path of criminal ignorance.....*
*Really quite Sad.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> When pressed, he has never been a able to prove a single thing.  These nutters are all bluster...


Irony alert.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> So you can't show anything hypocritical? I often wonder if you know what that word means.


*You are becoming devoid of clear rational thoughts, please choose your middle eastern acquaintances carefully on your*
*" Worldly " travels.....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> When pressed, he has never been a able to prove a single thing.  These nutters are all bluster...


Last night should have been one of the biggest tragedies of my life to hear about here in the US. It wasn't. After Sandy Hook and the lack of reaction by our political leaders, I just can't react to these shootings much anymore. 2 of my 3 daughters had friends there last night. One I watched play soccer from 8 through high school. We choose this, is the maddening part. LVPD were amazing almost miraculous in the response time.  5 minutes from first shot to end with them in the room.  LE knows that the US Constitution does not guarantee the right to own semi-automatic rifles but he will ignore that and lie about what the Supreme Court has ruled. NoNo and Joe are of no use to discuss anything with and neither is BIZ.  Not much reason to spend anytime on this board anymore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BIAS ALERT
> *Top CBS lawyer: No sympathy for ‘Republican’ Vegas victims*



CBS Legal Executive: No Sympathy For Las Vegas Victims Because Country Music Fans Are Republican; UPDATE: Fired
Matt Vespa


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> LVPD were amazing almost miraculous in the response time.  5 minutes from first shot to end with them in the room.


Got a link for this?


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> So...what are you gonna do about it?
> Besides being embarrassed?


Vote accordingly, promote the message.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 122774, member: 1268" Last night should have been one of the biggest tragedies of my life to hear about here in the US. It wasn't. After Sandy Hook and the lack of reaction by our political leaders, I just can't react to these shootings much anymore. 2 of my 3 daughters had friends there last night. One I watched play soccer from 8 through high school. We choose this, is the maddening part. LVPD were amazing almost miraculous in the response time.  5 minutes from first shot to end with them in the room. *It was over ten minutes Andy .....when are you going to stop lying ?*

*• "The gunshots lasted for 10 to 15 minutes. It didn't stop," said witness Rachel de Kerf.*


LE knows that the US Constitution does not guarantee the right to own semi-automatic rifles but he will ignore that and lie about what the Supreme Court has ruled. NoNo and Joe are of no use to discuss anything with and neither is BIZ.  *Because we catch you Lying and your embarrassed.*


*Andy stated - > " Not much reason to spend anytime on this board anymore * "*.
/QUOTE

*Then don't *.....every time you come on this Forum you get caught in*
*some kind of misrepresentation or outright Lie.*
*I would be embarrassed with that kind of track record.*
*I too have acquaintances that were attending,  that's simple percentages.*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Got a link for this?


There is a timeline at WAPO.


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> There is a timeline at WAPO.


*"The shooting reportedly stopped after five to fifteen minutes, though estimates vary. Later, the police located the shooter’s hotel room because the smoke from his gun made the fire alarm go off, according to a retired officer."*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2017/national/las-vegas-shooting/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_how-it-happened-1220pm:homepage/story&utm_term=.c680d7cff6e3

I'm hearing it took them about an hour to finally zero in on him, which is why I asked for your timeline link.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> There is a timeline at *WAPO **.


*Your point ?*

*You don't believe EYE WITNESSES NOW ?*


** Not a credible source anymore at all !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> *"The shooting reportedly stopped after five to fifteen minutes, though estimates vary. Later, the police located the shooter’s hotel room because the smoke from his gun made the fire alarm go off, according to a retired officer."*
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2017/national/las-vegas-shooting/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_how-it-happened-1220pm:homepage/story&utm_term=.c680d7cff6e3
> 
> I'm hearing it took them about an hour to finally zero in on him, which is why I asked for your timeline link.



*If what you state is credible, then very easily " The two REAL Shooters " could have gotten away and killed the " Old "*
*man found in the room and that fits in perfectly with the doubled up claims by ISIS that it was done by them.*
*They just left a stooge behind to take the fall. A stooge that was probably sourced out by his time in Las Vegas as a *
*Gambler and his association with the Mystery Lady who the Media is giving a pass.*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Vote accordingly, promote the message.


And what message would that be?

If you really have one, you should go work for the DNC because they sure in hell don't have one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Last night should have been one of the biggest tragedies of my life to hear about here in the US. It wasn't. After Sandy Hook and the lack of reaction by our political leaders, I just can't react to these shootings much anymore. 2 of my 3 daughters had friends there last night. One I watched play soccer from 8 through high school. We choose this, is the maddening part. LVPD were amazing almost miraculous in the response time.  5 minutes from first shot to end with them in the room.  LE knows that the US Constitution does not guarantee the right to own semi-automatic rifles but he will ignore that and lie about what the Supreme Court has ruled. NoNo and Joe are of no use to discuss anything with and neither is BIZ.  Not much reason to spend anytime on this board anymore.


BYE.


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And what message would that be?


The same message I promote here.  The US has an unnatural obsession with guns and violence and we are being held hostage by a brainwashing by the gun industry that 2A rights are worth any and all costs.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Got a link for this?


I was driving about when you asked this.  I got that number somewhere this morning and like much of the early reporting in this incidents it was obviously wrong.  I thought it was miraculous. Looks like about an hour and 20 minutes from the latest reporting. Very good but not what I thought.


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was driving about when you asked this.  I got that number somewhere this morning and like much of the early reporting in this incidents it was obviously wrong.  I thought it was miraculous. Looks like about an hour and 20 minutes from the latest reporting. Very good but not what I thought.


3309 rooms in that hotel.  Can't just open all the doors at once...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> 3309 rooms in that hotel.  Can't just open all the doors at once...


The fire alarm let them know where to look.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

*The Gateway Pundit *


*EXPERTS: Las Vegas Mass Shooting Is VERY STRANGE — Unlike Anything– Suspect Bought 30 WEAPONS!*
October 2, 2017 by Jim Hoft 128 Comments

*On Sunday night a crazed shooter slaughtered over 50 people at a Las Vegas country music festival.
Another 400 people were injured.*
*A gunman opened fire on the crowd of concertgoers at the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival next to the Mandalay Bay Casino in Las Vegas.*











 Bryan Suits KFI @darksecretplace 


Well within 7.62x39s lethal zone. @billhandelshow @kfiam640

 9:48 AM - Oct 2, 2017 

*As details emerge the shooting is unlike any event in US history.*
*David French* at National Review reported:


It certainly sounds as if the shooter used either fully-automatic weapons or semi-automatic weapons modified (through, for example, a bump fire stock) to closely simulate automatic fire. Moreover, the police are reporting that he had “more than 10 rifles.” He apparently rented his corner room for days and may have even set up cameras to detect when police were approaching. That’s all strange enough, but it’s even more unusual when you consider that his own family apparently didn’t know that he maintained a stockpile of guns…

…So, a person who’s “not a gun guy” has either expended *untold thousands of dollars* to legally purchase fully-automatic weapons, somehow found them on the black market, or purchased and substantially modified multiple semi-automatic weapons — and did so with enough competence to create a sustained rate of fire. This same person also spent substantial sums purchasing just the right hotel room to maximize casualties. *I cannot think of a single other mass shooter who went to this level of expense and planning in the entire history of the United States.*

*A St. Louis gun expert says to purchase one fully automatic weapon could cost around $30,000.*

Paddock had 10 weapons in his room.

An AK-47 semi-automatic would cost you $400-$500.

*PADDOCK BOUGHT MORE THAN 30 WEAPONS!*
A total of 19 weapons have been recovered so far according to FOX News.


FOX News reported:

Equipping an AR-15, for example, with a Slide Fire stock would be far cheaper and easier than buying a machine gun.* Machine guns in the U.S. can cost upwards of $15,000* and require the buyer to undergo a personally intrusive and months-long application process with the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives.

*Paddock had previously visited the hotel two other times.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was driving about when you asked this.  I got that number somewhere this morning and like much of the early reporting in this incidents it was obviously wrong.  I thought it was miraculous. Looks like about an hour and 20 minutes from the latest reporting. Very good but not what I thought.


That is why you must use common sense, it takes more than 5 minutes in the elevator. I understand, you are just believing what you are told like a good lib.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

*This was a set up......*
*I do believe, and the Killers/Terrorists are still loose !!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> The fire alarm let them know where to look.


I thought you were leaving?


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> The same message I promote here.  The US has an unnatural obsession with guns and violence and we are being held hostage by a brainwashing by the gun industry that 2A rights are worth any and all costs.



*Then get rid of every gun you own/possess.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> "Terrorist related." For sure. The old white guy cell from Mesquite, NV has been activated. Was Newtown terrorist-related as well? Or was it fake? I think it was a blow against tyranny. Don't politicize these mass shootings. Guns keep us safe.


An armed hotel guest in proximity to shooter or shooters could have arrested the situation sooner.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> An armed hotel guest in proximity to shooter or shooters could have arrested the situation sooner.




*I say this was well coordinated and more than three were in on it..... *


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is why you must use common sense, it takes more than 5 minutes in the elevator. I understand, you are just believing what you are told like a good lib.


Like I said. miraculous. It does not take 5 minutes to ride an elevator but certainly does take longer than that to assemble the team.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

3 out of 3 daughters.  One dead.


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> An armed hotel guest in proximity to shooter or shooters could have arrested the situation sooner.


Or made it worse and statistically speaking, it usually is worse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Like I said. miraculous. It does not take 5 minutes to ride an elevator but certainly does take longer than that to assemble the team.


By the time you hit the button and then make the 5 or 6 stops to get to the 32nd floor it will be at least 5 minutes.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Or made it worse and statistically speaking, it usually is worse.


The lie continues.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> The lie continues.


You still here?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I think the Vegas shooter struck a blow against tyranny, one concert goer at a time. Or he was protecting his family. Don't turn this into an anti-gun opportunity.


I have a book for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I noticed that the crazy shit the Russian twitter bots used to move the votes of  dumb people on the fence in Wisconsin, PA and other areas match almost perfectly the stupid shit you post. The Pizza crap, the Arkincide, and all the other bullshit.


Moving votes is a myth


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> So you can't show anything hypocritical? I often wonder if you know what that word means.


And again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> When pressed, he has never been a able to prove a single thing.  These nutters are all bluster...


Snopes, Fee, and you tube agreed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Vote accordingly, promote the message.


Okay. Good.
What about the 2nd amendment?


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Snopes, Fee, and you tube agreed.


Liar


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Okay. Good.
> What about the 2nd amendment?


What about it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Liar


Q the crying baby.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Last night should have been one of the biggest tragedies of my life to hear about here in the US. It wasn't. After Sandy Hook and the lack of reaction by our political leaders, I just can't react to these shootings much anymore. 2 of my 3 daughters had friends there last night. One I watched play soccer from 8 through high school. We choose this, is the maddening part. LVPD were amazing almost miraculous in the response time.  5 minutes from first shot to end with them in the room.  LE knows that the US Constitution does not guarantee the right to own semi-automatic rifles but he will ignore that and lie about what the Supreme Court has ruled. NoNo and Joe are of no use to discuss anything with and neither is BIZ.  Not much reason to spend anytime on this board anymore.


Wow Andy....
Where have I ever lied about what the Supreme Court has said?
Generally I post the case number and the ruling when I refer to the Supreme Court.
Andy, please tell me exactly where I have lied about what the Supreme Court has ruled? 
Otherwise, I'll agree with you, you don't have 'much reason to spend time here anymore'....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> What about it?


You gonna work to have it changed?
In the meantime, what do you think could have been done to stop this tragedy?


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You gonna work to have it changed?
> In the meantime, what do you think could have been done to stop this tragedy?


We don't need to do away with 2A to reduce the amount of guns in our population.  You 2nd question sounds like what you've already asked me....I vote accordingly and promote the message.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wow Andy....
> Where have I ever lied about what the Supreme Court has said?
> Generally I post the case number and the ruling when I refer to the Supreme Court.
> Andy, please tell me exactly where I have lied about what the Supreme Court has ruled?
> Otherwise, I'll agree with you, you don't have 'much reason to spend time here anymore'....


Heller vs DC clearly states that government has the right to limit types of guns for private ownership.  You argued with me that the 2nd amendment does not support that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> We choose this, is the maddening part.


Insert Wez's premise hook here.  Nothing like blaming the victims.  Where do you people come from?


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> *3 out of 3* daughters.  *One dead*.



*Huh .......?*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Heller vs DC clearly states that government has the right to limit types of guns for private ownership.  You argued with me that the 2nd amendment does not support that.


The court ruled way back in the 1930's regarding "Tommy guns" and having to register with the Treasury Department to possess those arms.   
Heller also ruled & what I argued, the 2nd amendment protects an individual's right to bear arms.
If you care to bring up the discussion we can go over it again and I can clarify.
But like I said, I posted the ruling in full.
I didn't lie.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2017)

SUPREME COURT OF THE UNITED STATES
DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA ET AL. v. HELLER

District of Columbia law bans handgun possession by making it a crime to carry an unregistered firearm and prohibiting the registration of handguns; provides separately that no person may carry an unlicensed handgun, but authorizes the police chief to issue 1-year licenses; and requires residents to keep lawfully owned firearms unloaded and disassembled or bound by a trigger lock or similar device. Respondent Heller, a D. C. special policeman, applied to register a handgun he wished to keep at home, but the District refused. He filed this suit seeking, on Second Amendment grounds, to enjointhe city from enforcing the bar on handgun registration, the licensing requirement insofar as it prohibits carrying an unlicensed firearm in the home, and the trigger-lock requirement insofar as it prohibits the use of functional firearms in the home. The District Court dismissed the suit, but the D. C. Circuit reversed, holding that the Second Amendment protects an individual’s right to possess firearms and that the city’s total ban on handguns, as well as its requirement that firearms in the home be kept nonfunctional even when necessary for self-defense, violated that right.
Held:
*1. 
The Second Amendment protects an individual right to possess a firearm unconnected with service in a militia, and to use that arm for traditionally lawful purposes, such as self-defense within the home.* Pp. 2–53.
(a) The Amendment’s prefatory clause announces a purpose, butdoes not limit or expand the scope of the second part, the operativeclause. The operative clause’s text and history demonstrate that itconnotes an individual right to keep and bear arms. Pp. 2–22.
(b) The prefatory clause comports with the Court’s interpretation
of the operative clause. The “militia” comprised all males physicallycapable of acting in concert for the common defense. The Antifederalists feared that the Federal Government would disarm the people in order to disable this citizens’ militia, enabling a politicized standing army or a select militia to rule. The response was to deny Congress power to abridge the ancient right of individuals to keep and beararms, so that the ideal of a citizens’ militia would be preserved. Pp. 22–28.
(c)
The Court’s interpretation is confirmed by analogous arms-bearing rights in state constitutions that preceded and immediatelyfollowed the Second Amendment. Pp. 28–30.
(d)
The Second Amendment’s drafting history, while of dubious interpretive worth, reveals three state Second Amendment proposals that unequivocally referred to an individual right to bear arms. Pp. 30–32.
(e)
Interpretation of the Second Amendment by scholars, courts and legislators, from immediately after its ratification through the late 19th century also supports the Court’s conclusion. Pp. 32–47.
(f)
None of the Court’s precedents forecloses the Court’s interpretation. Neither United States v. Cruikshank, 92 U. S. 542, 553, nor Presser v. Illinois, 116 U. S. 252, 264–265, refutes the individual-rights interpretation. United States v. Miller, 307 U. S. 174, does not limit the right to keep and bear arms to militia purposes, but rather limits the type of weapon to which the right applies to those used by the militia, i.e., those in common use for lawful purposes. Pp. 47–54.
2.
Like most rights, the Second Amendment right is not unlimited.It is not a right to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose: For example, concealed weapons prohibitions have been upheld under the Amendment or state analogues. The Court’s opinion should not be taken to cast doubt on longstanding prohibitions on the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill, or laws forbidding the carrying of firearms in sensitive places such as schools and government buildings, or laws imposing conditions and qualifications on the commercial sale of arms. Miller’s holding that the sorts of weapons protected are those “in common use at the time” finds support in the historical tradition of prohibiting the carrying of dangerous and unusual weapons. Pp. 54–56.
3.
The handgun ban and the trigger-lock requirement (as applied to self-defense) violate the Second Amendment. The District’s total ban on handgun possession in the home amounts to a prohibition on an entire class of “arms” that Americans overwhelmingly choose for the lawful purpose of self-defense. Under any of the standards of scrutiny the Court has applied to enumerated constitutional rights, this prohibition—in the place where the importance of the lawful defense of self, family, and property is most acute—would fail constitutional muster. Similarly, the requirement that any lawful firearm in the home be disassembled or bound by a trigger lock makes it impossible for citizens to use arms for the core lawful purpose of self-defense and is hence unconstitutional. Because Heller conceded at oral argument that the D. C. licensing law is permissible if it is not enforced arbitrarily and capriciously, the Court assumes that a license will satisfy his prayer for relief and does not address the licensing requirement. Assuming he is not disqualified from exercising Second Amendment rights, the District must permit Heller to register his handgun and must issue him a license to carry it in the home. Pp. 56–64.
478 F. 3d 370, affirmed.

https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/07pdf/07-290.pdf


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The court ruled way back in the 1930's regarding "Tommy guns" and having to register with the Treasury Department to possess those arms.
> Heller also ruled & what I argued, the 2nd amendment protects an individual's right to bear arms.
> If you care to bring up the discussion we can go over it again and I can clarify.
> But like I said, I posted the ruling in full.
> I didn't lie.


You over stated what Heller did. Lie was too strong.  I apologize.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

_But Heller upheld the right of the state to limit ownership to individuals and not just based on type of weapon. In other words, it is not a right guaranteed by the second amendment to own a semi-automatic weapon. It is a right because the state has not taken to restricting them at this time. And as you know, they have been restricted before._

Like most rights, the Second Amendment right is not unlimited. It is not a right to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose: For example, concealed weapons prohibitions have been upheld under the Amendment or state analogues. The Court’s opinion should not be taken to cast doubt on longstanding prohibitions on the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill, or laws forbidding the carrying of firearms in sensitive places such as schools and government buildings, or laws imposing conditions and qualifications on the commercial sale of arms. Miller’s holding that the sorts of weapons protected are those “in common use at the time” finds support in the historical tradition of prohibiting the carrying of dangerous and unusual weapons. Pp. 54–56.
3.
The handgun ban and the trigger-lock requirement (as applied to self-defense) violate the Second Amendment. The District’s total ban on handgun possession in the home amounts to a prohibition on an entire class of “arms” that Americans overwhelmingly choose for the lawful purpose of self-defense. Under any of the standards of scrutiny the Court has applied to enumerated constitutional rights, this prohibition—in the place where the importance of the lawful defense of self, family, and property is most acute—would fail constitutional muster. Similarly, the requirement that any lawful firearm in the home be disassembled or bound by a trigger lock makes it impossible for citizens to use arms for the core lawful purpose of self-defense and is hence unconstitutional. Because Heller conceded at oral argument that the D. C. licensing law is permissible if it is not enforced arbitrarily and capriciously, the Court assumes that a license will satisfy his prayer for relief and does not address the licensing requirement. Assuming he is not disqualified from exercising Second Amendment rights, the District must permit Heller to register his handgun and must issue him a license to carry it in the home. Pp. 56–64.
478 F. 3d 370, affirmed.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I have a book for you.


what book is that? american sniper? i read it already.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> You over stated what Heller did. Lie was too strong.  I apologize.


No worries, apology accepted.
The number one thing Heller did was affirm the right of the people to keep & bear arms.
Conversation by post is inefficient and easily misunderstood, even when it's in black and white and right in front of you.
Again, no worries & thank you.


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The number one thing Heller did was affirm the right of the people to keep & bear arms.


We the people determine which "arms" are appropriate and what people must do to purchase and own them, right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2017)

This happened at a concert in France with banned weapons.
Anyone who is determined, can purchase illegal weapons, just as they can find and purchase illegal drugs.
The terrorist who murdered over fifty yesterday, didint fly off the handle and grab a gun.
He probably spent months, maybe even years, mapping this thing out.

There is no way of preventing a calculated massacre such as this.
We just need to pray there are very few as sociopathic, and deranged.

At work today, the AC guy I was working with has a son who works for the local country music station.
The son was there, right near the stage when this thing went down.
His friend only a few feet away, was struck with a bullet fragment that exited the head of a young woman standing next to him.
That young woman was someone's daughter.


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is no way of preventing a calculated massacre such as this.


http://www.theonion.com/article/no-way-to-prevent-this-says-only-nation-where-this-36131

You can certainly reduce them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.theonion.com/article/no-way-to-prevent-this-says-only-nation-where-this-36131
> 
> You can certainly reduce them.


At least wait until the bodies are cold before you start the political posturing.
Im done here.


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> At least wait until the bodies are cold before you start the political posturing.
> Im done here.


Oh, I see, you are the only one who is allowed to get emotional over this massacre.


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

http://www.newsweek.com/alex-jones-megyn-kelly-sandy-hook-infowars-627129

*ALEX JONES REFUSES TO APOLOGIZE FOR SANDY HOOK CONSPIRACY THEORY*

*http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/02/politics/donald-trump-praises-9-11-truther-alex-jones/index.html*

_""Your reputation is amazing. I will not let you down," Trump told Alex Jones during a Wednesday afternoon appearance on the Infowars.com proprietor's show."_


----------



## espola (Oct 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> At least wait until the bodies are cold before you start the political posturing.
> Im done here.


You already posted your political posture.

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/an-amazing-case-for-reducing-gun-ownership-in-america.4275/page-12#post-122880


----------



## espola (Oct 2, 2017)

I have a lot of parallels with this writer --

https://www.rawstory.com/2017/10/i-was-a-natural-born-killer/

When I was eight, I attended gun safety courses put on by the NRA at the local community center where thick-necked men with serious faces and butch haircuts promised us hell and worse if we mishandled a rifle or a shotgun. There was no Eddie Eagle cartoon character who spent his time talking about the 2nd amendment because the important thing was to learn not to shoot yourself or someone else. It was serious people teaching the next generation how to safely hunt and not just how to shoot.

<...>

As I grew older I began to notice a different breed of hunter; men who showed up with multiple shotguns as if they were golf clubs needed for specific shots. While most of us wore jeans, t-shirts and hunting vests, these newcomers dressed like they were going on safari, wearing bush hats, shooting jackets (in the 100 degree heat), and cargo pants with more pockets than there existed implements to fill them. You would see them walking the fields; shotgun draped over one arm, can of beer in the other hand. We learned to stay away from them.

<...>

Having worked the field, we returned to our truck to get water. By our truck were several other cars and trucks with hunters standing around talking and smoking and looking for shade in the ninety-degree heat. While we sat on the truck’s tailgate, Candy — ever the worker — kept sniffing around and doing what came naturally to her. Somewhere, possibly by one of the canals that separate many of the fields, she kicked up a pheasant and gave chase, the pheasant running several feet in front of her, refusing to fly.  A large man, decked out in a bush hat, cargo pants, and vest with no shirt — his white skin blotchy and red in the heat — immediately swung his shotgun up despite standing amongst of hunters in all directions and fired off two quick shots at the running bird.  Poor shot that he was, he missed the bird but sent up two large explosions of dirt no more than two feet in front of Candy’s nose as she skidded to a stop.

It was deathly quiet afterwards as everyone looked at him, stunned by what he had done.

My father quickly walked over to him, cursing all the way, grabbed the shotgun out of his hands by grabbing it by the barrel — no doubt burning his hands — and broke it open ejecting the spent shells.  He then threw it end over end into the field. As my father berated him, using words I wasn’t well acquainted with at the time with but have learned to love since then, the hunter (known in family lore now as “The Great White Hunter”) just stood there. His friends looked away and shuffled their feet, no one daring to come to his defense. I have no doubt, had the man shot and killed Candy, my father would have shot him if he’d had a loaded shotgun in his hand.​


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> what book is that? american sniper? i read it already.


https://mises.org/sites/default/files/Anatomy of the State_3.pdf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> what book is that? american sniper? i read it already.


What did you think of it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> We the people determine which "arms" are appropriate and what people must do to purchase and own them, right?


Wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

espola said:


> I have a lot of parallels with this writer --
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2017/10/i-was-a-natural-born-killer/
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> https://mises.org/sites/default/files/Anatomy of the State_3.pdf


thanks i will check it out.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What did you think of it?


i thought it was depressing. a-hole bully turns his energies to buffing up with the military and shooting guys from long range, becomes good at it and enjoys it very much. probably almost all bad guys he takes out, which was fine, but not a pretty picture of an "american hero."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2017)

messy said:


> i thought it was depressing. a-hole bully turns his energies to buffing up with the military and shooting guys from long range, becomes good at it and enjoys it very much. probably almost all bad guys he takes out, which was fine, but not a pretty picture of an "american hero."


How would you know? You don't even like our country.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How would you know? You don't even like our country.


I do like our country. Our soccer needs work, though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I do like our country. Our soccer needs work, though.


Maybe, but I will take the trade-off. 
So who plays good soccer? What country? Mexico? England? Brazil? There are a bunch of countries that have great players but never do well in the world cup.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but I will take the trade-off.
> So who plays good soccer? What country? Mexico? England? Brazil? There are a bunch of countries that have great players but never do well in the world cup.


Agreed. Germany and Brazil seem to do great year in and year out. France, Italy (as a country I get the impression that Italy is falling apart, though).


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

espola said:


> You already posted your political posture.
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/an-amazing-case-for-reducing-gun-ownership-in-america.4275/page-12#post-122880



*Good God Spola........have you a brain ?*


----------



## Wez (Oct 3, 2017)

http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/taibbi-gun-lobby-is-down-to-its-last-unconvincing-excuse-w506851

*The Gun Lobby Is Down to Its Last, Unconvincing Excuse*
Las Vegas rips apart the "good guy with a gun" justification, leaving only a flawed constitutional take to justify the madness


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/taibbi-gun-lobby-is-down-to-its-last-unconvincing-excuse-w506851
> 
> *The Gun Lobby Is Down to Its Last, Unconvincing Excuse*
> Las Vegas rips apart the "good guy with a gun" justification, leaving only a flawed constitutional take to justify the madness


The rolling stone? So that is one of your problems, poor judgment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Agreed. Germany and Brazil seem to do great year in and year out. France, Italy (as a country I get the impression that Italy is falling apart, though).


Is Messy still not playing?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/taibbi-gun-lobby-is-down-to-its-last-unconvincing-excuse-w506851
> 
> *The Gun Lobby Is Down to Its Last, Unconvincing Excuse*
> Las Vegas rips apart the "good guy with a gun" justification, leaving only a flawed constitutional take to justify the madness


from the article:
*George W. Bush is a classic example of a politician who **had it both ways**. He claimed moderate status on the issue by **pledging to sign** an extension of Bill Clinton's assault weapons ban if it passed Congress. But surprise, surprise, that bill **never made it to his desk**, and the ban expired in 2004.*

As if GWB had anything to do with the bill getting to his desk...??????
Brilliant bit of reasoning by Rolling Stone...


----------



## Wez (Oct 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> from the article:
> *George W. Bush is a classic example of a politician who **had it both ways**. He claimed moderate status on the issue by **pledging to sign** an extension of Bill Clinton's assault weapons ban if it passed Congress. But surprise, surprise, that bill **never made it to his desk**, and the ban expired in 2004.*
> 
> As if GWB had anything to do with the bill getting to his desk...??????


He has no influence on the process if he wants it done?????


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> from the article:
> *George W. Bush is a classic example of a politician who **had it both ways**. He claimed moderate status on the issue by **pledging to sign** an extension of Bill Clinton's assault weapons ban if it passed Congress. But surprise, surprise, that bill **never made it to his desk**, and the ban expired in 2004.*
> 
> As if GWB had anything to do with the bill getting to his desk...??????
> Brilliant bit of reasoning by Rolling Stone...


Ignoramus.


----------



## Wez (Oct 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The rolling stone? So that is one of your problems, poor judgment.


You trying to knock a source is hilarious!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2017)

"I've been a proponent of the 2nd Amendment my whole life," guitarist Caleb Keeter said in a tweeted statement on Monday. "Until the events of last night. I cannot express how wrong I was."

Keeter said that one man — who police identified as Stephen Craig Paddock — "laid waste to a city with dedicated, fearless police officers desperately trying to help, because of access to an insane amount of fire power."

He added, "Enough is enough" before adding later, "We need gun control RIGHT. NOW."

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/10/03/555309426/las-vegas-massacre-prompts-musician-to-call-for-gun-control-enough-is-enough


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I've been a proponent of the 2nd Amendment my whole life," guitarist Caleb Keeter said in a tweeted statement on Monday. "Until the events of last night. I cannot express how wrong I was."
> 
> Keeter said that one man — who police identified as Stephen Craig Paddock — "laid waste to a city with dedicated, fearless police officers desperately trying to help, because of access to an insane amount of fire power."
> 
> ...


That guy needs to lead the charge for sanity. Jason Aldean's guitarist, who was in darkness on this issue and now sees the light.


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/taibbi-gun-lobby-is-down-to-its-last-unconvincing-excuse-w506851
> 
> *The Gun Lobby Is Down to Its Last, Unconvincing Excuse*
> Las Vegas rips apart the "good guy with a gun" justification, leaving only a flawed constitutional take to justify the madness



*Guns don't Kill People.*
*People Kill People.*

*There were two shooters, watch the early portions of the ground level shots of the Mandalay Bay videos *
*and there are faint muzzle flashes from both windows.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/10/tucker_carlson_takes_out_a_pitifully_unarmed_guncontrol_advocate.html
On the surface, Tucker Carlson's takedown of a gun control advocate Tuesday night seemed a bit, well, mean. As Carlson fired off questions, it was pretty obvious that the man, Colby Hall, a mild-mannered writer for _Mediaite_ who argued for gun control in cliched and emotional terms, didn't have much intellectual firepower.

>> Tucker: Last question, how many semiautomatic weapons are out there would you say right now?
>> Too many.
>> Tucker: Rough guess, how many would you say?
>> I’m going to guess too many.
>> Tucker: [Laughs] I’m going to guess you literally have no idea what you’re talking about and you should write about things that you understand. Not patronize the rest of us. Probably over — that 60 million, actually. If there are 200 million high-capacity tactical magazines magazines.
>> That’s cool.
>> Tucker: I’m not saying it’s cool or not cool, I’m just saying you have to deal with those facts moving forward.

Hall tried to portray himself as a reasonable man, a Kansas person, owner of a gun himself, not a gun grabber. Yet for all that, he wanted gun control.

But in the essay Carlson cited, Hall was also a shrill emotionalist in the wake of the Las Vegas massacre, with a very weak grasp of the facts which did not stop him from demanding 'action' on gun ownership with the same dull proposals gun grabbers have been using since the days of Sarah Brady.

>> Tucker: Last question, how many semiautomatic weapons are out there would you say right now?
>> Too many.
>> Tucker: Rough guess, how many would you say?
>> I’m going to guess too many.
>> Tucker: [Laughs] I’m going to guess you literally have no idea what you’re talking about and you should write about things that you understand. Not patronize the rest of us. Probably over — that 60 million, actually. If there are 200 million high-capacity tactical magazines magazines.
>> That’s cool.
>> Tucker: I’m not saying it’s cool or not cool, I’m just saying you have to deal with those facts moving forward.

Through the interview, Carlson shook out of Hall, point by point, what he was really proposing and in so doing, clarified that gun-control advocates have no answers for problems like the Las Vegas gunman.

Starting his 'change' agenda, Hall said he wanted an end to bump-stocks which enable a semi-automatic gun to shoot like an automatic one. No argument from Carlson, given that he wouldn't want one of those things for his own gun, and the issue was unlikely to be controversial in legislation.

Then Hall said he wanted better background checks. Here Carlson went in for the kill and didn't even use all his own intellectual ammo:

>> Tucker: Repeat it because I’m not sure I get it. Background checks that delay gun purchases for some longer period of time.
>> Deeper background check, get rid of loopholes at secondary gun market and get rid of bum stocks.
>> Tucker: A deeper background check that would look at what? What does that mean?
>> Psychological profiles. Digital footprints.
>> Tucker: That you would have a team of psychiatrists — you brought it up. Assess the person’s mental state?
>> You asked me what I would do and I told you what I would do.
>> Tucker: I’m asking you to describe it.
>> Tucker, you are playing politics with an issue.
>> Tucker: I’m not playing politics! I’m asking you about policy and you haven’t thought about it at all.
>> I have! I just told you three things. Dude, you’re not listening.

Carlson asked him what he meant by enhanced background checks and Hall had no idea what he meant by it. In this, Carlson effectively highlighted that more psychiatrists (and government bureaucrats) to stop gun purchases were not the answer to a problem like Stephen Paddock, who had no known psychiatric markers that were actionable, and wouldn't be deterred by government bureaucrats delaying paperwork, given that he began stockpiling his weapons in June and had no problem waiting background checks out. The enhanced background check argument fell apart.

After that, Hall brought up the hackneyed cause of 'loopholes in the secondary market' - the classic gun-control advocacy argument against 'gun shows.'

>> Tucker: But this guy did not go to the secondary gun market that we know of are not changing the argument. Name a mass shooting that would have been stopped by these new background checks you are talking about?
>> I can’t name things that didn’t happen. Theoretically there are lots of shootings that probably didn’t happen because of the effects of gun control. You can’t prove a negative but think if there weren’t background checks.

Again, score, Tucker.

One other thing Carlson won on is Hall's argument that anyone who doesn't favor these useless solutions is in favor of doing nothing. His takedown of Hall ultimately showed that the left means to flip the argument toward those opposed to their 'solutions' as if those solutions would always work if they were tried and only secondary concerns about 'rights' were standing in the way.

>> Tucker: There have been a number of mass shootings, terrible, people died, they are corrosive of American society, I’m as against them as anybody. I’m horrified by them. You are saying there are legislative solutions out there that will prevent future shootings? I want you to name one. I’m trying to have a conversation but I’m not shrugging my shoulders, I invited you one. I’m finding it totally ignorant of the subject.
>> Program people that shrugged her shoulders and have the defeat of attitude that’s extremely nihilistic and is a dystopian future that I don’t want to be a part of.
>> Tucker: What what I find nihilistic is one summer he jumps up and down about how we can make America better and then when asked how to do that has no answers at all.
>> I just told you what I would do.
>> Tucker: We could have some kind of back and check you can’t describe.
>> I’m sorry you’re mad.

Tucker blew him out of the water on that one ... and did a yeoman's job of shutting down the flabby, outdated gun-control arguments in the wake of a shooting that clearly did not respond to gun control.









On the surface, Tucker Carlson's takedown of a gun control advocate Tuesday night seemed a bit, well, mean. As Carlson fired off questions, it was pretty obvious that the man, Colby Hall, a mild-mannered writer for _Mediaite_ who argued for gun control in cliched and emotional terms, didn't have much intellectual firepower.

>> Tucker: Last question, how many semiautomatic weapons are out there would you say right now?
>> Too many.
>> Tucker: Rough guess, how many would you say?
>> I’m going to guess too many.
>> Tucker: [Laughs] I’m going to guess you literally have no idea what you’re talking about and you should write about things that you understand. Not patronize the rest of us. Probably over — that 60 million, actually. If there are 200 million high-capacity tactical magazines magazines.
>> That’s cool.
>> Tucker: I’m not saying it’s cool or not cool, I’m just saying you have to deal with those facts moving forward.

Hall tried to portray himself as a reasonable man, a Kansas person, owner of a gun himself, not a gun grabber. Yet for all that, he wanted gun control.

But in the essay Carlson cited, Hall was also a shrill emotionalist in the wake of the Las Vegas massacre, with a very weak grasp of the facts which did not stop him from demanding 'action' on gun ownership with the same dull proposals gun grabbers have been using since the days of Sarah Brady.

>> Tucker: Last question, how many semiautomatic weapons are out there would you say right now?
>> Too many.
>> Tucker: Rough guess, how many would you say?
>> I’m going to guess too many.
>> Tucker: [Laughs] I’m going to guess you literally have no idea what you’re talking about and you should write about things that you understand. Not patronize the rest of us. Probably over — that 60 million, actually. If there are 200 million high-capacity tactical magazines magazines.
>> That’s cool.
>> Tucker: I’m not saying it’s cool or not cool, I’m just saying you have to deal with those facts moving forward.



Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/10/tucker_carlson_takes_out_a_pitifully_unarmed_guncontrol_advocate.html#ixzz4uY3o1uyO 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> He has no influence on the process if he wants it done?????


Who was in charge of the House and Senate? Pelosi and Reid....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2017)

espola said:


> Ignoramus.


Jackass....


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who was in charge of the House and Senate? Pelosi and Reid....


So it should have been a breeze for him to push the bill through if he actually wanted to.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2017)

FYI...
*
Opinion | I used to think gun control was the answer. My research told me otherwise.
The Washington Post
Leah Libresco is a statistician and former newswriter at FiveThirtyEight, a data journalism site. She is the author of “Arriving at Amen.”
*
Before I started researching gun deaths, gun-control policy used to frustrate me. I wished the National Rifle Association would stop blocking common-sense gun-control reforms such as banning assault weapons, restricting silencers, shrinking magazine sizes and all the other measures that could make guns less deadly.

Then, my colleagues and I at FiveThirtyEight spent three months analyzing all 33,000 lives ended by guns each year in the United States, and I wound up frustrated in a whole new way. We looked at what interventions might have saved those people, and the case for the policies I’d lobbied for crumbled when I examined the evidence. The best ideas left standing were narrowly tailored interventions to protect subtypes of potential victims, not broad attempts to limit the lethality of guns.

I researched the strictly tightened gun laws in Britain and Australia and concluded that they didn’t prove much about what America’s policy should be. Neither nation experienced drops in mass shootings or other gun related-crime that could be attributed to their buybacks and bans. Mass shootings were too rare in Australia for their absence after the buyback program to be clear evidence of progress. And in both Australia and Britain, the gun restrictions had an ambiguous effect on other gun-related crimes or deaths.

When I looked at the other oft-praised policies, I found out that no gun owner walks into the store to buy an “assault weapon.” It’s an invented classification that includes any semi-automatic that has two or more features, such as a bayonet mount, a rocket-propelled grenade-launcher mount, a folding stock or a pistol grip. But guns are modular, and any hobbyist can easily add these features at home, just as if they were snapping together Legos.

As for silencers — they deserve that name only in movies, where they reduce gunfire to a soft _puick puick_. In real life, silencers limit hearing damage for shooters but don’t make gunfire dangerously quiet. An AR-15 with a silencer is about as loud as a jackhammer. Magazine limits were a little more promising, but a practiced shooter could still change magazines so fast as to make the limit meaningless.

As my co-workers and I kept looking at the data, it seemed less and less clear that one broad gun-control restriction could make a big difference. Two-thirds of gun deaths in the United States every year are suicides. Almost no proposed restriction would make it meaningfully harder for people with guns on hand to use them. I couldn't even answer my most desperate question: If I had a friend who had guns in his home and a history of suicide attempts, was there anything I could do that would help?

However, the next-largest set of gun deaths — 1 in 5 — were young men aged 15 to 34, killed in homicides. These men were most likely to die at the hands of other young men, often related to gang loyalties or other street violence. And the last notable group of similar deaths was the 1,700 women murdered per year, usually as the result of domestic violence. Far more people were killed in these ways than in mass-shooting incidents, but few of the popularly floated policies were tailored to serve them.

By the time we published our project, I didn’t believe in many of the interventions I’d heard politicians tout. I was still anti-gun, at least from the point of view of most gun owners, and I don’t want a gun in my home, as I think the risk outweighs the benefits. But I can’t endorse policies whose only selling point is that gun owners hate them. Policies that often seem as if they were drafted by people who have encountered guns only as a figure in a briefing book or an image on the news.

Instead, I found the most hope in more narrowly tailored interventions. Potential suicide victims, women menaced by their abusive partners and kids swept up in street vendettas are all in danger from guns, but they each require different protections.

Older men, who make up the largest share of gun suicides, need better access to people who could care for them and get them help. Women endangered by specific men need to be prioritized by police, who can enforce restraining orders prohibiting these men from buying and owning guns. Younger men at risk of violence need to be identified before they take a life or lose theirs and to be connected to mentors who can help them de-escalate conflicts.

Even the most data-driven practices, such as New Orleans’ plan to identify gang members for intervention based on previous arrests and weapons seizures, wind up more personal than most policies floated. The young men at risk can be identified by an algorithm, but they have to be disarmed one by one, personally — not en masse as though they were all interchangeable. A reduction in gun deaths is most likely to come from finding smaller chances for victories and expanding those solutions as much as possible. We save lives by focusing on a range of tactics to protect the different kinds of potential victims and reforming potential killers, not from sweeping bans focused on the guns themselves.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/opinion/opinion-i-used-to-think-gun-control-was-the-answer-my-research-told-me-otherwise/ar-AAsRR7y?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> So it should have been a breeze for him to push the bill through if he actually wanted to.


Congress presents bills for the President to sign.
He never received a bill to sign.


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Congress presents bills for the President to sign.
> He never received a bill to sign.


As the article suggests he didn't really have the will.  He paid lip service to it but didn't really want it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> So it should have been a breeze for him to push the bill through if he actually wanted to.


Obama? He had the house and the senate for 2 years and did nothing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> As the article suggests he didn't really have the will.  He paid lip service to it but didn't really want it.


The article is one persons opinion with a perceived slant...can you guess which way?
I gotta believe that GWB's attention was else where after 9/11....
If it was such a big deal it would have arrived on his desk and he would have signed it as he indicated.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> So it should have been a breeze for him to push the bill through if he actually wanted to.


Have you ever shot an Armalite Rifle?


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama? He had the house and the senate for 2 years and did nothing.


Nothing?  ACA among other things.


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The article is one persons opinion with a perceived slant...can you guess which way?
> I gotta believe that GWB's attention was else where after 9/11....
> If it was such a big deal it would have arrived on his desk and he would have signed it as he indicated.


The article discusses how all politicians give lip service to gun controls but then when it comes to the votes they show they have no will so the article was dead on which you just proved.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nothing?  ACA among other things.


We are talking about gun laws, right?


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We are talking about gun laws, right?


He should have done more for sure...

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2017/jan/06/congress-blocked-obama-call-gun-control-mass-shoot/

_"There is little more that Obama could have done on gun control," UCLA constitutional law professor Adam Winkler said. "The president's power is limited, and the NRA wrote the laws to restrict what the executive can do.

By January 2016, White House press secretary Josh Earnest said that Obama still supported a ban, but Congress wouldn’t budge on the issue. Obama announced further actions that month, amid more tears for victims.

That round of executive actions included further augmenting licensing requirements and background checks, funding more federal agents, tracing guns found during investigations to determine trafficking patterns, and guiding U.S. attorneys to go after felons looking to buy guns or people lying in order to pass background checks. The Justice Department also boosted funding for background check records, especially mental health records."_


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

http://www.politifact.com/illinois/statements/2017/oct/03/sarah-huckabee-sanders/chicago-toughest-gun-control-claim-shot-full-holes/

*Chicago toughest on gun control? A claim shot full of holes*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> He should have done more for sure...
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2017/jan/06/congress-blocked-obama-call-gun-control-mass-shoot/
> 
> ...


Hard to sell Obama as anti gun with the whole fast and furious thing.


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hard to sell Obama as anti gun with the whole fast and furious thing.


I don't think most politicians are sufficiently anti-gun.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't think most politicians are sufficiently anti-gun.


Sufficient is one size fits all.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> The article discusses how all politicians give lip service to gun controls but then when it comes to the votes they show they have no will so the article was dead on which you just proved.


The political bias is evident in you thinking Bush somehow should have pushed Pelosi and Reid.
His willingness to sign a bill should be enough to motivate those who write bills to get one passed and on to the presidents desk.
Pelosi and Reid provided lip service, but failed to get a bill to the White House.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> He should have done more for sure...
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2017/jan/06/congress-blocked-obama-call-gun-control-mass-shoot/
> 
> ...


The Constitution restricts what the President can do, not the NRA.


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Constitution restricts what the President can do, not the NRA.


The Constitution doesn't account for everything that goes into lawmaking.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-35261394

*US gun control: What is the NRA and why is it so powerful?*


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pelosi and Reid provided lip service, but failed to get a bill to the White House.


Inability to enact gun controls is not just a right wing problem.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> The Constitution doesn't account for everything that goes into lawmaking.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-35261394
> 
> *US gun control: What is the NRA and why is it so powerful?*


Wow! Whoopi is a current member.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hard to sell Obama as anti gun with the whole fast and furious thing.


Continuing a w-era attempt to control illegal gun exports to Mexico means he is not anti-gun?

Coocoo.


----------



## nononono (Oct 4, 2017)

espola said:


> Continuing a w-era attempt to control illegal gun exports to Mexico means he is not anti-gun?
> 
> Coocoo.



*A static weapon does not KILL until interaction with a Human occurs.*
*Banning the Weapon will NEVER solve the Problem Meathead.*


----------



## xav10 (Oct 4, 2017)

nononono said:


> *A static weapon does not KILL until interaction with a Human occurs.*
> *Banning the Weapon will NEVER solve the Problem Meathead.*


Absolutely. If the weapon was banned, he could have shot all those people with a six-shooter! Or thrown knives and killed 60 people.  I mean really, what does an automatic weapon have to do with it, you idiot?!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Absolutely. If the weapon was banned, he could have shot all those people with a six-shooter! Or thrown knives and killed 60 people.  I mean really, what does an automatic weapon have to do with it, you idiot?!


While outlawing "legal" modifications like the bump stock is not a bad idea, outlawing the bump stock will not change the mind of someone who is hell bent on killing...see Timothy McVeigh.


----------



## Wez (Oct 5, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulford_Act

_"The *Mulford Act* was a 1967 California bill that repealed a law allowing public carrying of loaded firearms. Named after Republican assemblyman Don Mulford, the bill was crafted in response to members of the Black Panther Party who were conducting armed patrols of Oakland neighborhoods while they were conducting what would later be termed copwatching.[1] They garnered national attention after the Black Panthers marched bearing arms upon the California State Capitol to protest the bill.[2][3][4]"_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 5, 2017)

Argumentum ad celebritum. *Empty talking points don't become persuasive arguments when uttered by Hollywood stars. But in the bizarre land of the celebrity cult, late-night comedian Jimmy Kimmel has been suddenly anointed "America's conscience" and "voice of reason."*

Kimmel railed "intensely" on TV Monday night against politicians doing "nothing" to stop mass gun violence. Sobbing and emotional, he insisted, "there's a lot of things we can do about it."* Yet, Kimmel acknowledged that Mandalay Bay gunman Stephen Paddock had passed multiple, mandated background checks and had no criminal history. Moreover, Paddock bought his guns legally from Nevada and Utah gun shops subject to a thicket of local, state and federal rules -- and reportedly carried 23 of his weapons into a casino/hotel that already operates as a gun-free zone.*

*Federal studies show that a measly 1 to 3 percent of all guns are purchased at gun shows, but that didn't stop Kimmel from tossing around non sequiturs attacking the "gun show loophole."* It's a mythical exemption in federal law for private weapons sales at gun shows or online intended to drum up hysteria about unregulated gun sales. *In reality, firearms purchased through federally licensed firearms dealers at gun shops, shows, garage sales or anywhere else are subject to all the usual checks and restrictions.* Only a narrow category of same-state transactions between private individuals not engaged in the commercial business of selling firearms (family members or collectors, for example) are unaffected by those regulations.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulford_Act
> 
> _"The *Mulford Act* was a 1967 California bill that repealed a law allowing public carrying of loaded firearms. Named after Republican assemblyman Don Mulford, the bill was crafted in response to members of the Black Panther Party who were conducting armed patrols of Oakland neighborhoods while they were conducting what would later be termed copwatching.[1] They garnered national attention after the Black Panthers marched bearing arms upon the California State Capitol to protest the bill.[2][3][4]"_


Hey Bozo, Do they let black adult male prisoners buy guns?


----------



## Wez (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Absolutely. If the weapon was banned, he could have shot all those people with a six-shooter! Or thrown knives and killed 60 people.  I mean really, what does an automatic weapon have to do with it, you idiot?!


I guess you didn't pay attention to the 50 lbs of explosives he had.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

espola said:


> Continuing a w-era attempt to control illegal gun exports to Mexico means he is not anti-gun?
> 
> Coocoo.


Purposely sending guns to Mexico is illegal, especially when you are an incompetent, lawless bastard


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

Jimmy Kimmel, Piers Morgan and Thomas Friedman All Made the Same Breathtakingly Stupid Point on Guns
Guy Benson


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Purposely sending guns to Mexico is illegal, especially when you are an incompetent, lawless bastard


It appears you know little enough about this that you have become a targeted fool for falsehoods.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears you know little enough about this that you have become a targeted fool for falsehoods.


I know enough about it to know it killed Mexicans and Americans. What else do we need to know?
This might help you educate yourself.

Not very anti gun now, is it.

Terry’s death exposed Operation Fast and Furious, a Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) operation in which the federal government allowed criminals to buy guns in Phoenix-area shops with the intention of tracking them as they were transported into Mexico. But the agency lost track of more than 1,400 of the 2,000 guns they allowed smugglers to buy. Two of those guns were found at the scene of Terry's killing.
*Judge rules against Obama on 'Fast and Furious' | TheHill*
thehill.com/policy/national.../266321-judge-rules-against-obama-on-fast-and-furious

Jan 19, 2016 - A federal judge on Tuesday ruled President _*Obama*_ cannot use executive privilege to keep records on the “_*Fast and Furious*_” gun-tracking ...
*Pavlich: Failure of Fast and Furious | TheHill*
thehill.com/opinion/katie-pavlich/323995-pavlich-failure-of-fast-and-furious

Mar 14, 2017 - Congress is still in litigation regarding _*Fast and Furious*_ to understand the full extent of what happened and how the _*Obama*_ administration ...
*Eric Holder slammed for 'Fast and Furious' obstruction - Washington ...*
www.washingtontimes.com/news/.../eric-holder-slammed-fast-and-furious-obstruction...

Jun 7, 2017 - The House Oversight Committee let loose with a scathing assessment of Eric Holder in a recent report, accusing the Barack _*Obama*_-era ...
*Fast and Furious hearing rips Holder, DOJ for deception in gun ...*
www.foxnews.com/.../fast-and-furious-report-slams-holder-doj-for-deception-in-gun-ru...


----------



## Wez (Oct 5, 2017)

Gun control laws alone won't solve the problem, there must be a shift away from a gun glorifying culture as well.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know enough about it to know it killed Mexicans and Americans. What else do we need to know?
> This might help you educate yourself.
> 
> Not very anti gun now, is it.
> ...


Heard it all before - Republicans didn't like it, even though it had been invented during a Republican administration.

Oh, and, lest I forget it  -- QED.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Gun control laws alone won't solve the problem, there must be a shift away from a gun glorifying culture as well.


You mean like the Hollywood elite?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Gun control laws alone won't solve the problem, there must be a shift away from a gun glorifying culture as well.


Why do you have guns?


----------



## Wez (Oct 5, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You mean like the Hollywood elite?


Yes, I blame Hollywood and the gaming industry, for our problems as well.


----------



## Wez (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you have guns?


You mean the Glock I bought 25 years ago and has been disassembled for several years.  The reasons I bought it make no sense to me now and I was younger then.


----------



## nononono (Oct 5, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Absolutely. If the weapon was banned, he could have shot all those people with a six-shooter! Or thrown knives and killed 60 people.  I mean really, what does an automatic weapon have to do with it,* you idiot?!*


*Huh ?*


----------



## nononono (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> You mean the Glock I bought 25 years ago and has been disassembled for several years.  The reasons I bought it make no sense to me now and I was younger then.


*A. You should not reveal that type of information.*
*B. A disabled tool is useless.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> You mean the Glock I bought 25 years ago and has been disassembled for several years.  The reasons I bought it make no sense to me now and I was younger then.


Put it together and go shoot it, take your boys with you, they will have a great time.
Nothing like seeing a kid hit the target for the first time.


----------



## Wez (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Put it together and go shoot it, take your boys with you, they will have a great time.
> Nothing like seeing a kid hit the target for the first time.


I've had a hard enough time finding time to take them to play paintball.  I have no interest in the gun range.


----------



## nononono (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> I've had a hard enough time finding time to take them to play paintball.  I have no interest in the gun range.



*Then sell it or destroy it.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> I've had a hard enough time finding time to take them to play paintball.  I have no interest in the gun range.


Maybe they do? I could always use another gun.


----------



## Wez (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe they do? I could always use another gun.


No, my kids don't share your sicknesses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, my kids don't share your sicknesses.


Don't knock it till you've tried it. I guarantee if we went shooting you would have a great time, impossible not to.


----------



## Wez (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't knock it till you've tried it. I guarantee if we went shooting you would have a great time, impossible not to.


Been there, done that.  A shotgun is a little too fun to shoot, I must admit...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Been there, done that.  A shotgun is a little too fun to shoot, I must admit...


So why would you be against it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez's go to source,
Peak Stupid: Rolling Stone Releases Article on How Evil Doesn't Kill People, but Guns Do


----------



## Wez (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wez's go to source,
> Peak Stupid: Rolling Stone Releases Article on How Evil Doesn't Kill People, but Guns Do


RedfuckingState?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

Can you gun grabbers please STFU now?
NRA Issues a Statement on Bump Stocks


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

On Bump Stocks, They Shouldn't Be Banned, ATF Signed Off On It, And Obama Green Lit It


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

Sounds like Espolas neighborhood,





*Shock: Vermont Paper Runs Cartoon Snarking on Pile of Dead Bodies*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

All of you wannabegungrabbers, just think for a moment if we had no guns during the Revolution?
Don't tell me gun rights are not to stand against tyranny, it's happened before.
You would be drinking tea, morning, noon and night.


----------



## Wez (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All of you wannabegungrabbers, just think for a moment if we had no guns during the Revolution?


We have a military now and we have proven we can't be trusted with "sharp objects".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> We have a military now and we have proven we can't be trusted with "sharp objects".


Hopefully we have learned our lesson in electing an anti American racist radical named Obama and won't need another revolution.


----------



## nononono (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> We have a military now and *we have proven we can't be trusted with "sharp objects"*.



*Hmmmm......*

*Let's see :*

*1. He has a solid pattern of Lying thru 9,137 posts.*
*2. He dismantled his Glock because it scared him.*
*3. He's a Card carrying member of the criminal network of Democrats.*
*4. He's made disgusting remarks about posters Mothers.*
*5. He's made disparaging/disgusting remarks about a prominent Soccer Club.*
*6. He steals from his employer - daily.*
*7. Now he admits he cannot be trusted with sharp objects.*

*Dude ...you're making a case against yourself for a sanitarium.*


----------



## Wez (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully won't need another revolution because we elected a racist anti-american SCROTUS.


Fixed


----------



## nononono (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fixed



*Childish......and expected as usual.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Gun control laws alone won't solve the problem, there must be a shift away from a gun glorifying culture as well.


*Catalonia Shows the Danger of Disarming Civilians*

*Spain has enacted, it would seem, the kind of “common sense restrictions” American gun-control advocates crave.*

*Armed Tyrants*

*Americans have grown too trustful of the State, too ready to assume bureaucrats have only our best interests at heart. Even with a maniacal man-child in the Oval Office, many are seemingly eager to turn over individual liberty to those who promise to manage our lives for us. *The United States was designed to be the smallest government in the history of the world, with no standing army, and little right to intrude in the private activities of its citizens. Instead, we have the most powerful and intrusive government in human history, with 800 permanent military bases in 70 countries, unfathomable firepower, and staggering surveillance capabilities. Unchecked abuses of power are routine and tolerated.

67 federal agencies, including the IRS and the FDA, have military weapons, according to the OpenTheBooks Oversight Report The Militarization of America. Among the most intrusive programs, including the Department of Homeland Security and the Transportation Safety Authority, do not disclose their weaponry budget.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2017)

*The number of armed government officials with arrest and firearm authority has doubled since 1996. The US now has more armed “civilian” federal officers (200,000+) than US Marines (182,000). The IRS spends millions of taxpayer dollars annually on pump-action shotguns, AR-15 rifles, riot gear, and Special Forces contractors to train thousands of “special agents” in targeting American citizens.*

Local police, sheriffs, and state troopers have also been armed to wage war against American citizens.  Battlefield weapons are being given to state and local police, allegedly to combat drug trafficking and fight terrorist threats at local pumpkin festivals. Military SWAT-style raids are used to serve search warrants for low-level drug possession, not hostage situations. Relatives and neighbors of alleged criminals have had government guns held to their children’s heads. Violations of civil rights, including illegal searches and the seizure of money and property without evidence of any crime, are commonplace.  

Law enforcement requests military equipment directly from the Pentagon’s war-fighting machine: tanks, machine guns, rocket launchers, tear gas, camouflage, shields, and gas masks.  Military equipment is often purchased with civil asset forfeiture slush funds to bypass legislative appropriations challenges.

The high percentage of civilian law enforcement who are military veterans (one in five, by some estimates) compounds the cultural risks of treating average Americans like enemy combatants. 

*Showdowns between civilians and heavily armed agents of the state in Ferguson, Baltimore, the Oregon Wildlife Refuge, and at various other political protests across the country should remind us that gun control advocates won’t be reducing the number of guns so much as shifting them all into either federal or criminal hands.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 6, 2017)

QUOTE="Bruddah IZ, post: 123803, member: 592"* The number of armed government officials with arrest and firearm authority has doubled since 1996. The US now has more armed “civilian” federal officers (200,000+) than US Marines (182,000). The IRS spends millions of taxpayer dollars annually on pump-action shotguns, AR-15 rifles, riot gear, and Special Forces contractors to train thousands of “special agents” in targeting American citizens.*

Local police, sheriffs, and state troopers have also been armed to wage war against American citizens.  Battlefield weapons are being given to state and local police, allegedly to combat drug trafficking and fight terrorist threats at local pumpkin festivals. Military SWAT-style raids are used to serve search warrants for low-level drug possession, not hostage situations. Relatives and neighbors of alleged criminals have had government guns held to their children’s heads. Violations of civil rights, including illegal searches and the seizure of money and property without evidence of any crime, are commonplace. 
*Not to mention the Fire Dept's.....Few know about that move !*

Law enforcement requests military equipment directly from the Pentagon’s war-fighting machine: tanks, machine guns, rocket launchers, tear gas, camouflage, shields, and gas masks.  Military equipment is often purchased with civil asset forfeiture slush funds to bypass legislative appropriations challenges.

The high percentage of civilian law enforcement who are military veterans (one in five, by some estimates) compounds the cultural risks of treating average Americans like enemy combatants. 

*Most...and I do mean Most Law Enforcement, Sheriffs, State Troopers, DEA Agents, ICE Agents, and many others...*
*And yes the majority of Fire Dept Employees are Conservative by nature....*



*Showdowns between civilians and heavily armed agents of the state in Ferguson, Baltimore, the Oregon Wildlife Refuge, and at various other political protests across the country should remind us that gun control advocates won’t be reducing the number of guns so much as shifting them all into either federal or criminal hands.*


/QUOTE


*California Democrats have no idea the sleeping Giant they are poking daily with each and every *
*" New " Law they pass that moves this State closer to a MAJOR CIVIL Unrest !*
*They think they have the State wrapped up like Hillary thought she had the election wrapped up.*
*They are DEAD wrong !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fixed


Fraud....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Gun control laws alone won't solve the problem, there must be a shift away from a gun glorifying culture as well.


None of the folks that own and use firearm for hunting, sporting and protection that I know are part of a gun glorifying culture....
They are patriotic, well educated, responsible people...
And yes I also know patriotic, well educated, responsible people who don't hunt or use fire arms for sport...
I don't care to find out what they keep in the night stand next to their bed or leaning against the closet wall.


----------



## Wez (Oct 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> None of the folks that own and use firearm for hunting, sporting and protection that I know are part of a gun glorifying culture....
> They are patriotic, well educated, responsible people...
> And yes I also know patriotic, well educated, responsible people who don't hunt or use fire arms for sport...
> I don't care to find out what they keep in the night stand next to their bed or leaning against the closet wall.


Hollywood and the game industry are responsible here as well.  The trailer for the Bruce Willis death wish remake is a poster child for American idiocy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Hollywood and the game industry are responsible here as well.  The trailer for the Bruce Willis death wish remake is a poster child for American idiocy.


I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

What a dope,


Man Surrenders All His Guns to Make a Statement After Vegas Attack
AMP - 19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/10/06/phoenix-man-surrenders-guns/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjRhZzzut7WAhXl0FQKHcj-BKkQqUMIQjAJ&usg=AOvVaw2LSZFm92nMa6ue_w4Gx8P3


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Bruddah IZ, post: 123803, member: 592"* The number of armed government officials with arrest and firearm authority has doubled since 1996. The US now has more armed “civilian” federal officers (200,000+) than US Marines (182,000). The IRS spends millions of taxpayer dollars annually on pump-action shotguns, AR-15 rifles, riot gear, and Special Forces contractors to train thousands of “special agents” in targeting American citizens.*
> 
> Local police, sheriffs, and state troopers have also been armed to wage war against American citizens.  Battlefield weapons are being given to state and local police, allegedly to combat drug trafficking and fight terrorist threats at local pumpkin festivals. Military SWAT-style raids are used to serve search warrants for low-level drug possession, not hostage situations. Relatives and neighbors of alleged criminals have had government guns held to their children’s heads. Violations of civil rights, including illegal searches and the seizure of money and property without evidence of any crime, are commonplace.
> *Not to mention the Fire Dept's.....Few know about that move !*


I know a couple of Fireman that are former Navy SEALS.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Hollywood and the game industry are responsible here as well.  The trailer for the Bruce Willis death wish remake is a poster child for American idiocy.


Maybe Congress should ban those two industries too?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Hollywood and the game industry are responsible here as well.  The trailer for the Bruce Willis death wish remake is a poster child for American idiocy.


You're a pretty good poster child idiocy.
I'll leave America out of it.


----------



## Wez (Oct 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a pretty good poster child idiocy.
> I'll leave America out of it.


That sound funny in your head?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> That sound funny in your head?


He's been losing it for awhile, he may actually be conflicted between what he knows to be right and what he is being told to believe. He someday may have a Derek Vinyard type realization, we can only hope they all do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's been losing it for awhile, he may actually be conflicted between what he knows to be right and what he is being told to believe. He someday may have a Derek Vinyard type realization, we can only hope they all do.


Wez's premise hook here too


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2017)

How 'bout those Dodgers.....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's been losing it for awhile, he may actually be conflicted between what he knows to be right and what he is being told to believe. He someday may have a Derek Vinyard type realization, we can only hope they all do.


I shit what you think, and eat what you cant comprehend.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I shit what you think, and eat what you cant comprehend.


You'll be eating this post, use mustard....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You'll be eating this post, use mustard....


I'm always hungry.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm always hungry.


You better be when it comes to comprehension....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey! 
How 'bout those stinkin' Dodgers?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You better be when it comes to Daffy's comprehension....


I dont really care what the hell he comes up with.
One thing I do know, is it will be the same thing he always comes up with.


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2017)

espola said:


>



*Can't tell if he had something in his hand, boy o boy they didn't wait around. What two commands and two *
*rounds....Those family members could have been hit......there's got to be more to this story than the video*
*is displaying....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Can't tell if he had something in his hand, boy o boy they didn't wait around. What two commands and two *
> *rounds....Those family members could have been hit......there's got to be more to this story than the video*
> *is displaying....*


Looked pretty quick to me.
Cop had decent cover and did not need to open fire IMHO.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2017)

Unbelievable Stupidity is the best description of our anti American friends around here, you know who you are. Wez and Husker.

The Unbelievable Stupidity of Those Who Believe that Laws Stop the Lawless
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/10/the_unbelievable_stupidity_of_those_who_believe_that_laws_stop_the_lawless.html


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Unbelievable Stupidity is the best description of our anti American friends around here, you know who you are. Wez and Husker.
> 
> The Unbelievable Stupidity of Those Who Believe that Laws Stop the Lawless
> http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/10/the_unbelievable_stupidity_of_those_who_believe_that_laws_stop_the_lawless.html


Yeah - let's get rid of all those useless laws against murder, robbery, and tax evasion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Yeah - let's get rid of all those useless laws against murder, robbery, and tax evasion.


Is that what the article suggests, proposes or endorses?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Yeah - let's get rid of all those useless laws against murder, robbery, and tax evasion.


Yeah, cuz that's what it said.
Liar. You lie more than Wezdumb, the Kenyan, HRC and trump combined.


----------



## espola (Oct 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, cuz that's what it said.
> Liar. You lie more than Wezdumb, the Kenyan, HRC and trump combined.


Please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Nope, that's all I need to say about you, dick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Please continue.


He will, he's finally found a willing/agreeable audience in here amongst the nono followers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He will, he's finally found a willing/agreeable audience in here amongst the nono followers.


Ironically he's talkin' to pinheads like you Daffy...


----------



## Wez (Oct 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ironically he's talkin' to pinheads like you Daffy...


So says the thin skinned internet tough guy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> So says the thin skinned internet tough guy.


Coming from the "anonymous internet tough guy"...I gotta laugh...ya poodle dick.
Hey Joey, how' bout one of your crying baby meme's?
Thanks for the dumb icon...I think I'll name it the Leghorn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Coming from the "anonymous internet tough guy"...I gotta laugh...ya poodle dick.
> Hey Joey, how' bout one of your crying baby meme's?
> Thanks for the dumb icon...I think I'll name it the Leghorn.



You know,  everytime I see Bruddah or Ricky one of the topics that always comes up is how the lefties around  keep getting crazier and crazier, day by day, sad.


----------



## Wez (Oct 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Coming from the "anonymous internet tough guy"...I gotta laugh...ya poodle dick.


You and nonuts are the only pussies in here who have ever talked tough about fighting in person and you have a history of escalating the written words in here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ironically he's talkin' to pinheads like you Daffy...


Oh, I'm sorry did he say something?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> You and nonuts are the only pussies in here who have ever talked tough about fighting in person and you have a history of escalating the written words in here.


Sumbody get Leghorn a waambulance.....poor little urchin.
What a delusional piece of excrement you are.
You get what deserve and you deserve all that you get.
Go clean yourself up, you look like shit.


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looked pretty quick to me.
> Cop had decent cover and did not need to open fire IMHO.


*I agree 100 %*


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> You and nonuts are the only pussies in here who have ever talked tough about fighting in person and you have a history of escalating the written words in here.


*We have NO such History of being pussies...*

*You have a Deep History of Disparaging/Disgusting remarks that after two, three, four times *
*tends to bring about retorts that make your little bung hole squeeze out South African Diamonds.*


*Well.....Weezy........*

*I think you're Sugar Bear mouth just doesn't match up to your butterfly ass.*


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You get what deserve


This latest episode started with you receiving a dumb tag.  You continually display zero ability to call bullshit on yourself or the other nutters in here or even on dump.

You continually lash out at anyone who thinks differently than you, calling them names even when they refrain fron doing the same to you and when they do finally give you the same bad behavior back, that's when you escalate with your internet tough talk.

You're a thin skinned internet pussy who can't stand when his bullshit is revealed publicly.

When your tough talk bluff is called, you move the goal posts from a claim of what would be said in person, to a public display of private information....as if that would make you grow a set of balls you obviously were born without.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> This latest episode started with you receiving a dumb tag.  You continually display zero ability to call bullshit on yourself or the other nutters in here or even on dump.
> 
> You continually lash out at anyone who thinks differently than you, calling them names even when they refrain fron doing the same to you and when they do finally give you the same bad behavior back, that's when you escalate with your internet tough talk.
> 
> ...


Insert your premise hook here


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> This latest episode started with you receiving a dumb tag.  You continually display zero ability to call bullshit on yourself or the other nutters in here or even on dump.
> 
> You continually lash out at anyone who thinks differently than you, calling them names even when they refrain fron doing the same to you and when they do finally give you the same bad behavior back, that's when you escalate with your internet tough talk.
> 
> ...


Did that sound funny in your head?


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Did that sound funny in your head?


Nah, felt like a waste of time actually...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nah, felt like a waste of time actually...


Hence your premise hook.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nah, felt like a waste of time actually...


Couldn't agree more. Self reflection is always a positive step forward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Couldn't agree more. Self reflection is always a positive step forward.


Wezdumb has broke all the mirrors in his home.


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

https://twitter.com/teamtrace/status/917396856019341318


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> https://twitter.com/teamtrace/status/917396856019341318


Strange, I never even thought of the cost of treating the wounds, thanks.


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

I enjoy shooting, but weapons of war have to go.  http://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/gun-violence/


----------



## nononono (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> This latest episode started with you receiving a dumb tag.  You continually display zero ability to call bullshit on yourself or the other nutters in here or even on dump.
> 
> You continually lash out at anyone who thinks differently than you, calling them names even when they refrain fron doing the same to you and when they do finally give you the same bad behavior back, that's when you escalate with your internet tough talk.
> 
> ...



*Wow.,....I didn't know sobbing & tears could come across the internet.*


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> I enjoy shooting, but weapons of war have to go.  http://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/gun-violence/


_"“As a country,” Goldberg said, “we lost our teachable moment.” She started talking about the 2012 murder of 20 schoolchildren and six adults at Sandy Hook Elementary School. Goldberg said that if people had been shown the autopsy photos of the kids, the gun debate would have been transformed. “The fact that not a single one of those kids was able to be transported to a hospital, tells me that they were not just dead, but really really really really dead. Ten-year-old kids, riddled with bullets, dead as doornails.” Her voice rose. She said people have to confront the physical reality of gun violence without the polite filters. “The country won’t be ready for it, but that’s what needs to happen. That’s the only chance at all for this to ever be reversed.”"_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> https://twitter.com/teamtrace/status/917396856019341318


How much do illegal alien criminals cost the USA?


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/crime/329589-the-truth-about-crime-illegal-immigrants-and-sanctuary-cities

"These figures include not only those immigrants who are in the U.S. illegally, but all immigrants here who commit and have been convicted of crimes. Other accounting estimates indicate that the total cost for all corrections, medical and support services for adults and juvenile immigrant criminals nationally to be over $1.8 billion dollars."

Now that you have tried the deflect and distract portion of your arguments Again reducing gun violence will reduce our costs and ultimately our debt,


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

“They that can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety."- _Benjamin Franklin, Historical Review of Pennsylvania, 1759_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

"Before a standing army can rule, the people must be disarmed, as they are in almost every country in Europe. The supreme power in America cannot enforce unjust laws by the sword; because the whole body of the people are armed, and constitute a force superior to any band of regular troops."- _Noah Webster, An Examination of the Leading Principles of the Federal Constitution, October 10, 1787_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

"The Constitution shall never be construed to prevent the people of the United States who are peaceable citizens from keeping their own arms."- _Samuel Adams, Massachusetts Ratifying Convention, 1788_


----------



## nononono (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Before a standing army can rule, the people must be disarmed, as they are in almost every country in Europe. The supreme power in America cannot enforce unjust laws by the sword; because the whole body of the people are armed, and constitute a force superior to any band of regular troops."- _Noah Webster, An Examination of the Leading Principles of the Federal Constitution, October 10, 1787_


*Correct !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Strange, I never even thought of the cost of treating the wounds, thanks.


Your thoughts garroted by your premise.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> “They that can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety."- _Benjamin Franklin, Historical Review of Pennsylvania, 1759_


what liberty do guns give us? and what is the Europe quote about? they are disarmed, so somehow a "standing army" rules over them? what are you talking about? you are not dumb, but those cheesy platitudinous quotations add up to nothing.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> “They that can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety."- _Benjamin Franklin, Historical Review of Pennsylvania, 1759_


"... these people are simple in weapons…. With fifty men I could subjugate them all and make them do everything that is required of them."   Christopher Columbus, letter to Queen Isabella, 1492.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Before a standing army can rule, the people must be disarmed, as they are in almost every country in Europe. The supreme power in America cannot enforce unjust laws by the sword; because the whole body of the people are armed, and constitute a force superior to any band of regular troops."- _Noah Webster, An Examination of the Leading Principles of the Federal Constitution, October 10, 1787_


Do you know the difference between a militia and a standing army, as the writers of the Constitution and Bill of Rights understood them?


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> "The Constitution shall never be construed to prevent the people of the United States who are peaceable citizens from keeping their own arms."- _Samuel Adams, Massachusetts Ratifying Convention, 1788_


What arms could Samuel Adams have been keeping?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/crime/329589-the-truth-about-crime-illegal-immigrants-and-sanctuary-cities
> 
> "These figures include not only those immigrants who are in the U.S. illegally, but all immigrants here who commit and have been convicted of crimes. Other accounting estimates indicate that the total cost for all corrections, medical and support services for adults and juvenile immigrant criminals nationally to be over $1.8 billion dollars."
> 
> Now that you have tried the deflect and distract portion of your arguments Again reducing gun violence will reduce our costs and ultimately our debt,


Nice try, you in no way answered the question, how much do illegal alien criminals[that means every illegal in the USA] cost the USA, welfare, medical, incarceration and education.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice try, you in no way answered the question, how much to illegal alien criminals[that means every illegal in the USA] cost the USA, welfare, medical, incarceration and education.


To balance the books, how much do they benefit the USA in productivity and taxes paid?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> what liberty do guns give us? and what is the Europe quote about? they are disarmed, so somehow a "standing army" rules over them? what are you talking about? you are not dumb, but those cheesy platitudinous quotations add up to nothing.


What would the revolution have been without guns?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> To balance the books, how much do they benefit the USA in productivity and taxes paid?


Zero.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> To balance the books, how much do they benefit the USA in productivity and taxes paid?


The criminal illegal aliens?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> what liberty do guns give us? and what is the Europe quote about? they are disarmed, so somehow a "standing army" rules over them? what are you talking about? you are not dumb, but those cheesy platitudinous quotations add up to nothing.


Too naive X10.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> "... these people are simple in weapons…. With fifty men I could subjugate them all and make them do everything that is required of them."   Christopher Columbus, letter to Queen Isabella, 1492.


He's talking about Native American's...Indians if you will. They had clubs, bow & arrows and rocks.
You can't really be this stupid...can you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Do you know the difference between a militia and a standing army, as the writers of the Constitution and Bill of Rights understood them?


Yes . 
You apparently don't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> I enjoy shooting, but weapons of war have to go.  http://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/gun-violence/


What is a weapon of war? Fists, stones, spears, sling shots, bow and arrows, knives, which ones?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Do you know the difference between a militia and a standing army, as the writers of the Constitution and Bill of Rights understood them?


Do you?


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you?


Yes.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Zero.


Ignoramus.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes .
> You apparently don't.


Apparently how?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> What arms could Samuel Adams have been keeping?


He probably had the best firearms of the time. He was part of the Boston Tea Party and was a member of the Massachusetts convention to ratify the Constitution.
He knew that a disarmed population was easily ruled over, controlled and terrorized.

From wikipoo:
The Brown Bess Musket muzzle-loading smooth bore musket was one of the most commonly used weapons in the American Revolution. While this was a British weapon, it was used heavily by the American Colonists. This musket was used to fire a single shot ball, or a cluster style shot which fired multiple projectiles giving the weapon a "shotgun" effect. There were two variations of the Brown Bess: the Short Land Pattern and the Long Land Pattern. The Short Land was shorter, less bulky, less heavy than the Long Land. Most American fighters implemented the Long Land Pattern.

Large numbers of Charleville Model 1763 and 1766 muskets were imported into the United States from France during the American Revolution, due in large part to the influence of Marquis de Lafayette.[6] The Charleville 1766 heavily influenced the design of the Springfield Musket of 1795.

Long rifles were an American design of the 18th century, produced by individual German gunsmiths in Pennsylvania. Based on the Jäger rifle,[3] long rifles, known as "Pennsylvania Rifles", were used by snipers and light infantry throughout the Revolutionary War

*Colonial Firearm Regulation*
An examination of the Colonial statutes reveals that, contrary to Bellesiles‟s claim of distrusted and disarmed freemen, almost all colonies required white adult men to possess firearms and ammunition. Some of these statutes were explicit that militiamen were to keep their guns at home; others imply the requirement, by specifying fines for failing to bring guns to musters or church. Colonies that did not explicitly require firearms ownership passed laws requiring the carrying of guns under circumstances that implied nearly universal ownership. None of the Colonial militia statutes even suggest a requirement for central storage of all guns. None of the Colonial laws in any way limited the possession of firearms by the white non-Catholic population; quite the opposite.
http://www.tulprpc.org/attachments/File/Colonial_Firearms_regulation.pdf


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Apparently how?


I hope you're not holding your breath waiting for a nutter to actually explain something to you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

“No free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms.”
– Thomas Jefferson, Virginia Constitution, Draft 1, 1776

“I prefer dangerous freedom over peaceful slavery.”
– Thomas Jefferson, letter to James Madison, January 30, 1787

“The laws that forbid the carrying of arms are laws of such a nature. They disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes…. Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants; they serve rather to encourage than to prevent homicides, for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed man.”
– Thomas Jefferson, Commonplace Book (quoting 18th century criminologist Cesare Beccaria), 1774-1776


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice try, you in no way answered the question, how much do illegal alien criminals[that means every illegal in the USA] cost the USA, welfare, medical, incarceration and education.


Your original question.  "How much do illegal alien criminals cost the USA?"  Do you not  recall?.  My reply answered that question directly but also included all immigrants.   So by reasonable inference or guess, based on the article somewhere below 1.8B. Ton of money yes, but if we eliminated gun violence 3B costs, the other costs would drop as well.   Ive heard all the 2A arguments so bring em.

The govt has the right and duty for safety and welfare for all of it's citizens to limit and restrict and regulate as necessary all arms that could be overly detrimental to all the citizens.  Thats not the explicit reason for Miller VS US but the effect.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

“Democracy is two wolves and a lamb voting on what to have for lunch. Liberty is a well-armed lamb contesting the vote!”
-Benjamin Franklin

“The people are not to be disarmed of their weapons. They are left in full possession of them.”
-Zachariah Johnson, Virginia Ratifying Convention, June 25, 1788


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is a weapon of war? Fists, stones, spears, sling shots, bow and arrows, knives, which ones?


Modern definition or weapons of war in terms of armaments are weapons designed for the purpose of securing military contracts and all variants within that scope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> Modern definition or weapons of war in terms of armaments are weapons designed for the purpose of securing military contracts and all variants within that scope.


So a colt 45ACP 1911?  AR15 in .556?  Remington 700 rifle in 300 win mag?


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> “Democracy is two wolves and a lamb voting on what to have for lunch. Liberty is a well-armed lamb contesting the vote!”
> -Benjamin Franklin
> 
> “The people are not to be disarmed of their weapons. They are left in full possession of them.”
> -Zachariah Johnson, Virginia Ratifying Convention, June 25, 1788


 I get it that you are a pseudo constitutionalist, hey good for you.    

"That decision, in the case of _District of Columbia v. Heller_, is – so far – the most important decision the court has ever issued on the scope of the “right to keep and bear arms.”  But in that very ruling, the Court said explicitly: “Like most rights, the right secured by the Second Amendment is not unlimited.”  It went on to say just as clearly that it was not barring the government from imposing “reasonable regulation” on that right." - from 
*Constitution Daily*

*Good review here - http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/jurisprudence/2015/12/second_amendment_allows_for_gun_control.html*


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So a colt 45ACP 1911?  AR15 in .556?  Remington 700 rifle in 300 win mag?


Let me be more specific Weapons of War specifically long barrel Assault Style Weapons of which - AR10 in .308, AR15 in .556/ and all the various other round variations and variants of gas piston or Direct piston should  be considered for stricter regulation.  Don't get me wrong, I like shooting, but I don't like it that much that 20 babies, 49  young adults and now 58 parents kids and adults can get mowed down and think we can do nothing. We know the guns that do this.


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

If padduck had any variation of handguns, bolt action, lever action and shot guns, he could not of pulled off this massacre.  The tools he used were specifically designed to do the damage they did from the range and distance he shot from.  They are human killers, designed to do strictly that.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He probably had the best firearms of the time. He was part of the Boston Tea Party and was a member of the Massachusetts convention to ratify the Constitution.
> He knew that a disarmed population was easily ruled over, controlled and terrorized.
> 
> From wikipoo:
> ...


How many victims would have been killed in Las Vegas with those weapons?


----------



## xav10 (Oct 9, 2017)

Preach, Buddhabman!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> If padduck had any variation of handguns, bolt action, lever action and shot guns, he could not of pulled off this massacre.  The tools he used were specifically designed to do the damage they did from the range and distance he shot from.  They are human killers, designed to do strictly that.


Wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> Let me be more specific Weapons of War specifically long barrel Assault Style Weapons of which - AR10 in .308, AR15 in .556/ and all the various other round variations and variants of gas piston or Direct piston should  be considered for stricter regulation.  Don't get me wrong, I like shooting, but I don't like it that much that 20 babies, 49  young adults and now 58 parents kids and adults can get mowed down and think we can do nothing. We know the guns that do this.


How do you feel about the death penalty and abortion?


----------



## xav10 (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too naive X10.


Maybe; but you'd have to explain to me Lion's 250-year-old quotes and how they make any sense in today's context. Excuse me while I go clean my musket...


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> I get it that you are a pseudo constitutionalist, hey good for you.
> 
> "That decision, in the case of _District of Columbia v. Heller_, is – so far – the most important decision the court has ever issued on the scope of the “right to keep and bear arms.”  But in that very ruling, the Court said explicitly: “Like most rights, the right secured by the Second Amendment is not unlimited.”  It went on to say just as clearly that it was not barring the government from imposing “reasonable regulation” on that right." - from
> *Constitution Daily*
> ...


And at every preceding instance in American historywhere the 2nd Amendment was part of an argument before the Supreme Court attempting to overturn a law, it was disallowed.


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> How many victims would have been killed in Las Vegas with those weapons?


 ZIP, NADA, ZILCH, ZERO, Nobody,  no one, none.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> I get it that you are a pseudo constitutionalist, hey good for you.
> 
> "That decision, in the case of _District of Columbia v. Heller_, is – so far – the most important decision the court has ever issued on the scope of the “right to keep and bear arms.”  But in that very ruling, the Court said explicitly: “Like most rights, the right secured by the Second Amendment is not unlimited.”  It went on to say just as clearly that it was not barring the government from imposing “reasonable regulation” on that right." - from
> *Constitution Daily*
> ...


Coming from a 'pseudo' intellectual, it ain't that good...
We've had several discussions on Heller and the most important finding was the right of individuals to own firearms.
I don't know where you think I stand regarding gun control, but you're probably wrong.


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

I doubt the Founding Fathers meant for the US Constitution to be a document unable to evolve with Society and Technology.


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you feel about the death penalty and abortion?


What does that have to do with a discussion on guns?  Let me guess, you want more reasons to start calling him names... Not that you need a reason.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you feel about the death penalty and abortion?


Trying to recover the topic, neither should be administered with firearms.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wrong.


Ignoramus.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> ZIP, NADA, ZILCH, ZERO, Nobody,  no one, none.


He might have gotten 2 or 3.  He was firing into a big target.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> How many victims would have been killed in Las Vegas with those weapons?


How many people would have died using medical technology from the 1770's?

WTF....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> I doubt the Founding Fathers meant for the US Constitution to be a document unable to evolve with Society and Technology.


You'd be wrong


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> How many people would have died using medical technology from the 1770's?
> 
> WTF....


For an appropriate response, I'm in a tossup between "non sequitur" and "ignoramus".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

District of Columbia v. Heller, case in which the U.S. Supreme Court on June 26, 2008, held (5–4) that the Second Amendment guarantees an individual right to possess firearms independent of service in a state militia and to use firearms for traditionally lawful purposes, including self-defense within the home. It was the first Supreme Court case to explore the meaning of the Second Amendment since _United States_ v. _Miller_ (1939).

In a 5–4 ruling issued on June 26, the Supreme Court affirmed the appellate court’s ruling. In so doing, it endorsed the so-called “individual-right” theory of the Second Amendment’s meaning and rejected a rival interpretation, the “collective-right” theory, according to which the amendment protects a collective right of states to maintain militias or an individual right to keep and bear arms in connection with service in a militia. Writing for the majority, Antonin Scalia argued that the operative clause of the amendment, “the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed,” codifies an individual right derived from English common law and codified in the English Bill of Rights (1689). The majority held that the Second Amendment’s preamble, “A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State,” is consistent with this interpretation when understood in light of the framers’ belief that the most effective way to destroy a citizens’ militia was to disarm the citizens. The majority also found that _United States_ v. _Miller_ supported an individual-right rather than a collective-right view, contrary to the dominant 20th-century interpretation of that decision. (In _Miller_, the Supreme Court unanimously held that a federal law requiring the registration of sawed-off shotguns did not violate the Second Amendment because such weapons did not have a “reasonable relationship to the preservation or efficiency of a well regulated militia.”) Finally, the court held that, because the framers understood the right of self-defense to be “the _central component_” of the right to keep and bear arms, the Second Amendment implicitly protects the right “to use arms in defense of hearth and home.”
https://www.britannica.com/event/District-of-Columbia-v-Heller


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> For an appropriate response, I'm in a tossup between "non sequitur" and "ignoramus".


It made as much sense as your asinine question....ya jackass.


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You'd be wrong


You be an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Maybe; but you'd have to explain to me Lion's 250-year-old quotes and how they make any sense in today's context. Excuse me while I go clean my musket...


I always knew you were queer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> I doubt the Founding Fathers meant for the US Constitution to be a document unable to evolve with Society and Technology.


I should have said you'd be right....my bad.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> You be an idiot.


Perhaps... 
....but I've taken shits smarter than you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> What does that have to do with a discussion on guns?  Let me guess, you want more reasons to start calling him names... Not that you need a reason.


I don't call anyone names that didn't have it coming, dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> What does that have to do with a discussion on guns?  Let me guess, you want more reasons to start calling him names... Not that you need a reason.


Lets let him answer it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> _"“As a country,” Goldberg said, “we lost our teachable moment.” She started talking about the 2012 murder of 20 schoolchildren and six adults at Sandy Hook Elementary School. Goldberg said that if people had been shown the autopsy photos of the kids, the gun debate would have been transformed. “The fact that not a single one of those kids was able to be transported to a hospital, tells me that they were not just dead, but really really really really dead. Ten-year-old kids, riddled with bullets, dead as doornails.” Her voice rose. She said people have to confront the physical reality of gun violence without the polite filters. “The country won’t be ready for it, but that’s what needs to happen. That’s the only chance at all for this to ever be reversed.”"_


Teachers packing heat would have changed things.


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't call anyone names that didn't have it coming, dick.


"Having it coming" is having a different opinion from yours, Gay Joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> If padduck had any variation of handguns, bolt action, lever action and shot guns, he could not of pulled off this massacre.  The tools he used were specifically designed to do the damage they did from the range and distance he shot from.  They are human killers, designed to do strictly that.


The Second Amendment Ain't About Hunting.


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Teachers packing heat would have changed things.


Sure, could have killed more kids.


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> He might have gotten 2 or 3.  He was firing into a big target.


 those old lead balls didn't  travel that far that fast.  You  would have to be one unlucky  SOG :0


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps...
> ....but I've taken shits smarter than you.


Do your shits talk internet tough too?


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It made as much sense as your asinine question....ya jackass.


My question was on topic.  Your non-response demonstrated your ignorance.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't call anyone names that didn't have it coming, dick.


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Liar.


You ok commie?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> Your original question.  "How much do illegal alien criminals cost the USA?"  Do you not  recall?.  My reply answered that question directly but also included all immigrants.   *So by reasonable inference or guess, based on the article somewhere below 1.8B. Ton of money yes, but if we eliminated gun violence 3B costs, the other costs would drop as well. *  Ive heard all the 2A arguments so bring em.
> 
> The govt has the right and duty for safety and welfare for all of it's citizens to limit and restrict and regulate as necessary all arms that could be overly detrimental to all the citizens.  Thats not the explicit reason for Miller VS US but the effect.


From your link:

_The extreme costs of keeping illegal immigrant criminals in this country

According to research and statistics by the U.S. Departments of Justice and Homeland Security, U.S. taxpayers are footing an *annual bill of nearly $19 million a day to house and care for an estimated 300,000 to 450,000 convicted criminal immigrants who are eligible for deportation and are currently residing in local jails and state and federal prisons across the country. *

These figures include not only those immigrants who are in the U.S. illegally, but all immigrants here who commit and have been convicted of crimes. Other accounting estimates indicate that the total cost for all corrections, medical and support services for adults and juvenile immigrant criminals nationally to be over $1.8 billion dollars.

So the next time you hear some Open Borders politician or pro illegal immigrant surrogates advocate on their behalf, ask yourself why we as American citizens need to bear the increasing costs of violence, victimization and burdensome taxes in subsidizing illegal immigrant criminals who shouldn’t be in our country in the first place.
_
And why would you make a* "reasonable inference or guess, based on the article somewhere below 1.8B??? Ton of money yes, but if we eliminated gun violence 3B costs, the other costs would drop as well???*

You have no way of knowing that.


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Second Amendment Ain't About Hunting.


 Hunting and subsistence was the primary use of guns. Now's its not


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> Modern definition or weapons of war in terms of armaments are weapons designed for the purpose of securing military contracts and all variants within that scope.


What babble.


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> From your link:
> 
> _The extreme costs of keeping illegal immigrant criminals in this country_
> 
> You have no way of knowing that.


Not an analyst Bruddah, just a soccer pop.  - _Other accounting estimates indicate that the total cost for all corrections, medical and support services for adults and juvenile immigrant criminals nationally to be over $1.8 billion dollars. Based it on that. but technically my bad I don't know exactly. WTF relevance does it have here.    _


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> those old lead balls didn't  travel that far that fast.  You  would have to be one unlucky  SOG :0


There is a difference between "effective range" and "maximum range".


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What babble.


Irony Alert


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What babble.


Maybe you are just slow.


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> There is a difference between "effective range" and "maximum range".


https://www.ar15.com/forums/general/How_far_can_a_flintlock_shoot_in_reality_/5-823456/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> Hunting and subsistence was the primary use of guns. Now's its not





Buddhabman said:


> I get it that you are a pseudo constitutionalist, hey good for you.
> 
> "That decision, in the case of _District of Columbia v. Heller_, is – so far – the most important decision the court has ever issued on the scope of the “right to keep and bear arms.”  But in that very ruling, the Court said explicitly: “Like most rights, the right secured by the Second Amendment is not unlimited.”  It went on to say just as clearly that it was not barring the government from imposing “reasonable regulation” on that right." - from
> *Constitution Daily*
> ...


Gun-control advocates often argue that gun-control laws must be more restrictive than the original meaning of the Second Amendment would allow, because modern firearms are so different from the firearms of the late 18th century. This argument is based on ignorance of the history of firearms. It is true that in 1791 the most common firearms were handguns or long guns that had to be reloaded after every shot. But it is not true that repeating arms, which can fire multiple times without reloading, were unimagined in 1791. To the contrary, repeating arms long predate the 1606 founding of the first English colony in America. As of 1791, repeating arms were available but expensive.

This article explains why the price of repeating arms declined so steeply. Then it describes some of the repeating arms that were already in use when the Second Amendment was ratified, including the 22-shot rifle that was later carried on the Lewis and Clark expedition.

https://fee.org/articles/firearms-technology-and-the-original-meaning-of-the-second-amendment/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> Not an analyst Bruddah, just a soccer pop.  - _Other accounting estimates indicate that the total cost for all corrections, medical and support services for adults and juvenile immigrant criminals nationally to be over $1.8 billion dollars. Based it on that. but technically my bad I don't know exactly. WTF relevance does it have here.    _


Just the facts ma'am. If you are going to spout wrong numbers then you will be called out on it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> Maybe you are just slow.


Maybe you can't keep up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> To balance the books, how much do they benefit the USA in productivity and taxes paid?


About this much, dick.
*Texas woman blasts 2-year term for illegal immigrant who killed ...*
www.foxnews.com/.../texas-woman-blasts-2-year-term-for-illegal-immigrant-who-killed...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> Let me be more specific Weapons of War specifically long barrel Assault Style Weapons of which - AR10 in .308, AR15 in .556/ and all the various other round variations and variants of gas piston or Direct piston should  be considered for stricter regulation.  Don't get me wrong, I like shooting, but I don't like it that much that 20 babies, 49  young adults and now 58 parents kids and adults can get mowed down and think we can do nothing. We know the guns that do this.


*High-Capacity Printing Presses*

No one would dispute that modern arms are much improved from 1791 in terms of reliability, accuracy, range and affordability. But the gap from the 22-shot Girandoni (powerful enough to take an elk) to a modern firearm is pretty small compared with the changes in technology of “the press.” Compared to the one-sheet-at-a-time printing presses of 1791, the steam and rotary presses invented in the 19th century made printing vastly faster — a speed improvement that dwarfs the speed improvement in firearms in the last 500 years. When the First Amendment was written, a skilled printer could produce 250 sheets in two hours. *Today, a modern newspaper printing press can produce 70,000 copies of a newspaper (consisting of dozens of sheets) in an hour. Now, with digital publishing, a newspaper article can be read globally within minutes after it is written.*

*This means that irresponsible media can cause far more harm today than they could in 1791. For example, in 2005, Newsweek magazine published a false story claiming that American personnel at Guantanamo Bay had desecrated Korans belonging to prisoners there. Eventually, Newsweek retracted the story. But the phony story had already spread worldwide, setting off riots in six countries, in which over 30 people were killed. Had Newsweek been using 18th-century printing presses, the false story would have mostly been read by several thousand people in the New York City area, where Newsweek is based. It would been months — if ever — before the Newsweek issue with the false story was read by anyone in Pakistan or Afghanistan.*

*We do not limit any constitutional right to the technology that existed in 1791. In District of Columbia v. Heller, the court observed:

Some have made the argument, bordering on the frivolous, that only those arms in existence in the 18th century are protected by the Second Amendment. We do not interpret constitutional rights that way. Just as the First Amendment protects modern forms of communications, e.g., Reno v. American Civil Liberties Union, 521 U. S. 844, 849 (1997), and the Fourth Amendment applies to modern forms of search, e.g., Kyllo v. United States, 533 U. S. 27, 35-36 (2001), the Second Amendment extends, prima facie, to all instruments that constitute bearable arms, even those that were not in existence at the time of the founding.

This is an accurate statement of constitutional law, but it understates how truly frivolous the argument against modern firearms is. The people who ratified the Bill of Rights certainly did not anticipate the invention centuries later of the Internet or of thermal imaging sensors. The American people of 1791 did not have to anticipate the invention of repeating arms, because such arms had been in existence for centuries.*


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just the facts ma'am. If you are going to spout wrong numbers then you will be called out on it.


I said it was a guess, and the inference stands, cause you don't know any different or better anyway.  Your buddy pushed out the distraction question I just tried to keep the convo going and answer a question from a man in need.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Maybe; but you'd have to explain to me Lion's 250-year-old quotes and how they make any sense in today's context. Excuse me while I go clean my musket...


*
High-Capacity Printing Presses*

No one would dispute that modern arms are much improved from 1791 in terms of reliability, accuracy, range and affordability. But the gap from the 22-shot Girandoni (powerful enough to take an elk) to a modern firearm is pretty small compared with the changes in technology of “the press.” Compared to the one-sheet-at-a-time printing presses of 1791, the steam and rotary presses invented in the 19th century made printing vastly faster — a speed improvement that dwarfs the speed improvement in firearms in the last 500 years. When the First Amendment was written, a skilled printer could produce 250 sheets in two hours. Today, a modern newspaper printing press can produce 70,000 copies of a newspaper (consisting of dozens of sheets) in an hour. Now, with digital publishing, a newspaper article can be read globally within minutes after it is written.

This means that irresponsible media can cause far more harm today than they could in 1791. For example, in 2005, Newsweek magazine published a false story claiming that American personnel at Guantanamo Bay had desecrated Korans belonging to prisoners there. Eventually, Newsweek retracted the story. But the phony story had already spread worldwide, setting off riots in six countries, in which over 30 people were killed. Had Newsweek been using 18th-century printing presses, the false story would have mostly been read by several thousand people in the New York City area, where Newsweek is based. It would been months — if ever — before the Newsweek issue with the false story was read by anyone in Pakistan or Afghanistan.

We do not limit any constitutional right to the technology that existed in 1791. In _District of Columbia v. Heller_, the court observed:

Some have made the argument, bordering on the frivolous, that only those arms in existence in the 18th century are protected by the Second Amendment. We do not interpret constitutional rights that way. Just as the First Amendment protects modern forms of communications, e.g., _Reno v. American Civil Liberties Union_, 521 U. S. 844, 849 (1997), and the Fourth Amendment applies to modern forms of search, e.g., _Kyllo v. United States_, 533 U. S. 27, 35-36 (2001), the Second Amendment extends, prima facie, to all instruments that constitute bearable arms, even those that were not in existence at the time of the founding.

This is an accurate statement of constitutional law, but it understates how truly frivolous the argument against modern firearms is. The people who ratified the Bill of Rights certainly did _not _anticipate the invention centuries later of the Internet or of thermal imaging sensors. The American people of 1791 did not have to anticipate the invention of repeating arms, because such arms had been in existence for centuries.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> Maybe you are just slow.


Most people are slow to comprehend babble.


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *High-Capacity Printing Presses*
> 
> No one would dispute that modern arms are much improved from 1791 in terms of reliability, accuracy, range and affordability. But the gap from the 22-shot Girandoni (powerful enough to take an elk) to a modern firearm is pretty small compared with the changes in technology of “the press.” Compared to the one-sheet-at-a-time printing presses of 1791, the steam and rotary presses invented in the 19th century made printing vastly faster — a speed improvement that dwarfs the speed improvement in firearms in the last 500 years. When the First Amendment was written, a skilled printer could produce 250 sheets in two hours. *Today, a modern newspaper printing press can produce 70,000 copies of a newspaper (consisting of dozens of sheets) in an hour. Now, with digital publishing, a newspaper article can be read globally within minutes after it is written.*
> 
> ...


Bruddah, the law is the law, smarter dudes than the cat who wrote that mal derived analogy disagree with what he states


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Most people are slow to comprehend babble.


 You are slower than most. making you special Especially Slow. Be proud Bruddah and own who you are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 9, 2017)

If the people really want to get rid of guns, then try and repeal the second amendment.
Until then, stfu.

Guns are tools, like hammers or hatchets.
The Vikings used those tools but nobody ever blamed the tools.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> Not an analyst Bruddah, just a soccer pop.  - _Other accounting estimates indicate that the total cost for all corrections, medical and support services for adults and juvenile immigrant criminals nationally to be over $1.8 billion dollars. Based it on that. but technically my bad I don't know exactly. WTF relevance does it have here._


You made a statement that reducing gun violence would "*reduce cost and ultimately our debt".  *Relevant to your argument, yes?




Buddhabman said:


> http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/crime/329589-the-truth-about-crime-illegal-immigrants-and-sanctuary-cities
> 
> "These figures include not only those immigrants who are in the U.S. illegally, but all immigrants here who commit and have been convicted of crimes. Other accounting estimates indicate that the total cost for all corrections, medical and support services for adults and juvenile immigrant criminals nationally to be over $1.8 billion dollars."
> 
> Now that you have tried the deflect and distract portion of your arguments *Again reducing gun violence will reduce our costs and ultimately our debt,*


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Vikings used those tools but nobody ever blamed the tools.


Did one Viking kill 58 people from 400 yards away?


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If the people really want to get rid of guns, then try and repeal the second amendment.
> Until then, stfu.
> 
> Guns are tools, like hammers or hatchets.
> The Vikings used those tools but nobody ever blamed the tools.


There is no need to repeal the 2nd, nor to take away everyone's guns.  Just enforce it as written, not as the NRA has propagandized it recently.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> You are slower than most. making you special Especially Slow. Be proud Bruddah and own who you are.


I'll own it.  Slow usually allows me to read (slow breathing down) what you post and thus find (take aim) that you people are usually providing me with unlimited ammo with both max and effective range to target.  Thanks for honoring my slowness.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> About this much, dick.
> *Texas woman blasts 2-year term for illegal immigrant who killed ...*
> www.foxnews.com/.../texas-woman-blasts-2-year-term-for-illegal-immigrant-who-killed...


Unless you are ready to balance that with all the citizens who have killed innocents, you are posting an empty argument.


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'll own it.  Slow usually allows me to read (slow breathing down) what you post and thus find (take aim) that you people are usually providing me with unlimited ammo with both max and effective range to target.  Thanks for honoring my slowness.


Literally never happened except in your own mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Unless you are ready to balance that with all the citizens who have killed innocents, you are posting an empty argument.


Citizens are Citizens. No need to import killers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If the people really want to get rid of guns, then try and repeal the second amendment.
> Until then, stfu.
> 
> Guns are tools, like hammers or hatchets.
> The Vikings used those tools but nobody ever blamed the tools.


You do realize how stupid that premise of yours is there? . . . or are you, once again, offering up an easy target? Think about it Sherlock.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> Bruddah, the law is the law, smarter dudes than the cat who wrote that mal derived analogy disagree with what he states


What smarter dudes?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Literally never happened except in your own mind.


And in your understanding of what you said snopes said but didnʻt about FEE.  Literally always happens.  I enjoyed Buddahʻs article.


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And in your understanding of what you said snopes said but didnʻt about FEE.


Lol, you can't be saying that with a straight face, it's impossible.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, you can't be saying that with a straight face, it's impossible.


Too easy.


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

https://twitter.com/nytopinion/status/916466622524567552


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/accidental-gun-deaths-shooting-children-undercounted-cdc-ap-usa-today/

*A lot more kids killed in gun accidents than gov't says, study finds*


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 9, 2017)

To follow on to Wez  - https://twitter.com/teamtrace/status/917523218067488768


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/accidental-gun-deaths-shooting-children-undercounted-cdc-ap-usa-today/
> 
> *A lot more kids killed in gun accidents than gov't says, study finds*


Did you snopes it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> To follow on to Wez


Worst idea ever.


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you snopes it?


Do I need to??


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did one Viking kill 58 people from 400 yards away?


No, they did it up close and personal.
You miss the forest for the trees.
Its not the hatchet, its the hatcheteer.

Nobody ever tried to ban their weapons, they just turned the good book on them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Do I need to??


You do everything else.


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, they did it up close and personal.
> You miss the forest for the trees.
> Its not the hatchet, its the hatcheteer.
> 
> Nobody ever tried to ban their weapons, they just turned the good book on them.


I'm not missing anything turd herder, if a viking wants to run into a crowd and start hacking people up then we can talk about how to deal with that, but Vikings weren't Mass killing from 400 yards away.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not missing anything turd herder, if a viking wants to run into a crowd and start hacking people up then we can talk about how to deal with that, but Vikings weren't Mass killing from 400 yards away.


Idiots react like idiots.
There are no more vikings, and it has nothing to do with banning their weapons.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/accidental-gun-deaths-shooting-children-undercounted-cdc-ap-usa-today/
> 
> *A lot more kids killed in gun accidents than gov't says, study finds*


What else did you find?

Bryson shot himself last January with a .22-caliber Derringer his grandmother kept under the bed. *It was an accident, but one that could be blamed on many factors, from his grandmother’s negligence* to the failure of government and industry to find ways to prevent his death and so many others.

You want government to be in charge of  your kids safety in the home?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 9, 2017)

The culture is sick.
We need to bring it back to civility.

We also need to deal very harshly with anyone who wants to poison it.


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There are no more vikings


Your analogy, not mine.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The culture is sick.
> We need to bring it back to civility.
> 
> We also need to deal very harshly with anyone who wants to poison it.


Bozo thinks the government and industry should be responsible for what happens in your home regarding gun safety.


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The culture is sick.
> We need to bring it back to civility.
> 
> We also need to deal very harshly with anyone who wants to poison it.


Is this another one of your jokes?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bozo thinks the government and industry should be responsible for what happens in your home regarding gun safety.


I dont need them in my home.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont need them in my home.


That's because you don't need them making decisions for you like the lemmings around here do.


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's because you don't need them making decisions for you like the lemmings around here do.


Tell the dead kids parents, not me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's because you don't need them making decisions for you like the lemmings around here do.


Exactly.
Let the lemmings run the lemming herds, and leave me out of it.


----------



## nononono (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Your analogy, not mine.





Wez said:


> Tell the dead kids parents, not me.


*Is that your analogy ?*

*Why do you have dead kids in your house ?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tell the dead kids parents, not me.


You think they'll have to be told once their kid is dead?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> Hunting and subsistence was the primary use of guns. Now's its not


You forgot protection...it was the #1 reason for firearms.
How much hunting and sustenance does a dead man need?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

Regarding hunting in the USA:
There were *13.7 million hunters* in the United States over age *16* -- 12.7 million of whom used rifles, shotguns or handguns for hunting, according to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.

*Hunting Facts*


As of 2012, hunters and target shooters have paid more than $7.2 billion in excise taxes through the Federal Aid in Wildlife Restoration Act since its passage in 1937.

Sportsmen and women contribute nearly $8 million a day to support wildlife and wildlife agencies.

An average hunter spends $2,484 every year on the sport.

Teenage girls are the fastest growing market in sport shooting.

According to research, 72 percent more women are hunting with firearms today than just five years ago. And 50 percent more women are now target shooting.

Americans hunt a combined 282 million days per year. Thats an average of 21 days per hunter.

More than 38 million Americans hunt and fish.

Hunters and anglers support more than 680,000 US jobs.

Through license sales and excise taxes on equipment, hunters and anglers pay for most fish and wildlife conservation programs.

More Americans hunt and shoot than play baseball.

Firearms are involved in less than 1% of all accidental fatalities. More Americans are killed in accidents involving vending machines than guns.

Hunting gear sales are growing faster than all other sporting goods categories, with 38.3 billion spent in 2011.

Americans annually buy more than 1 billion shotshells.

Non-resident hunting license, tag, stamp and permit sales have risen 41.2 percent since 1993.

Top selling sporting goods: 1.) exercise equipment, 2.) golf gear, 3.) hunting gear.

Hunting overall brought in more revenue ($38.3 billion) than Google ($37.9 billion) or Goldman Sachs Group ($36.8 billion).

Sources: US Fish and Wildlife Service (USFWS); 2001 National Survey of Fishing, Hunting, and Wildlife-Associated Recreation; Southwick Associates. Hunting in America: An Economic Force for Conservation. Produced for the National Shooting Sports Foundation in partnership with the Association of Fish and Wildlife Agencies. 2012



Thoughts on Hunters, this is an interesting slant on things.  The world’s largest army; America’s hunters!  I had never thought about this, but a blogger added up the deer license sales in just a handful of states and arrived at a striking conclusion:

There were over 600,000 hunters this season in the state of Wisconsin.  Allow me to restate that number: 600,000.  Over the last several months, Wisconsin’s hunters became the eighth largest army in the world:  more men in arms than in Iran.  More than France and Germany combined.  These men and women deployed to the woods of a single American state, Wisconsin, to hunt with firearms, and no one was killed.

That number pales in comparison to the 750,000 who hunted the woods of Pennsylvania and Michigan’s 700,000 hunters, all of whom have now returned home safely.  Toss in a quarter million hunters in West Virginia and it literally establishes the fact that the hunters of those four states alone would comprise the largest army in the world.  And then add in the total number of hunters in the other 46 states.  It’s millions more.

The point?  America will forever be safe from foreign invasion with that kind of home-grown firepower.  Hunting, it’s not just a way to fill the freezer; it’s a matter of national security.  That’s why all enemies, foreign and domestic, want to see us disarmed.  Food for thought, when next we consider gun control.
http://nation.foxnews.com/2013/11/04/american-hunters-–-world’s-largest-army


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tell the dead kids parents, not me.


The aborted ones? The Chicago gang murderees? The kids raped and murdered by illegal criminal aliens?
What kids are you talking about. Dick.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

*These Sarah Brady types must be educated to understand that because we have an armed citizenry, a dictatorship has not happened in America. These anti-gun fools are more dangerous to liberty than street criminals or foreign spies. - Theodore Haas, Dachau Survivor 

We must reject the idea that every time a law’s broken, society is guilty rather than the lawbreaker. It is time to restore the American precept that each individual is accountable for his actions. – Ronald Reagan*


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What kids are you talking about.


The ones I posted a story about, cunt.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *These Sarah Brady types must be educated to understand that because we have an armed citizenry, a dictatorship has not happened in America. These anti-gun fools are more dangerous to liberty than street criminals or foreign spies. - Theodore Haas, Dachau Survivor
> 
> We must reject the idea that every time a law’s broken, society is guilty rather than the lawbreaker. It is time to restore the American precept that each individual is accountable for his actions. – Ronald Reagan*


You can't be this stupid. We are saved, now, from a would-be dictatorship by our military. Whichever side they are on wins. It has zero to do with an armed citizenry. What century do you think this is?


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You can't be this stupid.


We ask that question in here way too much...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> The ones I posted a story about, cunt.


Selective outrage? Dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You can't be this stupid. We are saved, now, from a would-be dictatorship by our military. Whichever side they are on wins. It has zero to do with an armed citizenry. What century do you think this is?


Is there an expiration date on the Constitution? Dick II.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tell the dead kids parents, not me.


So says an irresponsible gun owner, hypocrite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> We ask that question in here way too much...


....and you answer it every fucking time, Dick.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So says an irresponsible gun owner, hypocrite.


 Why do you like to post lies all day long?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why do you like to post lies all day long?


Anyone who owns a gun and can't take it apart and put it back together and shoot it without shooting someone else or himself or sell it to someone with the balls and know how to shoot it, is irresponsible.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone who owns a gun and can't take it apart and put it back together and shoot it without shooting someone else or himself or sell it to someone with the balls and know how to shoot it, is irresponsible.


Lol, wtf??  Damn your desperation is showing...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You can't be this stupid. We are saved, now, from a would-be dictatorship by our military. Whichever side they are on wins. It has zero to do with an armed citizenry. What century do you think this is?


*We must reject the idea that every time a law’s broken, society is guilty rather than the lawbreaker. It is time to restore the American precept that each individual is accountable for his actions. – Ronald Reagan*
You take umbrage to what is quoted above?
You apparently are this stupid.
See Venezuela.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> The ones I posted a story about, cunt.


_"Lol, wtf?? Damn your desperation is showing"..._


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1728741360490680


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1728741360490680


Classic example of a poorly written and passed law.
The chief started the off saying there's a place for concealed carry, a law abiding citizen who passes a background check & is responsible, why shouldn't they get a concealed carry permit....
The chief is absolutely correct. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> We ask that question in here way too much...


because  youʻre too stupid.


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> The ones I posted a story about, cunt.


*That word your using at the end of your sentence WILL slip out of*
*your mouth at a very inopportune time and you will regret it after the *
*woman or women slap livin the shit out of you.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is there an expiration date on the Constitution? Dick II.


*Man o man have you grabbed the Liberals/Democrats by the short hairs, that is exactly what *
*they are trying to do to that body of work. Look what is happening daily in the United States*
*and you will see that their game plan is to destroy the Constitution while dividing the Country.*
*Democrats/Liberals/Politicians are scum.*


----------



## xav10 (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *We must reject the idea that every time a law’s broken, society is guilty rather than the lawbreaker. It is time to restore the American precept that each individual is accountable for his actions. – Ronald Reagan*
> You take umbrage to what is quoted above?
> You apparently are this stupid.
> See Venezuela.


I'm saying only that the military will defeat the armed citizenry. When Trump was elected, i said to my wife "this guy is so disrespectful of congress and the judiciary, that it may come down to which side the military takes." the "armed citizenry" would be worthless against our military. Fortunately, the military has spoken on a few occasions through its leaders; making clear that it is on America's side and not Trump's.


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm saying only that the military will defeat the armed citizenry. When Trump was elected, i said to my wife "this guy is so disrespectful of congress and the judiciary, that it may come down to which side the military takes." the "armed citizenry" would be worthless against our military. Fortunately, the military has spoken on a few occasions through its leaders; making clear that it is on America's side and not Trump's.



*Trump and the Military are on the American side.......*

*You've chosen the WRONG side...*

*Good Luck with that !*


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Classic example of a poorly written and passed law.
> The chief started the off saying there's a place for concealed carry, a law abiding citizen who passes a background check & is responsible, why shouldn't they get a concealed carry permit....
> The chief is absolutely correct. Thank you for sharing.


The law was passed just the way the NRA wrote it.


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> The law was passed just the way the NRA wrote it.


*As usual....Dumb retort.*


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 10, 2017)

http://reverepress.com/news/texas-tech-lockdown-campus-officer-killed-shooter-in-custody/    Concealed carry and guns on campus. Recipe for fun/disaster.


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> http://reverepress.com/news/texas-tech-lockdown-campus-officer-killed-shooter-in-custody/    Concealed carry and guns on campus. Recipe for fun/disaster.


*Why didn't the Police search him ?*

*He was escorted back to the Police Station WITHOUT handcuffs*
*and was NOT searched !*

*Your goading remark falls flat on it's face.*

*The Officer Failed and now you are blaming Concealed Carry.*
*That's the most retarded comment in quite a while about guns.*


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 10, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Why didn't the Police search him ?*
> 
> *He was escorted back to the Police Station WITHOUT handcuffs*
> *and was NOT searched !*
> ...


It appears this is a police procedure mistake. But likely because police campus officers don't expect effin kids to be packing on a college campus. Why the fuck would they or should they.  They don't even expect of kids at USC in the middle of the hood. Of course they do take the neighborhood kids more seriously.  Guns + College Campus = Ludicrous


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm saying only that the military will defeat the armed citizenry. When Trump was elected, i said to my wife "this guy is so disrespectful of congress and the judiciary, that it may come down to which side the military takes." the "armed citizenry" would be worthless against our military. Fortunately, the military has spoken on a few occasions through its leaders; making clear that it is on America's side and not Trump's.


That's what the King of England said.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's what the King of England said.


The King of England had to send his troops in sailing ships that could take a month or more and were being picked off by the French.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> It appears this is a police procedure mistake. But likely because police campus officers don't expect effin kids to be packing on a college campus. Why the fuck would they or should they.  They don't even expect of kids at USC in the middle of the hood. Of course they do take the neighborhood kids more seriously.  Guns + College Campus = Ludicrous


What could go wrong with drunk frat boys all gunned up on campus...


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> What could go wrong with drunk frat boys all gunned up on campus...


After losing a football game and finding out their girlfriend is banging another dude?


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> It appears this is a police procedure mistake. But likely because police campus officers don't expect effin kids to be packing on a college campus. Why the fuck would they or should they.  They don't even expect of kids at USC in the middle of the hood. Of course they do take the neighborhood kids more seriously.  Guns + College Campus = Ludicrous



*Listen....Everyone quiet now !*

*Hear that ?*

*It's a Poster tapping away an excuse for his retarded commentary.*

*Oh.....and it's procedure for police to inspect/search someone they've *
*detained/taken into custody AND TRANSPORTED TO THE STATION.*

*Go ahead......there's lot's of room on the Internet for Liberal excuses.*
*The Queen of them ( HRC ) is conjuring up a few more to divert attention today.*


*Bubba - Logic = Nonsensical *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> The King of England had to send his troops in sailing ships that could take a month or more and were being picked off by the French.


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> After losing a football game and finding out their girlfriend is banging another dude?


Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> After losing a football game and finding out their girlfriend is banging another dude?


*Projecting ?*


----------



## Buddhabman (Oct 10, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Projecting ?*


Nope, but seen it happen.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> The King of England had to send his troops in sailing ships that could take a month or more and were being picked off by the French.


Really? 
See Charles, Lord Cornwallis


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really?
> See Charles, Lord Cornwallis


He is one of those people who came over on a sailing ship.  Years later, he surrendered at Yorktown because the French were sinking or driving away the ships carrying his supplies and reinforcements.  Is that the point you wanted to make?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really?
> See Charles, Lord Cornwallis


See also:
The Battle's of Concord & Fort Ticonderoga & Bunker Hill & Saratoga & .......


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> He is one of those people who came over on a sailing ship.  Years later, he surrendered at Yorktown because the French were sinking or driving away the ships carrying his supplies and reinforcements.  Is that the point you wanted to make?


Yes, but he wasn't "picked off by the French" was he?
The French didn't allow British ships to arrive when needed for the evacuation of 8000 British troops...
Washington and Rochambeau cut off supply lines and Cornwallis had to surrender....


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> See also:
> The Battle's of Concord & Fort Ticonderoga & Bunker Hill & Saratoga & .......


Perhaps you should review the thread.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Perhaps you should review the thread.


The English almost won the war, if not for the armed colony civilians, they would have long before the French helped us out.

Thank God for Benjamin Franklin, the help of France & the arrogance of Cornwallis....


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The English almost won the war, if not for the armed colony civilians, they would have long before the French helped us out.
> 
> Thank God for Benjamin Franklin, the help of France & the arrogance of Cornwallis....


I see you didn't take my advice.


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Buddhabman said:


> Nope, but seen it happen.


*I.......ah....I think you're Lyin. You need to let that incident go.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> I see you didn't take my advice.


He knows everything already.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 10, 2017)

Nobody seriously makes an argument that guns keep us free from tyranny. Those that do should powder their wigs and clean their muskets and not pretend to debate current affairs. They are too stupid.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2017)

espola said:


> I see you didn't take my advice.


You suffer the same arrogance of Cornwallis.
You got sumthing to say Magoo? Say it.
Otherwise, see if you find the citation and source for the Lee order to shoot white Union officers on site....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He knows everything already.


Magoo is the self proclaimed smartest guy here.
I certainly don't know everything Ratman, but you've got no standing in here when comes to intelligence or original thought...
You have a nice day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nobody seriously makes an argument that guns keep us free from tyranny. Those that do should powder their wigs and clean their muskets and not pretend to debate current affairs. They are too stupid.


Speaking of stupid, how you doing?
How's Columbia doing these days? 
Besides dead, where would the Kurds be without their weapons?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of stupid, how you doing?
> How's Columbia doing these days?
> Besides dead, where would the Kurds be without their weapons?


X5 1/2 is trying to compete with the 3 stooges in here.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of stupid, how you doing?
> How's Columbia doing these days?
> Besides dead, where would the Kurds be without their weapons?


I get it. You ask because the US citizens are like the Kurds and the US military is like which now? Grow up. Or give me some of whatever you're on, so I can hallucinate about taking my gun and overthrowing the US military with my buddies.


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo is the self proclaimed smartest guy here.
> I certainly don't know everything Ratman, but you've got no standing in here when comes to intelligence or original thought...
> You have a nice day.


When did I self-proclaim that?


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of stupid, how you doing?
> How's Columbia doing these days?
> Besides dead, where would the Kurds be without their weapons?


Colombia?  Or did you mean Columbia University?  If you have a point, just state it - we already have one riddler in the forum.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Colombia?  Or did you mean Columbia University?  If you have a point, just state it - we already have one riddler in the forum.


Had no idea what he meant about Columbia...maybe because it's in Harlem? His Kurds=Americans analogy was an extremely well-reasoned argument in favor of guns, however. I think overall his refutation of my post really shot me down...get it?


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Had no idea what he meant about Columbia...maybe because it's in Harlem? His Kurds=Americans analogy was an extremely well-reasoned argument in favor of guns, however. I think overall his refutation of my post really shot me down...get it?


Iraqi Kurds, Iranian Kurds, Syrian Kurds, or Turkish Kurds?


----------



## nononono (Oct 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nobody seriously makes an argument that guns keep us free from tyranny. Those that do should powder their wigs and clean their muskets and not pretend to debate current affairs. They are too stupid.


*That remark is precisely why we need the Freedom of Choice.....*
*You would be the first to give up your Freedom.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I get it. You ask because the US citizens are like the Kurds and the US military is like which now? Grow up. Or give me some of whatever you're on, so I can hallucinate about taking my gun and overthrowing the US military with my buddies.


You don't get shit. I point out that given the opportunity, people being people and history being what it is, our forefathers realized that the best and last defense against a tyrannical government is an armed populace.
To think otherwise is naive at best. Trusting that our government will always do the right thing is just plain stupid...
Run along now, grab your gun and turn it over so you'll feel safer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Had no idea what he meant about Columbia...maybe because it's in Harlem? His Kurds=Americans analogy was an extremely well-reasoned argument in favor of guns, however. I think overall his refutation of my post really shot me down...get it?


Sorry, about that.
That's my bad, I said Colombia and I meant Venezuela, my point is...
The government -Nicolas Maduro - banned private ownership of guns in 2012...the government has run the country into the ground. 
Now the government is arming supporters five years after Venezuela’s socialist regime outlawed the commercial sale and civilian ownership of firearms. 
As protests and civil unrest increase in Venezuela, Maduro has created a landscape where civilians are disarmed but his supporters are not.
But you already know all this....


----------



## Wez (Oct 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sorry, about that.
> That's my bad, I said Colombia and I meant Venezuela, my point is...
> The government -Nicolas Maduro - banned private ownership of guns in 2012...the government has run the country into the ground.
> Now the government is arming supporters five years after Venezuela’s socialist regime outlawed the commercial sale and civilian ownership of firearms.
> ...


There are plenty of examples of Countries who have very strict gun laws and are not corrupt Dictatorships like Venezuela.  UK, Japan, Australia, all seem to be fine with no guns.

I did find that pic of the Indians giving up their guns to be very relevant though.


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sorry, about that.
> That's my bad, I said Colombia and I meant Venezuela, my point is...
> The government -Nicolas Maduro - banned private ownership of guns in 2012...the government has run the country into the ground.
> Now the government is arming supporters five years after Venezuela’s socialist regime outlawed the commercial sale and civilian ownership of firearms.
> ...


You said Columbia, actually.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> There are plenty of examples of Countries who have very strict gun laws and are not corrupt Dictatorships like Venezuela.  UK, Japan, Australia, all seem to be fine with no guns.
> 
> I did find that pic of the Indians giving up their guns to be very relevant though.


Then get to steppin, bitch.
So you approve the picture of the Indians, I bet you just made his day.


----------



## Wez (Oct 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then get to steppin, bitch.


Dream on, it's my job to make your CA life a living hell, remember?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> There are plenty of examples of Countries who have very strict gun laws and are not corrupt Dictatorships like Venezuela.  UK, Japan, Australia, all seem to be fine with no guns.
> 
> I did find that pic of the Indians giving up their guns to be very relevant though.


Venezuela seemed to be fine too... 
Regarding the Native American's it made a point, perhaps lost on you.
History's relevance is no doubt lost on you.

You're gonna have to change the second Amendment to the Constitution....good luck with that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2017)

espola said:


> You said Columbia, actually.


Actually I spelled Colombia wrong...thanks Magoo!


----------



## Wez (Oct 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Regarding the Native American's it made a point, perhaps lost on you.
> History's relevance is no doubt lost on you.


Lol, amazing.  Even when I'm agreeing with you, you choose not to understand or agree.

I should just use reverse psychology on you and I could get you to agree with me on everything.


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're gonna have to change the second Amendment to the Constitution....good luck with that.


No you don't - just adhere to what is written, and ignore what the NRA wants.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, amazing.  Even when I'm agreeing with you, you choose not to understand or agree.
> 
> I should just use reverse psychology on you and I could get you to agree with me on everything.


It seemed to drip with sarcasm... glad we agree... excuse my rudeness.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2017)

espola said:


> No you don't - just adhere to what is written, and ignore what the NRA wants.


Thank you for your opinion Magoo, unfortunately there are many who want to take away guns and/or make it impossible to buy new ones or restrict access to ammo, etc....
Have a nice day.


----------



## Wez (Oct 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It seemed to drip with sarcasm... glad we agree... excuse my rudeness.


There is no greater argument for 2A then Wounded Knee


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> There is no greater argument for 2A then Wounded Knee


. . . and Kent State.


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> There is no greater argument for 2A then Wounded Knee


Which time?


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thank you for your opinion Magoo, unfortunately there are many who want to take away guns and/or make it impossible to buy new ones or restrict access to ammo, etc....
> Have a nice day.


Is the "many" a majority?  My impression is that most people just want to close up the irrational loopholes.


----------



## Wez (Oct 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Which time?


Please explain


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please explain


 1890 or 1973?


----------



## nononono (Oct 11, 2017)

espola said:


> When did I self-proclaim that?


*It's Ok.....we know the TRUTH.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> There is no greater argument for 2A then Wounded Knee


*Why do you consider it a slaughter.....?*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Is the "many" a majority?  My impression is that most people just want to close up the irrational loopholes.


Rational people want to close so called loop holes...although the nut in Vegas apparently purchased his guns legally using no "loopholes".
Many want ban to ban guns, but no amount of legislation can stop someone determined to wreak havoc.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and Kent State.


Kent State is fake news.  I was just talking with another well informed poster.  Has a whole Las Vegas shooter conspiracy theory.  Very compelling.  Video.  Ballistic acoustics, etc.  He said Kent State was a hoax.  Did not know that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Kent State is fake news.  I was just talking with another well informed poster.  Has a whole Las Vegas shooter conspiracy theory.  Very compelling.  Video.  Ballistic acoustics, etc.  He said Kent State was a hoax.  Did not know that.


Right...and what of the Grassy Knoll?


----------



## Wez (Oct 11, 2017)

espola said:


> 1890 or 1973?


1890 but thx for reminding me about 73.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right...and what of the Grassy Knoll?


Assassins need payrolls, orders, times, schedules. This was a military-style ambush from start to finish... a coup d'etat with Lyndon Johnson waiting in the wings.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 11, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Kent State is fake news.  I was just talking with another well informed poster.  Has a whole Las Vegas shooter conspiracy theory.  Very compelling.  Video.  Ballistic acoustics, etc.  He said Kent State was a hoax.  Did not know that.


Read Michener's book.
Kent State.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 11, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read Michener's book.
> Kent State.


I know that's the "popular" version of what went on there. And a lot of people like to believe that. I wish I could, but I was there. I wasn't here in a class room, hoping I was right, thinking about it. 

I was up to my knees in rice paddies, with guns that didn't work! Going in there, looking for Charlie, slugging it out with him. 

While pussies like you were back here partying, putting headbands on, doing drugs, and listening to the goddamn Beatle albums! Oh! Oh! Oh!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 11, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I know that's the "popular" version of what went on there. And a lot of people like to believe that. I wish I could, but I was there. I wasn't here in a class room, hoping I was right, thinking about it.
> 
> I was up to my knees in rice paddies, with guns that didn't work! Going in there, looking for Charlie, slugging it out with him.
> 
> While pussies like you were back here partying, putting headbands on, doing drugs, and listening to the goddamn Beatle albums! Oh! Oh! Oh!


I was at booger eating age during the "conflict", dipschtick.
As far as I know, we weren't drafting boys under ten at that time, but yeah, I pussed out.
You must have me confused with Jane Fonda.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Assassins need payrolls, orders, times, schedules. This was a military-style ambush from start to finish... a coup d'etat with Lyndon Johnson waiting in the wings.


Right.....


----------



## Wez (Oct 11, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I know that's the "popular" version of what went on there. And a lot of people like to believe that. I wish I could, but I was there. I wasn't here in a class room, hoping I was right, thinking about it.
> 
> I was up to my knees in rice paddies, with guns that didn't work! Going in there, looking for Charlie, slugging it out with him.
> 
> While pussies like you were back here partying, putting headbands on, doing drugs, and listening to the goddamn Beatle albums! Oh! Oh! Oh!


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 11, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Damn you Whezzer.  I've been posting quotes as responses to these nincompoops for two days now.  Finally I'm outed.  New game. 

What films and other media has each post originated from?

You've got one point for the Kinnison quote.  Film was?


----------



## Wez (Oct 11, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Damn you Whezzer.  I've been posting quotes as responses to these nincompoops for two days now.  Finally I'm outed.  New game.
> 
> What films and other media has each post originated from?
> 
> You've got one point for the Kinnison quote.  Film was?


----------



## Wez (Oct 11, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Damn you Whezzer.  I've been posting quotes as responses to these nincompoops for two days now.  Finally I'm outed.  New game.
> 
> What films and other media has each post originated from?
> 
> You've got one point for the Kinnison quote.  Film was?


Nutters can't match wit with 5nos


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 11, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Excellent.  Back to School.  5 points.  

Bonus Hint:  the nut with his conspiracy theories.  His threads have a slew of "conspiratorial" film quotes.  Good luck.


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Excellent.  Back to School.  5 points.
> 
> Bonus Hint:  the nut with his conspiracy theories.  His threads have a slew of "conspiratorial" film quotes.  Good luck.


nonuts on ignore


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nutters can't match wit with 5nos


You can't match with with nono, therefore you ignore. Simple.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> nonuts on ignore


Pussy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pussy


Now that's funny . . . if you can't stand watching a man belittle himself and those of his following, to watch him twist and turn, spinning out complete lies and fabricated BS you are somehow weak? Hilarious, funny thing is though, when off ignore I notice very little actual back and forth between the followers of nono into the abyss and nono himself. Do you also still see pizza gate as based in truth? Jade Helm? Yeah I thought so, none of you commented then and won't now because you know it is complete lunacy . . . yet you persist to follow.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> nonuts on ignore


Need a blanket?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now that's funny . . . if you can't stand watching a man belittle himself and those of his following, to watch him twist and turn, spinning out complete lies and fabricated BS you are somehow weak? Hilarious, funny thing is though, when off ignore I notice very little actual back and forth between the followers of nono into the abyss and nono himself. Do you also still see pizza gate as based in truth? Jade Helm? Yeah I thought so, none of you commented then and won't now because you know it is complete lunacy . . . yet you persist to follow.


Let me get this straight, if you don't put someone on ignore that you feel is a "lunatic", then your considered a "follower"?

Boy that's a softball...haha


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pussy


House cleaning.  You're on review too spammer.


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't match with with nono, therefore you ignore. Simple.


There is no wit to match there.  You're on review!


----------



## xav10 (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Excellent.  Back to School.  5 points.
> 
> Bonus Hint:  the nut with his conspiracy theories.  His threads have a slew of "conspiratorial" film quotes.  Good luck.


Except Kinison was on drugs and a multi-millionaire shouting this stuff for comedy. The nutjob to whom you refer probably isn't on drugs but is crazier, and I assume doesn't have a job and isn't spouting off for the sake of comedy.  Makes him especially dangerous.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right...and what of the Grassy Knoll?


*This 5 no character is quite the " Semi Intelligent " asshole who knows when and how to interject*
*his asinine remarks to disrupt a valid point. My money is he's a paid Troll under the pseudonym*
*" Tony Clifton " or maybe he is Bob Zmuda and jumped on the old SocalOpinion  site to disrupt*
*very valid points that came up during the last four years of Obama's shit run....and now here to*
*muck shit up.*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 12, 2017)

nononono said:


> *This 5 no character is quite the " Semi Intelligent " asshole who knows when and how to interject*
> *his asinine remarks to disrupt a valid point. My money is he's a paid Troll under the pseudonym*
> *" Tony Clifton " or maybe he is Bob Zmuda and jumped on the old SocalOpinion  site to disrupt*
> *very valid points that came up during the last four years of Obama's shit run....and now here to*
> *muck shit up.*


The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 125232, member: 2987"Kent State is fake news.  I was just talking with another well informed poster.  Has a whole Las Vegas shooter conspiracy theory.  Very compelling.  Video.  Ballistic acoustics, etc.  He said Kent State was a hoax.  Did not know that./QUOTE

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 125243, member: 2987"Assassins need payrolls, orders, times, schedules. This was a military-style ambush from start to finish... a coup d'etat with Lyndon Johnson waiting in the wings./QUOTE


QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 125251, member: 2987"I know that's the "popular" version of what went on there. And a lot of people like to believe that. I wish I could, but I was there. I wasn't here in a class room, hoping I was right, thinking about it.

I was up to my knees in rice paddies, with guns that didn't work! * Horseshit !*


Going in there, looking for Charlie, slugging it out with him.

While pussies like you were back here partying, putting headbands on, doing drugs, and listening to the goddamn Beatle albums! Oh! Oh! Oh!
*You're the Pussy....*

/QUOTE

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 125278, member: 2987"Excellent.  Back to School.  5 points. 

Bonus Hint:  the nut with his conspiracy theories.  His threads have a slew of "conspiratorial" film quotes.  Good luck./QUOTE


*There we go .....a trail of nonsensical posts to disrupt the flow of a Truth exposure.*

*And you never served in the Military or you would post more respectful comments about your service.*
*Even Spola....yes even Spola has the class to not disparage the service to the level as you do.*
*Go take your comedy routine to the strip and make some money.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


*Yes you do have an effeminate side to your ramblings and protests of my TRUTHS.*
*Did you lose a portion of your manhood at some point in the past ????*
*Is that the real reason you parade around with Dennis Hof's " Employees ..?*
*To give everyone the impression you're a stud when reality is you carry a stub.*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 12, 2017)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 125232, member: 2987"Kent State is fake news.  I was just talking with another well informed poster.  Has a whole Las Vegas shooter conspiracy theory.  Very compelling.  Video.  Ballistic acoustics, etc.  He said Kent State was a hoax.  Did not know that./QUOTE
> 
> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 125243, member: 2987"Assassins need payrolls, orders, times, schedules. This was a military-style ambush from start to finish... a coup d'etat with Lyndon Johnson waiting in the wings./QUOTE
> 
> ...


He's a lover, not a fighter, but he’s also a fighter, so don’t get any ideas.


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

Great discussion from a pro-gun author...

http://blog.dilbert.com/post/166112920486/the-worst-gun-control-arguments

*The Worst Gun Control Arguments*


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

...and a subsequent write up.

http://blog.dilbert.com/post/166304261991/how-many-lives-did-gun-control-laws-save-in-las

*How Many Lives Did Gun Control Laws Save in Las Vegas? (Answer: Probably Lots)*


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Nonononono (Oct 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Except Kinison was on drugs and a multi-millionaire shouting this stuff for comedy. The nutjob to whom you refer probably isn't on drugs but is crazier, and I assume doesn't have a job and isn't spouting off for the sake of comedy.  Makes him especially dangerous.


And right now he's still unaware of my goofball quoting game, and angrily responding to old quotes with his wild conspiracy rants.

Meanwhile I'm replying to him with old Dos Equis beer "most interesting man in the world" quotes. It's unbelievable.  Right now.  As I type this.  I'm not kidding.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> He's a lover, not a fighter, but he’s also a fighter, so don’t get any ideas.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> And right now he's still unaware of my goofball quoting game, and angrily responding to old quotes with his wild conspiracy rants.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm replying to him with old Dos Equis beer "most interesting man in the world" quotes. It's unbelievable.  Right now.  As I type this.  I'm not kidding.


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> And right now he's still unaware of my goofball quoting game, and angrily responding to old quotes with his wild conspiracy rants.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm replying to him with old Dos Equis beer "most interesting man in the world" quotes. It's unbelievable.  Right now.  As I type this.  I'm not kidding.


Might be worth taking him off ignore...


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Might be worth taking him off ignore...


I swear to God.  I could be the first person charged with aggravated assault via social media. He's on the ropes right now.


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I swear to God.  I could be the first person charged with aggravated assault via social media. He's on the ropes right now.


No doubt he'll lash out at you with some really creepy shit...


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> No doubt he'll lash out at you with some really creepy shit...


Too late.  See his ballistic conspiracy thread.  The "new" one.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I swear to God.  I could be the first person charged with aggravated assault via social media. He's on the ropes right now.



*I swear you could be charged with aggravated assault on an innocent bystander due to my posts.*


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Too late.  See his ballistic conspiracy thread.  The "new" one.


Wow, so worth it!







I like where he said, "you don't understand it, but I do"!!


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Too late.  See his ballistic conspiracy thread.  The "new" one.



*Game on pussy.*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 12, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Game on pussy.*


I’m better than you! I can out-learn you. I can out-read you. I can out-think you. And I can out-philosophize you. And I’m gonna outlast you. You think a couple whacks to my good ol boys guts is gonna get me down? It’s gonna take a hell of a lot more than that, Counselor, to prove you’re better than me!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I’m better than you! I can out-learn you. I can out-read you. I can out-think you. And I can out-philosophize you. And I’m gonna outlast you. You think a couple whacks to my good ol boys guts is gonna get me down? It’s gonna take a hell of a lot more than that, Counselor, to prove you’re better than me!


Drunk?


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I’m better than you! I can out-learn you. I can out-read you. I can out-think you. And I can out-philosophize you. And I’m gonna outlast you. You think a couple whacks to my good ol boys guts is gonna get me down? It’s gonna take a hell of a lot more than that, Counselor, to prove you’re better than me!


*I dribbled spit on your forehead and you cry......my my your the tough guy.*


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I’m better than you! I can out-learn you. I can out-read you. I can out-think you. And I can out-philosophize you. And I’m gonna outlast you. You think a couple whacks to my good ol boys guts is gonna get me down? It’s gonna take a hell of a lot more than that, Counselor, to prove you’re better than me!


I am going to teach you the meaning of commitment. Fourteen years ago I was forced to make a commitment to an eight by nine cell, now you are going to be forced to make a commitment. You could say I'm here to save you.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 12, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I swear you could be charged with aggravated assault on an innocent bystander due to my posts.*


Even his enemies list him as their emergency contact number.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Even his enemies list him as their emergency contact number.


*Tomorrows your number today....beware the tree you fray...*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 12, 2017)

[QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 125251, member: 2987"I know that's the "popular" version of what went on there. And a lot of people like to believe that. I wish I could, but I was there. I wasn't here in a class room, hoping I was right, thinking about it.

I was up to my knees in rice paddies, with guns that didn't work! * Horseshit !*

Going in there, looking for Charlie, slugging it out with him.

While pussies like you were back here partying, putting headbands on, doing drugs, and listening to the goddamn Beatle albums! Oh! Oh! Oh!
*You're the Pussy....*

*There we go .....a trail of nonsensical posts to disrupt the flow of a Truth exposure.*

*And you never served in the Military or you would post more respectful comments about your service.*
*Even Spola....yes even Spola has the class to not disparage the service to the level as you do.*
*Go take your comedy routine to the strip and make some money.*[/QUOTE]

I was especially impressed at your restraint in NOT falling for the Sam Kinnison quote by interjecting your own comments into it, above. 

How can now, TWO dead comics from the last century seek to ruffle your indefatigable feathers?

Awesome.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> [QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 125251, member: 2987"I know that's the "popular" version of what went on there. And a lot of people like to believe that. I wish I could, but I was there. I wasn't here in a class room, hoping I was right, thinking about it.
> 
> I was up to my knees in rice paddies, with guns that didn't work! * Horseshit !*
> 
> ...


I was especially impressed at your restraint in NOT falling for the Sam Kinnison quote by interjecting your own comments into it, above.

How can now, TWO dead comics from the last century seek to ruffle your indefatigable feathers?

Awesome.[/QUOTE]


*I don't Know ?*

*Could you please explain it ?*

*PS: Why are you sooo fat ?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Might be worth taking him off ignore...


Donʻt do it.  You canʻt handle it RFG.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wow, so worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the critter from the other side of the log? Lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2017)

I love when lefties talk about guns, they really show their ignorance, more than usual.


'FOREIGN MILITIAS': MSNBC's Nicole Wallace Tries And Fails Explain Purpose Of 2A
http://www.dailywire.com/news/22272/fake-history-msnbcs-wallace-tries-and-fails-robert-kraychik


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2017)

*This is from 2013.....That's four years ago and this was a homebuilt Laser gun.*

*Politicians don't have a clue....*

*



*


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2017)

Seems this latest gun related mass murder is a domestic situation.

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/11/06/562299408/texas-church-shooter-may-have-been-motivated-to-kill-by-domestic-situation

_"At a news conference Monday, law enforcement officials explained that the gunman — identified by police as 26-year-old Devin Patrick Kelley — had sent threatening text messages to his mother-in-law, who is a parishioner at the First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs, Texas."_


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2017)

*The demented brain signaled the finger to trigger the inanimate object.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

You CA libs should be proud,

Democrat walks out of moment of silence for Texas massacre victims
2 days ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/11/06/democrat-walks-out-moment-silence-for-texas-massacre-victims.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwi1yfuFrqzXAhXs4IMKHX7IAjsQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw01zciE-k6sQSOkxIDoyTWh&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You CA libs should be proud,
> 
> Democrat walks out of moment of silence for Texas massacre victims
> 2 days ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/11/06/democrat-walks-out-moment-silence-for-texas-massacre-victims.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwi1yfuFrqzXAhXs4IMKHX7IAjsQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw01zciE-k6sQSOkxIDoyTWh&ampcf=1


I take it you didn't like his "Screw the NRA" comment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> I take it you didn't like his "Screw the NRA" comment.


Doesn't matter to me, he is on your team.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> I take it you didn't like his "Screw the NRA" comment.


Here you go, dick.
BOOM: Can You Guess Who the 'Good Guy with a Gun' in Texas Was Affiliated With?
https://www.redstate.com/absentee/2017/11/06/boom-can-guess-good-guy-gun-texas-affiliated/


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here you go, dick.
> BOOM: Can You Guess Who the 'Good Guy with a Gun' in Texas Was Affiliated With?
> https://www.redstate.com/absentee/2017/11/06/boom-can-guess-good-guy-gun-texas-affiliated/


He is from the old-timey side of the NRA - firearms safety instruction and marksmanship.  The side Lieu criticized is more interested in buying politicians in order to prevent any interference with the firearms industry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> He is from the old-timey side of the NRA - firearms safety instruction and marksmanship.  The side Lieu criticized is more interested in buying politicians in order to prevent any interference with the firearms industry.


So you know what he is thinking? Do you know why you know? Because you are a crazy CA lib too.


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you know what he is thinking? Do you know why you know? Because you are a crazy CA lib too.


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


At some point you just need to face facts, just like when they call you the dribbler at the home, time to get a bib and sit down to pee.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> He is from the old-timey side of the NRA - firearms safety instruction and marksmanship.  The side Lieu criticized is more interested in buying politicians in order to prevent any interference with the firearms industry.


Hanapaa!!  Why would he want to interfere with the industry that provides the hardware that protects politicians and in the end is used by government to enforce the laws they create?  Politicians often oppose or support issues when an opportunity to campaign arises.  Cowards, the lot of them.  Too bad Rand Paul wasnʻt packing some heat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At some point you just need to face facts, just like when they call you the dribbler at the home, time to get a bib and sit down to pee.


Heʻs conditioned to spool an old issue whenever the bait looks ono.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!!  Why would he want to interfere with the industry that provides the hardware that protects politicians and in the end is used by government to enforce the laws they create?  Politicians often oppose or support issues when an opportunity to campaign arises.  Cowards, the lot of them.  Too bad Rand Paul wasnʻt packing some heat.


What are you, an idiot? Guy has a fight with his neighbor and should have shot and killed him?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The demented brain signaled the finger to trigger the inanimate object.*


Not to mention the inanimate brains that fail to grasp reality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What are you, an idiot? Guy has a fight with his neighbor and should have shot and killed him?


Slow down pal.  What is the point youʻre trying to make here?


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What are you, an idiot? Guy has a fight with his neighbor and should have shot and killed him?


They're cowards that think all conflict should be settled with guns.  It's why they're fine with military spending increases despite us exponentially outspending every other Nation already.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Slow down pal.  What is the point youʻre trying to make here?


You said Rand Paul should have had a gun...the report is that he was attacked without weaponry by a neighbor with whom he always feuds. You’re saying he shoulda shot him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What are you, an idiot? Guy has a fight with his neighbor and should have shot and killed him?


What do you think he was trying to do to RP?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You said Rand Paul should have had a gun...the report is that he was attacked without weaponry by a neighbor with whom he always feuds. You’re saying he shoulda shot him?


Tackled from behind while mowing his lawn? Sound just how a lib would fight, if there were no purse near by.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You’re saying he shoulda shot him?


Twice.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> They're cowards that think all conflict should be settled with guns.  It's why they're fine with military spending increases despite us exponentially outspending every other Nation already.


Yes well done. One diffently has to do with the other.


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What are you, an idiot? Guy has a fight with his neighbor and should have shot and killed him?


According to today's news, Paul was running his mower in such a manner as to discharge clippings onto his neighbor's driveway.  Now if he had just hired an illegal-alien gardener like all his neighbors do, they wouldn't have had this problem, but he was inhibited by his politics.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 7, 2017)

*Air Force Error Allowed Texas Gunman to Buy Weapons *

SUTHERLAND SPRINGS, Tex. — A day after a gunman massacred parishioners in a small Texas church, the Air Force admitted on Monday that it had failed to enter the man’s domestic violence court-martial into a federal database that could have blocked him from buying the rifle he used to kill 26 people.

Under federal law, the conviction of the gunman, Devin P. Kelley, for domestic assault on his wife and toddler stepson — he had cracked the child’s skull — should have stopped Mr. Kelley from legally purchasing the military-style rifle and three other guns he acquired in the last four years.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/breakingnews/air-force-error-allowed-texas-gunman-to-buy-weapons/ar-AAuvF6z


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> According to today's news, Paul was running his mower in such a manner as to discharge clippings onto his neighbor's driveway.  Now if he had just hired an illegal-alien gardener like all his neighbors do, they wouldn't have had this problem, but he was inhibited by his politics.


Funny, can't imagine a lib mowing his own lawn.


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Yes well done. One diffently has to do with the other.


That's not a word, so I cranked up a scrabble cheat page on the letters, searching for the best fit.  

Differently?  Diffidently?  Definitely?  Infidelity?  Finitely?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> They're cowards that think all conflict should be settled with guns.  It's why they're fine with military spending increases despite us exponentially outspending every other Nation already.


Iʻve never settled a conflict with a gun.  Iʻm all about Peace through superior fire power.  Show me who we are exponentially outspending for defense.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You said Rand Paul should have had a gun...the report is that he was attacked without weaponry by a neighbor with whom he always feuds. You’re saying he shoulda shot him?


Where did I say that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What are you, an idiot? Guy has a fight with his neighbor and should have shot and killed him?


I was talking about Lieu with E.  Was it your emotions that caused you to miss the connection?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> According to today's news, Paul was running his mower in such a manner as to discharge clippings onto his neighbor's driveway.  Now if he had just hired an illegal-alien gardener like all his neighbors do, they wouldn't have had this problem, but he was inhibited by his politics.


This story has freakin morphed... it has it all. Illegal aliens, guns, hiring illegals, neighborhood fights, grass. Man it sounds like something straight out of Pico Rivera.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> This story has freakin morphed... it has it all. Illegal aliens, guns, hiring illegals, neighborhood fights, grass. Man it sounds like something straight out of Pico Rivera.


and then you have the nutbag chicken hawks on here saying "oh man, he shoulda had a gun."  nutjobs.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> and then you have the nutbag chicken hawks on here saying "oh man, he shoulda had a gun."  nutjobs.


Speaking of nut cases...easy x10er, breath slowly and deeply, repeat....settle down you're gonna blow a gasket.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> That's not a word, so I cranked up a scrabble cheat page on the letters, searching for the best fit.
> 
> Differently?  Diffidently?  Definitely?  Infidelity?  Finitely?


Sucker.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of nut cases...easy x10er, breath slowly and deeply, repeat....settle down you're gonna blow a gasket.[/QUOTE
> You're not kidding. Between the traffic and the hate-filled Trumpies everywhere, I'm totally losing it.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


>


*2017 Chicago Murders - Timeline - Chicago - DNAinfo*
https://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/2017-chicago-murders
*CHICAGO MURDERS*
2017 DEATH TOLL : 569


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *2017 Chicago Murders - Timeline - Chicago - DNAinfo*
> https://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/2017-chicago-murders
> *CHICAGO MURDERS*
> 2017 DEATH TOLL : 569


Thank you for making the case for more action.

https://www.npr.org/2017/10/05/555580598/fact-check-is-chicago-proof-that-gun-laws-don-t-work

*FACT CHECK: Is Chicago Proof That Gun Laws Don't Work?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Where did I say that?


It doesn't matter what you say, they will make something up anyway.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Thank you for making the case for more action.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2017/10/05/555580598/fact-check-is-chicago-proof-that-gun-laws-don-t-work
> 
> *FACT CHECK: Is Chicago Proof That Gun Laws Don't Work?*


The only time you care about the black community is during an election, who are youkidding.
Just ask your liberal hero, M Sanger.
*12)* “We do not want word to go out that we want to exterminate the Negro population,” Sanger wrote. —_Letter to Dr. Clarence Gamble__ on Dec., 10, 1939_


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *12)* “We do not want word to go out that we want to exterminate the Negro population,” Sanger wrote. —_Letter to Dr. Clarence Gamble__ on Dec., 10, 1939_


Will you be spreading any other lies?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Sanger

_"From 1939 to 1942 Sanger was an honorary delegate of the Birth Control Federation of America, which included a supervisory role—alongside Mary Lasker and Clarence Gamble—in the Negro Project, an effort to deliver birth control to poor black people.[82] Sanger, over the objections of other supervisors, wanted the Negro Project to hire black ministers in leadership roles. To emphasize the benefits of hiring black community leaders to act as spokesmen, she wrote to Gamble:

*We should hire three or four colored ministers, preferably with social-service backgrounds, and with engaging personalities. The most successful educational approach to the Negro is through a religious appeal. We don’t want the word to go out that we want to exterminate the Negro population, and the minister is the man who can straighten out that idea if it ever occurs to any of their more rebellious members.*

New York University's Margaret Sanger Papers Project says that though the letter would have been meant to avoid the mistaken notion that the Negro Project was a racist campaign, conspiracy theorists have fraudulently attempted to exploit the quotation "as evidence she led a calculated effort to reduce the black population against their will".[83][84][85]"_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

*Remember, They’re Wrong About Everything, Especially On Firearms *










In June, the Washington Free Beacon’s Editor-in-Chief, Matthew Continetti had a good column about how the elite media doesn’t know what it’s talking about in the Trump era.

“They’re wrong about everything,” read the headline—and that is entirely applicable when it comes to news reports about guns and gun laws. It’s bad. We have media personalities not knowing the difference between semiautomatic and automatic—and not knowing that there have been laws regulating the latter since the 1930s. Again, liberal media folks, a semiautomatic system is one that discharges one round per trigger pull from a self-reloading system (aka virtually every firearm that’s sold on the market that isn’t a revolver or a bolt-action rifle). Second, every gun dealer with a federal firearms license has to perform background checks on _all _purchases. Third, and this relates to the Texas shooter, being convicted of domestic abuse prohibits you from owning guns. No debate here. If you’re found guilty of this offense, you should have your gun rights stripped. 

On Sunday, Devin Patrick Kelley, 26, opened fire at a Baptist church, killing 26 people and wounding an additional 20 with a rifle. He was given a bad-conduct discharge in 2014 from the U.S. Air Force. Prior to that, however, he was convicted of domestic abuse against his wife and child in 2012, and given a yearlong jail sentence. That conviction should have barred him from owning guns, but he purchased a rifle in April of 2016 from Academy Sports & Outdoors. That’s the real question here. Instead, we have liberal mocking people for offering thoughts and prayers, even though they defended “Allahu Akbar” days before, and spouting off crap that is just untrue about firearms


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Remember when I just lied about Sanger?*


Yes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yes


I tried to snopes it, but I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I tried to snopes it, but I couldn't figure it out.


Wiki is the greatest fact checker, which is why only righties hate it.  It shows reality and destroys the lies they like to tell themselves, like you just did with Sanger.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wiki is the greatest fact checker, which is why only righties hate it.  It shows reality and destroys the lies they like to tell themselves, like you just did with Sanger.


My bad, she is still a whore.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My bad, she is still a whore.


You're still a lying racist piece of shit.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm glad his 2A rights weren't infringed...

http://www.newsweek.com/texas-church-shooter-devin-kelley-was-charged-animal-cruelty-after-beating-dog-703960

*TEXAS CHURCH SHOOTER DEVIN KELLEY WAS CHARGED WITH ANIMAL CRUELTY AFTER BEATING A DOG WITH HIS FISTS*

_"Kelley also has a history of spousal and child abuse, which is why he was discharged from the Air Force. He pleaded guilty to intentionally fracturing a toddler’s skull."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're still a lying racist piece of shit.


That's not very nice, is she your mom?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm glad his 2A rights weren't infringed...
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/texas-church-shooter-devin-kelley-was-charged-animal-cruelty-after-beating-dog-703960
> 
> ...


*Those who advocate “gun control” are reluctant to admit what they are really pushing: gun monopolization by the state.*


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Those who advocate “gun control” are reluctant to admit what they are really pushing: gun monopolization by the state.*


That's really funny. All you have to look at is the ratio of guns to people between us and the rest of the world, look at our relative amount of gun deaths compared to the rest of the world, and come to a conclusion. 
It's to fight the government tyranny. 
Do any of you people look around and use common sense at all?


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> I take it you didn't like his "Screw the NRA" comment.


*I take it you don't realize what kind of an ass that " California " Democrat is.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That's really funny. All you have to look at is the ratio of guns to people between us and the rest of the world, look at our relative amount of gun deaths compared to the rest of the world, and come to a conclusion.
> It's to fight the government tyranny.
> Do any of you people look around and use common sense at all?



*More Guns will solve the problem...*
*And Lasers, Knives, Chainsaws, Crossbows, Cars, Trucks, Buses, Pencils, Chemicals, Lighters, Airplanes, Rocks.....*
*Oh those pesky Rocks and the Fake Palestinians who throw them.... *
*It will have You Democrats on edge forever !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wiki is the greatest fact checker, which is why only righties hate it.  It shows reality and destroys the lies they like to tell themselves, like you just did with Sanger.


*Wait a Minute, you just invalidated the Spola Snopes source......Shame on you..Bailiff wack his Pee Pee..*

*No No No .....I forgot Wez likes that..Stop Oh for Goodness sake Stop !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That's really funny. All you have to look at is the ratio of guns to people between us and the rest of the world, look at our relative amount of gun deaths compared to the rest of the world, and come to a conclusion.
> It's to fight the government tyranny.
> Do any of you people look around and use common sense at all?


Common sense or science? Pick one.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Common sense or science? Pick one.


I pick both, you wack jobs pick neither. Sad!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're still a lying racist piece of shit.


That's giving shit a bad name. Shit stinks, lil 'ho does much worse.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 7, 2017)

It will be interesting to see which way this goes.  Unless Republican voters start putting pressure on the leaders then plainly there isn't enough pressure to change our nations gun laws.  Even though no one is saying it, you'd have to figure nut jobs shooting up country-western concerts and churches are the type of event that could very well act the catalyst that lights this fire under the life crowd- and turns them against republican's on the gun issue.

I can only imagine the republicans announcing the plan to protect society is to now start telling church goers to bring their revolvers to service and insisting priests install gun safe's behind the alter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I pick both, you wack jobs pick neither. Sad!


Science isn't common sense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's giving shit a bad name. Shit stinks, lil 'ho does much worse.


You ok union boy?


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Science isn't common sense.


Common sense teaches us about gun use and tells us to believe that scientists know what they’re talking about. If they’re scientists hired by tobacco or oil companies, they’re biased of course.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Science isn't common sense.


What the living fuck??


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Common sense teaches us about gun use and tells us to believe that scientists know what they’re talking about. If they’re scientists hired by tobacco or oil companies, they’re biased of course.


Boy, are you stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> What the living fuck??


What don't you understand?
Why would the left need to lie if science was common sense?
Global warming is the perfect example.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I pick both, you wack jobs pick neither. Sad!


*You have no common sense and you definitely do not understand Science.*

*Your comment is gutter sweat for all intense purposes, you are an uneducated *
*gutter snipe who fantasizes about being a Lawyer who owns a Business....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Common sense teaches us about gun use and tells us to believe that scientists know what they’re talking about. If they’re scientists hired by tobacco or oil companies, they’re biased of course.


Common sense tells you what to believe?


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

*xyz when checking a Firearm/Gun for ammunition do you ...*

*A. Look down the muzzle and pull the trigger ?*
*or *
*B. Discharge the clip/open the breech and inspect the chamber ?*

*Think long and hard xyz, because you are a certified Liberal.*


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What don't you understand?


Why I spend even one second trying to reason with someone who will lie as willingly as you do.


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What don't you understand?
> Why would the left need to lie if science was common sense?
> Global warming is the perfect example.


Coocoo.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Sucker.


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're still a lying racist piece of shit.


*Those inflammatory false accusations could get your ass stomped......Just sayin...Ha ! *


----------



## Wez (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2017)

Wez said:


>


My nephew pointed out on another forum that it only took one (legal, but unlicensed and apparently untrained) death from lawn darts before they were forever banned.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why I spend even one second trying to reason with someone who will lie as willingly as you do.


When the winds change and Trump is gone and then considered a blight on the Republican party he/they will then deny they ever supported him.


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When the winds change and Trump is gone and then considered a blight on the Republican party he/they will then deny they ever supported him.









*You spout Fantasy....*

*Reality gave you the FREEDOM to Spout....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why I spend even one second trying to reason with someone who will lie as willingly as you do.


Because I own you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When the winds change and Trump is gone and then considered a blight on the Republican party he/they will then deny they ever supported him.


Sounds just like where you are right now with the Kenyan.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds just like where you are right now with the Kenyan.


Wrong, yet again, he did well for America, not so much for the DNC . . . my allegiance is with America first.


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wrong, yet again, he did well for America, not so much for the DNC . . . my allegiance is with America first.


*Nothing good came from eight years of a man who's education *
*was funded by Pakistani Sal Maqbool's Parents.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wrong, yet again, he did well for America, not so much for the DNC . . . my allegiance is with America first.


He did so well a non politician kicked the shit out of the most qualified presidential candidate of all time.
He did so great for America that it only cost ten trillion to partially destroy it.
He did so great for America that it is more racially divided than ever.
He was and is a piece of shit, the worst thing that has  happened to our country in decades.


----------



## Wez (Nov 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He did so well a non politician kicked the shit out of the most qualified presidential candidate of all time.
> He did so great for America that it only cost ten trillion to partially destroy it.
> He did so great for America that it is more racially divided than ever.
> He was and is a piece of shit, the worst thing that has  happened to our country in decades.


Says the Racist piece of shit who lies here all day long.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He did so well a non politician kicked the shit out of the most qualified presidential candidate of all time.
> He did so great for America that it only cost ten trillion to partially destroy it.
> He did so great for America that it is more racially divided than ever.
> He was and is a piece of shit, the worst thing that has  happened to our country in decades.


Oh look whittle joe has his own set of "alternative facts" fed to him by those who help fuel his extreme hate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says the Racist piece of shit who lies here all day long.


Go on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh look whittle joe has his own set of "alternative facts" fed to him by those who help fuel his extreme hate.


Dealing with facts is just another short coming on your long list, union boy.


----------



## Wez (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> union boy.


Are you talking to your son?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you talking to your son?


No, he isn't here. He is busy possibly saving your life.


----------



## Wez (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, he isn't here. He is busy possibly saving your life.


And a Union member.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 10, 2017)

espola said:


> My nephew pointed out on another forum that it only took one (legal, but unlicensed and apparently untrained) death from lawn darts before they were forever banned.


Try protecting yourself with lawn darts when someone breaks into your house with a shotgun.


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Try protecting yourself with lawn darts when someone breaks into your house with a shotgun.


That was essentially my response to him - lawn darts could be banned because they had to social benefits such as protecting against against an illegal alien rapist or a tyrannical government.  Or hunting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> And a Union member.


Yes, he is.


----------



## Wez (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, he is.


When you attempt to denigrate Union members, you denigrate your own son.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Try protecting yourself with lawn darts when someone breaks into your house with a shotgun.


In the early 1969 my brother-in-law had a brand new Mustang Mach 1 and we were playing lawn darts, he was showing off and threw one as high as he could and it landed right in the middle of his new car.
pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> When you attempt to denigrate Union members, you denigrate your own son.


Government unions should be illegal.
They are stacked in unison, with the politicians they elect, in a structural monopoly against the tax payer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> When you attempt to denigrate Union members, you denigrate your own son.


No, when I call the union rube, union boy, I am just being honest, you take it as a negative? Why do you even care?
Steelworkers and police and fire are just a little different to me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh look whittle joe has his own set of "alternative facts" fed to him by those who help fuel his extreme hate.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwiIp5W6qrTXAhVpqlQKHUimBfcQFgg3MAM&url=http://www.dailywire.com/news/11888/how-many-seats-did-democrats-lose-under-obama-over-james-barrett&usg=AOvVaw3v2xPENEmr0vFTdX9ttQJV


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Government unions should be illegal.
> They are stacked in unison, with the politicians they elect, in a structural monopoly against the tax payer.


Perhaps you misunderstand the meaning of "monopoly".  You don't have to vote for the candidate the union supports - he's not the only choice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwiIp5W6qrTXAhVpqlQKHUimBfcQFgg3MAM&url=http://www.dailywire.com/news/11888/how-many-seats-did-democrats-lose-under-obama-over-james-barrett&usg=AOvVaw3v2xPENEmr0vFTdX9ttQJV


The good ole days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh look whittle joe has his own set of "alternative facts" fed to him by those who help fuel his extreme hate.


You don't agree?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Perhaps you misunderstand the meaning of "monopoly".  You don't have to vote for the candidate the union supports - he's not the only choice.


The government unions support whoever they need to support, and the government unions have the power in California to make sure who they support is  who gets elected.
There is only one state government in California.
Each city or county operate under one government.
They have become self serving, monopolistic, entities.


----------



## Wez (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, when I call the union rube, union boy, I am just being honest, you take it as a negative? Why do you even care?
> Steelworkers and police and fire are just a little different to me.


Are you ever intellectually honest with yourself, ever?


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The government unions support whoever they need to support, and the government unions have the power in California to make sure who they support is  who gets elected.
> There is only one state government in California.
> Each city or county operate under one government.
> They have become self serving, monopolistic, entities.


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


I wish more people would consider it so.
It would save us taxpayers billions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you ever intellectually honest with yourself, ever?


Yes, just giving what I get.


----------



## Wez (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, just giving what I get.


Your own son is a Union member and because I reminded you of that fact, you tried to say you never denigrate Husker for being a Union member.  Yet another lie from you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwiIp5W6qrTXAhVpqlQKHUimBfcQFgg3MAM&url=http://www.dailywire.com/news/11888/how-many-seats-did-democrats-lose-under-obama-over-james-barrett&usg=AOvVaw3v2xPENEmr0vFTdX9ttQJV


And? Not reading my stuff I see, "Good for America . . . not so much for the DNC". I would think you would agree after seeing that link.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, when I call the union rube, union boy, I am just being honest, you take it as a negative? Why do you even care?
> Steelworkers and police and fire are just a little different to me.


So you once again demonstrate you don't know the difference between, private and public unions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you ever intellectually honest with yourself, ever?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you once again demonstrate you don't know the difference between, private and public unions.


Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Your own son is a Union member and because I reminded you of that fact, you tried to say you never denigrate Husker for being a Union member.  Yet another lie from you.


Hannapaa, you dumb shit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hannapaa, you dumb shit.


So, you simply spin around and decide what you mean, what you meant to suit the moment? How Trumpian of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you once again demonstrate you don't know the difference between, private and public unions.


Please tell me what I don't know.


----------



## Wez (Nov 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, you simply spin around and decide what you mean, what you meant to suit the moment? How Trumpian of you.


That's their new thing, get cornered and pretend they were trolling the whole time.  Zero intellectual honesty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, you simply spin around and decide what you mean, what you meant to suit the moment? How Trumpian of you.


Do you really think Wez knows what I mean better than I do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you really think Wez knows what I mean better than I do?


You decide by the moment, that's what disingenuous liars do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's their new thing, get cornered and pretend they were trolling the whole time.  Zero intellectual honesty.


You think You know better Than I what I am saying?
Of course I use union rube as a negative, you are a dope.
Get the fuck off my hook. You aren't even a challenge anymore.


----------



## Wez (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You think You know better Than I what I am saying?
> Of course I use union rube as a negative, you are a dope.
> Get the fuck off my hook. You aren't even a challenge anymore.


That was the hard way to say, "You're right, I'm a liar"...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> That was the hard way to say, "You're right, I'm a liar"...


Trump 101: never concede


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> That was the hard way to say, "You're right, I'm a liar"...


No, that was the hard way to say how stupid you are.
You can't even compete anymore, what happened to you?


----------



## Wez (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't even compete anymore, what happened to you?


Way too much time spent here would be my guess...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Way too much time spent here would be my guess...


Yep, you should rest up and hydrate if you want to compete on this level.


----------



## Wez (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, you should rest up and hydrate if you want to compete on this level.


You're right, it's like running a preschool, exhausting...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, you should rest up and hydrate if you want to compete on this level.


Keeping up with lying, squirming, deviants like you is trying. That's why I say those with the patience to deal with you nutters deserve commendation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keeping up with lying, squirming, deviants like you is trying. That's why I say those with the patience to deal with you nutters deserve commendation.


Thank you, 3 jack.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 11, 2017)

Trump Pentagon pick says its 'insane' for civilians to own semi-automatic weapons

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/trump-pentagon-pick-says-its-insane-for-civilians-to-own-semi-automatic-weapons/ar-BBEI114


----------



## xav10 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wish more people would consider it so.
> It would save us taxpayers billions.


You obviously don’t care about saving taxpayer money...look at the Trump plan’s deficits. So what are you talking about?


----------



## xav10 (Nov 11, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Trump Pentagon pick says its 'insane' for civilians to own semi-automatic weapons
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/trump-pentagon-pick-says-its-insane-for-civilians-to-own-semi-automatic-weapons/ar-BBEI114


Nutters proudly respond...”Exactly! So what’s the problem?”


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says the Racist piece of shit who lies here all day long.



*You need to call a Glassman.....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Way too much time spent here would be my guess...



*At 10,184......Yes you do hypocrite.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nutters proudly respond...”Exactly! So what’s the problem?”


He must be apart of the deep state conspiracy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He must be apart of the deep state conspiracy.


Everyone has the right to voice their opinion in our great republic.
Trump disagrees with the second amendment opinion of his Pentagon pick.
What does that tell you about the President?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 12, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Everyone has the right to voice their opinion in our great republic.
> Trump disagrees with the second amendment opinion of his Pentagon pick.
> What does that tell you about the President?


You can google Trump voicing any opinion you want over the years, he like you changes with the wind (just more-so). Trump is whatever benefits him at that exact moment, not before, not long after. You admire a conman.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can google Trump voicing any opinion you want over the years, he like you changes with the wind (just more-so). Trump is whatever benefits him at that exact moment, not before, not long after. You admire a conman.


I dont particularly know the Pentagon pick, and cant say I admire him, but his right to voice his opinion is protected under the first amendment.
I think it's a good trait to hire people who may disagree with you in some areas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nutters proudly respond...”Exactly! So what’s the problem?”


The world record holder in fast shooting uses a revolver.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The world record holder in fast shooting uses a revolver.


What happens after 6 shots?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> What happens after 6 shots?


Blow out the flames at the end of the barrel.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> .... intellectual honesty.


Are we assuming you are either?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's their new thing, get cornered and pretend they were trolling the whole time.


reminds me of your snopes mis-alignment of FEE.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> What happens after 6 shots?


Grab your AR.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> What happens after 6 shots?


Call SWCC!!!!


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2017)

*Ravin R9 Crossbow Package*

Shoots bolts up to 390 fps
Frictionless flight system for unmatched accuracy
Only 6" axle-to-axle when it's fully cocked
Versa-Draw Cocking System is built into the stock
Includes a 100-yd. speed adjustment scope
Helicoil™ technology allows the Ravin Crossbow Package to have rifle-like downrange accuracy and unique features not seen in any other crossbow. It allows for a near-full rotation of a smaller, more efficient cam design, which spirals the cables away from the cams, balancing the load on the limbs, reducing vibration and maintaining perfectly level cam rotation. This creates a frictionless flight system™ that eliminates the need for a crossing cable and allows the string and bolt to free-float off the rail, eliminating friction and fletch clearance while creating unmatched accuracy, 390-fps bolt speed and 135 ft.-lbs. of kinetic energy. Compact design at only 6" axle-to-axle when fully cocked, making it the narrowest and most huntable crossbow ever designed. Versa-Draw™ Cocking System is a fully integrated ultracompact cocking mechanism built into a sleek stock design. Allows both cocking and uncocking. Anti-Dry-Fire/Auto Safety Trac Trigger Firing system™. Includes 100-yd. speed adjustment illuminated scope. *Made in USA.*
*Speed:* 390 fps.
*Power stroke:* 13".
*Draw wt: *195 lbs./10 lbs. cocking force.
*Length:* 34.5".
*Width (uncocked):* 10.5", 6" cocked.
*Wt:* 6.9 lbs., 8.6 lbs. with accessories.
*Camo pattern: *Predator® Brown Deception™.


----------



## Wez (Nov 15, 2017)

https://nypost.com/2017/11/15/trump-accused-of-copy-pasting-tweets-on-mass-shootings/

*Trump accused of copy-pasting tweets on mass shootings*


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://nypost.com/2017/11/15/trump-accused-of-copy-pasting-tweets-on-mass-shootings/
> 
> *Trump accused of copy-pasting tweets on mass shootings*


*You just cut n pasted....*

*So shits the Cut n Paste King.....Wez The Forum Liar and purveyor *
*of salacious comments about other members Mothers....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

Picked up a new toy Tues, Weatherby 270 Mag, it can really reach out and touch someone.


----------



## Wez (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Picked up a new toy Tues, Weatherby 270 Mag, it can really reach out and touch someone.


You can bring that to your next Pride Parade!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> You can bring that to your next Pride Parade!


What kind of pride?


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What kind of pride?


*Wez is Projecting....Fish Net Nylons and Heels.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Wez is Projecting....Fish Net Nylons and Heels.*


yep, the old butt pirate can't get it out of his mind.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Picked up a new toy Tues, Weatherby 270 Mag, it can really reach out and touch someone.


Beautifully crafted gun.
The stock incorporated into an almost pistol like grip, and the ergonomic sculpture of the stock itself is a work of art.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Beautifully crafted gun.
> The stock incorporated into an almost pistol like grip, and the ergonomic sculpture of the stock itself is a work of art.


It is even more beautiful in person. We will have to give it a whirl sometime soon.
Is there a rifle range by you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is even more beautiful in person. We will have to give it a whirl sometime soon.
> Is there a rifle range by you?


Pala has a nice outdoor range, I hear.
Its about a half hour away.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 16, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Ravin R9 Crossbow Package*
> 
> Shoots bolts up to 390 fps
> Frictionless flight system for unmatched accuracy
> ...


This thing is interesting.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This thing is interesting.


I dont understand putting a scope on something that has a range of less than a hundred yards, but it looks cool.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Beautifully crafted gun.
> The stock incorporated into an almost pistol like grip, and the ergonomic sculpture of the stock itself is a work of art.


That looks long and hard. I’m digging the gun porn, fellas.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That looks long and hard. I’m digging the gun porn, fellas.



*Yep.....only Wez and pony pal xyz would equate a hunting device to " Their " phallic fixation.*


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Beautifully crafted gun.
> The stock incorporated into an almost pistol like grip, and the ergonomic sculpture of the stock itself is a work of art.


One size fits all?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 17, 2017)

espola said:


> One size fits all?


If they are right handed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That looks long and hard. I’m digging the gun porn, fellas.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Picked up a new toy Tues, Weatherby 270 Mag, it can really reach out and touch someone.


The whisper before the crack.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2017)

MSNBC Anchor Asks Palin if She's Ever Been Harassed...She Notes Her Second Amendment Rights


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Beautifully crafted gun.
> The stock incorporated into an almost pistol like grip, and the ergonomic sculpture of the stock itself is a work of art.


The stock helps put the scope in your line of sight.


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2017)

1.  Treat all guns as if they were loaded.
2.  Keep your aim in a safe direction.
3. Don't put your finger on the trigger until you are ready to shoot.

http://wncn.com/2017/11/16/2-accidentally-shot-at-church-during-church-shooting-discussion/

"Somebody else walked up and said, 'Can I see it?' " <Police Chief Russ> Parks said. "He pulled it back out and said, 'With this loaded indicator, I can tell that it’s not loaded.' "

He pulled the trigger.

"Evidently he just forgot that he re-chambered the weapon," Parks said.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 17, 2017)

espola said:


> 1.  Treat all guns as if they were loaded.
> 2.  Keep your aim in a safe direction.
> 3. Don't put your finger on the trigger until you are ready to shoot.
> 
> ...


Care should be taken with any dangerous tools.
I hope you wear your safety goggles, and have the guards operational  on your harbor freight power tool collection.
Weekend warriors like yourself can end up in the ER.


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Care should be taken with any dangerous tools.
> I hope you wear your safety goggles, and have the guards operational  on your harbor freight power tool collection.
> Weekend warriors like yourself can end up in the ER.


I think the only thing I have from Harbor Freight is a pocket-sized scale that they were offering last year as a loss leader.  I got one for myself and one for each of my kids last Christmas as stocking-stuffers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 17, 2017)

espola said:


> I think the only thing I have from Harbor Freight is a pocket-sized scale that they were offering last year as a loss leader.  I got one for myself and one for each of my kids last Christmas as stocking-stuffers.


Just the same, be careful.
Even professionals like me make mistakes.


----------



## Wez (Nov 17, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just the same, be careful.
> Even professionals like me make mistakes.


How often do you get pink eye?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pala has a nice outdoor range, I hear.
> Its about a half hour away.


You can even bring the fake Hawaiian, someone has to hold the targets.


----------



## Wez (Nov 17, 2017)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2017/11/16/two-accidentally-shot-church-while-discussing-church-shootings/873053001/

*Two accidentally shot in church while discussing church shootings*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 17, 2017)

*Overdoses now leading cause of death of Americans under 50*
Overdoses are now the leading cause of death of Americans under the age of 50.
According to preliminary data compiled by The New York Times, deaths last year likely topped 59,000 -- 19 percent more than the year before. 
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/overdoses-are-leading-cause-of-death-americans-under-50/

Accidental gunshot deaths are around 700 per year..
Mass shootings account for less than 2% of all gun deaths

Around 44,000 suicides are committed yearly about half (22,000) use a gun 
https://afsp.org/about-suicide/suicide-statistics/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Overdoses now leading cause of death of Americans under 50*
> Overdoses are now the leading cause of death of Americans under the age of 50.
> According to preliminary data compiled by The New York Times, deaths last year likely topped 59,000 -- 19 percent more than the year before.
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/overdoses-are-leading-cause-of-death-americans-under-50/
> ...


Point being? The number of people that die from eating shards of glass is low, but we don't need to encourage that either do we?


----------



## nononono (Nov 17, 2017)

*The Sling that will Kill a Ding a Ling !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 17, 2017)

espola said:


> I think the only thing I have from Harbor Freight is a pocket-sized scale that they were offering last year as a loss leader.  I got one for myself and one for each of my kids last Christmas as stocking-stuffers.



*Cheap Skate.......*


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Point being? The number of people that die from eating shards of glass is low, but we don't need to encourage that either do we?


He's thinks he's being smart, pointing out ways people can die other than by guns.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> He's thinks he's being smart, pointing out ways people can die other than by guns.


As Jim Morrison said, "No one gets out alive!" . . . but I would think limiting the unnatural ways of dying prematurely would benefit us as a society. Especially the blatant ones like semi auto match, bump stocks, nuclear bombs, etc. We don't want North Korea to have a nuke, but it's fine for little Timmy to have a shotgun . . . that way he won't miss.


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As Jim Morrison said, "No one gets out alive!" . . . but I would think limiting the unnatural ways of dying prematurely would benefit us as a society. Especially the blatant ones like semi auto match, bump stocks, nuclear bombs, etc. We don't want North Korea to have a nuke, but it's fine for little Timmy to have a shotgun . . . that way he won't miss.


We have proven, over and over, that America is not able to conduct itself in a mature manner, when it comes to guns.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> We have proven, over and over, that America is not able to conduct itself in a mature manner, when it comes to guns.


The only ones that think that guns are for everyone is the gun industry and their paid spokesmen. Have we ever once heard from a gun manufacturer about the use of their products ending up in the wrong hands or being used in a way not intended by them? It's like arms dealers selling to both sides in a war, the bigger the conflict the better.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> He's thinks he's being smart, pointing out ways people can die other than by guns.


That's right...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only ones that think that guns are for everyone is the gun industry and their paid spokesmen. Have we ever once heard from a gun manufacturer about the use of their products ending up in the wrong hands or being used in a way not intended by them? It's like arms dealers selling to both sides in a war, the bigger the conflict the better.


See the US Constitution pinhead...
Refer to the US Supreme Court if still unclear.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> See the US Constitution pinhead...
> Refer to the US Supreme Court if still unclear.


Is it your position that "guns are for everyone"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As Jim Morrison said, "No one gets out alive!" . . . but I would think limiting the unnatural ways of dying prematurely would benefit us as a society. Especially the blatant ones like semi auto match, bump stocks, nuclear bombs, etc. We don't want North Korea to have a nuke, but it's fine for little Timmy to have a shotgun . . . that way he won't miss.


What is a semi auto match?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> He's thinks he's being smart, pointing out ways people can die other than by guns.


No shit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Is it your position that "guns are for everyone"?


Everyone? WTF? Interesting Magoo....
Does the US Constitution and the rulings of the Supreme Court say "guns are for everybody"?
Anyone who can lawfully have a gun should have one if they want one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Everyone? WTF? Interesting Magoo....
> Does the US Constitution and the rulings of the Supreme Court say "guns are for everybody"?
> Anyone who can lawfully have a gun should have one if they want one.


These people just love adjusting what we write to fit their argument.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As Jim Morrison said, "No one gets out alive!" . . . but I would think limiting the unnatural ways of dying prematurely would benefit us as a society. Especially the blatant ones like semi auto match, bump stocks, nuclear bombs, etc. We don't want North Korea to have a nuke, but it's fine for little Timmy to have a shotgun . . . that way he won't miss.


The ramblings of a moron....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These people just love adjusting what we write to fit their argument.


Pain drugs, automobiles & slip and falls kill more people than guns....hysteria is funny in an alarming way.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Everyone? WTF? Interesting Magoo....
> Does the US Constitution and the rulings of the Supreme Court say "guns are for everybody"?
> Anyone who can lawfully have a gun should have one if they want one.


Not reading what you were responding to?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pain drugs, automobiles & slip and falls kill more people than guns....hysteria is funny in an alarming way.


You would thing the all-knowing elitists would come up with something new and original.
Their dishonesty is almost surprising.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pain drugs, automobiles & slip and falls kill more people than guns....hysteria is funny in an alarming way.


Point being?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is a semi auto match?


Spell check I assume and lack of proof reading, sorry, I'll try to do better . . . what'd ya "thing"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Spell check I assume and lack of proof reading, sorry, I'll try to do better . . . what'd ya "thing"?


Semi auto what? I don't care that you are illiterate, what are you trying to say? Semi auto?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Semi auto what? I don't care that you are illiterate, what are you trying to say? Semi auto?


You'll figure it out, maybe . . . you're getting warm.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Not reading what you were responding to?


Oh Magoo, you pompous ass...
I responded to this exaggerated, whiny, asinine proclamation:  
"The only ones that think that guns are for everyone is the gun industry and their paid spokesmen. Have we ever once heard from a gun manufacturer about the use of their products ending up in the wrong hands or being used in a way not intended by them? It's like arms dealers selling to both sides in a war, the bigger the conflict the better."   
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The only ones who think that Fords are for everyone is Ford Motor Company and their paid spokesmen. Have you ever once heard from Ford about the use of their products ending up in the wrong hands or being used in a way not intended by them?  

Muahahahahaaaaaaa.....asinine indeed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 18, 2017)

Common sense is where many start to get lost and feel nervous.... 


*ALWAYS Keep The Gun Pointed In A Safe Direction*
This is the primary rule of gun safety. Common sense dictates the safest direction, depending on different circumstances.






*ALWAYS Keep Your Finger Off The Trigger Until Ready To Shoot*
When holding a gun, rest your finger alongside the frame and outside the trigger guard. Until you are actually ready to fire, do not touch the trigger.






*ALWAYS Keep The Gun Unloaded Until Ready To Use*
If you do not know how to open the action or inspect the chamber(s), leave the gun alone and get help from someone who does.

*When using or storing a gun, always follow these additional NRA rules:*
Know your target and what is beyond.

Know how to use the gun safely.

Be sure the gun is safe to operate.

Use only the correct ammunition for your gun.

Wear eye and ear protection as appropriate.

Never use alcohol, over-the-counter drugs or prescription drugs before or while shooting.

Store guns so they are not accessible to unauthorized persons.

Additional Safety Precautions

Cleaning

https://gunsafetyrules.nra.org/


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh Magoo, you pompous ass...
> I responded to this exaggerated, whiny, asinine proclamation:
> "The only ones that think that guns are for everyone is the gun industry and their paid spokesmen. Have we ever once heard from a gun manufacturer about the use of their products ending up in the wrong hands or being used in a way not intended by them? It's like arms dealers selling to both sides in a war, the bigger the conflict the better."
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


The answer you are avoiding is "No, guns are not for everyone".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'll figure it out, maybe . . . you're getting warm.


Please refrain from speaking on something you know nothing about. 
That is quite a list.


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> He's thinks he's being smart, pointing out ways people can die other than by guns.



*Guns don't kill people Wez.......*
*People Kill People !*

*You'll feel smarter when you comprehend that.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Not reading what you were responding to?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2017)

espola said:


> The answer you are avoiding is "No, guns are not for everyone".


The nutters, the banana Republicans, the Trumpinistas don't do honesty, integrity, self reflection or humility, and for LE that goes in triplicate.


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The nutters, the banana Republicans, the Trumpinistas don't do honesty, integrity, self reflection or humility, and for LE that goes in triplicate.



*Hey Rats nest....A " Banana " Republic by definition is your Utopia.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 19, 2017)

espola said:


> The answer you are avoiding is "No, guns are not for everyone".


That's the answer you want ..which essentially is what was posted.
"Anyone who can lawfully have a gun should have one if they want one."
Run along and find a post that needs spelling or punctuation editing....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The nutters, the banana Republicans, the Trumpinistas don't do honesty, integrity, self reflection or humility, and for LE that goes in triplicate.


You attempting to speak of honesty integrity or humility is nauseating 
Fuck off Daffy you ignorant piece of shit...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Praise the Lord,

1190

Pastor Saves Wife, Daughters by Shooting Suspected Home Invader in Head


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Not reading what you were responding to?



*Missing a hammer to build another crooked Flower Bed.....*
*Spola improvises. *

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Cabela's Black Friday Deal Just Might Be Worth the Crowds


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cabela's Black Friday Deal Just Might Be Worth the Crowds


To bad, we have none in California.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To bad, we have none in California.


I heard cabelas and basspro are merging. My bad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You attempting to speak of honesty integrity or humility is nauseating
> Fuck off Daffy you ignorant piece of shit...


You are such a baby.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are such a baby.


You are such a dumb ass...


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are such a baby.


A belligerent angry one


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> A belligerent angry one


**** ALERT *** *** ALERT ****


*I think anyone who has worked for William Jefferson Clinton or Hillary Rodham Clinton *
*should NOT be allowed to be near, purchase or handle any kind of Firearm ...PERIOD !*

*They have a propensity to mishandle the Weapon and aim the barrel at the back of their *
*skull with the opposite hand that they write with....Unusual isn't it ?*

*So I propose that Congress Write a Law that makes it very " ILLEGAL " for ANYONE who*
*has had past employment with either Clinton to be anywhere near a weapon of any kind !*
*That includes Screw Drivers and Hammers also !*




**** ALERT *** *** ALERT ****


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

One of the best weapons ever made, IMHO.
*Interested in a Military Surplus 1911 Pistol? Your Chance To Get One May Be Here Soon.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

I will be there signing free autographs throughout  the weekend.
Don't get left out.
$18
* OC Fair and Event Center – Costa Mesa, CA *
November 25 - November 26
OC Fair and Event Center, 88 Fair Drive 
Costa Mesa,CA92626 United States + Google Map








Event Times: Saturday 9 a.m. to 5 p.m., Sunday 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. Ticket price allows entrance for both days. Kids 12 and under are free with a parent or guardian and do not require a ticket.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> A belligerent angry one


Happy Thanksgiving wizzer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2017)

“relevant information may not be getting reported” to the database and that the agencies needed to determine “the steps we can take to ensure that those who are prohibited from purchasing firearms are prevented from doing so.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/22/us/politics/justice-department-gun-check.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “relevant information may not be getting reported” to the database and that the agencies needed to determine “the steps we can take to ensure that those who are prohibited from purchasing firearms are prevented from doing so.”
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/22/us/politics/justice-department-gun-check.html


Under Obama.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Under Obama.


"And" now as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "And" now as well.


Just keeping you informed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2017)

Woman Uses Gun To Protect Herself From Man Who Broke Into Her Home
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.dailywire.com/news/23902/woman-uses-gun-protect-herself-man-who-broke-her-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjQuJePptfXAhWOkeAKHVuBBb4QqUMIQjAE&usg=AOvVaw0CognypLbBobyJvm01OWYs&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "And" now as well.


It's called government bureaucracy.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2017)

↑
WSJ? National Review? Left wing rags, give me a break.
↑
The discussion is about your friend not believing the story because he doesn't like the author, sound just like you.


----------



## nononono (Nov 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> One of the best weapons ever made, IMHO.
> *Interested in a Military Surplus 1911 Pistol? Your Chance To Get One May Be Here Soon.*


*Military Issue 45.....Damn near " Bullet " proof. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Military Issue 45.....Damn near " Bullet " proof. *


100 years and still going strong. 1911 .45 ACP.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2017)

TheBlaze

Black Friday posts new all-time record for number of background checks in single day, FBI says
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/11/26/black-friday-posts-new-all-time-record-for-number-of-background-checks-in-single-day-fbi-says/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiBz6DT-dzXAhVlmeAKHVdXCIQQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw3CaJ3BPUMHncRkKw1czDI5&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2017)

*You Can Thank American Indians for American Gun Culture*
Europeans may have brought the guns, but Native Americans definitely brought the arms culture.

https://fee.org/articles/you-can-thank-american-indians-for-american-gun-culture/

*A Wider View of the History of American Arms Culture*

American legal history of the right to arms has always paid attention to English legal history, especially the 1689 English Bill of Rights. Sometimes, efforts have been made to draw one-to-one comparisons, to assume that English law and practice about the right to arms must have been fully transposed to America. To the contrary, Anglo-American arms culture began diverging from English arms culture starting in 1606 and continuing ever since. The different environmental conditions in America were one cause; another was the distance from London and the necessity that the colonists take care of themselves. Accomplishing the opposite of what the despotic Stuart monarchs were attempting to impose on England, the Anglo-Americans developed a culture of near-universal armament, with a preference for guns that were more reliable, easier to conceal, faster to shoot, and quicker to reload.


The American colonists of the 17th century moved away from the European model that civic virtue in use of firearms meant standing in line, blindly obeying your social superiors and shooting with minimal skill a gun you didn’t even own. The American model was responsible individual initiative, widespread personal ownership of high-quality arms and proficient accuracy. The divergence between English and American arms ideals was a cause and an effect of similar divergences in social and political life, including a broader electoral franchise and less rigid class distinctions in America compared with England.

The colonists’ new arms culture was profoundly influenced by Indian arms culture, which the colonists imitated in many respects. Perhaps this weekend you may practice precise riflery on a 200-yard range. Or you may take a defensive handgun class that trains you to make quick individual decisions under pressure. Whether or not you like American arms culture, you shouldn’t think of it as something that was brought across the Atlantic Ocean by European immigrants. It’s true that those immigrants brought the firearms. Yet those firearms were quickly integrated into an arms culture that had already existed in America for centuries and that would eventually become the arms culture of American of all races. That was the arms culture founded by the first Americans, the American Indians.


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2017)

*Another hot crossbow ......Review below.*


*Specs:* Weight: 5.4 lb.; Draw weight; 280 lb.; Power stroke: 10.2”; Speed: 343 fps.

*The Lowdown:* One beef about recurve crossbows is that, while undeniably reliable, they’re flipping loud. 
The Micro Suppressor goes after that problem with with Excalibur’s new Sound Deadening System (SDS), 
a system of rubber dampening features that work in sync to reduce vibration and noise. The 280-pound draw 
weight will make cocking the bow a challenge for some. But with a axle-axle width of 21 inches at full draw, 
and overall length of just 31 inches, the Micro Suppressor is not just quiet, but also compact and handy for a recurve.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2017)

_This essay is based in part on Nicholas J. Johnson, David B. Kopel, George A. Mocsary & Michael P. O’Shea, _“Firearms Law and the Second Amendment: Regulation, Rights, and Policy,” 2nd edition (Aspen Pub. 2017)_._

It is widely agreed that the United States has an exceptional gun culture. Although Great Britain is America’s “mother country,” the two nations have very different arms cultures. Why so? Historically, two reasons were especially important in the early colonial period:

1. The practical differences between conditions in America and in Great Britain.
2. The influence of American Indians.

What today is called “American gun culture” is founded on American Indian arms culture. The convergence of Europeans and American Indians produced a new, hybrid arms culture. Although that culture has changed over the centuries, we can still find in 21st-century arms culture the influence of the Anglo-Indian convergence along the 17th century Atlantic seaboard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2017)

*The Indians*

American Indians got nearly all of their protein from hunting. Although the Anglo-Americans (English in America) did hunt, they were not as dependent on hunting because the Anglo-Americans had cattle-raising and Atlantic fishing as fairly reliable protein sources.

Not surprisingly, the Indians were highly proficient with bows (as the English had been long before). They could shoot accurately at moving targets and could shoot while moving.

Indian warfare was very different from European warfare. Whereas European battles were usually known in advance to both sides, Indians fought primarily with surprise attacks and small-scale raids. The European infantryman was trained to be an automaton, absolutely obedient to his officers; he had to stay standing in line, reloading his matchlock, while lines of enemy soldiers fired at him. The Indians, however, extolled individual valor in combat. In battle, each man was his own commander.

So for European warfare of the 17th century, mass, unthinking, unaimed fire was the correct doctrine. But for Indian warfare in the dense woods near the Atlantic seaboard, individual marksmanship and initiative were essential.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2017)

*The Anglo-Indian Encounter*

In the Western Hemisphere, just as in the Eastern Hemisphere, the control of territory was based on right of conquest. Whoever could take and hold territory by force of arms could keep that territory as long as they could defend it. To be sure, the various groups in both hemispheres made treaties and alliances and often managed to resolve territorial disputes without resorting to force. But when push came to shove, possession was at least 9/10th of the law and possession was based on armed victory. None of this changed when Europeans began arriving in America. Indian territories, such as the lands of the Powhatan Confederation in Virginia, that had been conquered from other Indians came under pressure from the Europeans. Warfare was endemic, with many shifting alliances between various colonies and various tribes.

Trade was also endemic. The Anglo-Americans had plenty of high-quality trade goods. For Indians, the most desired of these were firearms, right from the start of the early days in Virginia. (See Frederick Fausz’s “Fighting ‘Fire’ with Firearms: The Anglo-Powhatan Arms Race in Early Virginia.”)

*Desire for the best European guns, the flintlocks, compelled Indians to develop a sophisticated and large-scale trade economy, according to Patrick A. Malone in “The Skulking Way of War: Technology and Tactics Among the New England Indians.” Eventually, the Indian fur trade economy would bring fur pelts from the trans-Mississippi, through a network of tribes, to Euro-American traders near the Atlantic seaboard. Whereas European colonists in some other parts of the world could get away with selling primitive firearms, the Indians quickly became sophisticated arms consumers, knowing and demanding quality.*

The Anglo-Americans faced a dilemma in their Indian trade. On the one hand, firearms sales were often a _sine qua non_ for trade relations with any tribe of unconquered friendly Indians. On the other hand, the colonists were desperate to keep firearms out of the hands of hostile Indians. The colonists enacted many laws to attempt to control the Indian arms trade, but they were exercises in futility. To the limited extent that the laws deterred Anglo-Americans from selling arms to the Indians, Indians could acquire arms from trade networks linked to New Netherland (Delaware to Albany) or New France (Canada down to New Orleans, via the Mississippi River). *Indian wars continued until the late 19th century, and nobody’s policies, including those of the U.S. government, managed to prevent Indians from acquiring arms. (See David J. Silverman’s “Thundersticks: Firearms and Violent Transformation of Native America.”)*

*Especially in frontier regions, many colonists lived in a state of constant peril from Indian raids. Even when there were formal treaty relations with the most proximate Indians, the Indians might change their minds and launch a surprise attack. For example, Virginia was nearly wiped out by the Powhatan in the Second Anglo-Powhatan War, which began in 1622.*

To defend families and communities, the colonists were on their own. The general 17th century model of Spanish and French colonialism centered on trade outposts run by the central government in Europe and protected by that government’s standing army and navy. The English approach, though, was usually to grant a charter to a joint stock company or to a proprietor, to create some basic rules for colonial governance and relations with the mother country, and mostly to leave the colonists to fend for themselves. The English policy reduced the central government’s burden of expense for the colonies and forced the colonists to provide for their own defense.

Accordingly, most colonies enacted strict laws to instill and foster a firearms culture. This required changing the habits of some of the immigrants from Europe, most of whom came from places with much weaker arms cultures.

Of course, the colonial laws included mandatory participation in the militia by able-bodied males and mandatory personal arms ownership for such participation. That part of the story is well-known. But the colonial laws went further.

One effect of the Anglo-Indian encounter was to foster a culture of widespread household gun ownership and widespread arms carrying. 

Many laws required firearms ownership by any head of a household, even if the head were not militia-eligible (e.g., the head of the household was a woman or an old man.) Heads of households had to ensure that there was at least one firearm for every male in the household age 16 or over. This included free servants and indentured servants. Some colonies required that when a male indentured servant completed his term of service, his “freedom dues” (goods given by the master, so that the former servant could live independently) had to include a firearm.


To encourage settlement, the Carolina colony (today, North Carolina, South Carolina and Georgia) induced immigration by offering immigrants freehold land ownership, along with strong guarantees of religious liberty. To receive the land grant, an immigrant had to bring six months worth of provisions to take care of his family while his farm was being cleared and cultivated. Also required: ‘‘provided always, that every man be armed with a good musket full bore, 10 pounds powder and 20 pounds of bullet.’’ (See “A Brief Description of the Province of Carolina” (London 1666), a pamphlet by proprietors encouraging immigration, reprinted in “9 English Historical Documents: American Colonial Documents to 1776,” David C. Douglas gen. ed., Merrill Jensen ed., 1955).

The Massachusetts Bay Colony ordered parents to arrange for arms training for all their children aged 10 or above, both boys and girls. Conscientious objectors were exempt.

Arms carrying was often mandatory for travel outside of towns and for attendance at large public events, particularly church services. Then, as now, unarmed church services were favorite targets for attack, because there would be lots of people gathered in a small space.

So one effect of the Anglo-Indian encounter was to foster a culture of widespread household gun ownership and widespread arms carrying. This was very different from conditions back in England, where the government was certainly not ordering people to always carry guns to the weekly (and mandatory) Church of England services.

Not until the New Englanders learned to fight like Indians could they defeat the Indians. 

Today, when we think of the ideal armed American, we think of a person ready to act responsibly without waiting for orders from above. He or she doesn’t stand in place, but instead can move and can engage mobile threats. Another aspect of the ideal is what one writer calls “the cult of accuracy.” (See Alexander Rose’s “American Rifle: A Biography”.) Such accuracy can include slow fire from a difficult distance — perhaps an arrow against a bison many yards away — or a Chris Kyle sniper shot from 600 yards. Rose traces the origins of the cult of accuracy to the popularity of the Pennsylvania-Kentucky rifle, which was first produced in the early 18th century by German and Swiss immigrants near Lancaster, Pa. They modified the traditional rifles of central Europe to meet American conditions and produced an astonishingly accurate, lightweight rifle perfectly suited for dense forests of the American colonies.


Yet the first Americans to participate in the cult of accuracy weren’t the 18th-century hunters of Kentucky. They were Indians of the previous century, who quickly transferred their traditional bow and arrow skills to the newfangled flintlocks.

Two volunteer units proved exceptionally able at finding and engaging King Philip’s very mobile warriors. Benjamin Church’s volunteers were 70 percent Indian. Moseley’s rangers were all from the social periphery: apprentices, servants, prisoners, and Indians. Even when the volunteer units could not catch King Philip’s forces, they kept up a fast pursuit, so that the camps of King Philip and his allies had to be abandoned quickly. Stores of food, ammunition, gunpowder and other supplies had to be left behind. The war of attrition gradually deprived the Wampanoag and their allies of supplies and destroyed their morale, leading eventually to surrender.

Not until the New Englanders learned to fight like Indians could they defeat the Indians.

Colonial Massachusetts never repeated its error from the first phase of King Philip’s War. Thereafter, military responsibility within the colony was more equally shared. To the extent that armies for extended operations could be raised by paying well for volunteers, they were. As the English militia theorists (e.g., James Harrington, “The Commonwealth of Oceana,” 1656)  had predicted, a genuine people’s militia served the people. ‘‘A survey of Massachusetts records reveals no instance in which the colony’s rulers attempted to employ the militia as a police force, as a tax collector, or as an instrument of social control.’’ (See Timothy Breen, “Persistent Localism: English Social Change and the Shaping of New England Institutions,” 32 _Wm. & Mary Q._ 3d ser. 3, 23 (1975).)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Another hot crossbow ......Review below.*
> 
> 
> *Specs:* Weight: 5.4 lb.; Draw weight; 280 lb.; Power stroke: 10.2”; Speed: 343 fps.
> ...


Today, when we think of the ideal armed American, we think of a person ready to act responsibly without waiting for orders from above. He or she doesn’t stand in place, but instead can move and can engage mobile threats. Another aspect of the ideal is what one writer calls *“the cult of accuracy.” *(See Alexander Rose’s “American Rifle: A Biography”.) Such accuracy can include slow fire from a difficult distance — perhaps an arrow against a bison many yards away — or a Chris Kyle sniper shot from 600 yards. Rose traces the origins of the cult of accuracy to the popularity of the Pennsylvania-Kentucky rifle, which was first produced in the early 18th century by German and Swiss immigrants near Lancaster, Pa. They modified the traditional rifles of central Europe to meet American conditions and produced an astonishingly accurate, lightweight rifle perfectly suited for dense forests of the American colonies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2017)

Gun-control advocates often argue that gun-control laws must be more restrictive than the original meaning of the Second Amendment would allow, because modern firearms are so different from the firearms of the late 18th century. This argument is based on ignorance of the history of firearms. It is true that in 1791 the most common firearms were handguns or long guns that had to be reloaded after every shot. But it is not true that repeating arms, which can fire multiple times without reloading, were unimagined in 1791. To the contrary, repeating arms long predate the 1606 founding of the first English colony in America. As of 1791, repeating arms were available but expensive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

*Centuries of Repeating Arms*

What kind of repeating arms were available before 1815, when the Madison-Monroe mass production innovation program began? The state of the art was the Girandoni air rifle, invented around 1779 for Austrian army sharpshooters. Lewis and Clark would carry a Girandoni on their famous expedition, during the Jefferson administration. The Girandoni could shoot 21 or 22 bullets in .46 or .49 caliber without reloading. Ballistically equal to a firearm, a single shot from the Girandoni could penetrate a one-inch wood plank, or take an elk. (For more on the Girandoni, see my article “The History of Firearms Magazines and Magazine Prohibitions,” 88 Albany L. Rev. 849, 852-53 (2015).)

The first repeaters had been invented about three centuries before. The earliest-known model is a German breech-loading matchlock arquebus from around 1490-1530 with a 10-shot revolving cylinder. M.L. Brown, _Firearms in Colonial America: The Impact on History and Technology, 1492-1792_, 50 (1980). Henry VIII had a long gun that used a revolving cylinder (a “revolver”) for multiple shots. W.W. Greener, _The Gun and Its Development_, 81-82 (9th ed. 1910). A 16-round wheel lock dates from about 1580. Kopel, at 852.

Production of repeaters continued in the seventeenth century. Brown, at 105-6 (four-barreled wheel-lock pistol could fire 15 shots in a few seconds); John Nigel George, _English Guns and Rifles_, 55-58 (1947) (English breech-loading lever-action repeater, and a revolver, made no later than the British Civil War, and perhaps earlier, by an English gun maker).

_*The Second Amendment extends, prima facie, to all instruments that constitute bearable arms.*_



The first repeaters to be built in large quantities appear to be the 1646 Danish flintlocks that used a pair of tubular magazines, and could fire 30 shots without reloading. Like a modern lever-action rifle, the next shot was made ready by a simple two-step motion of the trigger guard. These guns were produced for the Danish and Dutch armies. Brown, at 106-7.

In Colonial America, repeating arms were available for people who could afford them, or who were skilled enough to make their own. For example, in September 1722, John Pim of Boston entertained some Indians by demonstrating a firearm he had made. Although “loaded but once,” it “was discharged eleven times following, with bullets in the space of two minutes each which went through a double door at fifty yards’ distance.” Samuel Niles, _A Summary Historical Narrative of the Wars in New England_, Massachusetts Historical Society Collections, 4th ser., vol. 5, 347 (1837). Pim’s gun may have been a type of the repeating flintlock that became “popular in England from the third quarter of the 17th century,” and was manufactured in Massachusetts starting in the early eighteenth. Harold L. Peterson, _Arms and Armor in Colonial America 1526-1783_, 215-17 (Dover reprint 2000) (Smithsonian Institution 1956). Another repeating flintlock, invented by Philadelphia’s Joseph Belton, could fire eight shots in three seconds. _Idem, _217. Pim also owned a .52 caliber six-shot flintlock revolver, similar to the revolvers that had been made in England since the turn of the century. Brown, 255. A variety of multi-shot pistols from the late eighteenth century have been preserved, holding two to four rounds. Charles Winthrop Sawyer, _Firearms in American History: 1600 to 1800_, 194-98, 215-16 (1910).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

*“the cult of accuracy.”  *I love this term


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Today, when we think of the ideal armed American, we think of a person ready to act responsibly without waiting for orders from above. He or she doesn’t stand in place, but instead can move and can engage mobile threats. Another aspect of the ideal is what one writer calls *“the cult of accuracy.” *(See Alexander Rose’s “American Rifle: A Biography”.) Such accuracy can include slow fire from a difficult distance — perhaps an arrow against a bison many yards away — or a Chris Kyle sniper shot from 600 yards. Rose traces the origins of the cult of accuracy to the popularity of the Pennsylvania-Kentucky rifle, which was first produced in the early 18th century by German and Swiss immigrants near Lancaster, Pa. They modified the traditional rifles of central Europe to meet American conditions and produced an astonishingly accurate, lightweight rifle perfectly suited for dense forests of the American colonies.



*A quiet response is deadly !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2017)

*Shhhhhh........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *“the cult of accuracy.”  *I love this term


Nice post, way to branch (but not too far) and show an opinion . . . baby steps . . . baby steps.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2017)

*




*

*Yep....Al's a " Handy " Tool.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2017)

You know there are too many guns in the USA when someone finds one and (allegedly) accidentally kills someone via ricochet. Then, on top of that, the laws concerning guns, and the use thereof, are so lax that a felon can't even get convicted of manslaughter in such a circumstance. It's time to toughen our gun laws for the good of all!


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know there are too many guns in the USA when someone finds one and (allegedly) accidentally kills someone via ricochet. Then, on top of that, the laws concerning guns, and the use thereof, are so lax that a felon can't even get convicted of manslaughter in such a circumstance. It's time to toughen our gun laws for the good of all!



*That's how fucked up you are and the system......*
*That guy KILLED Kate Steinle and we all know it.*
*The jury was given railroad instructions to support*
*Illegal Aliens and to spite the President ....Nothing but Shit *
*from San Francisco " The Shithole " by The Bay !*


----------



## Wez (Dec 7, 2017)

More guns, more gun deaths.

https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/12/07/568634993/researchers-look-for-gun-violence-clues-in-google-searches-and-background-checks

*Researchers Look For Gun Violence Clues In Google Searches And Background Checks*

_A study published Thursday concludes that a subsequent increase in gun exposure led to more accidental firearm deaths than otherwise would have occurred in the months after the school shooting._


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know there are too many guns in the USA when someone finds one and (allegedly) accidentally kills someone via ricochet. Then, on top of that, the laws concerning guns, and the use thereof, are so lax that a felon can't even get convicted of manslaughter in such a circumstance. It's time to toughen our gun laws for the good of all!


You know you're a pinheaded fool when you believe this seven time felon found the stolen gun.
You prove your ignorance when you claim the laws are lax, you simply lack common sense and knowledge of the law.
The jury could have found this man guilty of manslaughter or negligent homicide. They chose not to.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2017)

*Did the New Mexico shooter today need a license to pull the trigger ?*

*Hmmmmm......?*

*That's right, Silence from the Liberals.*


----------



## Wez (Dec 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You know you're a pinheaded fool when you believe this seven time felon found the stolen gun.
> You prove your ignorance when you claim the laws are lax, you simply lack common sense and knowledge of the law.
> The jury could have found this man guilty of manslaughter or negligent homicide. They chose not to.


So much arrogance crammed into one little comment...


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> So much arrogance crammed into one little comment...


*Perverted Arrogance = Wez*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> So much arrogance crammed into one little comment...


Spare us all your rightous indignation.
Daffy probabably believes that OJ is looking for the "real killer".....geeezzzzuss...


----------



## Wez (Dec 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Spare us all your rightous indignation.


I think you're confused as to who is displaying what.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I think you're confused as to who is displaying what.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> I think you're confused as to who is displaying what.


 Only in your meme...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 8, 2017)

One less thieving punk to worry about:

_A father eating at a Popeye’s restaurant -- and carrying his licensed handgun -- shot a would-be robber dead Wednesday after the thief threatened the man's family at gunpoint and demanded the dad's belongings.

The San Antonio Police Department said Ander Herrera, 19, walked into the restaurant on South Flores Street just after 9 p.m. Wednesday and demanded Carlos Molina hand over his cash.

Molina, 32, said he had no money because he had just bought his family a meal. The gunman then turned toward the counter and started yelling at a manager who was trying to take cover, FOX29 reported.

Authorities said two more members of Molina’s family came out of a restroom amid the commotion and the suspect pointed his gun at them.

Molina then whipped out his gun and shot Herrera several times, killing him.

It wasn't clear if any charges would be filed in connection with the incident, but officers said they believe Molina fired at Herrera in defense of a third person, FOX29 reported._
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/12/08/texas-father-shoots-kills-popeyes-robbery-suspect-who-threatened-family-police-say.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 8, 2017)

Another one bites the dust:

_An 84-year-old Pennsylvania man successfully fought off a home invasion, fatally shooting one intruder after two men broke into his house in the middle of the night.

Ellwood City police said Don Lutz was awakened by a noise around 1:15 a.m. Friday. He grabbed a handgun, which he told KDKA he keeps under his pillow while he sleeps, and went out to investigate.

He was met by two men breaking into his home.

“I was in bed sleeping, they woke me up,” Lutz told KDKA. “Woken up to them busting in on my front door, and I went out in the hallway in the dark, and I met this one guy, and he went to grab me and that’s when I shot him.”_
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/12/08/pennsylvania-man-84-shoots-and-kills-home-invader-fights-off-another.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> One less thieving punk to worry about:
> 
> _A father eating at a Popeye’s restaurant -- and carrying his licensed handgun -- shot a would-be robber dead Wednesday after the thief threatened the man's family at gunpoint and demanded the dad's belongings.
> 
> ...


Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Another one bites the dust:
> 
> _An 84-year-old Pennsylvania man successfully fought off a home invasion, fatally shooting one intruder after two men broke into his house in the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


Pays to be careful.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

4:08
*Best Character Introduction in Cinema History - John Wayne - Big Jake*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2017)

What Being a Dad with a Gun Taught My Daughter
DON CICCHETTI
We were all taught that the threat of violence would traumatize our kids.  Here's what I learned from a practical demonstration. More
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/12/what_being_a_dad_with_a_gun_taught_my_daughter.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2017)

Best case for less guns in America may be the Kate Steinle's death. If there were less guns there would be less just lying around on the ground, loaded . . . and less children shooting people while playing, "Bang! Bang!".


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 4:08
> *Best Character Introduction in Cinema History - John Wayne - Big Jake*


Looks like Big Jake was supporter of immigration.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Looks like Big Jake was supporter of immigration.


So is sheriff Joe.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So is sheriff Joe.


Sure - that's why he is in jail.

Oh, wait - he got pardoned.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Best case for less guns in America may be the Kate Steinle's death. If there were less guns there would be less just lying around on the ground, loaded . . . and less children shooting people while playing, "Bang! Bang!".


Had the seven time felon and five time deported illegal alien been held by authorities in San Francisco as requested by federal law enforcement, Kate would still be with us you pin headed buffoon.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Sure - that's why he is in jail.
> 
> Oh, wait - he got pardoned.


Oh wait - that was a misdemeanor conviction....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Sure - that's why he is in jail.
> 
> Oh, wait - he got pardoned.


Just Making America Great Again, as promised.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2017)

*Make*
*America*
*Gun Friendly*
*Again*


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2017)

*Lock Gloria Up !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

Talk about happy endings,

Top 25 Defensive Gun Uses of 2017
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/30/top-25-defensive-gun-uses-of-2017/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjrkI7yn7PYAhWC4yYKHVYNBn8QqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw1hIkte02Lm8r_jziJEzDuS&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2018)

FAIL: Investigators Tried To Illegally Buy Guns Online. Here's How Many They Obtained.
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/25472/narrative-fail-investigators-tried-illegally-buy-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwj-r5CjssTYAhXEzVMKHc5sAK8QqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw0FmqJ7CBt1ykBYxwbwU5n4&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Jan 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> FAIL: Investigators Tried To Illegally Buy Guns Online. Here's How Many They Obtained.
> 6 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/25472/narrative-fail-investigators-tried-illegally-buy-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwj-r5CjssTYAhXEzVMKHc5sAK8QqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw0FmqJ7CBt1ykBYxwbwU5n4&ampcf=1


*They should have went thru Hillary Rodham Clinton, she's real good at *
*" covert " shit......*


----------



## nononono (Jan 8, 2018)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Wez (Jan 23, 2018)

_"It's Tuesday. This is already the second school shooting this week. Meanwhile, in Las Vegas, the world's largest gun trade show opens today just a few blocks from the Mandalay Bay massacre. Just another day in Amerika..."
_
The definition of insanity...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"It's Tuesday. This is already the second school shooting this week. Meanwhile, in Las Vegas, the world's largest gun trade show opens today just a few blocks from the Mandalay Bay massacre. Just another day in Amerika..."
> _
> The definition of insanity...


The Trumpians don't even want to curb opioid use, why in hell would they want to limit other unnecessary deaths?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Trumpians don't even want to curb opioid use, why in hell would they want to limit other unnecessary deaths?


Because that limits the number of people they can profit from.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"It's Tuesday. This is already the second school shooting this week. Meanwhile, in Las Vegas, the world's largest gun trade show opens today just a few blocks from the Mandalay Bay massacre. Just another day in Amerika..."
> _
> The definition of insanity...


How many people die of gun suicides every year?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many people die of gun suicides every year?


Non-Sequitur, there's your voice getting in your own way yet again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *They should have went thru Hillary Rodham Clinton, she's real good at *
> *" covert " shit......*


Fast and Furious even.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Non-Sequitur, there's your voice getting in your own way yet again.


Wezʻs stats disagree with you.


----------



## Wez (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Non-Sequitur


It's what passes for intelligent discussion from nutters in here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because that limits the number of people they can profit from.


Tell them that then, please.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's what passes for intelligent discussion from nutters in here.


Once again dizzy makes up his own narrative separate from that of which he is responding to.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's what passes for intelligent discussion from nutters in here.


We'll let you know what passes for intelligent discussion when you stop making delusional comments about people not caring about others.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Yet another sad story of mis-handling firearms by people who obviously didn't get proper training.

A 14-year-old Indiana boy was accidentally shot and killed by his older sister Sunday as they and their father prepared to go target shooting.

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/national/year-old-accidentally-shot-killed-older-sister/CVhyIMbr7UkWQwqR7XLiyI/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We'll let you know what passes for intelligent discussion when you stop making delusional comments about people not caring about others.


"The bottom line comes first" . . . "Greed, for lack of a better term, is good"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another sad story of mis-handling firearms by people who obviously didn't get proper training.
> 
> A 14-year-old Indiana boy was accidentally shot and killed by his older sister Sunday as they and their father prepared to go target shooting.
> 
> http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/national/year-old-accidentally-shot-killed-older-sister/CVhyIMbr7UkWQwqR7XLiyI/


Maybe all kids should be trained in the proper use of firearms.
You could start a signature drive to lobby for having it made a required course in High School.
It could be called the rat gun safety bill.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe all kids should be trained in the proper use of firearms.
> You could start a signature drive to lobby for having it made a required course in High School.
> It could be called the rat gun safety bill.


I took Hunting & Fishing in 7th grade . . . we should train anyone who wants a firearm and as I said before we should have compulsory military service, compulsory. Even little Donald can sweep the floors and clean the latrines of those capable and willing to be in the actual defense units.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I took Hunting & Fishing in 7th grade . . . we should train anyone who wants a firearm and as I said before we should have compulsory military service, compulsory. Even little Donald can sweep the floors and clean the latrines of those capable and willing to be in the actual defense units.


Sounds a little commie-like, like your union.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I took Hunting & Fishing in 7th grade . . . we should train anyone who wants a firearm and as I said before we should have compulsory military service, compulsory. Even little Donald can sweep the floors and clean the latrines of those capable and willing to be in the actual defense units.


I'll sign the petition.
Lets train at least one family member in every household in marksmanship and proper gun safety.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another sad story of mis-handling firearms by people who obviously didn't get proper training.
> 
> A 14-year-old Indiana boy was accidentally shot and killed by his older sister Sunday as they and their father prepared to go target shooting.
> 
> http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/national/year-old-accidentally-shot-killed-older-sister/CVhyIMbr7UkWQwqR7XLiyI/


Horrible.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll sign the petition.
> Lets train at least one family member in every household in marksmanship and proper gun safety.


It should be offered, not mandatory, this is America, Home of the Brave, Land of the Free to be armed at all times . . . and possibly mistakenly, or maybe not, shoot someone (with some state laws absolving the shooter of guilt). Better be prepared to defend yourself at home, in traffic, at the supermarket, in the parking lot, at Kindergartens . . . you get the point, it is a little crazy.


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another sad story of mis-handling firearms by people who obviously didn't get proper training.
> 
> A 14-year-old Indiana boy was accidentally shot and killed by his older sister Sunday as they and their father prepared to go target shooting.
> 
> http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/national/year-old-accidentally-shot-killed-older-sister/CVhyIMbr7UkWQwqR7XLiyI/


Loaded, unlocked guns in the  home, and the parents have not taught their teen-age children about gun safety.  I know where I would look to place the blame.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Loaded, unlocked guns in the  home, and the parents have not taught their teen-age children about gun safety.  I know where I would look to place the blame.


There are no bad dogs just bad owners.


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are no bad dogs just bad owners.


I don't believe in the "bad dog" theory, but I would rather face a bad chihuahua than a bad rottweiller.


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"It's Tuesday. This is already the second school shooting this week. Meanwhile, in Las Vegas, the world's largest gun trade show opens today just a few blocks from the Mandalay Bay massacre. Just another day in Amerika..."
> _
> The definition of insanity...



*Yes....YOU Liberals are the definition of Insanity !*
*Yes....That is a Fact !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It should be offered, not mandatory, this is America, Home of the Brave, Land of the Free to be armed at all times . . . and possibly mistakenly, or maybe not, shoot someone (with some state laws absolving the shooter of guilt). Better be prepared to defend yourself at home, in traffic, at the supermarket, in the parking lot, at Kindergartens . . . you get the point, it is a little crazy.


I was just stringing you along, rat.
I do think gun safety and marksmanship would be a cool thing to offer as an elective.
Will never happen, though.
The government wants you afraid of guns.


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2018)

*Lawn Darts.....a Liberal Fantasy.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was just stringing you along, rat.
> I do think gun safety and marksmanship would be a cool thing to offer as an elective.
> Will never happen, though.
> The government wants you afraid of guns.


Who tells you these things?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who tells you these things?


The title of the thread might be a clue.


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was just stringing you along, rat.
> I do think gun safety and marksmanship would be a cool thing to offer as an elective.
> Will never happen, though.
> The government wants you afraid of guns.


Is that what the paranoid underdogs believe?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was just stringing you along, rat.


I do realize you wouldn't want "all" people to be trained in proper gun safety, just those you consider "your" type of American, you know, the "acceptable" ones, eh Pepe'?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do realize you wouldn't want "all" people to be trained in proper gun safety, just those you consider "your" type of American, you know, the "acceptable" ones, eh Pepe'?


Good grief, rat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who tells you these things?


Us people don't need to be told what to think like you people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Us people don't need to be told what to think like you people.


Who told you that?


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who told you that?



*You did !*


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2018)

Wez said:


>



*With proper parental instruction neither will happen.....How about that !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was just stringing you along, rat.
> I do think gun safety and marksmanship would be a cool thing to offer as an elective.
> Will never happen, though.
> The government wants you afraid of guns.


The high school I went to required JROTC in Frosh and Sophomore as a graduation requirement which included gun safety.  We actually had an armory and range on campus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The high school I went to required JROTC in Frosh and Sophomore as a graduation requirement which included gun safety.  We actually had an armory and range on campus.


You like proving the plumber wrong I see.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You like proving the plumber wrong I see.


Nope he's right.  I went to a private school.  It'll never happen in public schools here and I'm not sure the Range and Armory still exist at my old HS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nope he's right.  I went to a private school.  It'll never happen in public schools here and I'm not sure the Range and Armory still exist at my old HS.


How old are you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You like proving the plumber wrong I see.


The plumber has the ability to acknowledge when he's wrong, but only in third person.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nope he's right.  I went to a private school.  It'll never happen in public schools here and I'm not sure the Range and Armory still exist at my old HS.


Can you imagine the shitstorm if a public school tried to do that in California?
(onsite armory and range)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you imagine the shitstorm if a public school tried to do that in California?
> (onsite armory and range)


May be frowned upon.
My highschool has a range underground, my dad shot in it when he was there, 1936.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you imagine the shitstorm if a public school tried to do that in California?
> (onsite armory and range)


My NRA hunter safety course was taught in Miss Hubbard's high school math classroom after hours - complete with various rifles and shotguns to demonstrate correct procedures.  The followon marksmanship class was taught in a church basement - .22s on a 50-foot range.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you imagine the shitstorm if a public school tried to do that in California?
> (onsite armory and range)


Politicians are stupid.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How old are you?


I grew up with 45's and 33's.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I grew up with 45's and 33's.


Yep....along with reel to reel then 8 tracks & then cassettes.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nope he's right.  I went to a private school.  It'll never happen in public schools here and I'm not sure the Range and Armory still exist at my old HS.


Did you wear the uniform?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you wear the uniform?


Every other week.  Sucked.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nope he's right.  I went to a private school.  It'll never happen in public schools here and I'm not sure the Range and Armory still exist at my old HS.


Here in the US or here in California?

http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/15/politics/missouri-first-grade-gun-lessons/index.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> May be frowned upon.
> My highschool has a range underground, my dad shot in it when he was there, 1936.


California used to be full of Californians.
It didnt go to shit until half of the eastern seaboard brought their snooty leftist elitism, and set it in the sun to fester.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Every other week.  Sucked.


Eh, it's not altogether a horrible idea . . . keeps their minds on learning not fashion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here in the US or here in California?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/15/politics/missouri-first-grade-gun-lessons/index.html


Both.  Did you read the article?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Eh, it's not altogether a horrible idea . . . keeps their minds on learning not fashion.


Even then girls loved uniforms.  We learned that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> California used to be full of Californians.
> It didnt go to shit until half of the eastern seaboard brought their snooty leftist elitism, and set it in the sun to fester.


You sound like the cowboys and ranchers in Arizona that my dad hangs with . . . except they think Bundy's a criminal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Even then girls loved uniforms.  We learned that.


So you went in the Navy to get some?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> California used to be full of Californians.
> It didnt go to shit until half of the eastern seaboard brought their snooty leftist elitism, and set it in the sun to fester.


Snowflakes.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sound like the cowboys and ranchers in Arizona that my dad hangs with . . . except they think Bundy's a criminal.


How could any rational person think he is not?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you went in the Navy to get some?


Some what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Some, what?


There I fixed it for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> How could any rational person think he is not?


Let the judicial system work.  Without snipers this time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Both.  Did you read the article?


Huskerdumb, Son of E-reader.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There I fixed it for you.


In that case, No. Lol!


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Let the judicial system work.  Without snipers this time.


Like this guy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Like this guy?


Is he a sniper or a spotter?


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is he a sniper or a spotter?


The outcome of his trial said he was guilty.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> The outcome of his trial said he was guilty.


Now what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I grew up with 45's and 33's.


I grew up with an over under 410/20 gauge, a 30.06, a .22 pistol and later various hand guns. My dad was a licensed firearms dealer in the state of California . . . the rules are a bit different in Arizona.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> In that case, No. Lol!


I meant it as in "Heck yeah I got some, what about it?" nothing malevolent intended.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I meant it as in "Heck yeah I got some, what about it?" nothing malevolent intended.


I joined because I wanted to be Maverick


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sound like the cowboys and ranchers in Arizona that my dad hangs with . . . except they think Bundy's a criminal.


We're you adopted or did you stay home with Mommy and make cookies?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I grew up with an over under 410/20 gauge, a 30.06, a .22 pistol and later various hand guns. My dad was a licensed firearms dealer in the state of California . . . the rules are a bit different in Arizona.


And again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you went in the Navy to get some?


You have a complete lack of respect for women.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I joined because I wanted to be Maverick


Big Valley, The Rifleman, Bonanza and every John Wayne movie is all a growing boy needs to watch.
Husker and X5 1/2 watched soap operas with mom.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I joined because I wanted to be Maverick


Great part, horrible actor . . . why not Iceman?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> The outcome of his trial said he was guilty.


Yes, that's why he's still in jail, douchebag liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Big Valley, The Rifleman, Bonanza and every John Wayne movie is all a growing boy needs to watch.
> Husker and X5 1/2 watched soap operas with mom.


That's funny, real rough and tumble stuff that Big Valley, Barbara Stanwyck was a real ass-kicker. The Rifleman (by the way my dad's nickname back in the neighborhood) was a bit on the soft side as well. Now, "The Cowboys" (which I knew kids from Hemet that were stunt doubles for the kids in that movie and who I went to a premiere with, just saying) was when movie's started getting a bit more realistic . . . but really, Big Valley?


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Big Valley, The Rifleman, Bonanza and every John Wayne movie is all a growing boy needs to watch.
> Husker and X5 1/2 watched soap operas with mom.


"His Private Secretary"?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0024124/?ref_=ttls_li_tt


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have a complete lack of respect for women.


Was I the one referring to women liking men in a uniform?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Big Valley, The Rifleman, Bonanza and every John Wayne movie is all a growing boy needs to watch.
> Husker and X5 1/2 watched soap operas with mom.


Lucas McCain was also a failed Dodgers 1st baseman and Mark McCain (Jonnie Crawford) had a well-known retro big band areound these parts for many years. Loved that show...you can  still find episodes on TV.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Great part, horrible actor . . . why not Iceman?


Im iceman.
I wont play unless I get to be iceman.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was I the one referring to women liking men in a uniform?


Do you ever hear Iz telling someone how to treat women? You on the other hand seem rather hypocritical on the matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's funny, real rough and tumble stuff that Big Valley, Barbara Stanwyck was a real ass-kicker. The Rifleman (by the way my dad's nickname back in the neighborhood) was a bit on the soft side as well. Now, "The Cowboys" (which I knew kids from Hemet that were stunt doubles for the kids in that movie and who I went to a premiere with, just saying) was when movie's started getting a bit more realistic . . . but really, Big Valley?


I was 6, brain.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im iceman.
> I wont play unless I get to be iceman.


Then whose Goose?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you ever hear Iz telling someone how to treat women? You on the other hand seem rather hypocritical on the matter.


Why are you attempting to twist our casual conversation into something devious?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you attempting to twist our casual conversation into something devious?


Your posting history.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then whose Goose?


I dont care, but I get to be Iceman.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont care, but I get to be Iceman.


Must be the hair.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Great part, horrible actor . . . why not Iceman?


The mirrored aviators at night in a club was corny.  Okay, Viper will do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's funny, real rough and tumble stuff that Big Valley, Barbara Stanwyck was a real ass-kicker. The Rifleman (by the way my dad's nickname back in the neighborhood) was a bit on the soft side as well. Now, "The Cowboys" (which I knew kids from Hemet that were stunt doubles for the kids in that movie and who I went to a premiere with, just saying) was when movie's started getting a bit more realistic . . . but really, Big Valley?


Just watched the Cowboys a few weeks ago.  Lonesome Dove.  My all time favorite.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2018)

Duvall is a great actor...
Duvall as Captain McCrae at his best....he was great as Bluebonnet Spearman in Open Range...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just watched the Cowboys a few weeks ago.  Lonesome Dove.  My all time favorite.


Lonesome Dove is a winner. Have it on tape from the old days, use to wear it out with a few beers and the lads after a good surf. Some people thought it awful odd a group of surfers, hair still wet hooting and hollering at a cowboy movie. It's all the same to me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lonesome Dove is a winner. Have it on tape from the old days, use to wear it out with a few beers and the lads after a good surf. Some people thought it awful odd a group of surfers, hair still wet hooting and hollering at a cowboy movie. It's all the same to me.


You and a bunch of guys hooted and hollered at a cowboy movie with wet hair?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lonesome Dove is a winner. Have it on tape from the old days, use to wear it out with a few beers and the lads after a good surf. Some people thought it awful odd a group of surfers, hair still wet hooting and hollering at a cowboy movie. It's all the same to me.


Do you know the damage surfing does to the Eco system?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know the damage surfing does to the Eco system?


Yes, do you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, do you?


Of course I do, that why I don't surf.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lonesome Dove is a winner. Have it on tape from the old days, use to wear it out with a few beers and the lads after a good surf. Some people thought it awful odd a group of surfers, hair still wet hooting and hollering at a cowboy movie. It's all the same to me.


Odd indeed


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

https://eand.co/why-were-underestimating-american-collapse-be04d9e55235


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course I do, that why I don't surf.


So explain it then.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Odd indeed


Creepy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://eand.co/why-were-underestimating-american-collapse-be04d9e55235


If we survived the radical kenyan, we will survive this.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://eand.co/why-were-underestimating-american-collapse-be04d9e55235
> 
> Seen accurately. American collapse is a catastrophe of human possibility without modern parallel . And because the mess that America has made of itself, then, is so especially unique, so singular, so perversely special — the treatment will have to be novel, too. The uniqueness of these social pathologies tell us that American collapse is not like a reversion to any mean, or the downswing of a trend. It is something outside the norm. Something beyond the data. Past the statistics. It is like the meteor that hit the dinosaurs: an outlier beyond outliers, an event at the extreme of the extremes. That is why our narratives, frames, and theories cannot really capture it — much less explain it. We need a whole new language — and a new way of seeing — to even begin to make sense of it.
> 
> ...


Umair,
                                 you are seeing things anything but accurately.  

Sincerely,
Bruddah


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, do you?


Yet she persisted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yet she persisted.


So, once again, you got nothing . . . I'm thinking you've heard that all your life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, once again, you got nothing . . . I'm thinking you've heard that all your life.


Why would a greenie like yourself continue to do things that harms the very environment you enjoy so much?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would a greenie like yourself continue to do things that harms the very environment you enjoy so much?


Funny how you try to gain traction on a subject you have no idea about.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you try to gain traction on a subject you have no idea about.


You are correct, not only do I not know about it, I don't give a shit about it, but I am not the one advocating for AGW.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are correct, not only do I not know about it, I don't give a shit about it, but I am not the one advocating for AGW.


"Advocating for AGW"?  That's an interesting bit of tortured syntax.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2018)

espola said:


> "Advocating for AGW"?  That's an interesting bit of tortured syntax.


You donʻt surf.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You donʻt surf.


Was that an attempt to clear it up?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are correct, not only do I not know about it, I don't give a shit about it, but I am not the one advocating for AGW.


Attempting to set up a straw man, a possible target to shoot at? I have explained my stance before, and when even the US military, despite the ever changing opinion of the commander in chief, is taking precautions and preparing for the universally acknowledged effects of climate change (the extent to which is influenced by man is up for debate but the influence is not) it seems quite strange that you of the "all or nothing" mindset continue to refute the obvious and inevitable. Is the 100% full use of fossil fuel until it runs out of that great of importance to you that any attempts to find alternate sources is a non-starter in your eyes?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You donʻt surf.


You sure about that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are correct, not only do I not know about it, I don't give a shit about it, but I am not the one advocating for AGW.


 . . . and you can't tell us what the act of riding waves does to harm the environment?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Attempting to set up a straw man, a possible target to shoot at? I have explained my stance before, and when even the US military, despite the ever changing opinion of the commander in chief, is taking precautions and preparing for the universally acknowledged effects of climate change (the extent to which is influenced by man is up for debate but the influence is not) it seems quite strange that you of the "all or nothing" mindset continue to refute the obvious and inevitable. Is the 100% full use of fossil fuel until it runs out of that great of importance to you that any attempts to find alternate sources is a non-starter in your eyes?


Sounds like an inconvenient truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you can't tell us what the act of riding waves does to harm the environment?


Not really, maybe the to and from in your car, how they produce your wetsuit and board, not to mention disturbing the habitat of million of animals.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not really, maybe the to and from in your car, how they produce your wetsuit and board, not to mention disturbing the habitat of million of animals.


I ride my bike, the foam is where the biggest problems are and "disturbing the habitat of million of animals", are you serious?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not really, maybe the to and from in your car, how they produce your wetsuit and board, not to mention disturbing the habitat of million of animals.


Yep...the carbon foot print is huge....


----------



## Wez (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> are you serious?


Did you seriously ask that question?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yep...the carbon foot print is huge....


So coming from your all or nothing point of view what are your suggestions?


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure about that?


That looks uncannily like me, except I only used a long board once and almost got killed from getting dragged through the Ventura Pier.  In the days when I lived on the beach (about a dozen buildings down from Sonny and Cher, I found out later) I preferred to bodysurf in a shortjohn wetsuit and small duckfoot flippers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So coming from your all or nothing point of view what are your suggestions?


Surf's up...have fun!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Wez said:


> Did you seriously ask that question?


There is nothing serious about these nutters in here, you can't take anything they say as something they believe or will so for very long.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is nothing serious about these nutters in here, you can't take anything they say as something they believe or will so for very long.


QUACK!
The Duck is painting with his crop duster....we all know where that leads....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2018)

Duck and his portrait painting abilities on display....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> QUACK!
> The Duck is painting with his crop duster....we all know where that leads....


RUN! Quick! HIDE!!!! DEFLECT! DEFLECT! DEFLECT! . . .  you aren't a good poker player are you? Your intentions are always more than obvious, yet you somehow perceive yourself as crafty, hilarious!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> RUN! Quick! HIDE!!!! DEFLECT! DEFLECT! DEFLECT! . . .  you aren't a good poker player are you? Your intentions are always more than obvious, yet you somehow perceive yourself as crafty, hilarious!


Duck...
Where exactly did you receive your degree in psychology? Same place you received your art degree? I got your nutters hangin'...
I'm not running or hiding....Ramble on Ducky....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Duck...
> Where exactly did you receive your degree in psychology? Same place you received your art degree?
> Ramble on Ducky....


One doesn't need a degree to see straight through you, your avoidance and deflection are your most obvious features.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I ride my bike, the foam is where the biggest problems are and "disturbing the habitat of million of animals", are you serious?


Of course, is that not correct?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course, is that not correct?


What's more damaging to the ocean surfing or oil spills?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's more damaging to the ocean surfing or oil spills?


Do you know crude oil is a natural product? It occurs in nature, what's your point?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

Let's talk,
*McCabe Out at FBI Hours Before #ReleaseTheMemo Vote

‘Removed’*

McCabe will remain on “leave” until spring, when he can officially retire from the FBI.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Surf's up...have fun!


It's flat today Barney.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Was that an attempt to clear it up?


Absolutely.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One doesn't need a degree to see straight through you, your avoidance and deflection are your most obvious features.


Ask me a question ya poodle dick, I'll answer.
With your lazy intellect, you tend to lump individuals all together and you ask me to answer things I never uttered, implied or endorsed.
Painting with a crop duster....generalizing & being lazy.
"So coming from your all or nothing point of view what are your suggestions?" 
Surf's up have fun...is my suggestion Barney.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ask me a question ya poodle dick, I'll answer.
> With your lazy intellect, you tend to lump individuals all together and you ask me to answer things I never uttered, implied or endorsed.
> Painting with a crop duster....generalizing & being lazy.
> "So coming from your all or nothing point of view what are your suggestions?"
> Surf's up have fun...is my suggestion Barney.


That was an awful lot of words to just say nothing.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you imagine the shitstorm if a public school tried to do that in California?
> (onsite armory and range)



*Oh my.....are you right !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you went in the Navy to get some?


*More Total disrespect for the Military by a Liberal Poster.....Shame Shame.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Great part, horrible actor . . . why not Iceman?



*This is just too easy....Iceman was a DICK.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So explain it then.


*You first Eco-Boy.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ask me a question ya poodle dick, I'll answer.
> With your lazy intellect, you tend to lump individuals all together and you ask me to answer things I never uttered, implied or endorsed.
> Painting with a crop duster....generalizing & being lazy.
> "So coming from your all or nothing point of view what are your suggestions?"
> Surf's up have fun...is my suggestion Barney.


Are you still upset? Poor thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *This is just too easy....Iceman was a DICK.*


Are you calling Fandango a wannabe dick?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *This is just too easy....I'm a DICK.*


You said it.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure about that?



*Cut n paste......

*
https://i.pinimg.com/564x/87/c6/09/87c609741a00f1392002be9744b7d4ab


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I ride my bike, the foam is where the biggest problems are and "disturbing the habitat of million of animals", are you serious?


*100 yards out, one complete circle and back to the beach....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You said it.


*Yes you did and with " My " words.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2018)

espola said:


> My NRA hunter safety course was taught in Miss Hubbard's high school math classroom after hours - complete with various rifles and shotguns to demonstrate correct procedures.  The followon marksmanship class was taught in a church basement - .22s on a 50-foot range.


Bull Shit


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bull Shit


???

What is "bull shit" about it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *100 yards out, one complete circle and back to the beach....*


Up Catalina, down Hill st, Cornish to Ladera, Sunset Cliffs to the alley off Point Loma ave to Orchard, down Cable, up Pescadero through the alley to Orchard, down Cable to Del Mar, Ocean Front to Coronado, down Bacon, up to the pier, down abbott to Brighton to Dog beach, along the flood control channel/SD river path way to Hotel Circle around Riverwalk via Fashion Valley Friars Road to Sea World Drive, W. Mission Bay to the boardwalk up through Bird Rock, La Jolla past Deadman's then back again . . . it's a nice ride.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2018)

espola said:


> That was an awful lot of words to just say nothing.


Speaking of saying nothing....
You found that citation regarding Lee and his orders to shoot Union Officers?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you still upset? Poor thing.


Upset? Muahahahaaaaaaa...with you? Lord no. You pathetic moron.
You don't want to talk...it will simply confirm what is already known about you Duck....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Up Catalina, down Hill st, Cornish to Ladera, Sunset Cliffs to the alley off Point Loma ave to Orchard, down Cable, up Pescadero through the alley to Orchard, down Cable to Del Mar, Ocean Front to Coronado, down Bacon, up to the pier, down abbott to Brighton to Dog beach, along the flood control channel/SD river path way to Hotel Circle around Riverwalk via Fashion Valley Friars Road to Sea World Drive, W. Mission Bay to the boardwalk up through Bird Rock, La Jolla past Deadman's then back again . . . it's a nice ride.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2018)

espola said:


> ???
> 
> What is "bull shit" about it?


Miss Hubbard.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Upset? Muahahahaaaaaaa...with you? Lord no. You pathetic moron.
> You don't want to talk...it will simply confirm what is already known about you Duck....


"Yes, yes, relax, drink your kaopectate, you need to relax . . . yes, yes that fella you think is 'Rat Patrol' is it? Is at it again, you need to move on now dinner will be ready at 4. Please try to relax. No I don't know where your blanket is, just try to relax."


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Miss Hubbard.


That was her name - a spinster math teacher who had been there (Derby Academy) longer than any other teacher.  She lived in a small apartment above the Post Office, walked to school every day (less that 1/4 mile), and saved her money for an annual summer vacation trip to Europe.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Yes, yes, relax, drink your kaopectate, you need to relax . . . yes, yes that fella you think is 'Rat Patrol' is it? Is at it again, you need to move on now dinner will be ready at 4. Please try to relax. No I don't know where your blanket is, just try to relax."


The Duck continues to erase all doubt...






At 4:00 I'll be at Neptunes Net drinking a beer taking in the beauty...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you calling Fandango a wannabe dick?


What-a-u mean, "wannabe"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What-a-u mean, "wannabe"?


Well you do try awful hard.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Up Catalina, down Hill st, Cornish to Ladera, Sunset Cliffs to the alley off Point Loma ave to Orchard, down Cable, up Pescadero through the alley to Orchard, down Cable to Del Mar, Ocean Front to Coronado, down Bacon, up to the pier, down abbott to Brighton to Dog beach, along the flood control channel/SD river path way to Hotel Circle around Riverwalk via Fashion Valley Friars Road to Sea World Drive, W. Mission Bay to the boardwalk up through Bird Rock, La Jolla past Deadman's then back again . . . it's a nice ride.


*About time......Good for you !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Yes, yes, relax, drink your kaopectate, you need to relax . . . yes, yes that fella you think is 'Rat Patrol' is it? Is at it again, you need to move on now dinner will be ready at 4. Please try to relax. No I don't know where your blanket is, just try to relax."


*Ohhhh.......blood flow does crazy things to the above poster.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://eand.co/why-were-underestimating-american-collapse-be04d9e55235


Sucker


----------



## Wez (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2018)

Wez said:


>


 Ludicrous!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ludicrous!


Bob's premise is ludicrous, to believe otherwise is ignorant at best
Kim Jung Un is a madman...hell, he wouldn't be allowed to purchase a gun in the USA....although the State of California would probably give him a drivers license & allow him to vote.


----------



## Wez (Jan 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bob's premise is ludicrous, to believe otherwise is ignorant at best
> Kim Jung Un is a madman...hell, he wouldn't be allowed to purchase a gun in the USA....although the State of California would probably give him a drivers license & allow him to vote.


Ludicrous!


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bob's premise is ludicrous, to believe otherwise is ignorant at best
> Kim Jung Un is a madman...hell, he wouldn't be allowed to purchase a gun in the USA....although the State of California would probably give him a drivers license & allow him to vote.


I think you missed the point.  Is this diversion day?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

espola said:


> I think you missed the point.  Is this diversion day?


Just sit back and take note of what a leader really looks like.


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just sit back and take note of what a leader really looks like.


Kim Jung Un?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just sit back and take note of what a leader really looks like.





espola said:


> Kim Jung Un?


Joe Kennedy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe Kennedy.


He is too white and a male to boot, he will never get anywhere is your current party.
Now I know where you get your babble from.
Do you slobber of yourself when you babble?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

This guy got the Crapo knocked out of him.

Dead goose falls from sky, knocks out hunter

A Maryland waterfowl hunter got a goose, but not in the way he expected.
Robert Meilhammer, 51, of Crapo was hunting with a group near Miles River in Easton late Thursday afternoon, the Maryland Department of Natural Resources said in a news release. The hunting group took shots at a flock of geese flying overhead, and one goose was struck dead, falling approximately 90 feet and striking Meilhammer.

Meilhammer was knocked unconscious and suffered head and facial injuries. The Maryland DNR says the hunter was taken to a trauma center and is in stable condition.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Kim Jung Un?


Jong


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Jong


Different guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Different guy.


Mah's brother


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2018)

Good Samaritan with a gun comes to the aid of Utah police officer under attack
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/02/04/good-samaritan-gun-comes-aid-utah-police-officer-attack/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjIw56S1I3ZAhXL5IMKHcuUD2gQqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw2x03dRWGX56uZCX0GClN7K&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2018)

Wez said:


>



*Wow a partial sense of Logic was used there......Amazing !*

*The last six words were useless and to be expected from a *
*Democratic follower.....Oh well, Rome wasn't built in a Day !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I think you missed the point.  Is this diversion day?


That would be a typical day for you Magoo....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2018)

SEX OFFENDER ALLEGEDLY BREAKS INTO HOME, IS SHOT DEAD BY MOTHER OF 12-YEAR-OLD
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/07/mother-fights-back-attacker-spoon-shoots-dead/


----------



## Wez (Feb 14, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/14/us/florida-high-school-shooting/index.html

*Shooting reported at Florida high school*

https://www.theonion.com/no-way-to-prevent-this-says-only-nation-where-this-r-1819576527

*‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens
*


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/14/us/florida-high-school-shooting/index.html
> 
> *Shooting reported at Florida high school*
> 
> ...



*Ambulance Chaser.....!*


----------



## xav10 (Feb 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/14/us/florida-high-school-shooting/index.html
> 
> *Shooting reported at Florida high school*
> 
> ...


White people with guns is by far the biggest terrorist threat facing this nation. Where is our leadership?!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> White people with guns is by far the biggest terrorist threat facing this nation. Where is our leadership?!


Careful counselor, that knee jerk reaction might wack you in the forehead...our leadership in DC is a ship of fools.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Careful counselor, that knee jerk reaction might wack you in the forehead...our leadership in DC is a ship of fools.


I assume the assailant was part of a "well-regulated militia," which is a key concern of the 2nd Amendment folks. You know, if all those kids had guns in their backpacks, fewer of them would have been shot. Hey, look, I'm a dumbshit!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I assume the assailant was part of a "well-regulated militia," which is a key concern of the 2nd Amendment folks. You know, if all those kids had guns in their backpacks, fewer of them would have been shot. Hey, look, I'm a dumbshit!


You shouldn't go assuming anything counselor.
I'm not gonna try to talk you out of your last statement.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I assume the assailant was part of a "well-regulated militia," which is a key concern of the 2nd Amendment folks. You know, if all those kids had guns in their backpacks, fewer of them would have been shot. Hey, look, I'm a dumbshit!


After of a few decades of gun manufacturers' propaganda funneled through the once-honorable NRA, it is too late for any politician to propose enforcing the original intent of the 2nd Amendment with a program of universal militia training, after which the successful graduates would be free to purchase and possess any firearm they wished.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Kim Jung Un?


Coocoo


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> After of a few decades of gun manufacturers' propaganda funneled through the once-honorable NRA,* it is too late for any politician to propose enforcing the original intent of the 2nd Amendment with a program of universal militia training*, after which the successful graduates would be free to purchase and possess any firearm they wished.



*Once again you're waaaaaaay off target.*

*Parenting......*

*Here....Let me repeat it AGAIN !*

*Parenting .......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> After of a few decades of gun manufacturers' propaganda funneled through the once-honorable NRA, it is too late for any politician to propose enforcing the original intent of the 2nd Amendment with a program of universal militia training, after which the successful graduates would be free to purchase and possess any firearm they wished.


Oh, so that's what they meant.
Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh, so that's what they meant.
> Thanks for clearing that up.


What does “a well-regulated militia” mean to you, then?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Once again you're waaaaaaay off target.*
> 
> *Parenting......*
> 
> ...


It is telling who is politicizing this tragedy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2018)

*FAG.*

MSNBC's Chris Hayes Had The Absolute Most Disgusting Response To The Florida Shooting, And Yes It's All About Trump 
Politics | Christian Datoc


Seriously?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is telling who is politicizing this tragedy.


You mean like your "Second Amendment" byline on the posts you are making? Another blow struck for liberty at a Florida high school today!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2018)

FL HIGH SCHOOL BLOODBATH
17 DEAD


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> White people with guns is by far the biggest terrorist threat facing this nation. Where is our leadership?!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Careful counselor, that knee jerk reaction might wack you in the forehead...our leadership in DC is a ship of fools.


Yes sir, and it's Capt. Trump at the wheel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Is this the guy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this the guy?


Thats the douchebag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats the douchebag.


A picture is worth a 1000 words.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes sir, and it's Capt. Trump at the wheel.


Duck shit...


----------



## xav10 (Feb 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A picture is worth a 1000 words.


Sure is. White dudes with guns. A clear and present danger to our nation. Happens again and again. Vegas, Columbine, Connecticut, etc. Much more dangerous than Jihadis or immigrants. I knew it before we saw the picture...gun-wielding Caucasian murderer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Sure is. White dudes with guns. A clear and present danger to our nation. Happens again and again. Vegas, Columbine, Connecticut, etc. Much more dangerous than Jihadis or immigrants. I knew it before we saw the picture...gun-wielding Caucasian murderer.


How do you know he's not a "dreamer"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Sure is. White dudes with guns. A clear and present danger to our nation. Happens again and again. Vegas, Columbine, Connecticut, etc. Much more dangerous than Jihadis or immigrants. I knew it before we saw the picture...gun-wielding Caucasian murderer.


If Fidel Castro had a son, he'd look alot like Nicholas Cruz. (and Justin Trudeau)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Sure is. White dudes with guns. A clear and present danger to our nation. Happens again and again. Vegas, Columbine, Connecticut, etc. Much more dangerous than Jihadis or immigrants. I knew it before we saw the picture...gun-wielding Caucasian murderer.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwiw_smQ7abZAhVY8WMKHbooAK0QFggvMAE&url=https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-09-29/race-and-homicide-in-america-by-the-numbers&usg=AOvVaw2SmqARTrBzuEQdFtjigocg


----------



## xav10 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwiw_smQ7abZAhVY8WMKHbooAK0QFggvMAE&url=https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-09-29/race-and-homicide-in-america-by-the-numbers&usg=AOvVaw2SmqARTrBzuEQdFtjigocg


Other than calling President Trump a liar, as in “duh,” what else is that article saying? It doesn’t seem to address the massive amount of mass murder by guns, such as today...and who does those.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Other than calling President Trump a liar, as in “duh,” what else is that article saying? It doesn’t seem to address the massive amount of mass murder by guns, such as today...and who does those.


Murders are down...even with "mass murders"... most gun violence is gang related.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *FAG.*
> 
> MSNBC's Chris Hayes Had The Absolute Most Disgusting Response To The Florida Shooting, And Yes It's All About Trump
> Politics | Christian Datoc
> ...



*That guy spent a whole lot of time face down soles up in shiny Garbage cans....*
*Kinda like Wez.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Other than calling President Trump a liar, as in “duh,” what else is that article saying? It doesn’t seem to address the massive amount of mass murder by guns, such as today...and who does those.



*Parenting Jackass.....Parenting !*


----------



## Wez (Feb 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Source?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *FAG.*
> 
> MSNBC's Chris Hayes Had The Absolute Most Disgusting Response To The Florida Shooting, And Yes It's All About Trump
> Politics | Christian Datoc
> ...


He's always been a dumb ass.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> White people with guns is by far the biggest terrorist threat facing this nation. Where is our leadership?!


The biggest threat is actually AGW followed by your racism.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He's always been a dumb ass.


He must scare you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> *‘No Way To Prevent This,*


Sounds like laziness to me.


----------



## Wez (Feb 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like laziness to me.


Moron

https://www.theonion.com/no-way-to-prevent-this-says-only-nation-where-this-r-1823016659


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He must scare you.


He's an infrequent source of entertainment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He's always been a dumb ass.


Like Wez.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Moron
> 
> https://www.theonion.com/no-way-to-prevent-this-says-only-nation-where-this-r-1823016659


_sentiments expressed by tens of millions of individuals who reside in a nation where over half of the world’s deadliest mass shootings have occurred in the past 50 years and whose citizens are 20 times more likely to die of gun violence than those of other developed nations._


----------



## tenacious (Feb 14, 2018)

I've never been a real "gun control" guy.  I don't know why, the issue never resonated with me.  

That said, Republican's have been in power long enough they need to start owning up to it when their policy goes bad.  If limiting access to guns is off the table then what is the plan to keep school kids safe?  If we keep seeing these high tally school shootings like the one today down in Florida, then I'm not sure how much longer the GOP are going to be able to skate by on the old "let's pray" our way onto the next topic?  

At least it seems like the 'burbs are already starting to turn on Republicans control of government; at what point do the moderates stop playing ball to appease conservatives living is safe districts in order to stop the hemorrhaging of college educated, suburban voters moderates need to get elected?


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

http://i.imgur.com/GwWr3.jpg


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I've never been a real "gun control" guy.  I don't know why, the issue never resonated with me.
> 
> That said, Republican's have been in power long enough they need to start owning up to it when their policy goes bad.  If limiting access to guns is off the table then what is the plan to keep school kids safe?  If we keep seeing these high tally school shootings like the one today down in Florida, then I'm not sure how much longer the GOP are going to be able to skate by on the old "let's pray" our way onto the next topic?
> 
> At least it seems like the 'burbs are already starting to turn on Republicans control of government; at what point do the moderates stop playing ball to appease conservatives living is safe districts in order to stop the hemorrhaging of college educated, suburban voters moderates need to get elected?


Unless the NRA is just a bunch of cowards, they should provide every school in America with the same level of security that the NRA enjoys at their headquarters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I've never been a real "gun control" guy.  I don't know why, the issue never resonated with me.
> 
> That said, Republican's have been in power long enough they need to start owning up to it when their policy goes bad.  If limiting access to guns is off the table then what is the plan to keep school kids safe?  If we keep seeing these high tally school shootings like the one today down in Florida, then I'm not sure how much longer the GOP are going to be able to skate by on the old "let's pray" our way onto the next topic?
> 
> At least it seems like the 'burbs are already starting to turn on Republicans control of government; at what point do the moderates stop playing ball to appease conservatives living is safe districts in order to stop the hemorrhaging of college educated, suburban voters moderates need to get elected?


Try to be a little less tenacious, maybe you will make some sense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

FBI WAS WARNED
https://www.buzzfeed.com/briannasacks/the-fbi-was-warned-about-a-school-shooting-threat-from


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2018)

Marco Rubio, who I once thought was one of the rational Republicans, says we should "reserve judgement" until we learn what caused the Florida school shooting before we criticize Congress for doing just what the NRA is paying them to do.  

Marco, you f'ing idiot, it was a lunatic with an assault weapon.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Marco Rubio, who I once thought was one of the rational Republicans, says we should "reserve judgement" until we learn what caused the Florida school shooting before we criticize Congress for doing just what the NRA is paying them to do.
> 
> Marco, you f'ing idiot, it was a lunatic with an assault weapon.


He's been bought off. The NRA has given him millions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Unless the NRA is just a bunch of cowards, they should provide every school in America with the same level of security that the NRA enjoys at their headquarters.


Maybe Congress should provide every school in America with the same level of security that they enjoy at the capital and softball games.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Unless the NRA is just a bunch of cowards, they should provide every school in America with the same level of security that the NRA enjoys at their headquarters.


Yes, yes, a private company should protect government institutions, you wonder why people call you a commie?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, yes, a private company should protect government institutions, you wonder why people call you a commie?


NRA is not a "private company".  It is our secret government.

And you wonder why people call you an idiot.


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Source?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How do you know he's not a "dreamer"?


How do you know he's not a plumber?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, yes, a private company should protect government institutions, you wonder why people call you a commie?


Did you mean to refer to Blackwater or did you just mean to say something stupid, where you can use the term “commie” like an idiot in the 50s. And be incredibly wrong.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


This is not the guy.
This picture was put up by various sources on the interwebs yesterday.
I should have known better than post anything as fact the first day.
I feel like CNN, and I deserve it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2018)

Here's the D-bag.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Unless the NRA is just a bunch of cowards, they should provide every school in America with the same level of security that the NRA enjoys at their headquarters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

espola said:


> NRA is not a "private company".  It is our secret government.
> 
> And you wonder why people call you an idiot.


Commies have secret governments, thanks for the tip, commie.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2018)

espola said:


> NRA is not a "private company".  It is our secret government.


*COOCOO.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

*Commies need not apply,*
*Join NRA - Official Membership Application
https://membership.nra.org/Join/Annuals
Join the NRA today. Become part of our five million member strong army in protecting the Second Amendment
*


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is not the guy.
> This picture was put up by various sources on the interwebs yesterday.
> I should have known better than post anything as fact the first day.
> I feel like CNN, and I deserve it.


I had another right wing friend say he was antifa.  That's the exact kind of shit that Russian propaganda machines foist on us... Making psycho murders a political thing to further divide us and stoke the flames of hate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> I had another right wing friend say he was antifa.  That's the exact kind of shit that Russian propaganda machines foist on us... Making psycho murders a political thing to further divide us and stoke the flames of hate.


*Wez, the great uniter?*
You are the most hate filled fuck in here.
Nice try though.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> I had another right wing friend say he was antifa.  That's the exact kind of shit that Russian propaganda machines foist on us... Making psycho murders a political thing to further divide us and stoke the flames of hate.


There is a concerted effort on both sides of the political spectrum to make this shitbag what they want him to be.
The anti-second amendment propaganda invariably kicks things off.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is a concerted effort on both sides of the political spectrum to make this shitbag what they want him to be.
> The anti-second amendment propaganda invariably kicks things off.


Totally agree. F’in guy likes guns and buys them and shoots a bunch of students. This happens every few weeks. And these anti-second amendment windbags talk about how it’s too bad how easy it is to get all types of guns in this country. Shame on them.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is a concerted effort on both sides of the political spectrum to make this shitbag what they want him to be.
> The anti-second amendment propaganda invariably kicks things off.


Why shouldn't it?


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

2A has been perverted over time, by technology, the gun lobby and the NRA.

The frequency of mass murders with guns in this country means it needs to be revisited, not abolished, but revised.


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Were the victims based on a racial profile?

https://www.adl.org/blog/florida-white-supremacist-group-admits-ties-to-alleged-parkland-school-shooter-nikolas-cruz

*Florida White Supremacist Group Admits Ties to Alleged Parkland School Shooter Nikolas Cruz*


----------



## xav10 (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Were the victims based on a racial profile?
> 
> https://www.adl.org/blog/florida-white-supremacist-group-admits-ties-to-alleged-parkland-school-shooter-nikolas-cruz
> 
> *Florida White Supremacist Group Admits Ties to Alleged Parkland School Shooter Nikolas Cruz*


Careful. Between me not liking guns and you not liking White supremacists with guns who shoot school kids, we might get accused of being racist or something. Plus, #MAGA.


----------



## Booter (Feb 15, 2018)

Another fine day for the FOX news zombie NRA stooges.  You fucking idiots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

*Speaking of fucking idiots,*

Obama Just Politicized The Florida School Shooting
Politics | Peter Hasson


'We have to change'


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Speaking of fucking idiots,*
> 
> Obama Just Politicized The Florida School Shooting
> Politics | Peter Hasson
> ...


Lol, another alt-right MAGA stooge just went off the rails and massacred people and you are demonizing someone speaking for change.  YOU, are the idiot.


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> I had another right wing friend say he was antifa.  That's the exact kind of shit that Russian propaganda machines foist on us... Making psycho murders a political thing to further divide us and stoke the flames of hate.


*Wez.....*
*You are a Troll....*
*A perverted Lying Troll.....*
*A perverted Lying Troll who is a member of the Flat Earth Society.*
*A perverted Lying Troll who is a member of the Flat Earth Society that Stokes Hate !
*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, another alt-right MAGA stooge just went off the rails and massacred people and you are demonizing someone speaking for change.  YOU, are the idiot.


Probably started when he played violent video games and the MAGA hat is what set him off? Please.....
Apparently there were many "red flags" regarding this nut case, even the FBI were aware.
He was expelled and people were warned not to let this guy on campus with a backpack on....


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, another alt-right MAGA stooge just went off the rails and massacred people and you are demonizing someone speaking for change.  YOU, are the idiot.


*No Son.....You are the IDIOT....*
*He was a Democrat ...You are a LIAR !*
*A Registered Democrat at 19 years old !*
*A Registered Democrat at 19 years old who was a supremacist ! *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, another alt-right MAGA stooge just went off the rails and massacred people and you are demonizing someone speaking for change.  YOU, are the idiot.


I am not the one trying to score political points of the deaths of children, now am I.


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Probably started when he played violent video games and the MAGA hat is what set him off? Please.....
> Apparently there were many "red flags" regarding this nut case, even the FBI were aware.
> He was expelled and people were warned not to let this guy on campus with a backpack on....


Tons of red flags, this was a total system failure, hopefully we learn from.  Race based hate crimes are up huge since dump got on the scene and that's appears to be getting worse.  Not sure these killings were race related but the anger was likely encouraged by our leader.

That and I hear he was on some shitty meds too...


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not the one trying to score political points of the deaths of children, now am I.


Nope, you're just a lying racist piece of shit troll with no political goals.


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2018)

Booter said:


> Another fine day for the FOX news zombie NRA stooges.  You fucking idiots.


*You should not post Images like you did that originated from a Democratic Terrorist site !*
*You are now complicit !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Nope, you're just a lying racist piece of shit troll with no political goals.


*Wez.....You have been spotted by the Authorities and flagged....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Tons of red flags, this was a total system failure, hopefully we learn from.  Race based hate crimes are up huge since dump got on the scene and that's appears to be getting worse.  Not sure these killings were race related but the anger was likely encouraged by our leader.
> 
> That and I hear he was on some shitty meds too...


Let's just deal with facts...opinion and speculation do no good...
We know the guy was adopted & his name is Nicolas.
Now let's speculate... he was sent here from Russia as a child to wreck havoc once Trump was elected by the Russians.....
Right?


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's just deal with facts...opinion and speculation do no good...
> We know the guy was adopted & his name is Nicolas.
> Now let's speculate... he was sent here from Russia as a child to wreck havoc once Trump was elected by the Russians.....
> Right?


Did you have a point?  The kid was angry enough to shoot up a school and is allegedly involved in white supremacy and that is the demographic being encouraged by dump and his alt-right followers.

They had a parade about it in Charlottesville with wonderful people in attendance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Tons of red flags, this was a total system failure, hopefully we learn from.  Race based hate crimes are up huge since dump got on the scene and that's appears to be getting worse.  Not sure these killings were race related but the anger was likely encouraged by our leader.
> 
> That and I hear he was on some shitty meds too...


Hopefully, Appears, Not Sure and Likely.
This is a shit post even by your standards, shitface.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Nope, you're just a lying racist piece of shit troll with no political goals.


What are a few dead kids when you can move the political football down the field?
Typical for you, dickhead.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Did you have a point?  The kid was angry enough to shoot up a school and is allegedly involved in white supremacy and that is the demographic being encouraged by dump and his alt-right followers.
> 
> They had a parade about it in Charlottesville with wonderful people in attendance.


Thank you for your speculation and opinion Wez.


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully, Appears, Not Sure and Likely.
> This is a shit post even by your standards, shitface.


Lol, and you say I'm the angry one....


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thank you for your speculation and opinion Wez.


Let me know where I'm offbase.  A court of law isn't going to rule these kind of things true or not, sometimes you just have to use common sense based on what's happening around us.


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are a few dead kids when you can move the political football down the field?
> Typical for you, dickhead.


You opened that can of worms when you posted about Obama...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> You opened that can of worms when you posted about Obama...


You, Obama are two peas in a pod, "Hey, lets exploit some dead kids."


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You, Obama are two peas in a pod, "Hey, lets exploit some dead kids."


You posted it bitch.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Did you have a point?  The kid was angry enough to shoot up a school and is allegedly involved in white supremacy and that is the demographic being encouraged by dump and his alt-right followers.
> 
> They had a parade about it in Charlottesville with wonderful people in attendance.


Brilliant post...The angry kid is a white supremacist (allegedly) and goes and kills 17 kids randomly in a prominently white school. Yes wez you're amazing at connecting the dots. Oh what a tingled web we weave...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> You posted it bitch.


I see you still are searching for your  intellectual honesty, funny how you accuse others of what you lack.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I see you still are searching for your  intellectual honesty, funny how you accuse others of what you lack.


I had another right wing friend say he was antifa. That's the exact kind of shit that Russian propaganda machines foist on us... *Making psycho murders a political thing to further divide us and stoke the flames of hate. *

Wez, Today at 7:39 AM Report


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Brilliant post...The angry kid is a white supremacist (allegedly) and goes and kills 17 kids randomly in a prominently white school. Yes wez you're amazing at connecting the dots. Oh what a tingled web we weave...


Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I had another right wing friend say he was antifa. That's the exact kind of shit that Russian propaganda machines foist on us... *Making psycho murders a political thing to further divide us and stoke the flames of hate. *
> 
> Wez, Today at 7:39 AM Report


What's your point, he wasn't antifa, turns out he was an alty, I'm not like you and calling you a diseased depraved sicko because you lean right, like you do here everyday about liberals.  Fuck yourself racist pos.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> What's your point, he wasn't antifa, turns out he was an alty, I'm not like you and calling you a diseased depraved sicko because you lean right, like you do here everyday about liberals.  Fuck yourself racist pos.


Likely, probably, maybe, could be, possibly and might, just using words you understand.
Hey, I am not the person who molested you and turned you into a lib, so don't be mad at me.
Shit happens. Now it's time for you to man up and put the past behind you.
BTW diseased, depraved sicko are not my words, but they seem to fit you, so thanks.


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Did you have a point?  The kid was angry enough to shoot up a school and is allegedly involved in white supremacy and that is the demographic being encouraged by dump and his alt-right followers.
> 
> They had a parade about it in Charlottesville with wonderful people in attendance.


*The 19 year old was a registered Democrat.....*
*The whole Charlottesville Violence was contrived and executed by*
*Democrats.....*
*Look in the mirror and condemn the Party you support.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> What's your point, he wasn't antifa, turns out he was an alty, I'm not like you and calling you a diseased depraved sicko because you lean right, like you do here everyday about liberals.  *Fuck yourself racist pos*.


*You don't have the Balls to say that in PERSON !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Did you have a point?  The kid was angry enough to shoot up a school and is allegedly involved in white supremacy and that is the demographic being encouraged by dump and his alt-right followers.
> 
> They had a parade about it in Charlottesville with wonderful people in attendance.


Sucker


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Don't shoot the messenger.


You're the messenger of per BS... got it.


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You're the messenger of per BS... got it.


Solid rebuttal, nice work.


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Update:

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/02/update-police-say-no-ties-found-white-nationalist-group-high-school-gunman-nikolas-cruz/


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *COOCOO.*


You're right.  It's not so secret.  Everybody can see what they are doing.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are a few dead kids when you can move the political football down the field?
> Typical for you, dickhead.


Hey asshole idiot - when you say "let's not politicize this", you are politicizing it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> I had another right wing friend say he was antifa.  That's the exact kind of shit that Russian propaganda machines foist on us... Making psycho murders a political thing to further divide us and stoke the flames of hate.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Hey asshole idiot - when you say "let's not politicize this", you are politicizing it.


Easy E-motional.  You’re the one politicizing.  The NRA is a secret arm of government?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2018)

When t starts a statement about school shootings with words like "Those assholes from NRA aren't going to be buying any more Congressmen", he will have something worth listening to.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2018)

espola said:


> When t starts a statement about school shootings with words like "Those assholes from NRA aren't going to be buying any more Congressmen", he will have something worth listening to.


Yawn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Hey asshole idiot - when you say "let's not politicize this", you are politicizing it.


How am I doing that? What post?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How am I doing that? What post?


Hell, he can't even remember the source for his infamous claim regarding Lee and orders to shoot Union officers
Apparently, it's not only  his depends that are full of shit...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Solid rebuttal, nice work.


Rebuttal? It would take adult response for that... Don't shot the messenger doesn't qualify.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Speaking of fucking idiots,*
> 
> Obama Just Politicized The Florida School Shooting
> Politics | Peter Hasson
> ...


Obama should have asked who had the better weaponry, the Vegas guy at the Toby Keith show or the Florida guy. #MAGA.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Obama should have asked who had the better weaponry, the Vegas guy at the Toby Keith show or the Florida guy. #MAGA.


Why should he have asked that?
Toby Keith performed the year before.


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> You posted it bitch.


*Wez The Angry Inch Has Spoken....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Solid rebuttal, nice work.



*Solid Shit....Sorry Work.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Were the victims based on a racial profile?
> 
> https://www.adl.org/blog/florida-white-supremacist-group-admits-ties-to-alleged-parkland-school-shooter-nikolas-cruz
> 
> *Florida White Supremacist Group Admits Ties to Alleged Parkland School Shooter Nikolas Cruz*


Really,
UPDATE: Local law enforcement says NO TIES to white nationalist group...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Wez The Angry Inch Has Spoken....*


No wonder his wife keeps calling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the most hate filled fuck in here.


No, you are, that is obvious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2018)

Has Trump made a statement? . . . on the mass shooting I mean, not about himself, again.


----------



## Wez (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Really,
> UPDATE: Local law enforcement says NO TIES to white nationalist group...


Already posted Moron


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you are, that is obvious.


*No little man....you and Wez are the " Hate Twins " ....*
*Now you have a Fluffer with Grey Balls.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Already posted Moron


*Swit licker.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Already posted Moron


That's what you for jumping to conclusions using dead kids, liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's what you for jumping to conclusions using dead kids, liar.


"That's what you for" what does that mean in nutterville? I see some idiot gave you a winner so I assume nutter's understand it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "That's what you for" what does that mean in nutterville? I see some idiot gave you a winner so I assume nutter's understand it.


Get, sorry professor union boy.
You are starting to act like e, is you hair still wet?
Queer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2018)

espola said:


> You're right.  It's not so secret.  Everybody can see what they are doing.


Coocoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Let me know where I'm offbase.  A court of law isn't going to rule these kind of things true or not, sometimes you just have to use common sense based on what's happening around us.


You're offbase.....
Update:

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...nalist-group-high-school-gunman-nikolas-cruz/


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "That's what you for" what does that mean in nutterville? I see some idiot gave you a winner so I assume nutter's understand it.


Keyboard warrior...haha too much.


----------



## Wez (Feb 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're offbase.....
> Update:
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...nalist-group-high-school-gunman-nikolas-cruz/


Already posted this update.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Already posted this update.


Yes, I know that...you didn't mention and you asked to "_Let me know where I'm offbase_"
So I did....
Have a great day!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 16, 2018)

*Florida school shooting: hoaxes, doctored tweets and Russian bots spread false news*

The hours after the mass shooting at a Florida high school followed a now familiar trajectory on the Internet: web sites published hastily sourced conclusions about the shooter, and pranksters shared false photos of victims and the suspect. 

But the aftermath of the killing of 17 in Parkland, Fla. Wednesday took a slightly different turn this time — one reporter's tweets were doctored and retweeted to make it appear she had been asking slanted questions. Another tweet making the rounds pretended to show a popular news website's article. It had been doctored, too. 

These added to the more standard fabricated stories and hoaxes that have become a common occurrence in the wake of a national tragedy.

_Miami Herald_ reporter Alex Harris, who was covering the shooting Wednesday at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, had corresponded on Twitter with students at the school who were tweeting about what was happening while the shooter hadn't been apprehended. Some people criticized her for trying to communicate with the students when they were still in danger, an action she defended as essential to reporting — but acknowledges as a point of discussion.

Then there were the fake tweets. In at least two incidents, her tweets were doctored and retweeted to suggest she asked students if they had photos or videos of dead bodies or knew whether the shooter was white. 
read more:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/breakingnews/florida-school-shooting-hoaxes-doctored-tweets-and-russian-bots-spread-false-news/ar-BBJcfHP?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

Why didn’t Democrats pass gun control when they controlled Congress in Obama’s first term?
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/02/15/didnt-democrats-pass-gun-control-controlled-congress-obamas-first-term/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwifrq6BtarZAhUM44MKHahADnsQqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw0uXkYAmV0Rc6H3Dy8_FO34&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

DNC Fundraises Off Florida Shooting
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/02/15/florida-shooting-dnc-nra/&ved=0ahUKEwjfoJiFtqrZAhVh74MKHfIqC58QqUMINzAD&usg=AOvVaw0gc-SYewja96SGY_TpQets


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Get, sorry professor union boy.
> You are starting to act like e, is you hair still wet?
> Queer.


E is the only poster in here that says his Republican that has stuck to his guns (pun intended). The rest of you pantywaists have gone off the deep end and away from American idealism for the sake of, "a win".

 . . . and no that is not an endorsement of Hillary, you can't get off that easy. I'm referring to holding those elected to account for their actions not just making excuses for them cuz it's your, "team".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

"that says his republican that has stuck" what does that mean in nutterville?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> E is the only poster in here that says his Republican that has stuck to his guns (pun intended). The rest of you pantywaists have gone off the deep end and away from American idealism for the sake of, "a win".
> 
> . . . and no that is not an endorsement of Hillary, you can't get off that easy. I'm referring to holding those elected to account for their actions not just making excuses for them cuz it's your, "team".


"that says his republican that has stuck"
Does this make sense in nutterville?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> E is the only poster in here that says his Republican that has stuck to his guns (pun intended). The rest of you pantywaists have gone off the deep end and away from American idealism for the sake of, "a win".
> 
> . . . and no that is not an endorsement of Hillary, you can't get off that easy. I'm referring to holding those elected to account for their actions not just making excuses for them cuz it's your, "team".


You and E think alike.
That either makes you a "conservative" or him a leftist keyboard warrior.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You and E think alike.
> That either makes you a "conservative" or him a leftist keyboard warrior.


Hmmmm...that's a tough one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> "that says his republican that has stuck"
> Does this make sense in nutterville?


Higher word counts usually effect I’ole’s ability to articulate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> E is the only poster in here that says his Republican that has stuck to his guns (pun intended). The rest of you pantywaists have gone off the deep end and away from American idealism for the sake of, "a win".
> 
> . . . and no that is not an endorsement of Hillary, you can't get off that easy. I'm referring to holding those elected to account for their actions not just making excuses for them cuz it's your, "team".


He’s too E-motional to be a conservative.  But compared to you I suppose he can be.


----------



## Wez (Feb 16, 2018)

https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/02/16/586361956/as-an-american-tragedy-unfolds-russian-agents-sow-discord-online

_*As An American Tragedy Unfolds, Russian Agents Sow Discord Online*

Schafer says that the Russian accounts his organization tracks now follow a well-worn path. First, he says, they tweet out news and breaking developments. This helps them to gain attention and attract new followers. Then they begin tweeting highly inflammatory material to fan the flames of partisanship._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

How could trump let this happen? He might as well have pulled the trigger himself, what a bunch of dumb fucks.

FBI Obsessed with Hoax ‘Pee’ Dossier— but Couldn’t Connect Dots on Cruz

…Made Public Threat with Own Name… _Local Police Called to Home 39 Times Since 2010_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

*Limbaugh Mocks FBI: Too Busy with Anti-Trump #MeToo Investigations to Stop FL Shooter*
by Jeff Poor


----------



## Booter (Feb 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Limbaugh Mocks FBI: Too Busy with Anti-Trump #MeToo Investigations to Stop FL Shooter*
> by Jeff Poor


Rush Limbaugh?  Who listens to Rush Limbaugh?  What are you some 70 year old dork?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

Booter said:


> Rush Limbaugh?  Who listens to Rush Limbaugh?  What are you some 70 year old dork?


You are not a very happy soul, are you?
Listen to Rush, go to church, buy a gun and see how that feels.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

*Watch: Pro-abortion, pro-gun control senator has double standard on ‘slaughtered’ babies?*
 Glenn Beck  Pat Gray Unleashed  4 hours

*What happened?*

In the wake of the school shooting on Wednesday, Sen. Kamala Harris (D-Calif.) made some comments about gun violence that were unintentionally ironic.

*What did she say? *

“When you see the effect of this extreme violence on a human body and especially the body of a child, maybe it will shock some people into understanding,” Harris told MSNBC while calling for gun control. “We cannot tolerate a society and live in a country with any level of pride *when our babies are being slaughtered* (emphasis added).”

*Pat’s take: *

Can you really say you care about “babies being slaughtered” when you have a 100 percent positive rating from pro-abortion group NARAL? In the 45 years since Roe v. Wade, there have been around 60 million abortions in the U.S.

“There is no bigger slaughter [in the U.S.] than the slaughter of American babies in the last 45 years,” Pat said on today’s show. “Biggest slaughter in American history.”

To see more from Glenn, visit his channel on TheBlaze and listen live to “The Glenn Beck Radio Program” with Glenn Beck and Stu Burguiere weekdays 9 a.m. – 12 p.m. ET on TheBlaze Radio Network.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Watch: Pro-abortion, pro-gun control senator has double standard on ‘slaughtered’ babies?*
> Glenn Beck  Pat Gray Unleashed  4 hours
> 
> *What happened?*
> ...


Beck?  Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Beck?  Sucker.


Does he work for the secret NRA government too?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> E is the only poster in here that says his Republican that has stuck to his guns (pun intended). The rest of you pantywaists have gone off the deep end and away from American idealism for the sake of, "a win".
> 
> . . . and no that is not an endorsement of Hillary, you can't get off that easy. I'm referring to holding those elected to account for their actions not just making excuses for them cuz it's your, "team".


Quuuuuuaaaaaaacccck!


----------



## nononono (Feb 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> E is the only poster in here that says his Republican that has stuck to his guns (pun intended). The rest of you pantywaists have gone off the deep end and away from American idealism for the sake of, "a win".
> 
> . . . and no that is not an endorsement of Hillary, you can't get off that easy. I'm referring to holding those elected to account for their actions not just making excuses for them cuz it's your, "team".









*Just for you Rat.....after your Cabin Boy ripped your others .....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Beck?  Sucker.


*Thief !*


----------



## Wez (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

Wez said:


>


That sounds like a great idea, you should sign up to be the confiscator, we will take bets on how long you last.


----------



## nononono (Feb 16, 2018)

*Wez wouldn't last long....He's full of Adam Schiff !*


----------



## Wez (Feb 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That sounds like a great idea, you should sign up to be the confiscator, we will take bets on how long you last.


Awww, so angry tough guy?  3 day weekend, brighten up snowflake.


----------



## nononono (Feb 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Awww, so angry tough guy?  3 day weekend, brighten up snowflake.


*You're Fired .....*

*




*

*Pussy !*


----------



## Booter (Feb 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are not a very happy soul, are you?
> Listen to Rush, go to church, buy a gun and see how that feels.


Rush the OxyContin addict with 4 failed marriages why would I want to listen to that tub of shit.  You're the fucking unwitting moron rube that likes that shit.


----------



## nononono (Feb 16, 2018)

Booter said:


> Rush the OxyContin addict with 4 failed marriages why would I want to listen to that tub of shit.  You're the fucking unwitting moron rube that likes that shit.



*Awwww....The Anger.....Go on now....there's a crib waiting in the Park.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 16, 2018)

Wez said:


>


You and E are gonna ban guns and chop peoples heads off with a guillotine.
Is that the plan?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 16, 2018)

So called assault rifles, large magazine clips and semi auto pistols have been available for decades.
There was a time not long ago when one could by guns over the counter at Western Auto, Sears and local sporting good stores.
No back ground test, no waiting periods....oddly enough school shootings were rare. Why was that?
Decades later, gun control laws, waiting periods and back ground test are pretty much the norm.
Yet school shootings are nearly epidemic. Why is that?
There were millions of guns in private hands in the 60's, 70's, 80's.....school shootings rare.
What has changed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So called assault rifles, large magazine clips and semi auto pistols have been available for decades.
> There was a time not long ago when one could by guns over the counter at Western Auto, Sears and local sporting good stores.
> No back ground test, no waiting periods....oddly enough school shootings were rare. Why was that?
> Decades later, gun control laws, waiting periods and back ground test are pretty much the norm.
> ...


We started medicating kids and took God out of the class room.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 16, 2018)

Booter said:


> Rush the OxyContin addict with 4 failed marriages why would I want to listen to that tub of shit.  You're the fucking unwitting moron rube that likes that shit.


Even with all that, he's still smarter, more successful, more influential, & happier than you'll ever be.
You sound like a fucking half witted jealous moron rube....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Awww, so angry tough guy?  3 day weekend, brighten up snowflake.


You think that is being angry?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

Booter said:


> Rush the OxyContin addict with 4 failed marriages why would I want to listen to that tub of shit.  You're the fucking unwitting moron rube that likes that shit.


Let she who is without sin cast the first stone.
You are not very sympathetic to people with personal problems, maybe those 4 women were just gold diggers, women are after me all the time for my money, but they stay for my charm and good looks,


----------



## nononono (Feb 16, 2018)

*Ohh Weezy.....I'm all cleaned up for you !!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let she who is without sin cast the first stone.
> You are not very sympathetic to people with personal problems, maybe those 4 women were just gold diggers, women are after me all the time for my money, but they stay for my charm and good looks,


Rush is a very smart guy, but he has a problem with women as many men do.
I will only be married once in my life, my wife helps me decide these things.


----------



## HBE (Feb 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We started medicating kids and took God out of the class room.


 Snowflake parents babying their kids instead of providing good old fashion structure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rush is a very smart guy, but he has a problem with women as many men do.
> I will only be married once in my life, my wife helps me decide these things.


Don't forget the hair.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 16, 2018)

Where are the lefties with all the answers?
Probably out buying 'assault rifles' before they're banned.....


----------



## Wez (Feb 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You and E are gonna ban guns and chop peoples heads off with a guillotine.
> Is that the plan?


Did you receive your order to report to our reeducation camp yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2018)

HBE said:


> Snowflake parents babying their kids instead of providing good old fashion structure.


Nice, easy and simple, problem solved . . . now just round up all the, "Snowflake parents" and send them to the gas chambers. HB Eddie the arbitrator of all that is good . . . it's not the availability to guns and ammo that facilitates mass murder, it's, "Snowflake parents".  Seems there are no "Snowflake parents" in the rest of the civilized world as this is the only place this keeps happening . . . and what of Dylan Roof's parents? Stephen Paddocks? James Huberty's? Omar Saddiqui Mateen's? Seung-Hui Cho's? Adam Lanza's? Devin Patrick Kelley's? George Hennard's? Joseph Whitman's?  Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold's? James E. Holmes's?

 . . . the list is extensive. Are all these, and many others, simply caused by "Snowflake parents"? Or are you once again stepping in and trying to fit in with the other nutters and look cool by throwing around one of the nutters favorite terms? I know inspectors can be really unrealistic idiots but come on, really?


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You and E are gonna ban guns and chop peoples heads off with a guillotine.
> Is that the plan?


I would only ban guns to criminals, insane, minors, and technical incompetents.  Are you in one of those categories?  

The guillotine is quick, painless, and certain.  None of the other methods used in the history of USA comes close to it.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So called assault rifles, large magazine clips and semi auto pistols have been available for decades.
> There was a time not long ago when one could by guns over the counter at Western Auto, Sears and local sporting good stores.
> No back ground test, no waiting periods....oddly enough school shootings were rare. Why was that?
> Decades later, gun control laws, waiting periods and back ground test are pretty much the norm.
> ...


Politicization of the NRA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So called assault rifles, large magazine clips and semi auto pistols have been available for decades.
> There was a time not long ago when one could by guns over the counter at Western Auto, Sears and local sporting good stores.
> No back ground test, no waiting periods....oddly enough school shootings were rare. Why was that?
> Decades later, gun control laws, waiting periods and back ground test are pretty much the norm.
> ...


What has changed? The division of the American people into sub-groups and the ever growing wedge between them developed by people making a profit from doing so. Now it's an industry.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2018)

President Trump tweeted Thursday that Americans need to be more vigilant about people with mental illness to prevent school shootings — but a year ago this month he revoked an Obama-era rule that would have blocked some mentally ill people from buying guns.

“So many signs that the Florida shooter was mentally disturbed, even expelled from school for bad and erratic behavior. Neighbors and classmates knew he was a big problem. Must always report such instances to authorities, again and again!” the president wrote.

But Trump, at the urging of the National Rifle Association, quashed a policy that would have forced Social Security officials to report records of some mentally ill people getting benefits to the FBI’s National Instant Criminal Background Check System, NPR reported at the time.

People who had been deemed mentally incapable of managing their financial affairs — about 75,000 people — would have been covered by the policy.

The president, Republican lawmakers and the NRA argued that the rule violated people’s Second Amendment rights without due process.

GOP Sen. Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) said at the time that “if a specific individual is likely to be violent due to the nature of their mental illness, then the government should have to prove it,” the network reported.

https://nypost.com/2018/02/15/trump-repealed-rule-to-block-mentally-ill-people-from-buying-guns/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2018)

espola said:


> I would only ban guns to criminals, insane, minors, and technical incompetents.  Are you in one of those categories?
> 
> The guillotine is quick, painless, and certain.  None of the other methods used in the history of USA comes close to it.


How would you know it's painless?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice, easy and simple, problem solved . . . now just round up all the, "Snowflake parents" and send them to the gas chambers. HB Eddie the arbitrator of all that is good . . . it's not the availability to guns and ammo that facilitates mass murder, it's, "Snowflake parents".  Seems there are no "Snowflake parents" in the rest of the civilized world as this is the only place this keeps happening . . . and what of Dylan Roof's parents? Stephen Paddocks? James Huberty's? Omar Saddiqui Mateen's? Seung-Hui Cho's? Adam Lanza's? Devin Patrick Kelley's? George Hennard's? Joseph Whitman's?  Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold's? James E. Holmes's?
> 
> . . . the list is extensive. Are all these, and many others, simply caused by "Snowflake parents"? Or are you once again stepping in and trying to fit in with the other nutters and look cool by throwing around one of the nutters favorite terms? I know inspectors can be really unrealistic idiots but come on, really?


Gas chambers are too expensive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Politicization of the NRA.


The secret arm of the government I'm told.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Trump tweeted Thursday that Americans need to be more vigilant about people with mental illness to prevent school shootings — but a year ago this month he revoked an Obama-era rule that would have blocked some mentally ill people from buying guns.
> 
> “So many signs that the Florida shooter was mentally disturbed, even expelled from school for bad and erratic behavior. Neighbors and classmates knew he was a big problem. Must always report such instances to authorities, again and again!” the president wrote.
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


I finally understand the code. When Joe replies “fake news,” he’s really saying “ouch, yet another fact that’s really ugly for Trump, whom I worship.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What has changed? The division of the American people into sub-groups and the ever growing wedge between them developed by people making a profit from doing so. Now it's an industry.


Sounds like something a community organizer might come up with.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gas chambers are too expensive.


As an older lady from Texas that I admire dearly once said, "Bullets is cheap".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As an older lady from Texas that I admire dearly once said, "Bullets is cheap".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Yes, yes, yes, $15,000 bullets. You do realize you posted the same video response the last couple times I relayed that story? You are nothing if not boring and predictable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, yes, $15,000 bullets. You do realize you posted the same video response the last couple times I relayed that story? You are nothing if not boring and predictable.


Guess you're not serious about gun control.  Wonder why that is.  Could it be because gun control is enforced by guns?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Guess you're not serious about gun control.  Wonder why that is.  Could it be because gun control is enforced by guns?


You make less sense everyday . . . but nice try with your nutter logic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You make less sense everyday . . . but nice try with your nutter logic.


Sorry your lack of sense is decreasing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, yes, $15,000 bullets. You do realize you posted the same video response the last couple times I relayed that story? You are nothing if not boring and predictable.


You repost the same story and Iz responds with his same response and he is boring?
You are a dope.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Politicization of the NRA.


I disagree....
You're blaming the NRA for school violence & killings?
How can that be?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I disagree....
> You're blaming the NRA for school violence & killings?
> How can that be?


Hello. It may have something to do with laws (compare, say, England’s gun laws) and who makes laws and how their campaigns are funded. Difficult connections for some people to make, I guess.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I disagree....
> You're blaming the NRA for school violence & killings?
> How can that be?


Some fault lies with the NRA's political efforts that make reasonable gun control laws supported by a majority of American voters impossible to get through Congress.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hello. It may have something to do with laws (compare, say, England’s gun laws) and who makes laws and how their campaigns are funded. Difficult connections for some people to make, I guess.


Hello... the laws are tougher now than they were in the 60, 70, 80....
The same guns were available back when one could by a gun over the counter, no back ground, no waiting period...
School attacks were extremely rare twenty or thirty years ago.
Tougher laws, waiting period, back ground checks.... yet we have more random school attacks. 
Guess again counselor....
What has changed in our society?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Some fault lies with the NRA's political efforts that make reasonable gun control laws supported by a majority of American voters impossible to get through Congress.


That doesn't answer the question..what has changed in our society. School shootings were rare in the 60's - 90's
You know guns laws are much tougher now than they were in the 60's - 90's and semi auto AR's, M-1's etc. could be purchased over the counter.
 We now have tougher gun laws, waiting periods & back ground checks yet we have school shootings.
Blaming the NRA is a convenient and an easy out. 
I don't think tougher gun laws will address the underlying problem we have.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That doesn't answer the question..what has changed in our society. School shootings were rare in the 60's - 90's
> You know guns laws are much tougher now than they were in the 60's - 90's and semi auto AR's, M-1's etc. could be purchased over the counter.
> We now have tougher gun laws, waiting periods & back ground checks yet we have school shootings.
> Blaming the NRA is a convenient and an easy out.
> I don't think tougher gun laws will address the underlying problem we have.


Up until the infamous 1977 NRA annual convention, they were one  of the leaders in support of reasonable gun control laws.  Then the organization was taken over by a cabal of manufacturers, dealers and gun loons who chopped the budget for safety and marksmanship training and redirected it into political action.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hello. It may have something to do with laws (compare, say, England’s gun laws) and who makes laws and how their campaigns are funded. Difficult connections for some people to make, I guess.


Especially when they don't want to make those connections . . . avoid them like the plague just like they do with like common sense and reality.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Especially when they don't want to make those connections . . . avoid them like the plague just like they do with like common sense and reality.


You no nothing about common sense, it is you who refuses to see that gun laws are stricter than ever, that the same weaponry was available over the counter with no waiting for back ground, yet there are more school attacks. Why?
Only a simpleton thinks the answer is stricter gun laws.
If you care to add something of value to the conversation, please do.
Otherwise shut the fuck up.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You no nothing about common sense, it is you who refuses to see that gun laws are stricter than ever, that the same weaponry was available over the counter with no waiting for back ground, yet there are more school attacks. Why?
> Only a simpleton thinks the answer is stricter gun laws.
> If you care to add something of value to the conversation, please do.
> Otherwise shut the fuck up.


Feeling cornered?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Feeling cornered?


Not at all. 
You asking dumbass questions?
The second amendment isn't going away.
We've had semi automatic guns for decades, we never had shootings at schools like we have for the last twenty years.
The guns are not what is different.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You repost the same story and Iz responds with his same response and he is boring?
> You are a dope.


The fish are bitin' today.  What a bunch of mullets.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What has changed? The division of the American people into sub-groups and the ever growing wedge between them developed by people making a profit from doing so. Now it's an industry.


You're comntradicting yourself in the same post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What has changed? The division of the American people into sub-groups and the ever growing wedge between them developed by people making a profit from doing so. Now it's an industry.


It is?  What's the average profit in that industry given the division?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Up until the infamous 1977 NRA annual convention, they were one  of the leaders in support of reasonable gun control laws.  Then the organization was taken over by a cabal of manufacturers, dealers and gun loons who chopped the budget for safety and marksmanship training and redirected it into political action.


Yeah. So?
Gun laws are tougher now than in 1977.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not at all.
> You asking dumbass questions?
> The second amendment isn't going away.
> We've had semi automatic guns for decades, we never had shootings at schools like we have for the last twenty years.
> The guns are not what is different.


Really?  Did you see any of the guns available in the 60's and 70's?


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah. So?
> Gun laws are tougher now than in 1977.


And the guns scattered around in idiots' hands are more common and much more deadly.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah. So?
> Gun laws are tougher now than in 1977.


Love that new debate style - Yeah. So?

Did you learn that in Kindergarten or First Grade?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're comntradicting yourself in the same post.


Prove it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Prove it.





Hüsker Dü said:


> What has changed? The division of the American people into sub-groups and the ever growing wedge between them developed by people making a profit from doing so. Now it's an industry.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Really?  Did you see any of the guns available in the 60's and 70's?


Sure...I shot pistols, shotguns, long rifles, carbines, single actions, double actions and semi automatics....
One of the guns I learned to shoot with was the M1 carbine...thirty round magazine.
How 'bout you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Love that new debate style - Yeah. So?
> 
> Did you learn that in Kindergarten or First Grade?


No, I learned it from you...
_*'please continue'.......*_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 17, 2018)

espola said:


> And the guns scattered around in idiots' hands are more common and much more deadly.


All guns are deadly.

The idiots are more common...
What has changed in our society that emboldens these unconscionable amoral malcontents to act out in this manor?


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> All guns are deadly.
> 
> The idiots are more common...
> What has changed in our society that emboldens these unconscionable amoral malcontents to act out in this manor?


If you want to play plumber's riddles, I'm not interested.  If you have something to say, say it.  Don't be a pussy.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sure...I shot pistols, shotguns, long rifles, carbines, single actions, double actions and semi automatics....
> One of the guns I learned to shoot with was the M1 carbine...thirty round magazine.
> How 'bout you?


Never needed a 30-round magazine.  If you can't hit it in 2 shots it's gone away already.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2018)

Figures this guy is a bush supporter.

GOP Mega Donor: No More Money Without 'Assault Weapons' Ban
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/17/top-gop-donor-no-money-without-assault-weapons-ban/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi06cLUt6_ZAhWl7IMKHRwoBeMQqUMIRjAI&usg=AOvVaw2JSRku0eRtlELpdnWjyolg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2018)

Do the math.

FACT CHECK: More Than Four Times More People Stabbed to Death Than Killed with Rifles of Any Kind? - Snopes.com
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.snopes.com/four-times-more-stabbed-than-rifles-any-kind/&ved=0ahUKEwi_oMjjzq_ZAhUp2oMKHerlBncQFghmMAQ&usg=AOvVaw0sAXHgpfa664XPxA_rtyLY


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Never needed a 30-round magazine.  If you can't hit it in 2 shots it's gone away already.


Right.  Did you ever own a 30 round magazine?


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right.  Did you ever own a 30 round magazine?


Did you read what I wrote?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you read what I wrote?


Yes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Never needed a 30-round magazine.  If you can't hit it in 2 shots it's gone away already.


He said it, dipschtick.
There was a time when types of guns and magazines that are banned today were legal. (in California)
Back when you said the NRA was cool.

People weren't shooting up schools, either.

You try and put blame on the NRA with your tinfoil hat "secret government" conspiracies, but the truth is that you're just an old pinko who wants to grab guns, and ultimately erase the second amendment.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do the math.
> 
> FACT CHECK: More Than Four Times More People Stabbed to Death Than Killed with Rifles of Any Kind? - Snopes.com
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.snopes.com/four-times-more-stabbed-than-rifles-any-kind/&ved=0ahUKEwi_oMjjzq_ZAhUp2oMKHerlBncQFghmMAQ&usg=AOvVaw0sAXHgpfa664XPxA_rtyLY


Look how many people die a year from medical accidents.
Maybe we should ban medicine.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He said it, dipschtick.
> There was a time when types of guns and magazines that are banned today were legal. (in California)
> Back when you said the NRA was cool.
> 
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look how many people die a year from medical accidents.
> Maybe we should ban medicine.


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Really?  Did you see any of the guns available in the 60's and 70's?


Yes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Exactly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He said it, dipschtick.
> There was a time when types of guns and magazines that are banned today were legal. (in California)
> Back when you said the NRA was cool.
> 
> ...


E-Nut does that from time to time.  About 2 rounds short of a full magazine apparently.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


You've been gettin' hooked so easily lately.....and by a plumber at that!!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> E-Nut does that from time to time.  About 2 rounds short of a full magazine apparently.


Probably to keep the "secret government" from zeroing in on his metallic hat frequency.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Exactly.


I see you're using your E-hook today.  Don't forget to use Sun Block.  They'll be biting all day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I see you're using your E-hook today.  Don't forget to use Sun Block.  They'll be biting all day.


Sun block is E-ssential when fipp'n fish on the deck.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Probably to keep the "secret government" from zeroing in on his metallic hat frequency.


Idiots.  They should be wearing the lead colored chaff hats instead.  But don't get that shit in your eyes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2017/10/03/americas/us-gun-statistics/index.html

https://www.cnn.com/2015/08/27/health/u-s-most-mass-shootings/index.html

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2017/world/mass-shootings/?utm_term=.b6ef30ed5ff6

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/07/world/americas/mass-shootings-us-international.html

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/10/2/16399418/us-gun-violence-statistics-maps-charts


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sun block is E-ssential when fipp'n fish on the deck.


I'll get the net.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 18, 2018)

Guns are great. They're all i have that's big and hard. Plus, they kill lots of schoolkids every couple of weeks. Go America.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2017/10/03/americas/us-gun-statistics/index.html
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2015/08/27/health/u-s-most-mass-shootings/index.html
> 
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


1st or 2nd grade?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Guns are great. They're all i have that's big and hard. Plus, they kill lots of schoolkids every couple of weeks. Go America.


That's quite an admission...you sound like a weak mentally ill bastard...
I'd turn you into the FBI, but they probably have better things to do than investigate your "nonsense"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Guns are great. They're all i have that's big and hard. Plus, they kill lots of schoolkids every couple of weeks. Go America.


Peace through superior fire power.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> If you want to play plumber's riddles, I'm not interested.  If you have something to say, say it.  Don't be a pussy.


It's called a discussion ya jack ass.
You've offered that it's the NRA fault for all these school shootings.
That of course is absurd.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'll get the net.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Never needed a 30-round magazine.  If you can't hit it in 2 shots it's gone away already.


That's not the point.
The point is 30 round clips were available in a semi automatic "assault" rifle, yet school shootings were rare.
So tell us again what has changed....


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's not the point.
> The point is 30 round clips were available in a semi automatic "assault" rifle, yet school shootings were rare.
> So tell us again what has changed....


And almost nobody owned them.  What changed?


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's called a discussion ya jack ass.
> You've offered that it's the NRA fault for all these school shootings.
> That of course is absurd.


I gave you my position on the discussion.  You are pretending I didn't.  Seems to be a habit of yours.  Will you still be asking me this months from now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> And almost nobody owned them.  What changed?


What effect did the Obama administration's stance on gun laws have on gun sales?


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What effect did the Obama administration's stance on gun laws have on gun sales?


Gun sales peak upward after every mass shooting because the loons fear the government might be forced to act logically and pass laws supported by the majority of Americans.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Gun sales peak upward after every mass shooting because the loons fear the government might be forced to act logically and pass laws supported by the majority of Americans.


What would gun sales do if the populace was not concerned with the government banning weapons?
(like back in the 60s and 70s, when the NRA wasnt the "secret government")


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What effect did the Obama administration's stance on gun laws have on gun sales?


https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/trump-signs-bill-revoking-obama-era-gun-checks-people-mental-n727221

 . . . and, the White House sends out photos of everything Trump signs with grand flair, why not this?

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/white-house-refused-to-release-photo-of-trump-signing-bill-to-weaken-gun-law/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/trump-signs-bill-revoking-obama-era-gun-checks-people-mental-n727221
> 
> . . . and, the White House sends out photos of everything Trump signs with grand flair, why not this?
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/white-house-refused-to-release-photo-of-trump-signing-bill-to-weaken-gun-law/


Fake news.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Gun sales peak upward after every mass shooting because the loons fear the government might be forced to act logically and pass laws supported by the majority of Americans.


https://qz.com/1095899/gun-ownership-in-america-in-three-charts/


----------



## tenacious (Feb 18, 2018)

Trump came in talking about filling the leadership void in America... and again we see him hiding from an issue.  He signed legislation that making it easier for the mentally ill to get a gun and now some wacko shoots up a school and Trumps no where to be found!  Is this just how it is now, is he coming up with a plan- the buck stops with him and he has to come out and have an honest conversation with America how his administration views the issue. 

And I don't want to just pick on Trump.  Since the Republicans took over there has just been a total lack of accountability in government.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> And almost nobody owned them.  What changed?


Really? 
You can prove that statement?
Those guns were available and were easier to purchase...
Hell, Oswald ordered his Carcano rifle, that he used to kill Kennedy, and a Smith & Wesson pistol through a mail order catalog....try that now Magoo.
Guns were cheaper....I see an M-1 carbine below for $78.00 and change....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/trump-signs-bill-revoking-obama-era-gun-checks-people-mental-n727221
> 
> . . . and, the White House sends out photos of everything Trump signs with grand flair, why not this?
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/white-house-refused-to-release-photo-of-trump-signing-bill-to-weaken-gun-law/


I found that picture for you,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fake news.


 . . . the "Fake news" cries about things you don't want to acknowledge as fact have now gone from 'trend' to now nutter policy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really?
> You can prove that statement?
> Those guns were available and were easier to purchase...
> Hell, Oswald ordered his Carcano rifle, that he used to kill Kennedy, and a Smith & Wesson pistol through a mail order catalog....try that now Magoo.
> Guns were cheaper....I see an M-1 carbine below for $78.00 and change....


The good ole days. When men were men and liberals were moderate republicans.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . the "Fake news" cries about things you don't want to acknowledge as fact have now gone from 'trend' to now nutter policy.


Its fake.
You're welcome.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really?
> You can prove that statement?
> Those guns were available and were easier to purchase...
> Hell, Oswald ordered his Carcano rifle, that he used to kill Kennedy, and a Smith & Wesson pistol through a mail order catalog....try that now Magoo.
> Guns were cheaper....I see an M-1 carbine below for $78.00 and change....


I was talking about your 30-round magazine.

"We do not think that any sane American, who calls himself an American, can object to placing into this bill the instrument which killed the president of the United States."  NRA Executive Vice-President Franklin Orth, testifying at hearings for the Firearms Control Act of 1968, which banned mail-order gun sales like Oswald's purchase.

What has changed since then?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really?
> You can prove that statement?
> Those guns were available and were easier to purchase...
> Hell, Oswald ordered his Carcano rifle, that he used to kill Kennedy, and a Smith & Wesson pistol through a mail order catalog....try that now Magoo.
> Guns were cheaper....I see an M-1 carbine below for $78.00 and change....


Yes, an Oswald reloaded twice in 8 seconds if you can believe that . . . how many people can you kill with a single action rifle compared to a semi-automatic AR? Or with a bump stock (which Congress said they would act on but have once again done nothing)?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I gave you my position on the discussion.  You are pretending I didn't.  Seems to be a habit of yours.  Will you still be asking me this months from now?


Poor old Magoo, cry me a river...
I said I disagreed with your NRA blame...it's much more complex than that.
As I said before, the idiots are more common...
What has changed in our society that emboldens these unconscionable amoral malcontents to act out in this manor?
I'm wondering why we have more unconscionable amoral malcontents...
You blame the NRA....brilliant!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> And almost nobody owned them.  What changed?


How we define mass shootings.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poor old Magoo, cry me a river...
> I said I disagreed with your NRA blame...it's much more complex than that.
> As I said before, the idiots are more common...
> What has changed in our society that emboldens these unconscionable amoral malcontents to act out in this manor?
> ...


You are ignoring the NRA's change from supporting responsible gun ownership, safety, and marksmanship to being a paid tool of the gun industry.  And you respond with obfuscation and riddles.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poor old Magoo, cry me a river...
> I said I disagreed with your NRA blame...it's much more complex than that.
> As I said before, the idiots are more common...
> What has changed in our society that emboldens these unconscionable amoral malcontents to act out in this manor?
> ...


Nothing new under the sun . . .

Given the later crimes of Zu Shenatir in the fifth century A.D., it’s fitting that Aden, Yemen, Shenatir’s city, has long been linked with the biblical story of Cain and Abel. Unlike Cain, the world’s first murderer, Shenatir killed purely for pleasure. Exactly how many people he killed has never been recorded, but records state that he was a wealthy pedophile who sodomized his victims and then killed them by throwing them out the window.

https://listverse.com/2015/04/09/10-forgotten-serial-killers-from-the-middle-ages/

The historian Laurence Stone calculated that homicide levels in medieval England were at least 10 times what they are today. Certainly, we cannot doubt that it was a dangerous time in which to live. An exceptional case, even by medieval standards, is provided by 14th‑century Oxford. Levels of violence there were considered unacceptably high by contemporaries: in the 1340s, the homicide rate was around 110 per 100,000. (In the UK in 2011, it was 1 per 100,000.)

http://www.historyextra.com/period/how-bloody-was-medieval-life/

Think if they had Uzis?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Gun sales peak upward after every mass shooting because the loons fear the government might be forced to act logically and pass laws supported by the majority of Americans.


They should pass laws that allow students to be protected as the government is.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I was talking about your 30-round magazine.
> 
> "We do not think that any sane American, who calls himself an American, can object to placing into this bill the instrument which killed the president of the United States."  NRA Executive Vice-President Franklin Orth, testifying at hearings for the Firearms Control Act of 1968, which banned mail-order gun sales like Oswald's purchase.
> 
> What has changed since then?


So we agree:
Those magazines were available back then.
Semi automatics were common and available.
Guns were cheaper and easier to obtain.
School shootings were all but non existent.
Gun control laws are much tougher now.


What has changed with our society?


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So we agree:
> Those magazines were available back then.
> Semi automatic were cheaper and available.
> Most guns were cheaper and easier to obtain.
> ...


So this is going to go on for months.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So we agree:
> Those magazines were available back then.
> Semi automatic were cheaper and available.
> Most guns were cheaper and easier to obtain.
> ...


Well in the 60's the gun selling the gun probably would have known the kid and the whole family.  And more then likely would have put keeping the gun out of the hands of a mentally unstable person ahead of profit.  

Also... guns were cheaper in the 60's?  huh? Not counting for inflation... or how the hell did you come up with that


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well in the 60's the gun selling the gun probably would have known the kid and the whole family.  And more then likely would have put keeping the gun out of the hands of a mentally unstable person ahead of profit.
> 
> Also... guns were cheaper in the 60's?  huh? Not counting for inflation... or how the hell did you come up with that


We bought our guns from the local Sears store, back in the "sporting goods" department.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And I don't want to just pick on Trump.  Since the Republicans took over there has just been a total lack of accountability in government.


Here is what Accountability looks and sounds like:


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well in the 60's the gun selling the gun probably would have known the kid and the whole family.  And more then likely would have put keeping the gun out of the hands of a mentally unstable person ahead of profit.
> 
> Also... guns were cheaper in the 60's?  huh? Not counting for inflation... or how the hell did you come up with that


He's not intellectually honest enough to consider inflation, cost of living wages, etc. in his calculations. He just knows no matter how absurd his assertions are the plumber and the rest of the nono insane clown posse will back his every utterance . . . they still have yet to refute Jade Helm or pizza gate. Once a nutter conspiracy theory, ALWAYS a nutter conspiracy theory, they don't do retraction.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here is what Accountability looks and sounds like:


Doing what you are told like a good lap dog, never mind reality . . . once a nutter conspiracy theory ALWAYS a nutter conspiracy theory.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's not intellectually honest enough to consider inflation, cost of living wages, etc. in his calculations. He just knows no matter how absurd his assertions are the plumber and the rest of the nono insane clown posse will back his every utterance . . . they still have yet to refute Jade Helm or pizza gate. Once a nutter conspiracy theory, ALWAYS a nutter conspiracy theory, they don't do retraction.


What's happened since the 60's?  Good grief...
For starters the gun companies have become publicly traded, profit driven corporations that have quota's of guns they have to sell if management want to keep their jobs.

Sometime I have to wonder about some of these guys Husker.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here is what Accountability looks and sounds like:


yawn...


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What's happened since the 60's?  Good grief...
> For starters the gun companies have become publicly traded, profit driven corporations that have quota's of guns they have to sell if management want to keep their jobs.
> 
> Sometime I have to wonder about some of these guys Husker.


In the 60's we had nothing like Jim Rome, Rush Limbaugh, or Honey B00-boo to model our lives on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What effect did the Obama administration's stance on gun laws have on gun sales?


He was the best gun saleslady in history.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What's happened since the 60's?  Good grief...
> For starters the gun companies have become publicly traded, profit driven corporations that have quota's of guns they have to sell if management want to keep their jobs.
> 
> Sometime I have to wonder about some of these guys Husker.


Intellectually disingenuous hypocrites only begins to describe the nutters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He was the best gun saleslady in history.


Just seeing that face sure brought out the loonies and haters, like you.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, an Oswald reloaded twice in 8 seconds if you can believe that . . . how many people can you kill with a single action rifle compared to a semi-automatic AR? Or with a bump stock (which Congress said they would act on but have once again done nothing)?


Experts from the Army and FBI were not able to duplicate Oswald's supposed marksmanship, even when shooting at stationary targets. The Carcanno 6.5mm  is not even a proper hunting gun unless you can convince your prey to sit still and line up for head and neck shots from behind.  And Oswald's gun had some defects that degraded its accuracy.  "He showed what one motivated Marine and his rifle can do."


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just seeing that face sure brought out the loonies and haters, like you.


For years closet racists and fascists bit their tongues and suffered in silence.  Then they got a hero in the White House, so it's ok now to speak up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> For years closet racists and fascists bit their tongues and suffered in silence.  Then they got a hero in the White House, so it's ok now to speak up.


I wish you would suffer silently.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So we agree:
> Those magazines were available back then.
> Semi automatics were common and available.
> Guns were cheaper and easier to obtain.
> ...


What happened?
The feminazi movement.
Women started voting and going to work and leaving the kids at home with no supervision.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happened?
> The feminazi movement.
> Women started voting and going to work and leaving the kids at home with no supervision.


Again with the pre-1920 ideals and misogyny. Thing is before that unless you were doing well the kids were woking 70 hours a week along side mom and pop . . . no time to get in trouble that way.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happened?
> The feminazi movement.
> Women started voting and going to work and leaving the kids at home with no supervision.


Both my parents worked.  No murderers among the 6 of us.  And we had access to guns and ammo from the time we knew what that meant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Both my parents worked.  No murderers among the 6 of us.  And we had access to guns and ammo from the time we knew what that meant.


Are you sure? What year is it?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again with the pre-1920 ideals and misogyny. Thing is before that unless you were doing well the kids were woking 70 hours a week along side mom and pop . . . no time to get in trouble that way.


Ahhh to live in the 50s.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2018)

Sarah Palin: Andrew Breitbart Helped Me Defend Myself When Fox News Wouldn't Let Me on Air After Giffords Shooting
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/radio/2018/02/18/sarah-palin-andrew-breitbart-helped-me-defend-myself-when-fox-news-wouldnt-let-me-on-air-after-the-giffords-shooting/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjInd6Im7DZAhWKxYMKHUW4BjMQqUMINzAD&usg=AOvVaw0m_Bk4oYpnusGHN3RyOhqs


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> So this is going to go on for months.


Not if you don't respond....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Both my parents worked.  No murderers among the 6 of us.  And we had access to guns and ammo from the time we knew what that meant.


That's only because the NRA didn't go off the deep end in 1957....


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sarah Palin: Andrew Breitbart Helped Me Defend Myself When Fox News Wouldn't Let Me on Air After Giffords Shooting
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/radio/2018/02/18/sarah-palin-andrew-breitbart-helped-me-defend-myself-when-fox-news-wouldnt-let-me-on-air-after-the-giffords-shooting/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjInd6Im7DZAhWKxYMKHUW4BjMQqUMINzAD&usg=AOvVaw0m_Bk4oYpnusGHN3RyOhqs
> View attachment 2079


Gee, an article praising Breitbart.  In Breitbart.

Sucker.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What's happened since the 60's?  Good grief...
> For starters the gun companies have become publicly traded, profit driven corporations that have quota's of guns they have to sell if management want to keep their jobs.
> 
> Sometime I have to wonder about some of these guys Husker.


So prior to the 60's, the gun companies were all privately owned and didn't care about profits?
Quota's? Where did you get that tidbit?
Come on td.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2018)

Dana Loesch

✔@DLoesch

The NRA is a member organization of average Americans. It lacks the authority and resources to follow up on reported red flags like the FBI is supposed to do, yet is being blamed for somehow not doing the FBI’s job. Progressive media refuses to question why no follow-up.

10:51 AM - Feb 18, 2018


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well in the 60's the gun selling the gun probably would have known the kid and the whole family.  And more then likely would have put keeping the gun out of the hands of a mentally unstable person ahead of profit.
> 
> Also... guns were cheaper in the 60's?  huh? Not counting for inflation... or how the hell did you come up with that


You could mail order guns back in the sixties....
See the add below to illustrate how cheap guns were....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Experts from the Army and FBI were not able to duplicate Oswald's supposed marksmanship, even when shooting at stationary targets. The Carcanno 6.5mm  is not even a proper hunting gun unless you can convince your prey to sit still and line up for head and neck shots from behind.  And Oswald's gun had some defects that degraded its accuracy.  "He showed what one motivated Marine and his rifle can do."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, an Oswald reloaded twice in 8 seconds if you can believe that . . .


You think maybe the NRA secret government did it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again with the pre-1920 ideals and misogyny. Thing is before that unless you were doing well the kids were woking 70 hours a week along side mom and pop . . . no time to get in trouble that way.


Yep and the unions took care of that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I was talking about your 30-round magazine.
> 
> "We do not think that any sane American, who calls himself an American, can object to placing into this bill the instrument which killed the president of the United States."  NRA Executive Vice-President Franklin Orth, testifying at hearings for the Firearms Control Act of 1968, which banned mail-order gun sales like Oswald's purchase.
> 
> What has changed since then?


How we define mass shootings


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You are ignoring the NRA's change from supporting responsible gun ownership, safety, and marksmanship to being a paid tool of the gun industry.  And you respond with obfuscation and riddles.


Sucker


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> "He showed what one motivated Marine and his rifle can do."






ahhh, when America was great....  good times.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Both my parents worked.  No murderers among the 6 of us.  And we had access to guns and ammo from the time we knew what that meant.


They don't breed'um like that anymore


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> For years closet racists and fascists bit their tongues and suffered in silence.  Then they got a hero in the White House, so it's ok now to speak up.


Racist


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racist


I wonder why he's speaking up now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (Feb 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> ahhh, when America was great....  good times.


Anyone catch the uncredited cameo by 4nos as himself at the end of the clip.  Mouth breather, glazed over eyes.  The producers paid him with a bag of Pretzels and a coke.  No residuals, no imdb credit, and had to remain with all of the extras off-site with no catering, tenting, or trailers.  It was quite the inside joke throughout the production.


----------



## nononono (Feb 18, 2018)

Wez said:


> Did you receive your order to report to our reeducation camp yet?


*Your little blue " House "......where you entertain commode A la mode.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Anyone catch the uncredited cameo by 4nos as himself at the end of the clip.  Mouth breather, glazed over eyes.  The producers paid him with a bag of Pretzels and a coke.  No residuals, no imdb credit, and had to remain with all of the extras off-site with no catering, tenting, or trailers.  It was quite the inside joke throughout the production.



*Fat Slob Bob.....I do believe you were the real life character for that " Mouth Breather " ....
You never made it past boot camp in the early sixties.....That's to bad, maybe you could have 
hooked up with Mueller and John Kerry....
You see the scene where he blows his ' Bob " off .....well in real life you missed...
We're all lucky aren't we...! At least you can provide us with demented sick humor from real
life experiences from your twisted past .......Whooo Weeee....You had it rough didn't you !*


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Fat Slob Bob.....I do believe you were the real life character for that " Mouth Breather " ....*
> *You never made it past boot camp in the early sixties.....That's to bad, maybe you could have *
> *hooked up with Mueller and John Kerry....*
> *You see the scene where he blows his ' Bob " off .....well in real life you missed...*
> ...


As a bottom feeding catfish in your fishing analogy anthology, it's interesting to note how calm and serene, some might say smug, this catfish slowly circles under your rowboat while you thrash about with a plastic grocery bag snared on your line, thinking you're caught a marlin.  

Hint: marlins lived in the open ocean.  Not your huckleberry brackish estuary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> As a bottom feeding catfish in your fishing analogy anthology, it's interesting to note how calm and serene, some might say smug, this catfish slowly circles under your rowboat while you thrash about with a plastic grocery bag snared on your line, thinking you're caught a marlin.
> 
> Hint: marlins lived in the open ocean.  Not your huckleberry brackish estuary.


Was that nono casting a line in the duck pond behind the fish grotto in La Mesa?


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that nono casting a line in the duck pond behind the fish grotto in La Mesa?


That's a private pond, as I recall.  So I should think that would make nono a  *" THEIF ! "*


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> As a bottom feeding catfish in your fishing analogy anthology, it's interesting to note how calm and serene, some might say smug, this catfish slowly circles under your rowboat while you thrash about with a plastic grocery bag snared on your line, thinking you're caught a marlin.
> 
> Hint: marlins lived in the open ocean.  Not your huckleberry brackish estuary.


*You are dual purpose now....Thank You....*

*I'm Your Huckleberry .....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that nono casting a line in the duck pond behind the fish grotto in La Mesa?




*That was you.....hangovers are hard on the memory.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

According To The FBI, Knives Kill Far More People Than Rifles In America – It’s Not Even Close
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/02/19/knives-gun-control-fbi-statistics/&ved=0ahUKEwiwqP3wu7TZAhUM9IMKHa3SBC8QqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw0rMlnYMc2zs6SeYgWPN4rK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

Did the Progressive 'Broward County Solution' Cost 17 Student Lives?
JACK CASHILL
This is how public schools in Florida and elsewhere are "dealing with" (that is, shuffling around) problem kids.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/02/did_the_progressive_broward_county_solution_cost_17_student_lives.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

There Is Only One Sure Way to Stop School Shootings
PATRICIA MCCARTHY
Look to Israel for answers on how massacres at schools are prevented.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/02/there_is_only_one_way_to_stop_school_shootings.html


----------



## xav10 (Feb 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There Is Only One Sure Way to Stop School Shootings
> PATRICIA MCCARTHY
> Look to Israel for answers on how massacres at schools are prevented.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/02/there_is_only_one_way_to_stop_school_shootings.html


Great idea! Tell our kids that we are under invasion by all of our neighbors, just like Israel! Love it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Great idea! Tell our kids that we are under invasion by all of our neighbors, just like Israel! Love it.


Aren't we? Mexico is our neighbor. wake up, stooge.


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> According To The FBI, Knives Kill Far More People Than Rifles In America – It’s Not Even Close
> 16 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/02/19/knives-gun-control-fbi-statistics/&ved=0ahUKEwiwqP3wu7TZAhUM9IMKHa3SBC8QqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw0rMlnYMc2zs6SeYgWPN4rK


What does that have to do with mass shootings?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> What does that have to do with mass shootings?


Nothing.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aren't we? Mexico is our neighbor. wake up, stooge.


what does mexico have to do with school shootings? oh, i see...nothing. anyhow, good idea for us to be like israel. you need to stop being brainwashed by your media and think for yourself.


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156340033558714


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## xav10 (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> What does that have to do with mass shootings?


Love it when Joe quotes our fine American law enforcement agency, the Federal Bureau of Investigation. They always get their man...


----------



## xav10 (Feb 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> According To The FBI, Knives Kill Far More People Than Rifles In America – It’s Not Even Close
> 16 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/02/19/knives-gun-control-fbi-statistics/&ved=0ahUKEwiwqP3wu7TZAhUM9IMKHa3SBC8QqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw0rMlnYMc2zs6SeYgWPN4rK


You need to fix the link, but you’ve got a point. If the FBI says it, it’s probably true, right? Thanks Joe!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Love it when Joe quotes our fine American law enforcement agency, the Federal Bureau of Investigation. They always get their man...


....but not their woman.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156340033558714


He might shoot somebody's eye out with that lottery ticket.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2018)

*A whole new level.......!*


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


>




*AND BEING HANGED BY THE NECK UNTIL DEAD FOR LYING ?*

*What's YOUR record on Lying on this Forum Wez.....?*
*Don't be shy !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Do you still have you disassembled firearm?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Putin approves of this message.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> Putin approves of this message.



*I have a Garden Rake with a Handle Lock.....would you like to use it ?*


----------



## Booter (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice Job Mr. President.  This is no slippery slope to our guns being confiscated - it's just the right thing to do and I commend the President for doing it.
*
Trump moves to ban 'bump stocks'
*
"Just a few moments ago I signed a memo directing the attorney general to propose regulations that ban all devices that turn legal weapons into machine guns," Trump said at a Medal of Valor event at the White House, addressing Attorney General Jeff Sessions.
"I expect these regulations to be finalized, Jeff, very soon," Trump said.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/20/politics/donald-trump-bump-stocks/index.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> Nice Job Mr. President.  This is no slippery slope to our guns being confiscated - it's just the right thing to do and I commend the President for doing it.
> *
> Trump moves to ban 'bump stocks'
> *
> ...


I agree.
Who needs a bumpstock.
Next thing he should do is make sure the FBI does their job next time they get tipped off that some psycho is gonna shoot up a school.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


>


You can ban the second amendment in your house.
I dont think you're stable enough to have a fully assembled firearm anyway.


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You can ban the second amendment in your house.
> I dont think you're stable enough to have a fully assembled firearm anyway.


Says the guy commenting on a youth soccer forum with no kids playing soccer...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> Says the guy commenting on a youth soccer forum with no kids playing soccer...


You sure about that, or is this the beginning of another bout with tourrets?
You can ban the second amendment in your own home.
You have that right.

FYI, I have two currently playing college soccer. One in division 1 and another playing D-2 and running track.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> Says the guy commenting on a youth soccer forum with no kids playing soccer...


Look on the bright side.
Im pretty sure all porta pottys in California are "gun free zones".


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> FYI, I have two currently playing college soccer. One in division 1 and another playing D-2 and running track.


That makes you slightly less creepy...


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look on the bright side.
> Im pretty sure all porta pottys in California are "gun free zones".


You would be the expert in potties...


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> Says the guy commenting on a youth soccer forum with no kids playing soccer...


*You don't know that.....*

*You're the Dumbass that telegraphs his whole life....*

*Just post a picture of yourself in front of your Employment.....*
*Those poor slobs are being bilked daily by your theft of their Time !*
*It would be nice to know where NOT to go because of Non productivity !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> That makes you slightly less creepy...


*Do you wash daily ?*


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

Alex Jones is already claiming that the Parkland shooting was just another Sandy Hook false flag, with professional "crisis actors" playing the part of student survivors.

Florida Republicans are taking the bait --


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)

Pretty powerful...


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2018)

*Wez and his " Cartoon " mind of Filth.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Alex Jones is already claiming that the Parkland shooting was just another Sandy Hook false flag, with professional "crisis actors" playing the part of student survivors.
> 
> Florida Republicans are taking the bait --




*The fact that you troll his site speaks volumes.....*


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Alex Jones is already claiming that the Parkland shooting was just another Sandy Hook false flag, with professional "crisis actors" playing the part of student survivors.
> 
> Florida Republicans are taking the bait --


_"I guess when you spend your days hanging out with gullible morons and conspiracy nuts who voted for Trump, you simply can't imagine intelligent, determined, articulate, and courageous young people."_


----------



## xav10 (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"I guess when you spend your days hanging out with gullible morons and conspiracy nuts who voted for Trump, you simply can't imagine intelligent, determined, articulate, and courageous young people."_


Trump likes it. He thanked Alex Jones for helping him get elected. They play to idiots and they know if they rile them up enough they’ll get them out to vote...and there’s a lot of idiots in this failing nation...look at our education statistics compared to the rest of the world...and look at Trump’s own play to take advantage of the idiots with Trump U. Cost him $25 mil. for the fraud claim but he had them good for a while.


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump likes it. He thanked Alex Jones for helping him get elected. They play to idiots and they know if they rile them up enough they’ll get them out to vote...and there’s a lot of idiots in this failing nation...look at our education statistics compared to the rest of the world...*and look at Trump’s own play to take advantage of the idiots with Trump U. Cost him $25 mil. for the fraud claim but he had them good for a while.*


Cost of doing business...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

_*Age limit for buying AR-15 'on table'...*_

I guess we will need to change the age for joining the military and voting too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _*Age limit for buying AR-15 'on table'...*_
> 
> I guess we will need to change the age for joining the military and voting too.


I agree with you.
We should raise the age limit of both.
Join the military to 21, and voting to 35.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree with you.
> We should raise the age limit of both.
> Join the military to 21, and voting to 35.


Funny, the libs are now trying to make the voting age 16. Maybe that's the only people they can convince, other than the people who's votes they are buying.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2018)

Some people are simply more passionate about their own self interests compared to that of other people's lives.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

MSNBC’s Joe Scarborough Did Not Like NRA TV Going After Him
Matt Vespa


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> That makes you slightly less creepy...


Sorry I cant say the same for you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> You would be the expert in potties...


Real potties, yes.
Im a plumber. Its part of the deal.
You're the guy who likes the little blue houses.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, the libs are now trying to make the voting age 16. Maybe that's the only people they can convince, other than the people who's votes they are buying.


Who?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Who?


Magoo Hears a Who.....

_Apologies to Dr. Suess_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Who?


You, I thought you weren't a lib?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

TheBlaze

Gunman fires at homeowner and misses. Then homeowner pulls out his own gun — and aims much better.
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/02/20/gunman-fires-at-homeowner-and-misses-then-homeowner-pulls-out-his-own-gun-and-aims-much-better/amp&ved=0ahUKEwj4uvHZkrfZAhVhwFQKHYZTBYQQqUMINzAD&usg=AOvVaw3PMnhBAWNNWmwluFWH6VEj


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people are simply more passionate about their own self interests compared to that of other people's lives.


Now, "in your own words"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

*4 Reasons Congress Doesn’t "Act" on Gun Violence*
The reality is Congress isn’t, and can’t be, responsible for anyone’s personal safety.


*by James Davenport*

After much is written to support such “common sense” reforms, politicians begin debating them, and then nothing seems to occur. Why? There are four basic reasons I believe there has not been greater action by Congress to address this issue.


*Democracy*
The most common answer is the National Rifle Association’s powerful lobbying efforts. The NRA is constantly vilified as favoring 2nd Amendment rights over the lives of children. But this is an overly simplistic explanation.

Who is the NRA? It is an organization of millions of gun owners across the country. It’s not some monolithic entity that operates outside of human will. It is a human institution, with people who are highly active and engaged on an issue of importance to them. So when we blame the NRA, or any other interest group with which we disagree, we are really saying that millions of our fellow citizens are advancing an agenda with which we disagree.


That’s fine. But in a democracy, that’s how things work. Democracy doesn’t require having a _majority_ of the people supporting you, it requires having an active number of engaged citizens that support your cause and will vote, donate, and spend time in order to advance that cause.

The fact that those who support greater restrictions on gun ownership have not convinced a large enough number of their fellow citizens to take up their cause in a more participatory manner is not the fault of those who disagree with them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

*Federalism*
Despite the name, we really aren’t the “United States.” The people of each state have a unique culture, history, and perspective on the role of government. These differences are what give rise to different laws on a wide range of issues. Just as we have seen states take different approaches to marijuana laws and immigration enforcement, we should expect that they would also take different approaches to gun laws.

We refer to the state governments as “laboratories of democracy” for a reason. It’s time to recognize that in the gun control debate there doesn’t have to be a “one-size-fits-all” solution imposed by Congress. Each state should be free to enact the gun laws it feels will be most effective in protecting its citizens while remaining consistent with the Supreme Court’s protection of gun ownership as expressed in its _Heller_ decision.

Similar to marijuana legalization and immigration, gun control is a perfect test case for federalism. Allowing states to experiment with their gun laws and comparing the results is the appropriate solution to this issue. Attempting to force the people of North Dakota to accept the demands of citizens from California, on the other hand, is simply counterproductive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

*Important Terms Do Not Have Agreed Upon Definitions*

Just as we have differences in culture and histories, we also have significant differences in how we define certain concepts.

What constitutes an “assault weapon”? What event qualifies as a “school shooting”? These are just two of the important concepts that people use and assume that others agree with their definitions. For example, one prominent gun control group produced information that supposedly showed there have been 18 school shootings in the U.S. in 2018 alone.

However, it counted events such as a suicide on a closed school building, the accidental discharge of a security officer’s firearm in which no one was hurt, and a criminal who ran on school property to flee police as school shootings. These are clearly not the same types of events as a mass school shooting such as occurred in Parkland, Florida, or at Columbine High School in Colorado. Yet many media outletsreported the claim without bothering to note the distinctions.

Until we can all get on the same page regarding how we define important terms, it will continue to be virtually impossible to reach an agreed upon solution. Significant disagreement exists on these and other terms. Because of this, a “national” approach to this issue is likely to remain elusive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

*We Don’t All Agree on the “Solutions”*

The calls for congressional action come most often from those wishing to restrict gun ownership. However, not everyone agrees this is the correct approach. For example, according to the National Conference of State Legislatures, there are sixteen states that ban carrying a concealed weapon on a college campus, ten states that allow concealed weapons on college campuses, and 23 states, including my home state of Oklahoma, which leave this decision in the hands of each institution.

The fact that so many states disagree as to whether greater restrictions or greater freedom is the right course clearly demonstrates that there is significant disagreement on _what_ should be done.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

The reality is Congress isn’t, and can’t be, responsible for anyone’s personal safety (But their own.....with guns). That responsibility has to fall on individuals, communities, and state governments. If you’re not advocating for real change there, you’re not likely to get the results you’re seeking – whatever those may be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Tucker's Simple Firearm Question Befuddles Gun Control Activist
US | Amber Athey


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2018)

I see the NRA still owns the Florida Legislature.  Despite pleas from Parkland survivors to institute some meaningful gun-owner restrictions, the Legislature spent their time declaring pornography to be a public health risk.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I see the NRA still owns the Florida Legislature.  Despite pleas from Parkland survivors to institute some meaningful gun-owner restrictions, the Legislature spent their time declaring pornography to be a public health risk.


Google "gun porn"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I see the NRA still owns the Florida Legislature.  Despite pleas from Parkland survivors to institute some meaningful gun-owner restrictions, the Legislature spent their time declaring pornography to be a public health risk.


Mr Magoo doesnt see anything.


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Google "gun porn"


https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/02/21/587548408/florida-house-declines-debate-on-assault-rifles-calls-porn-a-health-risk

*Florida House Declines Debate On Assault Rifles, Calls Porn A 'Health Risk'*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

espola said:


> I see the NRA still owns the Florida Legislature.  Despite pleas from Parkland survivors to institute some meaningful gun-owner restrictions, the Legislature spent their time declaring pornography to be a public health risk.


The vote failed. The entire topic was discussed for less than three minutes.

Some students from Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School were watching the vote from the gallery, according to the South Florida Sun-Sentinel.

"How could they do that to us ? Are you Kidding me ??? #NeverAgain," tweeted student Emma Gonzalez, as the Miami Herald reported. "We are not forgetting this come Midterm Elections - the Anger that I feel right now is indescribable."

*There is a Senate version of the bill, the newspaper reports, though it "also has not been heard in committees." A Senate committee "endorsed a proposal to put law enforcement officers in every school in the state."*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The vote failed. The entire topic was discussed for less than three minutes.
> 
> Some students from Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School were watching the vote from the gallery, according to the South Florida Sun-Sentinel.
> 
> ...


Put law enforcement in every school...????? 
That will NEVER work!
Outlaw "assault" rifles and our kids will be safe.... it's so simple that even a moron would agree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Put law enforcement in every school...?????
> That will NEVER work!
> Outlaw "assault" rifles and our kids will be safe.... it's so simple that even a moron would agree.


Or call up the national guard of Florida.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or call up the national guard of Florida.


How about the libs talk them to death?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Trump Slams Gun Free Zones During Listening Session on School Shootings
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

*Ann Coulter: Amazing New Breakthrough to Reduce Mass Shootings*







by Ann Coulter21 Feb 2018395

21 Feb, 2018 21 Feb, 2018
*As fun as it is to ridicule the FBI for devoting massive resources to chasing down Hillary Clinton’s oppo research while blowing off repeated, specific warnings about school shooter Nikolas Cruz, we’ve put a lot on the agency’s plate.*
We’re hauling in nearly 2 million manifestly unvetted Third World immigrants every year, leading to a slew of FBI “Watch Lists” with a million names apiece. In 2015, Director James Comey said that there were ISIS investigations in all 50 states — even Idaho and Alaska! And that’s just one terrorist organization.

Maybe the FBI brass would still be a bunch of incompetent, PC nincompoops if we weren’t dumping millions of psychotic and terrorist foreigners on the country. But even the most efficient organization would have trouble keeping track of the Nikolas Cruzes when our immigration policies require approximately one-third of the country to be constantly watching another third of the country.

*Thanks to our Second Amendment, the United States has fewer mass shootings per capita than many other developed countries, including Norway, France, Switzerland, Finland, Belgium and the Czech Republic. (And 98 percent of our mass shootings occur in “gun-free zones.”)*

*But imagine if we could cut our mass shootings in half?*

*There have been about 34 mass shootings since 2000. Forty-seven percent — 16 — were committed by first- and second-generation immigrants, i.e. people who never would have been here but for Teddy Kennedy’s 1965 immigration act.*



And the immigrant mass shootings have been some of the most spectacular ones, such as Fort Hood and San Bernardino. Two of the deadliest mass shootings in U.S. history, at Virginia Tech in 2007 and at the Pulse Nightclub in 2016, were committed by first- and second-generation immigrants, i.e., people who were in this country because Teddy was pouting in his room and refused to come out until he got his own legacy.

(Excluded from both lists: the Las Vegas shooting, because law enforcement has released nothing but lies about it, so that shooting remains unclassifiable; family dispute shootings; targeted assassinations of police officers; and shootings on Indian reservations.)

Here’s the list of immigrant mass shootings, defined as a shooting at the same general time and location, not during the commission of another crime, that leaves at least four people dead — i.e. no gangland shootings, no “man kills family, then self” and no drug deals gone bad.

On account of the Rule of Journalism that permits the word “immigrant” to be used only in sentences with the word “valedictorian,” you may not have heard of some of these mass shootings at all.

1) Omar Mateen, son of Afghan immigrants, killed 49 people at the Pulse nightclub in Orlando on June 12, 2016.


2) First- and second-generation Pakistani immigrants Syed Rizwan Farook and Tashfeen Malik opened fire at a community center Christmas party in San Bernardino, California, on Dec. 2, 2015, killing 14 people.

3) English immigrant Christopher Harper-Mercer killed 9 people at Umpqua Community College in southwest Oregon on Oct. 1, 2015.

4) Kuwaiti immigrant Mohammad Youssef Abdulazeez shot and killed five people in attacks on two military installations in Chattanooga, Tennessee, on July 16, 2015.

5) Second-generation Malaysian immigrant Elliot Rodger killed six people on May 23, 2014, around the campus of the University of California, Santa Barbara.

6) Second-generation immigrant John Zawahri opened fire at his Southern California home and later at the campus of Santa Monica College on June 7, 2013, killing five in all. (The New York Times never mentioned that he was the child of Lebanese immigrants. The Times didn’t even mention that his father used to beat up his mother, despite that paper’s usual heightened interest in stories about men being mean to women.)


7) Cuban immigrant Pedro Alberto Vargas fatally shot six people in his apartment complex in Hialeah, Florida, on July 26, 2013.

8) Probable Barbadian immigrant Aaron Alexis shot and killed 12 people inside the Washington Navy Yard on Sept. 16, 2013.

9) South Korean immigrant One L. Goh opened fire at Oikos University in Oakland, California, killing seven people on April 2, 2012.

10) Mexican immigrant Eduardo Sencion shot up an IHOP in Carson City, Nevada, on Sept. 6, 2011, killing four people — three National Guardsmen and a 67-year-old woman.

11) Second-generation immigrant Nidal Malik Hasan, son of Palestinian immigrants, killed 13 people at Fort Hood, Texas, on Nov. 5, 2009.


12) Vietnamese immigrant Jiverly Wong shot up the Binghamton, New York, American Civic Association on April 3, 2009, killing 13.

13) Bosnian immigrant Sulejman Talovic fatally shot five people at the Trolley Square Mall in Salt Lake City on Feb. 12, 2007.

14) Seung-Hui Cho, a South Korean immigrant, slaughtered 32 people at Virginia Tech on April 16, 2007.

15) Hmong immigrant Chai Soua Vang killed six hunters in northern Wisconsin on Nov. 21, 2004.

16) Mexican immigrant Salvador Tapia shot up the Windy City Core Supply warehouse in Chicago in 2003, killing six of his former co-workers.

If you missed your favorite immigrant mass shooting, please note that I excluded Jamaican immigrant Colin Ferguson (Long Island Railroad massacre in 1993); Nigerian immigrant Peter Odighizuwa (Appalachian School of Law shooting in 2002); Haitian illegal immigrant Kesler Dufrene (North Miami shooting in 2012); and Nigerian immigrant Henry Williams Obotetukudo (Bronx-Lebanon Hospital shooting in 2017). We are only counting mass shootings since 2000 that left at least four people dead.

First- and second-generation immigrants have committed more than 40 percent of all mass shootings since 2000. I know we’ve been admitting Third World immigrants at a breakneck pace, but I don’t think immigrants make up nearly half the population yet.

Once we exclude the immigrant mass shooters, a clearer pattern emerges. The typical American perpetrator is a young man with paranoid schizophrenia — or, as we’re now euphemistically calling it, “autism” — probably exacerbated by pot, a deadly combo platter.

An immigration moratorium and widespread deportations would not only cut mass shootings in half, but it would also free up the FBI’s time to focus on these delusional young men with the terrifying stare, who hear voices no one else hears.

Young men like Nikolas Cruz.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

FL DEPUTIES TO CARRY RIFLES AT SCHOOLS


----------



## xav10 (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Ann Coulter: Amazing New Breakthrough to Reduce Mass Shootings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now there’s a girl who stays on brand and knows how to get paid! She gets to go to Mar-a-Lago...the bank balance is big enough.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or call up the national guard of Florida.


Iz, when you were growing up, did someone teach you that a constant barrage of non-sequiturs is an effective tool of argument? Or were you unable to keep up so you just started blurting them out as a way to pretend to stay engaged? Between the weird Econ texts and the non-sequiturs, it’s getting so I just have to skip over all of your responses. You’re in 4n land.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Iz, when you were growing up, did someone teach you that a constant barrage of non-sequiturs is an effective tool of argument? Or were you unable to keep up so you just started blurting them out as a way to pretend to stay engaged? Between the weird Econ texts and the non-sequiturs, it’s getting so I just have to skip over all of your responses. You’re in 4n land.


Maybe all the nutter personas on here are just one 400 pound guy in his mom's basement.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe all the nutter personas on here are just one 400 pound guy in his mom's basement.


Maybe you're just wrong, ..again.
When losing becomes a habit, maybe its time to hang it up.
Wez thinks people posting here without kids playing soccer is creepy.
What do you think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

*President Trump Pushes Armed Teachers to End School Attacks*

On Wednesday President Trump said arming teachers is a step that can be taken to make schools less attractive targets for attackers.

by AWR Hawkins71


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Iz, when you were growing up, did someone teach you that a constant barrage of non-sequiturs is an effective tool of argument? Or were you unable to keep up so you just started blurting them out as a way to pretend to stay engaged? Between the weird Econ texts and the non-sequiturs, it’s getting so I just have to skip over all of your responses. You’re in 4n land.


You consider the NG a non seq


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *President Trump Pushes Armed Teachers to End School Attacks*
> 
> On Wednesday President Trump said arming teachers is a step that can be taken to make schools less attractive targets for attackers.
> 
> by AWR Hawkins71


National Guardsman have already taken an oath to protect us against ALL enemies, foreign and domestic.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe all the nutter personas on here are just one 400 pound guy in his mom's basement.


There you go, projecting once again...


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

When Lawn Darts hit the market, the Consumer Product Safety Commission attempted to ban them after a 4-year-old girl was killed when she ran into the path of a game being played by her brothers.  However, after a lawsuit by the manufacturer and interference from Congress, CPSC retrenched to a position that it not be marketed as a toy.  Several years later, after thousands of children had been injured by the non-toys, CPSC found their balls again and banned them outright.  







What could go wrong?


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Within the last week, after expressing a desire to stop killing school children, I have been called a "loonie leftie" by a FB poster who fancies himself a pro-life conservative.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

This puts a crimp in t's plan to arm teachers --

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/cops-teacher-left-gun-in-bathroom-elementary-kids-found-it/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

E-READER, 

MALKIN: Do Not Let The Children Lead
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/27435/malkin-do-not-let-children-lead-michelle-malkin?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiWyqLGw7nZAhUI2oMKHYqRBtcQqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw2EzHJyvGxzp1rUrnk8iC8F&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

CNN busted trying to put scripted words in mouth of hero Stoneman Douglas student at televised town hall
FEBRUARY 22, 2018
CNN would be the object of humor if its behavior were not so contemptible. Coming in the wake of its disgrace over using chyrons to proclaim President...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/cnn_busted_trying_to_put_scripted_words_in_mouth_of_hero_stoneman_douglas_student_at_televised_town_hall.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Gun-grabbers exploiting children to capitalize on grief over Parkland school massacre
FEBRUARY 21, 2018
The ghouls among the gun-grabbers were well prepared to mobilize the many traumatized students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas high school as pawns, stick...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/gun_grabbers_exploiting_children_to_capitalize_on_grief_over_parkland_school_massacre.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Within the last week, after expressing a desire to stop killing school children, I have been called a "loonie leftie" by a FB poster who fancies himself a pro-life conservative.


Maybe it's time to evaluate your life?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe you're just wrong, ..again.
> When losing becomes a habit, maybe its time to hang it up.
> Wez thinks people posting here without kids playing soccer is creepy.
> What do you think?


Yeah mines snowboarding in Japan right now . . . can I come back when she's back at school?


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe it's time to evaluate your life?


Do you think there is any way I will give up my desire to stop killing school children?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think there is any way I will give up my desire to stop killing school children?


Why do you have that desire?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> When Lawn Darts hit the market, the Consumer Product Safety Commission attempted to ban them after a 4-year-old girl was killed when she ran into the path of a game being played by her brothers.  However, after a lawsuit by the manufacturer and interference from Congress, CPSC retrenched to a position that it not be marketed as a toy.  Several years later, after thousands of children had been injured by the non-toys, CPSC found their balls again and banned them outright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natural Selection tool......


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah mines snowboarding in Japan right now . . . can I come back when she's back at school?


Ask your doppleganger wez...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Within the last week, after expressing a desire to stop killing school children, I have been called a "loonie leftie" by a FB poster who fancies himself a pro-life conservative.


What took him so long to figure it out?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah mines snowboarding in Japan right now . . . can I come back when she's back at school?


Wez thinks you're a creep.


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wez thinks you're a creep.


Liar, he's not a creepy nutter like you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> This puts a crimp in t's plan to arm teachers --
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/cops-teacher-left-gun-in-bathroom-elementary-kids-found-it/


Kids and teachers use the same restrooms?  Hmmmmm?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think there is any way I will give up my desire to stop killing school children?


Perhaps there is another way to cure your insatiable desire.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> This puts a crimp in t's plan to arm teachers --
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/cops-teacher-left-gun-in-bathroom-elementary-kids-found-it/


National Guardsman have already taken an oath to protect us against ALL enemies, foreign and domestic.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think there is any way I will give up my desire to stop killing school children?


Awww yes... You're all for killing the unborn which then doesn't allow the baby to grow into a school age kid, thus protecting them from a crazy fk with a gun... makes perfect sense.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Awww yes... You're all for killing the unborn which then doesn't allow the baby to grow into a school age kid, thus protecting them from a crazy fk with a gun... makes perfect sense.


I am?  I didn't know that.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kids and teachers use the same restrooms?  Hmmmmm?


Didn't read the article?

It's a small Christian school with a "unisex, one-toilet bathroom".


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> I am?  I didn't know that.


Only a hypocritical asshole would bring abortion into a discussion of how to protect our schools.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Only a hypocritical asshole would bring abortion into a discussion of how to protect our schools.


I could have said that he is all for protecting life until they are old enough to be in school, but I don't know if that is true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Only a hypocritical asshole would bring abortion into a discussion of how to protect our schools.


Either you are for killing kids or you are not. You are.


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Either you are for killing kids or you are not. You are.


Right on que


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

NRA REP: CROWD YELLED 'BURN HER'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Right on que


You can't run and hide from your murderous ways.


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't run and hide from your murderous ways.


Russia approves of this comment.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> I am?  I didn't know that.


You pro-life? I didn't know that.? Willing to go on record?


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You pro-life? I didn't know that.? Willing to go on record?


I have stated here many times before that I would never recommend an abortion for a woman unless there was a serious medical condition, or the pregnancy resulted from rape or incest, but I would never stand in her way if that is what she wanted.


----------



## Booter (Feb 22, 2018)

Borrowed:
it seems that any mention of removing a particular style of weapon from commercial sales is interpreted as a violation of the 2nd Amendment which only states that we can own a weapon not define the type of weapon we can own. Modifying these military style weapons for commercial sales in such a way as to limit their round capacity to 3 - 5 shells vice allowing 30 round clips to be mounted would seem workable.

War has been instrumental to the introduction of era weapons into our hunting community since WWI. Why shouldn't these current military style weapons be any different? Would we as gun owners be willing to surrender our high capacity clips? I know I would.

As a hunter, who owns a military style weapon, a veteran and NRA Life member, I favor a single shot rifle for that activity because it actually takes some skill to harvest animals I put in the freezer.

Why do we have to continually link solutions to these issues as an effort to totally remove our rights to keep and bear arms?

When do we, as gun owners, step up and help guide the NRA and others to do more to saving our children, grandchildren and families?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Only a hypocritical asshole would bring abortion into a discussion of how to protect our schools.


Calling the kettle black much asshole? Are we protecting schools or the kids in the schools? Babies grow up and become kids who go to school. You conveniently chose to ommit kids in your stupid comment. How progressive of you.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> I have stated here many times before that I would never recommend an abortion for a woman unless there was a serious medical condition, or the pregnancy resulted from rape or incest, but I would never stand in her way if that is what she wanted.


Recommend killing a baby? I would certainly hope not. But of course you do a wonderful job of talking out both sides of your ass. Well done.


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Calling the kettle black much asshole? Are we protecting schools or the kids in the schools? Babies grow up and become kids who go to school. You conveniently chose to ommit kids in your stupid comment. How progressive of you.


Was that supposed to make sense?  Keep your abortion bullshit out of the discussions of guns idiot.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> When Lawn Darts hit the market, the Consumer Product Safety Commission attempted to ban them after a 4-year-old girl was killed when she ran into the path of a game being played by her brothers.  However, after a lawsuit by the manufacturer and interference from Congress, CPSC retrenched to a position that it not be marketed as a toy.  Several years later, after thousands of children had been injured by the non-toys, CPSC found their balls again and banned them outright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*So based on YOUR premise, anything that could " Harm " someone should be banned....*
*Why then are KITCHEN utensils not BANNED ?*
*Answer that one..... MR SPOLA !*
*I'll tell you why.....PARENTING !*

*I guarantee YOUR parents taught you respect for weapons, growing up in the northeast as you *
*have professed so many times on this forum you hunted and brought the ( Tools ) guns to school *
*and put them in the boot/coat closet. After school you went home with it and the rabbits you *
*got. No one complained, no one was shot and food was brought home.*

*Parenting !*

*What we have now is the " Pussification " of society.....*
*Just as the " Media " are using/letting the students dictate*
*the narrative on this issue of " Guns ". Had Broward County*
*school district done their job as school administrators and run*
*the schools properly this instance quite possibly would NOT have*
*happened. But since the " Trevon Martin " incident they have *
*hidden, reduced and swept away any chance at turning the tide*
*in a way where the SCHOOLS have control. To patronize certain *
*groups they allowed this boil to fester and now we are once again*
*reacting instead of being proactive.*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Was that supposed to make sense?  Keep your abortion bullshit out of the discussions of guns idiot.


Why?


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Recommend killing a baby? I would certainly hope not. But of course you do a wonderful job of talking out both sides of your ass. Well done.


Show me.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Was that supposed to make sense?  Keep your abortion bullshit out of the discussions of guns idiot.


Yes sorry... you do have a difficult time following the bouncing ball. My apologies to you short bus.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Show me.


Show you what?


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Why?





*GOBEARGO* said:


> Yes sorry... you do have a difficult time following the bouncing ball. My apologies to you short bus.


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Why?


The two have nothing to do with each other, you may as well say, "You can't talk about gun control because you don't believe in my fairy in the sky"


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Vermont, where I grew up, has perhaps the most permissive gun laws in the USA.  No permit is required for concealed or open carry, assuming that the carrier is not among the excluded classes (criminal, insane, court order, etc).  However, because of recent events, the Republican Governor has announced he will suggest a modest set of gun control measures for the Legislature to consider this session.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Didn't read the article?
> 
> It's a small Christian school with a "unisex, one-toilet bathroom".


And again.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Show you what?


What you said - " you do a wonderful job of talking out both sides of your ass".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> I could have said that he is all for protecting life until they are old enough to be in school, but I don't know if that is true.


Wise beyond your years.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> The two have nothing to do with each other, you may as well say, "You can't talk about gun control because you don't believe in my fairy in the sky"


Guns require a human hand to kill. Abortion takes a human hand to kill. No similarities?

Tell me how does the fairy kill? Especially since it doesn't exist?


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Only a hypocritical asshole would bring abortion into a discussion of how to protect our schools.


*What's the difference ?*

*Either way your ending life without the consent of the Human(s) involved !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> The two have nothing to do with each other, you may as well say, "You can't talk about gun control because you don't believe in my fairy in the sky"


*They ARE directly related !*

*You have a huge problem with critical thinking !*


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Guns require a human hand to kill. Abortion takes a human hand to kill. No similarities?
> 
> Tell me how does the fairy kill? Especially since it doesn't exist?


Now you're just trolling, nobody is that stupid...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Borrowed:
> Why shouldn't these current military style weapons be any different? Would we as gun owners be willing to surrender our high capacity clips? I know I would.


Liar.  What do you want?  A cookie?  Just do it.  I’m surprised you even own HCM’s!!  Spare us your pat on the back and let your action do the talking.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Now you're just trolling, nobody is that stupid...


Your white flag.


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your white flag.


Liar


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Now you're just trolling, nobody is that stupid...


That was easy, but then again  it's wez.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Liar


Wave it proud.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Liar


*Wez.......you cannot be that Stupid !*
*Well maybe......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Borrowed:
> it seems that any mention of removing a particular style of weapon from commercial sales is interpreted as a violation of the 2nd Amendment which only states that we can own a weapon not define the type of weapon we can own. Modifying these military style weapons for commercial sales in such a way as to limit their round capacity to 3 - 5 shells vice allowing 30 round clips to be mounted would seem workable.
> 
> War has been instrumental to the introduction of era weapons into our hunting community since WWI. Why shouldn't these current military style weapons be any different? Would we as gun owners be willing to surrender our high capacity clips? I know I would.
> ...


Whoever you borrowed this from return it, full of inaccuracies. Shotguns shoot shells and clips are what you use in your hair. Makes no sense,


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Borrowed:
> it seems that any mention of removing a particular style of weapon from commercial sales is interpreted as a violation of the 2nd Amendment which only states that we can own a weapon not define the type of weapon we can own. Modifying these military style weapons for commercial sales in such a way as to limit their round capacity to 3 - 5 shells vice allowing 30 round clips to be mounted would seem workable.
> 
> War has been instrumental to the introduction of era weapons into our hunting community since WWI. Why shouldn't these current military style weapons be any different? Would we as gun owners be willing to surrender our high capacity clips? I know I would.
> ...


So you're trying another Rabbit Hole?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> What you said - " you do a wonderful job of talking out both sides of your ass".


Your statement is there for you to read. You are pro abortion. I asked you a direct question and you tried to skirt the obvious position you hold. Hence, you talking out of both sides of your ass. 

Thanks for playing


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Your statement is there for you to read. You are pro abortion. I asked you a direct question and you tried to skirt the obvious position you hold. Hence, you talking out of both sides of your ass.
> 
> Thanks for playing


If it's obvious, you should be able to show it.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So you're trying another Rabbit Hole?


Speaking of which - are you still working on the 90% thing?


----------



## Booter (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Your statement is there for you to read. You are pro abortion. I asked you a direct question and you tried to skirt the obvious position you hold. Hence, you talking out of both sides of your ass.
> 
> Thanks for playing


Pro-choice is not Pro-abortion you knuckle dragger.  Who the fuck gives you the right to tell some women you don't even know what she can and cannot do with her own body.  You, a man who doesn't even have to ever face the issue.  Asshole!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> If it's obvious, you should be able to show it.


Fk you're as dumb as a rock. You've learned much from wez on the fine art of deflection. 

"I would never stand in her way if that is what she wanted". Aka a right to choose... central tenet of pro abortionist. 

No go away and play some bingo or shuffle board.


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Fk you're as dumb as a rock.


Takes one to know one...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Pro-choice is not Pro-abortion you knuckle dragger.  Who the fuck gives you the right to tell some women you don't even know what she can and cannot do with her own body.  You, a man who doesn't even have to ever face the issue.  Asshole!


Hey keyboard tough guy "her own body" would also be occupied by a living being.

You're a very bitter human. Perhaps your moma should have vacuumed your bitter little self out of her hole.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Takes one to know one...


Awww wez you're really going down hill.

Stick with memes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Pro-choice is not Pro-abortion you knuckle dragger.  Who the fuck gives you the right to tell some women you don't even know what she can and cannot do with her own body.  You, a man who doesn't even have to ever face the issue.  Asshole!


I said it was ok. Pro choice is pro abortion.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Fk you're as dumb as a rock. You've learned much from wez on the fine art of deflection.
> 
> "I would never stand in her way if that is what she wanted". Aka a right to choose... central tenet of pro abortionist.
> 
> No go away and play some bingo or shuffle board.


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hey keyboard tough guy "her own body" would also be occupied by a living being.
> 
> You're a very bitter human. Perhaps your moma should have vacuumed your bitter little self out of her hole.


So you're pro-choice now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hey keyboard tough guy "her own body" would also be occupied by a living being.
> 
> You're a very bitter human. Perhaps your moma should have vacuumed your bitter little self out of her hole.


Bootey didn't get enough hugs.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> So you're pro-choice now?


Said perhaps... but as long as the authorities are keeping an eye on the angry man, I'm OK with him roaming the earth.


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Stick with memes.


Sure


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Sure


Perfect wez.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Another white flag.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


*Thief !!*


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Sure



*Do you have problems ordering a simple " Cheese " sandwich ?*

*I am Positive you do !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Sure


FAKE NEWS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> FAKE NEWS.


True, but it was just to piss bear off...


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> True, but it was just to piss bear off...









*Now now Wez....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> True, but it was just to piss bear off...


Nice to see you aren't above lying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Right now is the time to buy stock in firearm companies.


----------



## Booter (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hey keyboard tough guy "her own body" would also be occupied by a living being.
> 
> You're a very bitter human. Perhaps your moma should have vacuumed your bitter little self out of her hole.


Spoken like a true right-wing moron.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Spoken like a true right-wing moron.


Thanks cray cray!


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Right now is the time to buy stock in firearm companies.


Agreed. One might think the NRA is sponsoring these shootings!


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Spoken like a true right-wing moron.


*Regurgitated statement like a TRUE Liberal Lemming....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Agreed. One might think the NRA is sponsoring these shootings!


*Your dinner is getting cold.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Agreed. One might think the NRA is sponsoring these shootings!


Yes, one dumb fucking fake attorney might.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Backfire: Last Night's Gun Control Rally on CNN Will Energize Second Amendment Supporters
Guy Benson


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> True, but it was just to piss bear off...


Again... trying to pass something off as a fact until you get caught.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Pretty sad seeing the lefty loons are exploiting these poor kids in Fla.


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Again... trying to pass something off as a fact until you get caught.


Nah, it was just the 1st meme on guns that popped up


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty sad seeing the lefty loons are exploiting these poor kids in Fla.


Like this?

https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/mb5p4y/youtube-david-hogg-parkland-shooting-conspiracy-theory

*The #1 Trending Video on YouTube Right Now Suggests That a Student From the Parkland Shooting Is a Crisis Actor*


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of which - are you still working on the 90% thing?


Unlike you, I'm willing to admit when I'm wrong. Turns out that it's more like 87.9%. Thanks for brining this to my attention.

https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=4423


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Nah, it was just the 1st meme on guns that popped up


Sure. Goes to show your effort for truth...


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Sure. Goes to show your effort for truth...


So hateful today, offer still stands...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Spoken like a true right-wing moron.


Find Alice yet?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> So hateful today, offer still stands...


Is that your white flag?


----------



## Wez (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Is that your white flag?


You guys are obsessed with surrendering and delusional victories, here's a meme to brighten your day:


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Unlike you, I'm willing to admit when I'm wrong. Turns out that it's more like 87.9%. Thanks for brining this to my attention.
> 
> https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=4423


Unlike you, I can read a 990 and do some arithmetic.  That 87.9% is for "Program Expenses", which includes the charitable grants, plus those unusual salary figures, office expenses, rent, cars, utilities, etc.  Your claim was "Samaritans Purse... nearly 90% of funds collected go to charity."  The actual part that "go to charity" is on Line 13 Grants and similar amounts paid, which at $222,969,565 out of $585,894,450 total revenue in the 2015 990 I linked is about 38%.  If you consider the Samaritans Purse employees to be proper charity cases, that might raise it another 10% or so, but still nowhere near 90%.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your white flag.


Yet another attempt to claim victory when none is there . . . you people are an embarrassment to people. You're not fooling anyone except your fellow nutters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another attempt to claim victory when none is there . . . you people are an embarrassment to people. You're not fooling anyone except your fellow nutters.


You surrendered long ago.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Unlike you, I can read a 990 and do some arithmetic.  That 87.9% is for "Program Expenses", which includes the charitable grants, plus those unusual salary figures, office expenses, rent, cars, utilities, etc.  Your claim was "Samaritans Purse... nearly 90% of funds collected go to charity."  The actual part that "go to charity" is on Line 13 Grants and similar amounts paid, which at $222,969,565 out of $585,894,450 total revenue in the 2015 990 I linked is about 38%.  If you consider the Samaritans Purse employees to be proper charity cases, that might raise it another 10% or so, but still nowhere near 90%.


Apparently you don't read very well either. What do you believe goes towards the charity when you have to fly the missionaries to a foreign country. What side of the ledger fo you put that expense on? Is that towards the charity or not? 

You out thought yourself...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another attempt to claim victory when none is there . . . you people are an embarrassment to people. You're not fooling anyone except your fellow nutters.


Sit back, have another beer and try not to look dumb. Wait.... too late.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Apparently you don't read very well either. What do you believe goes towards the charity when you have to fly the missionaries to a foreign country. What side of the ledger fo you put that expense on? Is that towards the charity or not?
> 
> You out thought yourself...


Didn't you just post this?  "Unlike you, I'm willing to admit when I'm wrong."


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> You guys are obsessed with surrendering and delusional victories, here's a meme to brighten your day:


Did you read that before posting? Lol..


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Didn't you just post this?  "Unlike you, I'm willing to admit when I'm wrong."


So you're admitting that you are wrong. Good for you E. You should now admit you're wrong about Badgers and the Civil War...


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So you're admitting that you are wrong. Good for you E. You should now admit you're wrong about Badgers and the Civil War...


Go Badgers. On Wisconsin. So is Trump going to jail, or is it just every person he surrounds himself with is a woman abuser or guilty of financial crimes? He’s awesome.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Go Badgers. On Wisconsin. So is Trump going to jail, or is it just every person he surrounds himself with is a woman abuser or guilty of financial crimes? He’s awesome.


Did Rat Patrol just hack your account?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You surrendered long ago.


He doesn't even remember probably because he blacked out...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think there is any way I will give up my desire to stop killing school children?


I think its a good thing that you have a desire to stop killing children.
Most of us never killed any children, and never wanted to.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> So hateful today, offer still stands...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> He doesn't even remember probably because he blacked out...


He's a mean drunk.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another attempt to claim victory when none is there . . . you people are an embarrassment to people. You're not fooling anyone except your fellow nutters.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Liar


 Another white flag.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So you're admitting that you are wrong. Good for you E. You should now admit you're wrong about Badgers and the Civil War...


Badgers?


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Badgers?


And I'm sticking with  38% until you show me a better number.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> And I'm sticking with  38% until you show me a better number.


So you can read... but you lack comprehension.  I already asked you a question that you wont answer. Start there...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So you can read... but you lack comprehension.  I already asked you a question that you wont answer. Start there...


e is always wrong.
Just in the past week or so I busted him on Reagan tax revenue and some conspiracy about how Lee Harvey Oswald couldnt have fired three shots in 8.3 seconds.
Mr. Magoo is blind as a bat.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So you can read... but you lack comprehension.  I already asked you a question that you wont answer. Start there...


Was it about badgers?


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> e is always wrong.
> Just in the past week or so I busted him on Reagan tax revenue and some conspiracy about how Lee Harvey Oswald couldnt have fired three shots in 8.3 seconds.
> Mr. Magoo is blind as a bat.


How about 5.6 seconds?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Was it about badgers?


Yes it was. 

You have three Badgers and give two of them away to friends. How many Badgers do you now have?

Three. You have no friends so you could not give any away. Common core math...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another attempt to claim victory when none is there . . . you people are an embarrassment to people. You're not fooling anyone except your fellow nutters.


Hillary is not our President...VICTORY!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> How about 5.6 seconds?


Either way you're wrong.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> e is always wrong.
> Just in the past week or so I busted him on Reagan tax revenue and some conspiracy about how Lee Harvey Oswald couldnt have fired three shots in 8.3 seconds.
> Mr. Magoo is blind as a bat.


Reagan tax cuts -  "Three Pinocchios"

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2015/04/10/rand-pauls-claim-that-reagans-tax-cuts-produced-more-revenue-and-tens-of-millions-of-jobs/?utm_term=.08defbcd13b9


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Reagan tax cuts -  "Three Pinocchios"
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2015/04/10/rand-pauls-claim-that-reagans-tax-cuts-produced-more-revenue-and-tens-of-millions-of-jobs/?utm_term=.08defbcd13b9


Im not subscribing to wapo.
I posted the actual numbers.
I can do it again if you like.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not subscribing to wapo.
> I posted the actual numbers.
> I can do it again if you like.


"Actual numbers"?

Denial is your strong suit.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not subscribing to wapo.
> I posted the actual numbers.
> I can do it again if you like.


Don't bother... he went down the Rabbit Hole with Booter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> "Actual numbers"?
> 
> Denial is your strong suit.


Really?
You stated that tax revenue fell after the Reagan tax cuts.
Is that still your position?

The numbers are available.
Shall I post them again?


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Was it about badgers?


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> How about 5.6 seconds?


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Really?
> You stated that tax revenue fell after the Reagan tax cuts.
> Is that still your position?
> 
> ...


That's the position of the article I linked.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> That's the position of the article I linked.


*Adam Schiff ain't got nuthin on you....*


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

Has anybkdy


Ricky Fandango said:


> Really?
> You stated that tax revenue fell after the Reagan tax cuts.
> Is that still your position?
> 
> ...


Revenues shrunk (obviously), deficit grew, so then he had to raise taxes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> e is always wrong.
> Just in the past week or so I busted him on Reagan tax revenue and some conspiracy about how Lee Harvey Oswald couldnt have fired three shots in 8.3 seconds.
> Mr. Magoo is blind as a bat.


A blind bat at that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

TheBlaze
Happy Ending


Man pulls up to mobile home and opens fire. But Dad in home arms himself — and shooter pays dearly.
19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/02/22/man-pulls-up-to-mobile-home-and-opens-fire-but-dad-in-home-arms-himself-and-shooter-pays-dearly/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjj-MyygbzZAhUC8YMKHef3Bg8QqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw0PVEGT-afy9hkuYAfiLILe


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

The Government Repeatedly Failed To Stop The Parkland Shooter
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/02/22/government-missed-opportunities-to-stop-florida-school-shooter-broward-county/&ved=0ahUKEwjcweyqhLzZAhWB7oMKHWRYCP4QqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw2w_4hpI7G8li4alKvdhPqi


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Deputy Who Arrived At Shooting ‘Never Went In’ School
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/02/22/deputy-never-went-in-school/&ved=0ahUKEwjcweyqhLzZAhWB7oMKHWRYCP4QqUMIQzAH&usg=AOvVaw13QXt98q1MN60VLhUhDYL7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

The Yelling of the Lambs
JEFFREY T. BROWN
Newly minted child-activists are not fit to lead the nation in a policy discussion on firearms.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/02/the_yelling_of_the_lambs.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary is not our President...VICTORY!


Good, now can you try to actually discuss what Trump has and is doing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Anyone miss this piece of shit?


Obama's solution to school shootings: More Alinsky!
FEBRUARY 23, 2018
The Parkland victims were barely buried before the former president reappeared to quote his Lucifer-loving mentor.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/obamas_solution_to_school_shootings_more_alinsky.html


----------



## xav10 (Feb 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone miss this piece of shit?
> 
> 
> Obama's solution to school shootings: More Alinsky!
> ...


Except nothing in O's quote has anything to do with Saul Alinsky, so why are you talking about him?


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215746426396430


----------



## xav10 (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215746426396430


“A lot of people are talking about it.” God he’s truly insane. But then again, people in Russia probably said this about Putin 10 years ago. Until he started killing them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2018)

*As gun debate roils on, teachers in this Texas school are already armed*
A sign outside campus warns: 
"Please be aware that the staff at Argyle are armed and may use whatever force is necessary to protect our students."

In about two dozen states, including California, schools can allow staff to carry guns on campus, although some require concealed-carry licenses, according to the National Conference of State Legislatures.

entire article: 
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-texas-school-armed-20180222-story.html


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *As gun debate roils on, teachers in this Texas school are already armed*
> A sign outside campus warns:
> "Please be aware that the staff at Argyle are armed and may use whatever force is necessary to protect our students."
> 
> ...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> “A lot of people are talking about it.” God he’s truly insane. But then again, people in Russia probably said this about Putin 10 years ago. Until he started killing them.


Muaghahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......
That's funny stuff counselor.
Perhaps you should take some time off. Relax, take it easy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Brian's a dumbass...
Apparently it's too much to ask to at least do a minimal amount of research and KNOW what the facts are.
The gunman was a Major in the Army stationed at Ft. Hood.
He knew when he walked in that those people were unarmed.
He was a Muslim who carefully planned his attack.
Don't forget he knew when he walked in that those people were unarmed, just like the kids and staff at most high school.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


>


The Kenyan gave our military weapons but no bullets, does anyone miss that POS?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


>


The soldiers at Fort Hood were not "allowed" to carry firearms.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Sounds about right,

CNN's Van Jones: For Young People 'The NRA Is Like the KKK'
Lauretta Brown


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2018)

Something tells me that NRA membership is up this month.


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> For Young People 'The NRA Is Like the KKK'


LaPierre deserves the ire he gets with that shameful speech he gave.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2018)

B.B. said:


> The NRA only has about 5 million members. That is only about 6%-7% of the gun owning population. The NRA and its members do NOT represent the values or beliefs of the MAJORITY of Americans. Times up for the NRA. Buh-bye!


Thats the best sales pitch the NRA could ever dream up.
Look how many guns you people sold for Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

LOESCH: Here's Real Story Of What Happened At Town Hall...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

B.B. said:


> The NRA only has about 5 million members. That is only about 6%-7% of the gun owning population. The NRA and its members do NOT represent the values or beliefs of the MAJORITY of Americans. Times up for the NRA. Buh-bye!


What are you people so afraid of then? I am going to join right now.
Obviously you know nothing about gun owners and right wingers, just look back to November 8th 2016.

Which on are you?


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> LaPierre deserves the ire he gets with that shameful speech he gave.


He essentially called for an armed insurrection inside the US government.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you people so afraid of then? I am going to join right now.
> Obviously you know nothing about gun owners and right wingers, just look back to November 8th 2016.
> 
> Which on are you?


Ive never given a dime to the NRA, but thats about to change thanks to the fantastic sales efforts of our leftist, 2nd amendment hating, friends.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

espola said:


> He essentially called for an armed insurrection inside the US government.


What does essentially mean to you?


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215746426396430


I hear you


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive never given a dime to the NRA, but thats about to change thanks to the fantastic sales efforts of our leftist, 2nd amendment hating, friends.


Just joined. 40 bucks, a free hat and magazine subscription and just knowing it will piss some pussy lib off-the best $40.00 I have ever spent.
Thank you little bb bitch balls.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2018)

B.B. said:


> Get in line - the Russians have been giving a ton of money to the NRA in their efforts to destabilize our democracy. It is the cruelest of ironies that those who think they are the most patriotic are actually the puppets of Putin. Haha, you've been duped!


I've been duped?
Who's selling memberships to the NRA?

You people arent even getting a commission.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215746426396430


And who exactly will be paying the legal bills, settlements, judgments, mental health services, and lifetime sense of guilty conscious for those teachers that inadvertently struck and killed, or maimed for life, innocent children caught in the crossfire?  

Will the Federal government be indemnifying and picking up the defense for each state's education department for their role in running this stable genius idea?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I've been duped?
> Who's selling memberships to the NRA?
> 
> You people arent even getting a commission.


Do brownie points count?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

B.B. said:


> Спасибо!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Where is bb balls?
Listen up you little he/she,
*Trump Storms CPAC: Democrats ‘Will Take Away Your Second Amendment, Which We Could Never Allow to Happen’*

President Trump warned CPAC attendees on Friday that Democrats will take away tax cuts and the Second Amendment if given control of Congress


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Pussies will be pussies.

DERELICT 
*Florida Law Enforcement's Cataclysmic Failure Is Coming Into Focus, And It Doesn't Look Good *
US | Peter Hasson
LOESCH: Here's Real Story Of What Happened At Town Hall...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

*Democrats And The Media Talk About Banning AR-15s. Here's Why That Won't Happen*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

*WATCH: Steven Crowder Debunks The 'Top 5 AR-15 Lies' *
By James Barrett


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Spread the word,

Under Pressure From Left, Enterprise Rent-A-Cars Announces It Will Cut Discounts To NRA Members


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

*Every Single Government Authority Failed In Parkland. And They Expect Americans To Forfeit Our Self-Defense Rights To Them*


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Every Single Government Authority Failed In Parkland. And They Expect Americans To Forfeit Our Self-Defense Rights To Them*


Who is calling for forfeiting our self-defense rights?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good, now can you try to actually discuss what Trump has and is doing?


We have been...


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Who is calling for forfeiting our self-defense rights?


Nobody.  Gay Joe worried about his guns:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Who is calling for forfeiting our self-defense rights?


You.


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

Unfortunately our schools have become targets of opportunity for psychos. In life you adapt to changing conditions, we need to secure our schools and staff them with competent security personnel. The building where I work everyday does it, I don't know why our kids can't enjoy the same peace of mind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Who is calling for forfeiting our self-defense rights?


National Guardsman have already sworn to protect us from all enemies foreign and domestic.  Not sure why we haven't employed that resource.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Unfortunately our schools have become targets of opportunity for psychos. In life you adapt to changing conditions, we need to secure our schools and staff them with competent security personnel. The building where I work everyday does it, I don't know why our kids can't enjoy the same peace of mind.


National Guardsman have already sworn to protect us from all enemies foreign and domestic. Not sure why we haven't employed that resource.


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> National Guardsman have already sworn to protect us from all enemies foreign and domestic. Not sure why we haven't employed that resource.


I don't have the power to deploy our military and that sounds like overkill and expensive.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You.


Show me.


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

_"The NRA is fond of saying that the only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun. But when it comes to important people, I guess the only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a total ban on guns. Go figure.

“The Secret Service works closely with our local law enforcement partners in each state to ensure a safe environment for our protectees and the public,” the Secret Service told CNN in a statement. “Individuals determined to be carrying firearms will not be allowed past a predetermined outer perimeter checkpoint, regardless of whether they possess a ticket to the event.”

Trump is the first sitting president to speak at the conference since Ronald Reagan did in 1983, and guns will still be allowed at the rest of the conference, as you might expect. But as long as the President of the United States is there, you won’t be allowed to enter with a firearm of any kind."_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> I don't have the power to deploy our military and that sounds like overkill and expensive.


No you don't.  But the Governor does.  Overkill?


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No you don't.  But the Governor does.  Overkill?


Secure entry campuses and competent security staff seems adequate.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"The NRA is fond of saying that the only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun. But when it comes to important people, I guess the only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a total ban on guns. Go figure.
> 
> “The Secret Service works closely with our local law enforcement partners in each state to ensure a safe environment for our protectees and the public,” the Secret Service told CNN in a statement. “Individuals determined to be carrying firearms will not be allowed past a predetermined outer perimeter checkpoint, regardless of whether they possess a ticket to the event.”
> 
> Trump is the first sitting president to speak at the conference since Ronald Reagan did in 1983, and guns will still be allowed at the rest of the conference, as you might expect. But as long as the President of the United States is there, you won’t be allowed to enter with a firearm of any kind."_


No firearms were permitted for attendees at CPAC or NRA convention.  What are they afraid of?


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

espola said:


> No firearms were permitted for attendees at CPAC or NRA convention.  What are they afraid of?


Not near the SCROTUS at least...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Secure entry campuses and competent security staff seems adequate.


You're ooozing with resolve and conviction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2018)

espola said:


> No firearms were permitted for attendees at CPAC or NRA convention.  What are they afraid of?


Not a damn thing, given that "No firearms were permitted for attendees"


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're ooozing with resolve and conviction.


I'm working in my community to do this, what are you doing in yours??


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm working in my community to do this, what are you doing in yours??


Praying.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Once again... do you ever do any research before posting?

Actually, on that day I was working on a military base. It was obvious something had happened.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 23, 2018)

B.B. said:


> Get in line - the Russians have been giving a ton of money to the NRA in their efforts to destabilize our democracy. It is the cruelest of ironies that those who think they are the most patriotic are actually the puppets of Putin. Haha, you've been duped!


Source.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm working in my community to do this, what are you doing in yours??


What is it you are doing?


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What is it you are doing?


Follow the conversation please.


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> do you ever do any research before posting?


Are military personnel not trained in firearms?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Are military personnel not trained in firearms?


They are.


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm working in my community to do this, what are you doing in yours??


*LIAR !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 23, 2018)

espola said:


> No firearms were permitted for attendees at CPAC or NRA convention.  What are they afraid of?


Crazy nutters like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Are military personnel not trained in firearms?


Any gun will do if you will do.


----------



## Booter (Feb 23, 2018)

espola said:


> No firearms were permitted for attendees at CPAC or NRA convention.  What are they afraid of?


Per the NRA's logic arming attendees would make their event very save just like arming teachers would make schools safe.  This really shows how full of shit the NRA is and how stupid those who support the NRA's cockamamie schemes are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm working in my community to do this, what are you doing in yours??


Me too, free firearms training with Sheriff Joe, all you need to bring is your smile.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Per the NRA's logic arming attendees would make their event very save just like arming teachers would make schools safe.  This really shows how full of shit the NRA is and how stupid those who support the NRA's cockamamie schemes are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Per the NRA's logic arming attendees would make their event very save just like arming teachers would make schools safe.  This really shows how full of shit the NRA is and how stupid those who support the NRA's cockamamie schemes are.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Are military personnel not trained in firearms?


Were they armed? Did they have guns? If not, what good is the training if you don't have a gun. 

Sometimes I wonder about you..


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Sometimes I wonder about you..


A lot it appears.  Honey Pot offer still good...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Follow the conversation please.


So you don't have an answer? Ok. It was an honest question but as usual you try and turn it into a debate.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> A lot it appears.  Honey Pot offer still good...


That is a Rat Patrol answer if I ever saw one. 

You OK?


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So you don't have an answer? Ok. It was an honest question but as usual you try and turn it into a debate.


"I'm" making it a debate??  You seemed to not understand what I had just posted about and I was telling you to go back and see what was said.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> "I'm" making it a debate??  You seemed to not understand what I had just posted about and I was telling you to go back and see what was said.


You don't want to post it that's fine. I'm not interested in going back to find your post. I should have known better then to ask you a simple question...


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm not interested in going back to find your post.


Then stop blaming others for your laziness...


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2018)

QUOTE="Wez, post: 165873, member: 6"

A lot it appears.  Honey Pot offer still good...

/QUOTE


QUOTE="Wez, post: 165876, member: 6"

"I'm" making it a debate??  You seemed to not understand 
what I had just posted about and I was telling you to go back and see what was said.

/QUOTE


*You are a very sick individual Wez... that *
*should NEVER be allowed around kids !*

*NEVER !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just joined. 40 bucks, a free hat and magazine subscription and just knowing it will piss some pussy lib off-the best $40.00 I have ever spent.
> Thank you little bb bitch balls.


I went for the five year plan for five times as many leftist tears.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I went for the five year plan for five times as many leftist tears.


I think I'm just gonna go buy a new gun......


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I think I'm just gonna go buy a new gun......


I still havent pulled the trigger on getting that Henry Big Boy I want.
Its amazing how many guns and NRA memberships the anti-gun left can sell if they really put their heart in it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I went for the five year plan for five times as many leftist tears.


Don't forget to thank our local NRA Membership professional, Mr BB.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Then stop blaming others for your laziness...


A drunk Wez is dumb Wez. Oh yea, your not drunk...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I still havent pulled the trigger on getting that Henry Big Boy I want.
> Its amazing how many guns and NRA memberships the anti-gun left can sell if they really put their heart in it.


I have been in the mood lately too, but I can't get the ones I would like to have with current Ca laws.


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> A drunk Wez is dumb Wez. Oh yea, your not drunk...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I still havent pulled the trigger on getting that Henry Big Boy I want.
> Its amazing how many guns and NRA memberships the anti-gun left can sell if they really put their heart in it.


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Stubby


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes, lets blame the NRA and every gun owner in the USA.

*Here’s the warning a tipster gave the FBI about Nikolas Cruz prior to the shooting*
John Sexton Feb 23, 2018 5:21 PM
Top Pick





“I know he’s—he’s going to explode.”


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


>


That's funny coming from the guy who admits that he post the first meme that comes up when he does a search. But I'm glad to see that I finally know what you look like. But who is that that's carrying you?


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Wez, post: 165873, member: 6"
> 
> A lot it appears.  Honey Pot offer still good...
> 
> ...


What you’ve just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> That's funny coming from the guy who admits that he post the first meme that comes up when he does a search. But I'm glad to see that I finally know what you look like. But who is that that's carrying you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

*4
Shock Report: Four Broward County Deputies Waited Outside School During Massacre… Stayed Behind Cars…

Sheriff Israel Lectured NRA While Covering Up

Four of Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel’s deputies allegedly waited outside Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School while the attack was occurring

by AWR Hawkins3979*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Stubby


Yeah, that's a short barrel.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


>


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&ved=0ahUKEwjQt-K9n73ZAhUU6WMKHRDPC3oQFghJMAU&url=http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5421779/Justin-Trudeau-ridiculed-Indians-fake-outfits.html&usg=AOvVaw0y0hOhZRaH8FVLcV65mBU4


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 23, 2018)

Wez said:


>


That's weak... even by your low meme standards. I'm begining to think taking you off ignore was a mistake. Prove me wrong sweetheart because all your doing now is embarrassing yourself...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2018)

*Companies Are Starting to Back Away From the Gun Industry and NRA*

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/companies-starting-back-away-gun-100732524.html


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> What you’ve just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.





Sheriff Joe said:


> *4
> Shock Report: Four Broward County Deputies Waited Outside School During Massacre… Stayed Behind Cars…
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/23/report-four-sheriff-scott-israels-deputies-waited-outside-douglas-high-school-shooting/
> Sheriff Israel Lectured NRA While Covering Up
> ...



*Look up the multitude of accusations that were brushed aside that he had sex with underage girls...*
*And one got pregnant......*


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Companies Are Starting to Back Away From the Gun Industry and NRA*
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/companies-starting-back-away-gun-100732524.html


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2018)

I resign as a Life Member of N.R.A., said resignation to be effective upon your receipt of this letter. Please remove my name from your membership list.

Sincerely,
[signed] George Bush

That 's GHWB, the good Bush.

This should not be any surprise, since it happened in 1995, after NRA Fuhrer LaPierre described dead Federal agents as "jack-booted thugs" in a fund-raising letter.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 23, 2018)

espola said:


> I resign as a Life Member of N.R.A., said resignation to be effective upon your receipt of this letter. Please remove my name from your membership list.
> 
> Sincerely,
> [signed] George Bush
> ...


That’s their style, as we know. They are paranoid of everything and they feel so powerless that only the gun makes them feel like a full person.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2018)

espola said:


> I resign as a Life Member of N.R.A., said resignation to be effective upon your receipt of this letter. Please remove my name from your membership list.
> 
> Sincerely,
> [signed] George Bush
> ...


Good for you Magoo!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That’s their style, as we know. They are paranoid of everything and they feel so powerless that only the gun makes them feel like a full person.


Good lord counselor, that's funny... where did you get that tripe ?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2018)

*Poll Results*
*Has the Florida shooting changed your views on gun laws?*

25%
Yes


75%
No
Total responses: 477,792 votes
http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp&pc=EUPP_


Remember... according to Magoo, the Russians are voting also!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> That's weak... even by your low meme standards. I'm begining to think taking you off ignore was a mistake. Prove me wrong sweetheart because all your doing now is embarrassing yourself...


GAP is struggling on this board. Words make him sound like a puss and the memes...are... well memes. Poor GAP just doesn't get it.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Poll Results*
> *Has the Florida shooting changed your views on gun laws?*
> 
> 25%
> ...


First of all, this is one of those volunteer polls that are more valuable for entertainment than for any kind of political analysis.

Secondly, 25% of a population changing opinion as a result of a single incident would be surprisingly significant if it were the result of a proper poll.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good lord counselor, that's funny... where did you get that tripe ?


Common sense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Remember... according to Magoo, the Russians are voting also!


Your continued effort of disinformation and propaganda is duly noted.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your continued effort of disinformation and propaganda is duly noted.


Whenever I feel foolish, you step up and make me feel like a genius.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2018)

espola said:


> First of all, this is one of those volunteer polls that are more valuable for entertainment than for any kind of political analysis.
> 
> Secondly, 25% of a population changing opinion as a result of a single incident would be surprisingly significant if it were the result of a proper poll.


It's MSN...they're almost related to you pinheads on the left...
Thanks for your two bits Magoo....
You are the self proclaimed smartest guy in the kitchen.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's MSN...they're almost related to you pinheads on the left...
> Thanks for your two bits Magoo....
> You are the self proclaimed smartest guy in the kitchen.


Did you have some point to posting the reference to the poll?

BTW - I voted "No" twice.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I still havent pulled the trigger on getting that Henry Big Boy I want.
> Its amazing how many guns and NRA memberships the
> anti-gun left can sell if they really put their heart in it.


My Ruger stocks are still down.  I need the AGL to put more ♡ in it!!


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2018)

Strange result of the Parkland school shooting - those who escaped death at the hands of the shooter now have to face online death threats from gun loons.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Strange result of the Parkland school shooting - those who escaped death at the hands of the shooter now have to face online death threats from gun loons.


Liar


----------



## Wez (Feb 24, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm begining to think taking you off ignore


You can't quit me...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you have some point to posting the reference to the poll?
> 
> BTW - I voted "No" twice.


A fraudulent voter... typical lib.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2018)

espola said:


> I see the NRA still owns the Florida Legislature.  Despite pleas from Parkland survivors to institute some meaningful gun-owner restrictions, the Legislature spent their time declaring pornography to be a public health risk.


But wait, there's more -- the Florida Legislature added language to the porn-addiction bill that will require all schools to post the motto "In God we trust" in all classrooms.

Perhaps it could be made out of kevlar bullet-proof material on a banner long enough to wrap around all the students should the need arise.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> A fraudulent voter... typical lib.


What was fraudulent about it?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 24, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> A fraudulent voter... typical lib.


How come all these Trump associates can't get security clearance and several have been convicted of crimes. What's going on? Is this "lock her up" or cheating libs? The head of this investigation is what? A Republican endorsed by Trump for the position?! Wait, what's going on?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Strange result of the Parkland school shooting - those who escaped death at the hands of the shooter now have to face online death threats from gun loons.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

espola said:


> But wait, there's more -- the Florida Legislature added language to the porn-addiction bill that will require all schools to post the motto "In God we trust" in all classrooms.
> 
> Perhaps it could be made out of kevlar bullet-proof material on a banner long enough to wrap around all the students should the need arise.


But that's the one size fits all government that gun control zombies rely on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How come all these Trump associates can't get security clearance and several have been convicted of crimes. What's going on? Is this "lock her up" or cheating libs? The head of this investigation is what? A Republican endorsed by Trump for the position?! Wait, what's going on?


Precedent


----------



## tenacious (Feb 24, 2018)

I was reading an op-ed... and someone commented that in a study NYPD had an accuracy rate of 18% in gunfights.  

Anyway, I heard Trump talking about arming kindergarten teachers and pastors to solve the nations gun problem.  You have to wonder, how an 18% accuracy rate plays out in a schoolroom full of kids.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I was reading an op-ed... and someone commented that in a study NYPD had an accuracy rate of 18% in gunfights.
> 
> Anyway, I heard Trump talking about arming kindergarten teachers and pastors to solve the nations gun problem.  You have to wonder, how an 18% accuracy rate plays out in a schoolroom full of kids.


82% inaccuracy.  Genius.  I like my kids chances.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Poll Results*
> *Has the Florida shooting changed your views on gun laws?*
> 
> 25%
> ...


"You still believe in polls?"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "You still believe in polls?"


They lead to predictions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2018)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2018/02/24/united-airlines-delta-latest-big-names-cut-ties-nra/369950002/


----------



## tenacious (Feb 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


I don't see anything.  Although I'm interested Ricky.  How do you feel about Trumps comments that we should start arming and training our teachers with firearms at school?  

Also who buys the fire arms?  On one hand Trump cuts teachers ability to write off school supplies they buy for students... but now there is money for guns?   I know you always say he's got a plan... I was hope you could explain it to me because I'm having trouble seeing it.  

To me it's like the 90's again.  Back when gangs were shooting up LA, and memory of it was that after Clinton's assault riffle ban all that went away.  Now here we are again, except instead of angry black youths shooting up the place it's angry alt-right whites.  Pretty easy to see what we've got to do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


No surprise that you nutter-butters see it that way as you have now gone anti-law enforcement in anyway. I saw it as the "good guy with a gun" once again not being the answer. Protect our children, not gun manufacturers profit margins.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't see anything.  Although I'm interested Ricky.  How do you feel about Trumps comments that we should start arming and training our teachers with firearms at school?
> 
> Also who buys the fire arms?  On one hand Trump cuts teachers ability to write off school supplies they buy for students... but now there is money for guns?   I know you always say he's got a plan... I was hope you could explain it to me because I'm having trouble seeing it.
> 
> To me it's like the 90's again.  Back when gangs were shooting up LA, and memory of it was that after Clinton's assault riffle ban all that went away.  Now here we are again, except instead of angry black youths shooting up the place it's angry alt-right whites.  Pretty easy to see what we've got to do.


Comparing gang shootings with school shootings? Hmmmm?  You might be on to something.      

I guess it's too complicated to employ the reources already in inventory.  The National Guard takes an oath to defend us against all enemies foreign and domestic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No surprise that you nutter-butters see it that way as you have now gone anti-law enforcement in anyway. I saw it as the "good guy with a gun" once again not being the answer. Protect our children, not gun manufacturers profit margins.


I guess it's too complicated to employ the reources already in inventory. The National Guard takes an oath to defend us against all enemies foreign and domestic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "You still believe in polls?"


We believe you believe, that's good enough for us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Yeah, this lying fuck was trying to blame the NRA on the  CNN show with some of the survivors when his dept did nothing g to save those kids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I guess it's too complicated to employ the reources already in inventory. The National Guard takes an oath to defend us against all enemies foreign and domestic.


Hard to steal money from a program already established.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hard to steal money from a program already established.


So much for protecting the kids.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So much for protecting the kids.


Should never come down to such a confrontation unless the assailant with the semi-automatic obtained his weapon illegally. A reckoning is coming, there's a prediction for you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't see anything.  Although I'm interested Ricky.  How do you feel about Trumps comments that we should start arming and training our teachers with firearms at school?
> 
> Also who buys the fire arms?  On one hand Trump cuts teachers ability to write off school supplies they buy for students... but now there is money for guns?   I know you always say he's got a plan... I was hope you could explain it to me because I'm having trouble seeing it.
> 
> To me it's like the 90's again.  Back when gangs were shooting up LA,* and memory of it was that after Clinton's assault riffle ban all that went away.*  Now here we are again, except instead of angry black youths shooting up the place it's angry alt-right whites.  Pretty easy to see what we've got to do.


*Your memory is shitty.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *Your memory is shitty.*


Prove it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No surprise that you nutter-butters see it that way as you have now gone anti-law enforcement in anyway. I saw it as the "good guy with a gun" once again not being the answer. Protect our children, not gun manufacturers profit margins.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Prove it.


Research it yourself, ya lazy wanker...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Should never come down to such a confrontation unless the assailant with the semi-automatic obtained his weapon illegally. A reckoning is coming, there's a prediction for you.


Peace through superior firepower is more than a prediction.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you have some point to posting the reference to the poll?
> 
> BTW - I voted "No" twice.


The point...simply to share information.
You voted twice? You must be colluding with the Russians...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "You still believe in polls?"


You don't? Why is that?


----------



## tenacious (Feb 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *Your memory is shitty.*


What's your plan?  To militarize the nations schools is what I hear everyone else pushing.  Don't see that winning over the women in the suburbs...
You can call me a dreamer... but the assault riffle ban worked at reducing these type of attacks in the past.  I'm glad we let the ban expire, and tried it.  But for me it's time to say this is one where government regulation worked better.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


#TumpsAmerica


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What's your plan?  To militarize the nations schools is what I hear everyone else pushing.  Don't see that winning over the women in the suburbs...
> You can call me a dreamer... but the assault riffle ban worked at reducing these type of attacks in the past.  I'm glad we let the ban expire, and tried it.  But for me it's time to say this is one where government regulation worked better.


Your memory is shitty.
The "assault weapon" ban had zero impact on gun crime.
You remember shit that never happened, hence,.."shitty memory".


----------



## tenacious (Feb 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your memory is shitty.
> The "assault weapon" ban had zero impact on gun crime.
> You remember shit that never happened, hence,.."shitty memory".



How could not selling and allowing cops to take away any assault riffles they find not cut down on deaths by assault riffle?  You see how the cause effect relationship works there?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> But being allowed to taking away assault riffles sure did cut down on the drive by shootings...


No, it didnt.
Putting people in prison did that.
How many of those gang banger weapons do you think were "legally" obtained?


----------



## tenacious (Feb 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, it didnt.
> Putting people in prison did that.
> How many of those gang banger weapons do you think were "legally" obtained?


Again... we have a problem with attacks by assault riffle.  That's not me saying that... that's America saying that.  You're crazy if you think militarizing the nations public schools is an answer to this problem.

Huff, puff... beat your chest.  None of it's going to change the fact that if you ban assault riffles and have cops start confiscating them every time they see them it makes a lot of sense it would cut down on the problem.  Not saying it's the ideal response- but if the choices are arming the janitor & first grade teachers, or banning assault riffles I'm for banning assault rifles.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> How could not selling and allowing cops to take away any assault riffles they find not cut down on deaths by assault riffle?  You see how the cause effect relationship works there?


Dope


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2018)

Great video.

I wonder if this gun was purchased legally?


‘Not Going To Be Victims’: Watch Mother-Daughter Pair Use Guns To Defend Liquor Store
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/02/24/mom-daughter-oklahoma-liquor-store-robbery/&ved=0ahUKEwjkn-CYjMDZAhWl3YMKHXBvBA0QqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw3lJkBIDIMSby0MFyugOSp1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> #TumpsAmerica


Where is Obama from?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What's your plan?  To militarize the nations schools is what I hear everyone else pushing.  Don't see that winning over the women in the suburbs...
> You can call me a dreamer... but the assault riffle ban worked at reducing these type of attacks in the past.  I'm glad we let the ban expire, and tried it.  But for me it's time to say this is one where government regulation worked better.


You don't need to militarize (whatever that means) the nations schools.  School shootings happen so infrequently.  But using a tiered system to elevate awareness of a potential attack would be a good way for schools to mobilize the NG when an attack is imminent.  I.D. checks are an easy way to ensure that non-students do not gain access to schools.  Just common sense, but not a one size fits all plan that will bust the bank just on administrative cost alone.  This national conversation that the U.S. Senate is supposed to respond to is insanely stupid.  Most states don't have the same problems with school shootings.  Lets not turn this in to a National mandate.  State and local governments need to get plugged in and utilize the resources, like the States NG, to deter and stop attacks where needed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> #TumpsAmerica


Sucker


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Again... we have a problem with attacks by assault riffle.  That's not me saying that... that's America saying that.  You're crazy if you think militarizing the nations public schools is an answer to this problem.
> 
> Huff, puff... beat your chest.  None of it's going to change the fact that if you ban assault riffles and have cops start confiscating them every time they see them it makes a lot of sense it would cut down on the problem.  Not saying it's the ideal response- but if the choices are arming the janitor & first grade teachers, or banning assault riffles I'm for banning assault rifles.


But you need assault rifles to enforce that ban.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> #TumpsAmerica


The folks in Texas taking responsibility & making sure their children are safe....
This was done years before Trump came into office.
But you know that...at least you should know that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Again... we have a problem with attacks by assault riffle.  That's not me saying that... that's America saying that.  You're crazy if you think militarizing the nations public schools is an answer to this problem.
> 
> Huff, puff... beat your chest.  None of it's going to change the fact that if you ban assault riffles and have cops start confiscating them every time they see them it makes a lot of sense it would cut down on the problem.  Not saying it's the ideal response- but if the choices are arming the janitor & first grade teachers, or banning assault riffles I'm for banning assault rifles.


This isn't nazi Germany, nobody is gonna confiscate legally purchased weapons.
The fact is, the vast majority of gun violence and murders are a result of pistols, not rifles.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes, Dana Loesch Is Right. CNN Stood By And Allowed The NRA To Be Smeared As Child Murderers
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/02/24/yes-dana-loesch-is-right-cnn-stood-by-and-allowed-the-nra-to-be-smeared-as-chil-n2453532


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

Just another bush admin cunt.
No surprise here.

Condoleezza Rice says US needs to consider Second Amendment's place in 'modern world'
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/02/25/condoleezza-rice-says-us-needs-to-consider-second-amendments-place-in-modern-world.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwiC5dr-lcHZAhXJ3YMKHargDbIQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw2hNbwoNLmCW41MpJcsZ1Ur


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

Dear United Airlines And Delta: If You Really Oppose Guns, Disarm Your Pilots And Crews
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/27534/dear-united-airlines-and-delta-if-you-really-michael-j-knowles?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjFvdHXl8HZAhVLwYMKHcrUBS0QqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw1u2nLwRF-cWSZk4DYsBLmp&ampcf=1


----------



## tenacious (Feb 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The folks in Texas taking responsibility & making sure their children are safe....
> This was done years before Trump came into office.
> But you know that...at least you should know that.


Maybe if it's some fancy school where they are worried about famous people's kids getting taken or in "special" cases then I could see militarizing a school yard.  
But I've got to tell you... to me it just sounds like one of the dumbest ideas I've ever heard.  There was a cop at this last shooting who ran away.  But janitors and lunch ladies are going to solve the problem?  Come on.  That's just stupid.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This isn't nazi Germany, nobody is gonna confiscate legally purchased weapons.
> The fact is, the vast majority of gun violence and murders are a result of pistols, not rifles.


I don't think the topic is trying to prevent all gun murders.  Moreover not only am I, but I think most American's are fine with people owning guns.  It's the domestic terrorist, lone wolf attacks with military grade assault riffles at schools and malls that I'd like to see fixed. I.e. crazies with guns that can fire hundreds of high-velocity rounds per minute.

As to confiscating them.  Ask Donald Trump, if you come to NYC with an assault rifle they are going to take it away from you.  In fact all guns are banned and have been since the 90's.  So I'd assume the courts have ruled the government can regulate which weapons it thinks are safe... enough.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Great video.
> 
> I wonder if this gun was purchased legally?
> 
> ...



If that was my wife and daughter I'd personally feel a little better knowing they lived in a safe neighborhood, with effectively local government and police department that there wasn't really any risk of them getting into a gun fight.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Research it yourself, ya lazy wanker...


When someone asserts something the onus is on them to prove their statement. Debate 101


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I guess it's too complicated to employ the reources already in inventory. The National Guard takes an oath to defend us against all enemies foreign and domestic.


What kinda oath does a Deputy Sheriff take?


----------



## tenacious (Feb 25, 2018)

100 bullets in 4 minutes... 
Hmm  maybe I don't blame that cop for running away.  What do you think the police officer was carrying- 6 bullets maybe?  



> *He Made the Gun That Slaughtered Parkland's Kids*
> *CEO James Debney makes $5 million a year for manufacturing the type of gun that killed 17 students at Stoneman High.*
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/he-made-the-gun-that-slaughtered-parklands-kids?ref=home
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> How could not selling and allowing cops to take away any assault riffles they find not cut down on deaths by assault riffle?  You see how the cause effect relationship works there?


Chicken and the egg, get rid of the eggs and there will cease to be chickens.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You don't need to militarize (whatever that means) the nations schools.  School shootings happen so infrequently.  But using a tiered system to elevate awareness of a potential attack would be a good way for schools to mobilize the NG when an attack is imminent.  I.D. checks are an easy way to ensure that non-students do not gain access to schools.  Just common sense, but not a one size fits all plan that will bust the bank just on administrative cost alone.  This national conversation that the U.S. Senate is supposed to respond to is insanely stupid.  Most states don't have the same problems with school shootings.  Lets not turn this in to a National mandate.  State and local governments need to get plugged in and utilize the resources, like the States NG, to deter and stop attacks where needed.


Cuz no one shoots up the poor schools?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You don't need to militarize (whatever that means) the nations schools.  School shootings happen so infrequently.  But using a tiered system to elevate awareness of a potential attack would be a good way for schools to mobilize the NG when an attack is imminent.  I.D. checks are an easy way to ensure that non-students do not gain access to schools.  Just common sense, but not a one size fits all plan that will bust the bank just on administrative cost alone.  This national conversation that the U.S. Senate is supposed to respond to is insanely stupid.  Most states don't have the same problems with school shootings.  Lets not turn this in to a National mandate.  State and local governments need to get plugged in and utilize the resources, like the States NG, to deter and stop attacks where needed.


Kent State?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The folks in Texas taking responsibility & making sure their children are safe....
> This was done years before Trump came into office.
> But you know that...at least you should know that.


Now they will need to do that at churches as well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This isn't nazi Germany, nobody is gonna confiscate legally purchased weapons.
> The fact is, the vast majority of gun violence and murders are a result of pistols, not rifles.


Like with the opioid "epidemic" no one cares until it reaches the white neighborhood, and they can afford more opioids and more guns.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dear United Airlines And Delta: If You Really Oppose Guns, Disarm Your Pilots And Crews
> 13 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/27534/dear-united-airlines-and-delta-if-you-really-michael-j-knowles?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjFvdHXl8HZAhVLwYMKHcrUBS0QqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw1u2nLwRF-cWSZk4DYsBLmp&ampcf=1


You are an idiot, has anyone told you that before? Well, I will, you are an idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

*Newsflash: Teachers Are Already Armed*
Maybe we should just stop disarming them.

https://fee.org/articles/newsflash-teachers-are-already-armed/

*Arm and Train?*
The conservative answer to liberal prohibition (oxymoron?) is to “arm and train the teachers.” While no one has come out and suggested mandating teachers carry firearms or be trained in using them, every suggestion seems to suggest “we” (i.e., the government) need to do the arming and training.

Here’s a little newsflash for both sides: the teachers are already armed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

*Four Little Words*
I’ve often said the greatest danger to liberty is not a foreign army, terrorists, or even a homegrown tyrant. It is four little words. And they aren’t, “Up against the wall!” That comes later.

They are, “Something must be done.”


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Also who buys the fire arms?  On one hand Trump cuts teachers ability to write off school supplies they buy for students... but now there is money for guns?QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hey einstein, suggest going back and read the tax plan again. Nothing was changed for teacher deductions.
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

Instead of the government “doing something” about mass shootings, it should stop doing something. It should stop prohibiting teachers from carrying into school the same firearms they are licensed and trusted to carry in most other places. It is the path of least resistance to providing realistic protection for schoolchildren. It requires no one to do anything they aren’t already doing.

*No, this will not ensure that mass shootings “never happen again.” Nothing will. And not every teacher with a firearm, confronted with the pressure of an active shooter situation, will calmly dispatch the shooter. But as we saw in Parkland, FL, neither will every trained police officer.*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No surprise that you nutter-butters see it that way as you have now gone anti-law enforcement in anyway. I saw it as the "good guy with a gun" once again not being the answer. Protect our children, not gun manufacturers profit margins.


Yes of course... We'll all join in taking a knee at the next national anthem.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

Didn't you know that the left wing nutters are the most self informed people they know?


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> 100 bullets in 4 minutes...
> Hmm  maybe I don't blame that cop for running away.  What do you think the police officer was carrying- 6 bullets maybe?


It only takes 1 to fulfill his duty.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

*Let's Try Freedom*
Thomas Paine began his pamphlet, _Common Sense_, widely credited with convincing a critical mass of colonists to support American independence, by making a crucial distinction:

“SOME writers have so confounded society with government, as to leave little or no distinction between them; whereas they are not only different, but have different origins.” He went on to say, “Society in every state is a blessing, but Government, even in its best state, is but a necessary evil; in its worst state an intolerable one.”

It’s time Americans remembered the miracles possible within that blessing called society and the limitations of an institution based on nothing more than consolidated brute force. *Mass shootings are horrible situations under any circumstances, but they may be rendered less horrible if the victims have options other than to call the government and wait.*

............
The government has had its chance. It has failed.


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are an idiot, has anyone told you that before? Well, I will, you are an idiot.


He's not an idiot - he knows perfectly well what he is doing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

espola said:


> It only takes 1 to fulfill his duty.


with 18% accuracy I'm told


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like with the opioid "epidemic" no one cares until it reaches the white neighborhood, and they can afford more opioids and more guns.


*Just Like Drugs*

*The first problem is the goal. It is absurdly unrealistic to believe any set of rules is going to prevent anything from “ever happening again.”* If you doubt that, I invite you to examine the war on drugs. Many decades ago, politicians decided American citizens taking heroin was never going to happen again. They banned that drug completely. You aren’t allowed to possess or sell it under any circumstances. Not after a background check. Not with a doctor’s prescription. Not at all.

*Today, that drug is at the center of what the same government calls an opioid “epidemic.” Epidemic. So much for heroin overdoses “never happening again.”*

*Yet, despite this evidence, liberals still suggest what they’ve always suggested: further restrictions on gun ownership. A good portion of them believes that only government employees charged with national defense or public safety should be allowed to carry guns. Ban them completely for the civilian population, they say, and mass shooters won’t be able to obtain them.

You know, just like drugs.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

espola said:


> It only takes 1 to fulfill his duty.


But they think everyone with a gun is instantly Rambo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

espola said:


> He's not an idiot - he knows perfectly well what he is doing.


Yeah, coming off like an idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Just Like Drugs*
> 
> *The first problem is the goal. It is absurdly unrealistic to believe any set of rules is going to prevent anything from “ever happening again.”* If you doubt that, I invite you to examine the war on drugs. Many decades ago, politicians decided American citizens taking heroin was never going to happen again. They banned that drug completely. You aren’t allowed to possess or sell it under any circumstances. Not after a background check. Not with a doctor’s prescription. Not at all.
> 
> ...


The goal is to lessen the possibility not exasperate it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The goal is to lessen the possibility not exasperate it.


We and FEE Agree.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 25, 2018)

espola said:


> It only takes 1 to fulfill his duty.


Yes I agree.  His sworn duty was to protect those kids even if it meant his own life. 

But also I imagine this guy was the cop at a school because he was a nice guy, who the kids respected and not because he was they type of cop who was quick on the draw.  Cops are people too... and in this case I kinda get it.  I don't know, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes I agree.  His sworn duty was to protect those kids even if it meant his own life.
> 
> But also I imagine this guy was the cop at a school because he was a nice guy, who the kids respected and not because he was they type of cop who was quick on the draw.


No guts no glory.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes I agree.  His sworn duty was to protect those kids even if it meant his own life.
> 
> But also I imagine this guy was the cop at a school because he was a nice guy, who the kids respected and not because he was they type of cop who was quick on the draw.  Cops are people too... and in this case I kinda get it.  I don't know, maybe I'm wrong.


Cowards normally are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now they will need to do that at churches as well.


Too late.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> 100 bullets in 4 minutes...
> Hmm  maybe I don't blame that cop for running away.  What do you think the police officer was carrying- 6 bullets maybe?


How old are you? The sixties called and wants their 6 shooters back.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But they think everyone with a gun is instantly Rambo.


Only you people think that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now they will need to do that at churches as well.


You can pack a lot of firepower under those choir robes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes I agree.  His sworn duty was to protect those kids even if it meant his own life.
> 
> But also I imagine this guy was the cop at a school because he was a nice guy, who the kids respected and not because he was they type of cop who was quick on the draw.  Cops are people too... and in this case I kinda get it.  I don't know, maybe I'm wrong.


What part of protect and serve are you having problems understanding?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But they think everyone with a gun is instantly Rambo.


"They"?
Who are you referring to, you lazy ass?
"Everyone"?
Not everyone with a a gun is Rambo, point proven by the coward that was being paid to protect those kids in Florida.

At least try to educate yourself before you make sweeping proclamations, perhaps then you won't appear so lame.

SPRINGFIELD, Mo. — After meeting with Florida school shooting survivors this week, President Trump said he wants "highly trained" teachers to carry guns in an effort to deter the next mass casualty event.

When Aaron Sydow heard about the president's position, he was encouraged.

After all, Sydow's school district has been doing it for years.

Sydow is the superintendent of the Fairview R-XI School District in West Plains, Mo. Shortly after 20 first-graders were killed in 2012 at an elementary school in Newtown, Connecticut, Fairview schools partnered with a local security company to start arming some teachers.

More than a dozen other Missouri schools have followed Fairview's lead.

More: 'A teacher would have shot the hell out of him': Trump cites Parkland shooting as reason to arm teachers

The American Federation of Teachers this week came out against arming teachers. And the three biggest school districts in the Springfield area told the News-Leader they have no plans to adopt the president's suggestion.

The debate about whether teachers should be armed was thrust back into the national discussion after a gunman killed 17 people last week at Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida.

Sydow said when he started in education 20 years ago, he could not have imagined teachers walking the hallways with concealed handguns, but this is a different day and age.

"It's sad that it's come to this," Sydow said.

The way the process works in Fairview, Sydow said, is that faculty members interested in carrying concealed handguns go through an initial 40-hour training session with Shield Solutions security company that includes a psychiatric evaluation.


Teachers who pass the initial training must also complete 24 hours of additional training every year to maintain their ability to carry guns at school, Sydow said.

For security purposes, Sydow declined to say how many teachers at his one-building K-8 school are armed, but he acknowledged there are "several."

Sydow said one reason why the district felt it would be a good idea to arm teachers is because of the rural location of the school in Howell County.

"If there was an event out here at this particular school and if a sheriff's deputy was sitting in his car at the sheriff's office waiting for us to call, it would be a minimum of 8 minutes before arrival," Sydow said.

In most school shootings, the event is over in a few minutes, Sydow said.

Greg Martin is the CEO of Shield Solutions, the company that trains Fairview's teachers. Martin said his company also provides the same services to more than 20 other schools in Missouri.

Martin said teachers in his program receive extensive handgun training, and they are also trained on how to provide tactical medical care.

"This stuff is not going away," Martin said. "It's getting worse. Every day it's something new."

After the recent school shooting in Florida, assistant football coach Aaron Feis was called a hero for using his body to shield students from gunfire.

Martin said Thursday the situation might have been different if Feis had been armed.

"Why not give them the tools they need to stop something like this?" Martin asked.

Martin declined to say how much his training costs school districts.

article:
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/02/24/trump-wants-teachers-carry-guns-missouri-school/369807002/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

Delusional FL Sheriff Calls Himself 'Amazing'...
http://freebeacon.com/politics/broward-county-sheriff-i-provided-amazing-leadership-to-department/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

Mulligan! Now CNN Tapper Grills Failed Sheriff

http://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/02/25/broward-county-fl-sheriff-israel-responds-parkland-shooting-critics-ive-given-amazing-leadership/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes I agree.  His sworn duty was to protect those kids even if it meant his own life.
> 
> But also I imagine this guy was the cop at a school because he was a nice guy, who the kids respected and not because he was they type of cop who was quick on the draw.  Cops are people too... and in this case I kinda get it.  I don't know, maybe I'm wrong.


The nice man was a Broward County Sheriff. 
Had this man done his sworn duty perhaps the football coach wouldn't of had to use his body as a shield?
Had that hero football coach had a gun his chances when confronting the armed assailant at least even out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cowards normally are.


People?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "They"?
> Who are you referring to, you lazy ass?
> "Everyone"?
> Not everyone with a a gun is Rambo, point proven by the coward that was being paid to protect those kids in Florida.
> ...


Once again you reply to your self-dictated narrative and not what I posted, in fact the exact opposite.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Delusional FL Sheriff Calls Himself 'Amazing'...


Sounds like a Trump kinda guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like a Trump kinda guy.


No, just another lying lib.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

Nikolas Cruz Is the Result of 'It Takes a Village'
RICH LOGIS
No, it doesn't "take a village."  Where was the "village" for Nikolas Cruz?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/02/nikolas_cruz_is_the_result_of_it_takes_a_village.html

February 19, 2018 was the day the Democratic Party publicly declared its War on Youth. Yes, we know that the Democrats and DMIC (the Democrat Media Industrial Complex) have always preyed upon our children, and yes, we know that the Democrats have infested and infiltrated virtually every industry in America – especially where the youth spend much of their time. 

But it was early last week when the Democrats fired their modern-day Fort Sumter shot.

Does everyone see what the Democrats have done? They've pitted children against us, thereby mainstreaming and normalizing child exploitation. What the Democrats did to Parkland student Emma Gonzalez was as sickening a display as any I've ever witnessed. They coaxed an understandably distraught child to spew one debunked Democrat lie after another – and, of course, plenty of invective toward President Trump.

The reality is terrifying

David Hogg, a 17-year-old Parkland student, asked on CNN: "If you can't get elected without taking money from child murderers, why are you running?" Normal question from a 17-year-old, right? Wondering aloud if he came up with that question all on his own, with such emotionally vivid lingual sophistication and political acumen, must make me a grumpy old gun nut who thinks our youth are stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

…PARKLAND DAD: FNC’S WALLACE PUSHING GUN CONTROL FOR RATINGS…
http://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/02/25/parkland-dad-accuses-chris-wallace-focus-gun-control-instead-school-security-ratings/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once again you reply to your self-dictated narrative and not what I posted, in fact the exact opposite.


Once again you don't comprehend a post.
Ironically it's your own post Daffy.
That is a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 25, 2018)

"Assault rifles" are used in approx. 2% of crimes.
There are upwards of 2 million "assault rifles" privately owned and millions upon millions of large capacity clips in circulation. 
Court Houses have security in place to insure no one can bring guns into a court room.
Airports have security to insure the same.
It's time to secure our campuses.
It's time that existing laws are enforced and for law enforcement to do their jobs from the FBI to the local authorities.
Cruz was a walking bill board screaming for attention...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Maybe if it's some fancy school where they are worried about famous people's kids getting taken or in "special" cases then I could see militarizing a school yard.
> But I've got to tell you... to me it just sounds like one of the dumbest ideas I've ever heard.  There was a cop at this last shooting who ran away.  But janitors and lunch ladies are going to solve the problem?  Come on.  That's just stupid.


I agree your idea is stupid, lunch ladies and janitors...ha!
Unless the lunch lady and janitor have served in the military and or have training in the use of firearms.
Many folks, including educators & school support employees already have concealed carry permits.
With some additional training these folks would be a deterrent for those that would attack what they believe is a "gun free zone".
Best to start expanding ones possibilities when it comes to securing our campuses.
The second amendment isn't going anywhere.


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2018)

http://howtobeyourowndetective.com/2018/02/25/coward-county-deputies-let-shooter-kill-kids-worst-schoolkid-murder-inside-job/#more-1132


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I agree your idea is stupid, lunch ladies and janitors...ha!
> Unless the lunch lady and janitor have served in the military and or have training in the use of firearms.
> Many folks, including educators & school support employees already have concealed carry permits.
> With some additional training these folks would be a deterrent for those that would attack what they believe is a "gun free zone".
> ...


Training in the use of firearms equivalent to that given in the military is the Second Article of the NRRA Constitution.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Assault rifles" are used in approx. 2% of crimes.
> There are upwards of 2 million "assault rifles" privately owned and millions upon millions of large capacity clips in circulation.
> Court Houses have security in place to insure no one can bring guns into a court room.
> Airports have security to insure the same.
> ...


But what's their percentage for the number of mass shooting per year? 

That school up in Conn.  This school in Florida.  That theater in Aurora Colorado.  The guy who shot up the rock concert in Vegas.  As far as I can think... in every instance it was an assault rifle.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I agree your idea is stupid, lunch ladies and janitors...ha!
> Unless the lunch lady and janitor have served in the military and or have training in the use of firearms.
> Many folks, including educators & school support employees already have concealed carry permits.
> With some additional training these folks would be a deterrent for those that would attack what they believe is a "gun free zone".
> ...


Again that's stupid.  We live in a country where we've cut funding for mental health programs and made it easier for people to buy military grade weapons at the same time. 

Asking school employees to train with guns on their days off I don't personally feel is going to be able to save us from the fact that Washington's lack of leadership or thoughtful governance.  Moreover as I pointed out above- on the issue of gun's and crazy people- is in fact the government is a big part of the problem.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> But what's their percentage for the number of mass shooting per year?
> 
> That school up in Conn.  This school in Florida.  That theater in Aurora Colorado.  The guy who shot up the rock concert in Vegas.  As far as I can think... in every instance it was an assault rifle.


True, and they are all tragic. But these are still a small number of shootings and we still have the second amendment.
In California we have some of the toughest gun laws anywhere. But that didn't stop the terrorists in San Bernardino. 
Had the neighbors spoken up prior to the shootings....who knows
What's the % of "assault weapons" used in mass shootings given that there are upwards of 2 million in circulation?
Had the authorities done there job and at the very least removed the guns from Cruz's possession, this would not have occurred.
When was the last hijacking of an airplane in the USA? 9/11/2001. Improve school security & limit access to the schools.
You can't enter many office building without showing ID's, walking through a scanner & announcing who you are there to see.
We need better back ground capabilities and data collection. If the information isn't placed or up to date, what good is it.
We need better enforcement of existing laws...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Again that's stupid.  We live in a country where we've cut funding for mental health programs and made it easier for people to buy military grade weapons at the same time.
> 
> Asking school employees to train with guns on their days off I don't personally feel is going to be able to save us from the fact that Washington's lack of leadership or thoughtful governance.  Moreover as I pointed out above- on the issue of gun's and crazy people- is in fact the government is a big part of the problem.


"Again that's stupid"

We live in a country that has the second amendment.
The school employees would be VOLUNTARY...no one is asking that ALL employees get training and carry weapons.
Washington is one great big cesspool....has been for years. 
The SCOTUS has ruled that individual states can utilize background test and waiting periods...California has some of the toughest.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> But what's their percentage for the number of mass shooting per year?
> 
> That school up in Conn.  This school in Florida.  That theater in Aurora Colorado.  The guy who shot up the rock concert in Vegas.  As far as I can think... in every instance it was an assault rifle.


In Florida, there's no waiting period for would-be buyers of rifles or other long guns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

Keep selling those guns, lefty kooks.

RECORD CROWD FLOCKS TO FL GUN SHOW
http://www.wtsp.com/article/news/local/florida-gun-show-sees-record-number-of-attendees-despite-gun-control-debate/67-523267641


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

Antonia Okafor

✔@antonia_okafor

Funny thing about all these corporations fleeing the @NRA discount program is that I couldn’t even name ONE company beforehand. It was never abt that. Joining the @NRA for me & for millions alike was abt supporting the GOOD work they do. We did then & more than ever we will now.

4:15 AM - Feb 25, 2018 · Fort Washington, MD


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (Feb 26, 2018)

Seeing blood, it’s just not my thing.

I’m not good for medical. In other words, if you cut your finger and there’s blood pouring out, I’m gone. 

I was at an event during which I looked away when a man fell off the stage and started bleeding.

He was right in front of me and I turned away. I didn’t want to touch him … he’s bleeding all over the place. You know, on a beautiful marble floor, didn’t look like it. It changed color. Became very red.

That's just how I roll.


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Seeing blood, it’s just not my thing.
> 
> I’m not good for medical. In other words, if you cut your finger and there’s blood pouring out, I’m gone.
> 
> ...



*The admission of a BIG FAT COWARDLY SLOB named BOB !*

*Who's ruining the Forum due to his hatred of the TRUTH !*


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Seeing blood, it’s just not my thing.
> 
> I’m not good for medical. In other words, if you cut your finger and there’s blood pouring out, I’m gone.
> 
> ...





nononono said:


> *The admission of a BIG FAT COWARDLY SLOB named BOB !*
> 
> *Who's ruining the Forum due to his hatred of the TRUTH !*


Geez.  Didn't realize you held such a strony negative opinion of Trump.  A "FAT COWARDLY SLOB".  Indeed.  I keep reminding you to fact check my traps before your stepping into them.  Nevertheless you persist.  

Here's the actual quote I lifted from an actual news organization, not a Russian troll factory.  

"Trump has previously expressed disgust for seeing blood, saying that “it’s just not my thing.”

“I’m not good for medical. In other words, if you cut your finger and there’s blood pouring out, I’m gone,” he told radio host Howard Stern in 2008.

In the same interview, he went on to describe a charity event at his Mar-a-Lago resort, during which he looked away when a man fell off the stage and started bleeding.

“He was right in front of me and I turned away. I didn’t want to touch him … he’s bleeding all over the place, I felt terrible,” Trump said. “You know, beautiful marble floor, didn’t look like it. It changed color. Became very red.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Seeing blood, it’s just not my thing.
> 
> I’m not good for medical. In other words, if you cut your finger and there’s blood pouring out, I’m gone.
> 
> ...


Are you quoting the Coward County Sheriff that resigned?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Are you quoting the Coward County Sheriff that resigned?


Nope. He’s quoting your chickenshit president.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. He’s quoting your chickenshit president.



He's our chicken shit president....unless you've decided to leave the country ?
Bon voyage!


----------



## xav10 (Feb 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's our chicken shit president....unless you've decided to leave the country ?
> Bon voyage!


I thought you guys thought Hillary won?


----------



## Wez (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## xav10 (Feb 26, 2018)

Wez said:


>


That's PRESIDENT Cadet Bone Spurs to you, Wez.


----------



## Wez (Feb 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's our chicken shit president


He's proven countless times he doesn't represent all of America.  He's yours, we just have to endure it.







There will be more abortions in Georgia it appears.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. He’s quoting your chickenshit president.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> He's proven countless times he doesn't represent all of America.  He's yours, we just have to endure it.


Is the bearded wife breast feeding?


----------



## Wez (Feb 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is the bearded wife breast feeding?


He had to shave his nipples first...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> He had to shave his nipples first...


A lot of "guys"like that today.
No shortage of bearded fairies with man buns.


----------



## Wez (Feb 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A lot of "guys"like that today.
> No shortage of bearded fairies with man buns.


You couldn't sound more like Archie Bunker if you tried...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> You couldn't sound more like Archie Bunker if you tried...


Meathead.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> He's proven countless times he doesn't represent all of America.  He's yours, we just have to endure it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be happy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I thought you guys thought Hillary won?


The only folks around here who thought Hillary won are standing behind you and to the left....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A lot of "guys"like that today.
> No shortage of bearded fairies with man buns.


Not a big fan of personal freedom are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> You couldn't sound more like Archie Bunker if you tried...


Was Archie Bunker always that big of a judgmental asshole?


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Geez.  Didn't realize you held such a strony negative opinion of Trump.  A "FAT COWARDLY SLOB".  Indeed.  I keep reminding you to fact check my traps before your stepping into them.  Nevertheless you persist.
> 
> Here's the actual quote I lifted from an actual news organization, not a Russian troll factory.
> 
> ...



*You're describing what happens after I remove your hook...*
*Ya Fat Bloody Slob Bob....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was Archie Bunker always that big of a judgmental asshole?


*Your Hero.....The Racist Democratic Asshole !*


----------



## Wez (Feb 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was Archie Bunker always that big of a judgmental asshole?


That was the show.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2018)

Wez said:


> That was the show.


Archie evolved (slightly), the plumber, in an attempt to show he's the most, is digging in further.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Archie evolved (slightly), the plumber, in an attempt to show he's the most, is digging in further.


Flussssshhhhh


----------



## Wez (Feb 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Archie evolved (slightly), the plumber, in an attempt to show he's the most, is digging in further.


Yup, waste of time.


----------



## Wez (Feb 27, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1672880316080754


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 27, 2018)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1672880316080754


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 27, 2018)

*Defensive Gun Use Is More Than Shooting Bad Guys*
It's hard to say exactly, but it's certainly more than many media outlets are reporting.

https://fee.org/articles/defensive-gun-use-is-more-than-shooting-bad-guys/

In a _New York Times_ column entitled “How to Reduce Shootings,” Nicholas Kristof writes, “It is true that guns are occasionally used to stop violence. But contrary to what the National Rifle Association suggests, this is rare. One study by the Violence Policy Center found that in 2012 there were 259 justifiable homicides by a private citizen using a firearm.”

*That statement grossly misleads by pretending that firearms only stop violence when they are used to kill criminals.* As explained by the National Academies of Sciences in a 300+ page analysis of firearms studies, *“Effective defensive gun use need not ever lead the perpetrator to be wounded or killed. Rather, to assess the benefits of self-defense, one needs to measure crime and injury averted. *The particular outcome of an offender is of little relevance.”

Likewise, a 1995 paper in the _Journal of Criminal Law and Criminology_ states, “This is also too serious a matter to base conclusions on silly statistics comparing the number of lives taken with guns with the number of criminals killed by victims. Killing a criminal is not a benefit to the victim, but rather a nightmare to be suffered for years afterward.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 27, 2018)

In other words, people who use a gun for defense rarely harm (much less kill) criminals. This is because criminals often back off when they discover their targets are armed. A 1982 survey of male felons in 11 state prisons across the U.S. found that 40 percent of them had decided not to commit a crime because they “knew or believed that the victim was carrying a gun.”

*Contrary to Kristof’s deceitful claim, a range of credible data suggests that civilians use guns to stop violence more than 100,000 times per year.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 27, 2018)

*Facing the Facts*
Notably, anti-gun criminologist Marvin E. Wolfgang praised this study, which was conducted by pro-gun researchers Gary Kleck and Marc Gertz. In the _Journal of Criminal Law and Criminology_, Wolfgang wrote:

“I am as strong a gun-control advocate as can be found among the criminologists in this country.”

“Nonetheless, the methodological soundness of the current Kleck and Gertz study is clear. I cannot further debate it.”

“The Kleck and Gertz study impresses me for the caution the authors exercise and the elaborate nuances they examine methodologically. I do not like their conclusions that having a gun can be useful, but I cannot fault their methodology.”

Other credible studies provide evidence that defensive gun uses are much more common than Kristof leads his readers to believe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 27, 2018)

In 2013, President Obama ordered the Department of Health and Human Services and CDC to “conduct or sponsor research into the causes of gun violence and the ways to prevent it.” In response, the CDC asked the Institute of Medicine and National Research Council to “convene a committee of experts to develop a potential research agenda focusing on the public health aspects of firearm-related violence...” *This committee studied the issue of defensive gun use and reported:

“Defensive use of guns by crime victims is a common occurrence, although the exact number remains disputed…”

“Almost all national survey estimates indicate that defensive gun uses by victims are at least as common as offensive uses by criminals, with estimates of annual uses ranging from about 500,000 to more than 3 million…”
*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 27, 2018)

https://fee.org/articles/defensive-gun-use-is-more-than-shooting-bad-guys/


----------



## Wez (Feb 28, 2018)

I must of hit a nerve with that vid, diz went off with 5 responses to try and paint over it...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/dicks-sporting-goods-ceo-company-no-longer-sell-120903254--abc-news-topstories.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=ecd5e8af-dc90-3332-9efb-d522bf6b8dfa&.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> I must of hit a nerve with that vid, diz went off with 5 responses to try and paint over it...


I know how you people desire genuine dialogue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I know how you people desire genuine dialogue.


 . . . and I know how you people want anything but. You people just don't do "genuine".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/dicks-sporting-goods-ceo-company-no-longer-sell-120903254--abc-news-topstories.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=ecd5e8af-dc90-3332-9efb-d522bf6b8dfa&.tsrc=notification-brknews


Now if we can just come up with a plan to mobilize national guardsman in the most high risk states like FL, that has no waiting period for rifle sales we would be addressing the problem directly.  Peace through superior fire power.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I know how you people want anything but. You people just don't do "genuine".


I just did.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

*Defensive Gun Use Is More Than Shooting Bad Guys*
It's hard to say exactly, but it's certainly more than many media outlets are reporting.

https://fee.org/articles/defensive-gun-use-is-more-than-shooting-bad-guys/

In a _New York Times_ column entitled “How to Reduce Shootings,” Nicholas Kristof writes, “It is true that guns are occasionally used to stop violence. But contrary to what the National Rifle Association suggests, this is rare. One study by the Violence Policy Center found that in 2012 there were 259 justifiable homicides by a private citizen using a firearm.”

*That statement grosslymisleads by pretending that firearms only stop violence when they are used to kill criminals.* As explained by the National Academies of Sciences in a 300+ page analysis of firearms studies, *“Effective defensive gun use need not ever lead theperpetrator to be wounded or killed. Rather, to assess thebenefits of self-defense, one needs to measure crime andinjury averted. *The particular outcome of an offender is of little relevance.”

Likewise, a 1995 paper in the_Journal of Criminal Law andCriminology_ states, “This is also too serious a matter to base conclusions on silly statistics comparing the number of lives taken with guns with the number of criminals killed byvictims. Killing a criminal is not abenefit to the victim, but rather a nightmare to be suffered for years afterward.”


----------



## Wez (Feb 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I know how you people desire genuine dialogue.


So you cut and paste five replies?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Now if we can just come up with a plan to mobilize national guardsman in the most high risk states like FL, that has no waiting period for rifle sales we would be addressing the problem directly.  Peace through superior fire power.


You probably know way better than I why that is unfeasible in many ways. Do people pulled away from their livelyhoods receive full compensation for their efforts? Will we simply surround every school with National Guardsmen or just deploy a limited number? Who gives them their directions and who will give the order to use force, deadly or otherwise? Will these National Guardsmen also intervene in other school disturbances such as fights, practical jokes from rival schools or student protests?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You probably know way better than I why that is unfeasible in many ways. Do people pulled away from their livelyhoods receive full compensation for their efforts? Will we simply surround every school with National Guardsmen or just deploy a limited number? Who gives them their directions and who will give the order to use force, deadly or otherwise? Will these National Guardsmen also intervene in other school disturbances such as fights, practical jokes from rival schools or student protests?


National Guardsman serve for two weeks on Active Duty annually as a part of their contract and are fully compensated for that time as well as their 1 weekend a month obligation.  Not all units do their annual training simultaneously.  They could rotate at least 26 units. Modified Rules of Engagement would be employed with deadly force authorized to remove lethal threats from all enemies foreign and domestic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> So you cut and paste five replies?


Should I have done more or less?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> National Guardsman serve for two weeks on Active Duty annually as a part of their contract and are fully compensated for that time as well as their 1 weekend a month obligation.  Not all units do their annual training simultaneously.  They could rotate at least 26 units. Modified Rules of Engagement would be employed with deadly force authorized to remove lethal threats from all enemies foreign and domestic.


Seems not to be a good idea, it is an idea, it just seems disruptive (to too many in too many ways), without congruity and with so many variables  . . . amount of training, how recent that training was, threat recognition, etc.
Seems ripe for another, They didn't enter the building until it was too late" scenario. I'm not sure the National Guard is filled with ready, willing, able and discretionary enough individuals? We always had what we referred to as "Narc's" that patrolled the high school I attended, they were "Teacher's Aides", college students who always tried to keep me from leaving school to go surf, but even though unarmed, manned with cell phones at least they could sound the alarm. Not a great idea either, but again, an idea.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2017/10/luis-valdes/marion-hammer-nra-never-wanted-legal-machine-guns-bump-fire-stocks/


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2018)

I find it amusing that NRA is accusing companies that ended their preferential discounts for NRA and members of engaging in "politics".


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You probably know way better than I why that is unfeasible in many ways. Do people pulled away from their livelyhoods receive full compensation for their efforts? Will we simply surround every school with National Guardsmen or just deploy a limited number? Who gives them their directions and who will give the order to use force, deadly or otherwise? Will these National Guardsmen also intervene in other school disturbances such as fights, practical jokes from rival schools or student protests?


Kent State.


----------



## Wez (Feb 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I find it amusing that NRA is accusing companies that ended their preferential discounts for NRA and members of engaging in "politics".


The NRA, like nutters here, will say anything to try and push their world view.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Kent State.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Kent State?


Yeah, I said that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems not to be a good idea, it is an idea, it just seems disruptive (to too many in too many ways), without congruity and with so many variables  . . . amount of training, how recent that training was, threat recognition, etc.
> Seems ripe for another, They didn't enter the building until it was too late" scenario. I'm not sure the National Guard is filled with ready, willing, able and discretionary enough individuals? We always had what we referred to as "Narc's" that patrolled the high school I attended, they were "Teacher's Aides", college students who always tried to keep me from leaving school to go surf, but even though unarmed, manned with cell phones at least they could sound the alarm. Not a great idea either, but again, an idea.


The National Guardsman take an oath to serve and to protect against all enemies foreign and domestic.  They are also less disruptive then a shooter.  The funding for their training and commitments are already in place.  Have you ever served?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The National Guardsman take an oath to serve and to protect against all enemies foreign and domestic.  They are also less disruptive then a shooter.  The funding for their training and commitments are already in place.  Have you ever served?


How many times will you ask me that question but not the plumber, nono, Lion or lil joe (the bots way in) or even The Donald and family?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The National Guardsman take an oath to serve and to protect against all enemies foreign and domestic.  They are also less disruptive then a shooter.  The funding for their training and commitments are already in place.  Have you ever served?


The National Guard does seem like a good option for those in need of continued structure in their lives, a way to pay for an education and to continue playing soldier.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The National Guard does seem like a good option for those in need of continued structure in their lives, a way to pay for an education and to continue playing soldier.


Seems like a good way to fullfill their solemn oath to protect our school children from enemies foreign and domestic.  Have you ever served in the military?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many times will you ask me that question but not the plumber, nono, Lion or lil joe (the bots way in) or even The Donald and family?


Because he knows us.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because he knows us.


 . . . and he's read my answer a few times over the years. Are you saying Izzy knows nono personally? . . . and why no questioning Trump's service record?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many times will you ask me that question but not the plumber, nono, Lion or lil joe (the bots way in) or even The Donald and family?


Yes or no?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and he's read my answer a few times over the years. Are you saying Izzy knows nono personally? . . . and why no questioning Trump's service record?


I know his service record.  He is the CIC of the entire Armed Forces


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I know his service record.  He is the CIC of the entire Armed Forces


How did he do in boot camp?  Did he qualify on rifle range?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and he's read my answer a few times over the years. Are you saying Izzy knows nono personally? . . . and why no questioning Trump's service record?


IDK, but you seem to know me well enough to judge.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

espola said:


> How did he do in boot camp?  Did he qualify on rifle range?


He didn't go to boot camp as you may know.  I'm not sure about the range.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and he's read my answer a few times over the years.


I have.  But I am always confused by your subsequent post that seem to suggest that you have some experience based knowledge about military service and structure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I have.  But I am always confused by your subsequent post that seem to suggest that you have some experience based knowledge about military service and structure.


Liberal elites are super smart, just ask em.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I have.  But I am always confused by your subsequent post that seem to suggest that you have some experience based knowledge about military service and structure.


I live in a military town surrounded by military personnel, my pops drove a tank, I have family military memorabilia going back to the Civil War, I know several Vietnam vets who are basically family. It's fairly easy to get a grasp of a pretty basic situation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

In the 2016 election, the NRA spent $11,438,118 to support Donald Trump’s campaign and donated $19,756,346 to groups opposing Hillary Clinton’s. However, the bulk of the contributions have gone to House and Senate members. Here is a look at the top 10 recipients of NRA contributions.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/trending/1b1639ce-1cd4-11e8-9713-5580a036bb74/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I live in a military town surrounded by military personnel, my pops drove a tank, I have family military memorabilia going back to the Civil War, I know several Vietnam vets who are basically family. It's fairly easy to get a grasp of a pretty basic situation.


What side were they on?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the 2016 election, the NRA spent $11,438,118 to support Donald Trump’s campaign and donated $19,756,346 to groups opposing Hillary Clinton’s. However, the bulk of the contributions have gone to House and Senate members. Here is a look at the top 10 recipients of NRA contributions.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/trending/1b1639ce-1cd4-11e8-9713-5580a036bb74/


What are you trying to say?
Trump the Gun Grabber: Cedes Dems’ Wish List— Bump Stocks, Buying Age, ‘Assault Weapons,’ Background Checks…

_…Tells Scalise to Take a Hike — After Surviving Assassination Attempt_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Crown-wearing worshippers clutching AR-15 rifles drank holy wine and exchanged or renewed wedding vows in a commitment ceremony at a Pennsylvania church on Wednesday, prompting a nearby school to cancel classes.

With state police and a smattering of protesters standing watch outside the church, brides clad in white and grooms in dark suits brought dozens of unloaded AR-15s into World Peace and Unification Sanctuary for a religious event that doubled as an advertisement for the Second Amendment.

The church, which has a worldwide following, believes the AR-15 symbolizes the "rod of iron" in the book of Revelation, and encouraged couples to bring the weapons . . . and spit on the memory of those killed, wounded and terrorized by such weapons.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/nationalnews/1c7b93ac-1c45-11e8-9713-5580a036bb74/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Crown-wearing worshippers clutching AR-15 rifles drank holy wine and exchanged or renewed wedding vows in a commitment ceremony at a Pennsylvania church on Wednesday, prompting a nearby school to cancel classes.
> 
> With state police and a smattering of protesters standing watch outside the church, brides clad in white and grooms in dark suits brought dozens of unloaded AR-15s into World Peace and Unification Sanctuary for a religious event that doubled as an advertisement for the Second Amendment.
> 
> ...


I wonder if they are for the killing of the unborn too?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if they are for the killing of the unborn too?


Point being?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Point being?


You really don't need me to answer that, do you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really don't need me to answer that, do you?


I know in nutter world little catch phrases are all you need to elicit the proper trained response intended. I'm not one of the indoctrinated, so yes, you'll have to spell it out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I live in a military town surrounded by military personnel, my pops drove a tank, I have family military memorabilia going back to the Civil War, I know several Vietnam vets who are basically family. It's fairly easy to get a grasp of a pretty basic situation.


My point exactly.  You grasp the basics for someone who has never served or taken such an oath........just like your President.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know in nutter world little catch phrases are all you need to elicit the proper trained response intended. I'm not one of the indoctrinated, so yes, you'll have to spell it out.


Why pick out people who are murdered with guns?


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2018)

*How long is Dominic going to let the Spam ruin his Forum ??????*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

U.S. News Crowns California Worst State for ‘Quality of Life’


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *How long is Dominic going to let the Spam ruin his Forum ??????*


Keep Calm & Carry On.  

You'd be one of the ugly Americans punching women and children from getting aboard the last chopper leaving Saigon.

Or running away from your own ballroom during an event where an elderly 85 year old man fell off your stage, left a lot of blood on your magnificent white marble, then sent him the bill for the cleaning, and paid him pennies on the dollar not to sue you, with a NDA included.  

Free Country.  Unregulated means of advertisements.  Your standard bearer. I've got "Cowardly Blood-phobic Man Baby Trump" forum alias available at steep discount from Montserrat.  Call for price.  Won't last long.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I live in a military town surrounded by military personnel, my pops drove a tank, I have family military memorabilia going back to the Civil War, I know several Vietnam vets who are basically family. It's fairly easy to get a grasp of a pretty basic situation.


How about drone patrols at the school? You know?  Eye in the sky stuff


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I live in a military town surrounded by military personnel, my pops drove a tank, I have family military memorabilia going back to the Civil War, I know several Vietnam vets who are basically family. It's fairly easy to get a grasp of a pretty basic situation.


How about age limit 21 years old.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I live in a military town surrounded by military personnel, my pops drove a tank, I have family military memorabilia going back to the Civil War, I know several Vietnam vets who are basically family. It's fairly easy to get a grasp of a pretty basic situation.


How about quarterly active shooter drills with debriefs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the 2016 election, the NRA spent $11,438,118 to support Donald Trump’s campaign and donated $19,756,346 to groups opposing Hillary Clinton’s. However, the bulk of the contributions have gone to House and Senate members. Here is a look at the top 10 recipients of NRA contributions.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/trending/1b1639ce-1cd4-11e8-9713-5580a036bb74/


How do NRA contributions stack up against big leftist donors?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I live in a military town surrounded by military personnel, my pops drove a tank, I have family military memorabilia going back to the Civil War, I know several Vietnam vets who are basically family. It's fairly easy to get a grasp of a pretty basic situation.


What kind of tank?
Is he a little guy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My point exactly.  You grasp the basics for someone who has never served or taken such an oath........just like your President.


What is your proof the president has a grasp of, well, anything, starting with anything military.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

WALSH: The NRA Has Killed Zero People. Here's How Many Planned Parenthood Has Killed.
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/27694/walsh-nra-has-killed-zero-people-heres-how-many-matt-walsh?amp&ved=0ahUKEwieucHyj8rZAhUpzoMKHQg9BdkQqUMIRjAH&usg=AOvVaw02U3sdRASIIRoCHjNXE7qP


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2018)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 175862, member: 2987"

Keep Calm & Carry On.

You'd be one of the ugly Americans punching women and children from getting aboard the last chopper leaving Saigon.

*You've been punched in the face hard before, and *
*you can still feel the Pain.....You do remember that incident don't you ?*

Or running away from your own ballroom during an event where an elderly 85 year old man fell off your stage, left a lot of blood on your magnificent white marble, then sent him the bill for the cleaning, and paid him pennies on the dollar not to sue you, with a NDA included.

Free Country.  Unregulated means of advertisements.  Your standard bearer. I've got "Cowardly Blood-phobic Man Baby Trump" forum alias available at steep discount from Montserrat.  Call for price.  Won't last long.


/QUOTE

*You know what Dickhead.....Eat Schiff and Cry.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is your proof the president has a grasp of, well, anything, starting with anything military.


He lives in a military town surrounded by military personnel, his pops didn’t drive a tank, he lives where there is plenty of military memorabilia going back to the Civil War, He knows several Vietnam vets who are basically family, he is briefed by the head of the JCS daily.  It's fairly easy to get a grasp of a pretty complex situation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He lives in a military town surrounded by military personnel, his pops didn’t drive a tank, he lives where there is plenty of military memorabilia going back to the Civil War, He knows several Vietnam vets who are basically family, he is briefed by the head of the JCS daily.  It's fairly easy to get a grasp of a pretty complex situation.


So nothing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing.


Even with "nothing" he has forgotten more than you've ever known...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing.


Just like your vicarious military service.   Yup, nothing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

*1. Non Sequitur*
_Non sequitur_ translates as “it does not follow.” They are more common in casual conversation than formal debate.

Example: _I can’t believe you didn’t like _The Last Jedi_. You loved _The Empire Strikes Back_ and Mark Hamill is in _The Last Jedi_._

It does not follow that all fans of the original _Star Wars_ trilogy will like _The Last Jedi_ just because Luke is in the movie.

In the gun debate, argument sometimes devolves into non sequiturs. Example: _I don’t support the murder of innocents; therefore I don’t vote Republican, since Republicans often support the Second Amendment._


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

*2. False Dilemma/False Dichotomy*
News media are notorious for presenting public options as a binary choice: do nothing or pass federal gun control legislation.

“Donald Trump does nothing; Paul Ryan does nothing; Mitch McConnell does nothing,” Joe Scarborough recently said. (He threw in an ad hominem for good measure: “Donald Trump has proven to be a coward. He’s proven to be a small man.”) Scarborough was echoed by Rep. Seth Moulton (D-Mass.) who told the president to "get off his a**" and work with federal lawmakers to pass gun control legislation.

*In reality, there are many actions individuals, communities, parents, and local governments can take to help prevent school shootings. But media reports and pundits on television usually don’t present these alternatives.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

*3. Appeal to Emotion*






Children have been featured prominently in the gun debate, both by news networks advocating gun control and the president himself. Why? The answer is simple, as J.D. Tuccille recently pointed out at _Reason_:

“Kids are pulled into political discussions by adults who want to trump debate and shame their opponents into acquiescence.”

This is just one example of how people and media appeal to our emotions to argue their points. Here is another:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

*4. Straw Man*
The straw man is arguably the most common fallacy in modern debate. The fallacy involves taking someone’s point or argument and reducing it to a caricature that is easy to knock over.

A case in point can be found in a recent column by Jerry Adler of Yahoo. In it, Adler mocked an article written by _National Review_’s David French which stated that the purpose of the Second Amendment was to defend liberty from potential state tyranny.

Adler depicts French as defending assault-style rifles “on the grounds that we might need them to fight a reprise of the American Revolution.” He invokes the image of “middle-aged guys running around the woods in camo pants” trying to go “up against the Marine Corps.”

But French never mentioned the American Revolution, Marines, or middle-aged guys in camo pants. In fact, French explicitly states that an armed citizenry would not be much use if it came to open conflict between the people and the state.

“The argument is not that a collection of random citizens should be able to go head-to-head with the Third Cavalry Regiment. That’s absurd. Nor is the argument that citizens should possess weapons “in common use” in the military. Rather, for the Second Amendment to remain a meaningful check on state power, citizens must be able to possess the kinds and categories of weapons that can at least deter state overreach, that would make true authoritarianism too costly to attempt.”

Instead of directly engaging French's argument that semi-automatic rifles are a more meaningful check on state power than sidearms and shotguns, Adler created a straw man.  What’s interesting is that Adler did this while admitting that French “acknowledges that ordinary citizens wouldn’t stand much of a chance against the 101st Airborne” and that there is little evidence that the 1994 "Federal Assault Weapons Ban" reduced gun violence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

*5. Bandwagon Fallacy (Also called Appeal to Popularity)*
The bandwagon fallacy is born of the idea that something is right, true, or desirable because it’s popular.

Take this article, which recently appeared on _Salon_ and featured the headline: “Support for gun control surges to highest level ever as GOP lawmakers sit on their hands.”

The implication is that action should be taken because many people favor it, according to a poll.







*Such an action might be entirely appropriate. But the assumption that the opinion of the majority is prima facie evidence of validity is flawed logic. *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

*6. Faulty Analogy*
This fallacy assumes that because two things are alike in some respects, they are necessarily alike in other respects.

*In the gun debate, it’s common to point to Australia’s 1996 gun control legislation as a model for the U.S. It often runs like this: “In Australia, gun legislation passed and gun deaths fell. Therefore, the U.S. should pass more gun legislation.”
*






*The problem, as many have pointed out (here, here, and here), is that these nations are so different — their legal systems, constitutions, histories, the number of guns in circulation, etc. — that any comparisons or predictions in gun policy are essentially useless. In other words, it's a faulty analogy.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *3. Appeal to Emotion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY? You ignorant fool, BECAUSE THEY GOT SHOT AT! They are leading the discussion not being pulled into it. Your effing fantasies and lies are ridiculous. No one wants to live in a militarized zone.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WHY? You ignorant fool, BECAUSE THEY GOT SHOT AT! They are leading the discussion not being pulled into it. Your effing fantasies and lies are ridiculous. No one wants to live in a militarized zone.


He can't help himself.  He is just posting what he was told was relevant.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Even with "nothing" he has forgotten more than you've ever known...


None of this was in reference to his knowledge. In fact I started the thread line by saying he obviously knew way better than I . . . but leave it to lying eyes to never miss an opportunity to be wrong again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> He can't help himself.  He is just posting what he was told was relevant.


If they shoved a 2x4 up his ass he would say it was a good thing . . . then ask for another.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Let's see where this one ends up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WHY? You ignorant fool, BECAUSE THEY GOT SHOT AT! They are leading the discussion not being pulled into it. Your effing fantasies and lies are ridiculous. No one wants to live in a militarized zone.


They were pulled into it and used by CNN and that lying fuck of a sheriff.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They were pulled into it and used by CNN and that lying fuck of a sheriff.


Sucker.


----------



## Wez (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They were pulled into it and used by CNN


No, they were just shot at by someone who shouldn't of had a gun, because assholes like you need guns to feel good.  They are tired of it, rightly so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Wez said:


> No, they were just shot at by someone who shouldn't of had a gun, because assholes like you need guns to feel good.  They are tired of it, rightly so.


Never let a tragedy go to waste.
Liberal credo.
Aren't you a gun owner?
Using little kids that are still in shock, deplorable.


----------



## Wez (Mar 1, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1822963301341956


----------



## Wez (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Never let a tragedy go to waste.
> Liberal credo.
> Aren't you a gun owner?
> Using little kids that are still in shock, deplorable.


You're probably one of the people making death threats to the victims.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're probably one of the people making death threats to the victims.


Fake news, CNN?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They were pulled into it and used by CNN and that lying fuck of a sheriff.


You don't really do reality do you?


----------



## Wez (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news, CNN?


Liar

https://www.snopes.com/2018/02/27/parkland-school-shooting-survivors-receiving-death-threats-nra-members/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1822963301341956


Reminds me of a story that a once wannabe gang member relayed to me about going with a friend to sell a gun . . . "He said he brought it loaded so the guy could try it out" long story short the interested buyer didn't pay for the gun, but walked off with it anyways.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news, CNN?


Shameful.


----------



## Wez (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Shameful.


It's likely Russians, but RPS Gay Joe may as well be acting as a Russian agent...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Wez said:


> Liar
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/2018/02/27/parkland-school-shooting-survivors-receiving-death-threats-nra-members/


Consider the source.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Shameful.


Yes, CNN has no shame.


----------



## Wez (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Consider the source.


I do when reading your replies...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's likely Russians, but RPS Gay Joe may as well be acting as a Russian agent...


I nailed an in-law from Texas on spreading Russian propaganda awhile back and he stopped sending the highly political stuff for a minute . . . a minute is all they can do, then it's right back to the blame everyone but ourselves campaign.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I nailed an in-law from Texas on spreading Russian propaganda awhile back and he stopped sending the highly political stuff for a minute . . . a minute is all they can do, then it's right back to the blame everyone but ourselves campaign.


Now what? Sounds like you have missed me the last few days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Wez said:


> I do when reading your replies...


Yeah, right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now what? Sounds like you have missed me the last few days.


The spam was more enjoyable than the material you post that they piggybacked in on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The spam was more enjoyable than the material you post that they piggybacked in on.


Liar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Wez said:


> Liar
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/2018/02/27/parkland-school-shooting-survivors-receiving-death-threats-nra-members/


How many NRA members are in prison for murder with a firearm?
Do you think the per capita number is higher or lower than the non-member portion of the population?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I nailed an in-law from Texas on spreading Russian propaganda awhile back and he stopped sending the highly political stuff for a minute . . . a minute is all they can do, then it's right back to the blame everyone but ourselves campaign.


Was his name Michael Moore?
( funny, I forgot his name, and just googled "fat liberal" and he was top of the list)


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When someone asserts something the onus is on them to prove their statement. Debate 101


Says the Pot to the Kettle.. oh wait. Nevermind.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Says the Pot to the Kettle.. oh wait. Nevermind.


If you follow the trail back, Tenacious is the one who made a false claim based on his "memory".
If rat's "debate 101" premise holds any water, he needs to back it up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the 2016 election, the NRA spent $11,438,118 to support Donald Trump’s campaign and donated $19,756,346 to groups opposing Hillary Clinton’s. However, the bulk of the contributions have gone to House and Senate members. Here is a look at the top 10 recipients of NRA contributions.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/trending/1b1639ce-1cd4-11e8-9713-5580a036bb74/


Surely the NRRA can counter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Surely the NRRA can counter.


Who are the NRRA?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who are the NRRA?


What kind of tank did your rodeo cowboy, gun dealing, dad, drive?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What kind of tank did your rodeo cowboy, gun dealing, dad, drive?


*DU kakis. Obvi.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Reasonable


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who are the NRRA?


The Good Guys


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Good Guys


E-READER must be E-SLEEPIN


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't think the topic is trying to prevent all gun murders.  Moreover not only am I, but I think most American's are fine with people owning guns.  It's the domestic terrorist, lone wolf attacks with military grade assault riffles at schools and malls that I'd like to see fixed. I.e. crazies with guns that can fire hundreds of high-velocity rounds per minute.
> 
> As to confiscating them.  Ask Donald Trump, if you come to NYC with an assault rifle they are going to take it away from you.  In fact all guns are banned and have been since the 90's.  So I'd assume the courts have ruled the government can regulate which weapons it thinks are safe... enough.


Say "grandfathered"

From wikipoo:
New York state law does not require a license to own or possess long guns, but does require a permit to legally possess or own a pistol. However, all firearms must comply with the NY SAFE Act, which bans guns considered "assault weapons" from ownership by private citizens, *unless they were owned prior to the ban.*


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many NRA members are in prison for murder with a firearm?
> Do you think the per capita number is higher or lower than the non-member portion of the population?


I don't have a problem with the average NRA member, it's what the NRA itself, does and says that is bullshit.


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

https://www.npr.org/2018/03/01/590076949/depth-of-russian-politicians-cultivation-of-nra-ties-revealed

*Depth Of Russian Politician's Cultivation Of NRA Ties Revealed*

_"These revelations suggest that for years the NRA courted a top Putin ally who is now reportedly attracting scrutiny from the FBI," John Feinblatt, president of Everytown for Gun Safety, told NPR. "NRA leaders still haven't explained their close relationship with Russian officials in Putin's orbit. Until they do, people will continue to wonder what the NRA is hiding."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/01/590076949/depth-of-russian-politicians-cultivation-of-nra-ties-revealed
> 
> *Depth Of Russian Politician's Cultivation Of NRA Ties Revealed*
> 
> _"These revelations suggest that for years the NRA courted a top Putin ally who is now reportedly attracting scrutiny from the FBI," John Feinblatt, president of Everytown for Gun Safety, told NPR. "NRA leaders still haven't explained their close relationship with Russian officials in Putin's orbit. Until they do, people will continue to wonder what the NRA is hiding."_


Fake news.


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news.


Can you quote the fake part and describe how it's fake?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> I don't have a problem with the average NRA member, it's what the NRA itself, does and says that is bullshit.


NRA members, much like all US citizens, aren't always truly represented by their leadership.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Can you quote the fake part and describe how it's fake?


Wes, I have explained his ways to you before. I will do it again. When Joe responds to something with the phrase "fake news," it's just his short hand for "that piece of information is embarrassing toward those people and political beliefs I support." Very simple. Don't make me repeat it, please.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wes, I have explained his ways to you before. I will do it again. When Joe responds to something with the phrase "fake news," it's just his short hand for "that piece of information is embarrassing toward those people and political beliefs I support." Very simple. Don't make me repeat it, please.


So in summary:


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> I don't have a problem with the average NRA member, it's what the NRA itself, does and says that is bullshit.


What do they do and say that their members dont support?


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do they say that their members dont support?


Anyone who listened to this speech and found it rang true is as crazy as Wacko Wayne:  https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/22/politics/wayne-lapierre-cpac-speech-nra/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Can you quote the fake part and describe how it's fake?


" NPR" It just IZ.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wes, I have explained his ways to you before. I will do it again. When Joe responds to something with the phrase "fake news," it's just his short hand for "that piece of information is embarrassing toward those people and political beliefs I support." Very simple. Don't make me repeat it, please.


Fake attorney.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wes, I have explained his ways to you before. I will do it again. When Joe responds to something with the phrase "fake news," it's just his short hand for "that piece of information is embarrassing toward those people and political beliefs I support." Very simple. Don't make me repeat it, please.


Now you know why Wezdumbs husband beats her, she just don't listen.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake attorney.


The problem there is that everybody would hear the word "attorney" and call it news they don't like...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now you know why Wezdumbs husband beats her, she just don't listen.


I like how you readily admit your disingenuous nature.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The problem there is that everybody would hear the word "attorney" and call it news they don't like...


Why, some attorneys are actually real, with legit licenses and everything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I like how you readily admit your disingenuous nature.


What is disingenuous about it?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> " NPR" It just IZ.


http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2014/10/30/which-news-organization-is-the-most-trusted-the-answer-is-complicated/


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why, some attorneys are actually real, with legit licenses and everything.


As are pretty much all NPR news stories.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

And for a moment of levity...I just got in big trouble with the wife because the 4th-grader was walking out the door with one of those big plastic Target bags this morning and I said "carrying a big target with you to school...bad idea these days."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2014/10/30/which-news-organization-is-the-most-trusted-the-answer-is-complicated/


Pew, what's that smell?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is disingenuous about it?


Exactly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/01/590076949/depth-of-russian-politicians-cultivation-of-nra-ties-revealed
> 
> *Depth Of Russian Politician's Cultivation Of NRA Ties Revealed*
> 
> _"These revelations suggest that for years the NRA courted a top Putin ally who is now reportedly attracting scrutiny from the FBI," John Feinblatt, president of Everytown for Gun Safety, told NPR. "NRA leaders still haven't explained their close relationship with Russian officials in Putin's orbit. Until they do, people will continue to wonder what the NRA is hiding."_


The 80’s are calling for their foreign policy back.  Should I tell them they can’t have it because the last President and then FBI director, Mueller, need it to clean up the shit they said wasn’t a problem back in 2012?  Oh there’s depth alright.  You scats are buried in it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> And for a moment of levity...I just got in big trouble with the wife because the 4th-grader was walking out the door with one of those big plastic Target bags this morning and I said "carrying a big target with you to school...bad idea these days."


I have always been curious, how do you know who plays the female role in same sex house holds?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly.


Quit being a little bitch, lighten up Francis. I was just starting to like you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2014/10/30/which-news-organization-is-the-most-trusted-the-answer-is-complicated/


Those on the right plant the seed of distrust, then water and nourish it . . . then say, "Look there is mistrust!". A Dick Cheney lesson well learned, plant the story then quote the story . . . lots of people are saying . . .


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have always been curious, how do you know who plays the female role in same sex house holds?


Do you think members of a same sex household are bound to your old-fashioned concepts?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Quit being a little bitch, lighten up Francis. I was just starting to like you.





Sheriff Joe said:


> I have always been curious, how do you know who plays the female role in same sex house holds?


See, you answered your own question . . . now you know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> NRA members, much like all US citizens, aren't always truly represented by their leadership.


Join Espola’s NRRA and counter the NRA.  The Russians will fund the NRRA too according to NPR.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have always been curious, how do you know who plays the female role in same sex house holds?


I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Join Espola’s NRRA and counter the NRA.  The Russians will fund the NRRA too according to NPR.


Didn't Trump invite some Russians to the NRA meeting?

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/15/nra-russia-and-trump-money-laundering-poisoning-us-democracy-commentary.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Anyone who listened to this speech and found it rang true is as crazy as Wacko Wayne:  https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/22/politics/wayne-lapierre-cpac-speech-nra/index.html


Join the NRRA and let your voices be heard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't Trump invite some Russians to the NRA meeting?
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/15/nra-russia-and-trump-money-laundering-poisoning-us-democracy-commentary.html


The NRRA should do the same.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Kinda reminds me of the armed deputy that waited outside the FL school.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The NRRA should do the same.


Point being with the constantly mentioning the "NRRA"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Point being with the constantly mentioning the "NRRA"?


You people are all talk, no action.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kinda reminds me of the armed deputy that waited outside the FL school.


 . . . and how's that? Russia wasn't much of an existential threat until Trump invited them in, things change and now you are blaming Obama for Trump's treason?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people are all talk, no action.


Who are "you people"? . . . once again you have found your scratch in the LP and are going round and round.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who are "you people"? . . . once again you have found your scratch in the LP and are going round and round.


You people...lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Anyone who listened to this speech and found it rang true is as crazy as Wacko Wayne:  https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/22/politics/wayne-lapierre-cpac-speech-nra/index.html


Looks like you people have a problem with the average NRA member.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Point being with the constantly mentioning the "NRRA"?


Don't talk him out of it. He's stuck in one of his psycho loops again. Venezuela, QE, the Comey/Hillary video, "GOP say election rigged...", etc etc.
It's a trip. If he was smarter, we might call it autism.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Don't talk him out of it. He's stuck in one of his psycho loops again. Venezuela, QE, the Comey/Hillary video, "GOP say election rigged...", etc etc.
> It's a trip. If he was smarter, we might call it autism.


Rain man?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like you people have a problem with the average NRA member.


I see you are attempting to prop up a straw man, good luck with that.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/10/15/most-gun-owners-dont-belong-to-the-nra-and-they-dont-agree-with-it-either/?utm_term=.d8b8f7dc0fe3

https://www.alternet.org/news-amp-politics/5-issues-divide-gun-owners-and-nra-leadership


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rain man?


Rain Man had intelligence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like you people have a problem with the average NRA member.


Average American.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Point being with the constantly mentioning the "NRRA"?


You people need to follow along, it has been well documented by your people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people are all talk, no action.


PROMISE?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Rain Man had intelligence.


Rain man is a character, back to reality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

*Broward Prevention – PROMISE Program*
https://www.browardprevention.org/behavior/*promise
PROMISE*, while addressing the behavior specific to the youth, is committed to addressing family and community circumstances that serve as both strengths and challenges for the youth’s resiliency. *PROMISE* is an intervention-based *program* designed to correct student behavior that violates Policy 5.8 and/or Policy 5006, Suspension and Expulsion.

*Broward County Promise Program - Fully Executed ...*
https://www.scribd.com/document/372308388/Broward-County-*Promise*...
Broward County *Promise Program* - Fully Executed Collaborative Agreement - Final Document - Free download as PDF File (.pdf) or read online for free. Broward’s Collaborative Agreement on School Discipline was announced in early November 2013.


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like you people have a problem with the average NRA member.


Nah, they're not all as crazy as you...


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The 80’s are calling for their foreign policy back.  Should I tell them they can’t have it because the last President and then FBI director, Mueller, need it to clean up the shit they said wasn’t a problem back in 2012?  Oh there’s depth alright.  You scats are buried in it.


As usual, you miss the point completely and add zero value.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

*See? Everything goes back to these lawless mother fuckers,*
*News about Promise Program*
bing.com/news
__
*PROMISE Program Exposed by This Show*
Rush Limbaugh · 3d
RUSH: Now, expanding on the PROMISE Program that we on this program explained to you yesterday. Here’s the upshot of the PROMISE Program. It was started in Chicago by the current superintendent in the school district in Broward. Robert Runcie was in Chicago


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *See? Everything goes back to these lawless mother fuckers,*
> *News about Promise Program*
> bing.com/news
> __
> ...


Rush?  Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Rain Man had intelligence.


I just meant the fixation part.


----------



## broshark (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *See? Everything goes back to these lawless mother fuckers,*
> *News about Promise Program*
> bing.com/news
> __
> ...


Lulz.  If only the school could have reported him to the cops, who had been to his house 35+ times already, maybe someone would have known!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who are "you people"? . . . once again you have found your scratch in the LP and are going round and round.


QTCB


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> As usual, you miss the point completely and add zero value.


As usual, you avoid the dismissal of Russia as a threat.


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> As usual, you avoid the dismissal of Russia as a threat.


They were less a threat before they had a puppet ruining our Country...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Don't talk him out of it. He's stuck in one of his psycho loops again. Venezuela, QE, the Comey/Hillary video, "GOP say election rigged...", etc etc.
> It's a trip. If he was smarter, we might call it autism.


Lol!  You people are easy to corral.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> They were less a threat before they had a puppet ruining our Country...


Didn’t read the 37 page indictment I see.  Puppets indeed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  You people are easy to corral.


You seem to mistake your spinning around as somehow forming a circle.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to mistake your spinning around as somehow forming a circle.


You seem to mistake your posts as somehow making sense....


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to mistake your spinning around as somehow forming a circle.


He delights in claiming delusional victories, I suspect it's because he worries about money all day long...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> He delights in claiming delusional victories, I suspect it's because he worries about money all day long...


He claims the government pays him to work; I'm assuming more like SSI.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *3. Appeal to Emotion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Bet deep down inside that girl wishes she had never cut off her hair.....*
*Just like the ones who get tattoos and destroy their beautiful image *
*and deep down inside wish they could reverse the whole process !!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> E-READER must be E-SLEEPIN


*He's out collecting Golf Course property.....*

*In other words ...he's _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You seem to mistake your posts as somehow making sense....


Still hurting are ya.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Bet deep down inside that girl wishes she had never cut off her hair.....*
> *Just like the ones who get tattoos and destroy their beautiful image *
> *and deep down inside wish they could reverse the whole process !!*


Future generations will change the world . . . as the old white establishment tries to cling to power by reinventing themselves as "The rebels". Time stops for no one.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Future generations will change the world . . . as the old white establishment tries to cling to power by reinventing themselves as "The rebels". Time stops for no one.


*Not only are you a Racist, you need a physical adjustment.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Not only are you a Racist, you need a physical adjustment.*


If you only knew what an idiot you come off as . . . or maybe you do. A political Tony Clifton of sorts, actually there are a group of them in here, you are just one of those striving to be the biggest asshole.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still hurting are ya.


Only in that fucked up brain of yours....


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you only knew what an idiot you come off as . . . or maybe you do. A political Tony Clifton of sorts, actually there are a group of them in here, you are just one of those striving to be the biggest asshole.


*Nope.....you just don't like being pointed out that you're a Liar !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He claims the government pays him to work; I'm assuming more like SSI.


That's no way to talk about a veteran who helps veterans, now is it, douche.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2521


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's no way to talk about a veteran who helps veterans, now is it, douche.


The only battle Izzy fought was to get to the dessert tray.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Future generations will change the world . . . as the old white establishment tries to cling to power by reinventing themselves as "The rebels". Time stops for no one.


Fridays are hard for you, aren't they.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's no way to talk about a veteran who helps veterans, now is it, douche.


He obviously hasn't told you what his job is. Ask him and then let me know how he helps veterans. I think he's on SSI and we help him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

*OOPS!*





NRA 

*✔* @NRA


For a benefit that only 13 people ever used (per reports), they have a backlash that will span across all gun owners, not just #NRA members.. seems logical http://ms.spr.ly/6016r0Vnw 

9:59 AM - Mar 2, 2018
 

*Delta hit with a sea of angry customers after it bans NRA discounts*
Delta has cut ties with the National Rifle Association.

businessinsider.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Rain Man had intelligence.


He repeated things for the benefit of the un-intelligent.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He obviously hasn't told you what his job is. Ask him and then let me know how he helps veterans. I think he's on SSI and we help him.


What’s SSI?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> As usual, you miss the point completely and add zero value.


I wasn’t trying to add value to your bankrupt narrative.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He claims the government pays him to work; I'm assuming more like SSI.


He says his job is to eliminate non-essential positions at the VA.  That obviously includes anyone who can pass 6th-grade math.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's no way to talk about a veteran who helps veterans, now is it, douche.


By his own admission, he is a cubicle-bound paper shuffler, a waste of VA money that could be put to use really helping veterans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> He says his job is to eliminate non-essential positions at the VA.  That obviously includes anyone who can pass 6th-grade math.


Why are you lying? You are obviously a fake veteran, all of your anti-American posts more than prove that.
Stolen valor.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2521


*A Liberal Poll from .....*







*My shit has more credibility !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> By his own admission, he is a cubicle-bound paper shuffler, a waste of VA money that could be put to use really helping veterans.



*An admitted Thief is passing judgement on a Veteran.*


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you lying? You are obviously a fake veteran, all of your anti-American posts more than prove that.
> Stolen valor.


I have a DD-214.  You can ask Izzy what that is.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I have a DD-214.  You can ask Izzy what that is.


*Just because you served, worked for " Government " vendors, have a DD-214 doesn't mean you cannot be classified as a " Class A Liberal ( Communist ) " lickspittle....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to mistake your spinning around as somehow forming a circle.


Hmmmmm you sure that’s not my rope going in a circle right before I catch your hinds.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only battle Izzy fought was to get to the dessert tray.


You got that right!  After 15 hours on the flightdeck of the Midway, everything was a dessert.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I have a DD-214.  You can ask Izzy what that is.


Is it yours?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I have a DD-214.  You can ask Izzy what that is.


Fake, I am sure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> He delights in claiming delusional victories, I suspect it's because he worries about money all day long...


Non seq, LMAO


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is it yours?


My original serial number, before they changed over to using SSNs, was B197857.  I think I still have a dixie cup hat with that printed in it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He claims the government pays him to work; I'm assuming more like SSI.


That IQ working OT.


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Non seq


Not at all, you're the one who claimed you finances didn't improve under 8 years of Obama, you know, one of the greatest economic recoveries under any President?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

From the New Yorker Magazine:
At seven and a half years long, the Obama recovery now is one of the longest on record. In terms of annual G.D.P. growth, the rate of expansion has been relatively modest: since 2010, G.D.P. has risen by about 2.1 per cent a year. During the Bill Clinton recovery (1992-2000), G.D.P. growth averaged 3.8 per cent a year, and during the George W. Bush recovery (2002-2007), it averaged 2.7 per cent.


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the New Yorker Magazine:
> At seven and a half years long, the Obama recovery now is one of the longest on record. In terms of annual G.D.P. growth, the rate of expansion has been relatively modest: since 2010, G.D.P. has risen by about 2.1 per cent a year. During the Bill Clinton recovery (1992-2000), G.D.P. growth averaged 3.8 per cent a year, and during the George W. Bush recovery (2002-2007), it averaged 2.7 per cent.


_"Starting with Trump’s inauguration, the Dow has risen from 19,827.3 to 25,075.1 -- an increase of 26 percent. That’s impressive.

But it’s not as impressive as its performance during the equivalent period under Obama. Under Obama, the Dow increased from 7,949.1 to 10,572 — a rise of 33 percent."_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"Starting with Trump’s inauguration, the Dow has risen from 19,827.3 to 25,075.1 -- an increase of 26 percent. That’s impressive.
> 
> But it’s not as impressive as its performance during the equivalent period under Obama. Under Obama, the Dow increased from 7,949.1 to 10,572 — a rise of 33 percent."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

NRA: We Talked Some Sense Into Trump On Gun Control
Matt Vespa


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> He delights in claiming delusional victories, I suspect it's because he worries about money all day long...


Don’t flatter yourself.  There can be no victories over ignorant people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> He says his job is to eliminate non-essential positions at the VA.  That obviously includes anyone who can pass 6th-grade math.


I actually like to eliminate positions once thought essential.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Taking my daughter to see this movie this weekend if anyone wants to join us, she might be able to explain how these weapons work to you libs.

*Boy, The Liberal Elite SJW Hollywood Movie Critics Sure Hate Bruce Willis' 'Death Wish' — You Won't!  *
By Joseph Curl


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> My original serial number, before they changed over to using SSNs, was B197857.  I think I still have a dixie cup hat with that printed in it.


You mean Service Number.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What’s SSI?


http://supplementalsocialsecurity.com/supplemental-security-income-financial-requirements/


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Taking my daughter to see this movie this weekend if anyone wants to join us, she might be able to explain how these weapons work to you libs.
> 
> *Boy, The Liberal Elite SJW Hollywood Movie Critics Sure Hate Bruce Willis' 'Death Wish' — You Won't!  *
> By Joseph Curl


Charles Bronson did like 3 or 4 Death Wish movies. Don't even politicize that shit. Great revenge flicks. The sock full of coins was better than any gun scene.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Not at all, you're the one who claimed you finances didn't improve under 8 years of Obama, you know, one of the greatest economic recoveries under any President?


Subsidized recovery.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Taking my daughter to see this movie this weekend if anyone wants to join us, she might be able to explain how these weapons work to you libs.
> 
> *Boy, The Liberal Elite SJW Hollywood Movie Critics Sure Hate Bruce Willis' 'Death Wish' — You Won't!  *
> By Joseph Curl


Scary.


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Subsidized recovery.


Yup, that's what you watched pass you by...


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don’t flatter yourself.  There can be no victories over ignorant people.


Shouldn't you italicize stuff you cut and paste?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yup, that's what you watched pass you by...


Yup.  Watched you suckers give it all back too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Shouldn't you italicize stuff you cut and paste?


Yes


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yup.  Watched you suckers give it all back too.


Was that supposed to make sense?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"Starting with Trump’s inauguration, the Dow has risen from 19,827.3 to 25,075.1 -- an increase of 26 percent. That’s impressive.
> 
> But it’s not as impressive as its performance during the equivalent period under Obama. Under Obama, the Dow increased from 7,949.1 to 10,572 — a rise of 33 percent."_


So Trump 26 percent without QE and Obama only 33% with 5 years of QE?!!!  Where do they get you people from?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> Was that supposed to make sense?


Yes.  How about your post I responded to above?


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  How about your post I responded to above?


I tune you out, especially when blathering about QE...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  How about your post I responded to above?


How about it, Nimrod?
In fact, the Dow’s rise was even more impressive under Obama if you start measuring at the market’s low point, on March 9, 2009, during the depths of the Great Recession. That day, the Dow closed at 6,547. Between then and Jan. 5 — a 10-month period — the Dow rose by a stunning 61 percent. That’s more than three times faster than Trump’s rise over the same period in his term.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> http://supplementalsocialsecurity.com/supplemental-security-income-financial-requirements/


I don’t meet the need requirement.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I don’t meet the need requirement.


Congrats!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> I tune you out, especially when blathering about QE...


Shocking.  But you can’t get away from it.  It’s just there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How about it, Nimrod?
> In fact, the Dow’s rise was even more impressive under Obama if you start measuring at the market’s low point, on March 9, 2009, during the depths of the Great Recession. That day, the Dow closed at 6,547. Between then and Jan. 5 — a 10-month period — the Dow rose by a stunning 61 percent. That’s more than three times faster than Trump’s rise over the same period in his term.


Shocking!!

_The U.S. Federal Reserve System held between $700 billion and $800 billion of Treasury notes on its balance sheet before the recession. In late November 2008, the Federal Reserve started buying $600 billion in __mortgage-backed securities__.__[47]__ *By March 2009, it held $1.75 trillion of bank debt, mortgage-backed securities, and Treasury notes; this amount reached a peak of $2.1 trillion in June 2010.*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So Trump 26 percent without QE and Obama only 33% with 5 years of QE?!!!  Where do they get you people from?


Lord you are stupid, OMG! Hilarious!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lord you are stupid, OMG! Hilarious!


If you're gonna use my description of you, at least put quotes around it...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If you're gonna use my description of you, at least put quotes around it...


Yes, quite, good middle school comeback . . . I'm rubber and your glue . . . yes, yes quite effective in nutterville I suppose.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

"Or we could just take the guns first and then the due process"~ Donal J Trump . . . yeah, and it was Obama that wanted to take your guns.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, quite, good middle school comeback . . . I'm rubber and your glue . . . yes, yes quite effective in nutterville I suppose.


Pointing out your plagiarism reminds you of middle school.... 
Hmmm....again I don't think anyone here is surprised at that revelation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pointing out your plagiarism reminds you of middle school....
> Hmmm....again I don't think anyone here is surprised at that revelation.


Who did I plagiarize by telling BIZ how stupid he is? Who else told him that? Are you saying it's a common thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So Trump 26 percent without QE and Obama only 33% with 5 years of QE?!!!  Where do they get you people from?


Clones.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who did I plagiarize by telling BIZ how stupid he is? Who else told him that? Are you saying it's a common thing?


_Lord you are stupid_...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lord you are stupid, OMG! Hilarious!


QTCB


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"Starting with Trump’s inauguration, the Dow has risen from 19,827.3 to 25,075.1 -- an increase of 26 percent. That’s impressive.
> 
> But it’s not as impressive as its performance during the equivalent period under Obama. Under Obama, the Dow increased from 7,949.1 to 10,572 — a rise of 33 percent."_





Bruddah IZ said:


> So Trump 26 percent without QE and Obama only 33% with 5 years of QE?!!!  Where do they get you people from?





Hüsker Dü said:


> Lord you are stupid, OMG! Hilarious!





xav10 said:


> How about it, Nimrod?
> In fact, the Dow’s rise was even more impressive under Obama if you start measuring at the market’s low point, on March 9, 2009, during the depths of the Great Recession. That day, the Dow closed at 6,547. Between then and Jan. 5 — a 10-month period — the Dow rose by a stunning 61 percent. That’s more than three times faster than Trump’s rise over the same period in his term.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking!!
> 
> _The U.S. Federal Reserve System held between $700 billion and $800 billion of Treasury notes on its balance sheet before the recession. In late November 2008, the Federal Reserve started buying $600 billion in __mortgage-backed securities__.__[47]__ *By March 2009, it held $1.75 trillion of bank debt, mortgage-backed securities, and Treasury notes; this amount reached a peak of $2.1 trillion in June 2010.*_


This is why I repeat QE for you Stooges.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This is why I repeat QE for you Stooges.


Which worked and now that we are on sound footing, Trump way increases the budget.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Which worked .


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2018)

http://www.usdebtclock.org


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Which worked and now that we are on sound footing, Trump way increases the budget.


Increases the budget? Your a dope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lord you are stupid, OMG! Hilarious!


You ok? You are losing it, union boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

TheBlaze

How Obama school discipline guidelines allowed school shooter to buy gun despite troubling past
16 hours ago
TheBlaze
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/02/how-obama-school-discipline-guidelines-allowed-school-shooter-to-buy-gun-despite-troubling-past/amp&ved=0ahUKEwj93NGXgdDZAhXi5YMKHQooDzoQqUMIPTAF&usg=AOvVaw3eyeMZYQ8CgKdRqZuELxyE


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Increases the budget? Your a dope.


Do you actually know whats going on or like Trump just opt for the simplified version from faux and friends? The ones with bright colored pictures and easy to follow dialogue filled with catch phrases and scary stuff?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok? You are losing it, union boy.


I'm not your government union member son, there are no guarantees in my union, is that how you talk to him?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Increases the budget? Your a dope.


I meant deficit. He way increases the deficit. But of course...he’s a Republican. Remember what Dick Cheney said about deficits?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I meant deficit. He way increases the deficit. But of course...he’s a Republican. Remember what Dick Cheney said about deficits?


Hmmm...............
 While you tell us about Cheney, what did Millard Fillmore have to say about the deficit? 

*U.S. Deficit by Year: Compared to GDP, Increase in Debt and Events*
The deficit should be compared to the country's ability to pay it back.

That ability is measured by gross domestic product. For example, the deficit in 1945 was only $45 billion. But it was 45 percent of total economic output as the country geared up for World War II. The record-setting 2009 deficit was only t 9.8 percent of GDP. That seems more reasonable when compared to the 1945 deficit. But it's still much higher than the 2-4 percent average.

entire article:
https://www.thebalance.com/us-deficit-by-year-3306306


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm...............
> While you tell us about Cheney, what did Millard Fillmore have to say about the deficit?
> 
> *U.S. Deficit by Year: Compared to GDP, Increase in Debt and Events*
> ...


I always found this bit interesting, especially when people like Paul Ryan talk about how SS can't sustain itself:

Since 1987, the deficit has been a lot less than the increase in the debt.  That's because Congress began borrowing from a surplus in the Social Security Trust Fund. The surplus was created by the baby boomer generation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you actually know whats going on or like Trump just opt for the simplified version from faux and friends? The ones with bright colored pictures and easy to follow dialogue filled with catch phrases and scary stuff?


Do you actually know what’s going on?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not your government union member son, there are no guarantees in my union, is that how you talk to him?


yes we know the kind of 10 year guarantee your union provided


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do you actually know what’s going on?


Why don't you tell me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> yes we know the kind of 10 year guarantee your union provided


Explain? I'd sure like to hear about that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you actually know whats going on or like Trump just opt for the simplified version from faux and friends? The ones with bright colored pictures and easy to follow dialogue filled with catch phrases and scary stuff?


What are you talking about now? 
The last presidential election?
I like simple.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not your government union member son, there are no guarantees in my union, is that how you talk to him?


No, his job actually matters and I like him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I meant deficit. He way increases the deficit. But of course...he’s a Republican. Remember what Dick Cheney said about deficits?


http://www.usdebtclock.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you talking about now?
> The last presidential election?
> I like simple.


. . . and from post #2060 it would be "you're" I believe, but what do I know I'm basically illiterate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why don't you tell me.


Everything is alleged


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Explain? I'd sure like to hear about that.


$2!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> http://www.usdebtclock.org


No wonder x is suck an idiot.
http://www.usbudgetclock.org


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and from post #2060 it would be "you're" I believe, but what do I know I'm basically illiterate.


Basically?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I always found this bit interesting, especially when people like Paul Ryan talk about how SS can't sustain itself:
> 
> Since 1987, the deficit has been a lot less than the increase in the debt.  That's because Congress began borrowing from a surplus in the Social Security Trust Fund. The surplus was created by the baby boomer generation.


The Democrats were in charge of Congress when they decided to raid the SS fund...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and from post #2060 it would be "you're" I believe, but what do I know I'm basically illiterate.


You really aren't very bright, are you. I am messing with x for being a dick to nono.
You need to keep the fuck up, dumb union boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> $2!!!


He is just playing dumb, right?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No wonder x is suck an idiot.
> http://www.usbudgetclock.org


You’re mad that your hero is jacking up the deficit so much?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really aren't very bright, are you. I am messing with x for being a dick to nono.
> You need to keep the fuck up, dumb union boy.


So my responding to your response to me was somehow misguided? Hmmm, maybe you need to try decaf.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, his job actually matters and I like him.


I love my children, why don't you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love my children, why don't you?


That's great duck. Your children are surely wonderful people.
But folks here in the kitchen don't know your children so to love them is a lot to ask.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's great duck. Your children are surely wonderful people.
> But folks here in the kitchen don't know your children so to love them is a lot to ask.


Its hard enough to love my own kids sometimes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Democrats were in charge of Congress when they decided to raid the SS fund...


The real issue with the special bonds Social Security holds is the growing level of total federal debt and whether future taxpayers can repay it, or if future bonds can be sold to pay the principal of the maturing bonds. If the federal debt were much lower, no one would be paying much attention to claims that "Congress raided the Social Security trust fund."

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/lets-debunk-this-social-security-myth/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's great duck. Your children are surely wonderful people.
> But folks here in the kitchen don't know your children so to love them is a lot to ask.


Sorry, my bad, I meant why does Joe only "Like" his son? . . . maybe I should try decaf.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The real issue with the special bonds Social Security holds is the growing level of total federal debt and whether future taxpayers can repay it, or if future bonds can be sold to pay the principal of the maturing bonds. If the federal debt were much lower, no one would be paying much attention to claims that "Congress raided the Social Security trust fund."
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/lets-debunk-this-social-security-myth/


Increase GNP.
You increase revenues.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Increase GNP.
> You increase revenues.


The increase in oil production is one part of the Obama legacy that Trump has let continue and is flourishing . . . the rest is business as usual (offshoring).


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok? You are losing it, union boy.



I see Rat Patrol is losing his mind again. You better step up your game Joe...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You’re mad that your hero is jacking up the deficit so much?


He is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You’re mad that your hero is jacking up the deficit so much?


Oh, you mean the budget.
I know for a fact you didn't pay attention to any deficit, national and local for the last 8 years.
What gives? Governor moonbeam doesn't get much of your ire and the Kenyan didn't either.
So what you are saying is you are just a partisan fuck?
Got it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So my responding to your response to me was somehow misguided? Hmmm, maybe you need to try decaf.


He did.  It was too weak.  Like your reply.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I see Rat Patrol is losing his mind again. You better step up your game Joe...


I am trying, maybe he has a man crush?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love my children, why don't you?


I am sure I would love your children, your wife doesn't think I should meet them yet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So my responding to your response to me was somehow misguided? Hmmm, maybe you need to try decaf.


At one time I thought you were not totally stupid, trying to give you a little credit, but you fucked that up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

“The State says that citizens may not take from another by force and against his will that which belongs to another. And yet the State…does just that.”


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “The State says that citizens may not take from another by force and against his will that which belongs to another. And yet the State…does just that.”


The 10 commandments include thou shalt not kill and yet the state does just that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The 10 commandments include thou shalt not kill and yet the state does just that.


You good with that?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh, you mean the budget.
> I know for a fact you didn't pay attention to any deficit, national and local for the last 8 years.
> What gives? Governor moonbeam doesn't get much of your ire and the Kenyan didn't either.
> So what you are saying is you are just a partisan fuck?
> Got it.


What happens when you have Dems in office is you get sensible spending and, in the case of Clinton and Gov. Moonbeam, budget surpluses and, in the case of your idol Peesident O, intelligent spending to grease a failed economy and get things back humming again. When you have a W or a Trump, you take a solid economy and you overspend on the unproductive military and you cut taxes and the economy slows. We need a Democrat back in the White House.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “The State says that citizens may not take from another by force and against his will that which belongs to another. And yet the State…does just that.”


You good with that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What happens when you have Dems in office is you get sensible spending and, in the case of Clinton and Gov. Moonbeam, budget surpluses and, in the case of your idol Peesident O, intelligent spending to grease a failed economy and get things back humming again. When you have a W or a Trump, you take a solid economy and you overspend on the unproductive military and you cut taxes and the economy slows. We need a Democrat back in the White House.


Are you kidding me? We just got rid of the smell of the last one and the pecker tracks out of the oral office carpet from the one before him.
We're good with an adult businessman for now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What happens when you have Dems in office is you get sensible spending and, in the case of Clinton and Gov. Moonbeam, budget surpluses and, in the case of your idol Peesident O, intelligent spending to grease a failed economy and get things back humming again. When you have a W or a Trump, you take a solid economy and you overspend on the unproductive military and you cut taxes and the economy slows. We need a Democrat back in the White House.


California has the worst quality of life in the 50 US states, and some conservatives are celebrating
The Independent - 1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/california-worst-quality-life-state-us-conservatives-celebrating-a8236656.html&ved=0ahUKEwjByerp9tDZAhVj0YMKHdfoDsgQqOcBCC8wAQ&usg=AOvVaw24c3m9TrAHjgq2JyYRHSyc


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California has the worst quality of life in the 50 US states, and some conservatives are celebrating
> The Independent - 1 day ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/california-worst-quality-life-state-us-conservatives-celebrating-a8236656.html&ved=0ahUKEwjByerp9tDZAhVj0YMKHdfoDsgQqOcBCC8wAQ&usg=AOvVaw24c3m9TrAHjgq2JyYRHSyc


Sucker.


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

espola said:


> My original serial number, before they changed over to using SSNs, was B197857.  I think I still have a dixie cup hat with that printed in it.



*You're kidding.....you are going to post some " Number "......I'm sure you were in the service.*
*Yes you deserve a Thank You. But that DOES NOT change the reputation YOU have developed*
*on this and two previous forums......You KNOW What you've posted...there's NO denying that.*
*You sleep with your reputation...*

*That's just like these Liberal Jackwads who tout " Robert Mueller " was a Vietnam Vet, he was a Marine...*
*He had a reputation...He's a Republican ...Yes...Had, now he's trashed everything in his past with what*
*he's done over just the last eighteen years.*
*And over the last year he's proved he's disgusting.*
*And over the last three months he's proved he's an asshole.*
*And over the last thirty days or less he's proved he's despicable.*
*He will be up for charges for what he's done...and the Crimes he's associated with.*
*Uranium One is going to be his first Albatross .......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*Thief.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What happens when you have Dems in office is you get sensible spending and, in the case of Clinton and Gov. Moonbeam, budget surpluses and, in the case of your idol Peesident O, intelligent spending to grease a failed economy and get things back humming again. When you have a W or a Trump, you take a solid economy and you overspend on the unproductive military and you cut taxes and the economy slows. We need a Democrat back in the White House.


You need to get your facts straight counselor...

*No, Bill Clinton Didn’t Balance the Budget*
By Stephen Moore
October 8, 1998
Let us establish one point definitively: Bill Clinton didn’t balance the budget. Yes, he was there when it happened. But the record shows that was about the extent of his contribution.

Many in the media have flubbed this story. The New York Times on October 1st said, “Clinton balances the budget.” Others have praised George Bush. Political analyst Bill Schneider declared on CNN that Bush is one of “the real heroes” for his willingness to raise taxes — and never mind read my lips. (Once upon a time, lying was something that was considered wrong in Washington, but under the last two presidents our standards have dropped.) In any case, crediting George Bush for the end of the deficit requires some nifty logical somersaults, since the deficit hit its Mount Everest peak of $290 billion in St. George’s last year in office.

And 1993 — the year of the giant Clinton tax hike — was not the turning point in the deficit wars, either. In fact, in 1995, two years after that tax hike, the budget baseline submitted by the president’s own Office of Management and Budget and the nonpartisan Congressional Budget Office predicted $200 billion deficits for as far as the eye could see. The figure shows the Clinton deficit baseline. What changed this bleak outlook?

Newt Gingrich and company — for all their faults — have received virtually no credit for balancing the budget. Yet today’s surplus is, in part, a byproduct of the GOP’s single-minded crusade to end 30 years of red ink. Arguably, Gingrich’s finest hour as Speaker came in March 1995 when he rallied the entire Republican House caucus behind the idea of eliminating the deficit within seven years.

We have a balanced budget today that is mostly a result of 1) an exceptionally strong economy that is creating gobs of new tax revenues and 2) a shrinking military budget. Social spending is still soaring and now costs more than $1 trillion.

Skeptics said it could not be done in seven years. The GOP did it in four.

Now let us contrast this with the Clinton fiscal record. Recall that it was the Clinton White House that fought Republicans every inch of the way in balancing the budget in 1995. When Republicans proposed their own balanced-budget plan, the White House waged a shameless Mediscare campaign to torpedo the plan — a campaign that the Washington Post slammed as “pure demagoguery.” It was Bill Clinton who, during the big budget fight in 1995, had to submit not one, not two, but five budgets until he begrudgingly matched the GOP’s balanced-budget plan. In fact, during the height of the budget wars in the summer of 1995, the Clinton administration admitted that “balancing the budget is not one of our top priorities.”

And lest we forget, it was Bill Clinton and his wife who tried to engineer a federal takeover of the health care system — a plan that would have sent the government’s finances into the stratosphere. Tom Delay was right: for Clinton to take credit for the balanced budget is like Chicago Cubs pitcher Steve Trachsel taking credit for delivering the pitch to Mark McGuire that he hit out of the park for his 62nd home run.

The figure shows that the actual cumulative budget deficit from 1994 to 1998 was almost $600 billion below the Clintonomics baseline. Part of the explanation for the balanced budget is that Republicans in Congress had the common sense to reject the most reckless features of Clintonomics. Just this year, Bill Clinton’s budget proposed more than $100 billion in new social spending — proposals that were mostly tossed overboard. It’s funny, but back in January the White House didn’t seem too concerned about saving the surplus for “shoring up Social Security.”

entire article:
https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/no-bill-clinton-didnt-balance-budget


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?*
By KERRY JACKSON
JAN 14, 2018 

Guess which state has the highest poverty rate in the country? Not Mississippi, New Mexico, or West Virginia, but California, where nearly one out of five residents is poor. That's according to the Census Bureau's Supplemental Poverty Measure, which factors in the cost of housing, food, utilities and clothing, and which includes noncash government assistance as a form of income. ...

.... 
In the late 1980s and early 1990s, some states — principally Wisconsin, Michigan, and Virginia — initiated welfare reform, as did the federal government under President Clinton and a Republican Congress. Tied together by a common thread of strong work requirements, these overhauls were a big success: Welfare rolls plummeted and millions of former aid recipients entered the labor force.

The state and local bureaucracies that implement California's antipoverty programs, however, resisted pro-work reforms. In fact, California recipients of state aid receive a disproportionately large share of it in no-strings-attached cash disbursements. It's as though welfare reform passed California by, leaving a dependency trap in place. Immigrants are falling into it: 55% of immigrant families in the state get some kind of means-tested benefits, compared with just 30% of natives.

Self-interest in the social-services community may be at fault. As economist William A. Niskanen explained back in 1971, public agencies seek to maximize their budgets, through which they acquire increased power, status, comfort and security. To keep growing its budget, and hence its power, a welfare bureaucracy has an incentive to expand its "customer" base. With 883,000 full-time-equivalent state and local employees in 2014, California has an enormous bureaucracy. Many work in social services, and many would lose their jobs if the typical welfare client were to move off the welfare rolls.

Further contributing to the poverty problem is California's housing crisis. More than four in 10 households spent more than 30% of their income on housing in 2015. A shortage of available units has driven prices ever higher, far above income increases. And that shortage is a direct outgrowth of misguided policies.  ...

entire article:
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-jackson-california-poverty-20180114-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

Black Serial Killer Who Allegedly Wanted to 'Kill All White People' Indicted in Missouri
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/03/black-serial-killer-allegedly-wanted-kill-white-people-indicted-missouri/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi35qPK1tHZAhXrxYMKHYbWDk0QqUMIOjAE&usg=AOvVaw1iOD_OnqV704oG5PEQ0ddU


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You need to get your facts straight counselor...
> 
> *No, Bill Clinton Didn’t Balance the Budget*
> By Stephen Moore
> ...


Cato?  Sucker.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Cato?  Sucker.


Magoo!!!!
Why not tell us all where the article is factually wrong... blaming the source is weak, ignorant and lazy.
Take your time...sober up first and then tear it up cabin boy.


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo!!!!
> Why not tell us all where the article is factually wrong... blaming the source is weak, ignorant and lazy.
> Take your time...sober up first and then tear it up cabin boy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2018)

espola said:


>


You...shitting your brains out?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You need to get your facts straight counselor...
> 
> *No, Bill Clinton Didn’t Balance the Budget*
> By Stephen Moore
> ...


i see. deficits were removed and the budgets were at surpluses while he was president, as i stated. but i had my facts wrong, is that it?
you sound like stupid iz, who when i pointed out that obama's stock market performed better (much better) than trump's in the same period of his presidency, tried to explain why it wasn't obama.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> i see. deficits were removed and the budgets were at surpluses while he was president, as i stated. but i had my facts wrong, is that it?
> you sound like stupid iz, who when i pointed out that obama's stock market performed better (much better) than trump's in the same period of his presidency, tried to explain why it wasn't obama.


QE


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/an-amazing-case-for-reducing-gun-ownership-in-america.4275/page-103#post-176873


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You good with that?


It's not an option Alice.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Which worked and now that we are on sound footing, Trump way increases the budget.


This is comedy gold.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is comedy gold.


Go into debt to save America=BAD
Go into debt to save the presidents ego=GOOD
 . . . got it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> i see. deficits were removed and the budgets were at surpluses while he was president, as i stated. but i had my facts wrong, is that it?
> you sound like stupid iz, who when i pointed out that obama's stock market performed better (much better) than trump's in the same period of his presidency, tried to explain why it wasn't obama.


*Bill Clinton Didn’t Balance the Budget....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Go into debt to save America=BAD
> Go into debt to save the presidents ego=GOOD
> . . . got it.


Go into debt to save America with 5 years of QE= BAD


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Bill Clinton Didn’t Balance the Budget....*


Was the budget balanced during those years?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Go into debt to save America with 5 years of QE= BAD


How so?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How so?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How so?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


We aren't Japan . . . nor are we Venezuela  . . . or Sweden . . . or Greece. Like the influx of cash Manafort so desperately needed to stay alive so did the USA, that's over now, move on. Scorched earth is what you want?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We aren't Japan . . . nor are we Venezuela  . . . or Sweden . . . or Greece. Like the influx of cash Manafort so desperately needed to stay alive so did the USA, that's over now, move on. Scorched earth is what you want?


"....dog shit wrapped in cat shit..."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "....dog shit wrapped in cat shit..."


Our underlying economy was still stable and the more important M2 money supply remained fairly stable . . . but I don't want to bore you with reality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our underlying economy was still stable and the more important M2 money supply remained fairly stable . . . but I don't want to bore you with reality.


If our underlying economy was still stable, why did we need a bailout?  Why not go through bankruptcy instead?  And you're not boring me. I'm thoroughly entertained by your self conflicting argument.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Go into debt to save America=BAD
> Go into debt to save the presidents ego=GOOD
> . . . got it.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Go into debt to save America with 5 years of QE= BAD





Hüsker Dü said:


> How so?





Bruddah IZ said:


>





Hüsker Dü said:


> We aren't Japan . . . nor are we Venezuela  . . . or Sweden . . . or Greece. Like the influx of cash Manafort so desperately needed to stay alive so did the USA, that's over now, move on. Scorched earth is what you want?





Bruddah IZ said:


> "....dog shit wrapped in cat shit..."





Hüsker Dü said:


> Our underlying economy was still stable and the more important M2 money supply remained fairly stable . . . but I don't want to bore you with reality.





Bruddah IZ said:


> If our underlying economy was still stable, why did we need a bailout?  Why not go through bankruptcy instead?  And you're not boring me. I'm thoroughly entertained by your self conflicting argument.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice try, Mr. Insincere.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If our underlying economy was still stable, why did we need a bailout?  Why not go through bankruptcy instead?  And you're not boring me. I'm thoroughly entertained by your self conflicting argument.


The whole country? Trump may take care of that like he has done in the past . . . I mean who really loses money running a casino? An idiot that's who. I'm sure you will applaud Trump if he does send us belly up, you'll claim it was the right thing to do. Why do you hate America so much?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try, Mr. Insincere.


So much for reality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The whole country?


No, just those that got bailed out.



Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump may take care of that like he has done in the past . . . I mean who really loses money running a casino?


 Good question.  Just the gambler or gamblers lose money...their own money, not the taxpayers money.  Now you're getting the idea behind bankruptcy vs. bailouts 



Hüsker Dü said:


> An idiot that's who. I'm sure you will applaud Trump if he does send us belly up, you'll claim it was the right thing to do. Why do you hate America so much?


So you're okay bailing out the 1 percenters you supposedly despise?  Would you be happier with Trump being bailed out as opposed to filing for bankruptcy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Still not bored with reality.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was the budget balanced during those years?


Thanks to congress it was....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So much for reality.


His talking points must contain 'disingenuous' and I responded using the word sincere...sincere is a concept he can almost grasp.
The Duck is sincere in his foolishness.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> His talking points must contain 'disingenuous' and I responded using the word sincere...sincere is a concept he can almost grasp.
> The Duck is sincere in his foolishness.


But I'm never bored by it. lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks to congress it was....


'Nuff said . . . the nuances of which will completely escape you, like always.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 'Nuff said . . . the nuances of which will completely escape you, like always.


Nuances? 
The lord looks after children, fools and the willfully stupid..
Bless your ignorant little heart...you've got two of three.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 'Nuff said . . . the nuances of which will completely escape you, like always.


When the basics are elusive, employ the nuanced narrative.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> When the basics are elusive, employ the nuanced narrative.


. . . so can you then list the nuances . . . eeeerrr 'basics' to which you think I was referring?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . so can you then list the nuances . . . eeeerrr 'basics' to which you think I was referring?


No.  Can you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  Can you?


Yet you called them, "basics"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  Can you?


. . . and I believe you do know that which I reference, but to admit so would either lend credence to some you wish not to or take away from those you do.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you called them, "basics"?


Now you're being disingenuous.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you called them, "basics"?





Bruddah IZ said:


> When the basics are elusive, employ the nuanced narrative.


Now, please continue


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I believe you do know that which I reference, but to admit so would either lend credence to some you wish not to or take away from those you do.


You're stalling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're stalling.


Nice try, you, once again, tried to pass, nope, you said basic, spell it out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our underlying economy was still stable and the more important M2 money supply remained fairly stable . . . but I don't want to bore you with reality.


How was M2 stabilized?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try, you, once again, tried to pass, nope, you said basic, spell it out.


Watching you run the maze is never boring, I'ole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks like you libs did it again, you people have no idea what everyday Americans are all about.
Some douchebags just don't listen.
Keep it up through 2020 please.

Florida Senate rejects ban on assault weapons, votes to arm teachers...
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/florida-senate-rejects-ban-assault-weapons-votes-arm-154226849.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Oscars: Celebrities Push Gun Control Surrounded by a Wall of 500 Armed Officers
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/03/04/oscars-celebrities-push-gun-control-surrounded-by-wall-armed-officers/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiP9tue-NPZAhWM8YMKHaOIBMMQqUMIQjAH&usg=AOvVaw3ZLWC1Kjz3IbaRZNJ3z4Dv


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Mitch McConnell Rejects Frenzied Gun Control Push: Not on Senate Agenda
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/04/mitch-mcconnell-rejects-frenzied-gun-control-push-not-senate-agenda/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiP9tue-NPZAhWM8YMKHaOIBMMQqUMISzAK&usg=AOvVaw0gT1lpLpFO6gbXOwJ8ZYby


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mitch McConnell Rejects Frenzied Gun Control Push: Not on Senate Agenda
> 15 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/04/mitch-mcconnell-rejects-frenzied-gun-control-push-not-senate-agenda/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiP9tue-NPZAhWM8YMKHaOIBMMQqUMISzAK&usg=AOvVaw0gT1lpLpFO6gbXOwJ8ZYby


Emotional attacks on the second amendment do nothing for our children.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Emotional attacks on the second amendment do nothing for our children.


I agree, bringing those poor kids up on stage just to use them was disgraceful.
Nothing is too low for our lefty friends.
Sad.


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You need to get your facts straight counselor...
> 
> *No, Bill Clinton Didn’t Balance the Budget*
> By Stephen Moore
> ...


*No Bill Clinton didn't.....he cooked the books !*

*Along with Fanny Mae and Freddie Mac.....*

*Just ask Barney Frank, the pug nose slob .....who could knob the bob.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I believe you do know that which I reference, but to admit so would either lend credence to some you wish not to or take away from those you do.



*Oh boy ....Rat and his 13th century English jargon of lunacy.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh boy ....Rat and his 13th century English jargon of lunacy.*


Itʻs freakinʻ hilarious though.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 4, 2018)

Did Rat's wife take over his account? Or did he get abducted by aliens and they did some probing on him and returned him damaged? 

Seriously... what is happening to him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did Rat's wife take over his account? Or did he get abducted by aliens and they did some probing on him and returned him damaged?
> 
> Seriously... what is happening to him?


*TDS*
*
Trump
Derangement
Syndrome
Very contagious for the week kneed, mindless, liberals little girls in here.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Went and saw Death Wish yesterday, not very good acting, but a decent story line.
Funny thing was after the movie, everyone seems to be very upbeat and happy with the ending, lots of talk and lots of Caucasians, if you are into that sort of thing.
I would recommend, 3 1/3 stars.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Saw something this morning,
The NRA's membership is up 490% from the previous month before the Florida shooting.
I will get the specifics a little later.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Wayne just sent me an E-Mail thanking me for my recent membership donation.

*News about NRA Membership*
bing.com/news
__
*Publicly slighting millions of NRA members isn’t good for business — or America*
The Washington Post · 37m
Remember when companies tried to stay out of politics? I’d imagine Delta Air Lines is recalling those days very fondly. The airline bowed to pressure from liberal activists to stop offering a group discount to the National Rifle Association…


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Saw something this morning,
> The NRA's membership is up 490% from the previous month before the Florida shooting.
> I will get the specifics a little later.







*NRA Gains 500,000 Members in a Month*

The Goldwater US - NRA Gains 500,000 Members in a Month
thegoldwater.com


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *NRA Gains 500,000 Members in a Month*
> 
> The Goldwater US - NRA Gains 500,000 Members in a Month
> thegoldwater.com


"Such is the single biggest increase since the shooting in Newtown Connecticut where NRA gained a smashing 100,000 within a couple of weeks only."

Disgusting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *NRA Gains 500,000 Members in a Month*
> 
> The Goldwater US - NRA Gains 500,000 Members in a Month
> thegoldwater.com


Unintended consequences.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

*Townhall exclusive: Parkland shooting survivor wonders why the media’s ignoring him*
Ed Morrissey Mar 05, 2018 12:01 PM
Top Pick





Narratives


----------



## nononono (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> "Such is the single biggest increase since the shooting in Newtown Connecticut where NRA gained a smashing 100,000 within a couple of weeks only."
> 
> Disgusting.


*" Disgusting " Coocoo Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 5, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 177497, member: 1585"
*https://hotair.com/archives/2018/03/05/townhall-exclusive-parkland-shooting-survivor-wonders-medias-ignoring/*
*Townhall exclusive: Parkland shooting survivor wonders why the media’s ignoring him*
Ed Morrissey Mar 05, 2018 12:01 PM
Top Pick







Narratives

/QUOTE

*The Reasons :*

*A. He doesn't resemble an effeminate Space Alien.*
*B. He speaks with Logic and Facts.*
*C. He will not tow the Liberal Line and recite the (pre) Marjory Stoneman Douglas HS shooting*
*narrative assembled by the Liberal Left that accommodates their statement *
*" Never Let a Crisis go to Waste " originally recited by Rahm " Fingers " Emanuel ! *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *" Disgusting " Coocoo Thief.*


What's disgusting, is how the left uses dead people and emotional distress to manipulate the gullible.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's disgusting, is how the left uses dead people and emotional distress to manipulate the gullible.


The guns have been here all along...civility and the sanctity of life is what has changed.
The long march to where we are as a society started decades ago.
Probably has something  to do with global warming....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> "Such is the single biggest increase since the shooting in Newtown Connecticut where NRA gained a smashing 100,000 within a couple of weeks only."
> 
> Disgusting.


Why is that?


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why is that?


The only entity benefiting from these tragedies is the NRA and its gun-industry sponsors.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> The only entity benefiting from these tragedies is the NRA and its gun-industry sponsors.


And that is caused because? Well, maybe that the left is screaming for gun control and banning of certain weapons makes people who may not be gun fanatics but are firm believers in the Second Amendment start to think that they need to pick a side.


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's disgusting, is how the left uses dead people and emotional distress to manipulate the gullible.


Apparently you didn't see or hear LaPierre's speech.  The left is sick of the mass murder, no idea what the right is sick of, it certainly isn't the murder.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And that is caused because? Well, maybe that the left is screaming for gun control and banning of certain weapons makes people who may not be gun fanatics but are firm believers in the Second Amendment start to think that they need to pick a side.


Disgusting, as expected.  

Please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> The only entity benefiting from these tragedies is the NRA and its gun-industry sponsors.


Who's fault is that?
Who's screaming that guns are to blame and they should be outlawed?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Apparently you didn't see or hear LaPierre's speech.  The left is sick of the mass murder, no idea what the right is sick of, it certainly isn't the murder.


Now now lambchop, you're being disingenuous.


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> you're being disingenuous.


I'm stating my opinion, just like you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Disgusting, as expected.
> 
> Please continue.


Yeah.... as expected the US Constitution can be discusting to some...please continue.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who's fault is that?
> Who's screaming that guns are to blame and they should be outlawed?


That's an interesting thought train you have there, and not unexpected.

Please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm stating my opinion, just like you.


I have the second amendment and an understanding that a gun no more guilty of murder than a car is guilty of drunk driving.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah.... as expected the US Constitution can be discusting to some...please continue.


Coocoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> That's an interesting thought train you have there, and not unexpected.
> 
> Please continue.


It sure is Magoo...let's hear your "thought train"...if you have one that is.


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I have the second amendment


The Nation is clinging to it like a wife clings to an abusive husband.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Delusional ....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Nation is clinging to it like a wife clings to an abusive husband.


Bullshit...
If that were true what explains the rush to join the NRA ?


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bullshit...
> If that were true what explains the rush to join the NRA ?


Tribal politics.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Tribal politics.


The US Constitution is tribal....wtf?
You wield the 1st amendment as if you were backed by the second amendment ...


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I have the second amendment and an understanding that a gun no more guilty of murder than a car is guilty of drunk driving.


Are you a criminal, or insane, or underage, or incompetent in the use of your weapons?  If not, why would anyone want to take away your iron penis?


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The US Constitution is tribal....wtf?


What does the US Constitution have to do with NRA membership???  Are you here solely to argue, your responses don't seem to logically follow the conversation.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> What does the US Constitution have to do with NRA membership???  Are you here solely to argue, your responses don't seem to logically follow the conversation.


Nothing other than they are the  2nd biggest defender of the second amendment, right behind the SCOTUS...


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nothing other than they are the  2nd biggest defender of the second amendment, right behind the SCOTUS...


Still has nothing to do with my response to your question.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Disgusting, as expected.
> 
> Please continue.


As usual,  you add nothing...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Apparently you didn't see or hear LaPierre's speech.  The left is sick of the mass murder, no idea what the right is sick of, it certainly isn't the murder.


You're a filthy little man.


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a filthy little man.


For talking real?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2018)

Disgusting.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's disgusting, is how the left uses dead people and emotional distress to manipulate the gullible.


You are a perfect example of the NRA's target population.


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You are a perfect example of the NRA's target population.


Low information emotional type?


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Low information emotional type?


Inferiority complex with a dash of paranoia.


----------



## Wez (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Inferiority complex with a dash of paranoia.


Oh yea, lot of that in here.  I feel like I need a really hot shower every time I spend time in this monkey pooh slinging cage....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Oh yea, lot of that in here.  I feel like I need a really hot shower every time I spend time in this monkey pooh slinging cage....


Above the fray, are you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you a criminal, or insane, or underage, or incompetent in the use of your weapons?  If not, why would anyone want to take away your iron penis?


Iron penis....is that how you view your guns? Okay cabin boy...
I have no problem with waiting periods and back ground checks....
Admit it Magoo, the authorities dropped the ball time and again in this case.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Iron penis....is that how you view your guns? Okay cabin boy...
> I have no problem with waiting periods and back ground checks....
> Admit it Magoo, the authorities dropped the ball time and again in this case.


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> What does the US Constitution have to do with NRA membership???  Are you here solely to argue, your responses don't seem to logically follow the conversation.


I disagree with your response...so yeah, I'm here to argue.
The second amendment is the final word in the argument.
Have a nice day lambchop.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Iron penis....is that how you view your guns? Okay cabin boy...
> I have no problem with waiting periods and back ground checks....
> Admit it Magoo, the authorities dropped the ball time and again in this case.


Grampa just can't admit it is a government issue.
SAD.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Still has nothing to do with my response to your question.


Sure it does.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

*NRA Memberships Boom

Fueled By Protests, ‘Media Bias’*

National Rifle Association memberships surged in the wake of the anti-NRA protests and “media bias” that followed the February 14 Florida school shooting.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


Fuck you Magoo...you talk in circles and single word vague responses...
And I didn't answer the question...? 
"Please continue".....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I have the second amendment and an understanding that a gun no more guilty of murder than a car is guilty of drunk driving.


 . . . and those who prove they can't handle the responsibility of driving get that privilege taken away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You are a perfect example of the NRA's target population.


Perfect.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and those who prove they can't handle the responsibility of driving get that privilege taken away.


And demonstrate competence before being issued the initial license.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and those who prove they can't handle the responsibility of driving get that privilege taken away.


Exactly. They don't outlaw the car or truck or the suv. They hold the driver of the vehicle responsible.
There are many on the left that want to outlaw certain guns....because they are "inherently dangerous".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Exactly. They don't outlaw the car or truck or the suv. They hold the driver of the vehicle responsible.
> There are many on the left that want to outlaw certain guns....because they are "inherently dangerous".


Do you think what you posted there makes sense?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2018)

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/right-own-gun-under-heller-30295.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you think what you posted there makes sense?


Yes. One is a privilege, one is a right guaranteed by the constitution.
How dense are you?
Drunk drivers kill thousands of people. Anybody suggesting we outlaw cars?
How bout we outlaw alcohol? No, we hold the individual who broke the law responsible.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/right-own-gun-under-heller-30295.html


I got no problems with Heller.
What's your point.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Exactly. They don't outlaw the car or truck or the suv. They hold the driver of the vehicle responsible.
> There are many on the left that want to outlaw certain guns....because they are "inherently dangerous".


We started outlawing dangerous and wasteful parts of personal vehicles in the 50's.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> We started outlawing dangerous and wasteful parts of personal vehicles in the 50's.


Parts....please continue....

Which amendment covers driving?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> And demonstrate competence before being issued the initial license.


Really? Unless of course you are an illegal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Perfect.


Im pretty damn good, but I aint perfect.
Espola is too kind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You are a perfect example of the NRA's target population.


And you the NRRA.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> Low information emotional type?


You NRRA folks, too much information no action type.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Inferiority complex with a dash of paranoia.


Should be an easy target for a nascent NRRA.


----------



## Wez (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I disagree with your response...so yeah, I'm here to argue.


You mean you didn't understand my response.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> You mean you didn't understand my response.


Fuck you and your response...lambchops...


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you and your response...lambchops...


You seem to be stuck in a groove lately, repeating the same 2 seconds of thought over and over.  Tape a penny to your tonearm.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> You seem to be stuck in a groove lately, repeating the same 2 seconds of thought over and over.  Tape a penny to your tonearm.



I know.... have you noticed the assholes who attempt to claim car parts are like guns...
Trying to claim driving and gun ownership are priviliges...that is assinine, wouldn't you agree Magoo..?
I asked one of those pinheads what amendment covered driving, still no answer.
You have a great day espola....you're the smartest guy in the kitchen according to you.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I know.... have you noticed the assholes who attempt to claim car parts are like guns...
> Trying to claim driving and gun ownership are priviliges...that is assinine, wouldn't you agree Magoo..?
> I asked one of those pinheads what amendment covered driving, still no answer.
> You have a great day espola....you're the smartest guy in the kitchen according to you.


It was you that posted " They don't outlaw the car or truck or the suv".  I pointed out that the government has used its authority in the past to make our vehicles safer.  The point of contention doesn't have to be about car parts - how about baby toys?  Or nuclear power plants?  

And you are the one that keeps repeated the claim that I am the smartest guy in "the kitchen".  I am certain that I am smarter than you - just look what you have been posting lately - but I wouldn't make that broad a claim.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

Iʻm just waiting for the NRA foes to start up the NRRA.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻm just waiting for the NRA foes to start up the NRRA.


How will they target me for membership?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> It was you that posted " They don't outlaw the car or truck or the suv".  I pointed out that the government has used its authority in the past to make our vehicles safer.  The point of contention doesn't have to be about car parts - how about baby toys?  Or nuclear power plants?
> 
> And you are the one that keeps repeated the claim that I am the smartest guy in "the kitchen".  I am certain that I am smarter than you - just look what you have been posting lately - but I wouldn't make that broad a claim.


That's right, when a drunk driver kills someone, the government doesn't blame the vehicle he's driving for causing death.
They hold the drunk driver responsible. They don't outlaw the vehicle.
As oppose to the jerkoffs who blame the gun for killing people.
Hold the perpetrator responsible. Some want to outlaw the gun.
Yeah Magoo you are so f'n smart, some of your best information from Time Life books...maybe.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's right, when a drunk driver kills someone, the government doesn't blame the vehicle he's driving for causing death.
> They hold the drunk driver responsible. They don't outlaw the vehicle.
> As oppose to the jerkoffs who blame the gun for killing people.
> Hold the perpetrator responsible. Some want to outlaw the gun.
> Yeah Magoo you are so f'n smart, some of your best information from Time Life books...maybe.


...and... the Government has taken several steps, just in my paltry little lifetime, to reduce the number of people that are killed by vehicles by accident or intent.


----------



## Wez (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you and your response...lambchops...


Ignorance and confusion often lead to frustration and belligerence, certainly with you.


----------



## Wez (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's right, when a drunk driver kills someone, the government doesn't blame the vehicle he's driving for causing death.
> They hold the drunk driver responsible. They don't outlaw the vehicle.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How will they target me for membership?


Theyʻll start with a survey which includes questions about your views on AGW.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻm just waiting for the NRA foes to start up the NRRA.


I think I know a candidate for nomination for the President.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> Ignorance and confusion often lead to frustration and belligerence, certainly with you.


*Research proves messages are more effective when repeated...especially with small children and the ignorant... fuck you!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


>


An adult can go out and buy as much alcohol as one wants.
No limits, no restrictions...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's right, when a drunk driver kills someone, the government doesn't blame the vehicle he's driving for causing death.
> They hold the drunk driver responsible. They don't outlaw the vehicle.
> As oppose to the jerkoffs who blame the gun for killing people.
> Hold the perpetrator responsible. Some want to outlaw the gun.
> Yeah Magoo you are so f'n smart, some of your best information from Time Life books...maybe.


Makes total sense. After all, they're both killing machines. Why do you think they make cars?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Makes total sense. After all, they're both killing machines. Why do you think they make cars?


To keep you libs from screwing horses.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Makes total sense. After all, they're both killing machines. Why do you think they make cars?


Well counselor, it makes sense to those that understand and have an appreciation for the US Constitution and comprehend the difference between a right and a privilege. 
They make cars so we don't have to use public transit.
I have many guns, they've killed no one.
The prisons are full of people who have killed with guns, knives, vehicles, bombs....
The prisons are not full of guns, knives, vehicles, bombs....


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> The only entity benefiting from these tragedies is the NRA and its gun-industry sponsors.


*LIAR !*
*THIEF !*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well counselor, it makes sense to those that understand and have an appreciation for the US Constitution and comprehend the difference between a right and a privilege.
> They make cars so we don't have to use public transit.
> I have many guns, they've killed no one.
> The prisons are full of people who have killed with guns, knives, vehicles, bombs....
> The prisons are not full of guns, knives, vehicles, bombs....


We need cars for transportation. We need guns for killing people. The cars do have that dual function, where they kill people too. The gun is a single-purpose product. Doesn't help people get to work or the grocery store!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> ...and... the Government has taken several steps, just in my paltry little lifetime, to reduce the number of people that are killed by vehicles by accident or intent.


What significant steps has the government taken to reduce traffic deaths or accidents?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> Ignorance and confusion often lead to frustration and belligerence, certainly with you.


Certainly.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> We need cars for transportation. We need guns for killing people. The cars do have that dual function, where they kill people too. The gun is a single-purpose product. Doesn't help people get to work or the grocery store!


Well that's a bunch of bullshit counselor. How myopic are you?
Guns are used in the Olympics, are they killing people in the Olympics?
Guns are used in trap and skeet competitions & for target practice.
Guns are used to hunt fowl, deer, elk and other game.
Hell, hunters harvested 195,000 deer in Wisconsin alone last year.
And of course guns are a right guaranteed by the Constitution....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The gun is a single-purpose product.


Not true.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well that's a bunch of bullshit counselor. How myopic are you?
> Guns are used in the Olympics, are they killing people in the Olympics?
> Guns are used in trap and skeet competitions & for target practice.
> Guns are used to hunt fowl, deer, elk and other game.
> ...


I hear you. As for the Constitution, I have watched Ricky F. on here state how the first part of the Second Amendment does not condition the second part and I say bullshit to that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I hear you. As for the Constitution, I have watched Ricky F. on here state how the first part of the Second Amendment does not condition the second part and I say bullshit to that.


Who asked ya?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who asked ya?


You did.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I hear you. As for the Constitution, I have watched Ricky F. on here state how the first part of the Second Amendment does not condition the second part and I say bullshit to that.


All that really matters is Ricky & SCOTUS are like minded...


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well that's a bunch of bullshit counselor. How myopic are you?
> Guns are used in the Olympics, are they killing people in the Olympics?
> Guns are used in trap and skeet competitions & for target practice.
> Guns are used to hunt fowl, deer, elk and other game.
> ...


How many of those successful hunters needed more than 5 shots?


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I hear you. As for the Constitution, I have watched Ricky F. on here state how the first part of the Second Amendment does not condition the second part and I say bullshit to that.


SCOTUS agrees with you some of the time.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> How many of those successful hunters needed more than 5 shots?


Why do cars go faster than the speed limit?


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why do cars go faster than the speed limit?


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


You didn't either....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think I know a candidate for nomination for the President.


#metoo


----------



## Wez (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> An adult can go out and buy as much alcohol as one wants.
> No limits, no restrictions...


As usual, your reply misses the mark by a mile.


----------



## Wez (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


These nutters are just speaking to themselves it appears...they're becoming increasingly more incoherent with each passing day...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> These nutters are just speaking to themselves it appears...they're becoming increasingly more incoherent with each passing day...


Oh bubbles...


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> These nutters are just speaking to themselves it appears...they're becoming increasingly more incoherent with each passing day...


t supporters should be hiding their heads under pillows this week.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> These nutters are just speaking to themselves it appears...they're becoming increasingly more incoherent with each passing day...


When you argue in favor of guns and Trump, you’re gonna have a problem remaining coherent.

However, I do have an announcement. I find Lion, curmudgeonly as he may be, to be fairly bipartisan and to be secretly anti-Trump and very angry at the left for fucking  things up so bad that Trump got elected.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> When you argue in favor of guns and Trump, you’re gonna have a problem remaining coherent.
> 
> However, I do have an announcement. I find Lion, curmudgeonly as he may be, to be fairly bipartisan and to be secretly anti-Trump and very angry at the left for fucking  things up so bad that Trump got elected.


Is that the problem? I just thought he was doing his own version of Tony Clifton, minus the musical talent.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that the problem? I just thought he was doing his own version of Tony Clifton, minus the musical talent.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> As usual, your reply misses the mark by a mile.


No one is talking to you lambchops...run along before someone drops a porta pottie on you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> These nutters are just speaking to themselves it appears...they're becoming increasingly more incoherent with each passing day...


The question Magoo asked was rhetorical...it needed no answer, he knew the answer when he asked the question.
Can someone tell me why cars are built to exceed the speed limits? 
One of you coherent dweebs, speak up y'all know everything...right?


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The question Magoo asked was rhetorical...it needed no answer, he knew the answer when he asked the question.
> Can someone tell me why cars are built to exceed the speed limits?
> One of you coherent dweebs, speak up y'all know everything...right?


It wasn't rhetorical.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> It wasn't rhetorical.


Why are cars built to exceed the speed limit?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Theyʻll start with a survey which includes questions about your views on AGW.


My views could send me to the guillotine.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> It wasn't rhetorical.


Then you're one stupid fucking idiot...
Let me answer you then. No they don't need more than five rounds.

Now, tell me why cars are built to far exceed the speed limits?


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Then you're one stupid fucking idiot...
> Let me answer you then. No they don't need more than five rounds.
> 
> Now, tell me why cars are built to far exceed the speed limits?


That's a good boy, but watch your language.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why are cars built to exceed the speed limit?


Trying for a share of the dunce cap?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> That's a good boy, but watch your language.


Fuck you Magoo...
Why do they build cars that far exceed the speed limit?


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you Magoo...
> Why do they build cars that far exceed the speed limit?


This is a thread about guns.  Is that too hard a topic for you discuss in a rational way?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> This is a thread about guns.  Is that too hard a topic for you discuss in a rational way?


You weak piece of chicken shit...
Your line of reasoning goes out the window if you answer why cars are designed and built to exceed speed limits.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> How many of those successful hunters needed more than 5 shots?



*The 2nd Amendment Isn't About Hunting: It's About Self-Defense*








by AWR Hawkins10 Jan 201342

10 Jan, 2013 10 Jan, 2013






*When Gov. Cuomo argued against guns with magazines that hold 10 rounds on Jan. 9, he tried to justify it by saying, “No one hunts with an assault rifle. No one needs 10 rounds to kill a deer.”*
Problem one: He’s wrong in the same way Senator Joe Manchin (D-WV) was wrong when he said no one hunts with an AR-15. Tons of people hunt with these kinds of rifles. 

Problem two: It isn’t about hunting — never has been, never will be.

The 2nd Amendment wasn’t given to us to protect our right to duck or deer hunt but to defend our lives and our property and to repel tyranny, period.

When the left twists the 2nd Amendment to make it about hunting, they do so to effectively cut all non-hunters out of the equation, which lessens the size of the opposition by lopping off those who own guns for other purposes (self-defense). And this also gives them grounds to limit guns and gun-types based on hunting applications.



However, this is a specious tactic at best, because the 2nd Amendment is not about hunting. 

As the Supreme Court said in both their _District of Columbia v. Heller_ and _McDonald v. Chicago_  decisions, “individual self defense is “the _central component_‘ of the Second Amendment Right.” (italics in original)

This is not an argument against hunting. It’s just a reminder that that’s not the reason the Founding Fathers wanted us to be armed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that the problem? I just thought he was doing his own version of Tony Clifton, minus the musical talent.


Apparently Tony Clifton calls out idiots, morons, and pc pussies


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently Tony Clifton calls out idiots, morons, and pc pussies


You should know by now that anything that disrupts their progressive,  liberal agenda will be avoided like the plague. There is no common ground when it comes to political views, at least on this forum.

Wez will threaten you in hopes that you will forget what question you asked him.

E will avoid your question. Either that or he does a copy and paste but still avoids the question.

Rat.. well he normally answers in ASL so who knows what he's babbling about.

Xav goes all counselor and will answer in a roundabout way that only he and his fellow loons think is sufficient.

TD doesn't stick around long enough to answer the question.

Nonos answers are so long that the question gets lost.

The rest are not worth mentoning..

But this is still better then watching some reality TV show.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The 2nd Amendment Isn't About Hunting: It's About Self-Defense*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#kennisawGA


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You weak piece of chicken shit...
> Your line of reasoning goes out the window if you answer why cars are designed and built to exceed speed limits.


What do you think is my "line of reasoning"?


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.



*Oh ...Yes he did.*

*Here I'll print it plain and simple ...*

*FREEDOM OF CHOICE !!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You should know by now that anything that disrupts their progressive,  liberal agenda will be avoided like the plague. There is no common ground when it comes to political views, at least on this forum.
> 
> Wez will threaten you in hopes that you will forget what question you asked him.
> 
> ...



*Sometimes the TRUTH is long and drawn out.....My apologies.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> This is a thread about guns.  Is that too hard a topic for you discuss in a rational way?


I 2nd the motion for you to be NRRA Prez.


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> #kennisawGA


Yep, you be sure to aim your gun at the tip of the missile or you just might miss.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> What do you think is my "line of reasoning"?


You tell me Einstein...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently Tony Clifton calls out idiots, morons, and pc pussies


No, he was just an asshole for no apparent reason.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You tell me Einstein...


Please continue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Trying for a share of the dunce cap?


It's a race to the bottom.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Then you're one stupid fucking idiot...
> Let me answer you then. No they don't need more than five rounds.
> 
> Now, tell me why cars are built to far exceed the speed limits?


Marketing and engine efficiency.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Sometimes the TRUTH is long and drawn out.....My apologies.*


Not you. You are the small caps nono. I'm talking about the caps Nono..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, he was just an asshole for no apparent reason.


So he was a Democrat...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Marketing and engine efficiency.


Thanks Magoo...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Coo coo


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's a race to the bottom.


You've already won that race duck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> #kennisawGA


#safespace


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Bettmann / Getty
*Don't Forget: The Infamous ‘Dred Scott’ Decision Was Largely About Preventing Blacks From Owning Guns*
*Black lives matter.*
by MICHAEL J. KNOWLESMarch 6, 2018


On this 161st anniversary of the Supreme Court’s infamous decision in _Dred Scott v. Sandford_ to deny American citizenship to any black person, whether slave or free, the mainstream media have uniformly overlooked a key feature of that grave miscarriage of justice: the decision was rendered in large part to prevent blacks from owning guns. Politico correctly observes that _Dred Scott_ is “widely regarded as one of the Supreme Court’s worst decisions” and “an egregious example of seeking to impose a judicial solution to a political problem,” but it fails to articulate the civil rights central to that political problem.


The _Dred Scott_ decision invalidated the Missouri Compromise of 1820, subsequently permitting slavery in every federal territory. Chief Justice Roger Taney went further to declare blacks “an inferior order, and altogether unfit to associate with the white race, either in social or political relations, and so far inferior that they had no rights which the white man was bound to respect.” Taney recognized the ultimate contradiction at the heart of American slavery: if the human dignity described in the Declaration of Independence rests upon natural rights, then those rights are natural to black people as well as white, or they are not. If blacks possess natural rights, then slavery is an unnatural and intolerable evil; if they lack natural rights, blacks simply never can become American citizens, be they born slave or free.

Taney’s decision may rank among the worst in Supreme Court history, but it threw into stark relief the social problem that within eight years would send 600,000 American men to their graves to resolve. Citizenship, Taney knew, “would give to persons of the negro race, who were recognised as citizens in any one State of the Union, the right … to keep and carry arms wherever they went … endangering the peace and safety of the State.” The Civil War resolved that dispute. Democrats, displeased by the war’s conclusion, spent the next century attempting to deprive freed men of their dearly won, constitutionally protected civil rights in part by enacting and expanding the nation’s first gun control laws. These regulations aimed specifically to disarm liberated blacks, who knew too well the urgency of the Second Amendment.


Would-be tyrants crop up in every age to deny the natural rights of man. Fortunately Americans still possess the means to put them down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

7, 2018
*New FBI stats counter the media's anti-gun culture war*
By Joseph Smith
A liberal media "eager to find a tipping point in the gun debate" declare that Second Amendment-supporters "are losing the culture war against guns" and that gun sales are "plummeting" because "Americans don't buy gun control threats." But the FBI's new report on firearms background checks contradicts that media narrative.

Background checks for February 2018 reached the second-highest February level ever, even exceeding the February 2013 level reached after President Obama issued 23 executive orders on gun safety as a response to the Newton, Conn. shooting. 

February 2018 background check numbers were exceeded only by February 2016, when Hillary Clinton, who had previously advocated "an Australian-style" "gun buyback," was the frontrunner for president. And February 2018 results were all but completed when President Trump made comments in a meeting with lawmakers that unnerved Second Amendment-supporters on the last day of the month.

Statistics on firearm background checks, it should be noted, "do not represent the number of firearms sold, as the FBI says, but are viewed as a proxy estimate for actual gun sales numbers.

The media campaign to promote new gun controls and demoralize Second Amendment-supporters has featured such recent headlines as:


"Conservatives are losing the culture war over guns"
"Trump gun slump: Sales plummet as Americans don't buy gun control threats"
"'Trump slump' for gun sales isn't reversing"
"Thanks To 'Trump Slump,' shops have more guns than buyers"
Peter Beinart's culture war column at theatlantic.com cites corporations cutting ties with the NRA, along with the CNN town hall booing of NRA spokeswoman Dana Loesch, to make that case "Americans' attitudes" toward guns "are changing." Beinart may be describing the intent, rather than the result, of the media campaign:

Even when conservatives win elections and pass laws, they look at the trend among cultural elites – the media, Hollywood, universities, even corporations – and feel like they're losing.

But could it be the cultural elites who are losing? The FBI report also indicates that by the end of this year, there will have been more than 300 million background checks in the twenty years of record-keeping. Americans like firearms, and they like them more than ever, no matter what the cultural elites want us to think.

*More inHome*

*World's smallest violin plays for illegals who are afraid to take food stamps*


*Elect Rick Saccone in Pennsylvania*


*Saudi crown prince shocks Islamists with bold moves in Egypt*


*Innovation in fast food industry making 'Fight for Fifteen' irrelevant*


*Thrashing around with a non-story on collusion, the press gets despicable*
Two anecdotal accounts from recent gun shows illustrate another trend (emphasis added):

At a Tampa, FL gun show one vendor "estimated that only 10 percent of gun show shoppers were firearms aficionados. The rest, he said, are either _newcomers_ or dabblers." 

And at a Waukesha, WI gun show a vendor said "I think a lot of _new buyers_ do come into the market as soon as it's in the news. They're going well maybe I should go get one before they ban them."

One could argue that the media culture war campaign is having the opposite effect of that intended: Alana Abramson at time.com writes that "membership in the NRA and gun rights groups across the country ... is spiking."

Abramson quotes the head of Georgia Gun Owners, who says, "As soon as anti-gun attacks started coming in on Twitter, Facebook, and in the media, we began to hear from people who didn't even own guns who wanted to join up or contribute out of solidarity in defense of the Second Amendment to the Constitution." 

The head of the Nevada Firearms Coalition says: "Gun owners themselves weren't being demonized [after Las Vegas], *ut after the Florida shooting, there was a definite push to demonize honest gun owners and to demonize the NRA. And I think that's what's provoked their response."

Describing the post-Florida increase in gun control activism, Abramson quotes an NRA board member who says:

We've never had this level of opposition before, not ever. It's a campaign of lies and distortion, but it's very well funded and they are playing on the sympathy factor of kids getting killed.

The time.com piece gives the last word to Shannon Watts, "the founderof Moms Demand Action," who, in another case of projection by the left, says of "the gun lobby" what really applies to the anti-gun movement:

They specialize in exploiting shooting tragedies*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So he was a Democrat...


No, Democrats go to far trying to please everyone.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No one is talking to you


I would want to change the subject too...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The 2nd Amendment Isn't About Hunting: It's About Self-Defense*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obvi.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The 2nd Amendment Isn't About Hunting: It's About Self-Defense*


As usual, conservatives are driven by fear.

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2011/04/07/964603/-Brain-structure-differs-between-liberals-and-conservatives

_What does all of this mean? Basically it accounts for why conservatives are more sensitive to threat or anxiety in the face of uncertainty, while liberals tend to be more open to new experiences.  The study occured in London, with MRI's performed on students who defined themselves as liberal or conservative._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> As usual, conservatives are driven by fear.
> 
> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2011/04/07/964603/-Brain-structure-differs-between-liberals-and-conservatives
> 
> _What does all of this mean? Basically it accounts for why conservatives are more sensitive to threat or anxiety in the face of uncertainty, while liberals tend to be more open to new experiences.  The study occured in London, with MRI's performed on students who defined themselves as liberal or conservative._


#Whoisafraidofthedonald?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> As usual, conservatives are driven by fear.
> 
> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2011/04/07/964603/-Brain-structure-differs-between-liberals-and-conservatives
> 
> _What does all of this mean? Basically it accounts for why conservatives are more sensitive to threat or anxiety in the face of uncertainty, while liberals tend to be more open to new experiences.  The study occured in London, with MRI's performed on students who defined themselves as liberal or conservative._


"As usual liberals are intolerant cowards"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> I would want to change the subject too...


I believe you...when I have a few minutes perhaps I'll get back with you.
Until then, run along....


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "As usual liberals are intolerant cowards"


So the party that welcomes gays and immigrants and equal rights is the intolerant party? Think again.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "As usual liberals are intolerant cowards"


Yet another response that has nothing to do with what has been posted.  You're not just an angry belligerent ass, you're clearly also a low IQ fool.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/mind-in-the-machine/201612/fear-and-anxiety-drive-conservatives-political-attitudes

*Fear and Anxiety Drive Conservatives' Political Attitudes*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So the party that welcomes gays and immigrants and equal rights is the intolerant party? Think again.


Who doesn't welcome gays and legal aliens?
#youreafuckingliar


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who doesn't welcome gays and legal aliens?
> #youreafuckingliar


You wish, dipshit hate-monger...read below and then go fuck yourself.


But the party’s platform (pdf) this year has been derided by gay conservatives as the most anti-LGBT in history. Ahead of Thiel’s speech, here’s a reminder of what Republicans seek to do, according their platform:

Overturn the Supreme Court’s 2015 decision to legalize gay marriage in all 50 states.

Marriage is between “one man and one woman” (pg. 31), and Republicans “do not accept the Supreme Court’s redefinition of marriage and we urge its reversal, whether through judicial reconsideration or a constitutional amendment returning control over marriage to the states.”

Make it legal to discriminate against LGBT people.

“We oppose government discrimination against businesses or entities which decline to sell items or services to individuals for activities that go against their religious views about such activities” (pg. 32). That includes adoption agencies, and doctors, nurses, and other healthcare professionals (pg. 37) who “should not be forced to choose between following their faith and practicing their profession.”

Discourage gay couples from adopting children.

“Every child deserves a married mom and dad,” the platform says (pg. 31).

Force everyone to use the bathroom of their biological sex at birth.

Barack Obama and bureaucrats are trying to “impose a social and cultural revolution upon the American people by wrongly redefining sex discrimination to include sexual orientation or other categories” (pg. 35). Their “edict to the states concerning restrooms, locker rooms, and other facilities is at once illegal, dangerous, and ignores privacy issues.”
Make “conversion therapy” legal for minors.

“We support the right of parents to consent to medical treatment for their minor children,” (page 37) the platform says. That’s “an endorsement of the debunked psychological practice of ‘pray the gay away,’ ” Log Cabin Republicans, the gay conservative group, said.

This platform has incensed some long-time Republicans. In a letter to members after the draft platform appeared, Log Cabin president Gregory T. Angelo wrote “There’s no way to sugar-coat this: I’m mad as hell.”


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who doesn't welcome gays


Privately you make love to them, publicly you mock them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Privately you make love to them, publicly you mock them.


#seeyouintheportapotty


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You wish, dipshit hate-monger...read below and then go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> But the party’s platform (pdf) this year has been derided by gay conservatives as the most anti-LGBT in history. Ahead of Thiel’s speech, here’s a reminder of what Republicans seek to do, according their platform:
> ...


Getting a little emotional, are we?
Welcoming gays has nothing to do with being against gay marriage, gay parenting and keeping creeps out of the other sexes bathrooms.
Get a grip and quit lying.
Adam and Eve not x10 and Wez.
#fakeattorney


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Privately you make love to them, publicly you mock them.


That's seriously creppy and gets a winner...go figure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> That's seriously creppy and gets a winner...go figure.


Yes, the tolerant left.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> As usual, conservatives are driven by fear.
> 
> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2011/04/07/964603/-Brain-structure-differs-between-liberals-and-conservatives
> 
> _What does all of this mean? Basically it accounts for why conservatives are more sensitive to threat or anxiety in the face of uncertainty, while liberals tend to be more open to new experiences.  The study occured in London, with MRI's performed on students who defined themselves as liberal or conservative._


Who funds this garbage?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Getting a little emotional, are we?
> Welcoming gays has nothing to do with being against gay marriage, gay parenting and keeping creeps out of the other sexes bathrooms.
> Get a grip and quit lying.
> Adam and Eve not x10 and Wez.
> #fakeattorney


How does that fear feel? It is clear that you have all kinds of feelings in your loins when discussing homosexuality and you cover it with fear and hate. It’s all you ever post, almost, because of your obsession. Those of us who are heterosexual don’t worry about gays teaching or marrying or what-have-you. You worry about it a lot. We don’t wonder why.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Who funds this garbage?


Do you live in Ca? You should look around. How many Trump voters do you see?


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, the tolerant left.


You start whole threads just to mock LGBTQXYZ, but it's the left that's intolerant.  Liar.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> As usual, conservatives are driven by fear.
> 
> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2011/04/07/964603/-Brain-structure-differs-between-liberals-and-conservatives
> 
> _What does all of this mean? Basically it accounts for why conservatives are more sensitive to threat or anxiety in the face of uncertainty, while liberals tend to be more open to new experiences.  The study occured in London, with MRI's performed on students who defined themselves as liberal or conservative._


And what fool would believe it....a nutter.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Do you live in Ca? You should look around. How many Trump voters do you see?



Not sure what your posting to. Check your work and get back to me.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And what fool would believe it....a nutter.


What's there not to believe, I was given this link by a conservative friend of mine....one who isn't a lying nutter like we have here...

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/mind-in-the-machine/201612/fear-and-anxiety-drive-conservatives-political-attitudes


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> What's there not to believe, I was given this link by a conservative friend of mine....one who isn't a lying nutter like we have here...
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/mind-in-the-machine/201612/fear-and-anxiety-drive-conservatives-political-attitudes


Perfect. A bunch of black gay Mexicans are gonna take their jobs and rape them. Joe can't stop thinking about it. Ha!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So the party that welcomes gays and immigrants and equal rights is the intolerant party? Think again.


Both parties welcome gays and legal immigrants. 
Many on the left are intolerant of conservatives or people of faith...and have no problem with illegal immigration..perhaps it is you who should think again counselor.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> A bunch of black gay Mexicans are gonna take their jobs and rape them.


You know you're turning on Gay RPS Joe right now...


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Both parties welcome gays and legal immigrants.


Liar.  http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-pol-trump-gop-immigration-20180112-story.html

*Trump is transforming the GOP against legal immigration. Will Congress follow?*


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Many on the left are intolerant of conservatives or people of faith...and have no problem with illegal immigration.


Low IQ liar!


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Liar.  http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-pol-trump-gop-immigration-20180112-story.html
> 
> *Trump is transforming the GOP against legal immigration. Will Congress follow?*


Obviously he’s making up the per about welcoming immigrants.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Both parties welcome gays and legal immigrants.
> Many on the left are intolerant of conservatives or people of faith...and have no problem with illegal immigration..perhaps it is you who should think again counselor.


I think when you mention “people of faith” you mean people who don’t think gays should have equal rights, correct?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> You start whole threads just to mock LGBTQXYZ, but it's the left that's intolerant.  Liar.


Just the crazy ones.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How does that fear feel? It is clear that you have all kinds of feelings in your loins when discussing homosexuality and you cover it with fear and hate. It’s all you ever post, almost, because of your obsession. Those of us who are heterosexual don’t worry about gays teaching or marrying or what-have-you. You worry about it a lot. We don’t wonder why.


All I am saying is that gays are not playing with a full deck and shouldn't be raising the next generation or be able to set such a bad example for our youth, other than that they are fine people.
#Idontgiveafuckwhatyouthink


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> What's there not to believe, I was given this link by a conservative friend of mine....one who isn't a lying nutter like we have here...


Maybe he looked at the "empirical data" and that it was a joke.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All I am saying is that gays are not playing with a full deck and shouldn't be raising the next generation or be able to set such a bad example for our youth, other than that they are fine people.
> #Idontgiveafuckwhatyouthink


Something must have happened to you when you were small, or you have latent tendencies. There’s no reason otherwise for such fear.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Low IQ liar!


Very tolerant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Something must have happened to you when you were small, or you have latent tendencies. There’s no reason otherwise for such fear.


Fear?
The only fear I have is some san fran creep will be molesting kids.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fear?
> The only fear I have is some san fran creep will be molesting kids.


Nope. That’s not a gay issue. You have irrational fear. Only a couple possible explanations, you know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. That’s not a gay issue. You have irrational fear. Only a couple possible explanations, you know.


I hope you are better at being a fake Dr than a fake attorney.


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #Idontgiveafuckwhatyouthink


That pretty much sums up your whole philosophy.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Do you live in Ca? You should look around. How many Trump voters do you see?


Did you figure it out yet?


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's a race to the bottom.


*Share the " Cap " with your fellow Liberals....You've ALL earned it !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> That pretty much sums up your whole philosophy.


Now you know.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Do you live in Ca? You should look around. How many Trump voters do you see?


http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-pol-ca-california-neighborhood-election-results/


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Maybe he looked at the "empirical data" and that it was a joke.


Not at all, it's dead accurate in the bigger picture, dump's election is proof.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think when you mention “people of faith” you mean people who don’t think gays should have equal rights, correct?


It's much easier for them to lie and play the victim... These idiots hate the Constitution except when it comes to letting Nazis speak or protecting their metal dicks...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-pol-ca-california-neighborhood-election-results/


So where people tend to congregate, they don't vote for Trump? Makes sense to me.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Not at all, it's dead accurate in the bigger picture, dump's election is proof.


You see what you want to see...much like the author.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You see what you want to see...much like the author.


I see what's obvious, you argue for argument's sake.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think when you mention “people of faith” you mean people who don’t think gays should have equal rights, correct?


Not correct counselor...that's not what I think. 
I personally don't know anyone who believes the horseshit you're slinging...
Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So where people tend to congregate, they don't vote for Trump? Makes sense to me.


So where folks tend to congregate they follow folks like Maxine Waters...?
I'm beginning to believe you are lacking in sense.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not correct counselor...that's not what I think.
> I personally don't know anyone who believes the horseshit you're slinging...
> *Are you really that stupid?*


Apparently you are.  You're so intellectually dishonest.  Most people complaining about "religious freedom", really mean the freedom to discriminate against others.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> I see what's obvious, you argue for argument's sake.


Explain what's obvious other than what you think is right.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So where folks tend to congregate they follow folks like Maxine Waters...?
> I'm beginning to believe you are lacking in sense.


Nope. They don’t vote for Trump. That’s all I’m saying. Look at the clusters of population on the map you provided.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not correct counselor...that's not what I think.
> I personally don't know anyone who believes the horseshit you're slinging...
> Are you really that stupid?


Nobody has a problem with people of faith at all. Just like your claim about steele’s dossier, you’ve started inventing facts.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Apparently you are.  You're so intellectually dishonest.  Most people complaining about "religious freedom", really mean the freedom to discriminate against others.


Not most, all.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Explain what's obvious other than what you think is right.


Did you read the links, the medical studies cited as sources? you're arguing simply because it's me you're not arguing for any other reason.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Did you read the links, the medical studies cited as sources? you're arguing simply because it's me you're not arguing for any other reason.


Not at all. Let be crystal clear I read the entire article. Did you read the comment sections and his views on Trump?...doubt it. You took a social study (not medical) which included brain mapping and decided not only to believe, but to apply the findings to any and all conservatives...utterly ridiculous. It reeks of bias.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Apparently you are.  You're so intellectually dishonest.  Most people complaining about "religious freedom", really mean the freedom to discriminate against others.


Most people? Horseshit you fucking lying coward. ...I don't know anyone personally that discriminates against anyone .PERIOD.
If they did I would not associate with them. What pathetic piece of sewage you are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nobody has a problem with people of faith at all. Just like your claim about steele’s dossier, you’ve started inventing facts.


I cited sources regarding the dossier...now fuck off counselor. 
You're pathetic.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice day of tolerance in the 2nd amendment thread today.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nice day of tolerance in the 2nd amendment thread today.


The voice of reason....


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-pol-ca-california-neighborhood-election-results/


Gee, I moved from a 49% Trump precinct where I voted last time into a 50% Trump precinct.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Gee, I moved from a 49% Trump precinct where I voted last time into a 50% Trump precinct.


Nobody cares Magoo...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Gee, I moved from a 49% Trump precinct where I voted last time into a 50% Trump precinct.


If you cut out the "motor voter" votes, you may as well jump on the Trump Train.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So the party that welcomes gays and immigrants and equal rights is the intolerant party? Think again.


Everyday is now opposite day when dealing with nutters.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Gee, I moved from a 49% Trump precinct where I voted last time into a 50% Trump precinct.


You remembered to stay registered in both your old precinct AND registered separately in your new precinct, right?

I use the pseudonyms "David Dennison".  Also "John Miller" and "John Baron".


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You remembered to stay registered in both your old precinct AND registered separately in your new precinct, right?
> 
> I use the pseudonyms "David Dennison".  Also "John Miller" and "John Baron".


We are so thoroughly moved that we get both DMV bills and jury summonses at our new address.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Both parties welcome gays and legal immigrants.
> Many on the left are intolerant of conservatives or people of faith...and have no problem with illegal immigration..perhaps it is you who should think again counselor.


You mischaracterize intolerance of ignorance and hate as that of being intolerant towards conservative values and religion. Attempting to categorize extreme right notions as "conservative" is a false equivalency. That and saying those that put all religious beliefs on the same level as intolerant because they don't back your particular sect over the others is just pure ignorance and hypocrisy.


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mischaracterize intolerance of ignorance and hate as that of being intolerant towards conservative values and religion. Attempting to categorize extreme right notions as "conservative" is a false equivalency. That and saying those that put all religious beliefs on the same level as intolerant because they don't back your particular sect over the others is just pure ignorance and hypocrisy.


The current fake right ignores conservative values where needed to win elections.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All I am saying is that gays are not playing with a full deck and shouldn't be raising the next generation or be able to set such a bad example for our youth, other than that they are fine people.
> #Idontgiveafuckwhatyouthink


How would you know? Who tells you these things?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Very tolerant.


A distain for ignorance, stupidity and hate is not intolerance it's common sense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So where people tend to congregate, they don't vote for Trump? Makes sense to me.


Where people actually talk to each other and not just listen to the profits of propaganda on AM radio and The Fox News Entertainment Cable station . . . and maybe some NRA TV!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not correct counselor...that's not what I think.
> I personally don't know anyone who believes the horseshit you're slinging...
> Are you really that stupid?


No one in your bubble anyways, eh?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> We are so thoroughly moved that we get both DMV bills and jury summonses at our new address.


And your critics call you a liberal democrat.  Pathetic.  Vote early and often.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Not at all. Let be crystal clear I read the entire article. Did you read the comment sections and his views on Trump?...doubt it. You took a social study (not medical) which included brain mapping and decided not only to believe, but to apply the findings to any and all conservatives...utterly ridiculous. It reeks of bias.


I look forward to you posting your medical studies to refute the findings, until then, just keep arguing nothing....


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Most people? Horseshit you fucking lying coward. ...I don't know anyone personally that discriminates against anyone .PERIOD.
> If they did I would not associate with them. What pathetic piece of sewage you are.


Lol, you're such a lying piece of trash.  You will say anything to try and argue against a perceived liberal.  You're a low IQ, pathological liar.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> It reeks of bias.


How many confirming studies do you need?

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/calling-truce-political-wars/


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I cited sources regarding the dossier...now fuck off counselor.
> You're pathetic.


Where did it say, in what you cited, that a thing was false? Nowhere. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, you're such a lying piece of trash.  You will say anything to try and argue against a perceived liberal.  You're a low IQ, pathological liar.


He's so deep, so embedded he can't see out. He argues discrimination is not only in the eye of the beholder, but obsolete. He and he alone decides.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where people actually talk to each other and not just listen to the profits of propaganda on AM radio and The Fox News Entertainment Cable station . . . and maybe some NRA TV!


#prophets


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> #prophets


"There's money to be made from them thar tards!"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "There's money to be made from them thar tards!"


I guess.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I guess.


Do your research and you won't have to.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do your research and you won't have to.


Their not my preferred media outlets though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Racial Quotas Kill Kids - Ann Coulter
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/anncoulter/2018/03/07/racial-quotas-kill-kids-n2458681?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwj3seXm1dzZAhVp04MKHbvbDJgQqUMIPTAF&usg=AOvVaw3W5W_fdpS4BM75jGuzI0fS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Giving Government and Criminals a Monopoly on Violence
OJEL L. RODRIGUEZ
Watching the debate unfold, we clearly see how deeply unintelligent or simplistic the arguments for gun control have become. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/giving_government_and_criminals_a_monopoly_on_violence.html


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

I wonder what they were armed with?
*Armed Men Raid Iran Embassy in London...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

Parkland: Wait–It Took How Long For Police To Actually Enter The Florida High School On Day Of The Shooting?
Matt Vespa


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mischaracterize intolerance of ignorance and hate as that of being intolerant towards conservative values and religion. Attempting to categorize extreme right notions as "conservative" is a false equivalency. That and saying those that put all religious beliefs on the same level as intolerant because they don't back your particular sect over the others is just pure ignorance and hypocrisy.


No I don't ...you have a bad habit of telling others what they think...you're an idiot...you don't know what you think most of the time...
I don't belong to a "sect" you fucking talking points memo jackass.
 You speaking of ignorance and hypocrisy is ludicrous at best.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, you're such a lying piece of trash.  You will say anything to try and argue against a perceived liberal.  You're a low IQ, pathological liar.


I'm many things, but I'm not a liar or a thief...and unlike yourself I'm not a fucking coward...lambchops....


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> unlike yourself I'm not a fucking coward


Is that why you wouldn't call me when I sent you my phone number, after you talked tough about stomping my ass in person?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one in your bubble anyways, eh?


N
Like I said, no one personally...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Is that why you wouldn't call me when I sent you my phone number, after you talked tough about stomping my ass in person?


Dave Smith 805 444-0668  you  fucking coward.
You're a fucking delusional coward and a pussy and a punk...you own it, enjoy it lambchops...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Where did it say, in what you cited, that a thing was false? Nowhere. You should be ashamed of yourself.


Splitting hairs counselor...typical legalese bs, it doesn't say false, it says yet to be proved 

Some of the dossier's allegations have been confirmed, *while others have yet to be proved or disproved*.[8][9] Some claims may require access to classified information for verification.[10] The media, intelligence community, as well as most experts have treated the dossier with caution, while Trump himself denounced the report as "fake news". In February 2017, some details related to conversations between foreign nationals were independently verified.[11]


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dave Smith 805 444-0668  you  fucking coward.
> You're a fucking delusional coward and a pussy and a punk...you own it, enjoy it lambchops...


LOL, scream it again please!


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm many things, but I'm not a liar or a thief...and unlike yourself I'm not a fucking coward...lambchops....


You have posted lies here.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Is that why you wouldn't call me when I sent you my phone number, after you talked tough about stomping my ass in person?


Fken get over it GAP. Whata puss.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> LOL, scream it again please!



Whoops GAP you got called out...what's your next play?...a meme haha


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You remembered to stay registered in both your old precinct AND registered separately in your new precinct, right?
> 
> I use the pseudonyms "David Dennison".  Also "John Miller" and "John Baron".


Someone is a tad obsessed with this story.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

*Florida Gov. Rick Scott spurns conservatives, NRA by signing new gun regulations into law*
1 hour





WASHINGTON, DC - FEBRUARY 26: Florida Governor Rick Scott speaks during a business session with state governors hosted by U.S. President Donald Trump in the State Dining Room at the White House February 26, 2018 in Washington, DC. Scott signed new gun control regulations into law Friday. (Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images)
29  Follow 

Aaron ColenStaff Writer
Political View
Moderate Conservative
Values
Christian
Hero
Ravi Zacharias
Article GoalInform
Share

Tweet
Florida Republican Gov. Rick Scott put his A-plus rating with the National Rifle Association at risk by signing into law gun regulations that give both sides some of what they want while also leaving everyone wanting more.

*About the law*
The law is called the Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School Public Safety Act. Here’s what it does:


Raises the minimum age for firearm purchases to 21 from 18
Imposes a three-day waiting period for most gun purchases
Bans the sale or possession of bump stocks
Funds a program to allow some teachers and school staff to carry guns after 132 hours of firearm training and 12 hours of diversity training
Makes it easier for law enforcement to temporarily seize guns and ammo from people with mental health issues
Provides additional funding for mental health services
Funds the destruction and rebuilding of Douglas High School’s freshman building
*Scott’s stance on the law*
Scott said he opposed parts of the law, including the new waiting period and the program to arm teachers. Still, he touted it as a good solution and a conversation-starter.

“I am going to do what I think are common sense solutions,” Scott said, according to The Washington Post. “I think this is the beginning. There is now going to be a real conversation about how we make our schools safe.”


' data-dfp-script-exe="div-gpt-ad-In-Content_300x250_102">
Scott, who is eyeing a Senate bid against Sen. Bill Nelson (D-Fla.), criticized the federal government for failing to take any meaningful steps following the tragedy in Parkland.

“If you look at the federal government, nothing seems to have happened there,” Scott said. “You go elect people, you expect them to represent you, get things done.”

The governor’s support of the bill contrasts with his comments on the Second Amendment, made at the NRA Annual Meeting in April.

“We love tourists, new residents and the Second Amendment,” Scott said in April, according to The Washington Post. “What does ‘shall not’ infringe on the people’s right to bear arms mean? It means shall not infringe. It’s not really complicated.”

*Criticism of the law*
The law strikes a tenuous political middle ground, as Democrats and other gun control advocates would have preferred to see an assault weapons ban included, while many Republicans, the NRA and other gun rights advocates believe the restrictions in the law represent a violation of the Second Amendment.

The NRA attempted to mobilize citizens against the bill earlier in the week, according to the Los Angeles Times.

“YOU and every other law-abiding gun owner is being blamed for an atrocious act of premeditated murder,” wrote NRA lobbyist Marion Hammer on Tuesday. “Neither the 3-day waiting period on all rifles and shotguns, raising the age from 18 to 21 to buy any firearm, or the bump stock ban will have any effect on crime. Despite that fact, Senate leaders rammed through gun control as part of the bill.”

The Florida Education Association opposed the funding to arm teachers, which Scott allowed in the law despite having the ability to use a line-item veto to reject it.


Share


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 9, 2018)

I've got two bits on responding emojis.  Two "dumbs", one "old" and 2-3 combinations of "check mark", "merit" and/or "funny."

Let the insanity begin...


----------



## espola (Mar 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I've got two bits on responding emojis.  Two "dumbs", one "old" and 2-3 combinations of "check mark", "merit" and/or "funny."
> 
> Let the insanity begin...


I ran into a version of the neighbor lady over on facebook - 

"You can't change the 2nd Amendment - it's part of the Bill of Rights."  
<<Which are 10 Amendments.  Do you know what "amendment" means?>>
"Once you amend something you can't just amend it back."
<<Look up the 21st Amendment.>>


----------



## Wez (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Whoops GAP you got called out...what's your next play?...a meme haha


Same plan it's always been, send the belligerent internet tough guy my cell phone number and wait to see if he can do anything other then type more tough talk here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Same plan it's always been, send the belligerent internet tough guy my cell phone number and wait to see if he can do anything other then type more tough talk here.


Bullies, or those that try to be, in real life are sad,  frustrated individuals. Bullies on the internet are simple pitiful, weak, cry babies with an Oedipus complex.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Same plan it's always been, send the belligerent internet tough guy my cell phone number and wait to see if he can do anything other then type





Wez said:


> Same plan it's always been, send the belligerent internet tough guy my cell phone number and wait to see if he can do anything other then type more tough talk here.


What do you want to happen?


----------



## Wez (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What do you want to happen?


I've already exposed the cowardly lion as a belligerent internet pussy when he talked tough and was sent my cell number and then moved the goal posts and started talking about posting info. publicly and me picking up the phone to arrange to drive to him to prove how tough he is.  My work is done here.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> I've already exposed the cowardly lion as a belligerent internet pussy when he talked tough and was sent my cell number and then moved the goal posts and started talking about posting info. publicly and me picking up the phone to arrange to drive to him to prove how tough he is.  My work is done here.


So you're the tough guy...you won?


----------



## Wez (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> So you're the tough guy...you won?


I didn't talk tough about somebody's ass being stomped in person, I merely gave him the means to prove his tough talk.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> I didn't talk tough about somebody's ass being stomped in person, I merely gave him the means to prove his tough talk.


Prove how?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> I didn't talk tough about somebody's ass being stomped in person, I merely gave him the means to prove his tough talk.


 . . . and lying eyes used the Trump method of saying that he wouldn't say that it's just what he's heard . . . people are saying, lots of them! 

I hope these nutters in here don't truly represent the 22% that will cling to Trump no matter what, because these guys are certainly deranged, disturbed and in need of some serious clinical evaluation.


----------



## Wez (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Prove how?


How many idiotic questions are you going to ask?  The matter is settled.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> How many idiotic questions are you going to ask?  The matter is settled.


Glad I am ignoring whoever or whatever it is you are talking to . . . sounds like they are just another nutter playing the victim, the aggrieved.  Who knew the American way was so tough on these people?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Splitting hairs counselor...typical legalese bs, it doesn't say false, it says yet to be proved
> 
> Some of the dossier's allegations have been confirmed, *while others have yet to be proved or disproved*.[8][9] Some claims may require access to classified information for verification.[10] The media, intelligence community, as well as most experts have treated the dossier with caution, while Trump himself denounced the report as "fake news". In February 2017, some details related to conversations between foreign nationals were independently verified.[11]


So why did you lie and announce it as "misinformation?" Because Trump did? Hes the guy who said how he was friendly with Putin and had met him when he was lying.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So why did you lie and announce it as "misinformation?" Because Trump did? Hes the guy who said how he was friendly with Putin and had met him when he was lying.


"Stablemates on 60 Minutes . . . we got along rather well."


----------



## Wez (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Glad I am ignoring whoever or whatever it is you are talking to . . . sounds like they are just another nutter playing the victim, the aggrieved.  Who knew the American way was so tough on these people?


It's bear, who literally is just here to complain and criticize.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I've got two bits on responding emojis.  Two "dumbs", one "old" and 2-3 combinations of "check mark", "merit" and/or "funny."
> 
> Let the insanity begin...


Why not just shoot the bad cats?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's bear, who literally is just here to complain and criticize.


That ID has never added one iota of anything to progress any debate. Just a disgruntled victim of all this democracy and American freedom . . . those damn tree huggers have ruined life for whoever or whatever that ID is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

espola said:


> I ran into a version of the neighbor lady over on facebook -
> 
> "You can't change the 2nd Amendment - it's part of the Bill of Rights."
> <<Which are 10 Amendments.  Do you know what "amendment" means?>>
> ...


I dont want a government that points to my rights as the reason for their failures.
Shoot the feral cats and be done with it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont want a government that points to my rights as the reason for their failures.
> Shoot the feral cats and be done with it.


You are a feral cat.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

I can't believe this thread is still going on.  Why don't the republican just say we don't care about all those people.  Humanity is better off without them or some such elitist blah blah blah you hear from the Koch brothers propaganda machine.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a feral cat.


Ive been married for 25 years, and raised two daughters.
Im about as domesticated as it gets.
I dont like cats.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going on.  Why don't the republican just say we don't care about all those people.  Humanity is better off without them or some such elitist blah blah blah you hear from the Koch brothers propaganda machine.


How many days in a row have you gone without sleep?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive been married for 25 years, and raised two daughters.
> Im about as domesticated as it gets.
> I dont like cats.


From your humble beginnings you have done well for yourself, isn't America great?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going on.  Why don't the republican just say we don't care about all those people.  Humanity is better off without them or some such elitist blah blah blah you hear from the Koch brothers propaganda machine.


Isn't that what Ricky was talking about?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From your humble beginnings you have done well for yourself, isn't America great?


----------



## espola (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont want a government that points to my rights as the reason for their failures.
> Shoot the feral cats and be done with it.


What rights do you fear you will lose?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont want a government that points to my rights as the reason for their failures.
> Shoot the feral cats and be done with it.


It's funny to me. I can remember several months ago the right wing news had you freaking out over the diesel tax being raised in California, because it would make products cost more.  And then this week Trump announces he's going to levy tariffs on steal and aluminum and... you're best post all day is about stray cats.  Too funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

espola said:


> What rights do you fear you will lose?


I wont lose any.
The second amendment, along with the first, are the two pillars our republic stands on.
I dont like the government pointing at my rights as the reason for their failures.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wont lose any.
> The second amendment, along with the first, are the two pillars our republic stands on.
> I dont like the government pointing at my rights as the reason for their failures.


"Amendments", and one Trump has gone both ways on, the other he doesn't support . . . "Maybe we take the guns and do the due process later . . ." "Fake news!"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It's funny to me. I can remember several months ago the right wing news had you freaking out over the diesel tax being raised in California, because it would make products cost more.  And then this week Trump announces he's going to levy tariffs on steal and aluminum and... you're best post all day is about stray cats.  Too funny.


40 cents a gallon more than regular for diesel.
It should be at least 40 cents a gallon cheaper than regular.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Amendments", and one Trump has gone both ways on, the other he doesn't support . . . "Maybe we take the guns and do the due process later . . ." "Fake news!"


Sucker.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 40 cents a gallon more than regular for diesel.
> It should be at least 40 cents a gallon cheaper than regular.


Wait til you go to buy a car or steel pipe for your next project.  Instead of cents you'll be talking hundreds...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 40 cents a gallon more than regular for diesel.
> It should be at least 40 cents a gallon cheaper than regular.


We elected the wrong nutter, we should have elected "less than $2 a gallon" Michelle Bachman . . . then we'd really have a flamboyant first man.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sucker.


I do realize Trump will eventually do what he is told, but it is just another case of what a shaky vessel he is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wait til you go to buy a car or steel pipe for your next project.  Instead of cents you'll be talking hundreds...


I'll keep you posted on that one.
The last time copper went through the roof, it was China manipulating the market.
Import steel has been expensive for years, and the quality is terrible.
I have one supplier who only sells domestic, and their prices are not much higher.

That said, I think Trump is trolling the globalists in order to restructure nafta with a little more leverage.
You people take the line every time.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll keep you posted on that one.
> The last time copper went through the roof, it was China manipulating the market.
> Import steel has been expensive for years, and the quality is terrible.
> I have one supplier who only sells domestic, and their prices are not much higher.
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We elected the wrong nutter, we should have elected "less than $2 a gallon" Michelle Bachman . . . then we'd really have a flamboyant first man.


The diesel scam is only being played in the people's republic of kalifornia.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Sucker


How so?
I buy domestic steel already.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How so?
> I buy domestic steel already.


So you said... because the foreign steel was inferior.  So in a way, you point is raising cost is in this case are great for America. lol
Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So you said... because the foreign steel was inferior.  So in a way, you point is raising cost is in this case are great for America. lol
> Sucker.


I have a choice.
I can buy either, and when it comes to steel, and copper, I buy domestic.
Better quality for a better product.
The competition is good.
American manufacturers try to keep costs down and the foreign guys attempt to bring up the quality.
I get to choose.

I cant choose what gas to buy in California because its all been artificially priced by socialist regulators.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going on.  Why don't the republican just say we don't care about all those people.  Humanity is better off without them or some such elitist blah blah blah you hear from the Koch brothers propaganda machine.


Could you please cite the source you're referencing above?
I'm sure it would be fascinating to read....blah blah blah?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have a choice.
> I can buy either, and when it comes to steel, and copper, I buy domestic.
> Better quality for a better product.
> The competition is good.
> ...


Yes yes I see.  Taxes on the people who uses the roads that pay for the roads are a socialist plot.  But reducing competition is as American as apple pie.   
#TrumpsAmerica


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Could you please cite the source you're referencing above?
> I'm sure it would be fascinating to read....blah blah blah?


The source is my eyes.  You don't get to keep your cake and eat it too.  You can't both discard "X" number of gun deaths and still be the nice guys.  The world doesn't work like that.

Don't need to cite a source.  It's common sense yo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll keep you posted on that one.
> The last time copper went through the roof, it was China manipulating the market.
> Import steel has been expensive for years, and the quality is terrible.
> I have one supplier who only sells domestic, and their prices are not much higher.
> ...


No, you take the bait, as you think he has a plan.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes yes I see.  Taxes on the people who uses the roads that pay for the roads are a socialist plot.  But reducing competition is as American as apple pie.
> #TrumpsAmerica


Someone say sucker?

*Why are California's roads so bad?*

California motorists pay some of the highest gasoline taxes in the nation. On average, states impose a combination of taxes and fees that amount to about 30 cents a gallon, whereas California's gas tax is an astonishing 42 cents a gallon. On top of that, according to a report released last fall by the Legislative Analyst's Office, cap-and-trade regulations will probably lead to an additional 13- to 20-cent-a-gallon increase by 2020. Drivers may not notice the added burden these taxes impose when gas prices are low, but at the moment they are skyrocketing: at nearly $5 a gallon in the Los Angeles-Long Beach region.

Given that Californians pay about 40% more in taxes and fees than the national average, it is only reasonable to expect that the quality of roads we get in return should be significantly better than in other parts of the country.

Unfortunately, anyone who has driven in our state recently knows that this is simply not the case. According to the Reason Foundation's 21st Annual Highway Report, California is home to one of the worst highway systems in the nation. The report ranks our state second to last in both the condition of urban interstates and in maintenance expenditures per mile.

In contrast, all five of the top-ranked states for highway system performance (Wyoming, Nebraska, South Dakota, South Carolina and Kansas) have state gasoline taxes at or below the national average. If these states can manage to fund road construction and maintenance without imposing exorbitant taxes on their residents, then so can we.

How can it be that we pay so much for so little? The answer lies in how the government spends the taxes we pay. As it turns out, not all of the revenue from gas taxes and vehicle fees is invested in our highways; instead, portions of it are diverted to other uses.

For instance, 100% of the sales tax on diesel fuel is currently diverted to public transit projects. If we spent this money on our road infrastructure instead, we'd have an additional $620 million each year for repairs. Cap-and-trade revenue, currently allocated with the intention of reducing greenhouse gases, is a more appropriate source of funding for mass transit.

A similar situation exists with the nearly $1 billion that is collected annually from the vehicle weight fee program. During the recession, the Legislature approved AB 105, which directed revenue from truck weight fees to support the general fund. Now that our economy has improved, budget gimmicks like this are no longer needed.

A healthy transportation infrastructure is crucial, especially in a state as large and populous as California. If the state spent driving-related revenue as originally intended, we could avoid tax increases while reinvesting billions of dollars in our roads. Fees and taxes paid by drivers should go toward funding improvements for drivers.

http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-0717-obernolte-gas-tax-20150717-story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The source is my eyes.  You don't get to keep your cake and eat it too.  You can't both discard "X" number of gun deaths and still be the nice guys.  The world doesn't work like that.
> 
> Don't need to cite a source.  It's common sense yo.


Right...it's common knowledge that the Koch brothers blah blah blah...you fill in the blanks with whatever nonsense you deem correct.
Citing common knowledge sources should be easy... come on TD it's common knowledge.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Amendments", and one Trump has gone both ways on, the other he doesn't support . . . "Maybe we take the guns and do the due process later . . ." "Fake news!"


Yeah...Trump sounded like a left wing wacko when he uttered that nonsense...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you take the bait, as you think he has a plan.


Ive lost count how many times he's made you people look stupid since November 8th 2016.
Im sorry, but its the truth.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Someone say sucker?
> 
> *Why are California's roads so bad?*
> 
> ...


Again I'm going to cite no source, and just say what I've seen with my own eyes.  We all agree the roads have not been taken care of...

Not sure how this changes the fact that someone has to pay for the roads to be fixed if we want to change that.  If not a tax on gas, where would you like to see those funds come from Lion?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right...it's common knowledge that the Koch brothers blah blah blah...you fill in the blanks with whatever nonsense you deem correct.
> Citing common knowledge sources should be easy... come on TD it's common knowledge.


Well yes, I got my conservative "funder" wrong in this case.  The Koch Brothers are not funding the NRA.
That said, I'll stand by my larger point that despite ample funds to run a PR campaign trying to spin these gun "massacres" (or whatever we're going to call them) into positive messages; the public is too savvy of how the media works, and that nobody is buying it.  Just be honest... at least to me it would make your point of view a little less unsavory.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Again I'm going to cite no source, and just say what I've seen with my own eyes.  We all agree the roads have not been taken care of...
> 
> Not sure how this changes the fact that someone has to pay for the roads to be fixed if we want to change that.  If not a tax on gas, where would you like to see those funds come from Lion?


How bout spending the money on the roads instead of diverting it to other programs, for your convenience I've high lighted from the LA Time:
Those crazy guys in Sacramento...take money from the intended purpose, spend it elsewhere & then ask for more money....brilliant!

*....Given that Californians pay about 40% more in taxes and fees than the national average,* it is only reasonable to expect that the quality of roads we get in return should be significantly better than in other parts of the country.

Unfortunately, anyone who has driven in our state recently knows that this is simply not the case. According to the Reason Foundation's 21st Annual Highway Report, California is home to one of the worst highway systems in the nation. *The report ranks our state second to last in both the condition of urban interstates and in maintenance expenditures per mile. ...*

A similar situation exists with the nearly *$1 billion that is collected annually from the vehicle weight fee program.* During the recession, the Legislature approved AB 105, which *directed revenue from truck weight fees to support the general fund*. Now that our economy has improved, budget gimmicks like this are no longer needed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well yes, I got my conservative "funder" wrong in this case.  The Koch Brothers are not funding the NRA.
> That said, I'll stand by my larger point that despite ample funds to run a PR campaign trying to spin these gun "massacres" (or whatever we're going to call them) into positive messages; the public is too savvy of how the media works, and that nobody is buying it.  Just be honest... at least to me it would make your point of view a little less unsavory.


Who is spinning these massacres into a positive message?
I've yet to read or hear any such nonsense..please enlighten me...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How bout spending the money on the roads instead of diverting it to other programs, for your convenience I've high lighted from the LA Time:
> Those crazy guys in Sacramento...take money from the intended purpose, spend it elsewhere & then ask for more money....brilliant!
> 
> *....Given that Californians pay about 40% more in taxes and fees than the national average,* it is only reasonable to expect that the quality of roads we get in return should be significantly better than in other parts of the country.
> ...


Maybe we should look at how much of our tax dollars head out of state...  you know we pay billions to the feds that never come back? 
Again, we've been cutting taxes in this country for years and now our infrastructure is in disrepair.  Waving our hands in the air and saying oh well isn't going to change it. 

Guess fortunately for California high taxes don't seem to have affected growth.  Again no source on that, just what I've seen.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who is spinning these massacres into a positive message?
> I've yet to read or hear any such nonsense..please enlighten me...


Would you say the 2nd amendment is a positive thing for America? 

Honestly, I've never been anti-guns, but it seem like we have an epidemic on our hands and this everyone has a right owning an AR-15 mentality (When 95% of American's don't own an AR-15) is a problem.  That's just how I see the situation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Maybe we should look at how much of our tax dollars head out of state...  you know we pay billions to the feds that never come back?
> Again, we've been cutting taxes in this country for years and now our infrastructure is in disrepair.  Waving our hands in the air and saying oh well isn't going to change it.
> 
> Guess fortunately for California high taxes don't seem to have affected growth.  Again no source on that, just what I've seen.



EXCLUSIVE–California Sanctuary City Laws Likely Responsible for 5K Crimes by Released Criminal Illegal Aliens
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/09/exclusive-california-sanctuary-city-laws-likely-responsible-for-5k-crimes-by-released-criminal-illegal-aliens/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj554KfqeLZAhUl7oMKHcqBCPUQqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw1HMBFstZF9nYH_Lv-pntlp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Maybe we should look at how much of our tax dollars head out of state...  you know we pay billions to the feds that never come back?
> Again, we've been cutting taxes in this country for years and now our infrastructure is in disrepair.  Waving our hands in the air and saying oh well isn't going to change it.
> 
> Guess fortunately for California high taxes don't seem to have affected growth.  Again no source on that, just what I've seen.



California Has Become a Disgraceful State - Jeff Crouere
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/jeffcrouere/2018/03/10/california-has-become-a-disgraceful-state-n2459467?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwiLwPnMqeLZAhULpYMKHcL9BHoQqUMINzAD&usg=AOvVaw2SDKEmELaxpo-ShvObVeLV


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> How many idiotic questions are you going to ask?  The matter is settled.


So nothing as usual...and settled as you keep bring it up?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's bear, who literally is just here to complain and criticize.


Haha...and one puss can't stand to be challenged with his nonsense and the other puss puts people on ignore, akin to a 5 year with his hands over his ears...a microcosm of what the left nutters have become...hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha...and one puss can't stand to be challenged with his nonsense and the other puss puts people on ignore, akin to a 5 year with his hands over his ears...a microcosm of what the left nutters have become...hilarious.


Have been since Nov 8th, just getting worse.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Maybe we should look at how much of our tax dollars head out of state...  you know we pay billions to the feds that never come back?
> Again, we've been cutting taxes in this country for years and now our infrastructure is in disrepair.  Waving our hands in the air and saying oh well isn't going to change it.
> 
> Guess fortunately for California high taxes don't seem to have affected growth.  Again no source on that, just what I've seen.


Let's talk about the the funds that are collected for road maintenance that Sacramento diverts for other purposes.
Billions of dollars that have been collected for highways have been taken and used for other purposes.
You okay with that? You okay with 40% higher taxes & okay with the fact that the "*state has been on a spending spree driven by social welfare and health-care and pension costs. The state budget has ballooned 44 percent over the last seven years to an inconceivable $190 billion"  *


----------



## Wez (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha...and one puss can't stand to be challenged


Let me know when a challenge arises, so far all we see from you is crying like a little cunt....


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Let me know when a challenge arises, so far all we see from you is crying like a little cunt....


Can lead a jackass to water...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Let me know when a challenge arises, so far all we see from you is crying like a little cunt....


Shorty, you're my angel, you're my darling angel.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 10, 2018)

NPR reports...

https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2013/05/07/181998015/rate-of-u-s-gun-violence-has-fallen-since-1993-study-says?utm_campaign=storyshare&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social

Gun violence on the decline.


----------



## Wez (Mar 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> NPR reports...
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2013/05/07/181998015/rate-of-u-s-gun-violence-has-fallen-since-1993-study-says?utm_campaign=storyshare&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social
> 
> Gun violence on the decline.


I'm sure Parkland parents are relieved.

This problem we have in America must get solved and it's time the pro-gun crowd stop clutching their guns in fear and start getting mad and do something. What are you going to say when it's your kid dead? Is this only a problem for other people and their dead kids?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm sure Parkland parents are relieved.
> 
> This problem we have in America must get solved and it's time the pro-gun crowd stop clutching their guns in fear and start getting mad and do something. What are you going to say when it's your kid dead? Is this only a problem for other people and their dead kids?


How about we address a problem we can stop tomorrow? If killing kids is what you are worried about abortion kills more kids than guns.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha...and one puss can't stand to be challenged with his nonsense and the other puss puts people on ignore, akin to a 5 year with his hands over his ears...a microcosm of what the left nutters have become...hilarious.


What's this?  Bear bear making negative personal comments about people who he disagrees with politically?  Lol what a joke.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about we address a problem we can stop tomorrow? If killing kids is what you are worried about abortion kills more kids than guns.


I still don't get the rights hang up with abortion.  Moreover the president is talking about executing drug users and Brokeback is mewing about abortion?  
#TrumpsAmerica


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I still don't get the rights hang up with abortion.  Moreover the president is talking about executing drug users and Brokeback is mewing about abortion?
> #TrumpsAmerica


There are those that believe viable babies have the right to live.
I believe the president was talking about executing drug dealers....not drug users.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I still don't get the rights hang up with abortion.  Moreover the president is talking about executing drug users and Brokeback is mewing about abortion?
> #TrumpsAmerica


I agree, I don't get why you don't get that babies have the right not to be pithed.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are those that believe viable babies have the right to live.
> I believe the president was talking about executing drug dealers....not drug users.


Yes of course... it's all about saving babies.  But for a moment let's step back from emotional arguments about saving babies.

You do have to admit how the Republican party views human life is a bit queer?  Like fetus's are seen as important. The baby stage of course is important to you guys.  But after that... it's all talk about executing criminals, what country should we invade next and how much of a tax cut could the Koch Brothers get if we cut programs that help pay for school lunches and such.

I just don't see the ethics behind your stance.  It's just relativistic mush.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes of course... it's all about saving babies.  But for a moment let's step back from emotional arguments about saving babies.
> 
> You do have to admit how the Republican party views human life is a bit queer?  Like fetus's are seen as important. The baby stage of course is important to you guys.  But after that... it's all talk about executing criminals, what country should we invade next and how much of a tax cut could the Koch Brothers get if we cut programs that help pay for school lunches and such.


Wow.... since you're talking nonsense...let's start with killing the bane of our existence - the Koch Brothers....eliminate all international boarders, take away all the guns, legalize drug use and out law political opposition....oh! and finish the bullet train.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wow.... since you're talking nonsense...let's start with killing the bane of our existence - the Koch Brothers....eliminate all international boarders, take away all the guns, legalize drug use and out law political opposition....oh! and finish the bullet train.


Sidestep all you want.  From what I can see, outside "babies"... I don't see much love for humanity from the Republican party.  I'd love for someone to break it down for me how I'm wrong, but that's what I see.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What's this?  Bear bear making negative personal comments about people who he disagrees with politically?  Lol what a joke.


Way to go Johnny come lately. Perhaps doing some reading of the thread would help you not look like a jackass...but you really don't need anymore help in that department now do you.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Way to go Johnny come lately. Perhaps doing some reading of the thread would help you not look like a jackass...but you really don't need anymore help in that department now do you.


I read this tread... and your net contribution seems to be snippy personal attacks about what a hypocrite everyone who disagrees with you is.  Want me to stop pointing it out how this seems to keep re-occurring in your posts every time I read them?  Well my friend, that starts with you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes of course... it's all about saving babies.  But for a moment let's step back from emotional arguments about saving babies.
> 
> You do have to admit how the Republican party views human life is a bit queer?  Like fetus's are seen as important. The baby stage of course is important to you guys.  But after that... it's all talk about executing criminals, what country should we invade next and how much of a tax cut could the Koch Brothers get if we cut programs that help pay for school lunches and such.
> 
> I just don't see the ethics behind your stance.  It's just relativistic mush.


You make no sense.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You make no sense.


Well here let me try again.  We're in a thread about guns.  You tell me Joe, in the view of the Republican party which is more important; protecting human lives or protecting the second amendment?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I read this tread... and your net contribution seems to be snippy personal attacks about what a hypocrite everyone who disagrees with you is.  Want me to stop pointing it out how this seems to keep re-occurring in your posts every time I read them?  Well my friend, that starts with you.


Think you have a reading comprehension issue...but carry on.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 11, 2018)

1


tenacious said:


> Yes of course... it's all about saving babies.  But for a moment let's step back from emotional arguments about saving babies.
> 
> You do have to admit how the Republican party views human life is a bit queer?  Like fetus's are seen as important. The baby stage of course is important to you guys.  But after that... it's all talk about executing criminals


Abortions since 1973 
60,250,000

Executions since 1976
1389

Yes it's "all we want to talk about".


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wont lose any.
> The second amendment, along with the first, are the two pillars our republic stands on.
> I dont like the government pointing at my rights as the reason for their failures.


"Their failures"?  The"government" is shooting up schools?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> 1
> 
> 
> Abortions since 1973
> ...


Lol... so your pro-human life, except in those 1389 cases where you weren't pro-human life.  Like I said, ethical mush.


----------



## Wez (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about we address a problem we can stop tomorrow? If killing kids is what you are worried about abortion kills more kids than guns.


Separate issue.  Want to talk about abortion, start a thread about it.  This thread's title is: "An amazing case for reducing gun ownership in America".


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 40 cents a gallon more than regular for diesel.
> It should be at least 40 cents a gallon cheaper than regular.


Why?


----------



## Wez (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I read this tread... and *your net contribution seems to be snippy personal attacks* about what a hypocrite everyone who disagrees with you is.


It's all he does here.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's all he does here.


Haha. GAP you know the truth.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Lol... so your pro-human life, except in those 1389 cases where you weren't pro-human life.  Like I said, ethical mush.


Do you know my stance on the death penalty?


----------



## Wez (Mar 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha. GAP you know the truth.


You show us your truth all day long.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> You show us your truth all day long.


So nothing as usual.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Do you know my stance on the death penalty?


I bet you're going to say you're against it.  And that makes sense to me and I respect your position even though I might disagree. 
But this pick and choose morality (and liberals do it too), somebody spare me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

espola said:


> "Their failures"?  The"government" is shooting up schools?


He'd rather that the government monitored our minds but ignore our guns?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I bet you're going to say you're against it.  And that makes sense to me and I respect your position even though I might disagree.
> But this pick and choose morality (and liberals do it too), somebody spare me.


I am. And I agree 100% with your post. See it's possible.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Sidestep all you want.  From what I can see, outside "babies"... I don't see much love for humanity from the Republican party.  I'd love for someone to break it down for me how I'm wrong, but that's what I see.


Conservatives, as a whole, give more to charities then their liberal counterparts.

Conservatives, as a whole, are more likely to volunteer time their time at food banks, halfway homes ect.

I always found this odd. I guess liberals prefer using OPM (taxes, government programs) then their own.

Liberals like to talk about Social Justice and are more likely to march and protest then their Conservative friends.

Liberals are much more outspoken then Conservatives when it comes to politics. Except on this forum.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm sure Parkland parents are relieved.
> 
> This problem we have in America must get solved and it's time the pro-gun crowd stop clutching their guns in fear and start getting mad and do something. What are you going to say when it's your kid dead? Is this only a problem for other people and their dead kids?


WTH are you even talking about? Try to follow along but before you even do that you need to open the link and read it...
Typical.
SMH


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 11, 2018)

And hypocrisy reigns supreme..

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/02/25/ex-calif-state-sen-leeland-yee-gun-control-champion-heading-to-prison-for-weapons-trafficking/?utm_term=.4e1dedba4cbe


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Conservatives, as a whole, give more to charities then their liberal counterparts.
> 
> Conservatives, as a whole, are more likely to volunteer time their time at food banks, halfway homes ect.
> 
> ...


http://articles.latimes.com/2014/mar/31/business/la-fi-mh-conservatives-or-liberals-20140331


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Sidestep all you want.  From what I can see, outside "babies"... I don't see much love for humanity from the Republican party.  I'd love for someone to break it down for me how I'm wrong, but that's what I see.


Open your eyes TD.
Here' one tiny example of how blind you are:
*Eugene Robinson: George W. Bush’s greatest legacy — his battle against AIDS*

This is a moment for all Americans to be proud of the best thing George W. Bush did as president: launching an initiative to combat AIDS in Africa that has saved millions of lives.....

When the Bush administration inaugurated the program in 2003, fewer than 50,000 HIV-infected people on the African continent were receiving the antiretroviral drugs that keep the virus in check and halt the progression toward full-blown AIDS. By the time Bush left office, the number had increased to nearly 2 million. Today, the United States is directly supporting antiretroviral treatment for more than 4 million men, women and children worldwide, primarily in Africa.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/eugene-robinson-george-w-bushs-greatest-legacy--his-battle-against-aids/2012/07/26/gJQAumGKCX_story.html?utm_term=.cdeadcf0c08f

"It is compassionate to actively help our citizens in need. It is conservative to insist on accountability and results."— President George W. Bush


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> http://articles.latimes.com/2014/mar/31/business/la-fi-mh-conservatives-or-liberals-20140331


Typical, righties like to "think" of themselves as caring, their actions say otherwise.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Open your eyes TD.
> Here' one tiny example of how blind you are:
> *Eugene Robinson: George W. Bush’s greatest legacy — his battle against AIDS*
> 
> ...



No I agree... once upon a time the Republican party was much more focused and frankly "moderate" in how it spoke and thought about people.    
But those days are long gone amigo.  

Hence you have to go back the better part of 20 years to find an example.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Typical, righties like to "think" of themselves as caring, their actions say otherwise.


Besides the one hit wonder of Abortion, it's hard to think of another issue where they could claim the moral high ground?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

Scalpels Kill More Kids than Guns Daniel John SobieskiThe life of a young black male is more likely to be ended in his mother’s womb with a scalpel than by a white cop or a gang banger in a drive-by shooting. MoreGun-Owners Are Being Blamed for the Failures of Liberalism Jeffrey T. BrownThis is how children are indoctrinated as agents of the state, which uses them like so many bullet-catchers and footstools.  More


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Besides the one hit wonder of Abortion, it's hard to think of another issue where they could claim the moral high ground?


“One-hit wonder.” That’s funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> “One-hit wonder.” That’s funny.


The whole quote was funny, and sad.
I like the part with the question mark at the end, like little ratty does.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Scalpels Kill More Kids than Guns Daniel John SobieskiThe life of a young black male is more likely to be ended in his mother’s womb with a scalpel than by a white cop or a gang banger in a drive-by shooting. MoreGun-Owners Are Being Blamed for the Failures of Liberalism Jeffrey T. BrownThis is how children are indoctrinated as agents of the state, which uses them like so many bullet-catchers and footstools.  More


Hmm, what a well-constructed argument.
A shorter argument can be used to rebut.
Nations that have fewer guns, as in most every Western country, have an unfathomably lesser amount of wrongful deaths by gunshot.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> http://articles.latimes.com/2014/mar/31/business/la-fi-mh-conservatives-or-liberals-20140331


Yes. I'v read that article before.. your point is?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Typical, righties like to "think" of themselves as caring, their actions say otherwise.


Again Wez... what are you doing? Like I posted, liberals like you like to talk about doing something. You talk a lot but that's all you do.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Besides the one hit wonder of Abortion, it's hard to think of another issue where they could claim the moral high ground?


So you agree? Abortion is morally wrong.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> No I agree... once upon a time the Republican party was much more focused and frankly "moderate" in how it spoke and thought about people.
> But those days are long gone amigo.
> 
> Hence you have to go back the better part of 20 years to find an example.


Horse shit TD...Those days are not long gone. At least attempt to research your proclamations...
I chose that one because the program is still going on and it has saved millions of lives....rather than taken millions....

from cnn:
Future historians will also note what today's pundits ignore: total US government development aid to Africa quadrupled from $1.3 billion in 2001 to more than $5 billion in 2008. What's more, the Bush administration doubled foreign aid worldwide over the past eight years. You have to go back to the Truman years to match that.

....Bush healed abroad, but he also healed right here at home.

Before Bush acted, the nation's 43 million seniors did not have affordable access to prescription drugs (the most powerful tool a doctor has to prevent and treat disease) through the Medicare program. Today, because of George Bush, they do.

Initially, conservatives howled because the prescription drug initiative "cost too much." Liberals hated it because it involved the markets and competition. But today, 23 million seniors live healthier lives, Medicare drug spending has been 20 percent to 30 percent less than predicted for each of the past two years and seniors overwhelmingly give the program enthusiastic reviews.

And, in addition, the program is highly redistributive -- giving advantages the poorest, introducing preventive care to Medicare, encouraging electronic prescribing and introducing chronic disease management. Who says Republicans can't lead on heath reform?

http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/01/15/frist.bush/


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So you agree? Abortion is morally wrong.


I agree killing babies is wrong.  Abortion?
Well... no I don't think the moment the sperm touches the egg that magically we are now talking about a baby.  However also equally plain, by the time the fetus comes out it has become a baby.  So it's really a question of literally at what stage of pregnancy does the life of the "baby" begin?  Personally I'm comfortable saying a fetus that doesn't have nerves or a functioning brain isn't yet a life (what's that two trimesters?)... regardless of what other people religious convictions are.  Which I guess means I'm fine abortions til the end of the second trimester.

If we are comparing that to my ethics on guns... I don't have a problem with people owning guns.  
However I do think both back in the 90's when the gangsters were shooting each other up, and now with people going on rampages inside the schools themselves; we're seeing that people can and do use these particular weapons to intentionally commit horrible crimes when they have access to them.  In the 90's banning the high powered assault riffles seemed to help end the senseless killings.  So ethically I support some sort of gun control because even here in America we've seen it works.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Horse shit TD...Those days are not long gone. At least attempt to research your proclamations...
> I chose that one because the program is still going on and it has saved millions of lives....rather than taken millions....
> 
> from cnn:
> ...


Again... you're still pointing to Bush accomplishments.  Bush is long gone.  But I get why you keep bringing up Bush even though he was elected almost 20 years ago, I mean has Trump even announced any humanitarian issues he's going to make a hallmark of his administration?  Like... you know, Bush did with Africa? 

I guess when everyone has listened to recording of you talking about grabbing women's pussies, it's a little hard to pull off the compassionate conservative angle without getting laughed off stage.  Even it seems, at a Trump rally.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The whole quote was funny, and sad.
> I like the part with the question mark at the end, like little ratty does.


So zero actual meaningful commentary?  Just angry nutter fluff.  How so not unusual for you Ricky my boy... lol


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Again Wez... what are you doing? Like I posted, liberals like you like to talk about doing something. You talk a lot but that's all you do.


You have no idea what I do in my personal life.  Unlike you, I don't derive a sense of satisfaction about my community and philanthropic work, by pasting it here.  You are the least like Jesus in this forum.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Again... you're still pointing to Bush accomplishments.  Bush is long gone.  But I get why you keep bringing up Bush even though he was elected almost 20 years ago, I mean has Trump even announced any humanitarian issues he's going to make a hallmark of his administration?  Like... you know, Bush did with Africa?
> 
> I guess when everyone has listened to recording of you talking about grabbing women's pussies, it's a little hard to pull of the compassionate conservative angle without getting laughed off stage.  Even it seems, at a Trump rally.


You miss the point, T. Compassionate conservatives are "snowflakes."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> You have no idea what I do in my personal life.  Unlike you, I don't derive a sense of satisfaction about my community and philanthropic work, by pasting it here.  You are the least like Jesus in this forum.


Get your shit together Multi, if you are worse than Wez you must be snake belly low.
Wez never lies.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> You have no idea what I do in my personal life.  Unlike you, I don't derive a sense of satisfaction about my community and philanthropic work, by pasting it here.  You are the least like Jesus in this forum.


Nice try Francis... but you were the one who originally called me out about what I was doing for humanity. Boy did that one backfire on you big time! You already admitted that you don't do much, if anything at all so don't try and backpedal now swertheart. We already know that you are a hypocrite.. OWN IT!


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> You have no idea what I do in my personal life.


And we would like to keep it that way..


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Again... you're still pointing to Bush accomplishments.  Bush is long gone.  But I get why you keep bringing up Bush even though he was elected almost 20 years ago, I mean has Trump even announced any humanitarian issues he's going to make a hallmark of his administration?  Like... you know, Bush did with Africa?
> 
> I guess when everyone has listened to recording of you talking about grabbing women's pussies, it's a little hard to pull off the compassionate conservative angle without getting laughed off stage.  Even it seems, at a Trump rally.


A good book.

Liberal Hearts and Conservative Brains: The Correlation Between Age and Political Philosophy https://g.co/kgs/SaZ5EL


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You already admitted that you don't do much


Show me.


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And we would like to keep it that way..


Please tell me more Hastert...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

[


tenacious said:


> Again... you're still pointing to Bush accomplishments.  Bush is long gone.  But I get why you keep bringing up Bush even though he was elected almost 20 years ago, I mean has Trump even announced any humanitarian issues he's going to make a hallmark of his administration?  Like... you know, Bush did with Africa?
> 
> I guess when everyone has listened to recording of you talking about grabbing women's pussies, it's a little hard to pull off the compassionate conservative angle without getting laughed off stage.  Even it seems, at a Trump rally.


You're all over the page....you want to talk about the sexual escapades of those like Trump, Clinton & Anthony Weiner  or about saving millions of lives?

The aids program is still in place, saving people today.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Show me.


Prove me wrong..


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Prove me wrong..


Your accusation, should be easy to prove...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Please tell me more Hastert...


Why so bitter this morning? Tough weekend for ya?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Your accusation, should be easy to prove...


Are really that stupid... wait, that's a rhetorical question.


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Why so bitter this morning? Tough weekend for ya?


Great one actually, calling bullshit on you is like morning coffee.  Been putting the finishing touches on the gym in the newly remodeled house.


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Are really that stupid... wait, that's a rhetorical question.


So nothing, as usual.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> So nothing, as usual.


 You really are that dumb I guess...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Great one actually, calling bullshit on you is like morning coffee.  Been putting the finishing touches on the gym in the newly remodeled house.


It's jim, not gym.


----------



## Torros (Mar 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Are really that stupid... wait, that's a rhetorical question.


Funny how safe Wez feels when he knows that the majority of post are lost. So he is in his safe space when he asks you to prove it.

But like he posted. He had a great weekend, spending his hard earned money on his home remodel and gym, while calling out people who do more in a month to help the less fortunate then he has done in his entire life. Yes, Wez is the forum hypocrite.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Great one actually, calling bullshit on you is like morning coffee.  Been putting the finishing touches on the gym in the newly remodeled house.


So somehow me answering your question about what I do to help out people in need you view as being "least like Jesus" but you boasting about your home remodel and new gym is what.. more like Jesus? 

Get grip of yourself Wez and own your hypocrisy.  You're all talk...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> [
> 
> 
> You're all over the page....you want to talk about the sexual escapades of those like Trump, Clinton & Anthony Weiner  or about saving millions of lives?
> ...



All over the page?  I'm just trying to empathize with how amazingly enough it would probably hurt him politically if he tried to use the bully pulpit to push through a social issue or two that he agrees with.

Think about it... no one would take Trump serious on women's issues.  Racial issues.  Environmental issues.  Or right, he decided he didn't agree with abortion once he got into politics, but come on even the evangelicals have to know he's just shilling for their vote.  Heck... really on any sort of social, make the world a better place issue, it's frankly hard to imagine him leading.  In a way he's the Darth Vader of American politics.


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> boasting about your home remodel and new gym


Unlike you, I don't claim to be like Jesus.  You suggested I was bitter, I was telling you one of the reasons my weekend was great, to expose yet another false assertion from you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> All over the page?  I'm just trying to empathize with how amazingly enough it would probably hurt him politically if he tried to use the bully pulpit to push through a social issue or two that he agrees with.
> 
> Think about it... no one would take Trump serious on women's issues.  Racial issues.  Environmental issues.  Or right, he decided he didn't agree with abortion once he got into politics, but come on even the evangelicals have to know he's just shilling for their vote.  Heck... really on any sort of social, make the world a better place issue, it's frankly hard to imagine him leading.  In a way he's the Darth Vader of American politics.


No one would take him seriously.....except the deplorable folks that elected him....
The Democrats wanted 800,000 DACA recipients to stay in the country, Trump said let's let 1.6 million folks stay, just fund the wall and modify chain migration...
Seems as if the Democrats went to the dark side and refused to even talk about it....


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Democrats wanted 800,000 DACA recipients to stay in the country, Trump said let's let 1.6 million folks stay


Why hold 800k kids hostage to fund a wall he said we wouldn't have to pay for?  If the wall is such a good thing, why can't he get it funded on it's own?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Unlike you, I don't claim to be like Jesus.  You suggested I was bitter, I was telling you one of the reasons my weekend was great, to expose yet another false assertion from you.


I'm loving this because you keep digging your hole deeper..

Your logic:

You claim you were just answering my question and that means your off the hook because I asked you about your weekend. Yet, I answered your question, and made you look like a fool, and somehow you have a problem with that. The only problem was you were not expecting my answer.

Just own it, you are such a hypocrite.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Unlike you, I don't claim to be like Jesus.


You keep posting that. You like to lie as well as being a hypocrite? Lol!! But no worries Sunshine, everyone knows your act by now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why hold 800k kids hostage to fund a wall he said we wouldn't have to pay for?  If the wall is such a good thing, why can't he get it funded on it's own?


Yeah and I could keep my doctor and policy if I wanted too and Obamacare wouldn't cost the tax payers one dime....now back to the real world.
The "kids" unfortunately entered the country illegally, the President has offered a generous plan to allow them not only to stay, but to become citizens.
The Democrats have forgotten how to NEGOTIATE & COMPROMISE to get bills past. That's how O'Neil & Reagan and Gingrich & Clinton were able to get so much done.
The bill is for immigration reform and border protection. What's to keep additional illegal aliens from entering the country?
I'm all for these "kids" staying here as citizens. Most folks are against additional illegal border crossings


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why hold 800k kids hostage to fund a wall he said we wouldn't have to pay for?  If the wall is such a good thing, why can't he get it funded on it's own?


Illegal kids.


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah and I could keep my doctor and policy if I wanted too and Obamacare wouldn't cost the tax payers one dime....now back to the real world.


What did that have to do with anything?


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You keep posting that...


I know I hit your buttons just right when you double post.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> What did that have to do with anything?


I was responding to your comment regarding hostages and funding "a wall he said we wouldn't have to pay for"...  Yeah so? Won't cost you a dime...hahaha...
The Democrats & Republicans need to negotiate and compromise, that's how it's suppose to work in DC....


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I was responding to your comment regarding hostages and funding "a wall he said we wouldn't have to pay for"...  Yeah so? Won't cost you a dime...hahaha...
> The Democrats & Republicans need to negotiate and compromise, that's how it's suppose to work in DC....


...and here you are 9 years later still pissed that Obama lied about keeping doctors, but we're supposed to just write off dump's commitments?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> I know I hit your buttons just right when you double post.


Keep trying Sunshine...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> ...and here you are 9 years later still pissed that Obama lied about keeping doctors, but we're supposed to just write off dump's commitments?


We may be just scratching the surface on obamas lies.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Show me.


Shocking response...soon to be followed up with a GAP diddy "nothing as usual".


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Shocking response...soon to be followed up with a GAP diddy "nothing as usual".


Don't get mad at me for your guys deficiencies...


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We may be just scratching the surface on obamas lies.


For every 1 you find with Obama, there are a dozen from our current liar thief and con man....


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Don't get mad at me for your guys deficiencies...


And back to adding nothing. That's what your best at. Hey.. something your good at! Besides being a hypocrite.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Don't get mad at me for your guys deficiencies...


Or your redundancies.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> For every 1 you find with Obama, there are a dozen from our current liar thief and con man....


How do you know?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> ...and here you are 9 years later still pissed that Obama lied about keeping doctors, but we're supposed to just write off dump's commitments?


I'm not pissed, not even annoyed.
I'm simply pointing out how fucking stupid your arguments are.
Facts are facts, when you attack only one side for the same or similar behavior, well....at best it's hypocritical.
You have a nice evening wez.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> For every 1 you find with Obama, there are a dozen from our current liar thief and con man....


More like thousands . . . the local nutter brigade in here have only come up with an extensive list of 2 or 3 for Obama.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not pissed, not even annoyed.
> I'm simply pointing out how fucking stupid your arguments are.
> Facts are facts, when you attack only one side for the same or similar behavior, well....at best it's hypocritical.
> You have a nice evening wez.


It's kinda your cop out, your way of opting out of actually discussing anything or actually holding a conversation. You simply act pissed and shout out rude names. Easy, done, then you don't need to be involved.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's kinda your cop out, your way of opting out of actually discussing anything or actually holding a conversation. You simply act pissed and shout out rude names. Easy, done, then you don't need to be involved.


Fuck you asswipe! No one is talking to you, so shut the hell up.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> For every 1 you find with Obama, there are a dozen from our current liar thief and con man....


Maybe, it just more enjoyable when we find them though.
It's not going to take much to push you guys over the cliff, we'll wait.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you asswipe! No one is talking to you, so shut the hell up.....


You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you asswipe! No one is talking to you, so shut the hell up.....


Exactly to my point . . . while everything is lost on you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, it just more enjoyable when we find them though.
> It's not going to take much to push you guys over the cliff, we'll wait.


I'm still awaiting your easy to compile extensive list of Obama lies . . . what's it been like 6 months and still you have nothing.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More like thousands . . . the local nutter brigade in here have only come up with an extensive list of 2 or 3 for Obama.



*Hey Shit Talker.....Provide some Proof !*
*You sure talk a lot of SHIT !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm still awaiting your easy to compile extensive list of Obama lies . . . what's it been like 6 months and still you have nothing.


*Hey Shit Talker.....You know the Lies, You just can't Handle the TRUTH....*


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's kinda your cop out, your way of opting out of actually discussing anything or actually holding a conversation. You simply act pissed and shout out rude names. Easy, done, then you don't need to be involved.


It's his early onset Alzheimer's and Demtia, it leads to anger and beligerance and increasingly incoherent responses.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's his early onset Alzheimer's and Demtia, it leads to anger and beligerance and increasingly incoherent responses.









*Wez's Safe spot when the TRUTH beats him down.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly to my point . . . while everything is lost on you.


No pinhead it's lost on you.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's his early onset Alzheimer's and Demtia, it leads to anger and beligerance and increasingly incoherent responses.


Facts are facts, when you attack only one side for the same or similar behavior, well....at best it's hypocritical.

Oddly enough even if I suffered from dementia and Alzheimer, I would still make more sense than you do.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No one would take him seriously.....except the deplorable folks that elected him....
> The Democrats wanted 800,000 DACA recipients to stay in the country, Trump said let's let 1.6 million folks stay, just fund the wall and modify chain migration...
> Seems as if the Democrats went to the dark side and refused to even talk about it....


Ahh yes the deplorable folks that elected him.  Would you disagree that judging off of how Republican candidates are fairing in some of these congressional special elections, that even the deplorables seems to be jumping the Republican ship? 

Or the polite way to put it, I guess, would be to say maybe those people aren't as deplorable as Hillary thought they were?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's his early onset Alzheimer's and Demtia, it leads to anger and beligerance and increasingly incoherent responses.


You should stick to criticizng people who choose to actually try and help others from your remodeld house and new gym. It's part of who you are... a hypocrite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Texas Teachers, Parents Flock to Firearms Training…225

…NYPD Removing Armed Officers from Schools


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Funny and Sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Second Amendment Fdn Sees 1,200% Surge in 18-20 Year-Old Members After Florida School Shooting


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh yes the deplorable folks that elected him.  Would you disagree that judging off of how Republican candidates are fairing in some of these congressional special elections, that even the deplorables seems to be jumping the Republican ship?
> 
> Or the polite way to put it, I guess, would be to say maybe those people aren't as deplorable as Hillary thought they were?


Have you more than one example of what you speak of regarding 'jumping the Republican ship"?

Hillary....Muahahaha..Hillary has gone off the deep end
The Hillary blame game continues:

“We do not do well with white men and we don’t do well with married, white women. And part of that is an identification with the Republican Party, and a sort of ongoing pressure to vote the way that your husband, your boss, your son, whoever, believes you should.

I won the places that represent two-thirds of America’s gross domestic product. So I won the places that are optimistic, diverse, dynamic, moving forward. And his whole campaign, ‘Make America Great Again,’ was looking backwards.”

To summarize the Clinton world view:

White men: DEPLORABLE

White women: GOOD*

Black men: GOOD*

Black women: GOOD*

Hispanic men: GOOD*

Hispanic women: GOOD*

Asian men: GOOD*

Asian women: GOOD*

Native American men: GOOD*

Native American women: GOOD*

Anyone gay: GOOD*

Anyone transgendered: GOOD*

_* Except when influenced by DEPLORABLE white men._


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Have you more than one example of what you speak of regarding 'jumping the Republican ship"?
> 
> Hillary....Muahahaha..Hillary has gone off the deep end
> The Hillary blame game continues:
> ...


She will regret what she said today but it's what she does best, the blame game.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> She will regret what she said today but it's what she does best, the blame game.


She’s lame. When either Mueller nails Trump or the 2020 campaign rolls around, the Dems better find a good centrist like her husband, or they may still not win, even after Trump!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Have you more than one example of what you speak of regarding 'jumping the Republican ship"?
> 
> Hillary....Muahahaha..Hillary has gone off the deep end
> The Hillary blame game continues:
> ...


SHe's trash


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

*I wonder if this will make the news?*

*Police Chief: A Boy’s 13th Birthday Turned Into A Bloody Nightmare Over Teen’s Muslim Faith*






Henry Rodgers
Political Reporter


11:55 PM 03/13/2018



  A teen accused of a fatal stabbing spree at a sleepover admitted to the attack and said it was due to his Muslim faith, Palm Beach Gardens Police Chief Clint Shannon announced Monday.

The 17-year-old converted to Islam after watching radical Islamic propaganda, which encourages believers to kill those who doubt the religion, the suspect said. The teen admitted to killing the 13-year old boy after allegedly stabbing him and two others with a knife, CBS News reported. The teen also read the Quran before attacking to “give him courage to carry out his intentions,” he admitted.

The FBI, Jupiter Police Department and school district police investigated the teen after they discovered he was watching the radical Islamic videos that encouraged violence. The boy had been under investigation for his “violent tendencies,” Shannon said. He also recently withdrew from his high school.

The teen waited for everyone in the house to fall asleep, including a 15-year-old friend and his 13-year-old younger brother, another 13-year-old boy and the children’s mother, Elaine Simon, before stabbing and killing 13-year-old Jovanni Brand on his birthday, police reported.



Simon allegedly ran upstairs after hearing moaning, when the teen stabbed her around 12 times before her son came running at the teen. The son tried to protect her but ended up being stabbed around 30 times, according to the affidavit.








The boy and his mother ran to a neighbor, who contacted the police. Police found Simon’s 15-year-old son unharmed when they arrived at the home. The suspect locked himself in a room, but the SWAT team captured him.

Although charged as a minor, a grand jury can vote to charge him as an adult. He faces one murder and two attempted-murder charges. The FBI is also investigating the attacks.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *I wonder if this will make the news?*
> 
> *Police Chief: A Boy’s 13th Birthday Turned Into A Bloody Nightmare Over Teen’s Muslim Faith*
> 
> ...


Palm Beach! Isn’t that where Mar-A-Lago is?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Palm Beach! Isn’t that where Mar-A-Lago is?


No.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mar-a-Lago


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mar-a-Lago


Hanapaa!


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

My daughters high school participated in the anti-gun walkout today, the school gave the kids a choice if they wanted to or not, I just sent a text to her asking if she did and her response put  tears in my eyes,

WTF? NO!

She will go far.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Have you more than one example of what you speak of regarding 'jumping the Republican ship"?
> 
> Hillary....Muahahaha..Hillary has gone off the deep end
> The Hillary blame game continues:
> ...



I heard the Democrat won in PA?  Didn't Trump win that district by %20?  Anyway, sorry I interrupted you were busy telling me about how deplorables love Trump.  

Or maybe should we say used to love?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Yes yes... NRA and tax cuts for billionaires is good.  Women's rights bad. 
Totally solid point dude.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I heard the Democrat won in PA?  Didn't Trump win that district by %20?  Anyway, sorry I interrupted you were busy telling me about how deplorables love Trump.
> 
> Or maybe should we say used to love?


Good for the Democrat that distanced himself from Pelosi & DC Democrats, smart move.
Apparently the district is disappearing as a result of new district boundaries, so come November the existing district is no more.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes yes... NRA and tax cuts for billionaires is good.  Women's rights bad.
> Totally solid point dude.


No, no, no, womens rights are good.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes yes... NRA and tax cuts for billionaires is good.  Women's rights bad.
> Totally solid point dude.


I'm no billionaire, I got a tax cut.
Who has the NRA harmed?
Women's rights are great as is the right to life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes yes... NRA and tax cuts for billionaires is good.  Women's rights bad.
> Totally solid point dude.


 Are the parents of the aborted child compen$ated at fair market value for the baby parts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes yes... NRA and tax cuts for billionaires is good.  Women's rights bad.
> Totally solid point dude.


Women's rights, douche.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good for the Democrat that distanced himself from Pelosi & DC Democrats, smart move.
> Apparently the district is disappearing as a result of new district boundaries, so come November the existing district is no more.


Thanks, Lion! I've elaborated on your point about the new district boundaries, below. 
Also, why did they have this special election yesterday? The GOP, married, "pro-life" incumbent impregnated the woman he was having an affair with and urged her to get an abortion, right? 
Go GOP!

The Pennsylvania Supreme Court last month ruled that the congressional map drawn by the Republican legislature in 2011 “clearly, plainly and palpably violates” the commonwealth’s constitution. It demanded a quick redrawing of the lines so that 2018 elections could be held in fairer districts.

But Republican legislative leaders in Pennsylvania have asked the U.S. Supreme Court to put the decision on hold.


In somewhat of a surprise today, Justice Samuel Alito, probably the most partisan of the justices, denied the request of Pennsylvania Republicans who had asked the Supreme Court to stay the state supreme court ruling in partisan-gerrymandering case. Supreme Court refuses to block Pa. ruling invalidating congressional map:

The Supreme Court on Monday denied a request from Pennsylvania Republicans to delay redrawing congressional lines, meaning the 2018 elections in the state will probably be held in districts far more favorable to Democrats.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>



*VERY TRUE !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Thanks, Lion! I've elaborated on your point about the new district boundaries, below.
> Also, why did they have this special election yesterday? The GOP, married, "pro-life" incumbent impregnated the woman he was having an affair with and urged her to get an abortion, right?
> Go GOP!
> 
> ...



*Cut n Paste.....*

*That is NOT your thought prints....*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good for the Democrat that distanced himself from Pelosi & DC Democrats, smart move.
> Apparently the district is disappearing as a result of new district boundaries, so come November the existing district is no more.


Well, the GOP in PA is sure freaking out about losing to the guy who "distanced himself from...Democrats" in the soon-to-be-nonexistent district. Calling for recounts, impounding voting machines, etc.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Well, the GOP in PA is sure freaking out about losing to the guy who "distanced himself from...Democrats" in the soon-to-be-nonexistent district. Calling for recounts, impounding voting machines, etc.


Right!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

*SECRET DEBATE TIP FOR GOP*
March 14, 2018




                On CBS's "60 Minutes" Sunday night, Lesley Stahl asked Education Secretary Betsy DeVos about the "institutional racism" in school discipline. 

It was like neither of them had ever heard of Nikolas Cruz. The Parkland, Florida, school shooter is our most recent case study of what happens when liberals start babbling about "institutional racism." 

There's never been such an incredible paper trail as there is with Cruz, leading straight from idiotic liberal ideas directly to mass murder. We know that Broward County Public Schools knew about Cruz's felonies. We know that his behavior wasn't reported because it would negatively impact the record of a student of color. The school district bragged about the policy. 

Perhaps having no criminal record would have helped Cruz get a good job someday. But it is a fact that one of the consequences of not reporting his crimes was that HE COULD GET A GUN. 

Unless liberals are going to say that guns had nothing to do with the Parkland shooting, it was the racial bean-counting in school discipline that unleashed this psychotic on innocent students and teachers at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School four weeks ago. 

Stahl treated as cold hard fact the idea that schools punish "students of color more harshly than their white classmates," citing this real-world example: 

_"Let's say"_ -- lots of serious journalism begins with "let's say" -- "there's a disruption in the classroom and a bunch of white kids are disruptive and they get punished, you know, go see the principal. But the black kids are, you know, they call in the cops. I mean, that's the issue: who and how the kids who disrupt are being punished." 

I remember this plot on "Law & Order," but there aren't many examples of it in real life. 





Teachers in St. Paul, Minnesota, have been hospitalized and permanently disabled by their "disruptive" African-American students, thanks to former St. Paul Public Schools Superintendent Valeria Silva's commitment to ending the "school-to-prison pipeline." 

One kid was "disruptive" by punching and strangling a science teacher, John Ekblad, giving him a concussion and permanent brain injuries. The African-American student walked away from Ekblad's body splayed out on the floor, saying, "Did you see me slam that white-ass teacher?" 

This "disruptive" rascal was sentenced to 90 days house arrest and probation. Luckily, he wasn't punished more severely, or he might have ended up on the "school-to-prison pipeline." I'm sure he's doing well now. 

A popular grade-school teacher, Debbie York, had to undergo repeated surgeries after an _85-pound_ first-grade student of color assaulted her when she tried to intervene as he was throwing furniture and biting other children. He threw a chair at York, missed her, then body-slammed her, causing permanent injuries. 

While on sick leave after the incident, York emailed parents to explain why she was gone. For informing parents about the assault in class, she was promptly cashiered from her 30-year teaching career. 

What matters isn't the safety of teachers and students. Nor is it whether anyone is learning anything. All that matters is that no one ever writes down the bad behavior of black and brown students. 

When _public school teachers _-- not a conservative bunch -- in _Minnesota_ -- not a conservative state -- are showing up in a boiling rage at school board meetings to complain about their African-American students having carte blanche to bully and defy them, the problem may not be that our schools are being run by Bull Connor. 

One teacher, David McGill, complained that an out-of-control African-American fourth-grader had "significantly compromised an entire year of science instruction for the great majority of his classmates." He said there was nothing he could do about it because of the school's racial quotas on student discipline. 

Superintendent Silva's response was to get snippy about the teacher's word choice: 

"You said they are 'infecting' other children. I almost fell out of my chair," Silva said. 

"I didn't mean it --" 

"Doesn't matter. You said it." 

Eventually, the school district had to buy off Silva with a $800,000 severance agreement just to get her to leave. It was her or the teachers. 

CBS's Stahl is either an ideologue, intentionally painting a picture that is the polar opposite of the truth by implying that students of color are the true victims here -- or else she is so stupid and untutored in the subject that she has no business reporting on it. I could go either way. Your choice. (We need an expression for this sort of broadcast. Something like ... FAKE NEWS!) 

A smart Republican would be dying for liberals to bring up the "school-to-prison pipeline." The more it is talked about, the more ripe the insanity becomes. 

_A kid expelled from high school is twice as likely to end up in prison!_ 

Yeah, because he's a thug. He's a thug when he's in high school and he's a thug a few years later, when he's an adult. 

_NO! It's keeping a record of his crimes that's the problem! By the time he becomes an adult, he has no choice._ 

No Democrat should be allowed to run for election this year without taking a position on Parkland's "school-to-prison pipeline" policy. 

Worried about suburban moms, Republicans? Make the Democrats defend a toxic ideology that prohibits students of color from being arrested for their criminal acts. They'll either defend it and lose the parents, or they'll oppose it and lose their George Soros funding. 

Republicans should pray that the Parkland shooting comes up in debates. You hear "Parkland," and you say: "Let's talk about the 'school-to-prison pipeline.'" You hear, "equity in school discipline," and you say: "Nikolas Cruz."


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *SECRET DEBATE TIP FOR GOP*
> March 14, 2018
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I can even follow the point of this article...

You're saying dem's are responsible for this latest school shooting because they haven't done enough to combat poverty?  Or is it that they haven't done enough to stop "black thugs"?  Good grief... 

Have to admit I had to look to see if this were an Onion article because it seemed like something they'd write...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm not sure I can even follow the point of this article...
> 
> You're saying dem's are responsible for this latest school shooting because they haven't done enough to combat poverty?  And the Republican party has?  Have to admit I had to look to see if this were an Onion article because it seemed like something they'd write...


Joe only reads stuff from the far right and that’s his reality.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe only reads stuff from the far right and that’s his reality.


Conservative Lala Land.  Never been there myself, but sounds like it's pretty unbelievable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm not sure I can even follow the point of this article......


Shocking


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe only reads stuff from the far right and that’s his reality.


#totherightofyourreality


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm not sure I can even follow the point of this article...
> 
> You're saying dem's are responsible for this latest school shooting because they haven't done enough to combat poverty?  Or is it that they haven't done enough to stop "black thugs"?  Good grief...
> 
> Have to admit I had to look to see if this were an Onion article because it seemed like something they'd write...


You can choose to believe what you want, proof is in the pudding.
This country is in trouble and that is just the price you are willing to pay for social justice.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Conservative Lala Land.  Never been there myself, but sounds like it's pretty unbelievable.


Birthers, “Mexicans are rapists,” BLM=Commies, the whole 9 yards. 
Trump knew that this sentiment was out there, because he saw how the country’s education level had dropped so far (remember his quote “I love the poorly educated”) and that the rich were taking all the money off the table, so he could rally a group of angry people who were looking for someone to feed their anger and blame minorities and foreigners for their plight. Old trick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> #totherightofyourreality


#totherightoftheirlunacy


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *SECRET DEBATE TIP FOR GOP*
> March 14, 2018
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Joe:
Thanks for telling us about all the “disruptive African-American students.” That’s your tip for Republican politics? Good luck with that. I hope you stick with it in November and let’s see what America does.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Let’s arm the teachers. LMFAO.

 https://www.google.com/amp/amp.ksbw.com/article/seaside-high-teacher-accidentally-fires-gun-in-class/19426017


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Let’s arm the teachers. LMFAO.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/amp.ksbw.com/article/seaside-high-teacher-accidentally-fires-gun-in-class/19426017


 . . .  and at the same time:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/public-safety/school-resource-officer-accidentally-discharges-sidearm-at-va-school/2018/03/13/7521d906-26ce-11e8-bc72-077aa4dab9ef_story.html?utm_term=.234c0c265abe


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . .  and at the same time:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/public-safety/school-resource-officer-accidentally-discharges-sidearm-at-va-school/2018/03/13/7521d906-26ce-11e8-bc72-077aa4dab9ef_story.html?utm_term=.234c0c265abe


_“The only thing that stops a bad teacher with a gun is a good teacher with a gun,” LaPierre said."_

https://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/nra-proposes-having-second-armed-teacher-in-every-classroom-to-stop-first-armed-teacher-from-misfiring

*N.R.A. Proposes Having Second Armed Teacher in Every Classroom to Stop First Armed Teacher from Misfiring*


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

We have a bright future!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1978783342214710


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Birthers, “Mexicans are rapists,” BLM=Commies, the whole 9 yards.
> Trump knew that this sentiment was out there, because he saw how the country’s education level had dropped so far (remember his quote “I love the poorly educated”) and that the rich were taking all the money off the table, so he could rally a group of angry people who were looking for someone to feed their anger and blame minorities and foreigners for their plight. Old trick.


You people are too dumb to blame QE so you blame Anything but.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> We have a bright future!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker.  Isn’t it irony that people look to politicians who are protected by men with guns behind walls and metal detectors?  So much for bribery.


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker.  Isn’t it irony that people look to politicians who are protected by men with guns behind walls and metal detectors?  So much for bribery.


The Nation is done with your flawed outlook, thankfully...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> We have a bright future!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#EPIC?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #EPIC?


#lipservice


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Nation is done with your flawed outlook, thankfully...


#insanity


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Nation is done with your flawed outlook, thankfully...


 "Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety." _Ben Franklin_


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety." _Ben Franklin_


Horseshit


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Horseshit


"Experience hath shewn, that even under the best forms of government those entrusted with power have, in time, and by slow operations, perverted it into tyranny." _Thomas Jefferson_


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Experience hath shewn, that even under the best forms of government those entrusted with power have, in time, and by slow operations, perverted it into tyranny." _Thomas Jefferson_


Looking forward to enjoying the freedom from being shot to shit...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Looking forward to enjoying the freedom from being shot to shit...


Good luck with that.....dipstick.
"The ignorance of one voter in a democracy impairs the security of all." _John F. Kennedy_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 15, 2018)

"As for gun control advocates, I have no hope whatever that any facts whatever will make the slightest dent in their thinking - or lack of thinking." _Thomas Sowell_


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

It's funny to watch fearful ignorant gun nuts cling to quotes from founding fathers while the Nation mobilizes against them and their flawed thinking...  guns and religion.  Their refusal to act in a reasonable manner, will bring about a worst case scenario for them.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety." _Ben Franklin_


What essential liberty is given up by making sure that gun purchasers are not criminals or insane and are competent in the use of the weapon?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Looking forward to enjoying the freedom from being shot to shit...


You still have your gun?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's funny to watch fearful ignorant gun nuts cling to quotes from founding fathers while the Nation mobilizes against them and their flawed thinking...  guns and religion.  Their refusal to act in a reasonable manner, will bring about a worst case scenario for them.


You think lion is a fearful ignorant gun nut?


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You think lion is a fearful ignorant gun nut?


I think when Obama talked about clinging to guns and religion, he was referring to nutters here, yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> I think when Obama talked about clinging to guns and religion, he was referring to nutters here, yes.


Well it's not the first time you have been way off.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "As for gun control advocates, I have no hope whatever that any facts whatever will make the slightest dent in their thinking - or lack of thinking." _Thomas Sowell_


Thomas Sowell is one of the smartest people on this earth.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's funny to watch fearful ignorant gun nuts cling to quotes from founding fathers while the Nation mobilizes against them and their flawed thinking...  guns and religion.  Their refusal to act in a reasonable manner, will bring about a worst case scenario for them.


Clueless as usual...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You still have your gun?


I will take that as a hypocritical yes.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thomas Sowell is one of the smartest people on this earth.


Don't tell that to Wez...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Clueless as usual...


How hard can it be to tie the moral decline of our country to the absence of religion?


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How hard can it be to tie the moral decline of our country to the absence of religion?


The only moral decline I see is people desperately clinging to their guns....Obama nailed it.  The crimes of morality always seem to come from those who claim to be the most moral.


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Clueless as usual...


Oh?  Can you describe what it is I don't understand?


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thomas Sowell is one of the smartest people on this earth.


You need to get out more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> The only moral decline I see is people desperately clinging to their guns....Obama nailed it.  The crimes of morality always seem to come from those who claim to be the most moral.


Not true and you know it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> The only moral decline I see is people desperately clinging to their guns....Obama nailed it.  The crimes of morality always seem to come from those who claim to be the most moral.


Like you? Sitting in your remodeled home and new gym telling people who are trying to help others that they have no morals... and all the while you do nothing.

Hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> You need to get out more.


You don't think Mr. Sowell is a smart man?


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You don't think Mr. Sowell is a smart man?


Not "one of the smartest people on earth".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Not "one of the smartest people on earth".


How do you know?


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you know?


Who told you he was?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's funny to watch fearful ignorant gun nuts cling to quotes from founding fathers while the Nation mobilizes against them and their flawed thinking...  guns and religion.  Their refusal to act in a reasonable manner, will bring about a worst case scenario for them.


Ignorance only begins to describe you....only a fool trust the government.


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Like you? Sitting in your remodeled home and new gym telling people who are trying to help others that they have no morals... and all the while you do nothing.
> 
> Hypocrisy at its finest.


Just about every word you just typed is wrong...


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ignorance only begins to describe you....only a fool trust the government.


Says the guy who defends dump several times a day.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> The only moral decline I see is people desperately clinging to their guns....Obama nailed it.  The crimes of morality always seem to come from those who claim to be the most moral.


For you to speak of morality is laughable....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> For you to speak of morality is laughable....


The only thing Mr Obama ever nailed is Mrs Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Who told you he was?


We read the same books.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Not "one of the smartest people on earth".


Why? Who is smarter?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> Just about every word you just typed is wrong...


LOL! You've been snared by your own post. YOU are the guy you are posting about! Look in the mirror Wez. You come on here saying how immoral people who are actually doing something to help others, while you post about your new gym you just built at your newly remodeled home... and you do little if anything at all to help the less fortunate. 

You are the ultimate hypocrite... sad.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My daughters high school participated in the anti-gun walkout today, the school gave the kids a choice if they wanted to or not, I just sent a text to her asking if she did and her response put  tears in my eyes,
> 
> WTF? NO!
> 
> She will go far.


My sons school held an optional assembly that he decided not to attend.  I would have had no problem had he decided to go because we have already talked about it at home. He felt like this was just an excuse for some kids to get out of class. 

Protecting the kids is not about gun control. It's about people control. How do we prevent people from killing kids at school in the future.  Only a short sighted person would believe gun control is the answer. Adding security, metal detectors and yes, certified armed teachers. Those were a few things my son brought up.  

I have had a long discussion with one of my daughters about what she is supposed to do in the classroom if something like this happens. I found it interesting that she told me that her responsibility is only to the kids in her class and that the first thing she is supposed to do is lock the doors and not to unlock them even if someone is screaming to let them in.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 15, 2018)

We 


Multi Sport said:


> My sons school held an optional assembly that he decided not to attend.  I would have had no problem had he decided to go because we have already talked about it at home. He felt like this was just an excuse for some kids to get out of class.
> 
> Protecting the kids is not about gun control. It's about people control. How do we prevent people from killing kids at school in the future.  Only a short sighted person would believe gun control is the answer. Adding security, metal detectors and yes, certified armed teachers. Those were a few things my son brought up.
> 
> I have had a long discussion with one of my daughters about what she is supposed to do in the classroom if something like this happens. I found it interesting that she told me that her responsibility is only to the kids in her class and that the first thing she is supposed to do is lock the doors and not to unlock them even if someone is screaming to let them in.


I hear you, man. It’s about the people, not the guns. Those school massacres could have been done with any weapon. The teenagers with guns weren’t the issue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> The only moral decline I see is people desperately clinging to their guns....Obama nailed it.  The crimes of morality always seem to come from those who claim to be the most moral.


Obama nailed it alright.  He is protected by guys clinging to their guns 24/7.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> You need to get out more.


Especially if you want to find new ideas masquerading as facts


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not true and you know it.


He just doesn't know that he knows it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Not "one of the smartest people on earth".


You're not smart enough to know that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We read the same books.


Classic


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "As for gun control advocates, I have no hope whatever that any facts whatever will make the slightest dent in their thinking - or lack of thinking." _Thomas Sowell_


That guy is wrong about everything, is that why you like him, a kindred spirits kinda thing?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's funny to watch fearful ignorant gun nuts cling to quotes from founding fathers while the Nation mobilizes against them and their flawed thinking...  guns and religion.  Their refusal to act in a reasonable manner, will bring about a worst case scenario for them.


"Jonestown".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That guy is wrong about everything, is that why you like him, a kindred spirits kinda thing?


Racist


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

BOMBSHELL: Obama's DOJ Forced Deletion Of 500,000 Fugitives From Gun Background Check System
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/28317/bombshell-obamas-doj-forced-deletion-500000-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiboc_w3e_ZAhWIwYMKHZaCD40QqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw1Z06BdOnCf8hxqVJfKpM9q


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Jonestown".


How many people died there? How many from guns?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racist


Rat is showing his true colors. First his crack about Mexicans and now this...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Jonestown".


You mean Jimmy Carter's buddy Jim Jones?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> How many people died there? How many from guns?


Most of them died from the coolaid.
Not exactly the same coolaid those people on this site drink, but close.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

*Thomas Sowell: Social Justice Philosophy Is a Blank Check for Government Power*
Forcing an equality of outcome for disadvantaged groups requires enormous outside interference.


_*“In politics, the great non-sequitur of our time is that 1) things are not right and that 2) the government should make them right. Where right all too often means cosmic justice, trying to set things right means writing a blank check for a never-ending expansion of government power.”*_

This key passage from Thomas Sowell’s 1999 book,_ The Quest for Cosmic Justice,_ frames Sowell’s thoughtful analysis and rejection of arguments advanced by “social justice warriors,” or more briefly, SJWs.

Although written nearly 20 years ago, Sowell’s insights are especially relevant today, when you consider the heights of influence social justice activism has reached—especially on college campuses—in 2018.

For a blueprint to understand and refute today’s increasingly vocal SJWs, Sowell’s book proves to be an indispensable resource.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

For the social justice warrior, equality of treatment under the law is not a sufficient condition to achieve justice. Citing philosopher John Rawls’ _A Theory of Justice_, Sowell asserts that SJWs insist “having everyone play by the same rules or be judged by the same standards” is found to be lacking. *True equality of opportunity, in their view, means “providing everyone with equal prospects of success from equal individual efforts,” and “putting segments of society in the position that they would have been in but for some undeserved misfortune.”*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Indeed, the quest for social justice “focuses on one segment of the population and disregards the interests of others who are not the immediate focus of discussion, but who nevertheless pay the price of the decisions made.” *Such processes, it turns out, necessarily involve treating people unequally.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

OUTRAGEOUS: Teacher Placed On Leave For Questioning Gun Control Walkout [Video]
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/28315/outrageous-teacher-placed-leave-questioning-gun-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjmj47bxvDZAhXp64MKHYw6CDAQqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw22LWGNsuOuC5PNvlp-HSHn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racist


How's that? Now are you predetermining racial stereotypes? Then you would be the one on the line ye olde master baiter.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Most of them died from the coolaid.
> Not exactly the same coolaid those people on this site drink, but close.


That fact seemed to slip by the Drunken Rat..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that? Now are you predetermining racial stereotypes? Then you would be the one on the line ye olde master baiter.


Racist


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racist


Oh you are looking in the mirror in the head . . . get back to your desk and do the work the government is paying you tax payer dollars to do!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you are looking in the mirror in the head . . . get back to your desk and do the work the government is paying you tax payer dollars to do!


Racist


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you are looking in the mirror in the head . . . get back to your desk and do the work the government is paying you tax payer dollars to do!


Well typed post.


----------



## Wez (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you are looking in the mirror in the head . . . get back to your desk and do the work the government is paying you tax payer dollars to do!


He could be having a seizure...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you are looking in the mirror in the head . . . get back to your desk and do the work the government is paying you tax payer dollars to do!


More bombastic duck shit.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> He could be having a seizure...


I do believe he may be suffering some sort of extreme handicap which makes it hard for me to be to tough on him, not big on picking on an invalid like that.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do believe he may be suffering some sort of extreme handicap which makes it hard for me to be to tough on him, not big on picking on an invalid like that.


He said he spent 10(?) years as a recruiter.  That kind of thing can pickle your brain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> He could be having a seizure...


He would need more than a seizure to get down to your level.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do believe he may be suffering some sort of extreme handicap which makes it hard for me to be to tough on him, not big on picking on an invalid like that.


#trytokeepup


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

The downside of student protests against guns: moronic signs
MARCH 16, 2018
Smiling imbeciles  and the most ironic sign in many a moon.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/the_downside_of_student_protests_against_guns_moronic_signs.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Nice, but expensive to shoot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice, but expensive to shoot.


I agree with the reply on the bottom of the page.
_btw, you dont have to pull both triggers at once, but how could anyone resist?_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


More twitter master BS without backing? . . . how much did the NRA spend on Trump alone?

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jan/18/trump-nra-fbi-alexander-torshin-russia-investigation


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree with the reply on the bottom of the page.
> _btw, you dont have to pull both triggers at once, but how could anyone resist?_


I still want a bazooka, always have, always will.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I still want a bazooka, always have, always will.


For hunting, of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> For hunting, of course.


Of course.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More twitter master BS without backing? . . . how much did the NRA spend on Trump alone?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jan/18/trump-nra-fbi-alexander-torshin-russia-investigation


You want to put the NRA up against the big democrat donors?
Before I joined the NRA a few weeks ago, I checked up on the bullshit leftist claims.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You want to put the NRA up against the big democrat donors?
> Before I joined the NRA a few weeks ago, I checked up on the bullshit leftist claims.


I didn't leave the NRA, they left me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I didn't leave the NRA, they left me.


You people are left of anyone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You want to put the NRA up against the big democrat donors?
> Before I joined the NRA a few weeks ago, I checked up on the bullshit leftist claims.


How does that back the post of yours I was referring to?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are left of anyone.


Chasing windmills again eh Sancho?


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You want to put the NRA up against the big democrat donors?
> Before I joined the NRA a few weeks ago, I checked up on the bullshit leftist claims.


Which claims?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How does that back the post of yours I was referring to?


The NRA spends peanuts compared to PP or big labor.
You people are full of shit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Chasing windmills again eh Sancho?


You're the one chasing the NRA windmill, DS.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Which claims?


Pay attention, you old goat.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pay attention, you old goat.


Continuing your theme of no answers to questions on specifics.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Continuing your theme of no answers to questions on specifics.


You, along with the rest of your legion of leftist loudmouths, claim that the NRA controls congress.
How do they do that?
Show me the list of top donors to both political parties.
The NRA is a civil rights organization, and the biggest defender of the second amendment in the country.
How do they stack up against big government labor unions in the political donation category?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're the one chasing the NRA windmill, DS.


Erecting more straw men I see . . . for a disingenuous, predictable, no imagination nutter you certainly make up some crazy shit to rail against.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Erecting more straw men I see . . . for a disingenuous, predictable, no imagination nutter you certainly make up some crazy shit to rail against.


Its your monster, or windmill, DS.
Im not the guy attacking the NRA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You, along with the rest of your legion of leftist loudmouths, claim that the NRA controls congress.
> How do they do that?
> Show me the list of top donors to both political parties.
> The NRA is a civil rights organization, and the biggest defender of the second amendment in the country.
> How do they stack up against big government labor unions in the political donation category?


You aren't that naive, or at least you never showed it so much as you have the last year . . . since you decided to jump on the Trump train (after he was elected of course).

https://www.ajc.com/news/national/senators-house-members-who-offered-condolences-after-shooting-called-out-for-donations-from-nra/tpitHXUY9jDH3pr4f7f7cM/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its your monster, or windmill, DS.
> Im not the guy attacking the NRA.


Where have I done that?


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You, along with the rest of your legion of leftist loudmouths, claim that the NRA controls congress.
> How do they do that?
> Show me the list of top donors to both political parties.
> The NRA is a civil rights organization, and the biggest defender of the second amendment in the country.
> How do they stack up against big government labor unions in the political donation category?


"civil rights organization"?  They got you hooked, sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

espola said:


> "civil rights organization"?  They got you hooked, sucker.


What is their main objective?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is their main objective?


Selling guns and ammo.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Selling guns and ammo.


That's how they earn their keep.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Selling guns and ammo.


Really?
How much do they make off all that selling?
You must have the hard numbers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Thats what I thought.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats what I thought.


Did you include NRA-ILA in your thoughts?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you include NRA-ILA in your thoughts?


The best sellers of guns and ammo are you people.
Nobody else even comes close.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The best sellers of guns and ammo are you people.
> Nobody else even comes close.


Coocoo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

When is espola going to start the NRRA?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I still want a bazooka, always have, always will.


You do...your ass.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


*Stupid Thief.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

MALKIN: Look Homeward, 'Change Agents'
https://www.dailywire.com/news/28364/malkin-look-homeward-change-agents-michelle-malkin


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

It Begins: Florida Resident's Firearms, Ammunition Confiscated Under Gun Control Law
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/16/begins-florida-firearms-ammunition-confiscated-gun-control-law/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjq19uJqPPZAhUN22MKHfakARMQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw3OlU93IQSvMYllbC5cSM1h&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Where is wez?

NPR: PARKLAND ATTACK WAS HORRIBLE BUT THERE IS NO SCHOOL SHOOTING EPIDEMIC
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/16/npr-florida-school-shooting-heinous-no-epidemic/


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is wez?
> 
> NPR: PARKLAND ATTACK WAS HORRIBLE BUT THERE IS NO SCHOOL SHOOTING EPIDEMIC
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/16/npr-florida-school-shooting-heinous-no-epidemic/


Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> When is espola going to start the NRRA?





nononono said:


> *Stupid Thief.*


Look it's Dumb & Dumber, the retard twins, trolling, drooling, wetting their diapers and smearing poo on each other.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look it's Dumb & Dumber, the retard twins, trolling, drooling, wetting their diapers and smearing poo on each other.


oh hush Pigeon stool.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&ved=0ahUKEwiFk5Wx5vPZAhUT-GMKHff5AcUQFgiHATAJ&url=https://www.npr.org/2017/03/31/522036660/democrats-are-good-for-gun-sales-guess-what-happened-after-trumps-election&usg=AOvVaw2hpNVAn_uIqy_kOu0FHxfs


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&ved=0ahUKEwiFk5Wx5vPZAhUT-GMKHff5AcUQFgiHATAJ&url=https://www.npr.org/2017/03/31/522036660/democrats-are-good-for-gun-sales-guess-what-happened-after-trumps-election&usg=AOvVaw2hpNVAn_uIqy_kOu0FHxfs


Catch and release


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

The Media, the NRA, and Islam
CHUCK HUSTMYRE
When it comes to the NRA and ISIS, the American left prefers the terrorists. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/the_media_the_nra_and_islam.html


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2217
> The Media, the NRA, and Islam
> CHUCK HUSTMYRE
> When it comes to the NRA and ISIS, the American left prefers the terrorists.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/the_media_the_nra_and_islam.html


Great reminder. "13% of NRA members don't support mass murder..."  It does say that, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Great reminder. "13% of NRA members don't support mass murder..."  It does say that, right?


Are you asking us why you used quotation marks?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Great reminder. "13% of NRA members don't support mass murder..."  It does say that, right?


Does it really say that in the article about the NRA, Joe? Did you read it? "13% of NRA members don't support mass murder..." as a means of moving their agenda forward? What about the other 87%?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Does it really say that in the article about the NRA, Joe? Did you read it? "13% of NRA members don't support mass murder..." as a means of moving their agenda forward? What about the other 87%?


Are you asking us why you used quotation marks?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Does it really say that in the article about the NRA, Joe? Did you read it? "13% of NRA members don't support mass murder..." as a means of moving their agenda forward? What about the other 87%?


Bump. Hey Joe, my quotation marks are correct, right? It's an actual quote from your article?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Bump. Hey Joe, my quotation marks are correct, right? It's an actual quote from your article?


Are you asking us why you used quotation marks?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Great reminder. "13% of NRA members don't support mass murder..."  It does say that, right?


Come on counselor...the sentence is much different in it's entirety....

"Thirteen percent of NRA members don't support mass murder as a legitimate way to defend the NRA or advance its ideological agenda."

In other words using the tragedy to advance their agenda as the left politicize & uses them.
"_You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before_." _Rahm Emanuel_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

A significant minority (21%) of Muslim Americans say there is a great deal (6%) or a fair amount (15%) of support for extremism in the Muslim American community. That is far below the proportion of the general public that sees at least a fair amount of support for extremism among U.S. Muslims (40%). And while about a quarter of the public (24%) thinks that Muslim support for extremism is increasing, just 4% of Muslims agree.

Many Muslims fault their own leaders for failing to challenge Islamic extremists. Nearly half (48%) say that Muslim leaders in the United States have not done enough to speak out against Islamic extremists; only about a third (34%) say Muslim leaders have done enough in challenging extremists. At the same time, 68% say that Muslim Americans themselves are cooperating as much as they should with law enforcement.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Come on counselor...the sentence is much different in it's entirety....
> 
> "Thirteen percent of NRA members don't support mass murder as a legitimate way to defend the NRA or advance its ideological agenda."
> 
> ...


13% don’t support mass murder as a legitimate way to defend the NRA...?  13%?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> 13% don’t support mass murder as a legitimate way to defend the NRA...?  13%?


These fucking pussy nutters are afraid of everything.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These fucking pussy nutters are afraid of everything.


The projecting pontifications & of a kool aid drinking hand-ringing buffoon...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> 13% don’t support mass murder as a legitimate way to defend the NRA...?  13%?


100% of the left support mass murder as a way to advance their anti gun agenda...

100%!


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> 100% of the left support mass murder as a way to advance their anti gun agenda...
> 
> 100%!


Where is that quote from?  My quote about 13% of NRA members not supporting mass murder to advance their agenda came from Joe’s americanthinker.org article. Or are you just losing it? I understand. You seem a little old so maybe you’re blowing a gasket.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Where is that quote from?  My quote about 13% of NRA members not supporting mass murder to advance their agenda came from Joe’s americanthinker.org article. Or are you just losing it? I understand. You seem a little old so maybe you’re blowing a gasket.


Counselor...you sound more and more like Duck than a reasonable person exchanging ideas.
Perhaps it's because you're young and naive....

I didn't quote any one thing in my proclamation re: 100% support. That's part of the left's mantra & book of how to in the declaration below:
"_You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before_." _Rahm Emanuel_

Regarding my gaskets. They are all functioning just fine, thank you, counselor.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Counselor...you sound more and more like Duck than a reasonable person exchanging ideas.
> Perhaps it's because you're young and naive....
> 
> I didn't quote any one thing in my proclamation re: 100% support. That's part of the left's mantra & book of how to in the declaration below:
> ...


You’ve lost it dude. You posted on here, out of your own brain and not quoting a dipshit like I did, that 100% of the left supports mass murder to advance an anti-gun agenda. Dumbest thing you’ve ever said on here. I forgive you.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Counselor...you sound more and more like Duck than a reasonable person exchanging ideas.
> Perhaps it's because you're young and naive....
> 
> I didn't quote any one thing in my proclamation re: 100% support. That's part of the left's mantra & book of how to in the declaration below:
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You’ve lost it dude. You posted on here, out of your own brain and not quoting a dipshit like I did, that 100% of the left supports mass murder to advance an anti-gun agenda. Dumbest thing you’ve ever said on here. I forgive you.


Dude.....let's go with young and naive.
I mistakenly thought you were of reasonable intelligence and could actually caring on amiable conversation. 
I gotta believe that was dumbest thing I did in here. I forgive you....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Magoo...good morning how's the dementia today?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dude.....let's go with young and naive.
> I mistakenly thought you were of reasonable intelligence and could actually caring on amiable conversation.
> I gotta believe that was dumbest thing I did in here. I forgive you....


Ha you got called out and can’t handle it. You need to be a bigger man than that. But maybe it’s too late for you.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo...good morning how's the dementia today?


Do you think that when you tell lies about people that they are not going to know it was a lie?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These fucking pussy nutters are afraid of everything.


What's wrong with you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Where is that quote from?  My quote about 13% of NRA members not supporting mass murder to advance their agenda came from Joe’s americanthinker.org article. Or are you just losing it? I understand. You seem a little old so maybe you’re blowing a gasket.


You didnʻt verify ATʻs Source, PEW.  It t was linked. Lol! You smart people  crack me up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think that when you tell lies about people that they are not going to know it was a lie?


Lie? You mean like you & General Lee?
I gave my opinion and quoted the source of my reasoning - Rahm Emanuel.
Unlike you and your General Lee lie....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Ha you got called out and can’t handle it. You need to be a bigger man than that. But maybe it’s too late for you.


Ha. You sound like you have declared victory. It is too late for you counselor.
Take it easy on the kool aid...you'll wind up like the duck.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's wrong with you?


That's how Daffy roles....he's one fucked duck.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

A significant minority (21%) of Muslim Americans say there is a great deal (6%) or a fair amount (15%) of support for extremism in the Muslim American community. That is far below the proportion of the general public that sees at least a fair amount of support for extremism among U.S. Muslims (40%). And while about a quarter of the public (24%) thinks that Muslim support for extremism is increasing, just 4% of Muslims agree.

Many Muslims fault their own leaders for failing to challenge Islamic extremists. Nearly half (48%) say that Muslim leaders in the United States have not done enough to speak out against Islamic extremists; only about a third (34%) say Muslim leaders have done enough in challenging extremists. At the same time, 68% say that Muslim Americans themselves are cooperating as much as they should with law enforcement.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lie? You mean like you & General Lee?
> I gave my opinion and quoted the source of my reasoning - Rahm Emanuel.
> Unlike you and your General Lee lie....


I gave you my source for Lee, and you didn't like it because it wasn't covered by Ken Burns.

So what was your source for the "dementia" crack?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's wrong with you?


Just sick of watching you buffoons act like a pack of spoiled cry-babies. Acting like you can't read the writing on the wall doesn't change it or make it go away. Man the fuck up and deal with reality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just sick of watching you buffoons act like a pack of spoiled cry-babies. Acting like you can't read the writing on the wall doesn't change it or make it go away. Man the fuck up and deal with reality.


#desperate


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Come on counselor...the sentence is much different in it's entirety....
> 
> "Thirteen percent of NRA members don't support mass murder as a legitimate way to defend the NRA or advance its ideological agenda."
> 
> ...



Perfect example how the nutters read, listen and react to things that are simple and straightforward. Always looking to twist words into a narrative that somehow proves their simpleton approach to issues...tisk, tisk.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I gave you my source for Lee, and you didn't like it because it wasn't covered by Ken Burns.
> 
> So what was your source for the "dementia" crack?


More lies, I never said anything of the sort about Ken Burns...I was attempting to have a conversation with you & mentioned Burns & his documentary.
You vaguely reference some time life book minus a usable citation.
If you did indeed cite the source properly, as I've asked several time, then you can give it to me again.
If you can't, then perhaps you'll understand the dementia reference.
I don't expect a usable cite for your source as apparently it exists in your mind only Magoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just sick of watching you buffoons act like a pack of spoiled cry-babies. Acting like you can't read the writing on the wall doesn't change it or make it go away. Man the fuck up and deal with reality.


Woe


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> More lies, I never said anything of the sort about Ken Burns...I was attempting to have a conversation with you & mentioned Burns & his documentary.
> You vaguely reference some time life book minus a usable citation.
> If you did indeed cite the source properly, as I've asked several time, then you can give it to me again.
> If you can't, then perhaps you'll understand the dementia reference.
> I don't expect a usable cite for your source as apparently it exists in your mind only Magoo.


Don't you mean "coffee table book"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't you mean "coffee table book"?


It's your lie Magoo, you tell me...


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's your lie Magoo, you tell me...


So you tell a lie about me, and then call it my lie.  Do you see why people don't like you?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ha. You sound like you have declared victory. It is too late for you counselor.
> Take it easy on the kool aid...you'll wind up like the duck.


Victory is right. When the subject of an investigation in the US, especially one who was screaming how "fixed" everything is during the campaign,  is screaming daily that the investigation should end and the real problems are the investigators, former presidents and former candidates, what do you think happens? We have seen Alabama and PA elections already and I'm sure he will keep screaming and the nutters will be screaming about the press and former candidates and the FBI. He's done. I'm relieved.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

espola said:


> So you tell a lie about me, and then call it my lie.  Do you see why people don't like you?


You 're such a hard head asshole...all you have to do is properly post the source of the Lee orders or say you made a mistake.
What is so terribly difficult about that? I've yet to see a proper source citation.
I've never ran across the Lee information you claim exists.
If it exists I'd like to read about it. So far the only one who's seen this is you.
People love me Magoo, folks who don't like me are few and far between.
I can understand why you don't like me...asking you to properly cite a source is an awful lot to ask, if it doesn't exist. Right?
Cite the source and I'll apologize and thank you for the information....
Otherwise...perhaps it's the Time Life Coffee Table Book you are staring at right now?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Victory is right. When the subject of an investigation in the US, especially one who was screaming how "fixed" everything is during the campaign,  is screaming daily that the investigation should end and the real problems are the investigators, former presidents and former candidates, what do you think happens? We have seen Alabama and PA elections already and I'm sure he will keep screaming and the nutters will be screaming about the press and former candidates and the FBI. He's done. I'm relieved.


Right!


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You 're such a hard head asshole...all you have to do is properly post the source of the Lee orders or say you made a mistake.
> What is so terribly difficult about that? I've yet to see a proper source citation.
> I've never ran across the Lee information you claim exists.
> If it exists I'd like to read about it. So far the only one who's seen this is you.
> ...


I guess I could call this a coffee table - it's where I sit when I'm drinking coffee.  

It's also where I sit when I am reading books.  On the table right now for my reading rotation is The Irregulars by Jennet Conant, Fire and Fury by Michael Wolf, Draft Number 4 by John McPhee, The Devil in the White City by Erik Larsen, and State of Fear by Michael Crichton.  No coffee-table or Time-Life books among them.  That was your invention - I haven't had a Time-Life Coffee Table book on my  coffee table as long as I can remember - certainly as long as I have lived in this  place.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's wrong with you?


He's finally lost it...




Hüsker Dü said:


> Just sick of watching you buffoons act like a pack of spoiled cry-babies. Acting like you can't read the writing on the wall doesn't change it or make it go away. Man the fuck up and deal with reality.


Says the guy who puts people on ignore because he can't handle them calling him out.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess I could call this a coffee table - it's where I sit when I'm drinking coffee.
> 
> It's also where I sit when I am reading books.  On the table right now for my reading rotation is The Irregulars by Jennet Conant, Fire and Fury by Michael Wolf, Draft Number 4 by John McPhee, The Devil in the White City by Erik Larsen, and State of Fear by Michael Crichton.  No coffee-table or Time-Life books among them.  That was your invention - I haven't had a Time-Life Coffee Table book on my  coffee table as long as I can remember - certainly as long as I have lived in this  place.


Okay Magoo, lets drop the reference to a coffee table book...
Can you cite the source or not?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Victory is right. When the subject of an investigation in the US, especially one who was screaming how "fixed" everything is during the campaign,  is screaming daily that the investigation should end and the real problems are the investigators, former presidents and former candidates, what do you think happens? We have seen Alabama and PA elections already and I'm sure he will keep screaming and the nutters will be screaming about the press and former candidates and the FBI. He's done. I'm relieved.


Yes you are.  You've done enough dumbage here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

To Students: A Lesson on the Modern Left
TREVOR THOMAS
The kids intent on walk-outs to protest "gun violence" need an education on all the lies they're being told.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/to_students_a_lesson_on_the_modern_left.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> To Students: A Lesson on the Modern Left
> TREVOR THOMAS
> The kids intent on walk-outs to protest "gun violence" need an education on all the lies they're being told.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/to_students_a_lesson_on_the_modern_left.html


Funny how some, including the NRA are calling to raise the voting age to 21 so these kids won't be able to vote in the next two cycles. I know amongst the recently started college age they can't wait to vote.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Okay Magoo, lets drop the reference to a coffee table book...
> Can you cite the source or not?


Crickets




I'll assume the answer is NO!


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Crickets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you surprised?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how some, including the NRA are calling to raise the voting age to 21 so these kids won't be able to vote in the next two cycles. I know amongst the recently started college age they can't wait to vote.


This is typical of Drunken Rat. Where are getting your info/BS from? 

But here is something for you to chew on. Maybe it will keep you sober?

https://www.thenation.com/article/lower-the-voting-age-to-16/


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> This is typical of Drunken Rat. Where are getting your info/BS from?
> 
> But here is something for you to chew on. Maybe it will keep you sober?
> 
> https://www.thenation.com/article/lower-the-voting-age-to-16/


sounds like we should leave it at 18!


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.



*Thief.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how some, including the NRA are calling to raise the voting age to 21 so these kids won't be able to vote in the next two cycles. I know amongst the recently started college age they can't wait to vote.


The question is are you people smart enough to nominate the right candidate.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how some, including the NRA are calling to raise the voting age to 21 so these kids won't be able to vote in the next two cycles. I know amongst the recently started college age they can't wait to vote.


Somehow when this terd mentions college it screams oxymoron.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 19, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Somehow when this terd mentions college it screams oxymoron.


Its "turd".
Dont argue with me on this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its "turd".
> Dont argue with me on this.


Weren't you looking for a new editor?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Weren't you looking for a new editor?


Yeah, but Im the resident expert on turds so I figured it was my doodie to chime in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, but Im the resident expert on turds so I figured it was my doodie to chime in.


That would be one way to cut an employee.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

*Good Guy with Gun Opened Fire on MD High School Shooter, Ended Threat*
236
Email
Google+
Twitter






Pexels
by AWR Hawkins20 Mar 2018426

20 Mar, 2018 20 Mar, 2018
*Reports indicate a resource officer at Maryland’s Great Mills High School “exchanged gunfire” with the attacker Tuesday morning to end the threat.*


----------



## Wez (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Reports indicate a resource officer at Maryland’s Great Mills High School “exchanged gunfire” with the attacker Tuesday morning to end the threat.*


Working as intended, this is who should have the guns, not every citizen:

"School resource officers (SROs) are defined by the United States Department of Justice as *sworn law enforcement officers* who are responsible for providing security and crime prevention services in schools."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> Working as intended, this is who should have the guns, not every citizen:
> 
> "School resource officers (SROs) are defined by the United States Department of Justice as *sworn law enforcement officers* who are responsible for providing security and crime prevention services in schools."


I don't think anyone has stated every citizen, just willing people with the proper training.


----------



## Wez (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think anyone has stated every citizen, just willing people with the proper training.


More guns, more gun injury and deaths.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> Working as intended, this is who should have the guns, not every citizen:
> 
> "School resource officers (SROs) are defined by the United States Department of Justice as *sworn law enforcement officers* who are responsible for providing security and crime prevention services in schools."


See Scot Peterson  - Broward County Sheriff's


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> More guns, more gun injury and deaths.


More cars, more car injuries and deaths.
More swimming pools, more swimming pool injuries, more drownings.
More alcohol, more alcohol disease & deaths.
Ladda dadda dee...ladda dadda die...the beat goes on.


----------



## Wez (Mar 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> More cars, more car injuries and deaths.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Good Guy with Gun Opened Fire on MD High School Shooter, Ended Threat*
> 236
> Email
> Google+
> ...



Oh brother...  That's some rightous spin you've got going on here.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> More cars, more car injuries and deaths.
> More swimming pools, more swimming pool injuries, more drownings.
> More alcohol, more alcohol disease & deaths.
> Ladda dadda dee...ladda dadda die...the beat goes on.



I'm not sure I see the connection between swimming pool deaths and people walking into schools and nightclubs with assault riffles and inflicting mass casualties?


----------



## Wez (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm not sure I see the connection between swimming pool deaths and people walking into schools and nightclubs with assault riffles and inflicting mass casualties?


The cowardly lion will say anything to try and argue with you.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> The cowardly lion will say anything to try and argue with you.



Well I'm interested to see what he says, because I don't see the connection.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh brother...  That's some rightous spin you've got going on here.


..............and it's all true.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ..............and it's all true.


I'm not sure you're allowed to say it's true, just because you want it to be true?  Isn't it like against the rules or something.


----------



## Wez (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well I'm interested to see what he says, because I don't see the connection.


The pro-gun crowd think that since there are other risks in the world, like heart attack or cancer or dying in a car accident, that we shouldn't worry about guns.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> The pro-gun crowd think that since there are other risks in the world, like heart attack or cancer or dying in a car accident, that we shouldn't worry about guns.


Personally I care less about handguns and riffles.  But something has to be done about these vicious attacks with high-power riffles at school houses.


----------



## Wez (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Personally I care less about handguns and riffles.  But something has to be done about these vicious attacks with high-power riffles at school houses.


Handguns kill way more in total.  The proliferation of guns in America, matched with our obsession and glorification of gun violence, is not doing us any favors.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Personally I care less about handguns and riffles.  But something has to be done about these vicious attacks with high-power riffles at school houses.


I hear what you are saying, but do you have any idea how many of these rifles are out there? Millions and millions. What would you do with the rifles?
I don't think the weapon is the problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> Handguns kill way more in total.  The proliferation of guns in America, matched with our obsession and glorification of gun violence, is not doing us any favors.


Do you still have your pistol?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I hear what you are saying, but do you have any idea how many of these rifles are out there? Millions and millions. What would you do with the rifles?
> I don't think the weapon is the problem.


I think you offer a special kind of license to own one where you can verify that someone who owns the high-powered assault riffle is not a loonie toon.  You put the cost of the background checks and the meeting a psychologist on the taxpayers dimes because it's to protect the community.  And after a period of 6 months... you start taking them away every time we find one that doesn't also come with a licensed owner.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think you offer a special kind of license to own one where you can verify that someone who owns the high-powered assault riffle is not a loonie toon.  You put the cost of the background checks and the meeting a psychologist on the taxpayers dimes because it's to protect the community.  And after a period of 6 months... you start taking them away every time we find one that doesn't also come with a licensed owner.


You know there are many more powerful rifles than the AR15.
I have no problem with background checks and waiting periods, maybe a couple days, we should be able to go through some records at least that fast.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know there are many more powerful rifles than the AR15.
> I have no problem with background checks and waiting periods, maybe a couple days, we should be able to go through some records at least that fast.


To me it's less about the power of the weapon.  A AR15 seems to be the perfect tool for attacking groups of people and hence it is being used to inflict true terror and maximum casulities.  

A 50cal riffle isn't.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> More guns, more gun injury and deaths.


*Really......*
*Does that same Premise apply to .....*
*Cars *
*Planes*
*Boats*
*Bicycles*
*Skateboards*
*Scooters*
*Motorcycles*
*Hammers*
*Nails*
*Knives*
*Forks*
*Spoons*
*Plates*
*Pans*
*Irons*
*Bats*
*Metal bars*
*Machetes*
*Towels*
*Tubs*
*Sinks*
*Chains*
*Chairs*
*Dogs*
*Cats*
*Rabbits*
*Rats.....Oh #@%$ them Rats*
*Snakes*
*Lizards*
*Gators*
*Wolfs*
*Lions*
*Politicians...Yeah #@%$ them Politicians*
*Russians*
*Mexicans*
*Canadians*
*Muslims.......Hmmmmm #@%$*
*Chinese*
*Japanese*
*Germans*
*Ukrainians*
*Turks*
*Africans*
*Italians*

*Aw Hell ....Wez ...You are Sooooo Full of #@%$ !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> To me it's less about the power of the weapon.  A AR15 seems to be the perfect tool for attacking groups of people and hence it is being used to inflict true terror and maximum casulities.
> 
> A 50cal riffle isn't.



*Your brain is equal to a tub of Turds.....*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Your brain is equal to a tub of Turds.....*


"Tub of turds?"  lol


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> "Tub of turds?"  lol



*Ok.....a Can-o-tuna...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Hmmmm,





*Broward County’s School Leniency Program Part of Larger Obama-Era Plan to Force School ‘Equity’*
by Dr. Susan Berry
610 Comments


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hmmmm,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Dementia


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hmmmm,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you ever wonder why these Breitbart (and every place Joe takes his "news" from) writers almost never have a cv online? That's not the case with qualified journalists and academics.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Do you ever wonder why these Breitbart (and every place Joe takes his "news" from) writers almost never have a cv online? That's not the case with qualified journalists and academics.


Russian address?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Do you ever wonder why these Breitbart (and every place Joe takes his "news" from) writers almost never have a cv online? That's not the case with qualified journalists and academics.


Non-academic is definitely a plus.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

We know tha


Wez said:


> Russian address?


we know at least a few of them are.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Non-academic is definitely a plus.


That explains how you get your science info. From non-academics.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That explains how you get your science info. From non-academics.


These book burning nutters hate reality, they prefer to be lied to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That explains how you get your science info. From non-academics.


3%


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> These book burning nutters hate reality, they prefer to be lied to.


Do you still have your pistol?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> These book burning nutters hate reality, they prefer to be lied to.


That’s the departing military analyst’s point. Fox  makes huge money, as do the other website aggregator/conglomerates who use different website names,winding them up with false info and keeping them obsessing about the fake “liberal agenda” and they eat it up as fact.

That’s also a key to Trump’s success.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That’s the departing military analyst’s point. Fox  makes huge money, as do the other website aggregator/conglomerates who use different website names,winding them up with false info and keeping them obsessing about the fake “liberal agenda” and they eat it up as fact.
> 
> That’s also a key to Trump’s success.


They have 2 points to rally around...immigration, which is a worldwide issue now, and abortion. A lot of opinions about those but at least nobody can offer too many fake facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> They have 2 points to rally around...immigration, which is a worldwide issue now, and abortion. A lot of opinions about those but at least nobody can offer too many fake facts.


Let's just do a really late term abortion on all illegals, how about that?
I will get my scissors.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's just do a really late term abortion on all illegals, how about that?
> I will get my scissors.


So you're on a public forum openly discussing the murder of illegals?


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> So you're on a public forum openly discussing the murder of illegals?


He has done worse.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's just do a really late term abortion on all illegals, how about that?
> I will get my scissors.


If they’re born here, they’re legal. If they’re not yet viable and they are unwanted such that they would burden our government financial support system, because the idiots didn’t use protection (or the Pope told them they couldn’t), then abortion should remain an option for the parents.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> If they’re born here, they’re legal. If they’re not yet viable and they are unwanted such that they would burden our government financial support system, because the idiots didn’t use protection (or the Pope told them they couldn’t), then abortion should remain an option for the parents.


No, I mean really, really late term, like anybody walking around who is not here legally.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

*YOUTUBE Bans How-To Firearm Videos...*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I mean really, really late term, like anybody walking around who is not here legally.


With a scissors? Gross.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> So you're on a public forum openly discussing the murder of illegals?


No, abortion isn't murder, it just removes the parasite from the host. Do I have that about right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> With a scissors? Gross.


That is how abortions are done.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, abortion isn't murder, it just removes the parasite from the host. Do I have that about right?


Who are you quoting, certainly not me?


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is how abortions are done.


Who told you that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Who told you that?


I'm a Dr.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 21, 2018)

espola said:


> He has done worse.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I mean really, really late term, like anybody walking around who is not here legally.


Getting bored eh? Not getting the reich-wing love you crave?


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*Filthy Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> So you're on a public forum openly discussing the murder of illegals?


*You have quite the difficulty with intent !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2018)

espola said:


> He has done worse.


*Oh Please.......Thief.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Getting bored eh? Not getting the reich-wing love you crave?


Busy removing all doubt......eh?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2018)

Tolerance you say? Why of course! 

http://m.newson6.com/story.aspx?story=37770198&catId=112042


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Do you ever wonder why these Breitbart (and every place Joe takes his "news" from) writers almost never have a cv online? That's not the case with qualified journalists and academics.



Don't Go To College - Kurt Schlichter
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2018/03/22/dont-go-to-college-n2463171?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwi5_LOC5v_ZAhUK2IMKHT6_BLEQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw1iAyD31ICySxfdh7HrbGHC


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't Go To College - Kurt Schlichter
> 7 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2018/03/22/dont-go-to-college-n2463171?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwi5_LOC5v_ZAhUK2IMKHT6_BLEQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw1iAyD31ICySxfdh7HrbGHC


Yes... why go to college when you can be like Sheriff Joe and live at your parents the rest of your life.  

God it really does feel like I'm going to be part of the generation that kills the notion American dream.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... why go to college when you can be like Sheriff Joe and live at your parents the rest of your life.
> 
> God it really does feel like I'm going to be part of the generation that kills the notion American dream.


You mean the liberal wet dream, don't you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

This is CNN

WHOA: *THIS* is why CNN cancelled an interview with Kyle Kashuv?!
21 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/03/21/whoa-this-is-why-cnn-cancelled-an-interview-with-kyle-kashuv/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwijz7iX8P_ZAhUS84MKHUpyDiMQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw06cI-E6xPkY7a4-SFUUHAq
*Conversation*


Kyle Kashuv
@KyleKashuv

.@CNN canceled my interview with them for a RT of an article that states actual facts in there, but for some reason they don't say a word when people call @DLoesch a child murderer, the @NRA murderers, and @marcorubio is like looking down the barrel of an AR-15 on their network.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... why go to college when you can be like Sheriff Joe and live at your parents the rest of your life.
> 
> God it really does feel like I'm going to be part of the generation that kills the notion American dream.


In Nigeria, the group Boko Haram is a jihadi terrorist organization who preaches that western education is a sin. It’s really what these people like Joe believe. We don’t want qualified and educated people helping us form educated opinions any more. We want our emotions and corporate leaders to guide us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> In Nigeria, the group Boko Haram is a jihadi terrorist organization who preaches that western education is a sin. It’s really what these people like Joe believe. We don’t want qualified and educated people helping us form educated opinions any more. We want our emotions and corporate leaders to guide us.


Dope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Dick’s Virtue Signaling Costs Them…Literally

Posted at 6:00 pm on March 21, 2018 by Tom Knighton

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter







Dick’s Sporting Goods figured it was riding the wave of public sentiment when it announced it wouldn’t sell long guns to anyone under the age of 21 following the Parkland massacre. It was a piece of corporate virtue signaling, and it automatically made them the target of ire in the firearms community.

Then again, who cares about those guys? There aren’t that many of them, right?

Weeelll…it seems that maybe they should have cared just a little.

Just weeks after halting sales of all firearms to customers under the age of 21 and banning AR-type rifles in its Field and Stream stores, retail giant Dick’s Sporting Goods announced a “deeper-than-expected” sales drop as their stock sank the most in four months, according to Fortune.

“There’s going to be some pushback and we expected that,” said CEO Edward Stack, in an earnings call with Wall Street analysts, CNN reports. “There are going to be the people who don’t shop us anymore for anything.”

Fortune is careful to tell its readers not to blame the company’s struggles on its anti-gun stance. Dick’s has struggled with “excessive inventory and deep discounting,” and it’s been unable to compete with Amazon and Nike, who have both been pushing customers to make online purchases.

Still, Fortune admits that Dick’s has no direct competition. After Sports Authority’s collapse in 2016, Dick’s became the only national chain of its kind, and investors were hopeful the company could capitalize on its singularity.

…

Gun enthusiasts won’t be surprised to learn that the gun and hunting parts of Dick’s business has been “extremely soft,” according to Sam Poser, analyst for Susquehanna Financial Group. He told Fortune that Dick’s decision to limit gun sales was a “prudent decision both from a business and PR perspective,” though it’s unclear why angering a customer base would ever be a prudent business decision.

Anyone feel bad for them? Anyone? Anyone at all?

You, in the back? Oh, you were just stretching. My bad.

So no one feels bad for them. I sure don’t. They made their bed, and now they get to lie in it. They decided it was better to virtue signal than conduct business.

_Fortune_ can try and spin this any way it wants, but there’s one inescapable fact. A company that is having trouble decided to put politics before business. Now they’re facing a lawsuit over their policy and are likely to face even more as they proceed, all because they decided to get political. They screwed up.

Even if their policy accounts for only a small percentage of the loss, it’s still a loss that was entirely avoidable. Anyone with half a brain knew what was going to happen when they made that announcement. The moment they said they would no longer sell long guns to people age 18-20 despite it being legal to do so, they _knew_ they would anger the gun community. They knew people who valued the Second Amendment would stop shopping in their stores, and not just for gun stuff, but for anything.

They knew it, and they did it anyway, which means at least some portion of this loss is of their own making.

If Dick’s is having this much trouble, what they did is the equivalent of a guy dealing with massive credit card debt and multiple child support payments quitting his job because his boss yelled at someone else. You’re shooting yourself in the foot when you don’t have to. It’s stupid.

And it’s everything they deserve.


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dick’s Virtue Signaling Costs Them…Literally
> 
> Posted at 6:00 pm on March 21, 2018 by Tom Knighton
> 
> ...


Fake News you idiot.

This bullshit is from a pro-gun site, the 6 month performance of DKS is 23% compared to 6.8% for the broad market.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Fake News you idiot.
> 
> This bullshit is from a pro-gun site, the 6 month performance of DKS is 23% compared to 6.8% for the broad market.


Joe doesn’t like facts. When presented with them, he says “fake news.” He prefers fake facts as his news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Fake News you idiot.
> 
> This bullshit is from a pro-gun site, the 6 month performance of DKS is 23% compared to 6.8% for the broad market.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Fake News you idiot.
> 
> This bullshit is from a pro-gun site, the 6 month performance of DKS is 23% compared to 6.8% for the broad market.


How about this?
*Dick's CEO Ramps Up Gun Control Push As Company Suffers 'Deeper-Than-Expected' Losses*
*"There are going to be the people who don’t shop us anymore for anything." *





Ron Antonelli/Bloomberg via Getty Images
ByJames Barrett
March 22, 2018
19k views
Despite acknowledging on CNN last week that his decision to embrace the gun control movement will result in "people who don’t shop us anymore for anything," Dick's Sporting Goods CEO Edward Stack entrenched his company even further in the divisive debate this week by penning an op-ed for The Washington Post in which he called on Congress "to do something about guns."

"As a gun owner, I support the Second Amendment and understand why, for many, the right to bear arms is as American as baseball and apple pie," he wrote. "But I also agree with what Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia wrote in his majority opinion in 2008’s landmark Heller case: 'Like most rights, the right secured by the Second Amendment is not unlimited.' It is 'not a right to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose.'"

"It is clear we have a problem with the gun laws in this country. They are not squarely focused on keeping all of us safe — especially our children," he continued. "There continue to be mass shootings — at our schools, churches and entertainment venues. Following each of these senseless, tragic events there’s a great deal of idle, fruitless talk in the halls of Congress, and then the conversation quickly comes to an end."

Stack's op-ed comes amid troubling financial reports for his sporting goods franchise. As highlighted by Fortune last week, Dick's is seeing a "deeper-than-expected" slow-down in sales basically across the board. Though Fortune stresses that it's not gun sales that are really hurting the company, citing competition from online vendors as the key problem, it acknowledges that the company's very public gun control stance is coloring consumers' perspective.

"Dick’s Sporting Goods Inc. has vowed to limits sales of guns. Its problem, however, is poor sales of everything else," Fortune reports. "Only weeks after winning accolades from gun-control advocates for ending sales of assault rifles at its Field & Stream stores, Dick’s posted a deeper-than-expected sales decline. Its stock sank the most in four months Tuesday in the wake of the quarterly report, which reflected struggles with excess inventory and deep discounting."

So how bad are the numbers?

Shares of Dick’s fell as much as 7.3 percent to $30.19 in New York, the biggest intraday decline since mid-November. They had climbed 13 percent this year through Monday’s close. ... Same-store sales, a key metric, fell 2 percent in the period. Analysts had estimated a drop of 1.2 percent, according to Consensus Metrix. E-commerce sales rose 9 percent.

Interviewed by CNN last week about his company's struggles, Stack said, “There’s going to be some pushback and we expected that. There are going to be the people who don’t shop us anymore for anything." Limiting gun sales beyond legal limits is "not going to be positive from a traffic standpoint and a sales standpoint," he admitted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about this?
> *Dick's CEO Ramps Up Gun Control Push As Company Suffers 'Deeper-Than-Expected' Losses*
> *"There are going to be the people who don’t shop us anymore for anything." *
> 
> ...


I know it's hard for the spineless such as yourself to imagine but some people have and stand by their standards . . . it's what made America great, backbone and integrity.


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about this?


You post nothing but lies in here, all day long.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> You post nothing but lies in here, all day long.


Do you not believe the CEO?
So nothing?
Do you still own a handgun?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know it's hard for the spineless such as yourself to imagine but some people have and stand by their standards . . . it's what made America great, backbone and integrity.


Like your union bosses?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like your union bosses?


Is that supposed to mean something?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that supposed to mean something?


Integrity.
Maybe a better example would be the Clinton Crime Family, huh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe doesn’t like facts. When presented with them, he says “fake news.” He prefers fake facts as his news.


Joe is just a troll, a small minded troll. He has no beliefs, no backbone, no integrity and no friends, why else would he put so much time and effort into his trolling habit?


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you not believe the CEO?


The CEO's comments had nothing to do with the lies you posted previously.


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe a better example would be the Clinton Crime Family, huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> The CEO's comments had nothing to do with the lies you posted previously.


Liar.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


>









Disclaimer: I'm not attempting to fool anyone...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

$18
* OC Fair and Event Center – Costa Mesa, CA *
*March 24 - March 25*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Obviously no father in this household,





Back to Videos
*David Hogg: "Our Parents Don't Know How To Use A F*cking Democracy, So We Have To"*
  Tim Hains
On Date March 23, 2018


The Outline interviewed David Hogg, a 17-year old survivor of the shooting in Parkland, Florida, who says he is the NRA's "worst nightmare." Hogg's interview was laced with profanity against his detractors, Gov. Rick Scott, the NRA, old people and others.

Hogg said he became an activist because adults don't know how to "use a f*cking democracy":

"When your old-ass parent is like, ‘I don’t know how to send an iMessage,’ and you’re just like, ‘Give me the fucking phone and let me handle it.’ Sadly, that’s what we have to do with our government; our parents don’t know how to use a fucking democracy, so we have to."
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2018/03/23/david_hogg_our_parents_dont_know_how_to_use_a_fcking_democracy_so_we_have_to.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

Anyone ever read "Lord of the Flies"?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obviously no father in this household,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean obviously no son in yours.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean obviously no son in yours.


You haven't been paying attention. Not good for an attorney, but exactly when we have cone to expect from our resident fake lawyer.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You haven't been paying attention. Not good for an attorney, but exactly when we have cone to expect from our resident fake lawyer.


Fake lawyer full of fake news. When you say that here, everybody knows it’s a real lawyer with real news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Fake lawyer full of fake news. When you say that here, everybody knows it’s a real lawyer with real news.


I have 2 sons, dummy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Fake lawyer full of fake news. When you say that here, everybody knows it’s a real lawyer with real news.





Right!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Anyone want to celebrate March For Life with me at the OC GunShow today at the OC Fairgrounds?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

No protesters at the gun show, but there were a few hundred in Brea.
TheBlaze

PHOTOS: Armed police, military protect thousands at ‘March for Our Lives’ gun control rally
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/24/photos-armed-police-military-protect-thousands-at-march-for-our-lives-gun-control-rally/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjq0PPQkIbaAhUM7IMKHeghDikQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw22nSXgN4GpvJiUkxTnznNm


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone want to celebrate March For Life with me at the OC GunShow today at the OC Fairgrounds?


Kind of quiet at the gun show today, it seemed most busy tables were the ones selling AR lowers and other AR accessories, by far.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

I feel better already.

Pennsylvania school classrooms equipped with ‘large buckets of rocks’ to fend off would-be killers
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/24/pennsylvania-school-classrooms-equipped-with-large-buckets-of-rocks-to-fend-off-would-be-killers/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjq0PPQkIbaAhUM7IMKHeghDikQqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw3HKqU7Vh1QVNU6s68U4B3h


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Twitter lights up after student’s speech at gun control rally. See if you can spot the reason why.
20 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/24/twitter-lights-up-after-students-speech-at-gun-control-rally-see-if-you-can-spot-the-reason-why/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjq0PPQkIbaAhUM7IMKHeghDikQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0FrM1UIN1ogkDUTfU8Q7yw&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2018)

Joke of the day --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Tolerance


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tolerance
> View attachment 2229


Has limits doesnʻt it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Joke of the day --


Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Joke of the day --


Like to be that gun.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2228
> 
> Twitter lights up after student’s speech at gun control rally. See if you can spot the reason why.
> 20 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/24/twitter-lights-up-after-students-speech-at-gun-control-rally-see-if-you-can-spot-the-reason-why/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjq0PPQkIbaAhUM7IMKHeghDikQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0FrM1UIN1ogkDUTfU8Q7yw&ampcf=1


“I wanʻt to go to chick filet” Just to add to students comments at the walk out.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “I wanʻt to go to chick filet” Just to add to students comments at the walk out.


Hey Iz it’s impressive how you type with Joe’s balls in your mouth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

I told you Iz, she likes you.
I knew she was the jealous type.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey Iz it’s impressive how you type with Joe’s balls in your mouth.


So thats what's in that mind, looks like I made the right decision not going to dinner with you.
You might give Wez a try, you 2 enjoy the same activities.
OBVI


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No protesters at the gun show, but there were a few hundred in Brea.
> TheBlaze
> 
> PHOTOS: Armed police, military protect thousands at ‘March for Our Lives’ gun control rally
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2230


“...baby Johnny’s got fins but he don’t seem to mind, so the family’s all ready to pray at the holy perch, that’s set up in the middle of the gun sale at the church.” Loved the Beat Farmers, they should’ve been bigger.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

YouTube · 9,999,999 Views

1:34
Father Shoots and Kills Sons Kidnapper In Airport For Revenge
May 9, 2012
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=#&ved=0ahUKEwjvo4i0wobaAhUM34MKHS0VD94QwqsBCDEwAQ&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> YouTube · 9,999,999 Views
> 
> 1:34
> Father Shoots and Kills Sons Kidnapper In Airport For Revenge
> ...


Good job finding a 6-year-old story.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Good job finding a 6-year-old story.


6? Pay attention.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 6? Pay attention.


Yes, Joe. 6. Was JW Milam one of your heroes?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yes, Joe. 6. Was JW Milam one of your heroes?


X youʻre supposed to be observing earth day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> “...baby Johnny’s got fins but he don’t seem to mind, so the family’s all ready to pray at the holy perch, that’s set up in the middle of the gun sale at the church.” Loved the Beat Farmers, they should’ve been bigger.


RIP Buddy Blue and Country Dick.
They are a big part of the San Diego I grew up with.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> RIP Buddy Blue and Country Dick.
> They are a big part of the San Diego I grew up with.


Both dead? That sucks. A friend of my sister’s from a long time ago named Steve Marshall wrote songs with them and turned me onto them. They fit my taste as an X, Blasters, etc. guy. Going back even to New Riders...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> X youʻre supposed to be observing earth day.


April 22. My first wedding was on that day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> April 22. My first wedding was on that day.


What was your husband's name?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> April 22. My first wedding was on that day.


The rest of the alarmist choose today.  But it doesnʻt really matter to me.. as long you alarmist do something once a year to support your religion.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What was your husband's name?


Sandy


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> X youʻre supposed to be observing earth day.


I guess bright folks like you use different calendars.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Sandy


Jewish guys are some of my best customers.
Im sorry the marriage didnt last.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Jewish guys are some of my best customers.


Short for Alexandra. Dutch WASP. She picked badly with me but I gave her a great kid (one of my 3 DA players) and found her next husband for her.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Short for Alexandra. Dutch WASP.


Sandy was a cross dresser?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sandy was a cross dresser?


With a pussy. Beats me if it was real or not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I guess bright folks like you use different calendars.


Everday is earth day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> With a pussy. Beats me if it was real or not.


I'll wait for the paperback.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Everday is earth day.


Day before yesterday, I went to feed the chickens, and found three mice in the chicken scratch.
I scooped em up in a cup and dropped em in the yard and only one got away.
The other two got T-Rexed by hen-raptors.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Joke of the day --


Teachers and kids in Israel.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Fake Crime Statistics Lead to 17 Murdered in Parkland
Bruce Bialosky | March 25, 2018
__
_ 








In HBO’s The Wire (truly a transcendental television experience), there is a story line about an upcoming mayoral election and the concerted effort to manipulate the crime stats before the election to make the existing administration look better.  Whether or not this was art imitating life, it replicates how things got started in Broward County, Florida, leading directly to the murder of 17 innocent souls in Parkland.


It seems that every day more revelations come out about the collapse of the system in Parkland that failed to stop the murderer from roaming the halls of a high school with a gun he should never have had an opportunity to legally acquire.  Yet the tale of failure starts way before the fated day he entered the school.

This starts with the Superintendent of Broward County, Robert Runcie, who arrived in his position from Chicago where he worked with Arne Duncan.  Mr. Duncan went from there to serve as President Obama’s Secretary of Education for seven years.  Runcie stated, in October 2011, “I arrived in the district and, shortly after that, began to dive into the data on student performance in the district.  We quickly recognized that Broward had a high number of arrests, suspensions and expulsions. In fact, the highest number in the state. We realized we were not going to be able to create equitable opportunities for success in our school system if our students are not in school.”

Runcie went about redesigning the system to reduce arrests and expulsions. By his own words they identified 13 violations of the code of conduct that were nonviolent, misdemeanor offenses. That is not the case as some of the crimes were violent misdemeanors like what is called “affray.”  The school system went about erasing these crimes from existing.  We all know what happens when individuals are not disciplined for low-level crimes.  They often move on to other low-level crimes or more aggressive anti-social behavior.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

*You Want To Have A Serious Talk About Gun Violence? Let’s Talk About Chicago And Handguns*
March 23rd, 2018
_





Seized handguns are pictured at the police headquarters in New York, New York August 19, 2013. REUTERS/Eric Thayer/File Photo

It seems fairly evident that nobody on the gun control side of the aisle wants to have a serious talk about guns and gun violence. What they want is an easy win. They want to cast the National Rifle Association as the epitome of evil. An army of children is marching on Washington this weekend, and they want to take semi-automatic rifles away, specifically, the spooky AR-15 rifle.

If they were actually serious about gun violence, they’d be talking about places like Chicago and they’d lobby for further regulation of or outright ban on the sale of handguns. Yes, the real numbers actually show riflesare among the safest firearms for an American to own. According to the FBI, Americans are roughly 20 times more likely to die at the end of a handgun.

Yet, handguns are definitively not part of the script the media follows when a mass shooting occurs in America. First, blue check marks start tweeting for gun control while the bodies are still warm. Second come the spin masters like Bloomberg’s anti-gun Everytown USA, which got basically the entire media to repeat a wildly false statistic that 18 school shootings had occurred in 2018. Third come the “thoughtful” and “powerful” opeds, lately from veterans quick to use their service as a lecturing device.

Finally, the big brands come out to play.

We get scary posts on the AR-15 like this one from a two-time Pulitzer recipient at The New York Times, which notes that “173 people have been killed in mass shootings in the United States involving AR-15s, according to a New York Times analysis.” Of course, the article — which reads like a less dishonest version of a press release from Everytown — is missing the context on handguns. How else would they have fit in the swipe at the NRA, the quote from a military veteran for gun control, and all the terrifying language about the infantry’s use of AR-15s?


If we’re to restrict gun deaths to just mass shootings, according to Statista (which uses the FBI’s methodology), handguns are about twice as likely to be used as rifles. We saw the results of handguns on soft targets in the Ft. Hood and Charleston church shootings. Except that it’s much easier to conceal a handgun, there is virtually no difference between a semi-automatic handgun and a rifle when it comes to attacking a close-quarters, defenseless environment like a school or a church.

The “173 deaths since 2007” number is also highly misleading out of context. Roughly four times that number died by gunfire in Chicago in a single year.

Still, not a word about Chicago gun violence from the media and gun control advocates in this recent cycle, while they loudly claim to be the white knights of gun violence.

Their proposed regulations also fit the typical script in that they will have almost no effect on the problem. Raise the age of sales to 21? Average age of a mass shooter is 32. Ban the sale of AR-15s? There are dozens of magazine-fed carbines on the market. Ban the sale of semi-automatic rifles? Most mass shootings occur with handguns.

No no, you’ll hear at their march on DC Saturday, their mascot is definitively the AR-15. Mostly because they just have to do something.But the numbers they carry with them are misleading or false. Their propositions, like banning the AR-15, won’t prevent a determined mass murderer.

But, they assure you, they’re totally serious about the problem._


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Teachers and kids in Israel.....


Yes... well there is a mandatory draft for all Israeli citizens, as is I believe having to carry a firearm with you.  So she probably spent 4 years in the military and handles a gun everyday of her live.  Compare that to how much experience your average American school teacher spends handling a firearm.  

I respect the heck out of Israel, but here in America however I think most of us would prefer not to live in a militarized state- no matter how profitable it would be for the gun lobby.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... well there is a mandatory draft for all Israeli citizens, as is I believe having to carry a firearm with you.  So she probably spent 4 years in the military and handles a gun everyday of her live.  Compare that to how much experience your average American school teacher spends handling a firearm.
> 
> I respect the heck out of Israel, but here in America however I think most of us would prefer not to live in a militarized state- no matter how profitable it would be for the gun lobby.


Why would it be profitable for the GL?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Switzerland has high rate of gun ownership -- and no mass shootings...
https://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Switzerland-has-a-stunningly-high-rate-of-gun-12709383.php


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Revealing scenes from the “March for our Lives”
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/03/24/revealing-scenes-march-lives/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi0n5T60IfaAhWKrlQKHTGhA9IQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw2sLk1MFKwiSKdiW7DoP7nz&ampcf=1
“*MASSIVE CROWDS RALLY COAST TO COAST TO DEMAND GUN CONTROL*”

Wait a minute. I thought this was a rally to end gun violence in schools? Or at least a more generic call to “action.” When did the focus of the entire thing become “gun control?” Ah, well. Nevermind, I guess. _This is CNN_.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake Crime Statistics Lead to 17 Murdered in Parkland
> Bruce Bialosky | March 25, 2018
> __
> _
> ...


I dont want government pointing to my rights as the reason for their failure.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Switzerland has high rate of gun ownership -- and no mass shootings...
> https://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Switzerland-has-a-stunningly-high-rate-of-gun-12709383.php


Almost all Swiss citizens are life-time members of the militia, with regular intense training in use of their weapons.  That is truly a model we could emulate, with no harm to alleged "rights".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Almost all Swiss citizens are life-time members of the militia, with regular intense training in use of their weapons.  That is truly a model we could emulate, with no harm to alleged "rights".


See these nutters don't want to get into any "tests" of mental health as they are certain to fail unless the one giving the test is fellow nutter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See these nutters don't want to get into any "tests" of mental health as they are certain to fail unless the one giving the test is fellow nutter.


Switzerland arms its citizens to protect the state. We have a separate military for that.
Our Constitution is designed to protect the citizens from the state.

There are already laws in place that prohibit criminally insane people from owning weapons.
If those laws are broken, my rights are not to blame.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Switzerland arms its citizens to protect the state. We have a separate military for that.
> Our Constitution is designed to protect the citizens from the state.
> 
> There are already laws in place that prohibit criminally insane people from owning weapons.
> If those laws are broken, my rights are not to blame.


So what are you afraid of?  Do you think someone will declare you insane?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Switzerland arms its citizens to protect the state. We have a separate military for that.
> Our Constitution is designed to protect the citizens from the state.
> 
> There are already laws in place that prohibit criminally insane people from owning weapons.
> If those laws are broken, my rights are not to blame.


What's that got to do with people owning guns who don't deserve or haven't earned that right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> So what are you afraid of?  Do you think someone will declare you insane?


Im not advocating taking anyone's rights away.
We have laws that prohibit the criminally insane from owning weapons, and those laws need to be enforced.
When those laws are broken, my rights are not to blame.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's that got to do with people owning guns who don't deserve or haven't earned that right?


Who are you talking about?


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not advocating taking anyone's rights away.
> We have laws that prohibit the criminally insane from owning weapons, and those laws need to be enforced.
> When those laws are broken, my rights are not to blame.


You didn't answer the question - what are you afraid of?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question - what are you afraid of?


I answered your question thoughtfully and with respect.
Your insinuations merit no further response.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who are you talking about?


Same things Trump was discussing before the NRA meeting when he then flip-flopped.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Same things Trump was discussing before the NRA meeting when he then flip-flopped.


Who are you referring to as not deserving, or "earning" 2nd amendment protections?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question - what are you afraid of?


They still think Obama is coming for their guns . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who are you referring to as not deserving 2nd amendment protections?


 "Take the guns first, go through due process second."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Take the guns first, go through due process second."


Do you agree with that?
I sure as hell dont.

Who doesnt "deserve", or hasnt "earned" the right to be protected by the second amendment?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who are you referring to as not deserving, or "earning" 2nd amendment protections?


Felons, the mentally unstable, people under 21, those convicted of past gun violence, those dealing with drug and alcohol problems, the suicidal, anyone who is not a US citizen, high school drop outs and internet trolls.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you agree with that?
> I sure as hell dont.
> 
> Who doesnt "deserve", or hasnt "earned" the right to be protected by the second amendment?


You don't agree with Heir Trumpf?


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I answered your question thoughtfully and with respect.
> Your insinuations merit no further response.


...Paranoia strikes deep
Into your heart it will creep...

https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/buffalospringfield/forwhatitsworth.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Felons, the mentally unstable, people under 21, those convicted of past gun violence, those dealing with drug and alcohol problems, the suicidal, anyone who is not a US citizen, high school drop outs and internet trolls.


Under your new class of protections my guns would be illegal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't agree with Heir Trumpf?


Not on that one.
He saw the light and backed away.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Under your new class of protections my guns would be illegal.


Under which factor?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not on that one.
> He saw the light and backed away.


Do you admire people who change their opinions so quickly or maybe just tell the people in the room at the time what they want to hear?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Under which factor?


At least one.
You would be banned from owning a firearm, as would rat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> ...Paranoia strikes deep
> Into your heart it will creep...
> 
> https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/buffalospringfield/forwhatitsworth.html


There certainly is . . . something happening here, what it is ain't exactly clear, but there's a man with a gun over there, telling me I've got to beware . . .

This is all playing into the gun manufacturers plan so well. Now liberals will arm themselves knowing there are nutters out there armed to the teeth who could care less if "others" vanish from the planet. Arms dealers love supplying both sides . . . it's a win-win!


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> ...Paranoia strikes deep
> Into your heart it will creep...
> 
> https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/buffalospringfield/forwhatitsworth.html



Haha  great post.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There certainly is . . . something happening here, what it is ain't exactly clear, but there's a man with a gun over there, telling me I've got to beware . . .
> 
> This is all playing into the gun manufacturers plan so well. Now liberals will arm themselves knowing there are nutters out there armed to the teeth who could care less if "others" vanish from the planet. Arms dealers love supplying both sides . . . it's a win-win!


Gun sales were declining since the election of Trump.
What changed?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Haha  great post.


Great song.
Stephen Stills is still one of my favs.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> At least one.
> You would be banned from owning a firearm, as would rat.


Why would I be banned?


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you admire people who change their opinions so quickly or maybe just tell the people in the room at the time what they want to hear?


NRA reminded t that he ran as a Republican, like this --


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would I be banned?


Internet troll.
There may be others, but that one's a lock.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Someone should inform Rick Santorum that CPR won't save anyone who has been shot in the head.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Internet troll.
> There may be others, but that one's a lock.


The last two on my list were just to single you out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Almost all Swiss citizens are life-time members of the militia, with regular intense training in use of their weapons.  That is truly a model we could emulate, with no harm to alleged "rights".


That takes balls.  Or maybe we just have our military honor the oath they took to protect us against ALL enemies foreign and DOMESTIC.  Or we could just pay it lip service like they did yesterday.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See these nutters don't want to get into any "tests" of mental health as they are certain to fail unless the one giving the test is fellow nutter.


You have a test to administer?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would I be banned?


Dementia


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's that got to do with people owning guns who don't deserve or haven't earned that right?


Forget about the mental health test and let's focus on your lack of comprehension.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I answered your question thoughtfully and with respect.
> Your insinuations merit no further response.


You did answer the question.  What was the name of the kid that shot up the school again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Someone should inform Rick Santorum that CPR won't save anyone who has been shot in the head.


It saved you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Take the guns first, go through due process second."


You need guns to do that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The last two on my list were just to single you out.


Yep, and you done banned yourself in the process.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> high school drop outs and internet trolls,


anyone who's used the ignore button because of Hilz loss, people who've only increased their income by $2/hr over the last ten years, people with high capacity keyboards, and aspiring mental health experts.  Very unstable.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dementia


I sidestepped the obvious out of respect for grandad internet troll.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There certainly is . . . something happening here, what it is ain't exactly clear, but there's a man with a gun over there, telling me I've got to beware . . .
> 
> This is all playing into the gun manufacturers plan so well. Now liberals will arm themselves knowing there are nutters out there armed to the teeth who could care less if "others" vanish from the planet. Arms dealers love supplying both sides . . . it's a win-win!


Isn't it ironic that liberals in DC are protected by guns?  Arms dealers love how people say one thing and then turn around and arm themselves.....or have an armed body guard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's that got to do with people owning guns who don't deserve or haven't earned that right?


So rights are deserved and earned?
So Illegals deserve and earned the rights you give then?
How and why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you admire people who change their opinions so quickly or maybe just tell the people in the room at the time what they want to hear?


Are you talking about gay marriage?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would I be banned?


Weren't queers on the list? 
Mentally unstable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Someone should inform Rick Santorum that CPR won't save anyone who has been shot in the head.


It most certainly could.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Isn't it ironic that liberals in DC are protected by guns?  Arms dealers love how people say one thing and then turn around and arm themselves.....or have an armed body guard.


Non-Sequitur . . . once again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yep, and you done banned yourself in the process.


Sorry, but you and yours are the text book examples of internet trolls:

Let's start by getting our definitions straight: An Internet troll is someone who comes into a discussion and posts comments designed to upset or disrupt the conversation. Often, in fact, it seems like there is no real purpose behind their comments _except_ to upset everyone else involved. Trolls will lie, exaggerate, and offend to get a response.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/your-online-secrets/201409/internet-trolls-are-narcissists-psychopaths-and-sadists

An Internet troll is a member of an online social community who deliberately tries to disrupt, attack, offend or generally cause trouble within the community by posting certain comments, photos, videos, GIFs or some other form of online content.

https://www.lifewire.com/types-of-internet-trolls-3485894


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Non-Sequitur . . . once again.


In other words, you wish to avoid the irony of your opinion. . . once again


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, but you and yours are the text book examples of internet trolls:
> 
> Let's start by getting our definitions straight: An Internet troll is someone who comes into a discussion and posts comments designed to upset or disrupt the conversation. Often, in fact, it seems like there is no real purpose behind their comments _except_ to upset everyone else involved. Trolls will lie, exaggerate, and offend to get a response.
> 
> ...


and the irony just keeps on coming


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, but you and yours are the text book examples of internet trolls:
> 
> Let's start by getting our definitions straight: An Internet troll is someone who comes into a discussion and posts comments designed to upset or disrupt the conversation. Often, in fact, it seems like there is no real purpose behind their comments _except_ to upset everyone else involved. Trolls will lie, exaggerate, and offend to get a response.
> 
> ...


If Im one, you are too.
I probably am one, why else would I waste any time here?
You just decided to ban firearms for about two thirds of the country.
Simple.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hold my beer..


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 25, 2018)

I’m Shocked!  Shocked! To learn that a Democrat controlled congress initiated a ridiculously partisan, liberal, commie, socialist effort in the early 70’s to lower the voting age from 21 to 18.  Thank goodness for Republican Nixon to have been completely opposed the concept from the start.  Vetoing it’s passage, and spearheading the legal challenges thereafter.  

The voting age should be 50.  And what’s wrong with returning to when America was Great, and limiting it to white male landowners?

The half dozen paid child actors in DC yesterday that showed up to read Obama written speeches and stand under one lamppost to listen to their fake fellow actors paled in comparison to the hundreds of millions that came for the inauguration last year, filing the entire mall, and all of the surrounding streets and grandstands and parks over the entire DC boundaries.  The reports that many trump supporters could not even get inside the district and were massing in both Chevy Chase and Alexandria are completely accurate.  The bridge over the Potomac was so filled with supporters it was in some danger of collapse.  But it stood as resolute as our finest commander in chief.  

He made two important speeches yesterday.  Both quite brief but compelling.  “Fore!”  At the seventh and 15th tee boxes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If Im one, you are too.
> I probably am one, why else would I waste any time here?
> You just decided to ban firearms for about two thirds of the country.
> Simple.


You way over estimate the number of people who should be exempt from owning guns . . . but then again that fits in with the "all or nothing" narrative you've been fed and push.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You way over estimate the number of people who should be exempt from owning guns . . . but then again that fits in with the "all or nothing" narrative you've been fed and push.


There is hope for you yet.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If Im one, you are too.
> I probably am one, why else would I waste any time here?
> You just decided to ban firearms for about two thirds of the country.
> Simple.


Yea Husker... Ricky's second amendment rights are getting tired of hearing from you're first amendment rights.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... well there is a mandatory draft for all Israeli citizens, as is I believe having to carry a firearm with you.  So she probably spent 4 years in the military and handles a gun everyday of her live.  Compare that to how much experience your average American school teacher spends handling a firearm.
> 
> I respect the heck out of Israel, but here in America however I think most of us would prefer not to live in a militarized state- no matter how profitable it would be for the gun lobby.


I think here in America we should look at all viable & constitutional means that can be reasonably put into practice that protects "gun free" schools.
Arming QUALIFIED teachers and administrators who are WILLING to protect our kids & their students is a viable part of the equation.
Take a look at the airports td, after 9/11 pretty much a militarized facility.
Back ground checks and waiting periods are also reasonable parts to the equation.
The last time an assault weapons ban went into effect, the existing rifles were "exempt" from the legislation & had little or no effect on the number of murders. There are between 5,000,000 & 10,000,000 AR-15s privately owned in America....
There are places like Chicago that have some of the toughest gun laws in the country...how's that working out?
Criminals obviously don't give a damn about gun control laws, only law abiding citizens do.....
Semi automatic rifles were available for decades and we didn't have mass shootings.
Society and the sanctity of life have changed & mental health care is virtually non existent....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

TheBlaze

Turnout for D.C. student gun protest march is far lower than originally reported
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/25/turnout-for-d-c-student-gun-protest-march-is-far-lower-than-originally-reported/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjggp7I4IjaAhUp9YMKHVZmCeoQqUMIOzAH&usg=AOvVaw35aJCmPFGLDU3vHTMbFMSJ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

*WATCH: Actors read gun control facts that don’t fit liberal agenda. Their reactions are priceless.*
_






Actors cold read anti-gun control facts on camera. Their reactions are priceless. (Image source: YouTube screenshot)


Chris Enloe
1 hour
Austen Fletcher, a YouTuber known for his “man on the street” videos, released a new video on Friday showing actors cold reading firearm facts don’t fit the liberal agenda.

And their reactions were priceless.


*What were some of the facts they read?*_

_“According to the CDC, there were roughly 38,000 gun deaths in 2016 — two-thirds of them were suicides.”_
_“There are over five times more murders by knives than by rifles.”_
_“The U.S. has the highest gun ownership in the world, but ranks 28th in gun murders. That’s a rate of 2.97 deaths per 100,000 people.”_
_“Hand guns are responsible for more than 80 percent of total mass shootings.”_
_Between 1993 and 2003, gun ownership increased by 56 percent, while gun violence decreased by nearly half.”_
_“Since 1950, nearly all public mass shootings have occurred in ‘gun free zones.'”_
_“There is a clear correlation between higher firearm ownership and reducing police killings.”_
_“Switzerland, a nation of about 8 million, is armed with an estimated 2 million guns in circulation with limited gun legislation. Switzerland’s overall gun homicide rate is practically zero.”_
_*How did the actors react to the facts?*
“I just kind of blindly chose a side on the whole issue without really thinking about facts,” one of the actors admitted after the reading.

“It’s interesting to actually take the time and see what the facts say as opposed to what I personally feel,” that actor added.

“I mean, I’m gonna be honest. For me, I don’t really, like, go to the main news sources ‘cause a lot of it’s always, like, pushed by an agenda, you know what I mean? So, to get the real facts, you always have to do more research,” another said.

“I mean, it definitely makes me want to do more research about everything that’s happening right now with gun violence,” one actress added.

“Gun control does not really mean crime control,” another actor said of what he learned.

*Watch the video below:*
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You way over estimate the number of people who should be exempt from owning guns . . . but then again that fits in with the "all or nothing" narrative you've been fed and push.


Im not the guy who made the cut.
Neither are you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea Husker... Ricky's second amendment rights are getting tired of hearing from you're first amendment rights.


You must have me confused with someone else.
Im a big first and second amendment guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You must have me confused with someone else.
> Im a big first and second amendment guy.


Yea Ricky, your first ammendment rights regarding second ammendment rights are tiring the gun control nutters.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yea Ricky, your first ammendment rights regarding second ammendment rights are tiring the gun control nutters.


The funniest and scariest thing is that these people believe they are smarter than the rest of us.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The funniest and scariest thing is that these people believe they are smarter than the rest of us.


Hayek called it the fatal conceit.  Just arrogant bastards.  Not to be confused with the beer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Non-Sequitur . . . once again.


Sequitur.

_“According to the CDC, there were roughly 38,000 gun deaths in 2016 — two-thirds of them were suicides.”_
_“There are over five times more murders by knives than by rifles.”_
_“The U.S. has the highest gun ownership in the world, but ranks 28th in gun murders. That’s a rate of 2.97 deaths per 100,000 people.”_
_“Hand guns are responsible for more than 80 percent of total mass shootings.”_
_Between 1993 and 2003, gun ownership increased by 56 percent, while gun violence decreased by nearly half.”_
_“Since 1950, nearly all public mass shootings have occurred in ‘gun free zones.'”_
_“There is a clear correlation between higher firearm ownership and reducing police killings.”_
_“Switzerland, a nation of about 8 million, is armed with an estimated 2 million guns in circulation with limited gun legislation. Switzerland’s overall gun homicide rate is practically zero.”_


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sequitur.
> 
> _“According to the CDC, there were roughly 38,000 gun deaths in 2016 — two-thirds of them were suicides.”_
> _“There are over five times more murders by knives than by rifles.”_
> ...


Raw data --

https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2016/crime-in-the-u.s.-2016/tables/table-12


----------



## xav10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The funniest and scariest thing is that these people believe they are smarter than the rest of us.


Who’s “these people” and who are “the rest of us.” Are you angry about the statistics that Trump got so few votes from those with more education?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who’s “these people” and who are “the rest of us.” Are you angry about the statistics that Trump got so few votes from those with more education?


Where do dropouts fit in on your elite, smart guy scale?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who’s “these people” and who are “the rest of us.” Are you angry about the statistics that Trump got so few votes from those with more education?


Hillary covered the "deplorables" during the election.
Worked out well for her, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary covered the "deplorables" during the election.
> Worked out well for her, wouldn't you agree?


Have you forgotten she won the popular vote?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where do dropouts fit in on your elite, smart guy scale?


I was just asking who the two groups are to which Ricky referred and wondering if the voting data figures into his statement.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary covered the "deplorables" during the election.
> Worked out well for her, wouldn't you agree?


That doesn’t answer my inquiry to Rocky either. I also don’t understand your first sentence.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Have you forgotten she won the popular vote?


No not at all.
But she knew what had to be done to win the electoral college & the presidency and she didn't do that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No not at all.
> But she knew what had to be done to win the electoral college & the presidency and she didn't do that.


What would that have been?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That doesn’t answer my inquiry to Rocky either. I also don’t understand your first sentence.


My first sentence was in response to this: "Are you angry about the statistics that Trump got so few votes from those with more education"
....those less educated, deplorable, ignorant, gun loving, God fearing people...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> What would that have been?


She obviously didn't win the electoral college...but you know that.
What's with the stupid act?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> My first sentence was in response to this: "Are you angry about the statistics that Trump got so few votes from those with more education"
> ....those less educated, deplorable, ignorant, gun loving, God fearing people...


The facts were that far more highly educated people voted for her. Her stupid  statement about “deplorables” undoubtedly cost her many less educated who might have voted for her.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The facts were that far more highly educated people voted for her. Her stupid  statement about “deplorables” undoubtedly cost her many less educated who might have voted for her.


Post the stats if you don't mind...


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> She obviously didn't win the electoral college...but you know that.
> What's with the stupid act?


You said "she knew what had to be done to win the electoral college & the presidency and she didn't do that".  What was it that she knew had to be done but didn't do?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Post the stats if you don't mind...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/fivethirtyeight.com/features/education-not-income-predicted-who-would-vote-for-trump/amp/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who’s “these people” and who are “the rest of us.” Are you angry about the statistics that Trump got so few votes from those with more education?


What's funny and scary, is how much smarter you people think you are than the rest of us.
Post after post, this last post, a perfect example.
You people actually believe us people are beneath you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

I just laugh.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's funny and scary, is how much smarter you people think you are than the rest of us.
> Post after post, this last post, a perfect example.
> You people actually believe us people are beneath you.


I repeat, who are “you people” and who are “the rest of us?”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I repeat, who are “you people” and who are “the rest of us?”


Us "uneducated" and you "highly educated" .
You people and us people.
Has nothing to do with intelligence or actual knowledge.
It has to do with how well you are trained.

(personally, Im untrainable.)


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's funny and scary, is how much smarter you people think you are than the rest of us.
> Post after post, this last post, a perfect example.
> You people actually believe us people are beneath you.


So telling...


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just laugh.


More telling.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Us "uneducated" and you "highly educated" .
> You people and us people.
> Has nothing to do with intelligence or actual knowledge.
> It has to do with how well you are trained.
> ...


Totally agree it has nothing to do with intelligence. But your divisiveness suggests you have a complex. Smartest guy I know is a friend and client (and boss for a few years) for going on 30 years and he’s a high school dropout who enjoys calling me “college boy” in front of a group.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> More telling.


Cheers.


xav10 said:


> Totally agree it has nothing to do with intelligence.


Do you believe your education is superior to mine?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Do you believe your education is superior to mine?


I have no idea what you’ve done or read in your life...those are the things that educate you.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Do you believe your education is superior to mine?


Yes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes.


I wasn't talking to you, other than sending you a flippant, "cheers".
If you were so well educated, you would have figured that out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I have no idea what you’ve done or read in your life...those are the things that educate you.


An intelligent response.
Very rare.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wasn't talking to you, other than sending you a flippant, "cheers".
> If you were so well educated, you would have figured that out.


Sure you did.

Please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Sure you did.
> 
> Please continue.


Continue? Okay.....
You're an arrogant condescending low life asshole...
But you know that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> You said "she knew what had to be done to win the electoral college & the presidency and she didn't do that".  What was it that she knew had to be done but didn't do?


So it's not an act....


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So it's not an act....


Perhaps you think your statement was clear and unambiguous.  It wasn't.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Perhaps you think your statement was clear and unambiguous.  It wasn't.


You're seemingly the only one claiming confusion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

For what it's worth, Abe Lincoln was elected in 1860 with only around 40% of the popular vote....


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> For what it's worth, Abe Lincoln was elected in 1860 with only around 40% of the popular vote....


...and still the leader in the popular vote.

Many Presidents have been elected with less than a majority of the popular vote.  More germane to the point in question would have been Presidents who have been elected despite not winning the popular vote, such as JQ Adams in 1824 (31% to Jackson's 41%), Hayes in 1876 (48% to Tilden's 51%), B Harrison in 1888 (48% to Cleveland's 49%), and w in 2000 (47.9% to Gore's 48.4%).  JQA even finished 2nd in electoral votes, but since none of the 4 electoral college vote-getters got a majority, the House settled the election.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You must have me confused with someone else.
> Im a big first and second amendment guy.


Yet you parrot, "FAKE NEWS!".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where do dropouts fit in on your elite, smart guy scale?


Quitters? . . . aka pulling a Palin. "When going gets tough the tough get going!".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quitters? . . . aka pulling a Palin. "When going gets tough the tough get going!".


But you're good with the fact that Eric Holder quit as AG...


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Do you believe your education is superior to mine?


Probably not.  But I do think you spend more time worrying I might be then you should. 
And that makes me smile.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you parrot, "FAKE NEWS!".


Parrots are annoying!  More so when they are right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Probably not.  But I do think you spend more time worrying I might be then you should.
> And that makes me smile.


He's a bit sensitive in that area.


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I have no idea what you’ve done or read in your life...those are the things that educate you.



*That's because you do NOT use your Brain.....*
*As for education.....it's very easy to see what process YOU followed...*


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's a bit sensitive in that area.



*Go on rub it some more, it won't change your ability to think though.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

http://hill.cm/CnNNgjY


----------



## xav10 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> http://hill.cm/CnNNgjY


I read that. Too bad he’s not still on the Court. A voice of reason. And I’m listening to the Beat Farmers right now. Much better live than on record...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> http://hill.cm/CnNNgjY


We need to revisit lifetime appointments.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> http://hill.cm/CnNNgjY


Repeal and replace makes sense.  A good starting point would be going back to the original proposals of the 1790's before they were mangled with Congressional compromises and Supreme Court decisions.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We need to revisit lifetime appointments.


Why?  Replaced with what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Why?  Replaced with what?


Terms. 10 years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Hmmmm






*WATCH: ‘March for Our Lives’ Supporter LeBron Shoots Machine Guns*
1100 Comments


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quitters? . . . aka pulling a Palin. "When going gets tough the tough get going!".


Is that why you hit the ignore button after the election?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I read that. Too bad he’s not still on the Court. A voice of reason. And I’m listening to the Beat Farmers right now. Much better live than on record...


You people say you dont want to repeal the second amendment out of one side of your mouth, then turn around and applaud people who advocate repealing the second amendment.
This is why you people sell so many guns.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

....also why you people sell so many NRA memberships.
Got my NRA duffle bag yesterday.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people say you dont want to repeal the second amendment out of one side of your mouth, then turn around and applaud people who advocate repealing the second amendment.
> This is why you people sell so many guns.


Then why is Remington filing for bankruptcy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Then why is Remington filing for bankruptcy?


You people need to attack Remington like you do the NRA.
They need you.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people need to attack Remington like you do the NRA.
> They need you.


I loved the NRA until 1977 when they were taken over by outsiders.  I think the same thing is happening to the Republican Party now - and you won't admit either one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I loved the NRA until 1977 when they were taken over by outsiders.  I think the same thing is happening to the Republican Party now - and you won't admit either one.


The NRA was taken over by outsiders?
Where did they come from?


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The NRA was taken over by outsiders?
> Where did they come from?


Firearms industry and politicians seeking advantage.  Is this all new to you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Firearms industry and politicians seeking advantage.  Is this all new to you?


Who was on the inside before?


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who was on the inside before?


The military - NRA was founded by retired Union Generals after the Civil War who wanted to improve the level of rifle expertise among the American population, making it easier to move away from the former Army standard infantry doctrine of a one-shot musket volley followed by a bayonet charge.  

And State, Federal, and private hunting administrations and advocates, since the most-common contact with NRA before 1977 was hunter safety training programs.

What were you led to believe?


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> The military - NRA was founded by retired Union Generals after the Civil War who wanted to improve the level of rifle expertise among the American population, making it easier to move away from the former Army standard infantry doctrine of a one-shot musket volley followed by a bayonet charge.
> 
> And State, Federal, and private hunting administrations and advocates, since the most-common contact with NRA before 1977 was hunter safety training programs.
> 
> What were you led to believe?




*I had to fact check Spola because he has a deep History of Lying....*
*On this matter he seems to be correct. Maybe Spola should tell the *
*TRUTH ALL the TIME !!*


*A Brief History of the NRA*
Dismayed by the lack of marksmanship shown by their troops, Union veterans Col. William C. Church and Gen. George Wingate formed the National Rifle Association in 1871. The primary goal of the association would be to "promote and encourage rifle shooting on a scientific basis," according to a magazine editorial written by Church.

After being granted a charter by the state of New York on November 17, 1871, the NRA was founded. Civil War Gen. Ambrose Burnside, who was also the former governor of Rhode Island and a U.S. senator, became the fledgling NRA's first president.

An important facet of the NRA's creation was the development of a practice ground. In 1872, with financial help from New York State, a site on Long Island, the Creed Farm, was purchased for the purpose of building a rifle range. Named Creedmoor, the range opened a year later, and it was there that the first annual matches were held.

Political opposition to the promotion of marksmanship in New York forced the NRA to find a new home for its range. In 1892, Creedmoor was deeded back to the state and NRA's matches moved to Sea Girt, New Jersey.

The NRA's interest in promoting the shooting sports among America's youth began in 1903 when NRA Secretary Albert S. Jones urged the establishment of rifle clubs at all major colleges, universities and military academies. By 1906, NRA's youth program was in full swing with more than 200 boys competing in matches at Sea Girt that summer. Today, youth programs are still a cornerstone of the NRA, with more than one million youth participating in NRA shooting sports events and affiliated programs with groups such as 4-H, the Boy Scouts of America, the American Legion, Royal Rangers, National High School Rodeo Association and others.

Due to the overwhelming growth of NRA's shooting programs, a new range was needed. Gen. Ammon B. Crichfield, adjutant general of Ohio, had begun construction of a new shooting facility on the shores of Lake Erie, 45 miles east of Toledo, Ohio. Camp Perry became the home of the annual National Matches, which have been the benchmark for excellence in marksmanship ever since. With nearly 6,000 people competing annually in pistol, smallbore and high-power events, the National Matches are one of the biggest sporting events held in the country today.

Through the association's magazine, The American Rifleman, members were kept abreast of new firearms bills, although the lag time in publishing often prevented the necessary information from going out quickly. In response to repeated attacks on the Second Amendment rights, NRA formed the Legislative Affairs Division in 1934. While NRA did not lobby directly at this time, it did mail out legislative facts and analyses to members, whereby they could take action on their own. In 1975, recognizing the critical need for political defense of the Second Amendment, NRA formed the Institute for Legislative Action, or ILA.

Meanwhile, the NRA continued its commitment to training, education and marksmanship. During World War II, the association offered its ranges to the government, developed training materials, encouraged members to serve as plant and home guard members, and developed training materials for industrial security. NRA members even reloaded ammunition for those guarding war plants. Incidentally, the NRA's call to help arm Britain in 1940 resulted in the collection of more than 7,000 firearms for Britain's defense against potential invasion by Germany (Britain had virtually disarmed itself with a series of gun-control laws enacted between World War I and World War II).

After the war, the NRA concentrated its efforts on another much-needed arena for education and training: the hunting community. In 1949, the NRA, in conjunction with the state of New York, established the first hunter education program. Hunter Education courses are now taught by state fish and game departments across the country and Canada and have helped make hunting one of the safest sports in existence. Due to increasing interest in hunting, NRA launched a new magazine in 1973, The American Hunter, dedicated solely to hunting issues year-round. NRA continues its leadership role in hunting today with the Youth Hunter Education Challenge (YHEC), a program that allows youngsters to build on the skills they learned in basic hunter education courses. YHECs are now held in 43 states and three Canadian provinces, involving an estimated 40,000 young hunters.

The American Hunter and The American Rifleman were the mainstays of NRA publications until the debut of The American Guardian in 1997. The Guardian was created to cater to a more mainstream audience, with less emphasis on the technicalities of firearms and a more general focus on self-defense and recreational use of firearms. The Guardian was renamed America's 1st Freedom in June of 2000.

Law enforcement training was next on the priority list for program development. Although a special police school had been reinstated at Camp Perry in 1956, NRA became the only national trainer of law enforcement officers with the introduction of its NRA Police Firearms Instructor certification program in 1960. Today, there are more than 13,000 NRA-certified police and security firearms instructors. Additionally, top law enforcement shooters compete each year in eight different pistol and shotgun matches at the National Police Shooting Championships held in Albuquerque, New Mexico.

In civilian training, the NRA continues to be the leader in firearms education. Over 125,000 certified instructors now train about 1,000,000 gun owners a year. Courses are available in basic rifle, pistol, shotgun, muzzleloading firearms, personal protection, even ammunition reloading. Additionally, nearly 7,000 certified coaches are specially trained to work with young competitive shooters. Since the establishment of the lifesaving Eddie Eagle GunSafe® Program in 1988, more than 28 million pre-kindergarten to fourth grade children have learned that if they see a firearm in an unsupervised situation, they should "STOP. DON'T TOUCH. RUN AWAY. TELL A GROWNUP." Over the past seven years, Refuse To Be A Victim® seminars have helped more than 100,000 men and women develop their own personal safety plan using common sense strategies.

In 1990, NRA made a dramatic move to ensure that the financial support for firearms-related activities would be available now and for future generations. Establishing the NRA Foundation, a 501 (c) (3) tax-exempt organization, provided a means to raise millions of dollars to fund gun safety and educational projects of benefit to the general public. Contributions to the Foundation are tax-deductible and benefit a variety of American constituencies including youth, women, hunters, competitive shooters, gun collectors, law enforcement agents and persons with physical disabilities.

While widely recognized today as a major political force and as America's foremost defender of Second Amendment rights, the NRA has, since its inception, been the premier firearms education organization in the world. But our successes would not be possible without the tireless efforts and countless hours of service our nearly five million members have given to champion Second Amendment rights and support NRA programs. As former Clinton spokesman George Stephanopoulos said, "Let me make one small vote for the NRA. They're good citizens. They call their congressmen. They write. They vote. They contribute. And they get what they want over time."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ....also why you people sell so many NRA memberships.
> Got my NRA duffle bag yesterday.


I'm still waiting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Then why is Remington filing for bankruptcy?


I believe a Remington was used in the sandy hook shooting and Remington is being sued.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Al Sharpton's Half-Brother Took Part In The March For Our Lives - One Day Later He Allegedly Shot And Killed Someone - Now Facing Murder Charges
US | Henry Rodgers


'Took matter in his own hands'


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm still waiting.


I think they had such an overload of new members, they ran out of hats.
The crazy left is selling memberships faster than they can make new hats.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> The military - NRA was founded by retired Union Generals after the Civil War who wanted to improve the level of rifle expertise among the American population, making it easier to move away from the former Army standard infantry doctrine of a one-shot musket volley followed by a bayonet charge.
> 
> And State, Federal, and private hunting administrations and advocates, since the most-common contact with NRA before 1977 was hunter safety training programs.
> 
> What were you led to believe?


Thats all well and good, but they had no problem soliciting my membership.
Im not a gun manufacturer or a politician.
I pay them to represent my position on the second amendment.
Before 1977, there were very few people who were nuts enough to even consider repealing the 2nd amendment.
The NRA has switched gears because the 2nd amendment is under assault.
Anyone can see that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats all well and good, but they had no problem soliciting my membership.
> Im not a gun manufacturer or a politician.
> I pay them to represent my position on the second amendment.
> Before 1977, there were very few people who were nuts enough to even consider repealing the 2nd amendment.
> ...


Yes, yes  . . . and the war on Christmas . . . the war on women  . . . the fight to take your rights . . . the war to "fundamentally change America" . . . the war on religion . . . the war on tobacco . . . the war against fossil fuels . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes  . . . and the war on Christmas . . . the war on women  . . . the fight to take your rights . . . the war to "fundamentally change America" . . . the war on religion . . . the war on tobacco . . . the war against fossil fuels . . .


You're a little wound up today, what's your problem?


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats all well and good, but they had no problem soliciting my membership.
> Im not a gun manufacturer or a politician.
> I pay them to represent my position on the second amendment.
> Before 1977, there were very few people who were nuts enough to even consider repealing the 2nd amendment.
> ...


Anyone, even a high school dropout, can figure out who benefits from rumors that firearms will soon be taken off the market.

Which one of the 15 points was the "gullible" one again?


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes  . . . and the war on Christmas . . . the war on women  . . . the fight to take your rights . . . the war to "fundamentally change America" . . . the war on religion . . . the war on tobacco . . . the war against fossil fuels . . .



*Yep.....you do know the TRUTH...you just can't connect Democrat with your above statement....*

*Maybe someday....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Yep.....you do know the TRUTH...you just can't connect Democrat with your above statement....*
> 
> *Maybe someday....*


Yep, one is, the rest are all yours. Made up BS is made up BS . . . and declaring the obvious is unnecessary . . . we all know what you and yours are no need to repeat it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Anyone, even a high school dropout, can figure out who benefits from rumors that firearms will soon be taken off the market.
> 
> Which one of the 15 points was the "gullible" one again?


Jack ass..


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Jack ass..


No, the correct answer is 13.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think they had such an overload of new members, they ran out of hats.
> The crazy left is selling memberships faster than they can make new hats.



Good job, kids: Donations to NRA’s Political Victory Fund tripled in February
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/03/27/good-job-kids-donations-to-nras-political-victory-fund-tripled-in-february/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwivvqqi-Y7aAhUi8IMKHSmyAm4QqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw3H2uWKMHFyvmgahKLUJ82s


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think they had such an overload of new members, they ran out of hats.
> The crazy left is selling memberships faster than they can make new hats.


'Fear & Loathing' just like before . . . just like always. Crank up the crazies!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> No, the correct answer is 13.


No it's jack ass, jack ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Liberals is so stupid,
Liberal Journos Tell Justice Stevens To Shut-Up About Dinging The Second Amendment
US | Chris White


'This is exactly the kind of thing that motivates the right'


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 'Fear & Loathing' just like before . . . just like always. Crank up the crazies!


Your fear mixed with your ignorance sells guns and NRA memberships.
Im not lying to you.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your fear mixed with your ignorance sells guns and NRA memberships.
> Im not lying to you.


So what's happening to Remington?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwjz79_Opo_aAhUqrFQKHc02AcUQFggsMAE&url=https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-02-27/gun-sales-surge-after-florida-school-shooting&https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwjz79_Opo_aAhUqrFQKHc02AcUQtwIIMjAC&url=https://www.cbsnews.com/video/gun-sales-surge-after-school-shooting/&usg=AOvVaw2BIUEbr9po0GG7PkgT8Czvusg=AOvVaw1ngozt4r70DMHqtfTdKdYA
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwjz79_Opo_aAhUqrFQKHc02AcUQFgg4MAQ&url=https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/mar/6/florida-long-gun-sales-surge-after-parkland-shooti/&usg=AOvVaw1S9LES-LYUYvK_Tly0Bd6J


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&ved=0ahUKEwjz79_Opo_aAhUqrFQKHc02AcUQFghEMAY&url=http://www.businessinsider.com/assault-style-gun-sales-surge-after-florida-school-shooting-2018-3&usg=AOvVaw0C2K35lJGLn01TCDVn-Rgm


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&ved=0ahUKEwjz79_Opo_aAhUqrFQKHc02AcUQFgg-MAU&url=http://www.breitbart.com/california/2017/12/22/ammunition-sales-surge-in-california/&usg=AOvVaw0m0Co39TXDA3j657cr59_4


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> So what's happening to Remington?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=0ahUKEwjKndC1p4_aAhVpsVQKHeghDQkQFghkMAc&url=https://www.fieldandstream.com/answers/rifles/remington-quality&usg=AOvVaw0g5ZZwilJKbbYrryOAgGf0


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=0ahUKEwjKndC1p4_aAhVpsVQKHeghDQkQFghkMAc&url=https://www.fieldandstream.com/answers/rifles/remington-quality&usg=AOvVaw0g5ZZwilJKbbYrryOAgGf0


There was also the issue of some rifles firing when the safety was switched off.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There was also the issue of some rifles firing when the safety was switched off.


That's almost right.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> That's almost right.


Websites and on-line merchants associated with NRA denied the claims of defective Remington firearms for years, such as this --

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/blake-shelton-to-quit-the-voice-over-nbc-remington/

And for everyone reading this, and even those who didn’t click on it, we should all boycott “The Voice” and everything else on NBC until they issue a public apology to Remington. But like Blake Shelton, we won’t. All of us love guns, we love shooting, and we are proud to support the 2nd Amendment, but we really won’t pull the plug on things we like in protest of a perverted hit piece on Remington that was created to attack our gun industry and our 2nd Amendment freedom.​
Sounds like some of the gun-loons regularly posting here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Websites and on-line merchants associated with NRA denied the claims of defective Remington firearms for years, such as this --
> 
> https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/blake-shelton-to-quit-the-voice-over-nbc-remington/
> 
> ...


That's almost right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

*‘March for Our Lives’ Leaders Deny They Want to Repeal Second Amendment*

Leaders of the “March for Our Lives” anti-gun protest movement scrambled Tuesday to distance themselves from an op-ed in the New York Times by former Supreme Court Justice John Paul Stevens calling for the Second Amendment to be repealed.

by Joel B. Pollak2038

*…Study: Only 10% of Protesters Were Teens…*
by Joel B. Pollak1289

*…Fake News: CNN’s Cuomo Says ‘No One Calling for 2nd Amendment Repeal’ — After fmr SCOTUS Justice Does… in NY Times!*


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Leaders of the “March for Our Lives” anti-gun protest movement scrambled Tuesday to distance themselves from an op-ed in the New York Times by former Supreme Court Justice John Paul Stevens calling for the Second Amendment to be repealed.


Why distance themselves, idiot gun nuts are bringing this on themselves...  I'm not for repeal but understand why the Country is considering it.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why distance themselves, idiot gun nuts are bringing this on themselves...  I'm not for repeal but understand why the Country is considering it.


I wouldn't repeal it, but I would restate it so the NRA crowd would no longer be getting away with their lies about it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why distance themselves, idiot gun nuts are bringing this on themselves...  I'm not for repeal but understand why the Country is considering it.


Stevens dicussing repeal, which would never happen,  does not mean "the country is considering it."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I wouldn't repeal it, but I would restate it so the NRA crowd would no longer be getting away with their lies about it.


What lies would those be?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why distance themselves, idiot gun nuts are bringing this on themselves...  I'm not for repeal but understand why the Country is considering it.


Why is that?


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What lies would those be?


The NRA reliably resists any attempt to enact reasonable regulations that would keep firearms out of the hands of those who should not have them.  Are you really so ignorant that you don't know that?


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stevens dicussing repeal, which would never happen,  does not mean "the country is considering it."


I'd say the Country is considering all options right now...


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

_"Here's the thing America: we ARE coming for your guns. You have nobody to blame but yourselves. You could have been reasonable. Instead, you've proven over and over that you're NOT sane, you're irresponsible, and you CAN'T be trusted with guns. This is your fault."_


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"Here's the thing America: we ARE coming for your guns. You have nobody to blame but yourselves. You could have been reasonable. Instead, you've proven over and over that you're NOT sane, you're irresponsible, and you CAN'T be trusted with guns. This is your fault."_


Maybe they could sue the NRA for its membership lists and then make sure all those members' firearms are legal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'd say the Country is considering all options right now...


FakePhoto


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"Here's the thing America: we ARE coming for your guns. You have nobody to blame but yourselves. You could have been reasonable. Instead, you've proven over and over that you're NOT sane, you're irresponsible, and you CAN'T be trusted with guns. This is your fault."_


Do you still have your firearm?
How much training did you have before you bought it?
You probably bought it just to butch up.


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> FakePhoto


Source?


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you still have your firearm?
> How much training did you have before you bought it?
> You probably bought it just to butch up.


People like you are the reason real Americans will lose their guns...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe they could sue the NRA for its membership lists and then make sure all those members' firearms are legal.


Maybe it's time for your diaper change before you are strapped down for your nap.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> People like you are the reason real Americans will lose their guns...


Why, I haven't shot anyone today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Source?


Everything you post is BS.


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everything you post is BS.


Oh?

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/this-is-what-the-march-for-our-lives-looked-like-from-space_us_5ab6ae5de4b008c9e5f7dbe4

Right click on image, "search Google for image", admit you're a lying racist piece of trash...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your fear mixed with your ignorance sells guns and NRA memberships.
> Im not lying to you.


No, you are simply repeating what you have been given to say.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Oh?
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/this-is-what-the-march-for-our-lives-looked-like-from-space_us_5ab6ae5de4b008c9e5f7dbe4
> 
> Right click on image, "search Google for image", admit you're a lying racist piece of trash...


A lot more people than attended the last presidential inauguration that's for sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Oh?
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/this-is-what-the-march-for-our-lives-looked-like-from-space_us_5ab6ae5de4b008c9e5f7dbe4
> 
> Right click on image, "search Google for image", admit you're a lying racist piece of trash...


Liar, the Huffington Post is Really Fake news.
Do you still own that man-killing pistol?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> People like you are the reason real Americans will lose their guns...


It's funny you say that about someone you have never met.
Typical, gun owning, liberal hypocrite.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"Here's the thing America: we ARE coming for your guns. You have nobody to blame but yourselves. You could have been reasonable. Instead, you've proven over and over that you're NOT sane, you're irresponsible, and you CAN'T be trusted with guns. This is your fault."_


Here's the thing, anti-America. You can come for our guns, but we wont give them up. You have nothing to blame but the second amendment.


Wez said:


> People like you are the reason real Americans will lose their guns...


This is where the gun grabbers are now.
In the light, where we can see them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A lot more people than attended the last presidential inauguration that's for sure.


For Sure?
Paid protestors don't count,
*Study: Only 10% of D.C. 'March for Our Lives' Protesters ...*
Breitbart News Big Government6 hours ago
Mar 28, 2018 · About *10%* of the participants in the main "March for Our Lives" *protest* in Washington, DC, *were* under 18 years old, and the average age was 49.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Here's the thing, anti-America. You can come for our guns, but we wont give them up. You have nothing to blame but the second amendment.
> 
> 
> This is where the gun grabbers are now.
> In the light, where we can see them.


What percentage of Americans do you think are, "gun grabbers"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What percentage of Americans do you think are, "gun grabbers"?


Maybe 5 to 10 %.
Maybe another 25% would follow like sheep.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe 5 to 10 %.
> Maybe another 25% would follow like sheep.


So what are you so afraid of now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your fear mixed with your ignorance sells guns and NRA memberships.
> Im not lying to you.


You know if these Gun Control nutters started the NRRA with 5 million members of their own, they might be able to do something more than just flappinʻ their lips.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what are you so afraid of now?


Not much.
I cant believe the gun grabbers are actually coming out and telling America they want to repeal the 2nd amendment.
In the past, they always lied about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what are you so afraid of now?


not a damn thing is my guess.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> not a damn thing is my guess.


Then he should quit crying about it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not much.
> I cant believe the gun grabbers are actually coming out and telling America they want to repeal the 2nd amendment.
> In the past, they always lied about it.


Who told you that?


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Here's the thing, anti-America. You can come for our guns, but we wont give them up. You have nothing to blame but the second amendment.


Better kiss and hug your guns while you still have them...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then he should quit crying about it.


And you should quit crying about him crying about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Better kiss and hug your guns while you still have them...


They grow up so fast and have baby guns that grow up in to big guns


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And you should quit crying about him crying about it.


I can accept that as you confirm his tears.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> For Sure?
> Paid protestors don't count,
> *Study: Only 10% of D.C. 'March for Our Lives' Protesters ...*
> Breitbart News Big Government6 hours ago
> Mar 28, 2018 · About *10%* of the participants in the main "March for Our Lives" *protest* in Washington, DC, *were* under 18 years old, and the average age was 49.


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not much.
> I cant believe the gun grabbers are actually coming out and telling America they want to repeal the 2nd amendment.
> In the past, they always lied about it.


I have been hearing people talking about repealing the 2nd Amendment most of my adult life.  Where have you been?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I have been hearing people talking about repealing the 2nd Amendment most of my adult life.  Where have you been?


Listening to you people talk about it without doing anything about it.  What happen to your proposed NRRA?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can accept that as you confirm his tears.


Weak


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I have been hearing people talking about repealing the 2nd Amendment most of my adult life.  Where have you been?


You people usually pretend to support it, but only out of one side of your mouth.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Better kiss and hug your guns while you still have them...


I dont have any disassembled hand guns.
I might not even own a gun.
If I did, or do, I would or will kiss them for you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can accept that as you confirm his tears.


What am I crying about again?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I have been hearing people talking about repealing the 2nd Amendment most of my adult life.  Where have you been?


Ive been right here, defending the second amendment with the rest of us.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people usually pretend to support it, but only out of one side of your mouth.


Coo
coo


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Coo
> coo


Right on cue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

*A Cuban's Warning to Parkland Survivors About the Dangers of Gun Control*

The debate on gun control is being led by the young survivors of the last school shooting. Among them, a young woman of Cuban descent who ha...
panampost.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *A Cuban's Warning to Parkland Survivors About the Dangers of Gun Control*
> 
> The debate on gun control is being led by the young survivors of the last school shooting. Among them, a young woman of Cuban descent who ha...
> panampost.com


*Cuban exile Rebeca Ulloa, "I think [gun control] is one of the reasons why the Castro dictatorship has been in power on the island for more than half a century"
*
*You gun control nutters reading the writing on the wall?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*Appeals to Emotion, Not Facts*

I do not doubt that the teens who led the “March for Our Lives” hold their beliefs sincerely—my contention is that the wider anti-gun movement is shamelessly using the teens to erect an intellectual shield. What sort of person, every cover photo and interview latently ask, could possibly be against these poor kids? *This tactic stifles credible commentary in much the same way as we see advocacy for lower military budgets smeared as unpatriotic. It is the employment of emotion to cow rational dissent.*

What Kasky and his peers seem not to have had time to learn in the whirlwind of their media tours, marches, and walkouts is that gun murders have, in fact, plummeted over the course of the last 30 years. And though each is an atrocity in its own right, even school shootings show no statistical uptick. *According to research from Northeastern University, in contradiction of our current moral panic, there have been only eight shootings that have killed four or more people at K-through-12 schools in the United States in the past 20 years. But the availability heuristic has won the day and instead of hearing the truth—that violence has precipitously fallen—students are being told they’re living through an epidemic of unparalleled danger.*

Should this information dull the pain felt by Kasky, his schoolmates, and the families of the slain? Of course not. But it should influence our policy discussions, which have unfortunately taken on a tone of hysteria. Gun laws are by no means out of bounds for public discussion, and it is valid to use recent events to illustrate flaws in our system, but the leveraging of emotion—both that felt by the Marjorie Stoneman Douglas survivors and that which it evokes from the public—detracts from the quality of our national discourse. To the survivors of the Marjorie Stoneman Douglas shooting, we owe compassion, but to ourselves, we owe a sober and fact-based approach to policy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

https://fee.org/articles/the-anti-gun-movement-s-use-of-child-crusaders-debases-national-discourse/

*The Hubris of Youth*

Kasky and his classmates, driven by grief, anger, and the hubris of youth, have become mascots for the anti-gun movement and darlings of a national media that aids it. Beginning with interviews in the hours after the shooting and a CNN town hall event, their words have been conferred an unearned gravitas.

Age itself does not disqualify a person from contributing a valid argument, but these particular teenagers are acting in response to trauma, and their arguments show it. One line that I suspect will haunt Kasky was delivered in an interview with National Public Radios’s Noel King on the eve of the “March for Our Lives.” *Asked what he has to say to teens with views that differ from his own, teens who enjoy shooting guns for sport, for example, Kasky responded that he would tell them, “We’re marching to protect you from other people like you who have guns.” The line betrays an impulsive authoritarianism that’s been fueled by tragedy, but critically—distressingly—encouraged by a movement that has greedily used the students to further its own message.*

The continued presence of Kasky and his peers in the press implies that opinion-makers think the students’ views not only matter but should matter to the exclusion of others because they have been struck by tragedy. *With each successive interview, the acrimony from the teens, not toward the assailant, but toward peaceful Americans is ratcheted higher.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

espola said:


> No, the correct answer is 13.



*13 this am.....The course Mgmt now has more data on you thief.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Coo
> coo


*THI*
*EF*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I have been hearing people talking about repealing the 2nd Amendment most of my adult life.  Where have you been?


Just more rhetoric from the 'I trust government to do the right thing' crowd....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Coo
> coo


Demen
tia


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

This little bitch it getting way too much attention,





* 
*
*STUDENT WARRIOR HOGG HAVING TROUBLE GETTING INTO COLLEGE....*

_*SON OF RADIO HOST ALEX JONES CHALLENGES TO DEBATE...*_* 
*
*Advertisers Drop Laura Ingraham Over Mocking Tweet...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Feel good video of the day,

An Armed Robber Walked Into A Barber Shop. He Did NOT Walk Out
Video | John Wellington
 Video

Sleep tight, sweet prince.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

*Every Word Liberals Say About Guns Is A Lie *

Kurt Schlichter [URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/victordavishanson/2018/03/29/the-distortions-of-our-unelected-officials-n2465496'][URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/victordavishanson/2018/03/29/the-distortions-of-our-unelected-officials-n2465496'][URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/larryelder/2018/03/29/wheres-the-common-sense-in-common-sense-gun-laws-n2465644'][URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/larryelder/2018/03/29/wheres-the-common-sense-in-common-sense-gun-laws-n2465644'][URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/larryelder/2018/03/29/wheres-the-common-sense-in-common-sense-gun-laws-n2465644'][URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/derekhunter/2018/03/29/go-ahead-try-to-repeal-the-second-amendment-n2465624'] [/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
Let’s start out with a basic premise – if you are a healthy, law-abiding American citizen you should own, and be proficient with, effective firearms and have sufficient ammunition on hand to act to defend yourself, your family, your community, and your Constitution. That’s what free people do.

Of course, it’s the people who _don’t_ have those tools – backed up by the random goofy vet who tweets pics of himself turning in his personal weapons to baffled and embarrassed law enforcement officers – who want to take your firearms from you. Which presents certain practical difficulties when push comes to shove.

_Wait, no, that’s crazy talk. No one wants to take your guns! No one! Stop talking crazy like that because it’s crazy! _

_And that sign the weirdo at the March for Fewer Rights is holding that says “Harry Potter Would Ban Assault Weapons”? What sign? This is just about common sense gun regulations, not gun control! And all the speakers wanting to ban guns? You, uh, misheard them. Oh wait, now Justice McCryptkeeper has an op-ed in the New York Times called “__Repeal the Second Amendment__.” _

_DAMN IT, HE’S OFF MESSAGE! _

_Uh, what op-ed? No one wants to repeal the Second Amendment. Seriously, no one wants to take your guns. There’s nothing behind the curtain. Are you going to believe your own lying eyes and ears?_


Yeah, we are. You know, if liberals propose to gaslight us, to make us think we are insane for seeing what we are looking at, then they really need to be more … subtle. But subtlety is not a big thing with the Teen Titans of Tyranny. You know, there’s a limit to how long you can tolerate having a pack of moppet puppets and their Twitter troll teammates telling you that YOU HAVE THE BLOOD OF CHILDREN ON YOUR HANDS!

[Spoiler: You don’t have blood on your hands].

Here’s the deal – everything the liberals say about guns is a lie. Every. Single. Thing.

It’s a lie when they scream that you can hit the Guns-2-Go drive-thru and buy yourself a fully semi-automatic assault machine gun with high-powered 5.56 mm rounds, because glorified 5.56 mm rounds are “high-powered” on their planet, faster and quicker than you can call an Uber.

It’s a lie when they say an armed citizenry would be powerless in the face of a leftist government equipped with tanks and artillery and bombers – though their assumption that a leftist government would use tanks and artillery and bombers on the American people seems like a pretty good reason for having an armed citizenry.

It’s a lie when they say they only want to have a “conversation” and seek only “bipartisan compromise.” Foamy Marco Rubio got suckered into that grift just like Chuck Schumer suckered him into pushing amnesty, and they’ve been ritually disemboweling him ever since.

“_Bought and paid for by the NRA; wants children murdered; blah blah blah_.” You know the score. He went to that CNN town hall, which seemed more like a dinner theater staging of _The Crucible_, and tried to be a nice, open-minded guy, and they slaughtered him. There’s a lesson for you – never show these aspiring Red Guards any weakness. They hate us fans of the Constitution for resisting, but at least they have to grudgingly respect that we won’t roll over. But Rubio is weak, and he showed his belly, and they despise him for it.

By the way, Marco’s latest megafail is his refusal to campaign against Democrat Bill Nelson in the upcoming Senate race. If you need to reach him, he’ll be in his gimp box.


Though soft boys like Marco and his fellow submissive Fredocons refuse to acknowledge it, the other side’s goal is simple – they want us disarmed. But why? They know that Normal Americans are perfectly capable of safely owning all kinds of firearms. You slice the Democrat-run blue cities out of the statistics and America’s gun murder rate is comparable to Mr. Roger’s Neighborhood. They absolutely know that. But that’s not remotely the point.

What they cannot abide is us Normals being proud and free.

To disarm us would forever convert us from citizens to subjects. They get that our identity is wrapped up not in our guns themselves, but in the fact that armed we have the ability to control our destiny. If necessary, an armed citizenry can tell those who would trample our rights, “No” – and to back it up with force if necessary.

Liberals constantly sneer that we are “insecure about our masculinity” and “need guns to feel like men.” Leaving aside the millions of gun-owning women out there who don’t seem to fit within that stupid paradigm, and the irony of leftist doofs opining on manhood, liberals miss the point.


We don’t need guns to be men. We need guns to be _free_ men.

They yearn to see us humbled. They ache to see us made into serfs. That we defy them is bad enough. But they cannot tolerate that we maintain our dignity – the dignity of a citizen that comes with having a say in your own governance and exercising your rights with neither apology nor limitation – and that we maintain our dignity in the face of their hatred and contempt.

They want us disarmed because they want us disenfranchised, discouraged, and no longer disobedient. They want us broken.

But they can’t break us. Even if they had the votes to overturn our constitutional rights – do you think they would stop at the Second Amendment and not move on to the First Amendment next? – the fact that a bunch of aspiring dictators erased the words from the parchment means nothing. Our right to speak and worship freely, and our right to keep and bear arms, were merely _cited_ by the Constitution. That paper did not grant them. The government did not grant them, and the government cannot take them away. Every American was endowed with those rights by his Creator, and as long as we have the will to defend our rights, no collection of creeps is ever going to take them away from us.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2018)

Wez said:


> Better kiss and hug your guns while you still have them...


Who's gonna come and take them away?
Certainly not the likes of  you....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2018)

But is that true? Tell me: What opinion on the subject of guns has been declared _verboten _in the current American debate, never to pass the lips of a conservative lest he be banished from the media forever? The idea that we should be arming teachers, or the ludicrously false claim that more guns leads to less crime, or the belief that military-style rifles are awesome, or the notion that we have no gun problem that can’t be solved by bringing more guns into more places? Which of the policy changes advocated by the Parkland students — a ban on those military-style weapons, raising the age to purchase a rifle from 18 to 21, expanded background checks — may no one “dissent” from? Because I hear conservatives making all of these arguments on TV, on the radio, and online every single day.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/plum-line/wp/2018/03/27/why-conservatives-are-so-mad-about-the-parkland-students/?utm_term=.3eb75da58da1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2018)

One was Photoshopped tearing up the Constitution — a falsehood — and criticized for wearing a flag that represented her Cuban heritage.

A conservative blog said that another wasn’t even at the school during the killings — then had to backtrack on Monday when that also proved false.

The attacks on the teenage survivors of the shooting in Parkland, Fla., have been fierce from the beginning, and have only continued since the students helped spearhead hundreds of protests this weekend.

Two of the most vocal survivors, Emma González, 18, and David Hogg, 17, have been targets of a disproportionate amount of vitriol.

In an interview Tuesday, Mr. Hogg said they had been singled out because of their prominence and emphasized that ad hominem attacks would not end school shootings.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/27/us/parkland-students-hogg-gonzalez.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But is that true? Tell me: What opinion on the subject of guns has been declared _verboten _in the current American debate, never to pass the lips of a conservative lest he be banished from the media forever? The idea that we should be arming teachers, or the ludicrously false claim that more guns leads to less crime, or the belief that military-style rifles are awesome, or the notion that we have no gun problem that can’t be solved by bringing more guns into more places? Which of the policy changes advocated by the Parkland students — a ban on those military-style weapons, raising the age to purchase a rifle from 18 to 21, expanded background checks — may no one “dissent” from? Because I hear conservatives making all of these arguments on TV, on the radio, and online every single day.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/plum-line/wp/2018/03/27/why-conservatives-are-so-mad-about-the-parkland-students/?utm_term=.3eb75da58da1


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One was Photoshopped tearing up the Constitution — a falsehood — and criticized for wearing a flag that represented her Cuban heritage.
> 
> A conservative blog said that another wasn’t even at the school during the killings — then had to backtrack on Monday when that also proved false.
> 
> ...


Really Fake News


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But is that true? Tell me: What opinion on the subject of guns has been declared _verboten _in the current American debate, never to pass the lips of a conservative lest he be banished from the media forever? The idea that we should be arming teachers, or the ludicrously false claim that more guns leads to less crime, or the belief that military-style rifles are awesome, or the notion that we have no gun problem that can’t be solved by bringing more guns into more places? Which of the policy changes advocated by the Parkland students — a ban on those military-style weapons, raising the age to purchase a rifle from 18 to 21, expanded background checks — may no one “dissent” from? Because I hear conservatives making all of these arguments on TV, on the radio, and online every single day.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/plum-line/wp/2018/03/27/why-conservatives-are-so-mad-about-the-parkland-students/?utm_term=.3eb75da58da1


Sounds like the johnny come late NRRA would have been more useful than the inert marches.  I guess you people are content to sit on the sidelines paying lip service to gun control.  All waha, iʻole.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One was Photoshopped tearing up the Constitution — a falsehood — and criticized for wearing a flag that represented her Cuban heritage.
> 
> A conservative blog said that another wasn’t even at the school during the killings — then had to backtrack on Monday when that also proved false.
> 
> ...


It seems clear that when the righties and nutters like Ted Nugent start attacking teenage survivors of a mass murder in their school, the kids are onto something. The make America stupid crowd is scared. Who would attack kids like this?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It seems clear that when the righties and nutters like Ted Nugent start attacking teenage survivors of a mass murder in their school, the kids are onto something. The make America stupid crowd is scared. Who would attack kids like this?


Come on Rat, stop posting as x10...you're not fooling anyone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It seems clear that when the righties and nutters like Ted Nugent start attacking teenage survivors of a mass murder in their school, the kids are onto something. The make America stupid crowd is scared. Who would attack kids like this?


Just as clear as your case for collusion.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just as clear as your case for collusion.


Attacking teenagers as "soulless" after their school was shot up and their friends murdered. What is with you people? Why are you so afraid of everything and everybody?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It seems clear that when the righties and nutters like Ted Nugent start attacking teenage survivors of a mass murder in their school, the kids are onto something. The make America stupid crowd is scared. Who would attack kids like this?


Their on to mass murder, not gun control.  Neither of you, as always, seem to be able to distinguish between the two issues


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Their on to mass murder, not gun control.  Neither of you, as always, seem to be able to distinguish between the two issues


I can never understand you and you don’t listen, so I don’t respond to you anymore. This is an exception. Your response here, for example, has nothing to do with my point about attacking the teens. Your response to my inquiry to Joe about whether you’re a “union boy” which he always denigrates Husker with was also a non-sequitur.


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I can never understand you and you don’t listen, so I don’t respond to you anymore. This is an exception. Your response here, for example, has nothing to do with my point about attacking the teens. Your response to my inquiry to Joe about whether you’re a “union boy” which he always denigrates Husker with was also a non-sequitur.


Izzy is the king of non-sequiturs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I can never understand you and you don’t listen, so I don’t respond to you anymore. This is an exception. Your response here, for example, has nothing to do with my point about attacking the teens.


You said "*the kids are onto something."*



xav10 said:


> It seems clear that when the righties and nutters like Ted Nugent start attacking teenage survivors of a mass murder in their school, *the kids are onto something.* The make America stupid crowd is scared. Who would attack kids like this?


I just told you what they are *"onto".  *It would help if you people took heed of what you post.  You cry non-sequitur because it renders your argument inert.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Izzy is the king of non-sequiturs.


Iz just helps you get to where you are dying to go.
You people are just to dum too reelize it, that why we laugh at you so much.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Izzy is the king of non-sequiturs.


a.k.a. the non-readers dilemma


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iz just helps you get to where you are dying to go.
> You people are just to dum too reelize it, that why we laugh at you so much.


Bull in a China shop they are.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Izzy is the king of non-sequiturs.


I enjoy the debate and I learn from the other side on occasion. Always fruitless engaging with that guy, so I won't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I enjoy the debate and I learn from the other side on occasion. Always fruitless engaging with that guy, so I won't.


Just pay attention to what you write and youʻll be fine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I enjoy the debate and I learn from the other side on occasion. Always fruitless engaging with that guy, so I won't.


I will have him dumb things down for you two.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

DNC vice chair calls for repeal of the Second Amendment in tweet

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/03/31/dnc-vice-chair-calls-for-repeal-of-the-second-amendment-in-tweet/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjA2NG7x5raAhVn2IMKHaXRDzcQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw0lwjsQxnqkY4wZbHT7nd-O


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DNC vice chair calls for repeal of the Second Amendment in tweet
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/03/31/dnc-vice-chair-calls-for-repeal-of-the-second-amendment-in-tweet/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjA2NG7x5raAhVn2IMKHaXRDzcQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw0lwjsQxnqkY4wZbHT7nd-O


Another day...  another the world is ending post from Joe.  Who woulda thunk-


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Another day...  another the world is ending post from Joe.  Who woulda thunk-


No, just trying to figure out the democrats strategy for the upcoming elections and hoping they are as dump as they seem.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, just trying to figure out the democrats strategy for the upcoming elections and hoping they are as dump as they seem.


Oh right... trying to figure out the democrats strategy.  My read on the coming wave is that it has less to do with Democrats strategy so much as Republican's have been sucking at running the country so badly that the election is going to be about them and their track-record.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

I only bothered to cut and paste the first part, but here's the best line in the whole article...

"Without Hillary Clinton to demonize, Trump now faces one opponent he can’t beat: Himself."



> *GOP fears anti-Trump wave*
> http://thehill.com/opinion/campaign/381201-juan-williams-gop-fears-anti-trump-wave
> 
> So far, 24 Republicans have announced their retirements from Congress this cycle. This number is the highest of any congressional cycle since 1973.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh right... trying to figure out the democrats strategy.  My read on the coming wave is that it has less to do with Democrats strategy so much as Republican's have been sucking at running the country so badly that the election is going to be about them and their track-record.


I am not a big fan of Trump, but here you go,





SPRING SHOCK: TRUMP HITS 50% APPROVAL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Another day...  another the world is ending post from Joe.  Who woulda thunk-


Is this what I look like?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not a big fan of Trump, but here you go,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing... I mean  in recent runoff elections Republican's are losing in districts that Trump won the general election by over 20% and you still believe the right-wing blogs when they tell you America is happy with Republican leadership.  

Sucker.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this what I look like?


Looks like women who are going to show up and vote in this November....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Looks like women who are going to show up and vote in this November....


For who?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Amazing... I mean  in recent runoff elections Republican's are losing in districts that Trump won the general election by over 20% and you still believe the right-wing blogs when they tell you America is happy with Republican leadership.
> 
> Sucker.


Shit happens, you do know midterms usually go to the losers, right?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> For who?


Anybody but Trump would be my guess.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shit happens, you do know midterms usually go to the losers, right?


And yet... somehow I don't think this is going to be like a normal midterm for Republican's.  As the results of runoff elections in Alabama, Pennsylvania have shown.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Anybody but Trump would be my guess.


Sounds like a good campaign slogan, maybe the dems will have better luck with it than the republicans did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And yet... somehow I don't think this is going to be like a normal midterm for Republican's.  As the results of runoff elections in Alabama, Pennsylvania have shown.


You could be right, but those were horrible candidates they threw out there, kinda like your 2020 presidential field.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Looks like women who are going to show up and vote in this November....


Like they did the last time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Anybody but Trump would be my guess.


A nice prediction.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You could be right, but those were horrible candidates they threw out there, kinda like your 2020 presidential field.


I'll leave the talk of polls and 2020 to you.  
What I'm seeing with my own eyes is the majority of recent run off elections seem to be breaking for the democrats, even in dark red districts and with candidates that the Presidents personally campaigns behind.  And to me, that speaks louder then your claims of Trump polling at 50%+.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

*#IStandWithLaura: Backlash Builds Against Companies Pulling Ads From Laura Ingraham's Show *
By James Barrett


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *#IStandWithLaura: Backlash Builds Against Companies Pulling Ads From Laura Ingraham's Show *
> By James Barrett


So how many lost sponsors have returned?  Huff and puff but the public supports gun control, even if the conservative elites Ingrahams pals around with don’t. 

You keep talking about repealing the 2nd amendment... I’m going to blame Laura Ingraham and people like her for turning the public against guns with their boorish behavior.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So how many lost sponsors have returned?  Huff and puff but the public supports gun control, even if the conservative elites Ingrahams pals around with don’t.
> 
> You keep talking about repealing the 2nd amendment... I’m going to blame Laura Ingraham and people like her for turning the public against guns with their boorish behavior.


Just a prelude.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So how many lost sponsors have returned?  Huff and puff but the public supports gun control, even if the conservative elites Ingrahams pals around with don’t.
> 
> You keep talking about repealing the 2nd amendment... I’m going to blame Laura Ingraham and people like her for turning the public against guns with their boorish behavior.


I vote Tenacious as the smartest and most well-reasoned poster on here.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Attacking teenagers as "soulless" after their school was shot up and their friends murdered. What is with you people? Why are you so afraid of everything and everybody?



*You are the David Hogg of this Forum.....one useless Alien looking non relevant *
*egotistical gender neutral shit starter who hides in closets and Lies constantly....*

*That about covers it !*

*




*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I vote Tenacious as the smartest and most well-reasoned poster on here.


You're talking on your nutters side right?


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said: ↑
I vote Tenacious as the smartest and most well-reasoned poster on here.




*GOBEARGO* said:


> You're talking on your nutters side right?



*OMG......xyz has lost his ever lovin mind..........*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You're talking on your nutters side right?


Both sides. Lion has possibilities for your side, but too angry all the time.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Both sides. Lion has possibilities for your side, but too angry all the time.


Yes your nominee on your side is very even keel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Yes your nominee on your side is very even keel.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are the David Hogg of this Forum.....one useless Alien looking non relevant *
> *egotistical gender neutral shit starter who hides in closets and Lies constantly....*
> 
> *That about covers it !*
> ...


I would say you are jealous of this young man, he has everything you don't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I would say you are jealous of this young man, he has everything you don't.


Everything we would not want.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everything we would not want.


I see now why the education system is under attack by the right . . . it didn't work for you so you think it must be broken. You get out what you put in. The reich-minded didn't invest much and weren't able to garner much from their school experience. All it seems you got out of it was a distain for anyone not like you or that didn't like you and therein is a wide swath of people represented.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see now why the education system is under attack by the right . . . it didn't work for you so you think it must be broken. You get out what you put in. The reich-minded didn't invest much and weren't able to garner much from their school experience. All it seems you got out of it was a distain for anyone not like you or that didn't like you and therein is a wide swath of people represented.


Dumbing down our education so everyone can graduate and get a participation trophy, especially illegal criminals.

*The Dumbing Down of College Curriculums - dailysignal.com*
https://www.dailysignal.com/2016/08/29/the-*dumbing*-*down*-of-college...
The dumbing down of elementary and secondary education has made its way to the collegiate level; too many unprepared students are admitted despite their inability to do college-level work. Nearly four out


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dumbing down our education so everyone can graduate and get a participation trophy, especially illegal criminals.
> 
> *The Dumbing Down of College Curriculums - dailysignal.com*
> https://www.dailysignal.com/2016/08/29/the-*dumbing*-*down*-of-college...
> The dumbing down of elementary and secondary education has made its way to the collegiate level; too many unprepared students are admitted despite their inability to do college-level work. Nearly four out


 . . . and some of your people still couldn't make it through, and those that did didn't get much out of it.

com·pre·hen·sion
ˌkämprəˈhen(t)SH(ə)n/Submit
noun/
the action or capability of understanding something.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and some of your people still couldn't make it through, and those that did didn't get much out of it.
> 
> com·pre·hen·sion
> ˌkämprəˈhen(t)SH(ə)n/Submit
> ...


We are not anti-education, we anti-indoctrination.


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We are not anti-education, we anti-indoctrination.


Irony personified.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Irony personified.


Ironic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We are not anti-education, we anti-indoctrination.


Typos and grammar aside, you believe some stupid stuff. Unless you are anti America and it's values.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Typos and grammar aside, you believe some stupid stuff. Unless you are anti America and it's values.


Irony alert...from the guy that has extreme issues with a subject and predicate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Typos and grammar aside, you believe some stupid stuff. Unless you are anti America and it's values.


You are probably right, but maybe not.


Hüsker Dü said:


> Typos and grammar aside, you believe some stupid stuff. Unless you are anti America and it's values.


Where does it say we should let people who shouldn't be here stay?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are probably right, but maybe not.
> 
> Where does it say we should let people who shouldn't be here stay?


"Where" does what say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Where" does what say?


I left it wide open for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I left it wide open for you.


The Bible? The Quran? The Dead Sea scrolls? The Constitution? The Torah? The Bill of Rights? The Trump manifesto? Mein Kampf? The Crusader?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Bible? The Quran? The Dead Sea scrolls? The Constitution? The Torah? The Bill of Rights? The Trump manifesto? Mein Kampf? The Crusader?


Yes, where does IT say that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Both sides. Lion has possibilities for your side, but too angry all the time.


Well there you go assuming....I'm not angry counselor
I don't deal well with individuals who are seemingly stupid, hypocritical, like to categorizing & whom assume things they know not.
I deal with & judge individuals.
Enjoy the evening counselor


----------



## xav10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well there you go assuming....I'm not angry counselor
> I don't deal well with individuals who are seemingly stupid, hypocritical, like to categorizing & whom assume things they know not.
> I deal with & judge individuals.
> Enjoy the evening counselor


Naah, keep it simple.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

YouTube Shooter ID'd as Iranian Azeri Vegan Activist Nasim Aghdam
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/03/youtube-shooter-idd-as-persian-azeri-vegan-activist-nasim-aghdam/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj4orOZuqDaAhUkzIMKHUkBDX0QqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw3eGtW7Hsti6Qb098EKT2dQ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Police: Woman Shot 3 Victims at YouTube's San Bruno HQ, Then Killed Self
21 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/live/reports-active-shooter-youtube-headquarters-san-bruno-california/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj4orOZuqDaAhUkzIMKHUkBDX0QqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw1YALOW58Vcc1mEAgRzG_w7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

David Hogg, gun salesman
APRIL 4, 2018
"Background checks for gun sales shattered a record in March."
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/david_hogg_gun_salesman.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Enough already: Parkland kids' fifteen minutes of fame is over
APRIL 4, 2018
It's time for a time-out.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/enough_already_parkland_kids_fifteen_minutes_of_fame_is_over.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Michelle Malkin

Twitter › michellemalkin
So...it was an Iranian female vegan animal rights activist with a grievance against YouTube. A side of crow will go well with that hat. Also: Sriracha sauce.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Police: Woman Shot 3 Victims at YouTube's San Bruno HQ, Then Killed Self
> 21 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/live/reports-active-shooter-youtube-headquarters-san-bruno-california/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj4orOZuqDaAhUkzIMKHUkBDX0QqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw1YALOW58Vcc1mEAgRzG_w7


That's a dude.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Police: Woman Shot 3 Victims at YouTube's San Bruno HQ, Then Killed Self
> 21 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/live/reports-active-shooter-youtube-headquarters-san-bruno-california/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj4orOZuqDaAhUkzIMKHUkBDX0QqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw1YALOW58Vcc1mEAgRzG_w7


“For me animal rights equals human rights,” said Nasim Aghdam, 29, a construction company office manager from San Diego. “Just because they can’t talk doesn’t mean we should take advantage of them.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “For me animal rights equals human rights,” said Nasim Aghdam, 29, a construction company office manager from San Diego. “Just because they can’t talk doesn’t mean we should take advantage of them.”


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


End of conversation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “For me animal rights equals human rights,” said Nasim Aghdam, 29, a construction company office manager from San Diego. “Just because they can’t talk doesn’t mean we should take advantage of them.”


He/she must have been pissed to drive from San Diego to San Bruno, those feminazis's are pretty committed.
At least we can now agree liberalism is definitely a mental condition, in need of immediate medication/therapy.
Can their lobotomy surgery be reversed?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> End of conversation.


Cuz nutters just know what that means . . . it's more nutterese.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He/she must have been pissed to drive from San Diego to San Bruno, those feminazis's are pretty committed.
> At least we can now agree liberalism is definitely a mental condition, in need of immediate medication/therapy.
> Can their lobotomy surgery be reversed?


Your immaturity and insecurity on full display.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cuz nutters just know what that means . . . it's more nutterese.


You can't figure out what "end of conversation" means?
You are not quite as bright as you keep saying you are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Naah, keep it simple.


Simple is too often careless and/or lazy counselor...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


“Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't figure out what "end of conversation" means?
> You are not quite as bright as you keep saying you are.


Your inadvertent mic drop was a bit premature . . . but I'm sure you are use to that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cuz nutters just know what that means . . . it's more nutterese.


troll


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't figure out what "end of conversation" means?
> You are not quite as bright as you keep saying you are.


What do you find wrong with the statement attributed to Nasim Aghdam that you posted?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your immaturity and insecurity on full display.


Jealous?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> troll


Which is the province of a troll, asking for accountability or not showing any?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your inadvertent mic drop was a bit premature . . . but I'm sure you are use to that.


I told that bitch to keep quiet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do you find wrong with the statement attributed to Nasim Aghdam that you posted?


I don't know, let me ask her.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I told that bitch to keep quiet.





Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know, let me ask her.


You certainly march to the beat of a different drummer . . . and respond to the voices in your head instead of what you quote.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly march to the beat of a different drummer . . . and respond to the voices in your head instead of what you quote.


Thank you, chile dip.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2277
> Michelle Malkin
> View attachment 2278
> Twitter › michellemalkin
> So...it was an Iranian female vegan animal rights activist with a grievance against YouTube. A side of crow will go well with that hat. Also: Sriracha sauce.


Dems are liking that kind of irrelevant hateful speech...getting libs elected everywhere. Did everyone see what happened in the Wisconsin Supreme Court election yesterday?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do you find wrong with the statement attributed to Nasim Aghdam that you posted?


Nothing, that's why I wrote it. Mr Yips.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing, that's why I wrote it. Mr Yips.


Keep trying . . . it ain't getting you anywhere but keep trying.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Which is the province of a troll, asking for accountability or not showing any?


With liberty and justice for all.  Relax.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> With liberty and justice for all.  Relax.


 . . . as you troll.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Dems are liking that kind of irrelevant hateful speech...getting libs elected everywhere. Did everyone see what happened in the Wisconsin Supreme Court election yesterday?


Everywhere but the white house.
They invented it, so.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep trying . . . it ain't getting you anywhere but keep trying.


Ok, Mr 3 from the tee.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Which is the province of a troll, asking for accountability or not showing any?


For you, both.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . as you troll.


Iʻm the Billy Goat.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


Animals dont have rights.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Animals dont have rights.


You are a dinosaur, your time will be over someday, for better or for worse. Is that what you people are clinging to, the past?


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


*And she was Middle Eastern with Issues and she " made " the gun shoot...*

*Not the other way around like you Democrats and your little effeminate *
*alien " Hoggtie " spokesperson try to portray it !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a dinosaur, your time will be over someday, for better or for worse. Is that what you people are clinging to, the past?



*Now you are threatening Posters with untimely deaths.......*
*Your Post has been reported....Gato Dung.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Now you are threatening Posters with untimely deaths.......*
> *Your Post has been reported....Gato Dung.*


Grow up you fucking idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He/she must have been pissed to drive from San Diego to San Bruno, those feminazis's are pretty committed.
> At least we can now agree liberalism is definitely a mental condition, in need of immediate medication/therapy.
> Can their lobotomy surgery be reversed?


Not under ACA.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a dinosaur, your time will be over someday, for better or for worse. Is that what you people are clinging to, the past?


Animals cant have "rights", they're animals.
If I were an actual dinosaur, I wouldn't have rights either.
Humans have rights and responsibilities.
Animals live by a different set of laws that have no foundation in reason or morality.
To apply our rights onto the animal world is insane.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Grow up you fucking idiot.


My, my, my, lashing out again.  Whatʻs up dude?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My, my, my, lashing out again.  Whatʻs up dude?


Trump iz still standing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Animals cant have "rights", they're animals.
> If I were an actual dinosaur, I wouldn't have rights either.
> Humans have rights and responsibilities.
> Animals live by a different set of laws that have no foundation in reason or morality.
> To apply our rights onto the animal world is insane.


Whoever is righteous has regard for the life of his beast, but the mercy of the wicked is cruel.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My, my, my, lashing out again.  Whatʻs up dude?


He's an idiot, he makes shit up and babbles nonsense he deserves no respect.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Grow up you fucking idiot.


*NoNo......you grow up you fucking Pussy.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's an idiot, he makes shit up and babbles nonsense he deserves no respect.


*What's sa matta ....Truth hurts doesn't it.....*

*Go on....take yur thumbs and reach back and gently *
*remove the bunched up panties that are causing yur pain...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whoever is righteous has regard for the life of his beast, but the mercy of the wicked is cruel.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2018)

NRA loons --




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=845202149001110


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

espola said:


> NRA loons --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is disgusting . . . stay tuned for the implicit support in here from nono and Co.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

espola said:


> NRA loons --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of loons, when are you starting the NRRA to combat the NRA.  So far you've just been hot air.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is disgusting . . . stay tuned for the implicit support in here from nono and Co.


Is SideThorn a Trump cabinet member? Or is he one of the nutters on here who don’t believe in things like birth certificates or death certificates. They’re just birthers on a slightly different trip...I’m sure they’re birthers as well. Trump’s America.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

espola said:


> NRA loons --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spola ......your a real piece of work for posting that.....*
*The fact that YOU sought that clip out and POSTED it*
*reveals how your twisted brain works.....*
*You haven't exposed anything but your sick twisted mind.*
*Grieving families don't need you promoting crap like that.*

*You Thief.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's an idiot, he makes shit up and babbles nonsense he deserves no respect.


Boy, this whole Trump thing has you all worked up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of loons, when are you starting the NRRA to combat the NRA.  So far you've just been hot air.


E-READER, Union Boy and the Fake attorney, the biggest douchebags around.
Enjoy.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's an idiot, he makes shit up and babbles nonsense he deserves no respect.



*Oh you respect me........Yes you do.*

*You should kneel at my presence Gato....*


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Is SideThorn a Trump cabinet member? Or is he one of the nutters on here who don’t believe in things like birth certificates or death certificates. They’re just birthers on a slightly different trip...I’m sure they’re birthers as well. Trump’s America.


Alex Jones Infowars disciples.  I think they prefer to be known as 2nd Amendment loons, but I wouldn't give them that much respect.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whoever is righteous has regard for the life of his beast, but the mercy of the wicked is cruel.


And...?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Alex Jones Infowars disciples.  I think they prefer to be known as 2nd Amendment loons, but I wouldn't give them that much respect.


I dont think they care what you respect.
Most people dont.

Dont ask why.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think they care what you respect.
> Most people dont.
> 
> Dont ask why.


...don't...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

espola said:


> ...don't...


Hanapaa!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's an idiot, he makes shit up and babbles nonsense he deserves no respect.


Whoever is righteous has regard for the life of his beast, but the mercy of the wicked is cruel.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2018)

espola said:


> NRA loons --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and it looks like there won't be any mass murders for the next few days, because the crisis actors are busy in Oklahoma, pretending to be striking teachers (according to John Enns of the Oklahoma legislature)

http://www.koco.com/article/oklahoma-lawmaker-i-was-told-that-there-were-paid-protesters-here/19685596


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

The media has no interest in a non-white shooter and either do our liberal queerbaits in here.

Tucker Skins The Media’s Coverage Of YouTube HQ Shooting
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/04/tucker-carlson-tonight-youtube-shooting-media-nicolle-wallace/&ved=0ahUKEwi2_O7X_qLaAhVNXK0KHUaoBVoQqUMIMTAC&usg=AOvVaw1FbL9moCqlIM0wWGVWiUsF&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

*Is the Second Amendment for Just the Militia?*
By William Sullivan
Let's begin with the simplest of observations. Our United States Constitution serves two distinct purposes. 

The first is to explicitly enumerate the powers and procedures of our nation's central government, which was defined as the three distinct bodies (which, by the way, two thirds of the high school students currently lecturing us about the Second Amendment cannot name) – the Legislative, the Executive, and the Judicial, with levels of authority descending in that precise order.

The second is to explicitly enumerate the _limitations_ of that central government's power, which is the sole reason why our Bill of Rights exists. The Constitution would not have been ratified in 1791 without the addition of these first ten amendments. Therefore, our Constitution would not exist without the limitations to our central government's authority described therein.

Some miss this simplest of understandings. 

Take Brett Arends, who, in 2016 after the Pulse nightclub massacre in Orlando, committed to a different argument at Market Watch. He argues that the Second Amendment does not describe a "limitation" of the federal government's authority, as is commonly understood of each of the other nine amendments in the Bill of Rights. Rather:

The Second Amendment is an instrument of government. It's not about hunting or gun collecting or carrying your pistol into a saloon. The Founding Fathers left it up to us to pass sensible laws about all these things. The Constitution is about government.

His argument as to the veracity of this statement is among the more laughable things you'll ever read. He cites Alexander Hamilton in Federalist 29, cherry-picking choice phrases from the essay, filling in the gaps with his own thoughts. For example, Arend writes:

Each state militia should be a "select corps," "well trained," and able to perform "the operations of an army." The militia needed "uniformity in ... organization and discipline," wrote Hamilton, so that it could operate like a proper army "in camp and in the field," and so that it could gain the "essential ... degree of proficiency in military functions."

Hamilton _was_ explicitly arguing against a standing, full-time federal military, favoring "well-regulated" militias among the states to preserve liberty from a tyrannical federal government. But Arend's logic appears to be based upon nothing more than an observation of the fact that a "well-regulated militia" is cited by both the Second Amendment and Federalist 29, so therefore, Federalist 29 must be making the case that the Second Amendment's purpose is to secure solely the militia's "right to keep and bear" firearms, not the right of "the people" as the Second Amendment explicitly states. There is nothing more that binds Federalist 29 to Arend's claim.

Perhaps it's pertinent to note, however, that there are mountains of practical examples among Hamilton's contemporaries refuting that claim. 

Samuel Adams, in 1788 (the same year this Federalist Papers essay was published), said plainly that the "Constitution shall never be construed to prevent the people of the United States who are peaceable citizens from keeping their own arms."

James Madison, in 1789, said before the explicit language of the 2nd Amendment had been ratified (emphasis added) that the "_right of the people_ to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed. A well regulated militia, composed of the body of the people, trained to arms, is the best and most natural defense of a free country."

*More inHome*

*Boeing's Role in P5+1 Deal Must Be Investigated*


*GOP: 'Nationalize' the Midterms if You Want to Win*


*The Quest For Objective Truth*


*Google’s near-monopoly may be crumbling*


*After a year-plus of President Trump, Americans now optimistic about the future*
George Mason, in 1788 to the Virginia Ratifying Convention: "I ask, sir, what is the militia? They consist now of the whole people, except a few public officers."

Even Hamilton, in Federalist 29, asserts the same. It's pretty clear that Brett Arend missed a key point Hamilton makes in the essay. 

Arend offers that "Hamilton was scathing about the idea that the 'militia' could mean every Bob, Billy, and Benjamin with a musket," saying Hamilton wrote that a militia is "the only substitute that can be devised for a standing army, and the best possible security against it."

But that's not the whole quote by Hamilton in Federalist 29. It actually reads (emphasis added):

[A]n army of any magnitude ... can never be formidable to the liberties of the people while there is a _large body of citizens_, little, if at all, inferior to them in discipline _or_ the use of arms, who stand ready to defend their own rights and the rights of their fellow citizens. This appears to me the only substitute for a standing army, and the best possible security against it, should it exist.

This is the sentence _immediately_ before the one Arend references, which specifically cites that a "large body of citizens" – i.e., every law-abiding "Bob, Billy, and Benjamin" – should be both disciplined and armed with weaponry comparable to the "standing army," and that this is the "best possible security against [a standing army], _should it exist_." Arend conveniently left that last bit out in his selective dissection of the essay, too. Because that "standing army" _does_ exist, and Hamilton's words are still relevant. 

Hamilton's prescription for liberty was explicit. It describes an armed populace. Never once does he say guns should be limited among law-abiding citizens by the federal government, the tyranny feared by the anti-Federalists, whom he was entreating or hoped to pacify with this essay.

Like the Second Amendment, Hamilton is describing the necessity of a "well-regulated militia" as a reason for an armed populace. Given that a "well-regulated militia" will, at times, be necessary to "the security of a free State," "the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed" by the federal government. 

This is all easily understood and sensible. Why is that wisdom disavowed by modern gun-grabbers, and worse, why are Hamilton's words being misrepresented? 

Leftists lost this battle long ago, because suggesting that the Second Amendment applies only to protect a "state-sponsored militia" and not "the people" was always a losing battle when fought on the grounds of reason. The only way this "militia" boondoggle could succeed would be through revisionist assumptions about a "living Constitution" and judicial activism, not observation of history or honest appraisal of our Constitution's purpose. 

And thankfully, the Supreme Court abrogated all of that nonsense in recent years in the cases of _Heller v. District of Columbia_ and _McDonald v. Chicago_.

Look no farther as to why former justice John Paul Stevens (whose last case over which he presided was _McDonald_) recently penned an op-ed for the New York Times calling for the repeal of the Second Amendment. It is nothing short of surrender to the unmistakable logic of the Second Amendment's purpose. For the sweeping gun regulation that the left demands to be found consistent with the Constitution, the Second Amendment must first be abridged. And that will not happen anytime soon.

Like most gun rights advocates, I appreciate Stevens's honesty, and I welcome the left's efforts to try.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/gop_nationalize_the_midterms_if_you_want_to_win.html
> *GOP: 'Nationalize' the Midterms if You Want to Win*
> 
> _Whenever a Democratic candidate tries to separate himself from the national party – the Bernie Sanderses, the Nancy Pelosis, the Maxine Waterses, the Keith Ellisons – it is the GOP opponent's duty to reel him back in._
> ...


Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. And I am afraid that some of *that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.--Genovese*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Townhall
*They Take the Second Amendment First and the First Amendment Second*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think they care what you respect.
> Most people dont.
> 
> Dont ask why.


You know how people like that think?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Townhall
> *They Take the Second Amendment First and the First Amendment Second*


*George Orwell would be all, “See, told ya!” if he was alive, except he’d probably be in the slammer too for saying things that are illegal to say.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Geeez Sergio Garcia had a rough day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

He won this tournament last year, so he is in post coital mode this year.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He won this tournament last year, so he is in post coital mode this year.


All on a single ho'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

*What Is a Militia, Anyway?*
By J.L. Woodruff
Among the signs carried by many of the half-educated demonstrators protesting the Bill of Rights in Washington, D.C. was one that read, "What part of 'well regulated' don't you understand?" The reference is to the famous introductory phrase of the 2nd Amendment, which says, "A well-regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed." It is safe to say the protester waving the sign meant it as a rebuke to those who think the 2nd Amendment guarantees the right to own firearms.

As a simple declarative sentence, despite the unnecessary use of commas typical of 18th-century writing, the amendment is perfectly clear to anyone with even a rudimentary understanding of English. Yet in recent decades, it has become the source of lies, distortion, and obfuscation by assorted opponents of the Bill of Rights who claim that only members of a militia may own guns. They include federal judges, left-wing activists, the politicians they support, and assorted anti-gun nuts in academia and news organizations. They pay homage to Michael Bloomberg and his Billionaires' Crusade to Disarm the Peons by smearing the National Rifle Association's 5 million members as a bunch of murderers and congressional puppet masters and spread demonstrable nonsense about the Bill of Rights.

Most of them, unlike the mawkish teens pumping their fists like Weathermen at a Viet Cong rally, are real grown-ups in coats and ties, many with law degrees and lots of official-sounding titles that make them seem like authoritative folks who really know what they're talking about. But they don't.

The ACLU, for example, in its hallucinatory interpretation, claims that "the people" in the amendment refers not to persons, but to state governments and their power to establish militias. The left-wingers there do not explain how a description of state powers ended up in a list of things called the "Bill of Rights." Others, including former Supreme Court justice John Paul Stevens, implausibly insist that the amendment guarantees firearm ownership only to members of a militia.

That is one of the greatest public frauds in U.S. history. Fortunately, no one needs a law degree or even extensive knowledge of what America's Founders thought about militias to see through the fraud and to understand the 2nd Amendment. Knowing rudimentary English will do just fine. 

Imagine that the 2nd Amendment is about something other than firearms. Suppose the amendment said, "A well-educated electorate being necessary for the functioning of a free republic, the right of the people to read and write books shall not be infringed."

Does that mean only registered voters may read books? Of course not. The right is guaranteed not to voters, but to people, from whom the electorate is drawn. Does this imaginary amendment mean that only trained librarians may read books? Does it mean that only college graduates may write books? Does it mean that the government gets to decide who may read books, and which books they may read? Of course not. Does it mean that one can read but not write books? Nope. Both are guaranteed activities.

Most important of all, notice that the right to read and write is not dependent on the well educated electorate. The reverse is true: the educated electorate depends on the right. The origin and reason for the right are not mentioned at all. It exists independent of the electorate. The introductory phrase, which does not limit the right, is simply the reason why the right "shall not be infringed."

Violations of the guarantee are not allowed. That could not be more explicit: the right "shall not be infringed." And what does "infringe" mean? It means to limit, curb, restrict, undermine, encroach, or diminish. That is clearly, obviously, and undeniably forbidden.

Anyone who says the right to read and write books is limited to registered voters is either lying or an idiot. Now take a look at the journalists, judges, politicians, and academics pushing the demonstrably false notion that the 2nd Amendment limits the right to gun ownership to militias. They, like CNN's Jeffrey Toobin – a magna cum laude graduate who claims on YouTube that the 2nd Amendment is "ungrammatical and mysterious" – are not idiots (at least not all of them). The people pushing the nonsense that firearms ownership depends on membership in a militia are smart, well educated people. They can read English very well. They know what the 2nd Amendment means. They have chosen to distort that meaning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

‘MUST WATCH!!’ N.C. man schooling city council about gun control WINS Twitter
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/04/05/must-watch-n-c-man-schooling-city-council-about-gun-control-wins-twitter/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiix7WSy6XaAhVG2IMKHSdCAXgQqUMIPTAE&usg=AOvVaw3s_cFLyfiRhaBRsA3motIS


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know how people like that think?


Yes.
I know how all you people think.


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> I know how all you people think.


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> I know how all you people think.


Those people are just like a new box of #2 pencils.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Those people are just like a new box of #2 pencils.


Unsharpened.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

*This guy makes a whole lot of sense.*

Black 2nd Amendment Advocate Breaks Down What Led Him To Stand Up To His City Council And Give His Impassioned Speech 
US | Amber Randall
http://dailycaller.com/2018/04/06/black-gun-advocate-silent-middle/
 Video

'That needs to cease'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Obama Supporters Rush to Save His ‘Dangerous’ School Leniency Policy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2018)

A federal judge dismissed a lawsuit challenging Massachusetts' ban on assault weapons and large-capacity magazines, saying in a ruling released Friday that the weapons fall beyond the reach of the Second Amendment.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/federal-judge-upholds-massachusetts-assault-weapons-ban-54285594


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2018)

espola said:


> ...don't...


*No Don't !*
*Thief.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Love the geniuses who make up a sign like that. 
Reminds me of the women's march last year when a woman held up a sign that said "Look at all these correctly spelled words!"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Love the geniuses who make up a sign like that.
> Reminds me of the women's march last year when a woman held up a sign that said "Look at all these correctly spelled words!"


I couldnt agree more.
#MAGA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I couldnt agree more.
> #MAGA


Don't you mean MTGA?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't you mean MTGA?


No.
#MAGA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No.
> #MAGA.


Who's doing that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who's doing that?


Whoever is willing.
You in?


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't you mean MTGA?


*MAGA*

*Directed at Democrats*

*Make*
*Assholes*
*Go*
*Away*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *MAGA*
> 
> *Directed at Democrats*
> 
> ...


What about the ones that voted for Trump, the ones that without whom Trump would not be president, the two time Obama voters?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whoever is willing.
> You in?


Always have been always will be, but I'm not going to support making Trump great for no apparent reason.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2316


Kin folk?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2316


What a dipshit. He doesn't really think that's a deterrent, does he? It's not. He knows that; he wants the publicity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kin folk?


Brudda


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What a dipshit. He doesn't really think that's a deterrent, does he? It's not. He knows that; he wants the publicity.


Who cares? It's just funny.
That's what's wrong with you sissy, elite libs, you take yourselves too seriously, no sense of humor.
Trump will only be here for another couple of years or maybe 6, you will be fine.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares? It's just funny.
> That's what's wrong with you sissy, elite libs, you take yourselves too seriously, no sense of humor.
> Trump will only be here for another couple of years or maybe 6, you will be fine.


You lost me at “it’s funny.” Sorry, it’s not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You lost me at “it’s funny.” Sorry, it’s not.


Man up Mrs Fake Attorney.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What a dipshit. He doesn't really think that's a deterrent, does he? It's not. He knows that; he wants the publicity.


My only gripe is that the numbers weren't sourced.  Like your post.  Otherwise you got spooled.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My only gripe is that the numbers weren't sourced.  Like your post.  Otherwise you got spooled.


I don’t what what “spooled” is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t what what “spooled” is.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What a dipshit. He doesn't really think that's a deterrent, does he? It's not. He knows that; he wants the publicity.


Dipshit huh? 

Here's a sign the same Sheriff put up a few years back...
“WARNING: Harris County is politically incorrect. We say: Merry Christmas, God Bless America and In God We Trust. We salute our troops and our flag. If this offends you … LEAVE!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t what what “spooled” is.


What what did you say say?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dipshit huh?
> 
> Here's a sign the same Sheriff put up a few years back...
> “WARNING: Harris County is politically incorrect. We say: Merry Christmas, God Bless America and In God We Trust. We salute our troops and our flag. If this offends you … LEAVE!”


He’s a publicity seeker. Nobody says “In God We Trust,” of course. It’s on coins. God Bless America is a song and everybody says Merry Christmas. He’s just a dipshit, is all. I like politically incorrect humor. Rule #1 of all humor seems to escape him...it has to be funny.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What what did you say say?


I said said I don’t know what it is to be spooled. It’s like a fish on a line, maybe? I can probably figure it out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I said said I don’t know what it is to be spooled. It’s like a fish on a line, maybe? I can probably figure it out.


You said, you said, you said....
Sounds like you got a hook in da mout.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He’s a publicity seeker. Nobody says “In God We Trust,” of course. It’s on coins. God Bless America is a song and everybody says Merry Christmas. He’s just a dipshit, is all. I like politically incorrect humor. Rule #1 of all humor seems to escape him...it has to be funny.


See your rule #1 counselor...
And stay close to the east or west coast, cause middle America will eat you up and spit you out like a big ole cheek of chaw....


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You said, you said, you said....
> Sounds like you got a hook in da mout.


Read Joe’s post to which I was responding


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> See your rule #1 counselor...
> And stay close to the east or west coast, cause middle America will eat you up and spit you out like a big ole cheek of chaw....


Quite certain I’ve spent more time in middle America than you have. Gotten along quite well, i might add.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Quite certain I’ve spent more time in middle America than you have. Gotten along quite well, i might add.


You're certainly invited to prove that claim counselor.
Have at it Mr Omaha.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're certainly invited to prove that claim counselor.
> Have at it Mr Omaha.


Don’t go to the Midwest. You’re too cranky. They’re quite friendly. They won’t like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Quite certain I’ve spent more time in middle America than you have. Gotten along quite well, i might add.


Certain like Hillary would win?
Certain like Trump colluded with Russia to fix the election?
Certain means certain, not maybe.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Don’t go to the Midwest. You’re too cranky. They’re quite friendly. They won’t like you.


It's progressive jack asses that make normal folks "cranky"
I've been working in OKC for the last year and half, counselor, building dialysis clinics.
They are farther right than anyone in the kitchen.....they not only liked me, they loved me.
I'm quite friendly counselor....ask anyone who'z ever met me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2018)

I was looking for a live version of the Beer, Bait, 'n Ammo by Kevin Fowler, but couldnt find one, so I posted the Chesnut version. Here's a KF tune all of us can enjoy.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Certain like Hillary would win?
> Certain like Trump colluded with Russia to fix the election?
> Certain means certain, not maybe.


Huh?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2018)

Why so much tension?
Relax and have a beer, amigos.
'Merica.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why so much tension?
> Relax and have a beer, amigos.
> 'Merica.


Usted está en lo cierto mi amigo....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Quite certain I’ve spent more time in middle America than you have. Gotten along quite well, i might add.


Why do right-wing nutters always presume to speak for others or know what they think?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Quite certain I’ve spent more time in middle America than you have. Gotten along quite well, i might add.





Lion Eyes said:


> You're certainly invited to prove that claim counselor.
> Have at it Mr Omaha.





xav10 said:


> Don’t go to the Midwest. You’re too cranky. They’re quite friendly. They won’t like you.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do right-wing nutters always presume to speak for others or know what they think?


As usual Rat is talkin' out his ass...well Duck, who's presuming what about whom?

F'n idiot...


----------



## espola (Apr 8, 2018)

If Ted Nugent has any local enemies, the Texas Rangers will be out at his ranch today confiscating all his firearms.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 8, 2018)

espola said:


> If Ted Nugent has any local enemies, the Texas Rangers will be out at his ranch today confiscating all his firearms.


Yup, law enforcement probably can't stand that idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yup, law enforcement probably can't stand that idiot.


You probably don't know what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

espola said:


> If Ted Nugent has any local enemies, the Texas Rangers will be out at his ranch today confiscating all his firearms.


Musician and gun-rights activist Ted Nugent is facing backlash after saying Democrats are like "rabid coyotes" that should be shot.

According to CNN, Nugent, 69, made the controversial statement Friday in an interview with conspiracy theorist Alex Jones of "InfoWars."

_>> Ted Nugent says Parkland shooting survivors attacking NRA 'have no soul'_

"Just know that evil, dishonesty and scam artists have always been around and that right now they're liberal, they're Democrat, they're RINOs, they're Hollywood, they're fake news, they're media, they're academia and they're half of our government at least," said Nugent, a member of the National Rifle Association's board of directors. 

"So come to that realization. There are rabid coyotes running around. You don't wait till you see one to go get your gun. Keep your gun handy, and every time you see one, shoot one."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Musician and gun-rights activist Ted Nugent is facing backlash after saying Democrats are like "rabid coyotes" that should be shot.
> 
> According to CNN, Nugent, 69, made the controversial statement Friday in an interview with conspiracy theorist Alex Jones of "InfoWars."
> 
> ...


Rabid coyotes attack everything without fear.
Rabid leftists attack the rights of citizens guaranteed in the Constitution.
I would not hesitate to shoot a rabid coyote unless I had no second amendment, in which case I'd lock the door and watch the pestilence spread from behind the window.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rabid coyotes attack everything without fear.
> Rabid leftists attack the rights of citizens guaranteed in the Constitution.
> I would not hesitate to shoot a rabid coyote unless I had no second amendment, in which case I'd lock the door and watch the pestilence spread from behind the window.


You probably do a lot of window peeking.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rabid coyotes attack everything without fear.
> Rabid leftists attack the rights of citizens guaranteed in the Constitution.
> I would not hesitate to shoot a rabid coyote unless I had no second amendment, in which case I'd lock the door and watch the pestilence spread from behind the window.


Nutters are afraid of everything...why not coyotes? Hey did you hear about the “Caravan?” LOL.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nutters are afraid of everything...why not coyotes? Hey did you hear about the “Caravan?” LOL.


What caravan?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 8, 2018)

Those f'n nutters.....afraid of everything....
_________________________________________________________________________________________________

California residents are being warned to be more vigilant about coyotes after four attacks on children in the past month in the Irvine area.

The most recent incident — this past Sunday — involved a 2-year-old child.

“It was a child, about approximately 2 years old, was in the garage. They opened the garage up and the coyote came in and actually got the child on the neck area and part of the cheek,” California Department of Fish and Wildlife Lt. Kent Smirl told ABC’s Los Angeles station KABC.
http://abcnews.go.com/US/california-town-high-alert-coyotes-attack-children/story?id=32355667


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nutters are afraid of everything...why not coyotes? Hey did you hear about the “Caravan?” LOL.


Cue the emotional appeal . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Musician and gun-rights activist Ted Nugent is facing backlash after saying Democrats are like "rabid coyotes" that should be shot.
> 
> According to CNN, Nugent, 69, made the controversial statement Friday in an interview with conspiracy theorist Alex Jones of "InfoWars."
> 
> ...


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nutters are afraid of everything...why not coyotes? Hey did you hear about the “Caravan?” LOL.


I think comparing coyotes to libs is insulting the coyotes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


He's just trying to get some attention like all of ya all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

London's Mayor Declares Intense New 'Knife Control' Policies To Stop Epidemic Of Stabbings
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29179/londons-mayor-declares-intense-new-knife-control-emily-zanotti?amp&ved=0ahUKEwj-pL3mzqvaAhWvpFkKHYKACbMQqUMIMTAA&usg=AOvVaw2CPtlK7mQor7z6-okgsSC-&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Mayor Bill de Blasio's Criminal Justice Director Busted for Gun Possession
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/08/mayor-bill-de-blasios-criminal-justice-director-busted-gun-possession/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjDuY6d0KvaAhUwzlkKHbqnCxIQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw0B6EF_rVX9rMWWMEOPSwdV


----------



## Wez (Apr 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rabid coyotes attack everything without fear.
> Rabid leftists attack the rights of citizens guaranteed in the Constitution.
> I would not hesitate to shoot a rabid coyote unless I had no second amendment, in which case I'd lock the door and watch the pestilence spread from behind the window.


What does this response have anything to do with the comment you were responding too?  Are you actually defending Nugent's comments??


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> What does this response have anything to do with the comment you were responding too?  Are you actually defending Nugent's comments??


Of course he is, he always has, wishes he was just like him. He thinks Teddy boy is still popular and relevant.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course he is, he always has, wishes he was just like him. He thinks Teddy boy is still popular and relevant.


I always get a kick out of how you two answer each other and finish each other's sentences.
Soulmates.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I always get a kick out of how you two answer each other and finish each other's sentences.
> Soulmates.


That's ironic.


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I always get a kick out of how you two answer each other and finish each other's sentences.
> Soulmates.


You didn't answer the questions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the questions.


Looks like it's a 3some.


----------



## Wez (Apr 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I always get a kick out of how you two answer each other and finish each other's sentences.
> Soulmates.


So nothing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> So nothing?


You must be the spit roastie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> So nothing?


Buffoons and fools never back anything up, they can't and they know it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Objectifying once again I see.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Buffoons and fools never back anything up, they can't and they know it.


You not only know of what you speak ,you are what you speak about.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Buffoons and fools never back anything up, they can't and they know it.


Agree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Objectifying once again I see.


Buffoon


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Buffoon


You don't see the image joe posted as a classic example of objectifying?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't see the image joe posted as a classic example of objectifying?


Foolish buffoon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't see the image joe posted as a classic example of objectifying?


Foolish gay buffoon


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Objectifying once again I see.


OBVI


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Objectifying once again I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't see the image joe posted as a classic example of objectifying?


I have a serious question that has been on my mind for some time,
If you see a woman walking down the street and she has a hole in her jeans in the area of her butt, iz it ok to put your finger in it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have a serious question that has been on my mind for some time,
> If you see a woman walking down the street and she has a hole in her jeans in the area of her butt, iz it ok to put your finger in it?


You would have to pull it out of your orifice first.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do right-wing nutters always presume to speak for others or know what they think?



*Poor Poor Rat......such a Gato.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Trying to have it both ways eh? Maybe you don't/can't see the irony . . .


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


We've outlawed certain types of guns, we can do more.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trying to have it both ways eh? Maybe you don't/can't see the irony . . .


Oh, I see the irony.
Do you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oh, I see the irony.
> Do you?


From both sides.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

*Murder, Rape, & Suicide: How An Obama Era 'Diversity' Directive Ushered Injustice Into Our Public Schools *





Photo by Evan Vucci - Pool/Getty Images
April 10, 2018
17.2k views
When a policy intended to create racial equality treats students differently based on the color of their skin and buries serious wrongdoing in the name of diversity, real victimhood is ripe for the making and injustice is bound to flourish.

An Obama-era diversity-themed education directive has been doing just that, according to educators, anti-school violence advocates, and guardians of student victims. Whistle-blowers have uncovered the ushering in of seemingly avoidable rapes, sexual assaults, suicides, murders, and vicious bullying within the halls of our public schools due to a threatening federal guidance issued in 2014.
https://www.dailywire.com/news/29084/murder-rape-suicide-how-obama-era-diversity-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Murder, Rape, & Suicide: How An Obama Era 'Diversity' Directive Ushered Injustice Into Our Public Schools *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker.

Russia approves of this message.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/13/us/politics/trump-school-shootings-obama-discipline-policies.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Sucker.
> 
> Russia approves of this message.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/13/us/politics/trump-school-shootings-obama-discipline-policies.html


Extreme right Trump-nuts = Russia's hand puppets . . . and they like it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Extreme right Trump-nuts = Russia's hand puppets . . . and they like it.


*Obama’s lax discipline policies made schools dangerous*
https://*nypost.com*/2017/12/23/*obamas*-*lax*-discipline-policies-made...
Dec 23, 2017 · *Obama*’s lax discipline policies made schools dangerous. By ... by students emboldened by the lax discipline rules ... *barack obama*, *education*, schools ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

When the Nazis Came for the Guns
TOM MOUNTAIN
Even at age 90, Helga Lustig vividly remembers when she first heard the news that her father had been taken away by the Nazis.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/when_the_nazis_came_for_the_guns.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Extreme right Trump-nuts = Russia's hand puppets . . . and they like it.


You still with the russia collusion mantra?
Its Stormy now, stoopid.

keep up or moveon.org.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When the Nazis Came for the Guns
> TOM MOUNTAIN
> Even at age 90, Helga Lustig vividly remembers when she first heard the news that her father had been taken away by the Nazis.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/when_the_nazis_came_for_the_guns.html


Every lemming should read this.
I know, lemmings dont read.


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Every lemming should read this.


Says the guy who celebrates in not reading a thing...

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/oct/26/ben-carson/fact-checking-ben-carson-nazi-guns/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Says the guy who celebrates in not reading a thing...
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/oct/26/ben-carson/fact-checking-ben-carson-nazi-guns/


Exhibit A.


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Exhibit A.


Stop posting bullshit, I'll stop exposing your lies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

Typically, lemmings prefer to be told what to think by "experts and fact checkers"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Stop posting bullshit, I'll stop exposing your lies.


What exactly did I lie about, you angry little man?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Every lemming should read this.
> I know, lemmings dont read.


One of the best pro-gun, anti Nazi-liberal articles I have read.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> One of the best pro-gun, anti Nazi-liberal articles I have read.


The nazi gun grabbers are well documented.
Lemmings should pick up a book once in awhile.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> Says the guy who celebrates in not reading a thing...
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/oct/26/ben-carson/fact-checking-ben-carson-nazi-guns/


politifact, huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The nazi gun grabbers are well documented.
> Lemmings should pick up a book once in awhile.


Hard to read when goose stepping.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> politifact, huh?


It states that only the enemies of Hitler had their guns confiscated. (convieniently through the use of a gun registry)
Hmmm.
Who do you think would be targeted by the gun grabbers here?


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> politifact, huh?


Ben Carson, huh?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Ben Carson, huh?


Another lemming who cant read.
You people truly are rodent like.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Another lemming who cant read.
> You people truly are rodent like.


What did I miss?


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It states that only the enemies of Hitler had their guns confiscated. (convieniently through the use of a gun registry)
> Hmmm.
> Who do you think would be targeted by the gun grabbers here?


You're first on the list.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

espola said:


> What did I miss?


Your fellow lemming is the rodent who posted Ben Carson's article.
He, and you, failed to read the account I commented on.

You're welcome.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your fellow lemming is the rodent who posted Ben Carson's article.
> He, and you, failed to read the account I commented on.
> 
> You're welcome.


Aren't you the guy who is afraid of his water meter?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Aren't you the guy who is afraid of his water meter?


No.
I actually clean it out for the meter reader on a regular basis.
It hasnt attacked me yet.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No.
> I actually clean it out for the meter reader on a regular basis.
> It hasnt attacked me yet.


That must have been some other plumber who posts here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

espola said:


> What did I miss?


How much time you got?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 11, 2018)

espola said:


> What did I miss?


Trick question?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It states that only the enemies of Hitler had their guns confiscated. (convieniently through the use of a gun registry)
> Hmmm.
> Who do you think would be targeted by the gun grabbers here?


Enemies of the deep state.


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He, and you, failed to read the account I commented on.


From the guy who has literally never read a single link from someone who doesn't share his worldview.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


> From the guy who has literally never read a single link from someone who doesn't share his worldview.


You shouldn't be so literal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

Armed 'Women for Trump' graduation pic generates hate
APRIL 11, 2018
Gun control advocates were none too pleased this week when a 22-year-old “Volunteer” attracted nearly 75,000 “likes” to her graduation picture. Reacti...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/armed_women_for_trump_graduation_pic_generates_hate.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

TheBlaze

Pro-gun control Parkland teacher literally loses control of gun, is arrested for leaving it loaded
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/12/pro-gun-control-parkland-teacher-literally-loses-control-of-gun-is-arrested-for-leaving-it-loaded/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjZ-e36kLfaAhUi44MKHeAjCsIQqUMISTAI&usg=AOvVaw1k8GbhwizPPvFo1fbQlhvX


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> Pro-gun control Parkland teacher literally loses control of gun, is arrested for leaving it loaded
> 17 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/12/pro-gun-control-parkland-teacher-literally-loses-control-of-gun-is-arrested-for-leaving-it-loaded/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjZ-e36kLfaAhUi44MKHeAjCsIQqUMISTAI&usg=AOvVaw1k8GbhwizPPvFo1fbQlhvX


You think that helps your argument?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think that helps your argument?


Just showing the hypocrisy of the lefty gungrabbers.
We should have gun control, lefties shouldn't be allowed to own guns.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just showing the hypocrisy of the lefty gungrabbers.
> We should have gun control, lefties shouldn't be allowed to own guns.


No, you mistakenly posted something that undermines your argument for more guns and then lied about why you posted it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think that helps your argument?


This guy is teaching kids.
Chew on that for awhile.

He should be fired immediately.

He wont be, but he should be.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

"The beauty of the second amendment, is that it will will only be needed when they try to take it away"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> No, you mistakenly posted something that undermines your argument for more guns and then lied about why you posted it.


I didn't mistakenly do anything, just showing you and your dumb ass friends are too stupid to own a firearm, hence, the pile of parts you have locked away so it doesn't jump up, put itself together, load itself and shoot someone.
Unlike you, I read what I post.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't mistakenly do anything, just showing you and your dumb ass friends are too stupid to own a firearm, hence, the pile of parts you have locked away so it doesn't jump up, put itself together, load itself and shoot someone.
> Unlike you, I read what I post.


Bullshit, your dumbshit post countered your bullshit narrative and when you discovered it, you lied about it like a bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Bullshit, your dumbshit post countered your bullshit narrative and when you discovered it, you lied about it like a bitch.


NO, I read this yesterday and posted it today, dumbshit.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NO, I read this yesterday and posted it today, dumbshit.


Doubling down on your lies I see, very dump like


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Bullshit, your dumbshit post countered your bullshit narrative and when you discovered it, you lied about it like a bitch.


What is my narrative?


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is my narrative?


More guns, more guns, more guns...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> More guns, more guns, more guns...


You people are the ones driving gun sales.
Maybe if you just stfu, people wouldnt buy so many guns.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are the ones driving gun sales.
> Maybe if you just stfu, people wouldnt buy so many guns.


Yea, the victims of school shootings should just shut up.... idiot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yea, the victims of school shootings should just shut up.... idiot.


If Im an idiot, why do you people sell so many guns?
Im right on this and you know it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yea, the victims of school shootings should just shut up.... idiot.


They should think before they open their mouths.
I understand that they are young, and easily manipulated, and have been predisposed to years of indoctrination disguised as education, but a few of them always see through the fog.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yea, the victims of school shootings should just shut up.... idiot.


Yes, that is exactly what he said.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If Im an idiot, why do you people sell so many guns?


It's America, half our population is turning into scared little cunts.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They should think before they open their mouths.


So should you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's America, half our population is turning into scared little cunts.


*BOO!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's America, half our population is turning into scared little cunts.


Whoa, whoa, whoa...!
Did you just hit the nail on the head or what?

Half our population is scared of guns.
So scared they want the government to be the only people allowed to have them.
Scared, just not very bright.

Today is Thomas Jefferson's birthday.
He wasnt scared. He said, "The beauty of the second amendment is that we dont need it until they try and take it away".

What a great affirmation of our right to bear arms.
Happy Birthday TJ.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa...!
> Did you just hit the nail on the head or what?
> 
> Half our population is scared of guns.
> ...


The Parkland kids are rightly scared, the idiots stock piling guns are just pussies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Parkland kids are rightly scared, the idiots stock piling guns are just pussies.


Buckets of rocks should do the trick.
...and keep the gun grabbing thing on the lowdown.
(That way you wont sell so many guns)


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

*Perfectionist Fallacy*
Assuming that the only option on the table is perfect success, then rejecting anything that will not work perfectly.

“What's the point of gun control? People are still going to commit gun violence, no matter what.”


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What exactly did I lie about, you angry little man?


*Word on the street has it that Wez is 5'2" with " Blue Balls " from Porta Potty diving.....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> More guns, more guns, more guns...


Never a more true statement spoken, evah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Parkland kids are rightly scared, the idiots stock piling guns are just pussies.


You haven't had pussy since pussy had you.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Did you hear about the nutjob who won't sing the anthem at the Reno minor league ballpark because they won't let her bring her gun in? (Of course, they don't allow guns in a stadium).
I heard it on Fox.
These are just Plain Old American Idiots, right Joe?  
Keep it up!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Did you hear about the nutjob who won't sing the anthem at the Reno minor league ballpark because they won't let her bring her gun in? (Of course, they don't allow guns in a stadium).
> I heard it on Fox.
> These are just Plain Old American Idiots, right Joe?
> Keep it up!


Sounds fine to me, whats your problem with it?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds fine to me, whats your problem with it?


That she went public with her little gun trip.


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That she went public with her little gun trip.


*Your such pansy ass.....*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Your such pansy ass.....*


Waaah! I’m gonna issue a press release because I can’t bring my gun to the stadium while I sing. Waaahh!
Bunch of whiny bitches, the lot of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That she went public with her little gun trip.


Who cares?
She is probably just trolling you.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?
> She is probably just trolling you.


 I heard it on Fox Radio. my new favorite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I heard it on Fox Radio. my new favorite.


Good thing you are comfortable in the closet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just showing the hypocrisy of the lefty gungrabbers.
> We should have gun control, lefties shouldn't be allowed to own guns.


Where's the hypocrisy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This guy is teaching kids.
> Chew on that for awhile.
> 
> He should be fired immediately.
> ...


So is that your argument against allowing everyone to have a gun?
Not allowing anyone to be a teacher?
  . . . or just another dig at the educational system in general (like with all nutters it failed you, so you hold it in contempt)?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't mistakenly do anything, just showing you and your dumb ass friends are too stupid to own a firearm, hence, the pile of parts you have locked away so it doesn't jump up, put itself together, load itself and shoot someone.
> Unlike you, I read what I post.


So you do feel that there are people who should not be allowed to own firearms?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NO, I read this yesterday and posted it today, dumbshit.


Getting defensive now I see . . . guilt written all over you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If Im an idiot, why do you people sell so many guns?
> Im right on this and you know it.


You are correct that there is a large number of people who buy guns due to fear and loathing and you not only support that you applaud it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They should think before they open their mouths.
> I understand that they are young, and easily manipulated, and have been predisposed to years of indoctrination disguised as education, but a few of them always see through the fog.


Those teenagers should think before they scare you and your type into buying more guns because you are afraid people will start to see their point?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's America, half our population is turning into scared little cunts.


Not half, much less, but they are drawing family, friends and other misinformed and uninformed with them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> So should you...


 . . . but unlike the kids who survived a massacre, lil joe will just lie his ass off and get support from fellow spineless nutters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where's the hypocrisy?


Gungrabber carrying a gun and not very good at it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you do feel that there are people who should not be allowed to own firearms?


Of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Getting defensive now I see . . . guilt written all over you.


Have you ever talked to wez?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but unlike the kids who survived a massacre, lil joe will just lie his ass off and get support from fellow spineless nutters.


Lie about what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> The Parkland kids are rightly scared, the idiots stock piling guns are just pussies.


You own a firearm, why?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa...!
> Did you just hit the nail on the head or what?
> 
> Half our population is scared of guns.
> ...


I love how you people argue, 'past' and 'around' the point as if you can't comprehend it . . . thinking that as long as you keep insisting "they" want "all" our guns, you can in essence, avoid the real subject.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I heard it on Fox Radio. my new favorite.


Getting your ideas and news from where Trump does eh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good thing you are comfortable in the closet.


Childish, as your fellow nutters giggle.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Childish, as your fellow nutters giggle.


You Ok?
Drove by some steelworkers today, 1 working and 2 others having a little giggle between themselves, was that you? Union Boy.


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Waaah! I’m gonna issue a press release because I can’t bring my gun to the stadium while I sing. Waaahh!
> Bunch of whiny bitches, the lot of you.



*Keyboard Pussy.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You own a firearm, why?



*David Hogg with a gun......now there's a scary thought.*

*Joe we better get new fishin poles and head ta high ground...*

*Them " Hogg " aliens figured out how ta pull a trigger....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *David Hogg with a gun......now there's a scary thought.*
> 
> *Joe we better get new fishin poles and head ta high ground...*
> 
> *Them " Hogg " aliens figured out how ta pull a trigger....*


Check out my son with a 46lb King in Alaska.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but unlike the kids who survived a massacre, lil joe will just lie his ass off and get support from fellow spineless nutters.


 ....idiot....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you people argue, 'past' and 'around' the point as if you can't comprehend it . . . thinking that as long as you keep insisting "they" want "all" our guns, you can in essence, avoid the real subject.


Just more nonsense from the duck...
....f'n idiot......


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Check out my son with a 46lb King in Alaska.
> View attachment 2357


That is some good eat'n fish.
For God's sake do NOT smoke it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love how you people argue, 'past' and 'around' the point as if you can't comprehend it . . . thinking that as long as you keep insisting "they" want "all" our guns, you can in essence, avoid the real subject.


Ask the UK, first they came for our guns, then the came for our knives. Dummy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That is some good eat'n fish.
> For God's sake do NOT smoke it.


I have been up to Alaska fishing 4 or 5 times in the last 20 years, the last time we went we brought back 369lbs of salmon and halibut fillets between the 2 of us. 
God's country fosho.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have been up to Alaska fishing 4 or 5 times in the last 20 years, the last time we went we brought back 369lbs of salmon and halibut fillets between the 2 of us.
> God's country fosho.


Ever been to the El Capitan Lodge?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Check out my son with a 46lb King in Alaska.
> View attachment 2357


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's America, half our population is turning into scared little cunts.


Yeah that sounds about right.  Same ratio here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ever been to the El Capitan Lodge?


No, but I have seen their boats I believe. Waterfall is the name of the place we go, sorry, whitey only.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!!


The guide just threw it in his arms when he took the hook out, I think he was 12 at the time.
The guide was an Eskimo dude and he broke 60lb line with his bare hands.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have been up to Alaska fishing 4 or 5 times in the last 20 years, the last time we went we brought back 369lbs of salmon and halibut fillets between the 2 of us.
> God's country fosho.


Gun country fosho.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, but I have seen their boats I believe. Waterfall is the name of the place we go, sorry, whitey only.


Yeah the owner, my classmate, is a white hawaiian.  She's been trying to get me to come up there.  Might just have to go soon.  Kama'aina rates.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, but I have seen their boats I believe. Waterfall is the name of the place we go, sorry, whitey only.


I think they all have those metal boats up there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Gun country fosho.....


Yep, it is an hour from ketchikan by float plane.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think they all have those metal boats up there.


Yes,  25 footers , 4 fisherman and 1 guide per boat.
Tremendous experience, but I am sure the ladies in here couldn't handle the swells.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yeah the owner, my classmate, is a white hawaiian.  She's been trying to get me to come up there.  Might just have to go soon.  Kama'aina rates.


Nice


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Check out my son with a 46lb King in Alaska.
> View attachment 2357



*WOW !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, it is an hour from ketchikan by float plane.








*Bush Pilots RULE !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Bush Pilots RULE !*


It iz pretty fun, but that little plane moves around quite a bit when it gets up in altitude.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It iz pretty fun, but that little plane moves around quite a bit when it gets up in altitude.


*Yes they do.....the angle of attack on take off is one of the best parts....*


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

NRA popup ad that appeared right here in my soccer website - "Choose to fight or surrender your firearms!"

I didn't realize that so many of NRA members (or prospective members - it seems to be a recuiting ad) fall into the categories that would be forced to surrender their weapons - like criminals, insane, domestic violence suspects, drug abusers,  juvenile gang members, mental incompetents.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> NRA popup ad that appeared right here in my soccer website - "Choose to fight or surrender your firearms!"
> 
> I didn't realize that so many of NRA members (or prospective members - it seems to be a recuiting ad) fall into the categories that would be forced to surrender their weapons - like criminals, insane, domestic violence suspects, drug abusers,  juvenile gang members, mental incompetents.


How's that NRRA coming along.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Machete Attack Every 90 Minutes in ‘Gun-Free’ Britain
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/04/15/machete-attack-every-90-minutes-gun-free-britain/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjS77uOzbzaAhUFNKwKHS0sCvAQqUMIRjAH&usg=AOvVaw2pKKbSr3TYZLbdR00q3Xjs


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> NRA popup ad that appeared right here in my soccer website - "Choose to fight or surrender your firearms!"
> 
> I didn't realize that so many of NRA members (or prospective members - it seems to be a recuiting ad) fall into the categories that would be forced to surrender their weapons - like criminals, insane, domestic violence suspects, drug abusers,  juvenile gang members, mental incompetents.


The nutters know they’re down so now they’re threatening violence. Again, it’s a good way to rally the troops and, again, straight out of the OJ defense. Defendant keeps saying he’s not guilty, prosecution keeps saying it’s the cops and, when the chips are down, Jonnie Cochrane goes in front of the press and tells everybody there will be riots if OJ is found guilty. All effective tactics.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Machete Attack Every 90 Minutes in ‘Gun-Free’ Britain
> 11 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/04/15/machete-attack-every-90-minutes-gun-free-britain/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjS77uOzbzaAhUFNKwKHS0sCvAQqUMIRjAH&usg=AOvVaw2pKKbSr3TYZLbdR00q3Xjs


New Starbucks opens every 15 hours in Communist China.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The nutters know they’re down so now they’re threatening violence. Again, it’s a good way to rally the troops and, again, straight out of the OJ defense. Defendant keeps saying he’s not guilty, prosecution keeps saying it’s the cops and, when the chips are down, Jonnie Cochrane goes in front of the press and tells everybody there will be riots if OJ is found guilty. All effective tactics.


They will find out like they did in Charlottesville that for every 10 of them there are a thousand to stand up to them . . . they will need to peacefully put down their torches, and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They will find out like they did in Charlottesville that for every 10 of them there are a thousand to stand up to them . . . they will need to peacefully put down their torches, and shut the fuck up.


There you go IPD boy.  Take your meds. And whatever you do, don't set yourself on fire or spontaneously combust.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They will find out like they did in Charlottesville that for every 10 of them there are a thousand to stand up to them . . . they will need to peacefully put down their torches, and shut the fuck up.


Duck shit.......


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> NRA popup ad that appeared right here in my soccer website - "Choose to fight or surrender your firearms!"
> 
> I didn't realize that so many of NRA members (or prospective members - it seems to be a recuiting ad) fall into the categories that would be forced to surrender their weapons - like criminals, insane, domestic violence suspects, drug abusers,  juvenile gang members, mental incompetents.


If you out law and then mandate that AR15's be turn in to the government and don't, you have just become a criminal.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If you out law and then mandate that AR15's be turn in to the government and don't, you have just become a criminal.


I forgot about the AR-15, the deer-slaughtering weapon.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> I forgot about the AR-15, the deer-slaughtering weapon.


Add that to the list too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> I forgot about the AR-15, the deer-slaughtering weapon.


Have you ever shot one?


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever shot one?


I prefer higher-quality rifles.


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They will find out like they did in Charlottesville that for every 10 of them there are a thousand to stand up to them . . . they will need to peacefully put down their torches, and shut the fuck up.



*I don't think Soros and Terry McAuliffe shelled out that much money to*
*bus in 10,000 KKK, Black Lives Matter and ANTIFA members in Charlottesville.*

*Of course your revisionist History says otherwise......*

*Kind a nice being Union influenced LIAR isn't it.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> I prefer higher-quality rifles.


*Oh boy....from Golf Balls to Gun Shops...my my !*


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If you out law and then mandate that AR15's be turn in to the government and don't, you have just become a criminal.


Here is what Stephen King had to say about them --

I have nothing against gun owners, sport shooters, or hunters, but semi-automatic weapons have only two purposes.  One is so that owners can take them to the shooting range once in a while, yell yeehaw and get all horny at the rapid fire and the burning vapour spurting from the end of the barrel.  The other use - the only other use - is to kill people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Here is what Stephen King had to say about them --
> 
> I have nothing against gun owners, sport shooters, or hunters, but semi-automatic weapons have only two purposes.  One is so that owners can take them to the shooting range once in a while, yell yeehaw and get all horny at the rapid fire and the burning vapour spurting from the end of the barrel.  The other use - the only other use - is to kill people.


"The beauty of the second amendment, is that you only need it when they try to take it away"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Here is what Stephen King had to say about them --
> 
> I have nothing against gun owners, sport shooters, or hunters, but semi-automatic weapons have only two purposes.  One is so that owners can take them to the shooting range once in a while, yell yeehaw and get all horny at the rapid fire and the burning vapour spurting from the end of the barrel.  The other use - the only other use - is to kill people.


Who is Stephen King?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> I prefer higher-quality rifles.


Such as?


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

High-quality country shooting - no semi-auto required if you hit your target with every round.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is Stephen King?


Why do you see acting stupid as somehow cute and funny? Is that why you come in here, to take your inner immature childish idiot out for a walk?


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is Stephen King?



*One twisted demented writer who's books are sick !*

*Figures Spola would cite him....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you see acting stupid as somehow cute and funny? Is that why you come in here, to take your inner immature childish idiot out for a walk?



*You're disgusting....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you see acting stupid as somehow cute and funny? Is that why you come in here, to take your inner immature childish idiot out for a walk?


Your immaturity on full display.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you see acting stupid as somehow cute and funny? Is that why you come in here, to take your inner immature childish idiot out for a walk?


You do know there is a politician with that name.
Right dick head?
Why do you like to quote pussy libs who probably have never shot an AR?
You obviously identify with that sort.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

nononono said:


> *One twisted demented writer who's books are sick !*
> 
> *Figures Spola would cite him....*


I know who that freak is, just making sure.
I just didn't think Espola knew, after all, he doesn't read and by his posts never has. How else could he get the nickname E-reader?


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> High-quality country shooting - no semi-auto required if you hit your target with every round.





Sheriff Joe said:


> You do know there is a politician with that name.
> Right dick head?
> Why do you like to quote pussy libs who probably have never shot an AR?
> You obviously identify with that sort.


The politician spells his name "Steven".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> The politician spells his name "Steven".


Who gives a fuck what he says, do you really think he matters? Do you think it surprises anyone?
Do you think he knows anything about guns.
No, no and fuck no.
Quit being dumb.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who gives a fuck what he says, do you really think he matters? Do you think it surprises anyone?
> Do you think he knows anything about guns.
> No, no and fuck no.
> Quit being dumb.


He grew up in a rural area similar to where I grew up, where kids learn about guns from family and friends as soon as they are able to carry one.

His opinion seems to disturb you.  

Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who gives a fuck what he says, do you really think he matters? Do you think it surprises anyone?
> Do you think he knows anything about guns.
> No, no and fuck no.
> Quit being dumb.


I bet his body guard has a gun.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> He grew up in a rural area similar to where I grew up, where kids learn about guns from family and friends as soon as they are able to carry one.
> 
> His opinion seems to disturb you.
> 
> Please continue.


By the statement you posted on him tells me he didn't and doesn't know anything about guns.
Anyone that calls a semi auto handgun automatic shouldn't be lecturing anyone on guns.
Stick to writing books that E won't read.
Wise up old dummy.

Here Iz some more pearls of wisdom from king.







His essay also addresses fellow gun owners:

"No one wants to take away your hunting rifles. No one wants to take away your shotguns. No one wants to take away your revolvers, and no one wants to take away your automatic pistols, as long as said pistols hold no more than ten rounds. If you can't kill a home invader (or your wife, up in the middle of the night to get a snack from the fridge) with ten shots, you need to go back to the local shooting range."


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know who that freak is, just making sure.
> I just didn't think Espola knew, after all, he doesn't read and by his posts never has. How else could he get the nickname E-reader?


*Remember.....he was walking down the road I believe when a car plowed him.....*
*Accidental or Intentional....one wonders.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2018)

The country’s biggest bump stock manufacturer has decided to stop taking orders — and will be shutting down its website for good next month.

“On Sunday, May 20, 2018 at midnight CST, Slide Fire will cease taking orders for its products and shut down its website,” the company said in a statement. “Orders placed prior to May 20th, 2018 will all be processed and shipped.”

entire article:
https://nypost.com/2018/04/17/bump-stock-inventor-announces-hes-shutting-down-business/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Summer Project: AR-15 Build
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/04/18/summer-project-ar-15-build/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiV8NDyssXaAhUFQ6wKHbJQCBEQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw0n-xw83Bwqyc1hLpmFc8NR&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Turns out Parkland activists don’t like clear backpacks or random security checks
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/04/18/turns-out-parkland-activists-dont-like-clear-backpacks-or-random-security-checks/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiA1dHLkcbaAhUq4YMKHUiYAgcQqUMIQjAD&usg=AOvVaw1GCAgu7SWsSsYJYnXkwgeV&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Summer Project: AR-15 Build
> 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/04/18/summer-project-ar-15-build/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiV8NDyssXaAhUFQ6wKHbJQCBEQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw0n-xw83Bwqyc1hLpmFc8NR&ampcf=1


I wonder how hard it is to build on of those.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wonder how hard it is to build on of those.


Probably not very hard, especially for someone that works with his hands. I personally have not tried and tend to have my guns built by the pros, just in case I need it for something that matters, like saving the life of one of these poor anti-American gun grabbers.
I don't know if you have ever shot one, but they are a great weapon.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Probably not very hard, especially for someone that works with his hands. I personally have not tried and tend to have my guns built by the pros, just in case I need it for something that matters, like saving the life of one of these poor anti-American gun grabbers.
> I don't know if you have ever shot one, but they are a great weapon.


If I ever get one, I'll have a pro build it, or at least someone smart and handsome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I ever get one, I'll have a pro build it, or at least someone smart and handsome.


No one can get just one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No one can get just one.


What about the five AKs seized by the AZ border patrol?
Can I just get one where they got theirs?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What about the five AKs seized by the AZ border patrol?
> Can I just get one where they got theirs?


You would have to ask Obama and Holder, they sold those guns to the Mexicans.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You would have to ask Obama and Holder, they sold those guns to the Mexicans.


Good thing theyre illegal in Mexico.
Someone might get hurt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

*Students March Against Guns — Again…

This Time, All Day!
‘Topic deserves more than 17 minutes’*

The teenagers who survived a school shooting in February at a Florida high school that killed 17 people have been the focus of national media attention, including some making the list of Time magazine’s annual World’s 100 Most Influential People.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

All's well that ends well.
*Residents Open Fire with AR-15, 9mm Handgun and Turn the Tide on 7 Invasion Suspects*







Baker County Sheriff's Office
by AWR Hawkins19 Apr 2018405

19 Apr, 2018 19 Apr, 2018
*Two residents in Glen St. Mary, Florida, turned the tide on seven home invasion suspects by opening fire with an AR-15 and a 9mm handgun.*
One of the alleged suspects was killed, another hospitalized, and a third was treated and released to police.


News4Jax reports the incident occurred around 4 a.m. Sunday when the suspects kicked in the door, claiming to be from the sheriff’s office. Three residents were at home at the time, and two responded by opening fire. The resident with the AR-15 estimates he fired 30 rounds by himself.

Two suspects immediately “crumpled to the floor with multiple gunshot wounds.”

The residents then “retreated to another part of the home” and called 911.

One suspect, Corey Lauramore, died of gunshot wounds to his head and an unidentified 16-year-old was hospitalized in unknown condition. Officers found “a heavy amount of dried blood caked on the front steps of the home, a bloodstained mask with a bullet hole through it and a .380 caliber handgun lying nearby.”


Authorities believe a total of seven individuals went to the trailer Sunday morning. The five charged with home invasion are 24-year-old William Lauramore, 24-year-old Joseph Albino, 20-year-old Zachary Bell, 19-year-old Christian Watkins, and 15-year-old Cayden Lauramore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

Union holding a no-confidence vote on Sheriff Scott Israel
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/20/sheriffs-union-holding-no-confidence-vote-sheriff-scott-israel/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiP8uL8s8raAhUEM6wKHUqMA0UQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw3IH252yD7H3-BHvO7-9bEa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

TheBlaze

Woman grabs gun after finding front door open. Intruder lunges at her — and she pulls the trigger.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/20/woman-grabs-gun-after-finding-front-door-open-intruder-lunges-at-her-and-she-pulls-the-trigger/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjTzYOEtcraAhVPOKwKHYojC0MQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw0G7h-PyWdzDVJd0To8lJBY


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> Woman grabs gun after finding front door open. Intruder lunges at her — and she pulls the trigger.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/20/woman-grabs-gun-after-finding-front-door-open-intruder-lunges-at-her-and-she-pulls-the-trigger/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjTzYOEtcraAhVPOKwKHYojC0MQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw0G7h-PyWdzDVJd0To8lJBY


This story belongs in the new thread.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This story belongs in the new thread.


Or in Espola's new hood


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or in Espola's new hood


The NRRA thread?


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2018)

Hypocrites.

_* Due to the attendance of the Vice President of the United States, the U.S. Secret Service will be responsible for event security at the NRA-ILA Leadership Forum.  As a result, firearms and firearm accessories, knives or weapons of any kind will be prohibited in the forum prior to and during his attendance.

https://www.nraam.org/events/2018-events/friday-may-4/nra-ila-leadership-forum/_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Hypocrites.
> 
> _* Due to the attendance of the Vice President of the United States, the U.S. Secret Service will be responsible for event security at the NRA-ILA Leadership Forum.  As a result, firearms and firearm accessories, knives or weapons of any kind will be prohibited in the forum prior to and during his attendance.
> 
> https://www.nraam.org/events/2018-events/friday-may-4/nra-ila-leadership-forum/_


Where's the NRRA when you need them?
LMAO.


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where's the NRRA when you need them?
> LMAO.


https://www.responsibleownership.org/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.responsibleownership.org/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 29, 2018)

Universal background checks to keep firearms out of the hands of dangerous people-
Safe and secure storage of firearms to prevent access by children or any unauthorized person.

Both are good things...although back ground checks only works when law abiding citizens are buying or selling weapons.
Cars are stolen from locked & secure storage meant to prevent unauthorized use of the vehicle....nothing is full proof.


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Universal background checks to keep firearms out of the hands of dangerous people-
> Safe and secure storage of firearms to prevent access by children or any unauthorized person.
> 
> Both are good things...although back ground checks only works when law abiding citizens are buying or selling weapons.
> Cars are stolen from locked & secure storage meant to prevent unauthorized use of the vehicle....nothing is full proof.


Or fool proof, either.  You know, you pass laws, and people still commit the same old crimes.  Why bother, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Or fool proof, either.  You know, you pass laws, and people still commit the same old crimes.  Why bother, right?


Brilliant. Fascinating bit of reasoning there Magoo.
You agree that writing new laws does nothing to stop people bent on killing others, burglarizing your home or illegally entering the country
I'm all for back ground checks, no problem.
One should always be security conscious, be it locking guns up, locking your house up or securing the borders.
None of those things insure our safety. Let's enforce existing laws. More laws will only affect the law abiding. 
Can't wait for more brilliance from you...


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Brilliant. Fascinating bit of reasoning there Magoo.
> You agree that writing new laws does nothing to stop people bent on killing others, burglarizing your home or illegally entering the country
> I'm all for back ground checks, no problem.
> One should always be security conscious, be it locking guns up, locking your house up or securing the borders.
> ...


Whoosh.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Whoosh.


That is brilliant...Magoo passing gas again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Or fool proof, either.  You know, you pass laws, and people still commit the same old crimes.  Why bother, right?


Wrong.  With 5 million NRRA members  , just think of the changes you could drive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Brilliant. Fascinating bit of reasoning there Magoo.
> You agree that writing new laws does nothing to stop people bent on killing others, burglarizing your home or illegally entering the country
> I'm all for back ground checks, no problem.
> One should always be security conscious, be it locking guns up, locking your house up or securing the borders.
> ...


Those 2 things are only common sense, no gun owner I know would be against those 2 thoughts, but I am sure that isn't all they want to get done.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Whoosh.


I was wondering how to respond to Lion's post and then read this comment.  haha perfect response espola.


----------



## Booter (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2491




During a meeting with Vice President Pence and senior senators . . .


Trump endorsed the Assault Weapons Ban.
Trump endorsed background checks for private sales at gun shows.
Trump endorsed raising the age to purchase firearms to 21.
Trump declared the top priority of the NRA since Trump’s election, concealed-carry reciprocity, “will never pass.” (This bill would ensure that if you have a valid concealed-carry permit in your home state, you are allowed to carry a concealed weapon in any state.)
Trump contended members of Congress were “petrified of the NRA” and that he was not. “They have great power over you people. They have less power over me.”
Finally, Trump contradicted his own vice president’s assurances about due process and basically contended that the government should seize firearms from people it deems dangerous and go back and get legal justification later.

“Take the firearms first, and then go to court,” Trump said. “Because that’s another system. Because a lot of times, by the time you go to court, it takes so long to go to court, to get the due-process procedures — I like taking the guns early. Like in this crazy man’s case that just took place in Florida, he had a lot of firearms. They saw everything — to go to court would have taken a long time. So you could do exactly what you’re saying, but take the guns first, go through due process second.”

This is the sort of comment that might have started armed standoffs with law enforcement had it been uttered by President Obama. Had a Democratic president proposed this — literally grabbing guns without legal cause! — the fury from the NRA would have been hotter than a thousand suns going supernova.

https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/03/trumps-sudden-love-of-gun-control-isnt-that-sudden/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2018)

Booter said:


> View attachment 2499
> 
> During a meeting with Vice President Pence and senior senators . . .
> 
> ...


 Everyone knows that Trump is a joke and not to be taken seriously.


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone knows that Trump is a joke and not to be taken seriously.


*Everyone here knows you've been black balled from the " Disneyland " project and *
*other job sites due to a very poor work ethic and attitude....*

*Lurking here will NOT fill the void in your self esteem........*

*Go hang out at the Standard Hotel with your " Buddy " Adam Schiff.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone knows that Trump is a joke and not to be taken seriously.


Same mistake Hillary and you people made November 8th 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

*Fake News: AP, WaPo Claim NRA Bans Guns at Mike Pence Speech*

May 4 is the day President Trump and Vice President Pence will be at the meetings, and outlets like the Associated Press and Washington Times reported the ban on concealed carry in a way that made the NRA appear culpable.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Fake News: AP, WaPo Claim NRA Bans Guns at Mike Pence Speech*
> 
> May 4 is the day President Trump and Vice President Pence will be at the meetings, and outlets like the Associated Press and Washington Times reported the ban on concealed carry in a way that made the NRA appear culpable.


Nothing shooters like more than a "Gun-Free Zone", right?


----------



## espola (Apr 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing shooters like more than a "Gun-Free Zone", right?


On my recent trip to Arizona, I spent a morning at the Titan Missile Museum near Tucson.  Down in the Control Room, the docent told a tale of when the VP of the time came to visit the new site, and the Secret Service requested that the on-duty officers put away their sidearms.  They refused and the SS relented, letting them stay armed throughout the visit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

espola said:


> On my recent trip to Arizona, I spent a morning at the Titan Missile Museum near Tucson.  Down in the Control Room, the docent told a tale of when the VP of the time came to visit the new site, and the Secret Service requested that the on-duty officers put away their sidearms.  They refused and the SS relented, letting them stay armed throughout the visit.


You fucking liar. No cop will refuse the secret service, you dick.
Get back to your ward.


----------



## espola (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You fucking liar. No cop will refuse the secret service, you dick.
> Get back to your ward.


They weren't cops.  They were Air Force officers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

espola said:


> They weren't cops.  They were Air Force officers.


You're still a lying dick.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone knows that Trump is a joke and not to be taken seriously.


Sounds like a great platform for 2020


----------



## Booter (May 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like a great platform for 2020


Izzy's love for Trumpy grows stronger everyday.  It makes sense as you have a lot in common with him except he is much smarter than you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Izzy's love for Trumpy grows stronger everyday.  It makes sense as you have a lot in common with him except he is much smarter than you.


You know where that leaves you then.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Izzy's love for Trumpy grows stronger everyday.  It makes sense as you have a lot in common with him except he is much smarter than you.


Heʻs not as popular as me or Hillary though.  And everybody knows that popularity Trumps integrity any day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Heʻs not as popular as me or Hillary though.  And everybody knows that popularity Trumps integrity any day.


So you equate your integrity level with that of Hillary?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you equate your integrity level with that of Hillary?


I don't think all your brain cells are firing.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing shooters like more than a "Gun-Free Zone", right?


*Are you implying something that maybe your Pea Brain should retract....*
*I think you should retract that statement on my advice.....*


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Izzy's love for Trumpy grows stronger everyday.  It makes sense as you have a lot in common with him except he is much smarter than you.


*Bootbutt.....your jealousy/envy are at extreme levels today....go sit down and play *
*with you old Ken dolls....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

A California Republican candidate for U.S. Senate who praises Adolph Hitler and believes Jewish representation in government should be limited was booted from the state’s GOP convention on Saturday.

Patrick Little hopes to become the Republican candidate to face off against Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.), who’ll be running for a fifth term in the fall. In a SurveyUSA poll last month, Feinstein was backed by 39 percent of the people surveyed in the poll while Little came in second place at 18 percent.

The 33-year-old IT engineer is a Marine veteran who served in Afghanistan. He describes himself as a “white advocate” who aims to “crush ... anti-white racism in U.S. institutions,” and has called Hitler “one of the greatest leaders in history.” Little’s campaign slogan is: “Liberate the U.S. from the Jewish oligarchy.” 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/senate-candidate-praises-adolph-hitler-081245724.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A California Republican candidate for U.S. Senate who praises Adolph Hitler and believes Jewish representation in government should be limited was booted from the state’s GOP convention on Saturday.
> 
> Patrick Little hopes to become the Republican candidate to face off against Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.), who’ll be running for a fifth term in the fall. In a SurveyUSA poll last month, Feinstein was backed by 39 percent of the people surveyed in the poll while Little came in second place at 18 percent.
> 
> ...


Probably should run as a democratic socialist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Probably should run as a democratic socialist.


The National Socialist German Workers' Party, commonly referred to in English as the Nazi Party, was a far-right political party in Germany that was active between 1920 and 1945 and supported the ideology of Nazism. Wikipedia


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The National Socialist German Workers' Party, commonly referred to in English as the Nazi Party, was a far-right political party in Germany that was active between 1920 and 1945 and supported the ideology of Nazism. Wikipedia


*A Gross misrepresentation......They were Far Left Socialist Democrats by today's standards.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like a great platform for 2020


More of their platform : "Nothing shooters like more than a "Gun-Free Zone", right?"


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

*Democrats at work !*

*




*


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

The NRA is so desperate for adult leadership that now they have selected a man who admitted to committing treason but escaped from his criminal conviction on a technicality.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> The NRA is so desperate for adult leadership that now they have selected a man who admitted to committing treason but escaped from his criminal conviction on a technicality.


Whats his name.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whats his name.


Oliver.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> The NRA is so desperate for adult leadership that now they have selected a man who admitted to committing treason but escaped from his criminal conviction on a technicality.


*Hey Pussy Muther Fucker....Say it to his FACE !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> The NRA is so desperate for adult leadership that now they have selected a man who admitted to committing treason but escaped from his criminal conviction on a technicality.


The NRRA is even more desperate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The NRRA is even more desperate.


Diz? We got the joke about the E error about a couple months ago . . . are you still vengeful and stinging about his correcting your math a few years ago?


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Diz? We got the joke about the E error about a couple months ago . . . are you still vengeful and stinging about his correcting your math a few years ago?


What error?  I proposed a National Responsible Rifle Assn to counter the most outrageous behavior of the NRA, then found an existing group that  followed that theme.  I even posted a link.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> What error?  I proposed a National Responsible Rifle Assn to counter the most outrageous behavior of the NRA, then found an existing group that  followed that theme.  I even posted a link.



*Your post smells of a Skunk....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Oliver.


Oliver North.
 I like him.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oliver North.
> I like him.


He is a self-admitted criminal who almost implicated St Ronnie in his crimes and got out of trouble with help from the ACLU.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> What error?  I proposed a National Responsible Rifle Assn to counter the most outrageous behavior of the NRA, then found an existing group that  followed that theme.  I even posted a link.


Oh, my bad, I always assumed numb-nuts was obsessing on a typo . . . turns out he's obsessing on something else.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, my bad, I always assumed numb-nuts was obsessing on a typo . . . turns out he's obsessing on something else.


This exposure is not likely to end his obsessions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> He is a self-admitted criminal who almost implicated St Ronnie in his crimes and got out of trouble with help from the ACLU.


I think he's ten times the man you ever were.
Maybe a hundred times.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> He is a self-admitted criminal who almost implicated St Ronnie in his crimes and got out of trouble with help from the ACLU.


I wanted to mark that post as informative and funny but it won't let you do both . . . funny, isn't the ACLU nutters kryptonite?


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think he's ten times the man you ever were.
> Maybe a hundred times.


Of course you do.  I never even dreamed of coming close to matching his crimes.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wanted to mark that post as informative and funny but it won't let you do both . . . funny, isn't the ACLU nutters kryptonite?


Irony, yes?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wanted to mark that post as informative and funny but it won't let you do both . . . funny, isn't the ACLU nutters kryptonite?


I marked it "friendly" because I know its just e's "hurt" talking.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Of course you do.  I never even dreamed of coming close to matching his crimes.


Golf ball theft is still a pretty good crime for a geriatric.
Dont sell yourself short.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> This exposure is not likely to end his obsessions.


I'm sure this isn't the only place where he has problems with obsessions.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Golf ball theft is still a pretty good crime for a geriatric.
> Dont sell yourself short.


Theft?

Please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, my bad, I always assumed numb-nuts was obsessing on a typo . . . turns out he's obsessing on something else.


I liked "E-error".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Theft?
> 
> Please continue.


Dont be coy.
You're like the Al Capone of the golf ball underworld.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Diz? We got the joke about the E error about a couple months ago . . . are you still vengeful and stinging about his correcting your math a few years ago?


Sucka


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucka


What do you think of Ollie North?
I like him more now that i see what he does to E-sanctimony.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, my bad, I always assumed numb-nuts was obsessing on a typo . . . turns out he's obsessing on something else.


Auwe Iʻole!  Your IPD is really affecting your comprehension.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> This exposure is not likely to end his obsessions.


Stay focused on building the NRRA if you expect to be taken seriously.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wanted to mark that post as informative and funny but it won't let you do both . . . funny, isn't the ACLU nutters kryptonite?


”Those who can do.....” lol!


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont be coy.
> You're like the Al Capone of the golf ball underworld.


I see myself as a recycler, returning lost balls to the golfing world.  My wife says I should sell them, but so far I have given away over  6 dozen to various golfers I know, not counting the few dozen I have up in the display rack I built.  And if I am Al Capone, I don't know what you would call the little old lady that prowls the course, including the ponds and patches of ice plant, several afternoons a week while play is going on, with a ball retriever tool.

And let's face it - comparing that to Oliver's treason just shows how weak your position is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I see myself as a recycler, returning lost balls to the golfing world.  My wife says I should sell them, but so far I have given away over  6 dozen to various golfers I know, not counting the few dozen I have up in the display rack I built.  And if I am Al Capone, I don't know what you would call the little old lady that prowls the course, including the ponds and patches of ice plant, several afternoons a week while play is going on, with a ball retriever tool.
> 
> And let's face it - comparing that to Oliver's treason just shows how weak your position is.


My position is that I like Oliver North.
I also liked Ronald Reagan.
I also like Donald Trump
Your position is that of a non-profit golf ball thief.
Weak or strong.
You be the judge.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My position is that I like Oliver North.
> I also liked Ronald Reagan.
> I also like Donald Trump
> Your position is that of a non-profit golf ball thief.
> ...


I pitied Oliver North - he was set up as the fall guy who was supposed to disconnect the operators from the policy makers, but didn't get it. 
I liked Ronnie - he was the source of all the defense money that I got rich on - until his mind went in the final years.
You can have t - the biggest electoral disaster in US history.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I pitied Oliver North - he was set up as the fall guy who was supposed to disconnect the operators from the policy makers, but didn't get it.
> I liked Ronnie - he was the source of all the defense money that I got rich on - until his mind went in the final years.
> You can have t - the biggest electoral disaster in US history.


I think you have alot of hurt inside of you and you just need to grab ahold of your pillow and bite down and cry for awhile.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think you have alot of hurt inside of you and you just need to grab ahold of your pillow and bite down and cry for awhile.


He and Husker try so hard to cover their hurt.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> He is a self-admitted criminal who almost implicated St Ronnie in his crimes and got out of trouble with help from the ACLU.


*You WISH you could lick his " Golf " balls to taste what a REAL man plays with......*

*Thief.*


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I see myself as a recycler, returning lost balls to the golfing world.  My wife says I should sell them, but so far I have given away over  6 dozen to various golfers I know, not counting the few dozen I have up in the display rack I built.  And if I am Al Capone, I don't know what you would call the little old lady that prowls the course, including the ponds and patches of ice plant, several afternoons a week while play is going on, with a ball retriever tool.
> 
> And let's face it - comparing that to Oliver's treason just shows how weak your position is.



*Fucking Thief......*

*There ya go.....Another TRUTH exposed about Spola.*

*Now about those accusations......there's a Church close to you where you can confess..*
*I don't think there open 24/7......might take you awhile.*

*Fuck with The Bull you get Horn Dick wad.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> The NRA is so desperate for adult leadership that now they have selected a man who admitted to committing treason but escaped from his criminal conviction on a technicality.


Horseshit.
North never admitted committing treason, he was convicted on three charges, those  convictions were vacated and reversed, and all charges against him dismissed in 1991. He was awarded a silver star, a bronze star & two purple hearts in service of his country
How bout you Magoo? Sliver star? Bronze star? Surely you have a purple heart? 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_North


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure this isn't the only place where he has problems with obsessions.


Duck shit....


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Horseshit.
> North never admitted committing treason, he was convicted on three charges, those  convictions were vacated and reversed, and all charges against him dismissed in 1991. He was awarded a silver star, a bronze star & two purple hearts in service of his country
> How bout you Magoo? Sliver star? Bronze star? Surely you have a purple heart?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_North


He admitted selling weapons to Iran.  If you don't call that treason you are lying to yourself.

As for his decorations, I am reminded of the memorial statue to Benedict Arnold's leg at the Saratoga Battlefield --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Thanks obama

Florida ed officials lied about Parkland shooter's involvement in PROMISE program
MAY 8, 2018
Now Marco Rubio and others feel hoodwinked.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/florida_ed_officials_lied_about_nikolas_cruzs_involvement_in_promise_program.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> He admitted selling weapons to Iran.  If you don't call that treason you are lying to yourself.
> 
> As for his decorations, I am reminded of the memorial statue to Benedict Arnold's leg at the Saratoga Battlefield --


Chicken shit...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure this isn't the only place where he has problems with obsessions.


Actually thatʻs your IPD talking.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Irony, yes?


Arenʻt you his editor?  Irony, yes?


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Chicken shit...


You are running neck and neck with the plumber for the emptiest response of the week.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> You are running neck and neck with the plumber for the emptiest response of the week.


According to you Magoo...
Apparently you don't understand what "convictions were vacated and reversed, and all charges against him dismissed in 1991", means.
Your nonsense was called for what it is...political nonsense along with envy for his rank and honors.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> According to you Magoo...
> Apparently you don't understand what "convictions were vacated and reversed, and all charges against him dismissed in 1991", means.
> Your nonsense was called for what it is...political nonsense along with envy for his rank and honors.


I mentioned the ACLU.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I mentioned the ACLU.


Right!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> You are running neck and neck with the plumber for the emptiest response of the week.


You're still the official spokesman for "no one", correct?


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're still the official spokesman for "no one", correct?


Anyone can visit this website

https://homefiresprinkler.org/fire-sprinkler-answers/

and get an answer to the question -- 

Will my insurance premiums go up?

No. Generally insurance rates will go down because fire sprinklers will keep damage low. Shop around; the savings vary by insurance company.​


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> He admitted selling weapons to Iran.  If you don't call that treason you are lying to yourself.
> 
> As for his decorations, I am reminded of the memorial statue to Benedict Arnold's leg at the Saratoga Battlefield --



*A bitter man's bitter Post......*

*Comparing Oliver North to Benedict Arnold is about par for your*
*intelligence level.....*

*Oh Mr " BIG Stolen Golf Balls " say it to his face.....ya piece of Crap.*


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I mentioned the ACLU.


*You've Stolen Golf Balls from who.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Anyone can visit this website
> 
> https://homefiresprinkler.org/fire-sprinkler-answers/
> 
> ...


You can't changed what they've been told to believe.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't changed what they've been told to believe.


I am glad to see my BS alarm still works, unlike some others who post here.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't changed what they've been told to believe.


Very Dumb....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I am glad to see my BS alarm still works, unlike some others who post here.


I wore mine out on lying eyes, that's why I had to put him on ignore, well that and he can't hold a civil conversation without getting upset.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't changed what they've been told to believe.


Call your insurance guy and ask him what kind of discount you get for fire sprinklers.
Or you can visit the "home fire sprinkler coalition" site and let them tell you what they told espola.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

*B........S........*


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Call your insurance guy and ask him what kind of discount you get for fire sprinklers.
> Or you can visit the "home fire sprinkler alliance" site and let them tell you what they told espola.


I got that advice from an insurance guy years ago.  We were buying a house, and one of the questions on the application asked if there were sprinklers in the house.  I asked how much of a discount I would get if we had them retrofitted.  He said we weren't likely to be living in the house long enough to pay it back.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I got that advice from an insurance guy years ago.  We were buying a house, and one of the questions on the application asked if there were sprinklers in the house.  I asked how much of a discount I would get if we had them retrofitted.  He said we weren't likely to be living in the house long enough to pay it back.


Exactly, and since the 2010 mandate, insurance companies are finding out that the sprinklers are more hazardous to their bottom lines than the fires they dont always put out.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I am glad to see my BS alarm still works, unlike some others who post here.


You and the duck..brothers in arms....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wore mine out on lying eyes, that's why I had to put him on ignore, well that and he can't hold a civil conversation without getting upset.


Ignore is not a good look, even for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ignore is not a good look, even for you.


When something becomes ugly, useless and presents no value you toss it aside, you ignore it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> You are running neck and neck with the plumber for the emptiest response of the week.


That's low.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When something becomes ugly, useless and presents no value you toss it aside, you ignore it.


There is a hell of a lot worse in here than lion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is a hell of a lot worse in here than lion.


All I was getting was tears and vitriolic responses . . . he's still hurt and lashing out. Apparently my knife is sharper than I can imagine . . . or his skin thinner.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All I was getting was tears and vitriolic responses . . . he's still hurt and lashing out. Apparently my knife is sharper than I can imagine . . . or his skin thinner.


*If your responses are what you call a " Knife ", well I suggest*
*you boil some water and cook those Limp Noodles....*

*How about use " Your " brain instead of Union propaganda....*


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Exactly, and since the 2010 mandate, insurance companies are finding out that the sprinklers are more hazardous to their bottom lines than the fires they dont always put out.


Is that something you heard while sitting in the truck?  

I have already cited 2 different insurance company sources that say otherwise.  In addition, today in the Central Library there is an exhibit on home safety including nice 8 page brochures explaining to the clueless how sprinklers work.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that something you heard while sitting in the truck?
> 
> I have already cited 2 different insurance company sources that say otherwise.  In addition, today in the Central Library there is an exhibit on home safety including nice 8 page brochures explaining to the clueless how sprinklers work.


*Why do you have to continually be a Dick, just do some research and post it......*

http://www.douglaskrantz.com/BlogSprinklerFireorWater.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I am glad to see my BS alarm still works, unlike some others who post here.


How goes the NRRA?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wore mine out on lying eyes, that's why I had to put him on ignore, well that and he can't hold a civil conversation without getting upset.


IPD patients often “ignore” their own reality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that something you heard while sitting in the truck?
> 
> I have already cited 2 different insurance company sources that say otherwise.  In addition, today in the Central Library there is an exhibit on home safety including nice 8 page brochures explaining to the clueless how sprinklers work.


Sucker


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

*Poor Poor Spola......*
*His Buddy Filthy Filner supported the #MeToo movement just*
*like the S&M Eric Schneiderman did.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Poor Poor Spola......*
> *His Buddy Filthy Filner supported the #MeToo movement just*
> *like the S&M Eric Schneiderman did.....*


I wonder how Filthy Filner is these days.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that something you heard while sitting in the truck?
> 
> I have already cited 2 different insurance company sources that say otherwise.  In addition, today in the Central Library there is an exhibit on home safety including nice 8 page brochures explaining to the clueless how sprinklers work.


I know exactly how they work.
I've installed miles of sprinkler pipe.
Ever seen one go off?
Black, stagnant, disgusting liquid everywhere.
Its a racket.
You took the bait.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All I was getting was tears and vitriolic responses . . . he's still hurt and lashing out. Apparently my knife is sharper than I can imagine . . . or his skin thinner.


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
Tell me Duck, just what would I be hurting from?
You proved your point long ago... the majority here in the kitchen believe you're a complete idiot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that something you heard while sitting in the truck?
> 
> I have already cited 2 different insurance company sources that say otherwise.  In addition, today in the Central Library there is an exhibit on home safety including nice 8 page brochures explaining to the clueless how sprinklers work.


Please support Alzheimer's and dementia research....


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know exactly how they work.
> I've installed miles of sprinkler pipe.
> Ever seen one go off?
> Black, stagnant, disgusting liquid everywhere.
> ...


If you’re truly in the sprinkler business, and the words Fontana and Cabo have a specific meaning to you, we live in a frightening small world.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know exactly how they work.
> I've installed miles of sprinkler pipe.
> Ever seen one go off?
> Black, stagnant, disgusting liquid everywhere.
> ...


Puts out a fire, too.

"Everywhere"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> If you’re truly in the sprinkler business, and the words Fontana and Cabo have a specific meaning to you, we live in a frightening small world.


Im in the plumbing business.
I've installed many sprinkler systems over the years, my most notable work was an artistic array of victaulic and threaded black iron in the old  Budweiser clydesdale facilities at Sea World San Diego.
That masterpiece of mine is now gone.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wonder how Filthy Filner is these days.


*Spola......Oh Spola.....Yoohoooo*
*Where o where can he be.....*
*OMG.....Not again......*
*Get the fuck out of that sand trap you Filthy Little Filner type..*
*Answer the question Spola.....*
*" How Filthy is Filner " ?*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Puts out a fire, too.
> 
> "Everywhere"?


They arent designed to put the fire out.
This is the politically correct answer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They arent designed to put the fire out.
> This is the politically correct answer.


The racket involves Fire professionals of the classical variety.
Its never good to actually put the fire out without them.
Its a partnership.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They arent designed to put the fire out.
> This is the politically correct answer.







That fire on the right is out.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The racket involves Fire professionals of the classical variety.
> Its never good to actually put the fire out without them.
> Its a partnership.


Do you get this from the same source as your climate and political info?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> That fire on the right is out.


So naive.
That fire isnt out until the fire department says its out.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> If you’re truly in the sprinkler business, and the words Fontana and Cabo have a specific meaning to you, we live in a frightening small world.


*Oh boy.....*

*Bob's Fountain by the Cape....*

*Beware the bodies hanging from the over passes...*

*Your " Shtick " won't go over so well in Mexico, stick to this*
*side of the border......in the water.*

*Go on....have some Velveeta and swim among the water born Lemming..... *


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> That fire on the right is out.


*The company on the Left is owned by retired " Pensioners ".*
*The company on the Right is owned by Entrepreneurs with the Customer in mind.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The company on the Left is owned by retired " Pensioners ".*
> *The company on the Right is owned by Entrepreneurs with the Customer in mind.*


You're getting warm.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So naive.
> That fire isnt out until the fire department says its out.


Have I ever mentioned your obvious paranoia?


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Another demo --


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Another demo --










*No Spola....that's NOT how to get rid of " Stolen " Balls..........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

We are at the point where we can't agree whether a fire is out or not? Weird, weird and sad.


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are at the point where we can't agree whether a fire is out or not? Weird, weird and sad.


True.  But glad Ricky and I don’t have mutual acquaintances in common AND good to see 4nos remains as clueless as ever.  

That’s under the assumption that 4nos is who he projects to be and NOT actually a “rat” “funneling” in racist attire.  

Which he most definition is *“ NOT !!! ”.*


----------



## espola (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are at the point where we can't agree whether a fire is out or not? Weird, weird and sad.


The original BS was that installing sprinklers would increase house insurance rate.  The plumber, who should know better, has been trying to extract some bit of pride from the mud since then.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

espola said:


> The original BS was that installing sprinklers would increase house insurance rate.  The plumber, who should know better, has been trying to extract some bit of pride from the mud since then.


Like always . . . and that ain't mud buddy!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are at the point where we can't agree whether a fire is out or not? Weird, weird and sad.


How many houses burn down per year in San Diego county?
Very few, and most of those are the result of brush fires, which fire sprinklers are useless.
The 2010 mandate was pushed after some very bad brush fires that made national news.
Its a political game.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> True.  But glad Ricky and I don’t have mutual acquaintances in common AND good to see 4nos remains as clueless as ever.
> 
> That’s under the assumption that 4nos is who he projects to be and NOT actually a “rat” “funneling” in racist attire.
> 
> Which he most definition is *“ NOT !!! ”.*


You've always been a bag of rats.
I know that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many houses burn down per year in San Diego county?
> Very few, and most of those are the result of brush fires, which fire sprinklers are useless.
> The 2010 mandate was pushed after some very bad brush fires that made national news.
> Its a political game.


Not if you put them on the outside of the house.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not if you put them on the outside of the house.


Thats where they should be, depending on where the home is located (near canyons or other natural landscapes)
I still dont think the state should mandate them, or solar panels, or anything else that continues to increase the cost of building new homes.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not if you put them on the outside of the house.


I remember a fire chief opposing a suggestion to leave external sprinklers on when evacuating ahead of a brush fire on the grounds that it would reduce the water pressure in the hydrants.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> The original BS was that installing sprinklers would increase house insurance rate.  The plumber, who should know better, has been trying to extract some bit of pride from the mud since then.


Ive had many customers inform me that their insurance went UP after they were mandated to install sprinklers on a remodel.
My insurance guy says no discount.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I remember a fire chief opposing a suggestion to leave external sprinklers on when evacuating ahead of a brush fire on the grounds that it would reduce the water pressure in the hydrants.


What do you think happens when those houses are on fire, and thousands of mandated inside sprinklers are popping off?
Think McFly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive had many customers inform me that their insurance went UP after they were mandated to install sprinklers on a remodel.
> My insurance guy says no discount.


Chicken and the egg?


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive had many customers inform me that their insurance went UP after they were mandated to install sprinklers on a remodel.
> My insurance guy says no discount.


Any of those have a webpage?

Are any of those mandated sprinkler systems in residences?  Or are they in commercial buildings?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Any of those have a webpage?
> 
> Are any of those mandated sprinkler systems in residences?  Or are they in commercial buildings?


All residential.
Commercial fire sprinklers are a good idea, and have saved many lives, especially in buildings where egress is an issue.
I stated this at the very beginning of this challenge.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All residential.
> Commercial fire sprinklers are a good idea, and have saved many lives, especially in buildings where egress is an issue.
> I stated this at the very beginning of this challenge.


That must be a big house for sprinklers to be mandated.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> That must be a big house for sprinklers to be mandated.


Nope.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nope.


What jurisdiction?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> What jurisdiction?


Why dont you start with Encinitas and work your way around north county.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Do you think that the Iranian "deal" mandated fire sprinklers to be installed in all future nuclear enrichment facilities in Iran?


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why dont you start with Encinitas and work your way around north county.


Is that where the insurance rates go up when sprinklers are installed?


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> True.  But glad Ricky and I don’t have mutual acquaintances in common AND good to see 4nos remains as clueless as ever.
> 
> That’s under the assumption that 4nos is who he projects to be and NOT actually a “rat” “funneling” in racist attire.
> 
> Which he most definition is *“ NOT !!! ”.*


*Bob.....Bob.......a Rat in a Bucket on your stomach with *
*red hot coals on top is Your sides Interrogation....*
*When the Bucket heats up your pals will " funnel " their way out.....*

*Just answer the question Truthfully....*

*Wrong response and you get more coals.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that where the insurance rates go up when sprinklers are installed?


Why would my customers lie to me?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> That must be a big house for sprinklers to be mandated.


At one point it was homes of 5000 sqft. or large...
I'm not sure what the requirements are now. Anyone?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> At one point it was homes of 5000 sqft. or large...
> I'm not sure what the requirements are now. Anyone?


Every house I do now requires them.
I even did an effing  500 square foot "yoga studio" in Encinitas a few years back that required them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

‘YIKES! Dick’s CUT OFF’! Latest blow makes things EVEN WORSE for the floundering ‘sporting goods’ chain

Posted at 7:51 am on May 10, 2018 by Sam J.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

Dick’s Sporting Goods has run into a good bit of trouble since caving to the social media mob about guns back in February. We’re starting to wonder if they ever really understood their own demographic in the first place. Pretty sure some guy in a man bun wearing a ‘Hillary is MY President’ t-shirt and drinking a Chai tea wasn’t shopping in their stores in the first place …
But we digress.
:                    

*BREAKING: Mossberg Discontinues Sales To Dick’s Sporting Goods*








First Springfield Armory. Then, when MKS Supply announced the termination of their business relationship with Dick’s Sporting Goods, we wondered which gun maker would be next. The answer, only one day later, is O.F. Mossberg & Sons. Here’s their press release.

*Mossberg® Terminates Re*


From The Truth About Guns:
O.F. Mossberg & Sons, Inc., a leading American firearms manufacturer, announced today its decision to discontinue selling products to Dick’s Sporting Goods, and its subsidiary, Field & Stream, in response to their hiring of gun control lobbyists in April 2018.
“It has come to our attention that Dick’s Sporting Goods recently hired lobbyists on Capitol Hill to promote additional gun control,” said Iver Mossberg, Chief Executive Officer of O.F. Mossberg & Sons. “Make no mistake, Mossberg is a staunch supporter of the U.S. Constitution and our Second Amendment rights, and we fully disagree with Dick’s Sporting Goods’ recent anti-Second Amendment actions.”

Seriously, it’s like Dick’s wants to go out of business.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘YIKES! Dick’s CUT OFF’! Latest blow makes things EVEN WORSE for the floundering ‘sporting goods’ chain
> 
> Posted at 7:51 am on May 10, 2018 by Sam J.
> 
> ...


You would need to be able to look at this from a business perspective . . . and we all know looking at things from a different perspective is not a nutter strong point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You would need to be able to look at this from a business perspective . . . and we all know looking at things from a different perspective is not a nutter strong point.


Dick's isn't. Purely political.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dick's isn't. Purely political.


They have the right to make decisions based on whatever moral compass they wish, it's their business. Time will tell if morality will prevail over nutter-ism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have the right to make decisions based on whatever moral compass they wish, it's their business. Time will tell if morality will prevail over nutter-ism.


And we have the right not to buy from them.
I thought you said I needed to look at it from the business perspective?
Make up your mind, union boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And we have the right not to buy from them.
> I thought you said I needed to look at it from the business perspective?
> Make up your mind, union boy.


It's their business.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have the right to make decisions based on whatever moral compass they wish, it's their business. Time will tell if morality will prevail over nutter-ism.


The Duck speaks of morals, yet favors abortion "rights".
What a dick wad.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And we have the right not to buy from them.
> I thought you said I needed to look at it from the business perspective?
> Make up your mind, union boy.


He's clueless....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's clueless....


I think he is the only one that doesn't know it.


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have the right to make decisions based on whatever moral compass they wish, it's their business. Time will tell if morality will prevail over nutter-ism.


*Rodent.....You do not know squat about business, this is the fastest way to shutter*
*a business chain. I suspect there are pending lawsuits in the wings with scumbag*
*lawyers like Micheal Avenatti at the Helm, they should have stood their ground and*
*fought back. But once you capitulate with these kind of vultures on the wire you're*
*doomed.....You will loose every time when it comes to trial by Media in the current*
*environment, that's why you stand up and hit back twice as hard ON YOUR OWN*
*TERMS !*

*Shitbags like this current Shitsack Micheal Avenatti only understand one thing....*
*FORCE....! *
*When the TRUTH hits them square in the jaw and knocks some sense in them !*


----------



## espola (May 11, 2018)

No doubt about this guy's position --


----------



## espola (May 11, 2018)

espola said:


> No doubt about this guy's position --


In case you were wondering --

https://ballotpedia.org/Campaign_finance_requirements_in_New_Mexico


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2018)

espola said:


> In case you were wondering --
> 
> https://ballotpedia.org/Campaign_finance_requirements_in_New_Mexico



*Does he steal Golf Balls Too.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2018)

There still are responsible pro-2nd Amendment people . . . there still is hope for the rest.

Oklahoma Governor Mary Fallin on Fridayvetoed Senate Bill 1212, also known as the "constitutional carry" bill.


The bill, introduced by Broken Arrow Senator Nathan Dahm, would have allowed residents older than 18 with military experience, or 21 and older, to carry a gun, either openly or concealed, as long as they are not disqualified from owning a gun. 

Fallin's office said the bill would have eliminated the requirement to complete a short firearms safety and training course from a certified instructor and demonstrate competency with a pistol before carrying a gun in public.

Oklahoma currently requires a license to carry a handgun openly or concealed.

The NRA had supported the bill’s passage and had urged Fallin to sign it.

Fallin released the following statement:

"Oklahoma is a state that respects the Second Amendment. As governor, I have signed both concealed-carry and open-carry legislation. I support the right to bear arms and own a pistol, a rifle, and a shotgun.

"Oklahomans believe that law-abiding individuals should be able to defend themselves. I believe the firearms requirement we current have in state law are few and reasonable. Senate Bill 1212 eliminates the training requirements for persons carrying a firearms in Oklahoma. It reduces the level of the background check necessary to carry a gun.

"SB 1212 eliminates the current ability of Oklahoma law enforcement to distinguish between those carrying guns who have been trained and vetted, and those who have not.

"Again, I believe the firearms laws we currently have in place are effective, appropriate and minimal, and serve to reassure our citizens that people who are carrying handguns in this state are qualified to do so."

Fallin has vetoed gun bills before. In 2014, she vetoed a bill requiring state authorities to sign off on applications for federally regulated items such as silencers, short-barreled rifles and automatic weapons within 15 days. But the Legislature overrode her veto and the bill became law anyway. In 2015, she vetoed legislation that restricted businesses from banning guns at parks, fairgrounds and recreational areas, a veto that remained in place.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2018)

Oliver North first came to prominence in American life as a member of Ronald Reagan’s National Security Council. When the U.S. sold weapons to Iran (illegally) in order to promote the release of American hostages in Lebanon, it was North’s big idea to use the money to support the vicious Contras rebels in Nicaragua. He got caught, and admitted to everything in order to avoid full prosecution.

He was in disgrace, but there’s nobody the right-wing loves more than some disgraced dude who did something approaching evil on behalf of the U.S. government, so he also became a cult figure for American nutjobs, which of course eventually landed him a job on Fox News. A few days ago, North, now 74, made his next big career leap—he will be the new president of the National Rifle Association.

It all makes sense, at least in the fever dream that is the American right wing today, and it also makes sense that he would make the bold move of attacking the activist students from Parkland as part of his first big charm offensive. Here’s North in his own words, in an interview with _The Washington Times_:

“What they did very successfully with a frontal assault, and now intimidation and harassment and lawbreaking, is they confused the American people,” he said. “Our job is to get the straight story out about what happened there, and to make sure that kind of thing doesn’t happen again because the proper things are being done with the advocacy of the NRA.”

LOL. Here’s more:

“They can do all the cyberwar against us — they’re doing it. They can use the media against us — they are. They’ve gone after our bank accounts, our finances, our donors, and obviously individual members,” Mr. North said. “It’s got to stop. And that’s why the leadership invited me to become the next president of the NRA.”

That’s a pretty succinct mission statement, right? Cover up gun atrocities, attack anyone who dares use the first amendment to question the legitimacy of the second, and demonize any and all opposition.

The NRA has apparently decided that an aggressive stance is the only play here, and that making concessions to protesters and activists would only embolden them. They may be right—it’s hard to think of a time when the NRA has enjoyed less popular approval, and it’s clear that they’re trying to maintain their power by exploiting partisan divides between gun-owners and the real enemies like…David Hogg. How else can you explain this madness:

“They call them activists. That’s what they’re calling themselves. They’re not activists — this is civil terrorism. This is the kind of thing that’s never been seen against a civil rights organization in America,” he said.

That was in direct reference to protesters who splashed fake blood on the home of an NRA official, but it’s clear the sentiment applies across the board. And he intends to “counterpunch”—his words—against people like the Parkland activists by recruiting new members and upping the organization’s membership by a million people.

Clearly, this move by the NRA is a blatant push for publicity at a time of waning influence, and it’s remarkable that the man they chose is essentially a convicted, unrepentant war criminal (three felony convictions were eventually voided by prosecutors). But in order to convince the world that the protesters are the _real_ bad guys, I guess you need a leader who is a pretty bad guy himself. The NRA found one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oliver North first came to prominence in American life as a member of Ronald Reagan’s National Security Council. When the U.S. sold weapons to Iran (illegally) in order to promote the release of American hostages in Lebanon, it was North’s big idea to use the money to support the vicious Contras rebels in Nicaragua. He got caught, and admitted to everything in order to avoid full prosecution.
> 
> He was in disgrace, but there’s nobody the right-wing loves more than some disgraced dude who did something approaching evil on behalf of the U.S. government, so he also became a cult figure for American nutjobs, which of course eventually landed him a job on Fox News. A few days ago, North, now 74, made his next big career leap—he will be the new president of the National Rifle Association.
> 
> ...


You Ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

New NRA President Oliver North Refers To Anti-Gun ‘Civil Terrorism’
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/05/10/new-nra-president-oliver-north-refers-anti-gun-civil-terrorism/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi3iKvZo__aAhUHWq0KHWpcBmMQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw2JYpUOwyNw_cS2FXPE-9qP


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You Ok?


You?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You?


I asked you first.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I asked you first.


Still laughing! I am more and more bemused by you and yours apologizing and deflection from reality everyday. Ignore the negative and accentuate the positive (even if it's fiction)!


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You?



*Buy Guns...Lots of Guns and Ammo....for no other reason than it *
*makes Liberals nervous as shit....*

*The underwear manufacturers already love Democrats.....so do*
*the Stain Remover Companies.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

Justice


WATCH: Woman Shoots Down Thug Within Seconds - Timothy Meads
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/05/13/watch-woman-shoots-down-thug-within-seconds-n2480323?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwiP17OQ6oPbAhVMY6wKHQ1yBRIQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw2RNlQVsQCs0cvfUwxp37NP


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Justice
> 
> 
> WATCH: Woman Shoots Down Thug Within Seconds - Timothy Meads
> ...


Saw this one and found out its in Brazil.
That woman didnt mess around at all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Saw this one and found out its in Brazil.
> That woman didnt mess around at all.


Off duty cop.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Off duty cop.


I didnt read the link.
I saw the video a couple days ago, so I figured I'd just e-read it.


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Saw this one and found out its in Brazil.
> That woman didnt mess around at all.


*Nope....she didn't. *
*Brazil is the Wild West on Steroids....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

“This idiot is walking down the street with a damn pistol on his side where we just had kids get shot,” the other man said. “I’m a gun rights person, I have guns. But this idiot is walking down here and saying that he needs to make America great again. That’s not what America needs.”

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/05/watch-trump-supporter-shows-texas-high-school-shooting-gun/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “This idiot is walking down the street with a damn pistol on his side where we just had kids get shot,” the other man said. “I’m a gun rights person, I have guns. But this idiot is walking down here and saying that he needs to make America great again. That’s not what America needs.”
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/05/watch-trump-supporter-shows-texas-high-school-shooting-gun/


Never let a tragedy go to waste, I forget who said that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Never let a tragedy go to waste, I forget who said that.


You have no opinion of your own I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have no opinion of your own I see.


You know my opinion, if this guy would have been there this might not have happened.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know my opinion, if this guy would have been there this might not have happened.


He wasn't, but he showed up with no regards to the victims or their families only his own egotistical agenda . . . aka he wasn't there to help anyone but himself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

"Prepare to watch the NRA boast about getting higher donations. Prepare to see students rise up and be called 'civil terrorists' and crisis actors. Prepare for the right-wing media to attack the survivors."


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Prepare to watch the NRA boast about getting higher donations. Prepare to see students rise up and be called 'civil terrorists' and crisis actors. Prepare for the right-wing media to attack the survivors."


Seemingly everyday you double down on stupid....amazing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Prepare to watch the NRA boast about getting higher donations. Prepare to see students rise up and be called 'civil terrorists' and crisis actors. Prepare for the right-wing media to attack the survivors."


I believe this is what you are looking for,
Minutes After Deadly Texas School Shooting, CNN Already Starts Spreading Fake News 
Media | Amber Athey


Classic CNN


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Prepare to watch the NRA boast about getting higher donations. Prepare to see students rise up and be called 'civil terrorists' and crisis actors. Prepare for the right-wing media to attack the survivors."


“Your blinders are firmly in place”


----------



## espola (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “This idiot is walking down the street with a damn pistol on his side where we just had kids get shot,” the other man said. “I’m a gun rights person, I have guns. But this idiot is walking down here and saying that he needs to make America great again. That’s not what America needs.”
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/05/watch-trump-supporter-shows-texas-high-school-shooting-gun/


Perhaps he thinks it will be his last chance to be armed in public.  Perhaps he inadvertently made that true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Perhaps he thinks it will be his last chance to be armed in public.  Perhaps he inadvertently made that true.


Reminds me of an incident years ago when a tall black guy in a nice suit was just standing by a building in downtown SD holding a rather large pistol. He wasn't saying anything to anyone, he wasn't making threatening gestures, nothing, just standing there leaning against the wall. People got spooked and the cops were called, they tried to talk to him but he just looked at them and shrugged his shoulders. One thing lead to another and he was shot dead without ever shooting a shot himself. Granted we SD wasn't an open carry city, but when you come around armed no one knows what your intentions are.


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “This idiot is walking down the street with a damn pistol on his side where we just had kids get shot,” the other man said. “I’m a gun rights person, I have guns. But this idiot is walking down here and saying that he needs to make America great again. That’s not what America needs.”
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/05/watch-trump-supporter-shows-texas-high-school-shooting-gun/


*Always tear down society, that's the Job of Lemming Imbeciles like you...Rodent.... *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reminds me of an incident years ago when a tall black guy in a nice suit was just standing by a building in downtown SD holding a rather large pistol. He wasn't saying anything to anyone, he wasn't making threatening gestures, nothing, just standing there leaning against the wall. People got spooked and the cops were called, they tried to talk to him but he just looked at them and shrugged his shoulders. One thing lead to another and he was shot dead without ever shooting a shot himself. Granted we SD wasn't an open carry city, but when you come around armed no one knows what your intentions are.


 Open carry is against the law, and you are walking around with a loaded weapon in DOWNTOWN SAN DIEGO, you will probably get shot by the police.
At the very least, you will be wrassled to the ground and violently arrested and handcuffed, then taken to jail.
Race is not an issue.
If you dont believe me, try it.


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Never let a tragedy go to waste, I forget who said that.



*Rahm Emanuel .....The very guy Micheal Avenatti worked under for years...*
*Look up the link between Eric Schneiderman, Rahm Emanuel, Kieth Raniere*
*The Podesta Bros, Haiti, Epstien and the MASSIVE court cases that are developing *
*in regards to NXIVM and SDNY.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reminds me of an incident years ago when a tall black guy in a nice suit was just standing by a building in downtown SD holding a rather large pistol. He wasn't saying anything to anyone, he wasn't making threatening gestures, nothing, just standing there leaning against the wall. People got spooked and the cops were called, they tried to talk to him but he just looked at them and shrugged his shoulders. One thing lead to another and he was shot dead without ever shooting a shot himself. Granted we SD wasn't an open carry city, but when you come around armed no one knows what your intentions are.


And? Mr Babble?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Always tear down society, that's the Job of Lemming Imbeciles like you...Rodent.... *


When society is circling the bowl who will come in and "save" it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Open carry is against the law, and you are walking around with a loaded weapon in DOWNTOWN SAN DIEGO, you will probably get shot by the police.
> At the very least, you will be wrassled to the ground and violently arrested and handcuffed, then taken to jail.
> Race is not an issue.
> If you dont believe me, try it.


I used to watch wrasslin when I was a youngin.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

*J.J. Watt offers to pay for funerals for victims of Santa Fe High School shooting*

Houston Texans defensive end J.J. Watt has reached out to Santa Fe High School — which sits just 36 miles southeast of Houston — and offered to pay for the funerals for the victims of Friday’s mass shooting that left at least 10 dead and another 10 injured, according to John McClain of the Houston Chronicle.

Has the NRA ever done anything to help?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *J.J. Watt offers to pay for funerals for victims of Santa Fe High School shooting*
> 
> Houston Texans defensive end J.J. Watt has reached out to Santa Fe High School — which sits just 36 miles southeast of Houston — and offered to pay for the funerals for the victims of Friday’s mass shooting that left at least 10 dead and another 10 injured, according to John McClain of the Houston Chronicle.
> 
> Has the NRA ever done anything to help?


JJ is pure class.
The NRA guy who shot the church shooter is too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> JJ is pure class.
> The NRA guy who shot the church shooter is too.


Great point, when separated from the mob most people can be sensible. It's the mob (mentality) and what they preach that can be the problem.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Easy access to and the ready availability of weapons of death is the reason the numbers are so high. The NRA and it's supporters see the writing on the wall and it ain't good. No wonder they are afraid, they actually laid the foundation for their own demise. Commonsense in the past would have alleviated radical measures in the future . . . it's simply inevitable. Marion Hammer was the beginning of the end. She turns out to be the worst thing that ever happened to the NRA and bad thing for America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Prepare to watch the NRA boast about getting higher donations. Prepare to see students rise up and be called 'civil terrorists' and crisis actors. Prepare for the right-wing media to attack the survivors."


I think I found it.

Late night host Jimmy Kimmel blames Texas mass killing on President Trump, US lawmakers
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/05/19/late-night-host-jimmy-kimmel-blames-texas-mass-killing-on-president-trump-us-lawmakers/amp&ved=0ahUKEwj-jICu7ZLbAhUDwlkKHcp-DRMQqUMIODAF&usg=AOvVaw32zbVB1Q23ZCfQBqHQgl6H&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Prepare to watch the NRA boast about getting higher donations. Prepare to see students rise up and be called 'civil terrorists' and crisis actors. Prepare for the right-wing media to attack the survivors."


You were right,


USA Today Demonizes AR-15 After Reporting Santa Fe Gunman Used Revolver, Shotgun
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/19/usa-today-demonizes-ar-15-reporting-santa-fe-gunman-used-revolver-shotgun/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi_rd6i75LbAhXyuFkKHcU2A6MQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw3pMm61yMEVMK9LpVXxauzr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Prepare to watch the NRA boast about getting higher donations. Prepare to see students rise up and be called 'civil terrorists' and crisis actors. Prepare for the right-wing media to attack the survivors."


Now that I'm prepared, these right wingers are nuts,

Why Is the Left Lying About the Texas School Shooter Wearing Nazi Paraphernalia?
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/05/18/left-lying-texas-school-shooter-wearing-nazi-paraphernalia/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that I'm prepared, these right wingers are nuts,
> 
> Why Is the Left Lying About the Texas School Shooter Wearing Nazi Paraphernalia?
> https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/05/18/left-lying-texas-school-shooter-wearing-nazi-paraphernalia/


I see your sources are digging hard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see your sources are digging hard.


You posted it, let's see em.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You posted it, let's see em.


Does that make sense in your bizarre-O world? Posted what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does that make sense in your bizarre-O world? Posted what?


What the right wingers will do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the right wingers will do.


Yes, yes, I see that now, you all are so hurt, so desperate anything will do. Rhyme, reason or any ethical standards are thrown out the window with you people as you struggle to be acknowledged.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, I see that now, you all are so hurt, so desperate anything will do. Rhyme, reason or any ethical standards are thrown out the window with you people as you struggle to be acknowledged.


Ethics?  Lets talk about Mr and Mrs BJ Clinton, Mr Holder, Mrs [I think] Lynch and Mr Obama and his justice dept.
One tough act to follow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ethics?  Lets talk about Mr and Mrs BJ Clinton, Mr Holder, Mrs [I think] Lynch and Mr Obama and his justice dept.
> One tough act to follow.


Go ahead, start the discussion nutter . . . let's hear what revisionist history you believe.

Maybe that should be the name for those that now follow Trump, the revisionist party. That's what they do, revise everything from the Bible and "Christian/Family values" to The Constitution to who are "good people" when nazis are marching to science and history itself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Go ahead, start the discussion nutter . . . let's hear what revisionist history you believe.
> 
> Maybe that should be the name for those that now follow Trump, the revisionist party. That's what they do, revise everything from the Bible and "Christian/Family values" to The Constitution to who are "good people" when nazis are marching to science and history itself.


No, just asking if you think Trump is as bad as those criminals, only because I have never heard you say so.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, just asking if you think Trump is as bad as those criminals, only because I have never heard you say so.


What criminals?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What criminals?


All of them,


Andrew McCarthy: The DOJ’s disparate treatment of Trump and Clinton
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/19/andrew-mccarthy-dojs-disparate-treatment-trump-clinton/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjksq7p65TbAhWxtlkKHTumAasQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw3pCsEaXCNIdE8BcCK-vbwP&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Lies The Anti-Gun Left Tell & That MUST Be Confronted Now! - Kevin McCullough
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/kevinmccullough/2018/05/20/lies-the-antigun-left-tell--that-must-be-confronted-now-n2482459?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjBmOjb7ZTbAhUnwFkKHakAAU0QqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw2hJ7suknzxDHjPG9xahlqr


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

What criminals? Sheriff Joe had to be pardoned. What's the guilty plea count in the Trump admin?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What criminals? Sheriff Joe had to be pardoned. What's the guilty plea count in the Trump admin?


See what I mean?
It's ok, you can say it, everyone already knows.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2018)

Ollie's on the case -- "Ritalin".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See what I mean?
> It's ok, you can say it, everyone already knows.


No, I have no idea what is rattling around in that nutter head of yours. You believe the craziest shit and ignore the blatantly obvious.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I have no idea what is rattling around in that nutter head of yours. You believe the craziest shit and ignore the blatantly obvious.


He doesn't have to "believe" anything since he is just telling lies all day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Nutters don't even know who they are shooting at . . . or who was it (the plumber) that use to argue about if "Hate crimes" were a thing or not?

Man admits to hate crimes in Kansas bar shootingAP10 minutes ago
KANSAS CITY, Kan. --

A Kansas man who yelled "Get out of my country!" before killing one Indian immigrant and wounding another in a suburban Kansas City bar pleaded guilty Monday to three federal hate-crime charges.

Adam Purinton, 53, of Olathe, Kansas, previously pleaded guilty to first-degree murder and two counts of attempted first-degree murder in state court in the February 2017 death of 32-year-old Srinivas Kuchibhotla. The shooting in Olathe, Kansas, also wounded Kuchibhotla's friend, Alok Madasani, and bar patron Ian Grillot when he tried to intervene.

The attack stirred fears that immigrants were facing more violence after the election of President Donald Trump. It also attracted attention in India, where officials publicly wondered if Indian citizens are safe in the U.S.

Purinton faced a possible death sentence for the federal charges. Under the plea, though, Purinton will be sentenced to life in prison on each of the three counts, with the sentences to run consecutively to each other and to the life term ordered earlier this month in Johnson County, Kansas, The Kansas City Star reports.

Witnesses said Purinton, who is white, was asked to leave the bar after uttering racial slurs at Kuchibhotla and Madasani, who were working as engineers at GPS-maker Garmin at the time. Madasani told detectives that Purinton asked the men, who immigrated to the U.S. as students, if their "status was legal," according to a court affidavit.

After the shooting, Purinton drove 70 miles (110 kilometers) to Clinton, Missouri, where he confessed the shooting to a bartender at a restaurant. Court records say Purinton told the employee that he had shot two "Iranian men."

Sentencing for the federal charges is set July 2.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters don't even know who they are shooting at . . . or who was it (the plumber) that use to argue about if "Hate crimes" were a thing or not?
> 
> Man admits to hate crimes in Kansas bar shootingAP10 minutes ago
> KANSAS CITY, Kan. --
> ...


Every crime is a hate crime, except when it isn't.
The problem is when they are caught lying about what really happened and that happens all the time, SJWs make shit up all the time to prove their point.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Every crime is a hate crime, except when it isn't.
> The problem is when they are caught lying about what really happened and that happens all the time, SJWs make shit up all the time to prove their point.


Did that make sense to you when you typed it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

*Eric Holder: Move Along Nothing to See Here!

‘No Basis’ for Trump to Investigate FBI Election Meddling*

Former Attorney General Eric Holder blasted President Donald Trump’s demand to investigate possible federal meddling in the 2016 presidential campaign as “dangerous” and “democracy threatening” in a message posted Monday afternoon.ction


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?



*My 10 Favorite Hate-Crime Hoaxes - Taki's Magazine*
takimag.com/article/my_*10_favorite_hate_crime_hoaxes*_gavin_mcinnes/...
May 25, 2012 · My 10 Favorite *Hate-Crime* Hoaxes. by ... This *fake* story had a domino effect and ... Everyone from *Al Sharpton* to local District Attorney Mike Nifong ...

*Fake Hate Crimes | National Review*
https://*www.nationalreview.com*/2017/03/bogus-*hate*-*crimes*-trump...
*Fake hate crimes* committed by ... after reporting here at National Review ... A notable one happened after the Reverend *Al Sharpton* gave a number of ...

*Al Sharpton: A Lucrative Career Built on Hate and Racial ...*
https://*www.thenewamerican.com*/usnews/*crime*/item/15653-*al*-*sharpton*...
*Al Sharpton*: A Lucrative Career Built on *Hate* and ... *crime*. But *Sharpton* turned this hoax of a ... for the *hate*-spewing “reverend.” *Sharpton* and ...
Remember this beaut?
I know hate crimes happen, but this doesn't help your cause.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *My 10 Favorite Hate-Crime Hoaxes - Taki's Magazine*
> takimag.com/article/my_*10_favorite_hate_crime_hoaxes*_gavin_mcinnes/...
> May 25, 2012 · My 10 Favorite *Hate-Crime* Hoaxes. by ... This *fake* story had a domino effect and ... Everyone from *Al Sharpton* to local District Attorney Mike Nifong ...
> 
> ...


What would possess someone to pull off a fake hate crime?
I can understand some like Sharpton and Fairy-khan doing it because they make a living off of the angst.
Anyone else doing it just for the hell of it has to be mentally ill.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What would possess someone to pull off a fake hate crime?
> I can understand some like Sharpton and Fairy-khan doing it because they make a living off of the angst.
> Anyone else doing it just for the hell of it has to be mentally ill.


They just like chaos.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

. . . but it's not a gun issue.

On Monday, Abbott's re-election campaign scaled back its shotgun raffle in the wake of the Santa Fe shooting, replacing it with a raffle for a $250 gift certificate. A photograph of the governor aiming a shotgun was removed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

*In the Wake of Mass Shootings, Parents Reconsider Mass Schooling*
Parents who remove their children from the confines of the conventional classroom are not running away from reality. They are running towards it.


*by Kerry McDonald*

In the wake of recent tragic school shootings, anxious parents are contemplating homeschooling to protect their children. After February’s school shooting in Parkland, Florida, the _Miami Herald_ reportedthat more parents were considering the homeschooling option. And after Friday’s disturbing school shooting in Sante Fe, Texas, a local ABC news affiliate in Alabama reported the increasing appeal of homeschooling. 

“If I had the time, I would teach my kids myself, and I would know that they’re safe," a father of four told ABC station, WAAY31. A public school teacher interviewed by the channel disagreed with the idea of homeschooling. According to the news story, the teacher “says resorting to homeschooling is teaching your children to run from reality.”

But that raises the question: Is compulsory mass schooling “reality”?

https://fee.org/articles/in-the-wake-of-mass-shootings-parents-reconsider-mass-schooling/


----------



## espola (May 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Ollie's on the case -- "Ritalin".


 On further thought, Ritalin would explain Ollie's problems.


----------



## espola (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but it's not a gun issue.
> 
> On Monday, Abbott's re-election campaign scaled back its shotgun raffle in the wake of the Santa Fe shooting, replacing it with a raffle for a $250 gift certificate. A photograph of the governor aiming a shotgun was removed.


Was he being a convert, a realist, or a hypocrite?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

WATCH Rep. Swalwell absolutely lose his SH*T during Tucker Carlson interview about gun confiscation" url="https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/05/22/omg-watch-rep-swalwell-absolutely-lose-his-sht-during-tucker-carlson-interview-about-gun-confiscation/">

*OMG –> WATCH Rep. Swalwell absolutely lose his SH*T during Tucker Carlson interview about gun confiscation*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

"My son, to me, is not a criminal, he's a victim," he said. "The kid didn't own guns, I owned guns."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "My son, to me, is not a criminal, he's a victim," he said. "The kid didn't own guns, I owned guns."


Why would  you shoot your own son?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH Rep. Swalwell absolutely lose his SH*T during Tucker Carlson interview about gun confiscation" url="https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/05/22/omg-watch-rep-swalwell-absolutely-lose-his-sht-during-tucker-carlson-interview-about-gun-confiscation/">
> 
> *OMG –> WATCH Rep. Swalwell absolutely lose his SH*T during Tucker Carlson interview about gun confiscation*


Another Cali Coocoo.  By the guns back and do what with them?  Fast and Furious II?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Was he being a convert, a realist, or a hypocrite?


You pick.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Eric Holder: Move Along Nothing to See Here!*
> *http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/21/eric-holder-warns-dangerous-for-trump-to-demand-doj-probe-2016-campaign-surveillance/*
> *‘No Basis’ for Trump to Investigate FBI Election Meddling*
> 
> Former Attorney General Eric Holder blasted President Donald Trump’s demand to investigate possible federal meddling in the 2016 presidential campaign as “dangerous” and “democracy threatening” in a message posted Monday afternoon.ction


Shocking


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

U.S.
*California Moves To Let Schools, Co-workers 'Red Flag' Dangerous Gun Owners*







Lawmakers in the California Assembly voted Monday to advance a bill that would authorize employers, co-workers and school personnel to request the temporary confiscation of guns from individuals determined to pose a danger to themselves or others.

The legislation, AB 2888, would build on California’s existing “red flag” law, passed in 2014 following a deadly shooting spree in Isla Vista. The 22-year-old gunman in that case had reportedly exhibited a number of warning signs before killing six people, and then himself, in the rampage.

The current red flag law gives family members, roommates and law enforcement officers the power to petition the court to remove firearms from individuals who have displayed dangerous behavior. Judges then hold a hearing to determine whether to order the gun owner to surrender their firearms and stay away from all guns, typically for a year, although the restraining orders can be extended beyond that based on additional evidence.

The new bill would expand the list of people who can file for such restraining orders to include a subject’s employer and co-workers and the staff of a high school or college that the person has attended in the last six months.

“We’re grappling with this issue of gun violence as a nation,” bill sponsor Assemblyman Phil Ting (D) told HuffPost. “I’ve never said this is a panacea, but it’s just one of many solutions we have to offer.”

The state’s courts have issued around 200 restraining orders to prevent gun violence since the original law went into effect in 2016, according to Ting. He said his bill would provide additional opportunities to catch troubling behavior.

“Once you move away from home and you’re an adult, you may not spend time with your family,” said Ting. “You may not have much interaction with law enforcement, but chances are if you’re working, you see your co-workers every day for eight-plus hours a day, and you’re with them not just in the work environment but socially.”

Ting pointed to the February massacre in Parkland, Florida, as a case in which a red flag law ― and specifically this sort of broader statute ― might have been able to save lives. Although the suspect in that shooting, a 19-year-old former student at the high school, had attracted the attention of local authorities on numerous occasions before his attack, school staff had also reported concerning behavior as far back as 2016. Florida is among the nine states with a red flag law and one of the four to have ushered through legislation since the Parkland shooting.

In 2016, Ting filed a similar bill to broaden California’s red flag law, following the mass shooting in San Bernardino, which began at an office holiday party. Gov. Jerry Brown (D) ultimately vetoed the legislation, calling it “premature to enact a further expansion” even as the initial law was just going into effect.

A year later, Ting’s San Francisco area district faced its own mass shooting when a disgruntled UPS employee walked into his workplace and fatally shot three colleagues, before killing himself.

When it comes to school safety specifically, restraining orders aimed at stopping gun violence are only part of the equation, said Amanda Wilcox, legislative chair of the California chapters of the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence. She noted a California law that holds parents criminally liable if they leave their gun where a child can access it and mentioned other resources, like the Brady campaign’s Speak Up hotline, that allow students to anonymously report violent threats made by their peers.

“Practices and law and policies that make homes safer would also keep schools safer,” she told HuffPost.

Wilcox said she supports Ting’s bill and suggested that the relatively few restraining orders issued in the past two years under the original law show that it isn’t being overused, as opponents argued it would be.

“The standards of proof are high in the law,” she said. “It probably needs to be used more, but also under the law it’s supposed to be a last resort if there’s not another way to remove the guns.”

With more time to educate Californians on how the red-flag process works, Wilcox said she’s hopeful these restraining orders will be able to keep more guns out of the hands of dangerous individuals.

“What I don’t want is a case where it could have been used and should have been used and wasn’t, and someone is dead because of that,” she said.

AB 2888 passed in a 48-25 vote largely along party lines. The state Senate is expected to consider the bill in the coming weeks


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> U.S.
> *California Moves To Let Schools, Co-workers 'Red Flag' Dangerous Gun Owners*
> 
> 
> ...


What is next? Soap? Razors? Hair dye? Tooth Brushes?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

Blast from the past nutter hero . . .

A judge in Seminole County, Florida, has granted George Zimmerman a public defender to represent him in his latest legal battle.

Zimmerman told the judge that he’s indigent, unemployed and has $2.5 million in debt and liabilities, according to court documents.

Zimmerman is facing a misdemeanor stalking charge that was filed by the Seminole County State Attorney’s Office earlier this month


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see your sources are digging hard.



*Did you have this open of a problem in High School/College....Oops you never went to *
*College, just Union Mental reconditioning camps......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blast from the past nutter hero . . .
> 
> A judge in Seminole County, Florida, has granted George Zimmerman a public defender to represent him in his latest legal battle.
> 
> ...


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> U.S.
> *California Moves To Let Schools, Co-workers 'Red Flag' Dangerous Gun Owners*
> 
> 
> ...


Tyranny


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

Dick’s Sporting Goods shares skyrocket after it stops selling assault-style rifles

Dick’s Sporting Goods shares jumped 23 percent when the market opened Wednesday, beating its first-quarter expectations, CNBC reports.
Dick’s stopped selling all assault-style rifles and high-capacity magazines after the school shooting in Parkland, Florida, where 17 students and staff members were killed, CNN reports.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> U.S.
> *California Moves To Let Schools, Co-workers 'Red Flag' Dangerous Gun Owners*
> 
> 
> ...



*Do you own a Garden Rake, Shovel, Spade or Sharp Pruning Instruments ........*
*Based on your outrageous posting history and unstable retorts ....*
*I ( The Community ) move that the Local City Authorities confiscate them from you until*
*it can be determined that you are stable and not a threat to your neighbors*
*and other members of your Local community.....*
*Furthermore I ( The Community ) move that you be banned from all Dept Stores, Hardware Stores*
*and Home Improvement Centers.....*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dick’s Sporting Goods shares skyrocket after it stops selling assault-style rifles
> 
> Dick’s Sporting Goods shares jumped 23 percent when the market opened Wednesday, beating its first-quarter expectations, CNBC reports.
> Dick’s stopped selling all assault-style rifles and high-capacity magazines after the school shooting in Parkland, Florida, where 17 students and staff members were killed, CNN reports.


*You are not allowed to go within 100 yards of any Sporting Goods outlet *
*until I ( The Community ) determine that you are a SAFE and SANE individual*
*that can commingle with the community without altercation.....*


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dick’s Sporting Goods shares skyrocket after it stops selling assault-style rifles
> 
> Dick’s Sporting Goods shares jumped 23 percent when the market opened Wednesday, beating its first-quarter expectations, CNBC reports.
> Dick’s stopped selling all assault-style rifles and high-capacity magazines after the school shooting in Parkland, Florida, where 17 students and staff members were killed, CNN reports.


This is sure one of those issues where it seems like just about all of society is looking for leaders in Washington to step up and start coming up with solutions to decrease gun violence.   And quite frankly, because of the lobbyist and special interests... voters are being told no. 

Should be an interesting fall to see what voters think when their politicians come up for the November review.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> This is sure one of those issues where it seems like just about all of society is looking for leaders in Washington to step up and start coming up with solutions to decrease gun violence.   And quite frankly, because of the lobbyist and special interests... voters are being told no.
> 
> Should be an interesting fall to see what voters think when their politicians come up for the November review.


Strange how those with the most money are the ones that most support the unfettered use of money in politics.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> This is sure one of those issues where it seems like just about all of society is looking for leaders in Washington to step up and start coming up with solutions to decrease gun violence.   And quite frankly, because of the lobbyist and special interests... voters are being told no.
> 
> Should be an interesting fall to see what voters think when their politicians come up for the November review.


*If we start breeding Liberals without fingers we might have a solution.....*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strange how those with the most money are the ones that most support the unfettered use of money in politics.



*Oh My.....There's that Jealousy and Envy again.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strange how those with the most money are the ones that most support the unfettered use of money in politics.


You must mean unions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dick’s Sporting Goods shares skyrocket after it stops selling assault-style rifles
> 
> Dick’s Sporting Goods shares jumped 23 percent when the market opened Wednesday, beating its first-quarter expectations, CNBC reports.
> Dick’s stopped selling all assault-style rifles and high-capacity magazines after the school shooting in Parkland, Florida, where 17 students and staff members were killed, CNN reports.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strange how those with the most money are the ones that most support the unfettered use of money in politics.


You donʻt miss much do you?


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

*




*

*Just for you Rodent......just for you.....*


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2018)

The first news story was that the NRA was receiving money from Russians to support their pro-t political efforts - which would be illegal even in a post-Citizens United world.  The NRA denied it, and then admitted to receiving "only"  $2500 from Russian sources.

That got me to thinking - how high a price would NRA have to put on their treason for new members to burn their membership cards - $25,000?  $250,000? one million? more?


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm guessing that the nice Republican lady who blamed school shootings on porno mags available in every grocery store has never typed "naked cheerleaders" into her google search bar.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm guessing that the nice Republican lady who blamed school shootings on porno mags available in every grocery store has never typed "naked cheerleaders" into her google search bar.


*Have you ever typed in " Filthy Old men who steal Golf Balls "......*


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2018)

All politics is local, even 2nd Amendment politics --

http://www.cbs8.com/story/38463948/david-chong-school-board-president-under-fire-for-facebook-post


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Another reason not everyone should be able to own or be issued a gun:

A lawyer for the family of a 17-year-old fatally shot by a Pennsylvania police officer seconds after he fled a traffic stop says the boy did not pose a threat.

Attorney S. Lee Merritt said Thursday he doesn't see justification for the use of deadly force by an East Pittsburgh police officer that left Antwon Rose Jr. dead.

Police on Tuesday night stopped the car Rose was riding as part of an investigation into an earlier shooting. Rose and another passenger ran from the car as an officer took the driver into custody.

A video of the shooting was posted to Facebook by a bystander.

City officials say the officer was sworn in just hours earlier but had been with the department for two weeks and had eight years of law enforcement experience.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another reason not everyone should be able to own or be issued a gun:
> 
> A lawyer for the family of a 17-year-old fatally shot by a Pennsylvania police officer seconds after he fled a traffic stop says the boy did not pose a threat.
> 
> ...


A good lesson for everyone, don't run.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A good lesson for everyone, don't run.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A good lesson for everyone, don't run.


That is your idea for America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is your idea for America.


So, would you recommend people run from the police?


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*They'd all be alive if they'd just complied..... a + b = b + a*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, would you recommend people run from the police?


I recommend police use better judgement all around. Do you have any video of other than people of color getting shot in the back or for camping or for a misdemeanor or for lying on the ground with their hands up?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I recommend police use better judgement all around. Do you have any video of other than people of color getting shot in the back or for camping or for a misdemeanor or for lying on the ground with their hands up?


I don't have any video and I don't see color like you tend to. Whitey.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't have any video and I don't see color like you tend to. Whitey.


You have obviously have been affected by white nationalist propaganda, the "I don't see color" phrase, meant to demean and ignore the day to day issues those of color face, is racist 101 for the new age.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have obviously have been affected by white nationalist propaganda, the "I don't see color" phrase, meant to demean and ignore the day to day issues those of color face, is racist 101 for the new age.


Says you? Whitey?
Too funny, a pale motherfucker like you calling a pale motherfucker like me racist.
Get a grip SJW union rube.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have obviously have been affected by white nationalist propaganda, the "I don't see color" phrase, meant to demean and ignore the day to day issues those of color face, is racist 101 for the new age.


Womp, womp..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says you? Whitey?
> Too funny, a pale motherfucker like you calling a pale motherfucker like me racist.
> Get a grip SJW union rube.


 Womp, womp, wompum, pale face.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

*Hispanics on pace to outnumber whites in Texas by 2022...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says you? Whitey?
> Too funny, a pale motherfucker like you calling a pale motherfucker like me racist.
> Get a grip SJW union rube.


You certainly talk the talk.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly talk the talk.


You have no standing.


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I recommend police use better judgement all around. Do you have any video of other than people of color getting shot in the back or for camping or for a misdemeanor or for lying on the ground with their hands up?



*You sure like supporting the wrong end of Law Enforcement don't you.....*

*You see...the skin color of the individual who's Non-compliant/aggressive has nothing to*
*do with the " Forced " response that is ultimately dealt to the individuals you are taking *
*sides with....*

*When Officers issue a command in a heated situation, the WRONG response is being*
*Non-compliant....It's very hard to counter from a Pine Box....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Hispanics on pace to outnumber whites in Texas by 2022...*





nononono said:


> *You sure like supporting the wrong end of Law Enforcement don't you.....*
> 
> *You see...the skin color of the individual who's Non-compliant/aggressive has nothing to*
> *do with the " Forced " response that is ultimately dealt to the individuals you are taking *
> ...


What does booter think?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

Im your biggest fan, and you're slipping.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2018)

"Law enforcement in Baltimore and New York City deployed protective forces to major media outlets as a precaution, authorities said."

http://www.thegazette.com/subject/news/nation-and-world/active-shooter-reported-at-capital-gazette-newsroom-in-annapolis-police-and-staff-say-20180628


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2018)

*Today was a young WHITE male shooter with no finger prints....*

*Wait for the MSM outrage ......spray tan sales will spike in the next 24 hour News cycle......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Today was a young WHITE male shooter with no finger prints....*
> 
> *Wait for the MSM outrage ......spray tan sales will spike in the next 24 hour News cycle......*


Effing whitey again.
wtf?!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Today was a young WHITE male shooter with no finger prints....*
> 
> *Wait for the MSM outrage ......spray tan sales will spike in the next 24 hour News cycle......*


Who told you that?  . . . and, "spray tan"? or tanning booth addict like Donald?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who told you that?  . . . and, "spray tan"? or tanning booth addict like Donald?


Womp, womp?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Law enforcement in Baltimore and New York City deployed protective forces to major media outlets as a precaution, authorities said."
> 
> http://www.thegazette.com/subject/news/nation-and-world/active-shooter-reported-at-capital-gazette-newsroom-in-annapolis-police-and-staff-say-20180628


https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/06/28/trump-violence-against-journalists-acosta-vpx.cnn


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/06/28/trump-violence-against-journalists-acosta-vpx.cnn


You people are nuts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

154 and counting . . .

http://www.businessinsider.com/how-many-mass-shootings-in-america-this-year-2018-2


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Annapolis shooter's neighbor says he was an alt-right loon --

https://www.salon.com/2018/06/30/exclusive-accused-annapolis-shooter-had-deep-dark-links-to-the-alt-right/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Annapolis shooter's neighbor says he was an alt-right loon --
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2018/06/30/exclusive-accused-annapolis-shooter-had-deep-dark-links-to-the-alt-right/


Fake News
Mr Conservative


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Annapolis shooter's neighbor says he was an alt-right loon --
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2018/06/30/exclusive-accused-annapolis-shooter-had-deep-dark-links-to-the-alt-right/


What... you're not gonna say we need to ban AR's?


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What... you're not gonna say we need to ban AR's?


Banning them would be a political decision.  They have been banned, sort-of, in different places and times, as the politics waxes and wanes.  I support proper screening and training for that kind of weapon - how about you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Annapolis shooter's neighbor says he was an alt-right loon --
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2018/06/30/exclusive-accused-annapolis-shooter-had-deep-dark-links-to-the-alt-right/


The key word Magoo is "loon"...


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The key word Magoo is "loon"...


By his demonstrated actions he is clearly a psychopath.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Annapolis shooter's neighbor says he was an alt-right loon --
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2018/06/30/exclusive-accused-annapolis-shooter-had-deep-dark-links-to-the-alt-right/


Fascism on the rise . . . it will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascism on the rise . . . it will get worse before it gets better.


Poppy cock...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascism on the rise . . . it will get worse before it gets better.





Lion Eyes said:


> Poppy cock...


The only fascism on the rise today is on the left, and its mostly just brainwashed college kids who live with their parents, and survive off of "student loans" they never want to pay back.
Im not gonna lose sleep over it.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The only fascism on the rise today is on the left, and its mostly just brainwashed college kids who live with their parents, and survive off of "student loans" they never want to pay back.
> Im not gonna lose sleep over it.


You're still babbling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The only fascism on the rise today is on the left, and its mostly just brainwashed college kids who live with their parents, and survive off of "student loans" they never want to pay back.
> Im not gonna lose sleep over it.


They gotcha good! The perfect little rube for the harvesting.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Again you display your ignorance and inability to decipher the meaning of words and terms.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/06/28/trump-violence-against-journalists-acosta-vpx.cnn


LoL


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> LoL


Fascist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascist.


There's a new sheriff in town. Dummy.
LOL


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There's a new sheriff in town. Dummy.
> LOL


Yes, and he insults our allies and praises our enemies. Why?
He guts our State Department and ignores diplomacy. Why?
He undermines the integrity our intelligence agencies. Why?
He sits idle while Russia attacks our sovereignty. Why?
He does all he can to discredit lifelong servants of our nation. Why?
He incessantly lies. Why?
He says there are good people amongst groups founded on hate. Why?
He mocks and ignores Puerto Rico. Why?
He mocks the rule of law. Why?
He has babies separated from their asylum seeking mothers. Why?
Because he is an authoritarian, fascist leaning, wanna despot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, and he insults our allies and praises our enemies. Why?
> He guts our State Department and ignores diplomacy. Why?
> He undermines the integrity our intelligence agencies. Why?
> He sits idle while Russia attacks our sovereignty. Why?
> ...


Just getting back to where we should be, this is what happens when you nominate a criminal from a corrupt orginization (DNC) after you elect a socialist because he is 1/2 black.
Wise up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just getting back to where we should be, this is what happens when you nominate a criminal from a corrupt orginization (DNC) after you elect a socialist because he is 1/2 black.
> Wise up.


It's almost funny how stupid you are . . . you'd think you could be a little less obvious. Obama had many flaws that for some reason you ignore in favor of nutter logic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's almost funny how stupid you are . . . you'd think you could be a little less obvious. Obama had many flaws that for some reason you ignore in favor of nutter logic.


If Obama was all white would he have been elected?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If Obama was all white would he have been elected?


Like his presidency are you trying to deny his life experience?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like his presidency are you trying to deny his life experience?


No, I am denying his ability to run anything, as we witnessed.
And that's not an answer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I am denying his ability to run anything, as we witnessed.
> And that's not an answer.


So you are being disingenuous and deliberately ignorant. Once again you deny the obvious instead going back to nutter conspiracy. You are therefore irrelevant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are being disingenuous and deliberately ignorant. Once again you deny the obvious instead going back to nutter conspiracy. You are therefore irrelevant.


I wouldn't answer the question is I were you either.
LoL


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If Obama was all white would he have been elected?


We all know the answer to this question.
Even espola.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We all know the answer to this question.
> Even espola.


Pretty easy to stump these people, just ask for the truth.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are being disingenuous and deliberately ignorant. Once again you deny the obvious instead going back to nutter conspiracy. You are therefore irrelevant.


Projecting your weaknesses at others...again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

California Supreme Court rules that a law that’s impossible to comply with still can be constitutional
JULY 1, 2018
Franz Kafka has been reincarnated, and apparently is sitting on the Supreme Court of the State of California. How else to explain the way that the pro...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/california_supreme_court_rules_that_a_law_thats_impossible_to_comply_with_still_can_be_constitutional.html


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California Supreme Court rules that a law that’s impossible to comply with still can be constitutional
> JULY 1, 2018
> Franz Kafka has been reincarnated, and apparently is sitting on the Supreme Court of the State of California. How else to explain the way that the pro...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/california_supreme_court_rules_that_a_law_thats_impossible_to_comply_with_still_can_be_constitutional.html


It's not bullets.  It's cartridges.  And it is existing patented technology, so it is not "impossible".

Please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California Supreme Court rules that a law that’s impossible to comply with still can be constitutional
> JULY 1, 2018
> Franz Kafka has been reincarnated, and apparently is sitting on the Supreme Court of the State of California. How else to explain the way that the pro...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/california_supreme_court_rules_that_a_law_thats_impossible_to_comply_with_still_can_be_constitutional.html


This must be e-conservatism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This must be e-conservatism.


I really didn't think loon-E could get any worse.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I really didn't think loon-E could get any worse.


You mean get any more "conservative"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You mean get any more "conservative"?


Why do you believe the only way to be a "conservative" is to blindly follow?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's almost funny how stupid you are . . . you'd think you could be a little less obvious. Obama had many flaws that for some reason you ignore in favor of nutter logic.


What flaws did you ever, ever point out on this forum regarding BHO?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What flaws did you ever, ever point out on this forum regarding BHO?


What real issues did you bring up that weren't based on right-wing lunacy? E use to point out things he objected to and you people never responded, you just went back to your birther, Muslim, transcript, BENGHAZI! BS

http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2017/11/why_conservatives_are_more_susceptible_to_believing_in_lies.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you believe the only way to be a "conservative" is to blindly follow?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjq88W324DcAhXiGDQIHUhkAMwQFggrMAE&url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judicial_restraint&usg=AOvVaw3lUuL3P31le8IQ3FBmVcb7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you believe the only way to be a "conservative" is to blindly follow?


*Did Nancy Pelosi Say Obamacare Must be Passed to 'Find Out What Is ...*
▶ 0:10
https://www.snopes.com/.../pelosi-healthcare-pass-the-bill-to-see-what


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Did Nancy Pelosi Say Obamacare Must be Passed to 'Find Out What Is ...*
> ▶ 0:10
> https://www.snopes.com/.../pelosi-healthcare-pass-the-bill-to-see-what


I enjoy when you people reach so far and then come up empty with irrelevant material in an attempt to support your indefensible lunacy, hilarious . . . might apply if I was in Congress at that time. Nice try, swing and a miss.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I enjoy when you people reach so far and then come up empty with irrelevant material in an attempt to support your indefensible lunacy, hilarious . . . might apply if I was in Congress at that time. Nice try, swing and a miss.


I know this next sentence stings, but take it like a man for once in your pathetic feminine existence.
She is the most powerful democrat currently in office.
Ha.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this next sentence stings, but take it like a man for once in your pathetic feminine existence.
> She is the most powerful democrat currently in office.
> Ha.


What's that got to do with me?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's that got to do with me?


You don't know?


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this next sentence stings, but take it like a man for once in your pathetic feminine existence.
> She is the most powerful democrat currently in office.
> Ha.


Not Schumer?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Not Schumer?


No.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No.


You do live in a world all of your own making.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do live in a world all of your own making.


You think shumer has more power than Pelosi?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You think shumer has more power than Pelosi?


You know all about those kinda things, Jarrod.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You think shumer has more power than Pelosi?


Yes.  Schumer is the elected leader of 47% of the Senators, and usually gets cooperation from another 2%.  Pelosi is the elected leader of 44% of the House.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes.  Schumer is the elected leader of 47% of the Senators, and usually gets cooperation from another 2%.  Pelosi is the elected leader of 44% of the House.


It seems like she has more clout than Schumer.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It seems like she has more clout than Schumer.


Seems?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It seems like she has more clout than Schumer.


You mean your sources tell you to be more afraid of her?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean your sources tell you to be more afraid of her?


No, maybe she is just more of attention whore than schmucky.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, maybe she is just more of attention whore than schmucky.


You make it obvious what scares you most.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You make it obvious what scares you most.


Come on, look at this wretch.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do live in a world all of your own making.


Yes you do...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You make it obvious what scares you most.


You sure do...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Come on, look at this wretch.


Are you making a Trumpian plea of not attractive enough to assault?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean your sources tell you to be more afraid of her?


Are you afraid of anything resembling "we have to pass it to see what's in it"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you afraid of anything resembling "we have to pass it to see what's in it"?


That's looking back and Duck is forward looking only.


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who told you that?  . . . and, "spray tan"? or tanning booth addict like Donald?



*You're so easy......you wearing your old work overalls to go with*
*that DNC addled brain on top of your spine....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2018)

*Hey Rodent.....if Civil War breaks out soon, I'll still buy you a beer.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's looking back and Duck is forward looking only.


That was a while ago and turns out people really like most of that law . . . but I know how you guys cling to anything you can attempt to spin (you just had/have very limited resources to pull from).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Rodent.....if Civil War breaks out soon, I'll still buy you a beer.*


Civil war? Where? You still trying to defend slavery?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Civil war? Where? You still trying to defend slavery?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Half a dozen nutters here post dumber shit than that every day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was a while ago and turns out people really like most of that law . . . but I know how you guys cling to anything you can attempt to spin (you just had/have very limited resources to pull from).


You don't know shit..."you guys" ?
Spin this you wanker..fuck off.
That's from me & only me...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Half a dozen nutters here post dumber shit than that every day.


Do tell Magoo...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


True.
So what has changed ?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You don't know shit..."you guys" ?
> Spin this you wanker..fuck off.
> That's from me & only me...


q.e.d.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You don't know shit..."you guys" ?
> Spin this you wanker..fuck off.
> That's from me & only me...


I see you have nothing to complain about or dispute, you're still just a butt-hurt little snowflake, boo hoo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Half a dozen nutters here post dumber shit than that every day.


Half a dozen nutters here dumbing shit down for two posters every day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Half a dozen nutters here dumbing shit down for two posters every day.


You nutters have so much trouble articulating your thoughts you simply call out rude names, that's pretty dumb alright.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You nutters have so much trouble articulating your thoughts you simply call out rude names, that's pretty dumb alright.


Pinko dumbass.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You nutters have so much trouble articulating your thoughts you simply call out rude names, that's pretty dumb alright.


"Those who can do...."  Please tell us how articulate you are again. Lol!


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2018)

https://twitter.com/mindpivot/status/1018370260846694400


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

espola said:


> https://twitter.com/mindpivot/status/1018370260846694400


And?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Cruel and unusual.


----------



## nononono (Jul 15, 2018)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 210835, member: 3256"








/QUOTE


*SCAQMD has been notified....Phew.*


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Obviously photoshopped.  Are you the artist?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Obviously photoshopped.  Are you the artist?


Obvious and poorly done, kinda like Trump . . . and these guys suck it down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obvious and poorly done, kinda like Trump . . . and these guys suck it down.


You ok?
Do you know that heffer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

*Sacha Baron Cohen Gets GOP Lawmakers to Endorse Giving 3-Year-Olds Guns in Stuffed Animals*

You’d think that after the insane success of _Da Ali G Show_, _Borat_ and _Bruno_, Sacha Baron Cohen wouldn’t be able to fool celebrities into participating in his bombastic pranks.

But in his surprise Showtime series _Who Is America?_, the British comedian nudges prominent lawmakers into exposing their politically incorrect views on the state of the nation — and the effect is equally hilarious and horrifying.

In Sunday’s premiere, Baron Cohen transforms into Col. Erran Morad, a macho Israeli “terrorist terminator” promoting a program that arms children as young as 3 years old with guns. His schtick? The only way thing that can stop a “bad man with a gun” is a “good boy with a gun.” (Or as Larry Pratt from Gun Owners of America adds, “even a good toddler.”)

“In America, there’s this big problem of shootings in schools. The NRA want to arm the teachers. This is crazy!” Baron Cohen says. “You should be arming the _children_.”

Scarily enough, several GOP politicians buy into it.

Former congressman Joe Walsh, Senate Majority Leader Trent Lott, California congressman Dana Rohrabacher and South Carolina congressman Joe Wilson all agree to endorse Baron Cohen’s character’s program for “kinder-guardians,” reading their approval of the plan from a teleprompter from a PSA. (Congressman Matt Gaetz didn’t bite.)


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/sacha-baron-cohen-gets-gop-181956385.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Sacha Baron Cohen Gets GOP Lawmakers to Endorse Giving 3-Year-Olds Guns in Stuffed Animals*
> 
> You’d think that after the insane success of _Da Ali G Show_, _Borat_ and _Bruno_, Sacha Baron Cohen wouldn’t be able to fool celebrities into participating in his bombastic pranks.
> 
> ...


Sucka


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Note to Dana Loesche - whores who only provide dry-humping service will not be in business long.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Note to Dana Loesche - whores who only provide dry-humping service will not be in business long.


I dont think she knows who you are.
Do you want me to give her a message for you?


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think she knows who you are.
> Do you want me to give her a message for you?


I'm sure Cher doesn't remember me either.


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm sure Cher doesn't remember me either.



*You remembered her.....*

*




*


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Hunter says hunters should dump the NRA --

https://www.outsideonline.com/2328866/its-time-hunters-leave-nra


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok?
> Do you know that heffer?


Human dignity is a universally held belief, amongst civilized people.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Human dignity is a universally held belief, amongst civilized people.


*Two things you should embrace aside from the TRUTH.*

*Dignity*
*and *
*Civilized*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Hunter says hunters should dump the NRA --
> 
> https://www.outsideonline.com/2328866/its-time-hunters-leave-nra


Makes sense, stop voting against your on best interests. Informed outdoorsmen see the reality of what the NRA and the politicians it backs are actually doing. The protection of outdoor spaces makes them accessible to everyone, not just the wealthy and to allow corporations to strip-mine.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Makes sense, stop voting against your on best interests. Informed outdoorsmen see the reality of what the NRA and the politicians it backs are actually doing. The protection of outdoor spaces makes them accessible to everyone, not just the wealthy and to allow corporations to strip-mine.


NRA was founded by Union Civil War generals to improve the marksmanship of Americans, since aimed rifle fire was replacing musket volleys as the primary infantry tactic.  It accentuated marksmanship and hunter safety and supported gun control laws that kept Americans safer until the late 70's when the organization was taken over by firearms manufacturers, who were more worried about their profits.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> NRA was founded by Union Civil War generals to improve the marksmanship of Americans, since aimed rifle fire was replacing musket volleys as the primary infantry tactic.  It accentuated marksmanship and hunter safety and supported gun control laws that kept Americans safer until the late 70's when the organization was taken over by firearms manufacturers, who were more worried about their profits.


Reminds me of what Trump has done/is doing by placing people that come from the industries most effected by an administration in charge of that administration . . . the foxes are put in charge of guarding the hen house.

What could go wrong with that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Human dignity is a universally held belief, amongst civilized people.


Excluding Trump and his wife, right?
Hypocrite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Human dignity is a universally held belief, amongst civilized people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

Nutters, here and abroad, hypocrites, bullies and deviants hiding behind the Constitution, the Bible and patriotism . . .

Cody Wilson, who has played a central role in making 3D-printed weapons available online, has been arrested and detained in Taiwan in connection with the sexual assault of a minor in Texas.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/bc749dab-d4a5-3a99-a8f0-a9de6dbc3468/ss_boy-with-severe-dairy-allergy.html


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters, here and abroad, hypocrites, bullies and deviants hiding behind the Constitution, the Bible and patriotism . . .
> 
> Cody Wilson, who has played a central role in making 3D-printed weapons available online, has been arrested and detained in Taiwan in connection with the sexual assault of a minor in Texas.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/bc749dab-d4a5-3a99-a8f0-a9de6dbc3468/ss_boy-with-severe-dairy-allergy.html


*Why do you gravitate to those types of articles...*

*Huh Pussy .....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2018)

A Tennessee man is behind bars after his 3-year-old son was shot and killed outside their Memphis home Sunday. 

https://www.ajc.com/news/national/father-accidentally-shoots-kills-year-old-son-porch-home-police-say/ZUCHwOlzEbG28vy9oscM7J/

 The bubbly 2-year-old boy flitted around his front porch Monday morning in nothing but a diaper, grabbing chips from a bag his cousin held.

He was oblivious to the sadness around him. His stone-faced older sister missing her father. The aunt who sat on the stoop, shaking her head about the tragedy there two days earlier.

On Saturday afternoon, the 2-year-old boy was handling a handgun inside the home when it discharged. A bullet struck the boy’s father, Darrion Noble, in the neck while he was sleeping in his bed.

article_936a6bc7-39a1-51ca-b15b-2f058f9326bd.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2018)

https://twitter.com/RealJamesWoods/status/1048929113019494400


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A Tennessee man is behind bars after his 3-year-old son was shot and killed outside their Memphis home Sunday.
> 
> https://www.ajc.com/news/national/father-accidentally-shoots-kills-year-old-son-porch-home-police-say/ZUCHwOlzEbG28vy9oscM7J/
> 
> ...





*Gun Safe ...Pussyman !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2018)

As the national debate over violent rhetoric rages among politicians, pundits and President Trump, the Republican candidate for governor in Pennsylvania offered the latest case study in partisan rancor on Friday when he threatened to “stomp all over” the Democratic incumbent’s face with his golf spikes.

A spokesman for Scott Wagner, the Republican nominee, said the threat wasn’t meant literally.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/gop-candidate-threatens-pa-governor-im-going-stomp-face-golf-spikes-203326572.html


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As the national debate over violent rhetoric rages among politicians, pundits and President Trump, the Republican candidate for governor in Pennsylvania offered the latest case study in partisan rancor on Friday when he threatened to “stomp all over” the Democratic incumbent’s face with his golf spikes.
> 
> A spokesman for Scott Wagner, the Republican nominee, said the threat wasn’t meant literally.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/gop-candidate-threatens-pa-governor-im-going-stomp-face-golf-spikes-203326572.html


*He cut n pasted Eric Holders comment.....*

*It's just partisan rancor ...Pussyman...get over it.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/RealJamesWoods/status/1048929113019494400


Typical nutter like the rest of you spineless trolls.

“Like a bully who can dish it our but can’t take it, Mr. Woods uses his wealth and fame to abuse the court system in order to punish and bully an obscure and much less powerful Twitter user who taunted him,” the filing reads.

james-woods-is-a-big-bullying-twitter-hypocrite-new-court-filing-in-cocaine-addict-lawsuit-claims


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Typical nutter like the rest of you spineless trolls.
> 
> “Like a bully who can dish it our but can’t take it, Mr. Woods uses his wealth and fame to abuse the court system in order to punish and bully an obscure and much less powerful Twitter user who taunted him,” the filing reads.
> 
> james-woods-is-a-big-bullying-twitter-hypocrite-new-court-filing-in-cocaine-addict-lawsuit-claims





Who gives a flying rats ass?


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Typical nutter like the rest of you spineless trolls.
> 
> “Like a bully who can dish it our but can’t take it, Mr. Woods uses his wealth and fame to abuse the court system in order to punish and bully an obscure and much less powerful Twitter user who taunted him,” the filing reads.
> 
> james-woods-is-a-big-bullying-twitter-hypocrite-new-court-filing-in-cocaine-addict-lawsuit-claims



*Bullying on the internet....my God are you clueless.*

*" Sticks and Stones may break my bones,*
*but names will never hurt me "*

*Poor Poor Pussyman...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Typical nutter like the rest of you spineless trolls.
> 
> “Like a bully who can dish it our but can’t take it, Mr. Woods uses his wealth and fame to abuse the court system in order to punish and bully an obscure and much less powerful Twitter user who taunted him,” the filing reads.


grammarly.dumb


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2018)

Police arrested two people Wednesday accused of injuring a 4-year-old boy while shooting at an SUV filled with children during a road rage incident in Wichita, according to officials.

article220220175.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 19, 2018)

May have to do some shopping this weekend....


FNS™-9 Compact




FN 509®









FN 509 Tactical handgun (FN America)


https://fnamerica.com/products/pistols/fn-509/


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> May have to do some shopping this weekend....
> 
> 
> FNS™-9 Compact
> ...


The one in the middle......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2018)

This is what my daughter shoots, old school Hi Power.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> May have to do some shopping this weekend....
> 
> 
> FNS™-9 Compact
> ...


Have you ever owned a polymer pistol?
I personally didn't like the one I had, steel just feels better to me, here is one that is an awesome little fella too,





CZ 75 Compact.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

“The consensus is that no more than five to ten people in a hundred who die by gunfire in Los Angeles are any loss to society. These people fight small wars amongst themselves. It would seem a valid social service to keep them well-supplied with ammunition.” 
-- Jeff Cooper


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

“All the people constitute the militia - according to the Founding Fathers. Therefore every able-bodied man has a duty under the Constitution to become part of the "well-regulated" militia, specifically to understand and perform well with the individual weapon currently issued to the regular establishment. . . . Thus one who has not qualified himself with the M-16 may not be considered to be a responsible citizen.” 
-- Jeff Cooper 




“The police cannot protect the citizen at this stage of our development, and they cannot even protect themselves in many cases. It is up to the private citizen to protect himself and his family, and this is not only acceptable, but mandatory.” 
-- Jeff Cooper


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Six Off-Duty Police Officers Were Inside Borderline Bar When Shooting Started

_‘likely unarmed’_6,082
https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2018/11/08/six-police-officers-were-inside-borderline-bar-when-shooting-started/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

I hope ANTIFA doesn't come knocking on my front door.





* 
*
*Police Probe Mob At Tucker Carlson Home...*

*'Threatening me and my family'...** 
*
*Antifa expands hit list... *

_*VOX Reporter Defends Harassment*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

A majority of Americans favor stricter gun laws, and most believe places of worship and schools have become less safe over the last two decades, according to a new poll conducted by The Associated Press-NORC Center for Public Affairs Research.

https://www.yahoo.com/now/ap-norc-poll-majority-americans-favor-stricter-gun-130148301--politics.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A majority of Americans favor stricter gun laws, and most believe places of worship and schools have become less safe over the last two decades, according to a new poll conducted by The Associated Press-NORC Center for Public Affairs Research.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/now/ap-norc-poll-majority-americans-favor-stricter-gun-130148301--politics.html


You're a yahoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You're a yahoo.


Just alerting you to the reality that your sources shield you from.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2019)

New Zealand, 26 days, 119-1, assault weapons banned.

https://www.vox.com/2019/4/10/18304415/new-zealand-gun-control-mosque-shootings-assault-weapons-ban


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> New Zealand, 26 days, 119-1, assault weapons banned.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/2019/4/10/18304415/new-zealand-gun-control-mosque-shootings-assault-weapons-ban


Guess they don't have a second amendment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Guess they don't have a second amendment.


The 2nd doesn't say anything about unregulated ( in fact the opposite) or I would have the flamethrower and bazooka I always wanted. Common sense ain't common amongst you NRA directed nutters.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> New Zealand, 26 days, 119-1, assault weapons banned.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/2019/4/10/18304415/new-zealand-gun-control-mosque-shootings-assault-weapons-ban


*New Zealand just set themselves up for PURE Islamification/Communism....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The 2nd doesn't say anything about unregulated ( in fact the opposite) or I would have the flamethrower and bazooka I always wanted. Common sense ain't common amongst you NRA directed nutters.


*I do believe you can " own " a flame thrower and *
*a Bazooka CANNOT be operational at all to my*
*understanding.*


*




*

Are Flamethrowers Legal?

Yes. In the United States, flamethrowers are federally unregulated tools and 
not considered a firearm by the ATF. No need for any NFA tax stamps, licensing 
or even an FFL dealer. However, it’s the purchaser’s responsibility to ascertain 
that ownership and or use does not violate any state or local laws or regulations.

*California*
Yes, we do ship to California. Units sent are modified with a smaller nozzle to be considered 
California compliant versions, meaning that the range of the device will be less than 10 feet.

California users please read California Health and Safety Codes  12750, 12751, 12760, 12761 and 
ensure compliance before changing a tip that would produce a range over 10 feet. 

According to California Health and Safety Code 12750(a) “Flamethrowing device” means any 
non-stationary and transportable device designed or intended to emit or propel a burning 
stream of combustible or flammable liquid a distance of at least 10 feet.








*Firearms Contraband & Consequences*

Published by the Law Offices of Bruce Colodny
Revised & Copyright © 2017



*14. Grenade or Rocket Launchers.*
Tube type grenade launchers that can fire antipersonnel cartridges, functioning 
rocket launchers and mortars are Destructive Devices under Federal law, subject 
to NFA restrictions and felony penalties.

California provides felony penalties for possession of any rocket launcher or grenade 
launcher, whether tube type, cup type or spigot type. Possession of pyrotechnic 
emergency signaling devices not marked with California Fire Marshal’s approval 
seal may result in criminal prosecution.


*( Just thought I'd post this.....California is very restrictive in odd areas. *
*The " New " cell phones have Night Vision ....)*
*20. Sniper Scopes.*
Possession of a night vision telescope adapted to a firearm that operates through 
projection of infrared light is a misdemeanor in California.

*21. Imitation or Replica Firearms.*
Transactions in realistic replicas of modern firearms in California may be subject 
to a fine of up to $10,000. Exceptions are provided for theatrical, educational, military 
and certain other uses.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *New Zealand just set themselves up for PURE Islamification/Communism....*


You are batting .000 when it comes to your pontifications. It only takes one bullet to down a shooter, a hand gun is sufficient for that. The weapons they are nanning are designed not only to kill (and spread a wide net for the not so accurate shooter) but to maim in a horrible fashion. They are weapons of war, period.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are batting .000 when it comes to your pontifications. It only takes one bullet to down a shooter, a hand gun is sufficient for that. The weapons they are nanning are designed not only to kill (and spread a wide net for the not so accurate shooter) but to maim in a horrible fashion. They are *weapons of war*, period.


*If we are to go on stats...*

*You are the Baltimore Orioles hands down....*

*I am the LA Dodgers.......*

*Furthermore....if your " one " bullet premise is solid fact....then why does *
*LAW ENFORCEMENT ARM THEMSELVES WITH " WEAPONS OF WAR "....!*

*Research Rodent......it does help.*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2019)

Wait. This is where to comment on increasing gun violence, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

The conservative viewpoint is less people with more guns.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

Ah the tarnishing of a 147 year legacy . . .
Greed, infighting and criminal actions . . .
Today's NRA going the way of the Dodo bird . . .
Couldn't happen to a better bunch of people . . .
LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah the tarnishing of a 147 year legacy . . .
> Greed, infighting and criminal actions . . .
> Today's NRA going the way of the Dodo bird . . .
> Couldn't happen to a better bunch of people . . .
> LOL!


Where is it going?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is it going?


The best thing that could happen for them would be a Dem winning in 2020 . . . they could get their expense accounts back.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The best thing that could happen for them would be a Dem winning in 2020 . . . they could get their expense accounts back.


It's their only hope . . .


----------



## espola (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah the tarnishing of a 147 year legacy . . .
> Greed, infighting and criminal actions . . .
> Today's NRA going the way of the Dodo bird . . .
> Couldn't happen to a better bunch of people . . .
> LOL!


Until mid-1970's, NRA concentrated on marksmanship and gun safety - the original purpose.  I would support a return to those principles.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Until mid-1970's, NRA concentrated on marksmanship and gun safety - the original purpose.  I would support a return to those principles.


Yeah but they created a monster, a money starved monster. . . tailored suits, 1st class travel to expensive destinations, lavish meals, big mansions, nice cars, that's what the members pay for now.


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

*Addressed To Mr Husker Du :*


*It's one thing to push down ridiculous posts....*

*But YOU have displayed your true self TODAY with your *
*deliberate actions of pushing down the TRUTH about what is going *
*on in Venezuela !*

*It's quite sad that you have revealed your TRUE self for AMERICA to *
*witness !*

*We now know what side of History you have chosen to side on....the *
*side of EVIL !*

*You are complicit with the Actions of those Soldiers who ran over their*
*own Citizens today by your deliberate attempts to suppress the TRUTH .!*

*I WILL NOT FORGET WHAT YOU DID TODAY !!!*
*NOR WILL ANYONE WHO WITNESSED IT !!!!!!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Addressed To Mr Husker Du :*
> 
> 
> *It's one thing to push down ridiculous posts....*
> ...


You were expecting different?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You were expecting different?


Did I miss something? I rarely reading Dr. Dementos posts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did I miss something? I rarely reading Dr. Dementos posts.


“rarely reading....”.    Shocking!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “rarely reading....”.    Shocking!


Do you read all nono's posts? How about Joe's?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you read all nono's posts? How about Joe's?


No and no.


----------



## messy (May 5, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/US/12-year-charged-murder-fatal-texas-shooting-10/story?id=62833856

Fighting oppression with guns! Go America!


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2019)

*Stimulate America's economy further....Buy Guns and Ammo !!!!*


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Stimulate America's economy further....Buy Guns and Ammo !!!!*


Yeah!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/US/12-year-charged-murder-fatal-texas-shooting-10/story?id=62833856


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/US/12-year-charged-murder-fatal-texas-shooting-10/story?id=62833856



*Yeah !!*

*Parenting.....Plain and Simple !*

*All three incidents listed in the article you posted above*
*were the result of Parenting....No if, and or buts....*

*The gun didn't pick itself up, load then discharge at a human.*

*All three stem from lack of Parenting.....*


*There for......*

*Stimulate America's economy further....Buy Guns and Ammo !!!!
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/US/12-year-charged-murder-fatal-texas-shooting-10/story?id=62833856


Are you pro abortion?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/US/12-year-charged-murder-fatal-texas-shooting-10/story?id=62833856


Mental health issue.  Run along now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yeah !!*
> 
> *Parenting.....Plain and Simple !*
> 
> ...


Yes, parenting, the kids somehow had access to a gun. THAT IS THE EXACT POINT!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mental health issue.  Run along now.


Being 12 is a mental health issue?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Being 12 is a mental health issue?


I’m amazed you made it this far!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you pro abortion?


Late, late term.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yeah !!*
> 
> *Parenting.....Plain and Simple !*
> 
> ...


More guns!!!

We love America! This, for example, happens nowhere but in our great country! 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/US/12-year-charged-murder-fatal-texas-shooting-10/story?id=62833856


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

messy said:


> More guns!!!
> 
> We love America! This, for example, happens nowhere but in our great country!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/US/12-year-charged-murder-fatal-texas-shooting-10/story?id=62833856


That old pesky Bill of Rights.
I thought you were the law and order type?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That old pesky Bill of Rights.
> I thought you were the law and order type?


We know you aren't.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, parenting, the kids somehow had access to a gun. THAT IS THE EXACT POINT!


*I'm glad you can see part of the problem....*

*Now let's work on your Party affiliation....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Not right in the head, none of em.

One suspect in the Highlands Ranch shooting is reportedly transgender, possible motive ‘involved revenge and anger towards others’

Posted at 7:40 am on May 08, 2019 by Greg P.

_ 
We’re learning more about the two students arrested in Tuesday’s shooting at STEM School Highlands Ranch that left 1 dead and 8 others injured.





The first suspect, who is a minor and not identified by police, is reportedly transgender and transitioning from male to female. Sources told Denver 7 that “the motive of the shooters went beyond bullying and involved revenge and anger towards others”:
_


----------



## messy (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not right in the head, none of em.
> 
> One suspect in the Highlands Ranch shooting is reportedly transgender, possible motive ‘involved revenge and anger towards others’
> 
> ...


I think what's important here is that, as Americans, they had the awesome, God-given right to guns and ammo. Congrats!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I think what's important here is that, as Americans, they had the awesome, God-given right to guns and ammo. Congrats!


Should lock the crazies up, but that would take our most of the Dems leadership and all of their presidential sacrifices.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I think what's important here is that, as Americans, they had the awesome, God-given right to guns and ammo. Congrats!


Liberty is tough for you people.  There are more accommodating countries in the world


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I think what's important here is that, as Americans, they had the awesome, God-given right to guns and ammo. Congrats!


Hey Ratboy, does messy know you've hijacked his identity and are posting nonsense?


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not right in the head, none of em.
> 
> One suspect in the Highlands Ranch shooting is reportedly transgender, possible motive ‘involved revenge and anger towards others’
> 
> ...



*Castration can have irreversible affects on males, one such documented consequence is*
*a term called " Tranny Rage " .....it is well documented and the MSM suppresses the *
*truth in regards to this " Phenomenon "  ...... out and out anger is just one of the effects.*

*You cannot make a male into a female.*
*Nor can you make a female into a male.*

*...it is impossible to accomplish.*

*What the doctors are doing is cosmetically altering the physical*
*appearance with surgery and changing the hormonal/testosterone*
*levels to alter the persons NATURAL chemical structure in an effort*
*to further physical characteristics for the individuals personal *
*satisfaction....*

*There is nothing wrong with the procedures, what is wrong is*
*misleading individuals into thinking they will become what they *
*" Feel " they are thru the procedures....*

*The MSM and the Doctors should just tell the TRUTH.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Castration can have irreversible affects on males, one such documented consequence is*
> *a term called " Tranny Rage " .....it is well documented and the MSM suppresses the *
> *truth in regards to this " Phenomenon "  ...... out and out anger is just one of the effects.*
> 
> ...


I knew you were an ex-choir boy, there's the proof! You know all about castration and the sexual frustration/angst associated with such an act. Are you also suffering from the trauma of being sexually assaulted? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Castration can have irreversible affects on males, one such documented consequence is*
> *a term called " Tranny Rage " .....it is well documented and the MSM suppresses the *
> *truth in regards to this " Phenomenon "  ...... out and out anger is just one of the effects.*
> 
> ...


Maybe husker can fill us in?


----------



## messy (May 8, 2019)

Proud of us, as Americans, to tolerate more school shootings.
Freedom! Not for the faint-of-heart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Proud of us, as Americans, to tolerate more school shootings.
> Freedom! Not for the faint-of-heart.


Tough love? Maybe all apart of DeVos's master plan . .  you will notice these shootings do not occur at private or charter schools. We can go back to the way were things at the turn of the century when America was great. Turn of the 20th century that is . . . the wealthy kids go to school, the rest go to work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Proud of us, as Americans, to tolerate more school shootings.
> Freedom! Not for the faint-of-heart.


What would president messy do about it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tough love? Maybe all apart of DeVos's master plan . .  you will notice these shootings do not occur at private or charter schools. We can go back to the way were things at the turn of the century when America was great. Turn of the 20th century that is . . . the wealthy kids go to school, the rest go to work.


I wonder if the fact that most private schools are faith based has anything to do with it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

You people just talked me into buying another weapon.


----------



## messy (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would president messy do about it?


More guns and more ammo. Yee-ha!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> More guns and more ammo. Yee-ha!


Here is your big chance to fix everything.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people just talked me into buying another weapon.
> View attachment 4631


Got ya a used target pistol did ya. Can you hit a target?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

We know this wasn't one of our nutters, not in that neighborhood!

A man in Los Angeles' posh Holmby Hills neighborhood was hiding a stash of weapons large enough to outfit an army.






https://www.yahoo.com/now/police-seize-thousands-guns-piles-ammunition-los-angeles-052029825--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know this wasn't one of our nutters, not in that neighborhood!
> 
> A man in Los Angeles' posh Holmby Hills neighborhood was hiding a stash of weapons large enough to outfit an army.
> 
> ...



Some folks collect cars, some collect motorcycles, some collect art...
This collector apparently broke the law.
Break the law and suffer the consequences, the way the system works.


"Saenz apparently was licensed to own weapons -- and there is no prohibition on the number of guns a person can own -- but the person was selling the guns illegally, according to police."

https://www.yahoo.com/now/police-seize-thousands-guns-piles-ammunition-los-angeles-052029825--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Some folks collect cars, some collect motorcycles, some collect art...
> This collector apparently broke the law.
> Break the law and suffer the consequences, the way the system works.
> 
> ...


You say collector I say hoarder.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Got ya a used target pistol did ya. Can you hit a target?


Looks like your ignorance continues into the realm of firearms.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know this wasn't one of our nutters, not in that neighborhood!
> 
> A man in Los Angeles' posh Holmby Hills neighborhood was hiding a stash of weapons large enough to outfit an army.
> 
> ...


He was no threat with only 1000 rounds.

What a yahoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like your ignorance continues into the realm of firearms.


How's that? You don't know you just wanna be an asshole, right? You don't own that gun do you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Proud of us, as Americans, to tolerate more school shootings.
> Freedom! Not for the faint-of-heart.


Or cowards like you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tough love? Maybe all apart of DeVos's master plan . .  you will notice these shootings do not occur at private or charter schools. We can go back to the way were things at the turn of the century when America was great. Turn of the 20th century that is . . . the wealthy kids go to school, the rest go to work.


Like bill gates.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know this wasn't one of our nutters, not in that neighborhood!
> 
> A man in Los Angeles' posh Holmby Hills neighborhood was hiding a stash of weapons large enough to outfit an army.
> 
> ...


Fake news


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like your ignorance continues into the realm of firearms.


Like father, like son.  “Don’t forget to squeeze the .45 cal trigger to disassemble son”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like father, like son.  “Don’t forget to squeeze the .45 cal trigger to disassemble son”


Do you own a gun?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you own a gun?


Yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.


Do you take care of it? 
https://www.minnpost.com/second-opinion/2012/12/health-risk-having-gun-home/


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He was no threat with only 1000 rounds.
> 
> What a yahoo.


Sounds to me like some was pissed off at someone else and decided to


Hüsker Dü said:


> We know this wasn't one of our nutters, not in that neighborhood!
> 
> A man in Los Angeles' posh Holmby Hills neighborhood was hiding a stash of weapons large enough to outfit an army.
> 
> ...



*Keep your Union retirement close, because as a " Greenthumblina " *
*reporter you suck, lie and grossly misrepresent the Truth/Facts....*

*Do you even know what all those guns are....No.*
*He had what looks like a very large amount of hunting rifles.*
*And those " Hunting " rifles wouldn't arm any ANTIFA Army *
*without ammunition...*

*You are a Tool and a Fool....*

*Eric Garcetti and his Govt Control Minions got the *
*photo-op they wanted while Creepy Joe Biden was in*
*town....*

*Watch it's probably going to come out that some on going*
*spat between stuck up " Elites " was used for the photo-op ...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> Sounds to me like some was pissed off at someone else and decided to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you are basing your assertions on your own assumptions? Typical.


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I knew you were an ex-choir boy, there's the proof! You know all about castration and the sexual frustration/angst associated with such an act. Are you also suffering from the trauma of being sexually assaulted?
> *If this is a personal issue you'd like to reveal.....*
> *They ( below ) are here for you....*
> *Projection can be quite revealing....Mr Rodent.*
> ...


*No " Ball less " one I do more than sit around and read Union propaganda *
*as you do 24/7.....Biden is whiffing around the LA basin area, do you duty and*
*present your old neck for a sniff or two from old Creepy Joe, he might reward you*
*with a tickle or two.....*


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, you are basing your assertions on your own assumptions? Typical.


*Your previous statements are the basis of my posted assertions...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your previous statements are the basis of my posted assertions...*


Then you know I grew up with firearms of all types. Loaded, fired, cleaned, rebuilt, loaded shot, collected and have maintained some very old family guns for my whole life . . . and you?


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then you know I grew up with firearms of all types. Loaded, fired, cleaned, rebuilt, loaded shot, collected and have maintained some very old family guns for my whole life . . . and you?


*Thanks for restating the obvious.....*

*If you grew up with " Guns " then why o why didn't you identify *
*what I did and tell the TRUTH...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You say collector I say hoarder.


Hoarders collect junk and have a mental disorder, not unlike those that suffer from projection disorder.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that? You don't know you just wanna be an asshole, right? You don't own that gun do you?


No, I will shortly though.
Might help if you reread the post you didn't read before.


Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that? You don't know you just wanna be an asshole, right? You don't own that gun do you?


That's no target gun.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I will shortly though.
> Might help if you reread the post you didn't read before.
> 
> That's no target gun.


Do you know what you are buying? Do you know what the "B" stands for?


----------



## messy (May 9, 2019)

Guns=Freedom.
Just 2 days ago in Colorado our freedom was expressed yet again!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you take care of it?
> https://www.minnpost.com/second-opinion/2012/12/health-risk-having-gun-home/


Yawn.  Do you take care if your Dad’s bowel movements?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, you are basing your assertions on your own assumptions? Typical.


Ironclad alert!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Guns=Freedom.
> Just 2 days ago in Colorado our freedom was expressed yet again!


Coward


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you know what you are buying? Do you know what the "B" stands for?


No.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Guns=Freedom.
> Just 2 days ago in Colorado our freedom was expressed yet again!


Have you come up with a solution President Messy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Guns=Freedom.
> Just 2 days ago in Colorado our freedom was expressed yet again!


Did you see the Colorado kids walk out of the vigil after the Dems turned it into a gun control push?
Then the cocksuckers apologized.


----------



## messy (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you see the Colorado kids walk out of the vigil after the Dems turned it into a gun control push?
> Then the cocksuckers apologized.


Gun control = slavery.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Gun control = slavery.


Ignorance = Slavery


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Gun control = slavery.


Students Walk Out When School Shooting Vigil Turns into Gun Control Rally
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/09/students-walk-out-school-shooting-vigil-turns-gun-control-rally/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjLkseZwY_iAhVBVK0KHfA3CFQQlO8DMAZ6BAgHEB0&usg=AOvVaw0QrzbZUXdiV5FtWWWnlrmE


----------



## messy (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Students Walk Out When School Shooting Vigil Turns into Gun Control Rally
> View attachment 4636
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/09/students-walk-out-school-shooting-vigil-turns-gun-control-rally/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjLkseZwY_iAhVBVK0KHfA3CFQQlO8DMAZ6BAgHEB0&usg=AOvVaw0QrzbZUXdiV5FtWWWnlrmE


Just grateful that the thought police didn’t limit those kids’ rights to get guns and ammo.
Is that what you want, commie?
Freedom!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Just grateful that the thought police didn’t limit those kids’ rights to get guns and ammo.
> Is that what you want, commie?
> Freedom!


Coward.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No.


B is for "Block", so the pin doesn't come forward if you drop it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Just grateful that the thought police didn’t limit those kids’ rights to get guns and ammo.
> Is that what you want, commie?
> Freedom!


Weren't the hand guns stolen?
Let me help you out.
This is bad enough without you making up shit.

*Sources: Investigators believe suspects in STEM School shooting stole guns from parents of 1 suspect*
Jace Larson
11:58 AM, May 08, 2019


DENVER – Investigators believe at least one of the suspects in

the STEM School Highlands Ranch shooting
Tuesday stole the guns from the parents of the 18-year-old suspect, two sources with knowledge of the investigation told Contact7 Investigates Wednesday.


Douglas County Sheriff Tony Spurlock confirmed

at a news conference Wednesday morning
that at least two handguns were used in the shooting. High-ranking sources told Denver7 Tuesday night that three handguns and a rifle were recovered but said the rifle was not used in the shooting.


Spurlock said at the news conference that investigators were working with the federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) to determine how the suspects, an 18-year-old male and a juvenile female, obtained the weapons. He said at the time it was “too early to tell” if the suspects had assistance in obtaining the weapons.

The Federal Bureau of Investigation has also been brought in to assist local authorities in the shooting investigation.

The sources said Wednesday that they believe the parents of Devon Erickson, the 18-year-old suspect, bought the weapons legally. Denver7 cannot say whether the parents had the guns secured inside the home.

People under age 21 are not allowed to buy handguns in Colorado.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> B is for "Block", so the pin doesn't come forward if you drop it.


Welcome to California.
I did some research on that weapon and it would need $400.00 worth of work to make trigger the way I like it so not sure if I will get that one.


----------



## messy (May 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Weren't the hand guns stolen?
> Let me help you out.
> This is bad enough without you making up shit.
> 
> ...


So those folks had multiple weapons, plus ammo?, available for this use by their kid because...FREEDOM!
It's so cool that America has freedom.
I feel bad for all those other countries.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> So those folks had multiple weapons, plus ammo?, available for this use by their kid because...FREEDOM!
> It's so cool that America has freedom.
> I feel bad for all those other countries.


Well, with all of your money I am sure one in well within your reach, what is stopping you from leaving our shit hole?


----------



## messy (May 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, with all of your money I am sure one in well within your reach, what is stopping you from leaving our shit hole?


1. Job.
2. Language.
But anyway, leaving shouldn't be the issue.
We shouldn't accept the daily slaughter resulting from our gun use. It doesn't happen anywhere else.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> 1. Job.
> 2. Language.
> But anyway, leaving shouldn't be the issue.
> We shouldn't accept the daily slaughter resulting from our gun use. It doesn't happen anywhere else.


Liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> So those folks had multiple weapons, plus ammo?, available for this use by their kid because...FREEDOM!
> It's so cool that America has freedom.
> I feel bad for all those other countries.


Coward


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Weren't the hand guns stolen?
> Let me help you out.
> This is bad enough without you making up shit.
> 
> ...


Cowards don’t worry themselves with such details.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> 1. Job.
> 2. Language.
> But anyway, leaving shouldn't be the issue.
> We shouldn't accept the daily slaughter resulting from our gun use. It doesn't happen anywhere else.



Every day, more than 130 people in the United States die after overdosing on opioids.
3,287 are killed daily in traffic accidents.

We don't accept these 'slaughters' anymore than we 'accept' gun 'slaughters'...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> 1. Job.
> 2. Language.
> But anyway, leaving shouldn't be the issue.
> We shouldn't accept the daily slaughter resulting from our gun use. It doesn't happen anywhere else.


I agree, how are you going to fix it?


----------



## messy (May 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I agree, how are you going to fix it?


We seem to have taken big steps to curb tobacco use and overcome those lobbies somehow.
The gun has to be viewed as something inherently dangerous, instead of something like a basketball.
People (like those Colorado parents) have, in fact, "ruined it" for responsible gun owners, so we need to burden the distribution somehow.


----------



## messy (May 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Every day, more than 130 people in the United States die after overdosing on opioids.
> 3,287 are killed daily in traffic accidents.
> 
> We don't accept these 'slaughters' anymore than we 'accept' gun 'slaughters'...


Totally wrong. We absolutely accept opioid slaughters. Big pharma wins.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Welcome to California.
> I did some research on that weapon and it would need $400.00 worth of work to make trigger the way I like it so not sure if I will get that one.


Like I said that one is a target shooting model, doesn't come with a hair trigger for the absolutely terrified.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Totally wrong. We absolutely accept opioid slaughters. Big pharma wins.


Totally wrong?
I don't willingly accept any of it.
Some of those arrogant assholes at "big pharma" should go to jail. Totally.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> We seem to have taken big steps to curb tobacco use and overcome those lobbies somehow.
> The gun has to be viewed as something inherently dangerous, instead of something like a basketball.
> People (like those Colorado parents) have, in fact, "ruined it" for responsible gun owners, so we need to burden the distribution somehow.


Who in their right mind views a gun as something like a basketball?


----------



## messy (May 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Totally wrong?
> I don't willingly accept any of it.
> Some of those arrogant assholes at "big pharma" should go to jail. Totally.


I agree...but I feel the gun manufacturers need to be brought up short as well, somehow.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I agree...but I feel the gun manufacturers need to be brought up short as well, somehow.


People need to take personal responsibility for their actions.
50 - 60 years ago, a larger % of households had guns, yet we didn't have the "mass shootings" like we have today...what has changed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like I said that one is a target shooting model, doesn't come with a hair trigger for the absolutely terrified.


A target model with combat sights and a crappy trigger?
Tell me more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who in their right mind views a gun as something like a basketball?


A lib.


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Guns=Freedom.
> Just 2 days ago in Colorado our freedom was expressed yet again!


*Poor " Messy "....*

*Identifying the problem is the first step towards a solution.*

*Parenting is the Problem.*

*Now you know where to find the solution.*


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> We seem to have taken big steps to curb tobacco use and overcome those lobbies somehow.
> The gun has to be viewed as something inherently dangerous, instead of something like a basketball.
> People (like those Colorado parents) have, in fact, "ruined it" for responsible gun owners, so we need to burden the distribution somehow.


*Hey " Messy "....*
*What's better...*

*Having the Freedom to Choose.*
*or*
*Having your Rights stripped from you.*

*You can think about that if you need to time......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

_Report: Colorado High School Shooting Suspect Railed Against Christians and Trump, Shared Leftist Content
Guy Benson |  @guypbenson | May 10, 2019
 

 at their charter school in suburban Denver.  They murdered one of their classmates, a hero who rushed his killer in an effort to stop the slaughter, and wounded eight more.  As authorities investigate the motives behind this horrific crime, we've learned new details about at least one alleged assailant's political views.  He resented gay-"hating" Christians, and shared pro-Obama and anti-Trump material on social media.  Via the Washington Examiner (redactions mine):


The social media posts by a suspect in the STEM School Highlands Ranch shooting in Colorado included *opposition to "Christians who hate gays," criticism of President Trump, and support for the left-wing Occupy Democrats*...On his now-deleted Facebook account, [the alleged shooter], 18, posted: "You know what I hate? All these Christians who hate gays, yet in the bible, it says in Deuteronomy 17:12-13, if someone doesn’t do what their priest tells them to do, they are supposed to die. It has plenty of crazy stuff like that. But all they get out of it is ‘ewwwwww gays.'"The other suspect in the shooting, which left one dead and seven wounded, has been identified as in court documents as [the other alleged shooter], a 16-year-old female who identifies as a transgender male and prefers to be called Alec...In 2016, Erickson *shared a video of late-night host Seth Meyers* *criticizing President Donald Trump prior to the 2016 election, and had shared an Occupy Democrats post that praised President Barack Obama.*_


----------



## messy (May 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey " Messy "....*
> *What's better...*
> 
> *Having the Freedom to Choose.*
> ...


That's easy. Guns!!! Look how great our freedom of choice is!


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2019)

messy said:


> That's easy. Guns!!! Look how great our freedom of choice is!



*You get the " F " for the day....now run along and read some Patriotic History.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> People need to take personal responsibility for their actions.
> 50 - 60 years ago, a larger % of households had guns, yet we didn't have the "mass shootings" like we have today...what has changed?


Take a long deep look in the mirror and at the posts of nono and lil joe. Then ask yourself if those attitudes were around "50- 60 years ago".


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Take a long deep look in the mirror and at the posts of nono and lil joe. Then ask yourself if those attitudes were around "50- 60 years ago".



" the posts of nono and lil joe. Then ask yourself if 
those attitudes were around "50- 60 years ago" ***

*For you to attempt to correlate my and another posters remarks 
 with any shooter ( Period ) is just a display of pure ignorance on your part.*



** HELL YES IT WAS !!!!!*

*I'M NO SUCK ASS LIKE YOU...*
*NOR WOULD I BET JOE IS EITHER !*

*YOU JUST CANNOT SEE THE PROBLEM....I DO !*

*PARENTING ...PLAIN AND SIMPLE !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> " the posts of nono and lil joe. Then ask yourself if
> those attitudes were around "50- 60 years ago" ***
> 
> *For you to attempt to correlate my and another posters remarks
> ...


Libs are all about breaking up the traditional family so the government can take care of us all.
The state isn't doing a very good job raising our kids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Take a long deep look in the mirror and at the posts of nono and lil joe. Then ask yourself if those attitudes were around "50- 60 years ago".


What did I do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A target model with combat sights and a crappy trigger?
> Tell me more.


Why, you know nothing about it and don't want it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why, you know nothing about it and don't want it.


I forgot more about guns than you have ever known.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I forgot more about guns than you have ever known.


You people sure revel in the fantasy world you have created for yourselves. The plumber is the smartest guy in the room with the best hair, nono is seriously correct and deeply in the know, dizzy is a financial wizard, LE had a clue, and you know what's best for everyone else and now a gun expert (who is unaware what the guns markings mean). Hilarious!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people sure revel in the fantasy world you have created for yourselves. The plumber is the smartest guy in the room with the best hair, nono is seriously correct and deeply in the know, dizzy is a financial wizard, LE had a clue, and you know what's best for everyone else and now a gun expert (who is unaware what the guns markings mean). Hilarious!


Let's take a trip to the range and figure it out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people sure revel in the fantasy world you have created for yourselves. The plumber is the smartest guy in the room with the best hair, nono is seriously correct and deeply in the know, dizzy is a financial wizard, LE had a clue, and you know what's best for everyone else and now a gun expert (who is unaware what the guns markings mean). Hilarious!


We create for enjoyment and reality.  You’re welcome.  And thank you too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's take a trip to the range and figure it out.


I wonder if rat knows what this is.
btw, Bob Scanlin has hair that might be equal to mine, and possibly even better on a good day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wonder if rat knows what this is.
> View attachment 4652


I am sure he know what his Dad E hangs his wet laundry up with.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure he know what his Dad E hangs his wet laundry up with.


Family ties.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

Where is president Messy?



*Suspected Colorado School Shooter’s Dad Was Deported Twice: Report*
May 11th, 2019
_





Pictured is Jose Evis Quintana. Screenshot/ Douglas County Sheriff


The father of a Colorado school shooting suspect was deported twice and had a history of domestic violence, according to records obtained by Daily Mail.

Jose Evis Quintana, father of shooting suspect Maya “Alec” McKinney, is a Mexican national and was deported on April 21, 2017 and on Dec. 9, 2010, Daily Mail reported.

_


----------



## messy (May 11, 2019)

Freedom Baby!
America.
He’s the poster boy for gun owners.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Paddock


----------



## messy (May 11, 2019)

Shame on Dicks Sporting Goods for banning the AR-15 sales. A fine sporting rifle. Ask her dad!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cincinnati.com/amp/344329002


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wonder if rat knows what this is.
> btw, Bob Scanlin has hair that might be equal to mine, and possibly even better on a good day.
> View attachment 4652


I've never had to replace one of those as I've never owned that type of weapon, have you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Shame on Dicks Sporting Goods for banning the AR-15 sales. A fine sporting rifle. Ask her dad!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cincinnati.com/amp/344329002


I don't need to read it I own one or two. Hard to keep track sometimes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Shame on Dicks Sporting Goods for banning the AR-15 sales. A fine sporting rifle. Ask her dad!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cincinnati.com/amp/344329002


Shame on you Coward.


----------



## messy (May 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shame on you Coward.


Ask him! He may love the rapid firing, high velocity and overall stopping power of that gun as a “sporting rifle.” 
Show him how brave you are, Cow.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Ask him! He may love the rapid firing, high velocity and overall stopping power of that gun as a “sporting rifle.”
> Show him how brave you are, Cow.


Coward’s Creed.


----------



## messy (May 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coward’s Creed.


Your unwillingness to ask her father about that sporting rifle is the Coward’s Creed? 
Or is it something else you do?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Your unwillingness to ask her father about that sporting rifle is the Coward’s Creed?
> Or is it something else you do?


Coward and a Poser


----------



## messy (May 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coward and a Poser


What are you afraid of? Stand up for that sporting rifle...don’t be a chicken, yet again.
Let me know after you talk to that dad, then I want some more real estate finance advice from you.
I offered 3.7m cash in 30 days, non-contingent. Seller will take 4...
but LIBOR has increased in the last week so I think I’m stuck at 4% on my money until I can get a proper mortgage (you know, those amortized loans people get)...which won’t be until after I sell my main house which isn’t even offered yet. 
Plus the house needs about $350K in fixing up  which I can’t borrow.
Help me, Iz? I’m sure you’re good with drywall but this place is all plaster and lathe...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We create for enjoyment and reality.  You’re welcome.  And thank you too.


Spin it as you wish dizzy one, but it's still you trying, so hard, to make you feel better about yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 12, 2019)

messy said:


> What are you afraid of? Stand up for that sporting rifle...don’t be a chicken, yet again.
> Let me know after you talk to that dad, then I want some more real estate finance advice from you.
> I offered 3.7m cash in 30 days, non-contingent. Seller will take 4...
> but LIBOR has increased in the last week so I think I’m stuck at 4% on my money until I can get a proper mortgage (you know, those amortized loans people get)...which won’t be until after I sell my main house which isn’t even offered yet.
> ...


Did you know you can put glitter on your dogs balls?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Spin it as you wish dizzy one, but it's still you trying, so hard, to make you feel better about yourself.


Don’t flatter yourself.


----------



## messy (May 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you know you can put glitter on your dogs balls?


Finally...a job you can do. You're hired!
After that, I am going to need wallpaper steamed off. I'll make sure you can sit while doing it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Finally...a job you can do. You're hired!
> After that, I am going to need wallpaper steamed off. I'll make sure you can sit while doing it.


The regulatory state says I have to attend Fries U’s Bovine Scat Undergrad program before I can specialize in K9’s.  What a deal!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Ask him! He may love the rapid firing, high velocity and overall stopping power of that gun as a “sporting rifle.”
> Show him how brave you are, Cow.


Your ignorance is showing,


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your ignorance is showing,
> View attachment 4660


That’s his Self documented Poser-ness.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Kamala Harris: If Elected I Will Take Gun Dealers' Licenses Away with Executive Action
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/05/12/kamala-harris-if-elected-i-will-take-gun-dealers-licenses-away-with-executive-action/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjM68__n5biAhVS4qwKHQMnALQQlO8DMAF6BAgKEAk&usg=AOvVaw3yVjMh5TeY3iEFFTso7u_a&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (May 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your ignorance is showing,
> View attachment 4660


“Sporter” means “mass murderer,” right?
I think it’s great!
It’s basically an M16.
You have to be a real athlete with those!


----------



## messy (May 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your ignorance is showing,
> View attachment 4660


Your willingness to stand proudly for a weapon that has been used in so many domestic terror incidents where hundreds have died makes me question whether you stand for America. Not very patriotic to condone the slaughter of so many Americans, just to defend an arms manufacturer.
Now tell me about your support for Florida flight schools...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 12, 2019)

messy said:


> “Sporter” means “mass murderer,” right?
> I think it’s great!
> It’s basically an M16.
> You have to be a real athlete with those!


Urine idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Your willingness to stand proudly for a weapon that has been used in so many domestic terror incidents where hundreds have died makes me question whether you stand for America. Not very patriotic to condone the slaughter of so many Americans, just to defend an arms manufacturer.
> Now tell me about your support for Florida flight schools...


Let me know when gun deaths catch up to abortion deaths please.
BTW they are not the the same.
They are the same just as Obama and Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Urine idiot.


OBVI.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you know you can put glitter on your dogs balls?


Why did you do that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why did you do that?


Because it’s comparable to Collusion.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OBVI.


I'll see your OBVI, and raise you a double OBVI.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because it’s comparable to Collusion.


You going that or you admitting it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You going that or you admitting it?


You people can’t stop dragging that net.  It’s funny.


----------



## messy (May 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let me know when gun deaths catch up to abortion deaths please.
> BTW they are not the the same.
> They are the same just as Obama and Trump.


You should learn about guns. Same gun. To convince the idiots, they changed the name to “Sporter.” 
It’s very sporting if slaughtering Americans in public places is “sport.” It’s on TV about as often as soccer.
Do you like that sport?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You should learn about guns. Same gun. To convince the idiots, they changed the name to “Sporter.”
> It’s very sporting if slaughtering Americans in public places is “sport.” It’s on TV about as often as soccer.
> Do you like that sport?


Have you ever shot either?
I have shot both and own one, so maybe you better stick to counting your money.
Not the same.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Thank You, C-Span: Booker's 2000 Appearance Exposes True Nature Of His 2020 Gun Control Agenda
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2019/05/12/of-course-this-is-the-goal-of-cory-bookers-2020-antigun-agendahe-admitted-it-back-in-2000-n2546199?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi3u5aslZfiAhUKWa0KHTjpD3YQlO8DMAN6BAgMEBE&usg=AOvVaw08gqVoNiNW1BMBu8d4wn1L


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Illegal Alien Charged With Exploiting Workers, Owning 14 Firearms
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2019/05/12/illegal-alien-business-owner-charged-with-exploiting-workers-n2546195?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi3u5aslZfiAhUKWa0KHTjpD3YQlO8DMAZ6BAgMEB0&usg=AOvVaw2DHmedgGOX8xzW7bBFdrwP


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Your willingness to stand proudly for a weapon that has been used in so many domestic terror incidents where hundreds have died makes me question whether you stand for America. Not very patriotic to condone the slaughter of so many Americans, just to defend an arms manufacturer.
> Now tell me about your support for Florida flight schools...


I will educate you,
*Fact Check: Are Most Gun Crimes Committed With Handguns?*

Emily Larsen
1 year ago
_






"When you look at the statistics, many, many, many more shootings occur with a pistol than they do with a rifle,” Sen. James Lankford, R-Okla., says. (Photo: Prathaan/Getty Images)

Sen. James Lankford said on NBC’s “Meet the Press” that at least three times as many crimes are committed with handguns than with rifles.

*Verdict: True*








Handguns are used in about nine times as many murders and eight times as many nonfatal violent crimes than rifles, shotguns, and other firearms combined.

*Fact Check:*

Lankford, R-Okla., pointed out Sunday the high proportion of crimes committed with handguns after “Meet the Press” host Chuck Todd pressed him on whether the AR-15, the weapon used in the Parkland, Florida, shooting, should remain classified as a rifle.

“So there are three or four, five times as many crimes committed with a handgun than there are with a rifle. So we can have that conversation. But when you look at the statistics, many, many, many more shootings occur with a pistol than they do with a rifle,” Lankford said.

His office pointed The Daily Caller News Foundation to the FBI’s annual Uniform Crime Reporting on firearms used in murders. By that measure, Lankford is right that handguns are used much more often than rifles.

*>>> See Charts: Number of Firearm Murders by Firearm Type and Nonfatal Criminal Firearm Violence *

Handguns were used in 19 times as many murders than rifles were in 2016, according to the Uniform Crime Reporting data. Handguns killed nine times as many persons as rifles, shotguns, and other guns did combined. The type of firearm used was unknown for about 28 percent of all firearm murders.

_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever shot either?
> I have shot both and own one, so maybe you better stick to counting your money.
> Not the same.


That poser counts fake money


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 264150, member: 1707"

You people sure revel in the fantasy world you have created for yourselves. 

The plumber is the smartest guy in the room with the best hair, 
*You're Jealous and Envious !*

nono is seriously correct and deeply in the know, 
*Why Thank You !*

dizzy is a financial wizard, 
*Much smarter than You !*

LE had a clue, and you know what's best for everyone else and now a gun expert 
(who is unaware what the guns markings mean). 
*Bang ! Scared You !*

Hilarious!

/QUOTE


*Now run along Rodent....and change your diaper, you just shit yourself.*


----------



## messy (May 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever shot either?
> I have shot both and own one, so maybe you better stick to counting your money.
> Not the same.


Except they are.
M16 “Sporter!” Very sporting!


----------



## messy (May 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That poser counts fake money


You can’t believe my money’s real because you thought you knew anything until I came along and showed you how wrong you are...about everything.
It’s real, dummy.


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You can’t believe my money’s real because you thought you knew anything until I came along and showed you how wrong you are...about everything.
> It’s real, dummy.


*Prove it " Messy " Liar.....*

*Based on the intelligence level of your posts..you're a " canner " with a stolen*
*shopping cart ......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Except they are.
> M16 “Sporter!” Very sporting!


AR 15 Sporter hunting rifle.
It's ok to be wrong, you should know that by now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You can’t believe my money’s real because you thought you knew anything until I came along and showed you how wrong you are...about everything.
> It’s real, dummy.


You know what they say about braggarts.
Well it's true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

Why the Media Suddenly Lost Interest in the Latest School Shooting
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
Rarely does an event contradict the media's preferred narrative in so many ways
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/05/why_the_media_suddenly_lost_interest_in_the_latest_school_shooting.html


----------



## messy (May 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AR 15 Sporter hunting rifle.
> It's ok to be wrong, you should know that by now.


You mean M16 “Sporter.” 
Sportingly create massive wounding with one bullet...pretend you’re shooting at Viet Cong as you hit the school kids!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean M16 “Sporter.”
> Sportingly create massive wounding with one bullet...pretend you’re shooting at Viet Cong as you hit the school kids!


Urinidiot.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean M16 “Sporter.”
> Sportingly create massive wounding with one bullet...pretend you’re shooting at Viet Cong as you hit the school kids!


*You should be condemned HARSHLY for the above SICK 
comment............
That is the most disgusting remark I have EVER witnessed on 
this forum..!!

You are a DISGUSTING individual !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 13, 2019)

3,287 are killed *daily* in traffic accidents.


----------



## messy (May 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> 3,287 are killed *daily* in traffic accidents.


In the US?
Your Alzheimer’s meds aren’t working...they’re making you worse.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You can’t believe my money’s real because you thought you knew anything until I came along and showed you how wrong you are...about everything.
> It’s real, dummy.


Lol! Sure it is....poser.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 13, 2019)

messy said:


> In the US?
> Your Alzheimer’s meds aren’t working...they’re making you worse.


Where did I say in the US? You're delusional...
That would be world wide pinhead...
Over a hundred people die daily in the USA in traffic accidents...roughly the same as die of opiod od's daily...
There are approximately 100 gun deaths daily in the US...6 in 10 are suicide.

When used properly cars, drugs and guns are safe....when used by delusional lying pinheads extra caution should be used...


----------



## messy (May 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! Sure it is....poser.


Hey Iz. The trust got me up to 3.9m and I gotta wire the cash in 45 days with no contingencies.
Gulp! 
Better sell my house right quick. Trying to get 3.6 for it. It’s sweet. Little turf field plus cement basketball court in the yard.
Wanna take a look?


----------



## messy (May 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where did I say in the US? You're delusional...
> That would be world wide pinhead...
> Over a hundred people die daily in the USA in traffic accidents...roughly the same as die of opiod od's daily...
> There are approximately 100 gun deaths daily in the US...6 in 10 are suicide.
> ...


I see. So when I was talking about America and guns and “freedom” and Dicks Sporting Goods you decided to throw out a number that was over 30 times greater than the US traffic fatality number.
Makes sense. My bad.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2019)

messy said:


> In the US?
> Your Alzheimer’s meds aren’t working...they’re making you worse.



*You really are an Idiot.....go look it up.......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Iz. The trust got me up to 3.9m and I gotta wire the cash in 45 days with no contingencies.
> Gulp!
> Better sell my house right quick. Trying to get 3.6 for it. It’s sweet. Little turf field plus cement basketball court in the yard.
> Wanna take a look?


Lol!  Run along money bags.


----------



## messy (May 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Run along money bags.


How about this? You give me 250K and I will loan it back to you with interest.
That’s what you do, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 14, 2019)

messy said:


> How about this? You give me 250K and I will loan it back to you with interest.
> That’s what you do, right?


Ha ha ha.  Keep spinnin’ CLTV boy.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)

messy said:


> How about this? You give me 250K and I will loan it back to you with interest.
> That’s what you do, right?


*How about this :*

*You go open up a Bank Account and put your " needed " funds in it.*
*Then open up an additional account to put further 30 - 90 day funds in.*
*Then take your large amounts which you claim to have and diversify them*
*with a REAL financial planner ....*
*Cut up your over extended credit cards you are playing " Monopoly " with *
*and use your debit card from the first account to pay your primary needs with.*
*Once you establish some self control you can play with a third account that *
*regulates your reoccurring monthlies ( Which includes that over encumbered*
*house payment you have. ).*

*For now you will need to relocate those boxes on the sidewalk of LA City proper....*


----------



## messy (May 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ha ha ha.  Keep spinnin’ CLTV boy.


Dude, you were so right about that amortization stuff.
I have to sell my main house now, to pay for the new one and, even though I’ve been paying on it forever, the loan balance is still really high because of that amortization nonsense. You’re spot on, my man. I learned that about mortgages when I was 17 but you’ve been so good about reminding me.
The only good news is, I guess, my profit will be less and so my tax burden on the sale profits, after the $500K exemption, will be reduced somewhat because of that big balance.
On the other hand, because I owned the house and the bank didn’t, I still capture all the profit and the bank doesn’t. Millions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Dude, you were so right about that amortization stuff.
> I have to sell my main house now, to pay for the new one and, even though I’ve been paying on it forever, the loan balance is still really high because of that amortization nonsense. You’re spot on, my man. I learned that about mortgages when I was 17 but you’ve been so good about reminding me.
> The only good news is, I guess, my profit will be less and so my tax burden on the sale profits, after the $500K exemption, will be reduced somewhat because of that big balance.
> On the other hand, because I owned the house and the bank didn’t, I still capture all the profit and the bank doesn’t. Millions.


Pffffft


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Dude, you were so right about that amortization stuff.
> I have to sell my main house now, to pay for the new one and, even though I’ve been paying on it forever, the loan balance is still really high because of that amortization nonsense. You’re spot on, my man. I learned that about mortgages when I was 17 but you’ve been so good about reminding me.
> The only good news is, I guess, my profit will be less and so my tax burden on the sale profits, after the $500K exemption, will be reduced somewhat because of that big balance.
> On the other hand, because I owned the house and the bank didn’t, I still capture all the profit and the bank doesn’t. Millions.



*No....the show is " Billions " and you still live in cardboard boxes....*
*Heed my advice above and secure your " Canner " booty...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Pffffft


Your green tears are showing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Watch Halle Berry Gun Training Video From ‘John Wick: Chapter 3 – Parabellum’
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/05/15/halle-berry-john-wick-3-training-video-shooting&ved=2ahUKEwjZ1aPrxJ3iAhUNWa0KHXLPCvAQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw1XWpEqmeg4PjM8mYWeJwYr&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Kamala Harris has a plan to — check notes — help American gun manufacturers sell (a lot!) more ‘AR-15-style’ rifles?
https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/05/15/kamala-harris-has-a-plan-to-check-notes-help-american-gun-manufacturers-sell-a-lot-more-ar-15-style-rifles/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your green tears are showing.


Can I borrow your ignore button?  And please change the batteries.


----------



## messy (May 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Pffffft


The part of what you have been saying to everyone  that I’m struggling with is, though, you said my house isn’t an asset because it has an amortized mortgage? 
Then how come I get to sell it for about 3.5 or so, when I bought it for 885? If it’s not an asset, then what is it, you big fat idiot?


----------



## espola (May 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Pffffft


Brilliant!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Brilliant!


One of his better put together posts, ever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One of his better put together posts, ever.


You tell them babbles.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

messy said:


> The part of what you have been saying to everyone  that I’m struggling with is, though, you said my house isn’t an asset because it has an amortized mortgage?
> Then how come I get to sell it for about 3.5 or so, when I bought it for 885? If it’s not an asset, then what is it, you big fat idiot?


Easy there Richey Rich.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One of his better put together posts, ever.


You certainly can't argue with it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

espola said:


> You certainly can't argue with it.


If things were reversed he could, it's what he does, all he does.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

messy said:


> The part of what you have been saying to everyone  that I’m struggling with is, though, you said my house isn’t an asset because it has an amortized mortgage?
> Then how come I get to sell it for about 3.5 or so, when I bought it for 885? If it’s not an asset, then what is it, you big fat idiot?


Collateralized debt for you.  Just observe who is actually paying who. Lol!  Fries U Baby!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One of his better put together posts, ever.


Got you two mullets to bite.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> You certainly can't argue with it.


You have to be Rich.  Just ask Richey.


----------



## messy (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Collateralized debt for you.  Just observe who is actually paying who. Lol!  Fries U Baby!!


the bank paid me. i paid them back. then the buyer paid me! hey-o! Your turn to observe!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2019)

messy said:


> the bank paid me. i paid them back. then the buyer paid me! hey-o! Your turn to observe!


Seems dizzy has a mental block. All he can do is parrot things with a conditioned response, usually one word or simple phrases, sad.


----------



## messy (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems dizzy has a mental block. All he can do is parrot things with a conditioned response, usually one word or simple phrases, sad.


I really like his analysis of QE. Obama printed "fake money" that caused inflation. And that numbskull Ricky says "yeah,  fake money."
Except no inflation. 
And houses are assets.
He's never correct about anything on finance or economics.
Once he said the 2020 election is the Dems' to lose and he has pointed out that HRC was a bad candidate. I agree with him on those.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

messy said:


> the bank paid me. i paid them back. then the buyer paid me! hey-o! Your turn to observe!


Pass the dice please.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I really like his analysis of QE. Obama printed "fake money" that caused inflation. And that numbskull Ricky says "yeah,  fake money."
> Except no inflation.
> And houses are assets.
> He's never correct about anything on finance or economics.
> Once he said the 2020 election is the Dems' to lose and he has pointed out that HRC was a bad candidate. I agree with him on those.


Lol!!  This above you both now.


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If things were reversed he could, it's what he does, all he does.


*Are you still around.....because fossil fuels ain't goin nowhere...*

*Oh the poor short life of a troubled Rodent who fears Big Oil.*


----------



## messy (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!!  This above you both now.


Did you mean to say that? Writing in pidgin, are you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Let's get back on topic, dead bad guys.

Listen: Homeowner Shoots Intruder During 911 Call
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/16/listen-homeowner-shoots-intruders-during-911-call/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwij1sKp26HiAhVOI6wKHWXdD78QlO8DMAJ6BAgIEA0&usg=AOvVaw2lUgRzm-3-cLzRTc8SPJwx&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you mean to say that? Writing in pidgin, are you?


Yes.  Even the pidgins recognize a poser when they see one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

Feel good story of the day and proof God exists and has a sense of humor.

*Police: Dead Invasion Suspect Stabbed Self After Homeowner Shot Him*



_





Dan Kitwood/Getty
AWR HAWKINS 19 May 2019 
*Houston Police say a home invasion suspect was shot by a homeowner then stabbed himself numerous times before dying.*

Click2Houston reports that the suspect entered the home and the father of the home spotted him going into a daughter’s bedroom. A confrontation ensued, with the father ultimately disarming the suspect then shooting him with his own gun.


Police indicate that suspect, after being shot, “went downstairs and began stabbing himself.”

ABC 13 reports that the suspect was transported to a hospital for treatment and pronounced dead.

Four children were in the house at the time the father confronted and shot the suspect. None of the children were harmed.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Feel good story of the day and proof God exists and has a sense of humor.
> 
> *Police: Dead Invasion Suspect Stabbed Self After Homeowner Shot Him*
> 
> ...


Why didn't he just shoot the perp right off the bat?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why didn't he just shoot the perp right off the bat?


Read.


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why didn't he just shoot the perp right off the bat?


*Rodent....Rodent.....*

*Heed the suggestion from SJ...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Read.


He's too busy telling all of us how stupid we are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Read.


Don't get it do you?  . . . maybe the title of this thread might give you a clue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't get it do you?  . . . maybe the title of this thread might give you a clue.


You wouldn't need to try and save yourself if you would only read before you post.
Nothing new.
Nice try though.
Being wrong is nothing to be ashamed of, I have been wrong a couple of times myself, but it just makes it worse when you lie to cover your dumb ass.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't get it do you?  . . . maybe the title of this thread might give you a clue.


We’ll let you know when you “get it”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

*Buttigieg’s ‘1%’ Of Third Trimester Abortions In A Year Is Seven Times More Than All Mass Shooting Deaths Since 1966*
May 20th, 2019
_





CHICAGO, ILLINOIS - MAY 16: Democratic presidential candidate and South Bend, Indiana Mayor Pete Buttigieg speaks to an overflow crowd during a luncheon hosted by the City Club of Chicago on May 16, 2019 in Chicago, Illinois. Buttigieg is one of more than 20 candidates seeking the Democratic nomination for president. (Photo by Scott Olson/Getty Images)


Democratic presidential candidate Pete Buttigieg downplayed the estimated “less than 1%” of abortions that occur each year in the third trimester during a town hall debate Sunday on Fox News.

However, the number of abortions the mayor of South Bend, Indiana was referring to represents more than seven times the combined deaths from mass shootings in America since 1966.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You wouldn't need to try and save yourself if you would only read before you post.
> Nothing new.
> Nice try though.
> Being wrong is nothing to be ashamed of, I have been wrong a couple of times myself, but it just makes it worse when you lie to cover your dumb ass.


Read.

https://academic.oup.com/aje/article/160/10/929/140858

https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17922-carrying-a-gun-increases-risk-of-getting-shot-and-killed/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read.
> 
> https://academic.oup.com/aje/article/160/10/929/140858
> 
> https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17922-carrying-a-gun-increases-risk-of-getting-shot-and-killed/


So you had to go back to 2004 and 2009 to prove I don't know what?

Fake News


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read.
> 
> https://academic.oup.com/aje/article/160/10/929/140858
> 
> https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17922-carrying-a-gun-increases-risk-of-getting-shot-and-killed/



*You're the Fool in the ...*

*




*


----------



## messy (May 20, 2019)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/alabama-police-capture-suspect-1-officer-slain-2-wounded/ar-AABDiDo?ocid=spartandhp 

We need to keep these terrorists out of our country and we need to take their guns. How many do we have every week?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/alabama-police-capture-suspect-1-officer-slain-2-wounded/ar-AABDiDo?ocid=spartandhp
> 
> We need to keep these terrorists out of our country and we need to take their guns. How many do we have every week?


Coward


----------



## messy (May 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Coward


I'm sorry I don't endorse your support of terrorists.
You will get over it, Cow.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm sorry I don't endorse your support of terrorists.
> You will get over it, Cow.


Cowards don’t support anything but their cowardice.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/alabama-police-capture-suspect-1-officer-slain-2-wounded/ar-AABDiDo?ocid=spartandhp
> 
> We need to keep these terrorists out of our country and we need to take their guns. How many do we have every week?


Go ahead. Take their guns.
If they come onto my property I'll shoot em, then call the cops.

I would suggest that you bring a gun with you when you go get their guns, and hopefully you wont break any laws while taking their guns. (or get shot yourself)


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Go ahead. Take their guns.
> If they come onto my property I'll shoot em, then call the cops.
> 
> I would suggest that you bring a gun with you when you go get their guns, and hopefully you wont break any laws while taking their guns. (or get shot yourself)



*First thing " Messy " needs is a REAL set......*
*or he can just pretend and play with the below set.*

*




*


----------



## messy (May 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Go ahead. Take their guns.
> If they come onto my property I'll shoot em, then call the cops.
> 
> I would suggest that you bring a gun with you when you go get their guns, and hopefully you wont break any laws while taking their guns. (or get shot yourself)


There you go again, defending terrorists. 
They should be banned and their guns taken.
We have about 1 a day, don't we? 
You should not support cop killers.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2019)

messy said:


> There you go again, defending terrorists.
> They should be banned and their guns taken.
> We have about 1 a day, don't we?
> You should not support cop killers.


He doesn't know who he is any more.  Maybe it's all the laughter he is hearing behind his back.


----------



## messy (May 20, 2019)

espola said:


> He doesn't know who he is any more.  Maybe it's all the laughter he is hearing behind his back.


As brave Americans, he and Joe stand tall for the AR-15 and its ability to spray bullets, such as in the below incident. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Jurors-Reach-Verdict-in-Trial-of-Accused-Cop-Killer-510174351.html?amp=y


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

messy said:


> As brave Americans, he and Joe stand tall for the AR-15 and its ability to spray bullets, such as in the below incident.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Jurors-Reach-Verdict-in-Trial-of-Accused-Cop-Killer-510174351.html?amp=y


Meth brought in through our wall-less Mexico border no doubt after being released from prison early by governor brown obviously, nice job you libs are  doing here in ca.


----------



## messy (May 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Meth brought in through our wall-less Mexico border no doubt after being released from prison early by governor brown obviously, nice job you libs are  doing here in ca.


You love that AR-15, baby! That’s American! Did he load it with meth? The spray was very effective. A proud weapon for all freedom-loving Americans.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Meth brought in through our wall-less Mexico border no doubt after being released from prison early by governor brown obviously, nice job you libs are  doing here in ca.


Meth smuggled from Mexico comes almost entirely through the legal ports of entry, wall or no wall.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2019)

Speaking of guns, how about that liberal SCOTUS today supporting hunting rights (if you are a member of the Crow Tribe in Montana).

https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/18pdf/17-532_q86b.pdf


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2019)

messy said:


> There you go again, defending terrorists.
> They should be banned and their guns taken.
> We have about 1 a day, don't we?
> You should not support cop killers.


When did I defend terrorists?
You said you wanted to take their guns.
I told you to go git em.
I'll stay here and guard the house.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2019)

espola said:


> He doesn't know who he is any more.  Maybe it's all the laughter he is hearing behind his back.


Swanson Salsbury Steak night?
Maybe some "surf 'n turf" with that fresh can of clam chowder on the side?


----------



## espola (May 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Swanson Salsbury Steak night?
> Maybe some "surf 'n turf" with that fresh can of clam chowder on the side?


Stouffer's frozen microwaved stuffed peppers that I bought at S&F last week, Mexican Coke, leftover popcorn, and some infused chocolate for dessert.

The clam chowder was basically Campbell's.  I'm from New England so I didn't expect Durgin Park (RIP) or even Howard Johnson's chowder - but it could have used some butter (which I added after tasting) and some actually detectable clams.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When did I defend terrorists?
> You said you wanted to take their guns.
> I told you to go git em.
> I'll stay here and guard the house.


Oh, the irony.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Oh, the irony.


You should stay put too.
If they kill wez before he gets their guns, they might follow this thread back to Poway or Oceanside.
I'll keep my eyes and ears open.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You should stay put too.
> If they kill wez before he gets their guns, they might follow this thread back to Poway or Oceanside.
> I'll keep my eyes and ears open.


According to Poway's fake-cowboy mayor, they are prepared to deal with shooters.  Doesn't really matter to me because I don't live there any more.  I was in Oceanside today, however, visiting Amtrak and walking the pier (one of my favorite exercise routines).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2019)

espola said:


> According to Poway's fake-cowboy mayor, they are prepared to deal with shooters.  Doesn't really matter to me because I don't live there any more.  I was in Oceanside today, however, visiting Amtrak and walking the pier (one of my favorite exercise routines).


All the same, don't try and be a hero.
Let wez take care of things.
He's got this.

You just sit tight with your fake steak dinners and your fake clam chowder.


----------



## messy (May 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When did I defend terrorists?
> You said you wanted to take their guns.
> I told you to go git em.
> I'll stay here and guard the house.


Tour support for accessible AR-15s is support for terrorists.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All the same, don't try and be a hero.
> Let wez take care of things.
> He's got this.
> 
> You just sit tight with your fake steak dinners and your fake clam chowder.


I don't eat steak any more.  Maybe I will find some good clam chowder in Grover Beach this week, but my first impulse is to look for a good Mexican restaurant because the city seems to be full of them.

Here's a cup of real chowdah (from Durgin Park Restaurant in Boston, that we lost this year) --


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Tour support for accessible AR-15s is support for terrorists.


I'm not aware of any AR-15 tour.
Is it free?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't eat steak any more.  Maybe I will find some good clam chowder in Grover Beach this week, but my first impulse is to look for a good Mexican restaurant because the city seems to be full of them.
> 
> Here's a cup of real chowdah (from Durgin Park Reataurant in Boston, that we lost this year) --


I'd eat that.
You can save the cans of chili and tv dinners for special occasions.


----------



## messy (May 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm not aware of any AR-15 tour.
> Is it free?


Your support, not tour support.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Your support, not tour support.


How can I support a tour I dont know about?
I need more info.
Is it only for AR-15s?

Does it have something to do with you taking away the terrorist guns?
I already said I'm out.
Its probably illegal and I dont want to get shot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

messy said:


> You love that AR-15, baby! That’s American! Did he load it with meth? The spray was very effective. A proud weapon for all freedom-loving Americans.


Have you ever shot any firearm?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Stouffer's frozen microwaved stuffed peppers that I bought at S&F last week, Mexican Coke, leftover popcorn, and some infused chocolate for dessert.
> 
> The clam chowder was basically Campbell's.  I'm from New England so I didn't expect Durgin Park (RIP) or even Howard Johnson's chowder - but it could have used some butter (which I added after tasting) and some actually detectable clams.


How did you get into SMART and final?


----------



## messy (May 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever shot any firearm?


Yup. Many times.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

So you enjoy firearms?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

So you enjoy firearms?
Let's go shootin at one of those fancy ranges you rich guys frequent.
I only have 8k rounds right now so we will have to stop at Walmart, don't want to get into my emergency supply you know.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Tour support for accessible AR-15s is support for terrorists.


Horseshit.....
Using your great powers of deduction one would have to believe if you're against the death penalty, you're pro murder....you pathetic dipstick...


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you enjoy firearms?


Enjoy?


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Horseshit.....
> Using your great powers of deduction one would have to believe if you're against the death penalty, you're pro murder....you pathetic dipstick...


Actually, I believe that conclusion could only be reached with your not-so-great powers of deduction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Actually, I believe that conclusion could only be reached with your not-so-great powers of deduction.


Kinda like deducting that a trigger pull is required  to disassemble a .45 semi-auto pistol.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kinda like deducting that a trigger pull is required  to disassemble a .45 semi-auto pistol.


???


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Enjoy?


Yes.
Like you enjoy getting you diaper changed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Actually, I believe that conclusion could only be reached with your not-so-great powers of deduction.


This is why folks question you sanity Magoo...
Your boy messy claims "Your"
"Tour support for accessible AR-15s is support for terrorists."
Your support against the death penalty is support for murders...
They are both bullshit conclusions, yet you agree with the messed up one...?


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is why folks question you sanity Magoo...
> Your boy messy claims "Your"
> "Tour support for accessible AR-15s is support for terrorists."
> Your support against the death penalty is support for murders...
> They are both bullshit conclusions, yet you agree with the messed up one...?


Coocoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Yes he is...and yes you are.
You two are peas in a pod, pompous, arrogant know it all's
I know plenty of folks with AR rifles, not one supports "terrorism" so fuck you and your powers of "reason" and fuck messy too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

Where's an AR when you need one?
New York? Never mind.

*Off-duty FDNY firefighter attacked by teens after defending elderly couple, cops say*





 By Paulina Dedaj | Fox News
Video
*Fox News Flash top headlines for May 21*

Fox News Flash top headlines for May 21 are here. Check out what's clicking on Foxnews.com

A New York City Firefighter sustained a concussion and several broken teeth Saturday after police say he was assaulted while trying to stop a group of teens from harassing an elderly couple.

Should all be drawn and quartered.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

No wo


Lion Eyes said:


> Yes he is...and yes you are.
> You two are peas in a pod, pompous, arrogant know it all's
> I know plenty of folks with AR rifles, not one supports "terrorism" so fuck you and your powers of "reason" and fuck messy too.


No wonder people question your sanity.


----------



## messy (May 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is why folks question you sanity Magoo...
> Your boy messy claims "Your"
> "Tour support for accessible AR-15s is support for terrorists."
> Your support against the death penalty is support for murders...
> They are both bullshit conclusions, yet you agree with the messed up one...?


Nobody is this stupid, Lion.
Being against accessible AR-15s is a bullshit conclusion?
Being against the death penalty (which is way more expensive than life without parole) is a bullshit conclusion.
Good arguments! You must have been on a debate team as a kid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Actually, I believe that conclusion could only be reached with your not-so-great powers of deduction.


LE is complete nincompoop that gets everything mixed up and jumbled. He's the forum Mr. Magoo, indignant and unaware all at one time . . . it is pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where's an AR when you need one?
> New York? Never mind.
> 
> *Off-duty FDNY firefighter attacked by teens after defending elderly couple, cops say*
> ...


Yeah, I'm going out on a limb to say there is way more to the story . . . yeah that looks like a really dangerous group! BOO! You are like a little old lady. Thanks for the warning grandmama.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup. Many times.


How many terrorists did you disarm today?


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

*Buy guns/ammo and stimulate Americas economy and Conservatives causes.....*

*Now what !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2019)




----------



## espola (May 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Clueless.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Clueless.


Ignorant. Arrogant. Asshole...
In spite of that, thanks for your service Magoo.

Oh...why is this man clueless?


----------



## espola (May 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ignorant. Arrogant. Asshole...
> In spite of that, thanks for your service Magoo.
> 
> Oh...why is this man clueless?


It's you that's clueless.


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Clueless.


*Stupid.....and a LIAR/THIEF ta boot.*

*Spola gives us a threefer for Memorial Day weekend..!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody is this stupid, Lion.
> Being against accessible AR-15s is a bullshit conclusion?
> Being against the death penalty (which is way more expensive than life without parole) is a bullshit conclusion.
> Good arguments! You must have been on a debate team as a kid.


The bullshit part is in red...

"Your support for accessible AR-15's is support for terrorists."

Nothing wrong with being opposed to gun ownership. To conclude one supports terrorists if one disagrees with you is where the bullshit begins.
Your logic walks hand in hand with... "Those who oppose capital punishment, support murders."
They are both asinine conclusions and only a moron would think otherwise.
Have you always been a moron or did you suffered traumatic brain trauma?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2019)

espola said:


> It's you that's clueless.


It's you that's an asshole


----------



## espola (May 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's you that's an asshole


That's not always an insult.

As for the "we shot them" poster - I'll bet you are ignorant of the fact that the young patriot who famously posed aiming a rifle from protective cover at BLM agents in the BLM/Bundy standoff a few years back was identified, arrested, and convicted of a felony.  As a convicted felon, he is no longer permitted to own firearms.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2019)

espola said:


> That's not always an insult.
> 
> As for the "we shot them" poster - I'll bet you are ignorant of the fact that the young patriot who famously posed aiming a rifle from protective cover at BLM agents in the BLM/Bundy standoff a few years back was identified, arrested, and convicted of a felony.  As a convicted felon, he is no longer permitted to own firearms.


nutters like LE (not all are as angry and unable to control themselves like him though) get lied to then pass it on, they haven't the sense, patience nor mental wherewithal to do the research to verify anything they claim . . . it's repetitive and sorta sad in a hilarious way.


----------



## messy (May 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The bullshit part is in red...
> 
> "Your support for accessible AR-15's is support for terrorists."
> 
> ...


Always been a moron. Brain trauma would probably fix me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nutters like LE (not all are as angry and unable to control themselves like him though) get lied to then pass it on, they haven't the sense, patience nor mental wherewithal to do the research to verify anything they claim . . . it's repetitive and sorta sad in a hilarious way.


Is that you union boy?


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2019)

espola said:


> That's not always an insult.
> 
> As for the "we shot them" poster - I'll bet you are ignorant of the fact that the young patriot who famously posed aiming a rifle from protective cover at BLM agents in the BLM/Bundy standoff a few years back was identified, arrested, and convicted of a felony.  As a convicted felon, he is no longer permitted to own firearms.


*What a Bullshit charge.....*

*Pardon him Trump.

Did the Pussy Ass Agents/Officers who shot Lavoy Finicum 
get charged/relieved of duty and surrender their right to
own arms....

That was out and out MURDER !
And it started over BLM land that was directly related to HRC's Uranium One crimes.






*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nutters like LE (not all are as angry and unable to control themselves like him though) get lied to then pass it on, they haven't the sense, patience nor mental wherewithal to do the research to verify anything they claim . . . it's repetitive and sorta sad in a hilarious way.


Genetic ramblings of a father’s son.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

*Stimulate America's Economy, Buy American Made Guns n Ammo.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Stimulate America's Economy, Buy American Made Guns n Ammo.....*


Good luck with that Mr limpet.


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good luck with that Mr limpet.  *



*Remember Rodent....*

*An armed Republic will stand.*
*A unarmed Republic will fall.*


** Don Knotts Movie....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2019)

espola said:


> That's not always an insult.
> 
> As for the "we shot them" poster - I'll bet you are ignorant of the fact that the young patriot who famously posed aiming a rifle from protective cover at BLM agents in the BLM/Bundy standoff a few years back was identified, arrested, and convicted of a felony.  As a convicted felon, he is no longer permitted to own firearms.


WTF...???
What does the poster regarding what happened to the Brits have to do with your BLM story?
I completely agree that felons should not be able to process or own firearms. 
I don't think felons should have the right to vote or hold elected office...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good luck with that Mr limpet.


Got bad news for you pinhead...

Incomes climbed faster in 2017 for the typical American household than they have in years. The median household income of $60,336 in 2017 marked a 4.7% increase from the previous year — more than doubled the 2.1% inflation rate over the same period.

The 2017 median household income of $60,336 marks a historic high and generally means greater wealth and buying power than in recent years. Clearly, however, incomes are not even nationwide, and while some areas are undoubtedly poorer, in dozens of thriving American cities, the majority of households earn over 20% more than the national median.

https://247wallst.com/special-report/2019/05/15/25-richest-cities-in-america-2/


----------



## espola (May 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> WTF...???
> What does the poster regarding what happened to the Brits have to do with your BLM story?
> I completely agree that felons should not be able to process or own firearms.
> I don't think felons should have the right to vote or hold elected office...


Next you will be telling me that a single-shot muzzle-loader is a sniper rifle.

Oh, wait - my error - that was the plumber.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Next you will be telling me that a single-shot muzzle-loader is a sniper rifle.
> 
> Oh, wait - my error - that was the plumber.


Chicken or the egg? Lol!  Keep will be laughing AT you for the rest of your life.


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Next you will be telling me that a single-shot muzzle-loader is a sniper rifle.
> 
> Oh, wait - my error - that was the plumber.



*Spola's Credibility list :*

*0 %*

*Tells the TRUTH..Never...0 %*
*Doesn't return items he *
*pilfered from his communities*
*Golf Course.....................0 %*
*Past reputation on previous*
*SoCalSoccer Forums........0 %*

*That's just three ...yur out.*

*Credibility .....0 %*

*Oh wait...there's the issue*
*with " Filthy Filner "...*

*Now you are in - 0.01  territory....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Next you will be telling me that a single-shot muzzle-loader is a sniper rifle.
> 
> Oh, wait - my error - that was the plumber.


It's your lie Magoo...do tell
Next thing you know you'll claim nonsense regarding Robert E. Lee....
Oh wait, you've already done that.


----------



## espola (May 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's your lie Magoo...do tell
> Next thing you know you'll claim nonsense regarding Robert E. Lee....
> Oh wait, you've already done that.


What did I get wrong about Lee?


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

espola said:


> What did I get wrong about Lee?


*Who was Robert E Lee's wife.....?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Remember Rodent....*
> 
> *An armed Republic will stand.*
> *A unarmed Republic will fall.*
> ...


If we don't murder each other first.


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If we don't murder each other first.


*You need to check your side up first.......*

*The Criminal Party of Democrats started the*
*fight .....America and it's Citizens will finish it...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2019)

MAY 29, 2019
*The Lie That Will Not Die and the Truth about Black Mass Shooters*
By Colin Flaherty
The lie that will not die: Most mass shooters are white.

Just Google "white mass shooters," and you will find hundreds and hundreds of stories from The Grio, Root, Salon, CNN, PBS, and Newsweek, right up to the Washington Post, with headlines likes this, from Vice: "Why are so many mass shootings committed by young white men?"

All accompanied with fairy tales like this from the Washington Post: "a consistent pattern: Young, white men with demonstrable backgrounds of mental instability or violence against women taking the lives of as many people as possible."

At least one legacy media outfit figured out, however painful it was to report (and bury in the middle of the jump), that three quarters of mass shooters are black. That was the New York Times.
You read that right: mass shootings are a black thing. And we find them almost every day. Often more than one. In Philadelphia alone, they report one every eleven days.

Let's take a look at the headlines (with links) from a nine-day period ending Memorial Day, May 27. One at a time, most recent day first, until we reach the 26th mass shooting from a black person. 

Starting in Trenton, New Jersey.

1. "1 killed, 5 wounded as gunfire erupts in Trenton again days after 10 were hurt in shooting outside city bar."

2. As the previous headline indicates, don't confuse that mass shooting with "Police Confirm Nine Injuries in Trenton Shooting Incident" from Friday, the 25th of May.

3. Police: "Multiple people shot, including boy, in Southeast DC." Multiple equals five.

4/5. "Six people, including teenagers shot in two separate incidents in Brooklyn." A twofer: three each.

6. "Police: 1 dead, 2 injured after shooting in downtown St. Louis."

7. "Three people shot in South Merced neighborhood."

Let's check out the headlines and links from May 26. Spoiler alert: not a white person in sight.

8. "1 Dead, 3 Wounded After Shootout at Fort Lauderdale Parking Garage." Not to worry — his mom says he was acting in self-defense.





9. "2 dead, 3 wounded after gunfire erupts in Little Italy." Not too many Italians left in Little Italy.

10. "5 people shot, 3 arrested at Brunswick." This is not even the worst one in Virginia last weekend. So hold on.

11. "Four shot, one dead in Stockton." Some locals call Stockton the New Chicago.

12. Transgender woman, 2 men killed in Detroit shooting. Not the first recent murder of a transgender. Not polite to notice that those killers are black as well.

13. Quadruple shooting in SE Baltimore Saturday night. This happened the same night 100 black people rampaged through Baltimore's tourist Mecca, the Inner Harbor. They were assaulting, stealing, attacking police in what none dare call a good old-fashioned race riot. Again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> What did I get wrong about Lee?


Ground Hogs Day
An order to shoot Union Officers on site.....those leading black troops....you could not site a source, only the vague recollection of a Time Life book.  
You remember? Right? No? 
No one is surprised Magoo


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ground Hogs Day
> An order to shoot Union Officers on site.....those leading black troops....you could not site a source, only the vague recollection of a Time Life book.
> You remember? Right? No?
> No one is surprised Magoo


First, I will assume that to mean that you concede the other criticisms I had about Lee.  

Your "vague recollection of a Time Life book" is only a vague recollection of what I posted, since I have never cited anything from any Time Life book in my life.  If you would like to go around again on that point, I'm prepared to do so.  I am sure you vaguely recall the rebuttals and denials you made at that time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> First, I will assume that to mean that you concede the other criticisms I had about Lee.
> 
> Your "vague recollection of a Time Life book" is only a vague recollection of what I posted, since I have never cited anything from any Time Life book in my life.  If you would like to go around again on that point, I'm prepared to do so.  I am sure you vaguely recall the rebuttals and denials you made at that time.


LE has the memory of a big mouth bass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE has the memory of a big mouth bass.


You are talking to someone who pisses himself daily.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are talking to someone who pisses himself daily.


Why would you say that?


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why would you say that?


Lies and insults is all he has, remember?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Lies and insults is all he has, remember?


Says the forum liar...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> First, I will assume that to mean that you concede the other criticisms I had about Lee.
> 
> Your "vague recollection of a Time Life book" is only a vague recollection of what I posted, since I have never cited anything from any Time Life book in my life.  If you would like to go around again on that point, I'm prepared to do so.  I am sure you vaguely recall the rebuttals and denials you made at that time.


Yawn


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAY 29, 2019
> *The Lie That Will Not Die and the Truth about Black Mass Shooters*
> By Colin Flaherty
> The lie that will not die: Most mass shooters are white.
> ...




*Liberals and the MSM HATE the TRUTH....it destroys their *
* " monetary identity " narrative....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why would you say that?


I cannot tell a lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Lies and insults is all he has, remember?


I do, but not sure you do.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> First, I will assume that to mean that you concede the other criticisms I had about Lee.
> 
> Your "vague recollection of a Time Life book" is only a vague recollection of what I posted, since I have never cited anything from any Time Life book in my life.  If you would like to go around again on that point, I'm prepared to do so.  I am sure you vaguely recall the rebuttals and denials you made at that time.


I have no problems with your criticisms of Lee
Your bald face lies are what I have problems with and the fact that you NEVER cited a source for your information.
Yes recall the posts, even if it was vague, it was not a lie.
You have no f'n idea what you claimed or where you got the information.


----------



## espola (May 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I have no problems with your criticisms of Lee
> Your bald face lies are what I have problems with and the fact that you NEVER cited a source for your information.
> Yes recall the posts, even if it was vague, it was not a lie.
> You have no f'n idea what you claimed or where you got the information.


You seem to remember your denials pretty well.

It also seems that you are accepting the other criticisms of Lee.  Apparently, those were not enough to sway from your opinion of Lee as an American hero.

BTW, what happened to "Time Life books"?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I have no problems with your criticisms of Lee
> Your bald face lies are what I have problems with and the fact that you NEVER cited a source for your information.
> Yes recall the posts, even if it was vague, it was not a lie.
> You have no f'n idea what you claimed or where you got the information.


Don't forget you are dealing with a guy who thought that Russia spies on all forein visitors then post a link to a story about the spying in Lativa to make his point...


----------



## espola (May 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Don't forget you are dealing with a guy who thought that Russia spies on all forein visitors then post a link to a story about the spying in Lativa to make his point...


Interesting spelling.

I am content to leave you in your state of self-professed ignorance.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Interesting spelling.
> 
> I am content to leave you in your state of self-professed ignorance.


Chilling response... please continue.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Interesting spelling.
> 
> I am content to leave you in your state of self-professed ignorance.



*From your Filthy Filner Soapbox you :*

*Stand above your known Lying and profess.*
*Stand above your known Thievery and profess.*
*Stand above your known perverseness and profess.*

*Spola ...spelled with an Ssssssss for snake is content with his ignorant bliss.*


----------



## espola (May 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Chilling response... please continue.


As usual, you misquote me and then burn down your wall built of strawmen.  When I mock you as a result, it goes over your head and you, thinking you have scored a shot to the vitals, dance around as if you had just won the Nobel Peace Prize.

Is that enough continuance?


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> As usual, you misquote me and then burn down your wall built of strawmen.  When I mock you as a result, it goes over your head and you, thinking you have scored a shot to the vitals, dance around as if you had just won the Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> Is that enough continuance?



*Careful how you move Old man, that crate is only " Filner " plastic.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> As usual, you misquote me and then burn down your wall built of strawmen.  When I mock you as a result, it goes over your head and you, thinking you have scored a shot to the vitals, dance around as if you had just won the Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> Is that enough continuance?


What vitals?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What vitals?


What are you, like 10 years old?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What are you, like 10 years old?


Age appropriate for you and dad.  I’m a giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Age appropriate for you and dad.  I’m a giver.


No, you are a fucking idiot and try so, so hard to be. The stain of t is on you for life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you are a fucking idiot and try so, so hard to be. The stain of t is on you for life.


There’s the 10 year old I was talking to.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Lies and insults is all he has, remember?


Some of these guys use to make sense from time to time. I may not have agreed but at least they were able to convey their opinion/ideas, not anymore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What are you, like 10 years old?


Like totally.


Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of these guys use to make sense from time to time. I may not have agreed but at least they were able to convey their opinion/ideas, not anymore.


When did that stop, 11/8/16?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you are a fucking idiot and try so, so hard to be. The stain of t is on you for life.


Your losing it a little.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What are you, like 10 years old?


*Think Rodent.....Don't regurgitate....*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> As usual, you misquote me and then burn down your wall built of strawmen.  When I mock you as a result, it goes over your head and you, thinking you have scored a shot to the vitals, dance around as if you had just won the Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> Is that enough continuance?


Please continue.. maybe you can post another poll then remove it and claim that you don't do polls again? Or maybe you could post another link about Russia and all their spying on every viditor but have the article be about another country? Or... you can go to bed. Something you should have done already...

Pleasant dreams Sunshine


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your losing it a little.


He lost it years ago...


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of these guys use to make sense from time to time. I may not have agreed but at least they were able to convey their opinion/ideas, not anymore.


How would you know?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of these guys use to make sense from time to time. I may not have agreed but at least they were able to convey their opinion/ideas, not anymore.


Sore loser.


----------



## espola (May 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Please continue.. maybe you can post another poll then remove it and claim that you don't do polls again? Or maybe you could post another link about Russia and all their spying on every viditor but have the article be about another country? Or... you can go to bed. Something you should have done already...
> 
> Pleasant dreams Sunshine


I don't do polls.


----------



## espola (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't do polls.


I was going to post a longer response, but my edit window time closed before I could finish, so let me expand that.

When you first brought up the whole "urinals" subthread, I wasn't sure if it wasn't something I might have posted as a joke (sounds like me sometimes) and forgotten about.  Then you said I posted a poll about it.  I have had some minor education in polling (political science, statistics, etc) so I find the polls posted in here to be useless - the sample size is too small, too little is known about the polled population, etc.  That's why I don't do polls here.

That's when I knew you were just lying.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I was going to post a longer response, but my edit window time closed before I could finish, so let me expand that.
> 
> When you first brought up the whole "urinals" subthread, I wasn't sure if it wasn't something I might have posted as a joke (sounds like me sometimes) and forgotten about.  Then you said I posted a poll about it.  I have had some minor education in polling (political science, statistics, etc) so I find the polls posted in here to be useless - the sample size is too small, too little is known about the polled population, etc.  That's why I don't do polls here.
> 
> That's when I knew you were just lying.


Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


I know, you like lying, it's preferred amongst your set, reality being so boring and unflattering towards all ya all.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know, you like lying, it's preferred amongst your set, reality being so boring and unflattering towards all ya all.


Yawn


----------



## Multi Sport (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> I was going to post a longer response, but my edit window time closed before I could finish, so let me expand that.
> 
> When you first brought up the whole "urinals" subthread, I wasn't sure if it wasn't something I might have posted as a joke (sounds like me sometimes) and forgotten about.  Then you said I posted a poll about it.  I have had some minor education in polling (political science, statistics, etc) so I find the polls posted in here to be useless - the sample size is too small, too little is known about the polled population, etc.  That's why I don't do polls here.
> 
> That's when I knew you were just lying.


If that's what you need to tell yourself to make yourself feel better then who am I to disagree.

But that doesnt change the fact that you're a liar. It just means you're doubling down on it and that's what I expected you would do... because that's what a liar would do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


Maybe you need a nap fat boy.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> If that's what you need to tell yourself to make yourself feel better then who am I to disagree.
> 
> But that doesnt change the fact that you're a liar. It just means you're doubling down on it and that's what I expected you would do... because that's what a liar would do.


What lies?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> What lies?


As a liar would do. Lie about lying...

Well done Sunshine!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your losing it a little.


And he's projecting a lot.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know, you like lying, it's preferred amongst your set, reality being so boring and unflattering towards all ya all.


Delusional projection....aka paranoid schizophrenic..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Delusional projection....aka paranoid schizophrenic..


Desperate 10 year old I’m told.  A father’s dream.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe you need a nap fat boy.


Love to.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Love to.


Naps are great!


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> As a liar would do. Lie about lying...
> 
> Well done Sunshine!


So far you are off to a flying stop.  None in a row.

What lies?


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> So far you are off to a flying stop.  None in a row.
> 
> What lies?


*Did you Steal Those Golf Balls You Paraded on This FORUM....!*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> So far you are off to a flying stop.  None in a row.
> 
> What lies?


You claim Russia spies on all foreigners. That's a lie.

You posted wanting to know about guys urinal habits then denied it. That's a lie.

Have a good day Sunshine!!


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You claim Russia spies on all foreigners. That's a lie.
> 
> You posted wanting to know about guys urinal habits then denied it. That's a lie.
> 
> Have a good day Sunshine!!


*Spola likes to be " Beat " publicly on a FORUM.... *


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You claim Russia spies on all foreigners. That's a lie.
> 
> You posted wanting to know about guys urinal habits then denied it. That's a lie.
> 
> Have a good day Sunshine!!


My claim about Russia spying on all foreigners was based on a security briefing I received (written and oral) when I was scheduled to attend an international conference and tutorial presented in Russia by the Russian Army chemical weapons department.  I believe the purpose on the part of the Russians was to show how open they were on the topic of chemical weapons. Fortunately for me, the whole thing was canceled and proposed backup events were deemed unacceptable.

As for the urinal habits topic - all we have seen so far is what exists in your mind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> My claim about Russia spying on all foreigners was based on a security briefing I received (written and oral) when I was scheduled to attend an international conference and tutorial presented in Russia by the Russian Army chemical weapons department.  I believe the purpose on the part of the Russians was to show how open they were on the topic of chemical weapons. Fortunately for me, the whole thing was canceled and proposed backup events were deemed unacceptable.
> 
> As for the urinal habits topic - all we have seen so far is what exists in your mind.


Reminds me of Snowden’s bitch, James Clapper.  Did you get that briefing?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2019)




----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> My claim about Russia spying on all foreigners was based on a security briefing I received (written and oral) when I was scheduled to attend an international conference and tutorial presented in Russia by the Russian Army chemical weapons department.  I believe the purpose on the part of the Russians was to show how open they were on the topic of chemical weapons. Fortunately for me, the whole thing was canceled and proposed backup events were deemed unacceptable.
> 
> As for the urinal habits topic - all we have seen so far is what exists in your mind.



*Yur soooooo full of " Adam Schiff "....*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> My claim about Russia spying on all foreigners was based on a security briefing I received (written and oral) when I was scheduled to attend an international conference and tutorial presented in Russia by the Russian Army chemical weapons department.  I believe the purpose on the part of the Russians was to show how open they were on the topic of chemical weapons. Fortunately for me, the whole thing was canceled and proposed backup events were deemed unacceptable.
> 
> As for the urinal habits topic - all we have seen so far is what exists in your mind.


What year was this, 1955? You expect me to believe this "story" when you can't recall what you posted last year? And you backed your claim with a link about spies from another country... pathetic indeed.

Go to bed old man...


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What year was this, 1955? You expect me to believe this "story" when you can't recall what you posted last year? And you backed your claim with a link about spies from another country... pathetic indeed.
> 
> Go to bed old man...


2002.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reminds me of Snowden’s bitch, James Clapper.  Did you get that briefing?


Your jealousy is very apparent . . . the only briefs you saw were wrapped around your head prior to your full immersion swirly. Hope you brushed your teeth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your jealousy is very apparent . . . the only briefs you saw were wrapped around your head prior to your full immersion swirly. Hope you brushed your teeth.


You try so hard junior.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> 2002.


Some background --

During the 1991 Gulf War, it was reasonably presumed that Iraq would use chemical weapons in their defense since they had used nerve gas (Tabun and Sarin) against Iran and Iraqi Kurdish rebels, and had been observed purchasing precursor chemicals on the legal world market.  The US Army had a system that could detect chemical agents in the field, but it was big (20-foot container size) and prone to false alarms.  A passing vehicle with a diesel engine would often set it off, and that resulted in most of them being distrusted and eventually disused.  As a result, the DOD started up a multi-millons project called J-CAD, (for Joint Chemical Agent Detector, the "Joint" part meaning that funds were funneled through all the services with the intent that the delivered device would have versions acceptable to all the services).  The program was administered by the Air Force and was wandering off into the weeds formerly traversed by many big DOD projects, with rumors that it would be soon canceled.

In the meantime, the commercial/industrial technology had advanced along several fronts that bypassed the work being done by the J-CAD project.   Some genius in the Special Ops part of DOD at Fort Benning figured that out, and sent out a feeler to various trusted pockets of industry offering to fund the development of a smaller, lighter, sooner device that SEALs and their Special Ops buddies could carry in their pockets (and those battle utilities have big pockets) that would incorporate current technology.  We won the contract to build a thing called SmallCAD as a stopgap between current needs and the unknown date when J-CAD would be available.  

The little box we developed was about the size of 4 Kindles stacked on top of each other, had a little monochrome LCD display and a loud buzzer that could be turned off in sensitive situations.  The little thing had two separate analysis channels, one sorting out chemicals by passing them over surface-acoustic-wave oscillators coated with polymers that adsorb chemicals of interest and thus slow down their oscillations because of the increased mass in a predictable way.  The other channel used a small Americium radiation source to ionize molecules in the air passing through and measure their drift time through an electric field, thus giving an estimate of their molecular mass.   The outputs of the two sensor channels were combined in a simple algorithm that eliminated most false alarms.  The whole thing would run for 2 hours or more on 12 small lithium camera batteries that could be purchased almost anywhere in the word (that was one of the requirements, and we submitted receipts from 3 different unrelated stores to prove it).  We could reliably detect most of the cheap CW agents from mustard to nerve gas, with few false alarms.  There was also a slot inside that could hold a separate specific detector to detect things like chlorine or carbon monoxide at the user's choice.

About the time we got it working we were informed of the Russian CW conference that eventually came to nothing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Some background --
> 
> During the 1991 Gulf War, it was reasonably presumed that Iraq would use chemical weapons in their defense since they had used nerve gas (Tabun and Sarin) against Iran and Iraqi Kurdish rebels, and had been observed purchasing precursor chemicals on the legal world market.  The US Army had a system that could detect chemical agents in the field, but it was big (20-foot container size) and prone to false alarms.  A passing vehicle with a diesel engine would often set it off, and that resulted in most of them being distrusted and eventually disused.  As a result, the DOD started up a multi-millons project called J-CAD, (for Joint Chemical Agent Detector, the "Joint" part meaning that funds were funneled through all the services with the intent that the delivered device would have versions acceptable to all the services).  The program was administered by the Air Force and was wandering off into the weeds formerly traversed by many big DOD projects, with rumors that it would be soon canceled.
> 
> ...


I wonder if a privatized military would go to as much trouble for it's soldiers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder if a privatized military would go to as much trouble for it's soldiers.


Are you new to America? Just now learning how our system works?


----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2019)

How many commies did we get in Virginia Beach? 
We kill 100 people a day with guns.
1/3 are children.
Are the children commies?
Are the guns making us safer?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

messy said:


> How many commies did we get in Virginia Beach?
> We kill 100 people a day with guns.
> 1/3 are children.
> Are the children commies?
> Are the guns making us safer?


There’s a good collectivist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

messy said:


> How many commies did we get in Virginia Beach?
> We kill 100 people a day with guns.
> 1/3 are children.
> Are the children commies?
> Are the guns making us safer?


Everyone knows the background checks make us safer.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Some background --
> 
> During the 1991 Gulf War, it was reasonably presumed that Iraq would use chemical weapons in their defense since they had used nerve gas (Tabun and Sarin) against Iran and Iraqi Kurdish rebels, and had been observed purchasing precursor chemicals on the legal world market.  The US Army had a system that could detect chemical agents in the field, but it was big (20-foot container size) and prone to false alarms.  A passing vehicle with a diesel engine would often set it off, and that resulted in most of them being distrusted and eventually disused.  As a result, the DOD started up a multi-millons project called J-CAD, (for Joint Chemical Agent Detector, the "Joint" part meaning that funds were funneled through all the services with the intent that the delivered device would have versions acceptable to all the services).  The program was administered by the Air Force and was wandering off into the weeds formerly traversed by many big DOD projects, with rumors that it would be soon canceled.
> 
> ...


Is this the plot for the next 007 movie? It could be.. From Espola with Love.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Is this the plot for the next 007 movie? It could be.. From Espola with Love.


Who told you about the black James Bond????  That was supposed to be a secret from the Podesta files.  Damn Mueller leakers!!  

Wakanda Forever!!


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Is this the plot for the next 007 movie? It could be.. From Espola with Love.


Here's a scene for your movie --

In order to prove that SmallCAD worked, we had to expose it to real chemical agents and see if it produced the appropriate alarms.  That is very difficult and expensive to do in the USA.  The lab where the DOD does things like that is at Fort Diedrich, MD.  The building that contains the lab has multiple layers of gas-proof barriers and everything can be operated by remote control, sort of like a plutonium processing cell.  However, the supplier of one of our instruments was located in Finland, and they had a more practical approach - they put their single-layer-protection test chamber out on a pier in a swamp, where the operator wore a chemical protection suit and ran the tests directly by hand.  So we sent a complete unit to them.  We passed the tests without any problems.

And then -- a few days later we received a cardboard box shipped by commercial air.  We knew that inside that box was our test SmallCAD, that a few days before had had nerve gas at lethal concentrations pumped through it on purpose. The Finns had supposedly put the box through a decontamination process - heating and cooling cycles with humid air pumped through (water and water vapor breaks down nerve gas quickly, which is one of the features that makes it a useful military weapon - after killing every breathing animal in sight, it disappears).  We left that box in the corner of one of our fume hoods while we decided what to do with it.  The solution was to put another SmallCAD unit in the gas hood (it was, after all, made to detect the things we were concerned about) and wait until evening when most people had gone home, and then open the box slowly.  No problems were encountered, and we are all still alive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Here's a scene for your movie --
> 
> In order to prove that SmallCAD worked, we had to expose it to real chemical agents and see if it produced the appropriate alarms.  That is very difficult and expensive to do in the USA.  The lab where the DOD does things like that is at Fort Diedrich, MD.  The building that contains the lab has multiple layers of gas-proof barriers and everything can be operated by remote control, sort of like a plutonium processing cell.  However, the supplier of one of our instruments was located in Finland, and they had a more practical approach - they put their single-layer-protection test chamber out on a pier in a swamp, where the operator wore a chemical protection suit and ran the tests directly by hand.  So we sent a complete unit to them.  We passed the tests without any problems.
> 
> And then -- a few days later we received a cardboard box shipped by commercial air.  We knew that inside that box was our test SmallCAD, that a few days before had had nerve gas at lethal concentrations pumped through it on purpose. The Finns had supposedly put the box through a decontamination process - heating and cooling cycles with humid air pumped through (water and water vapor breaks down nerve gas quickly, which is one of the features that makes it a useful military weapon - after killing every breathing animal in sight, it disappears).  We left that box in the corner of one of our fume hoods while we decided what to do with it.  The solution was to put another SmallCAD unit in the gas hood (it was, after all, made to detect the things we were concerned about) and wait until evening when most people had gone home, and then open the box slowly.  No problems were encountered, and we are all still alive.


Yawn. Next?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Here's a scene for your movie --
> 
> In order to prove that SmallCAD worked, we had to expose it to real chemical agents and see if it produced the appropriate alarms.  That is very difficult and expensive to do in the USA.  The lab where the DOD does things like that is at Fort Diedrich, MD.  The building that contains the lab has multiple layers of gas-proof barriers and everything can be operated by remote control, sort of like a plutonium processing cell.  However, the supplier of one of our instruments was located in Finland, and they had a more practical approach - they put their single-layer-protection test chamber out on a pier in a swamp, where the operator wore a chemical protection suit and ran the tests directly by hand.  So we sent a complete unit to them.  We passed the tests without any problems.
> 
> And then -- a few days later we received a cardboard box shipped by commercial air.  We knew that inside that box was our test SmallCAD, that a few days before had had nerve gas at lethal concentrations pumped through it on purpose. The Finns had supposedly put the box through a decontamination process - heating and cooling cycles with humid air pumped through (water and water vapor breaks down nerve gas quickly, which is one of the features that makes it a useful military weapon - after killing every breathing animal in sight, it disappears).  We left that box in the corner of one of our fume hoods while we decided what to do with it.  The solution was to put another SmallCAD unit in the gas hood (it was, after all, made to detect the things we were concerned about) and wait until evening when most people had gone home, and then open the box slowly.  No problems were encountered, and we are all still alive.


Well now you've moved from 007 to DCs Swamp Thing...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Well now you've moved from 007 to DCs Swamp Thing...


swamp turd


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder if a privatized military would go to as much trouble for it's soldiers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn. Next?


Lack of comprehension got you befuddled once again I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

Now we know when you dumb fucks get your facts, from the dumb fucking Kenyan.
What an embarrassment he was and is to our country, good thing Trump came along to make things right.

*WATCH: Obama Tells Multiple Lies About Guns In The U.S. To A Crowd In Brazil*





Evan Vucci - Pool/Getty Image



By RYAN SAAVEDRA 
 @REALSAAVEDRA 
May 31, 2019
108.5k views


Former President Barack Obama told multiple lies on Thursday to a crowd in Brazil while discussing gun laws in the United States — something that he repeatedly did during his presidency.



Memorial Day: Obama Urges Americans To Honor Those Who Gave Everything With 'Service Of Our Own'


In a clip flagged by Grabien's Tom Elliott, Obama stated: "Some of you may be aware our gun laws in the United States don't make much sense. Anybody can buy any weapon, any time. Without much, if any, regulation, they can buy it over the Internet, they can buy machine guns."

Everything stated by Obama was a blatant lie.

Stephen Gutowski, a Second Amendment reporter for The Washington Free Beacon, highlighted some of Obama's in a series of tweets on Friday.

"Former President Obama just straight up lied about America's gun laws while at an event in Brazil--a country with strict gun laws and an unfathomably-high gun murder rate," Gutowski tweeted. "Former President Obama told the Brazilian crowd 'anybody can buy any weapon any time without much, if any, regulation' of our gun laws which is just plain false on its face. A complete lie."


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your jealousy is very apparent . . . the only briefs you saw were wrapped around your head prior to your full immersion swirly. Hope you brushed your teeth.


*Only from the mind of Rodent.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now we know when you dumb fucks get your facts, from the dumb fucking Kenyan.
> What an embarrassment he was and is to our country, good thing Trump came along to make things right.
> 
> *WATCH: Obama Tells Multiple Lies About Guns In The U.S. To A Crowd In Brazil*
> ...


Only lies I see there is what you posted.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lack of comprehension got you befuddled once again I see.


Careful using those big words. You could hurt yourself...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Here's a scene for your movie --
> 
> In order to prove that SmallCAD worked, we had to expose it to real chemical agents and see if it produced the appropriate alarms.  That is very difficult and expensive to do in the USA.  The lab where the DOD does things like that is at Fort Diedrich, MD.  The building that contains the lab has multiple layers of gas-proof barriers and everything can be operated by remote control, sort of like a plutonium processing cell.  However, the supplier of one of our instruments was located in Finland, and they had a more practical approach - they put their single-layer-protection test chamber out on a pier in a swamp, where the operator wore a chemical protection suit and ran the tests directly by hand.  So we sent a complete unit to them.  We passed the tests without any problems.
> 
> And then -- a few days later we received a cardboard box shipped by commercial air.  We knew that inside that box was our test SmallCAD, that a few days before had had nerve gas at lethal concentrations pumped through it on purpose. The Finns had supposedly put the box through a decontamination process - heating and cooling cycles with humid air pumped through (water and water vapor breaks down nerve gas quickly, which is one of the features that makes it a useful military weapon - after killing every breathing animal in sight, it disappears).  We left that box in the corner of one of our fume hoods while we decided what to do with it.  The solution was to put another SmallCAD unit in the gas hood (it was, after all, made to detect the things we were concerned about) and wait until evening when most people had gone home, and then open the box slowly.  No problems were encountered, and we are all still alive.






Maybe you could shed some light on this...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lack of comprehension got you befuddled once again I see.


You racist make things clear.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only lies I see there is what you posted.


Were they oozing?


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2019)

I’m so proud, as an American, that we were able to kill 12 more commies in Virginia the other day.
Thank God for our guns.
#Americanpride.
#gunsovercommies


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m so proud, as an American, that we were able to kill 12 more commies in Virginia the other day.
> Thank God for our guns.
> #Americanpride.
> #gunsovercommies


At least we’re in agreement about people killing people and nut guns killing people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m so proud, as an American, that we were able to kill 12 more commies in Virginia the other day.
> Thank God for our guns.
> #Americanpride.
> #gunsovercommies


I think you may have missed something, although I am encouraged by your newfound love of America.
In your utopian ideal, only the government would have guns.

This tragedy could still happen.


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think you may have missed something, although I am encouraged by your newfound love of America.
> In your utopian ideal, only the government would have guns.
> 
> This tragedy could still happen.


I like how it is now!
Daily slaughter of commies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I like how it is now!
> Daily slaughter of commies.


Why wouldn’t a commie like slaughtering another commie?


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why wouldn’t a commie like slaughtering another commie?


Are you in favor, too? The daily slaughtering of commies! That's what Ricky calls it, I think. He finds it necessary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Are you in favor, too? The daily slaughtering of commies! That's what Ricky calls it, I think. He finds it necessary.


If the historical shoe fits, they ought to wear it.  70 million at least.  But who’s counting right?


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only lies I see there is what you posted.



*Did you read the article where it states the Lies...?*
*Or did you conveniently skip over that portion.....! *


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If the historical shoe fits, they ought to wear it.  70 million at least.  But who’s counting right?


I like it. Daily gun slaughter of Americans. Pursuing commies! 
How many of those dead VA Beach employees were commies? All of them?


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I like it. Daily gun slaughter of Americans. Pursuing commies!
> How many of those dead VA Beach employees were commies? All of them?


*There's a HOT piece of Coal waiting for you*
*at life's end for that remark.....Very callus comment*
*ya dirtbag.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I like it. Daily gun slaughter of Americans. Pursuing commies!
> How many of those dead VA Beach employees were commies? All of them?


You may want to check your gleeful schadenfreude.
Things dont always revolve around your particular political psychosis.


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *There's a HOT piece of Coal waiting for you*
> *at life's end for that remark.....Very callus comment*
> *ya dirtbag.....*


What is it you say all the time? Buy more guns and ammo? Buy American? You love it. Buy more, right?


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You may want to check your gleeful schadenfreude.
> Things dont always revolve around your particular political psychosis.


Looks like messy triggered you.


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You may want to check your gleeful schadenfreude.
> Things dont always revolve around your particular political psychosis.


Come on, man. Aren’t they fighting commies every day? That’s what you say, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I like it. Daily gun slaughter of Americans. Pursuing commies!
> How many of those dead VA Beach employees were commies? All of them?


Depends.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> What is it you say all the time? Buy more guns and ammo? Buy American? You love it. Buy more, right?


USA! Killing each other everyday the American way!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> USA! Killing each other everyday the American way!


From abortion to opiod od's to folks killed by dui...still the greatest country on earth.


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> From abortion to opiod od's to folks killed by dui...still the greatest country on earth.


Why? Because California, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> USA! Killing each other everyday the American way!


That’s how abortion works.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> What is it you say all the time? Buy more guns and ammo? Buy American? You love it. Buy more, right?


*Yes I Do !*

*What's wrong with purchasing American made Products....!*

*Look at what YOU posted.....Very Very " Messy " and Callus....!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I like it. Daily gun slaughter of Americans. Pursuing commies!
> How many of those dead VA Beach employees were commies? All of them?


Meanwhile 52 people shot and 10 killed in the city of guntrol over the weekend... Chicago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Meanwhile 52 people shot and 10 killed in the city of guntrol over the weekend... Chicago.


Racist have no time for such issues.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Why? Because California, right?


In spite of California....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2019)

*California ranks No. 1 in poverty once again. Take one guess why.*
*https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/the-conversation/sd-california-poverty-rate-20180913-htmlstory.html*

San Francisco, Los Angeles & San Diego all have filthy, rodent infested down towns...California is quite the jewel.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> From abortion to opiod od's to folks killed by dui...still the greatest country on earth.


Do you have any facts to fill that rant?


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *California ranks No. 1 in poverty once again. Take one guess why.*
> *https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/the-conversation/sd-california-poverty-rate-20180913-htmlstory.html*
> 
> San Francisco, Los Angeles & San Diego all have filthy, rodent infested down towns...California is quite the jewel.


Sure is. It's America...that's why everybody lives here. But if not CA, then why are we the greatest country?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you have any facts to fill that rant?


That one runs on pure emotion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Sure is. It's America...that's why everybody lives here. But if not CA, then why are we the greatest country?


It’s just your Racist inner dialogue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That one runs on pure emotion.


Maybe you can let him borrow your ignore button.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Sure is. It's America...that's why everybody lives here. But if not CA, then why are we the greatest country?


*" Messy " " Messy " " Messy ".........*


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It’s just your Racist inner dialogue.


You have a little trouble staying on plot, don't you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> You have a little trouble staying on plot, don't you?


I’m sorry, you were talkin’ fiction??? Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

messy said:


> You have a little trouble staying on plot, don't you?


He's a troll, period.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

Anyone wonder why the identity of the Virginia shooter hasn't been anywhere on any news program?
I'm gonna go way out on a limb and guess he's not the right fit for the narrative dujour.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone wonder why the identity of the Virginia shooter hasn't been anywhere on any news program?
> I'm gonna go way out on a limb and guess he's not the right fit for the narrative dujour.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's a troll, period.


*Mirror talk again Rodent....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone wonder why the identity of the Virginia shooter hasn't been anywhere on any news program?
> I'm gonna go way out on a limb and guess he's not the right fit for the narrative dujour.


You don't pay attention very well I see. Do you enjoy being so misinformed all the time?

What an idiot you are.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone wonder why the identity of the Virginia shooter hasn't been anywhere on any news program?
> I'm gonna go way out on a limb and guess he's not the right fit for the narrative dujour.


Are you just being willfully ignorant (again)?  I heard his name and occupation on the day of the shooting.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't pay attention very well I see. Do you enjoy being so misinformed all the time?
> 
> What an idiot you are.


*Really.....what news agencies have disclosed the RACE, POLITICAL STATUS, ONLINE HISTORY...*
*ALL of the information I posted Days ago...because they won't..!*

*Rodent ...YOU are the Idiot...You are afraid of the TRUTH, Especially when it comes to RACE !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

The father and son combo rambles on!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone wonder why the identity of the Virginia shooter hasn't been anywhere on any news program?
> I'm gonna go way out on a limb and guess he's not the right fit for the narrative dujour.


Every mass shooter in history is an angry white trump voter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Every mass shooter in history is an angry white trump voter.


How silly of me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't pay attention very well I see. Do you enjoy being so misinformed all the time?
> 
> What an idiot you are.


I just thought it odd.
Don't you?

Is he a Trump supporter?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Every mass shooter in history is an angry white trump voter.


Playing the victim once again, like always, I see. Fucking snowflake, just like the snowflake in chief.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just thought it odd.
> Don't you?
> 
> Is he a Trump supporter?


They both were Hanapaa’d and didn’t even know it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Playing the victim once again, like always, I see. Fucking snowflake, just like the snowflake in chief.


You’ve been spooled Whiskers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just thought it odd.
> Don't you?
> 
> Is he a Trump supporter?


Pay attention to something besides state media sources comrade.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pay attention to something besides state media sources comrade.


You tell’um Vladimir.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

*6 Facts Obama Got Wrong about Guns While Speaking in Brazil*
Brazil is moving in the right direction on civil rights for gun owners.
*Tuesday, June 4, 2019
*
Here are Obama’s six lies, with the concomitant corrections.

1. Anybody Can Buy a Firearm
There are three major federal restrictions on who may purchase firearms in the United States… The first category of persons who may not purchase firearms under federal law is based on age.  Persons under 21 years of age may not purchase handguns from a gun dealer, and persons under 18 years of age may not purchase rifles nor shotguns. The second category of persons who may not purchase firearms under federal law are referred to as “prohibited persons.”

This category includes, among others…Felons, Those convicted of domestic violence, Unlawful users of controlled substances, Illegal aliens, Those subject to certain restraining orders, Those adjudicated as mental defectives or committed to mental institutions, Fugitives, and Veterans with dishonorable discharges… The third major category includes non-U.S. citizens.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

*2. Any Firearm Can Be Purchased*
Under federal law, machine guns made after 1986 may not be purchased by civilians (more on this under lie No. 5 below). Also, the National Firearms Act of 1934 (NFA) regulates other firearms which may be purchased, but clearly not in the way insinuated by Obama’s comments (more on this under lie No. 3 below).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

*3. A Firearm Can Be Purchased at Any Time*
When purchasing a firearm from a federally licensed gun dealer (FFL), background-check requirements must be satisfied. In most cases, this includes a background check being run through the federal National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS). …Federal background checks may only be run between 8 a.m. and 1 a.m. Eastern… Within the statement that a firearm can be purchased at any time is also the inference that a firearm may be purchased anywhere.

This is also false. For example, handguns many only be purchased in a person’s state of residence. Therefore, if a person wants to purchase a handgun while he out of his home state, that is a time at which he is not permitted to purchase a firearm. For the class of firearms covered by the NFA, such as short-barreled rifles, a purchaser must wait until certain paperwork is approved by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives (ATF). This wait time is often up to 10 months.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

*4. Firearms Can Be Purchased with Few Regulations*
…the United States has _many_ regulations on the purchase and possession of firearms.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

*5. Firearms Can Be Purchased Over the Internet*
It seems clear that Obama wants people to think that a gun can be purchased online and shipped straight to a purchaser’s home like any other online purchase. This is not true. It is technically true that firearms may be purchased online. However, when a person purchases a firearm online from an out-of-state retailer, the firearm must first be shipped to a local FFL, where the purchaser must appear in person to fill out the federally required paperwork and satisfy the background check requirements.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

*6. Anyone Can Purchase a Machine Gun*
…machine guns made after 1986 may not be purchased nor possessed by an ordinary civilian. These machine guns may only be purchased or possessed by FFLs or government entities. Machine guns made before 1986 are still NFA firearms and may only be purchased after the extensive paperwork and wait times that accompany all NFA firearm purchases. Additionally, some local laws outright ban the possession of any machine guns.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

It’s unclear whether Obama actually knew he was lying.

I suspect he actually thinks he was being truthful. After all, he lives in a bubble and probably never hears any voices other than those from the leftist echo chamber.-Dan Mitchell


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pay attention to something besides state media sources comrade.


Busy erasing any doubts...


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just thought it odd.
> Don't you?
> 
> Is he a Trump supporter?


You thought it odd that you just made something up?  That's not odd at all -  happens every day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It’s unclear whether Obama actually knew he was lying.
> 
> I suspect he actually thinks he was being truthful. After all, he lives in a bubble and probably never hears any voices other than those from the leftist echo chamber.-Dan Mitchell


I disagree.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)

espola said:


> You thought it odd that you just made something up?  That's not odd at all -  happens every day.


Everything is a conspiracy and everyone that isn't with them, IS AGAINST THEM!!!!! BOO!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2019)

espola said:


> You thought it odd that you just made something up?  That's not odd at all -  happens every day.


Usually, when a white nationalist Christian shoots up an office building and kills twelve people, the media goes on a gun ban tirade for weeks and the guys name and face make twitter hashtags and news cycles for months.
What happened here?

One day and it was over.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everything is a conspiracy and everyone that isn't with them, IS AGAINST THEM!!!!! BOO!!! LOL!!!


Don’t be afraid whiskers


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Usually, when a white nationalist Christian shoots up an office building and kills twelve people, the media goes on a gun ban tirade for weeks and the guys name and face make twitter hashtags and news cycles for months.
> What happened here?
> 
> One day and it was over.


Maybe Obama can tell us, like he did Brazil.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Usually, when a white nationalist Christian shoots up an office building and kills twelve people, the media goes on a gun ban tirade for weeks and the guys name and face make twitter hashtags and news cycles for months.
> What happened here?
> 
> One day and it was over.


It's over?  So all that stuff in the news for the last few days is about some other Virginia Beach shooting?

Like this --

https://www.foxnews.com/us/virginia-beach-killers-resignation-letter-showed-no-sign-of-impending-rampage


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everything is a conspiracy and everyone that isn't with them, IS AGAINST THEM!!!!! BOO!!! LOL!!!



*Tell Us Rodent....Was the lazy Chicken Shit Officer from Broward County A Conspiracy....
Straight from a LARGE LIBERAL AREA in Florida...!
The SAME County that had it's Officers " Stand Down ".....*


*JUST IN: Broward County Deputy Who Failed to *
*Confront Parkland Shooter Arrested For Child Neglect*

1:34 PM - 4 Jun 2019


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Tell Us Rodent....Was the lazy Chicken Shit Officer from Broward County A Conspiracy....
> Straight from a LARGE LIBERAL AREA in Florida...!
> The SAME County that had it's Officers " Stand Down ".....*
> 
> ...


You need help.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2019)

espola said:


> It's over?  So all that stuff in the news for the last few days is about some other Virginia Beach shooting?
> 
> Like this --
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/virginia-beach-killers-resignation-letter-showed-no-sign-of-impending-rampage


Q.E.D.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need help.


*Help is what you need...Yes ....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Help is what you need...Yes ....*


No seriously, you have a deep set in case of t derangement syndrome that has triggered your already fragile mental state sending you even deeper into the chasm of doubt and misguided fear.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No seriously, you have a deep set in case of t derangement syndrome that has triggered your already fragile mental state sending you even deeper into the chasm of doubt and misguided fear.



*No Seriously...Rodent ..You need help with your Mental State, you support a Criminal Empire *
*that tried to take down a duly elected President and YOU know that is TRUE !*
*Fragile.....yes you are.*
*Misguided....yes you are.*
*Deranged....quite possibly.*
*Triggered...yes you are ! *
*Each and every time you post it supports my case.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No seriously, you have a deep set in case of t derangement syndrome that has triggered your already fragile mental state sending you even deeper into the chasm of doubt and misguided fear.


Projecting a bit are ya....


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2019)

*Two more Republican State Senators found dead in the last three days..
One was investigating the Clinton Foundation's mishandling of 27 Million
in Arkansas....Yeah Arkancide.

The other ....dead from gunshot wounds ....information pending.
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

*If it quacks like a duck, walks like a duck . . .*

*Harvard rescinds offer to Parkland gun rights activist after racist messages surface online*


Virginia GOP loses in Supreme Court racial gerrymandering case



Kyle Kashuv, a Parkland, Fla., shooting survivor turned gun rights activist and conservative pundit, was set to attend Harvard University next year.

But Kashuv announced on Twitter Monday that the school rescinded its acceptance offer after racist messages he exchanged with other students months before the massacre at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School surfaced online.

Kashuv posted letters he exchanged with Harvard officials beginning late last month, when the racist comments he made in a shared Google document and text messages were shared by fellow students and published by HuffPost. Kashuv repeatedly used the N-word and referred to black athletes at the school as “n***** jocks.”


https://www.yahoo.com/news/harvard-rescinds-offer-to-parkland-kyle-kashuv-racist-slurs-191409135.html


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *If it quacks like a duck, walks like a duck . . .*
> 
> *Harvard rescinds offer to Parkland gun rights activist after racist messages surface online*
> 
> ...


*Rodents aren't " Ducks " , but you walk like one....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2019)

You nutters might now all own a future collectors item, amongst idiots like yourselves of course . . . nono probably has more than one copy in case one is seized.

*Newtown parents score a win in growing fight against hoaxers*

The father of a victim of the Sandy Hook Elementary School massacre has won a defamation lawsuit against the authors of a book that claimed the shooting never happened — the latest victory for victims' relatives who have been taking a more aggressive stance against conspiracy theorists.

The book, "Nobody Died at Sandy Hook," has also been pulled from shelves to settle claims against its publisher filed by Lenny Pozner, whose 6-year-old son Noah was killed in the shooting.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/sandy-hook-families-switch-tactics-052623851.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You nutters might now all own a future collectors item, amongst idiots like yourselves of course . . . nono probably has more than one copy in case one is seized.
> 
> *Newtown parents score a win in growing fight against hoaxers*
> 
> ...


Huspolaism is alive and well.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2019)

You bounce the racists and you sue the hateful liars. Good stuff.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Two more Republican State Senators found dead in the last three days..
> One was investigating the Clinton Foundation's mishandling of 27 Million
> in Arkansas....Yeah Arkancide.
> 
> The other ....dead from gunshot wounds ....information pending.*


I hear Hillary is running a child molestation ring and a Republican State Senator assassination ring out of your huge, dumb ass. 
Is it true?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 26, 2019)

Just learned of the tragic and untimely death of the two year old, NRATV.  I think I speak for all of us in the off topic forums as I offer our heartfelt thoughts and prayers to the loved ones on their loss.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Just learned of the tragic and untimely death of the two year old, NRATV.  I think I speak for all of us in the off topic forums as I offer our heartfelt thoughts and prayers to the loved ones on their loss.


Or those loses they should be held partly accountable for.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Just learned of the tragic and untimely death of the two year old, NRATV.  I think I speak for all of us in the off topic forums as I offer our heartfelt thoughts and prayers to the loved ones on their loss.


 . . . and I'm not sure the nutters in here will get the meaning behind your new avatar, they don't do history (unless they have been told a revisionist version), especially that of the US military or any of it's actual honored soldiers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

messy said:


> You bounce the racists and you sue the hateful liars. Good stuff.


Messpolaism and Huspolaism on a roll.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Or those loses they should be held partly accountable for.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I'm not sure the nutters in here will get the meaning behind your new avatar, they don't do history (unless they have been told a revisionist version), especially that of the US military or any of it's actual honored soldiers.


You tellʻum chicken hawk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You tellʻum chicken hawk.


Do you enjoy always being wrong?


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you enjoy always being wrong?


Hasn’t been correct yet.
And his “chicken hawk” stuff is always funny.
His fake bravado. The way he talks about money there’s no bigger chicken anywhere. 
“Whoa, when you borrow money the bank gets collateral and they make money on you! Whoa, that’s scary! I don’t do that. Mortgages scare me!” 
There’s no “hawk” with him...just chicken.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2019)

messy said:


> I hear Hillary is running a child molestation ring and a Republican State Senator assassination ring out of your huge, dumb ass.
> Is it true?


*Reverse your sarcasm and you have the TRUTH !*


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Reverse your sarcasm and you have the TRUTH !*


The truth being your mental problems?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You tellʻum chicken hawk.


So you don't know, that's one confirmed.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2019)

messy said:


> The truth being your mental problems?


*None here....*

*YOU however...!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you enjoy always being wrong?


Do you always enjoy never being right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Hasn’t been correct yet.
> And his “chicken hawk” stuff is always funny.
> His fake bravado. The way he talks about money there’s no bigger chicken anywhere.
> “Whoa, when you borrow money the bank gets collateral and they make money on you! Whoa, that’s scary! I don’t do that. Mortgages scare me!”
> There’s no “hawk” with him...just chicken.


you spola boys love jerkinʻ each others chicken. Get a room.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> you spola boys love jerkinʻ each others chicken. Get a room.


*




*

*So much so that they are now a " Threesome "....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> you spola boys love jerkinʻ each others chicken. Get a room.


Funny coming from one of the, we can speak for each other gang.


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> you spola boys love jerkinʻ each others chicken. Get a room.


No question that you are a chicken we love to jerk. 
"Eek! A mortgage! QE!"


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *None here....*
> 
> *YOU however...!*


Hey they’re talking about the opioid crisis on the debate. 
That’s mostly a southern state thing, right? I mean, the red state strongholds? Uneducated?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny coming from one of the, we can speak for each other gang.


Oh Polly!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey they’re talking about the opioid crisis on the debate.
> That’s mostly a southern state thing, right? I mean, the red state strongholds? Uneducated?


Where your collateralized debt masquerades as an asset messpola.


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Where your collateralized debt masquerades as an asset messpola.


They have mortgages in the south? Is that what you mean?
You don’t ever take business loans or mortgages? That’s funny.
You’re unbelievably unsophisticated. Lots of fancy words, though.
Who’s your boss? An insurance company?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

messy said:


> They have mortgages in the south? Is that what you mean?
> You don’t ever take business loans or mortgages? That’s funny.
> You’re unbelievably unsophisticated. Lots of fancy words, though.
> Who’s your boss? An insurance company?


Yup.  And they boss your bank who bosses you in to putting your equity in jail while you pay them to do so.


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yup.  And they boss your bank who bosses you in to putting your equity in jail while you pay them to do so.


Uh...right, big fella.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yup.  And they boss your bank who bosses you in to putting your equity in jail while you pay them to do so.


Why do I always picture a clueless petulant child with their lower lip sticking out when you attempt to be clever. Quit pouting and get real.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do I always picture a clueless petulant child with their lower lip sticking out when you attempt to be clever. Quit pouting and get real.


Nothingness personified.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Uh...right, big fella.


Yup.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Commonsense Gun Control is Nazism

Posted at 7:17 am on July 20, 2019 by davenj1

_ 







In February, 2018, New York Times columnist Brett Stephens ran an article titled, “To Repeat: Repeal the Second Amendment.”  We occasionally hear such pleas in the aftermath of some shooting that shocks our sensibilities.  The basic gist of the article, summarized by Stephens on MSNBC later that year, was that the Second Amendment had long past used up its purpose- to secure liberty.





Stephens was calling people like Madison fools.  In Federalist #46, Madison wrote that “the advantage of being armed, which the Americans possess over the people of almost every other nation” is what made the new Republic unique and free.  This was written before the Second Amendment was proposed, written, and ratified.  It was placed second in the Bill of Rights for a reason.  The “right to bear arms” was as fundamental as the right to free speech and a trial by jury.

In 1789, the original draft of the French Declaration of Rights contained a similar right to bear arms for the common, or personal defense.  Unfortunately, this provision of the draft declaration never made the final cut.  The result was the horrid Reign of Terror.  Revolutionary republicans in Germany in 1848 sought a similar provision, but were beaten down by the old order fearing a loss of power.





Because these countries had no equivalent of a Second Amendment, it was easy to pass “commonsense gun legislation,” the Orwellian term we hear today.  And nowhere was this more apparent than in Germany.

In the 1920’s, the Weimar Republic decreed universal gun registration.  They warned that such records should never fall into the wrong hands.  In 1933, Hitler seized power in Germany; the records fell into the worst of “wrong hands.”  Starting almost immediately, the Nazis used the lists to disarm political adversaries.  By 1938, they were used to disarm all Jews.  By the time of Kristallnacht, Hitler had managed to disarm more than 500,000 Jews resulting in no resistance to the mayhem that resulted.  In the aftermath, a decree was sent out not to issue a gun permit to any Jew.  In November, 1938 the New York Times reported that in Germany, a law had been passed where any Jew found in possession of a weapon would be sentenced to 20 years imprisonment.  This is what passed for “commonsense gun laws” in Nationalist Socialist jargon.





The following year, Hitler invaded Poland.  One of the first edicts in the occupied areas was confiscation of firearms within 24 hours.  Anyone found in possession of a firearm thereafter was executed or thrown in a concentration camp.  In 1935, French Prime Minister Pierre Laval decreed gun registration.  Five years later, the Nazis upon overrunning France used those lists to disarm the population.  Again, failure to do so within 24 hours usually resulted in execution.  France in 1935 had done the job for the Nazis.





After France fell to the Nazis, Britain was very much afraid they would be next.  This led to Churchill’s stirring “We shall fight on the beaches” speech.  At the same time, he was pleading with Americans to contribute arms and binoculars to help save the British.  The New York Times at the time teamed up with the NRA in a campaign to “Send a gun to defend a British home.”





Today, how Europe has changed!  The United Kingdom now virtually bans the private ownership of firearms.  The European Union now decrees “universal gun registration.”  Despite the lessons of history, Germany was the first country to gladly go along.  The EU now seeks to ban what they define as “semiautomatic weapons” and standard magazines because they hold more cartridges than the Brussels-approved amount.  Meanwhile, Islamic terrorists have run amok killing people with guns, bombs and trucks.





In 1941, Congress passed the Property Requisition Act. The government, in anticipation of war, authorized the government to take certain property from industry.  The one thing the law specifically forbade was gun registration, thus reaffirming Second Amendment rights.

Today, gun registration and prohibition schemes are described as benign, progressive, and “commonsense.”  We are told that the government is inherently good and there is nothing to fear.  The records will remain in “the right hands.”





We heard these words a century ago in the Weimar Republic.  It is the Second Amendment that stands in the way of the Weimar Republic- American style.  It is not some relic of the 18th century.  It is what separates the United States from tyranny.  It is also what keeps history from repeating itself.

_


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Commonsense Gun Control is Nazism
> 
> Posted at 7:17 am on July 20, 2019 by davenj1
> 
> ...


It's true, almost every day in the US guns prevent the tyranny of schoolchildren, concert goers and mall shoppers!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

*A lib lying makes the news?*
*Too Funny.*

*Florida Democrat Admits She Lied About Treating Pulse Shooting Victims*





Elizabeth McCarthy/Facebook
KATHERINE RODRIGUEZ20 Jul 2019529
1:52
*A Florida Democrat who ended her candidacy for a State House seat in late June admitted to authorities that she lied about treating the Pulse shooting victims as a medical doctor, according to documents from Florida’s Department of Health obtained Wednesday.*

“I lied,” Elizabeth McCarthy told investigators, Florida Politics reported. “It is a false statement.”

McCarthy, 50, claimed throughout her campaign that she was a doctor who practiced at Orlando Regional Medical Center as a cardiologist the night of the mass shooting at the LGBT nightclub in 2016.

“I personally removed 77 bullets from 32 people … It was like an assembly line,” McCarthy claimed at a gun safety event earlier this year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

*Betcha’ Didn’t Know: Firearm Homicides Plummeted over Last 25 Years*





Scott Olson/Getty 
AWR HAWKINS21 Jul 2019305
2:31
*Despite endless gun violence reports put forward by the establishment media, the dirty little secret is firearm homicides have plummeted over the past 25 years.*

Yet most Americans, particularly Democrats, believe firearm murders have risen period.

Washington Post analysis shows Democrats, followed closely by independents, are more apt to believe firearm murders have increased. And this feeds the Democrat psyche which is already more prone to support an expansion of gun control laws.

But the reality is that the high water mark for firearm murders was 1994 while 2017, the most recent year with complete data on incidents, shows a sharp drop. There were “16,136 [firearm murders] in 1994” but only “10,982” in 2017.

And if looked at in terms of the murder rate, instead of simply the raw murder numbers, the drop in firearm homicides is even more evident.

For example, the FBI calculated “6.2 firearm murders per 100,000 people” in 1994, while the murder rate in 2017 was 3.38. And the murder rate was even lower than 3.38 in 2014.

An interesting correlation with the drop in firearm murders is the incredible expansion of private firearm ownership. In other words, the number of privately-owned firearms was increasing at the same time that the number of firearm murders was plummeting.

On December 4, 2013, Breitbart News reporteda Congressional Research Service study showing “gun ownership climbed from 192 million firearms in 1994 to 310 million firearms in 2009.” At the same time, the “firearm-related murder and non-negligent homicide” rate was cut in half over a roughly 17-year time period.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

Just think of dumb these people would be without my posts. 
Scary.
You are welcome.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

*Son Kills Intruder Who Broke Into San Diego Home and Stabbed His Dad: Police*
POSTED 3:27 PM, JULY 20, 2019, BY ASSOCIATED PRESS, UPDATED AT 08:26AM, JULY 21, 2019

https://ktla.com/2019/07/20/son-shoots-kills-intruder-who-broke-into-san-diego-home-and-stabbed-his-dad-police/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Son Kills Intruder Who Broke Into San Diego Home and Stabbed His Dad: Police*
> POSTED 3:27 PM, JULY 20, 2019, BY ASSOCIATED PRESS, UPDATED AT 08:26AM, JULY 21, 2019
> 
> https://ktla.com/2019/07/20/son-shoots-kills-intruder-who-broke-into-san-diego-home-and-stabbed-his-dad-police/


Thank God there was a gun in the house.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank God there was a gun in the house.


Now they have to drain the damn pool!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Now they have to drain the damn pool!!


Alls well that ends with a dead bad guy at the bottom of the pool.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank God there was a gun in the house.


God has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> God has nothing to do with it.


Who are you?
God?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> God has nothing to do with it.


Start with Genesis.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who are you?
> God?


Well we all can see you aren't a practicing Christian that's a given.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Well we all can see you aren't a practicing Christian that's a given.


Whatʻs a practicing Christian?


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2019)

More awesome news about the exercise of Second Amendment rights today at the Gilroy Garlic Festival! Doesn’t it make you proud?!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

messy said:


> More awesome news about the exercise of Second Amendment rights today at the Gilroy Garlic Festival! Doesn’t it make you proud?!


Are you talking to anyone specific or just spouting nonsense, never mind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

Gilroy, a peaceful garlic festival, beautiful area, great farm land, another fucking white terrorist, fuck you!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

I guess we need to outlaw groups of people because some asshole with a gun may want to shoot them of course it's not the guns fault its just a tool that, mostly, white men use to take out their aggressions, aggrievement and hate for "others" on innocent people doing people stuff. Again fuck off pissed off aggrieved white piece of shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gilroy, a peaceful garlic festival, beautiful area, great farm land, another fucking white terrorist, fuck you!


Are you talking to anyone specific or just spouting nonsense, never mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess we need to outlaw groups of people because some asshole with a gun may want to shoot them of course it's not the guns fault its just a tool that, mostly, white men use to take out their aggressions, aggrievement and hate for "others" on innocent people doing people stuff. Again fuck off pissed off aggrieved white piece of shit.


Racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

BREAKING: 4 Dead in Gun Free California Shooting

Posted at 4:45 am on July 29, 2019 by Mike Ford

_ 
BREAKING: 4 Dead in Gun Free California Shooting

From Gun Free California, yet another mass shooting. Four people (including one suspect) are dead and several more injured as they were just enjoying a Sunday afternoon at a and annual Garlic fair & food festival. From ABC News.





Among those killed on Sunday was a 6-year-old boy, his grandmother told ABC San Francisco station KGO.

“He was a really happy, loving boy,” Maribel Romero said. “I want justice for my grandson.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

Thought and prayers go out to the victims and there families.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gilroy, a peaceful garlic festival, beautiful area, great farm land, another fucking white terrorist, fuck you!


Another assinine post from Daffy.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess we need to outlaw groups of people because some asshole with a gun may want to shoot them of course it's not the guns fault its just a tool that, mostly, white men use to take out their aggressions, aggrievement and hate for "others" on innocent people doing people stuff. Again fuck off pissed off aggrieved white piece of shit.


100%. Gun-toting terrorists and their "second amendment" NRA supporters are slaughtering Americans every day. Much worse than the border problem or jihadis, obviously.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Another assinine post from Daffy.


You mean correct post.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean correct post.


No I printed exactly what I meant.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> 100%. Gun-toting terrorists and their "second amendment" NRA supporters are slaughtering Americans every day. Much worse than the border problem or jihadis, obviously.


Curious....
Just how many NRA members have been convicted of "slaughtering" Americans?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Another assinine post from Daffy.


You like seeing people get shot and die?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You like seeing people get shot and die?


Fine example of an assinine question.
You really should shut the f up.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Curious....
> Just how many NRA members have been convicted of "slaughtering" Americans?


You tell me.
But in any event, I would like to thank you for the wonderful effects your ongoing support of gun rights brings to people daily. Good job! Freedom!


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> No I printed exactly what I meant.


You may find it asinine, but of course it was accurate.
You may find the sky being blue asinine, but it is.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Curious....
> Just how many NRA members have been convicted of "slaughtering" Americans?


I know you and your ilk in here are so darn proud that young Mr. Legan had that semi-automatic rifle, so he could stand up for freedom!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> You tell me.
> But in any event, I would like to thank you for the wonderful effects your ongoing support of gun rights brings to people daily. Good job! Freedom!


I should tell you? It's your bullshit, you tell me.
Thankfully it's not up to you to decide which constitutional rights are ignored or embrased. What a country.
Hell messy, your more likely to die from an opioid overdose (1 in 96 lifetime odds) than from a car crash (1 in 103).
You're more likely to fall and be killed than you are being shot and killed.

Here's the top ten from the CDC

Heart disease: 647,457
Cancer: 599,108
Accidents (unintentional injuries): 169,936
Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 160,201
Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 146,383
Alzheimer’s disease: 121,404
Diabetes: 83,564
Influenza and pneumonia: 55,672
Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 50,633
Intentional self-harm (suicide): 47,173


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

QUOTE="*messy*, post: 277880, member: 3299"

More *awesome* news about the exercise of 
Second Amendment rights today at the
Gilroy Garlic Festival! 
*Repulsive .......*


Doesn’t it make you proud?!
*This sentence above displays a very disturbing *
*nature you have contained within your twisted *
*grey matter. No one responds with those types of *
*deviant remarks unless they have serious mental issues....*


/QUOTE


*Sounds to me like :*

*A. You're once again confirming your Idiocy on Guns.*
*B. You really need some help with your logic sequence.*
*C. You should do some in depth research on this Santino Legan before you*
*comment again.....*
*D. You need to seek one on one psychiatric help....Yes you do...!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gilroy, a peaceful garlic festival, beautiful area, great farm land,
> another fucking white terrorist, fuck you!


*Hey Dumb as a Rock Rodent......*

*He's Latino/Iranian.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 277888, member: 1707"

I guess we need to outlaw groups of people because some asshole 
with a gun may want to shoot them of course it's not the guns fault 
its just a tool that, mostly, white men use to take out their aggressions, 
aggrievement and hate for "others" on innocent people doing people stuff. 
Again fuck off pissed off aggrieved white piece of shit.

/QUOTE


*The Racism just exudes from your very pores doesn't it.....*
*Yet you come on this Forum and most likely many others and *
*accuse others of what YOU harbor deep within !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> 100%. Gun-toting terrorists and their "second amendment" NRA
> supporters are slaughtering Americans every day. Much worse
> than the border problem or jihadis, obviously.


*Please seek help....you're instigating the " Rodent " and others of your ilk...*


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I should tell you? It's your bullshit, you tell me.
> Thankfully it's not up to you to decide which constitutional rights are ignored or embrased. What a country.
> Hell messy, your more likely to die from an opioid overdose (1 in 96 lifetime odds) than from a car crash (1 in 103).
> You're more likely to fall and be killed than you are being shot and killed.
> ...


I think it's a blow for freedom that at concerts, festivals, schools and malls all over this great country, people routinely exercise their second amendment rights. Just happened yesterday in Gilroy...and with a semi-automatic. 
Freedom! 
Congratulations Lion!


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> I think it's a blow for freedom that at concerts, festivals, schools
> and malls all over this great country, people routinely exercise
> their second amendment rights. Just happened yesterday in
> Gilroy...and with a semi-automatic.
> ...


*Expose your OWN Parties corruption and YOU will have a solution to*
*stop your constant whining about " Second Amendment Rights "....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I should tell you? It's your bullshit, you tell me.
> Thankfully it's not up to you to decide which constitutional rights are ignored or embrased. What a country.
> Hell messy, your more likely to die from an opioid overdose (1 in 96 lifetime odds) than from a car crash (1 in 103).
> You're more likely to fall and be killed than you are being shot and killed.
> ...


Sooooo, that is relevant because? People die it is apart of life, no one gets out alive. Soooo that makes the occasional mass murder acceptable?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> I think it's a blow for freedom that at concerts, festivals, schools and malls all over this great country, people routinely exercise their second amendment rights. Just happened yesterday in Gilroy...and with a semi-automatic.
> Freedom!
> Congratulations Lion!


The second amendment does not give you the right to murder people in cold blood.
Anyone who does is subject to the laws that outlaw murder and assault with a deadly weapon.

I think the perp has been read his rights. (in hell)

If you don't like the Constitution of the USA,  leave.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The second amendment does not give you the right to murder people in cold blood.
> Anyone who does is subject to the laws that outlaw murder and assault with a deadly weapon.
> 
> I think the perp has been read his rights. (in hell)
> ...


Freedom! Every day people standing up for our rights to have a well-regulated militia. It's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sooooo, that is relevant because?
> People die it is apart of life, no one gets out alive.
> Soooo that makes the occasional mass murder acceptable?









*Right now Rodent you are the front runner for the above Trophy....*
*Although " Messy " and Spola are running a close 2nd & 3rd....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Freedom! Every day people standing up for our rights to have a well-regulated militia. It's awesome! Congrats!


Don’t mention it.
It’s my civil duty.

You’re welcome.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> You may find it asinine, but of course it was accurate.
> You may find the sky being blue asinine, but it is.


You're babbling like a child...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sooooo, that is relevant because? People die it is apart of life, no one gets out alive. Soooo that makes the occasional mass murder acceptable?


Murder is never acceptable, occasional or not.
You 're for killing innocent babies through abortion, I find that repulsive


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Freedom! Every day people standing up for our rights to have a well-regulated militia. It's awesome! Congrats!


Franklin had folks like you in mind when he said:
"They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety."


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 277978, member: 3299"

Freedom! 
*That right ! A seven letter word !*

Every day people standing up for our rights 
to have a well-regulated militia. 
*You have No Idea what YOU are wishing for !*

It's awesome! 
* Yes...Freedom is !*

Congrats!
*It's " Free "..." Freedom "..!*

/QUOTE







*Seek Help " Messy "....Professional Help..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Murder is never acceptable, occasional or not.
> You 're for killing innocent babies through abortion, I find that repulsive


Who told you that?


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who told you that?


*Watch one of Sen Chuck Schumer's miserable Floor speeches *
*on the subject for once....he's all for it...!*


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Franklin had folks like you in mind when he said:
> "They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety."


Freedom! You're right! Who needs a little temporary safety for kids and concertgoers, etc.? Look at the liberty we have protected with our semi-automatics. Remember all those occasions?


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 278016, member: 3299"

Freedom! You're right! 
*Freedom is Free..!*

Who needs a little temporary safety for kids and concertgoers, etc.? 
*We ALL do !*

Look at the liberty we have protected with our semi-automatics. 
*We Have !*

Remember all those occasions?
*You should, it appears they have ALL been *
*done by Radical Leftists/Democrats...!*


/QUOTE


*How come EVERY time the Democrats get caught with their *
*collective pants down we as a Country have ( or an attempt at )*
* another mass shooting event.....Why is that ...?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

Another mass murderer quoting white supremacist talking points, which are echoed in here daily from the t-suckers.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another mass murderer quoting
> white supremacist talking points,
> which are echoed in here daily from the t-suckers.


*Democrats = White supremacists*

*You echo them daily....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Democrats = White supremacists*
> 
> *You echo them daily....!*


Nice try pepe'.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who told you that?


Who told me what?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Freedom! You're right! Who needs a little temporary safety for kids and concertgoers, etc.? Look at the liberty we have protected with our semi-automatics. Remember all those occasions?


You're still babbling like as child.....


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're still babbling like as child.....


No you made a good point quoting Ben Franklin. I was just giving current examples. We use guns to keep our liberty in so many ways. And the occasional daily slaughter is a small price to pay. You’re absolutely right.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try pepe'.


*Hey " Racist " Rodent...*
*Why do you use the term *
*" Pepe " in a derogatory sense...*
*You might want to seek some *
*medical help that foot you just *
*shot !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another mass murderer quoting white supremacist talking points, which are echoed in here daily from the t-suckers.


Ben obviuosly had folks like you in mind when he said:
"We are all born ignorant, but one must work hard to remain stupid."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> No you made a good point quoting Ben Franklin. I was just giving current examples. We use guns to keep our liberty in so many ways. And the occasional daily slaughter is a small price to pay. You’re absolutely right.


Hmmm...


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 278042, member: 3299"

No you made a good point quoting Ben Franklin. 
I was just giving current examples. 
We use guns to keep our liberty in so many ways. 
And the occasional daily slaughter is a small price to pay. 
*You have no one to blame but your own Democratic Party....*
*Clean them up and the shootings will stop !*

You’re absolutely right.
*I am Right !*

/QUOTE

*Democrats = Daily Slaughter **


** See Chicago Murder rates !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ben obviuosly had folks like you in mind when he said:
> "We are all born ignorant, but one must work hard to remain stupid."


Oh poor baby, I'll call the wambulance for you. You are obviously comfortable always being wrong after a lifetime of it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 29, 2019)

@messy you and the other liberal lemmings on this forum are so hypocritical. You come out crying when there is a tragic shooting like this one in Gilroy yet never say anything when a policeman is shot and killed or with a black on black shooting... SMH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Freedom! You're right! Who needs a little temporary safety for kids and concertgoers, etc.? Look at the liberty we have protected with our semi-automatics. Remember all those occasions?


Looks like the poser is an exploitative opportunist as well. 
Mainstay of the left.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like the poser is an exploitative opportunist as well.
> Mainstay of the left.


I love that the American was permitted to buy a semi-Automatic rifle in Nevada, no questions asked. 
Standing up for liberty! Go guns!


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> @messy you and the other liberal lemmings on this forum are so hypocritical. You come out crying when there is a tragic shooting like this one in Gilroy yet never say anything when a policeman is shot and killed or with a black on black shooting... SMH


Who’s crying? 
Stand up for liberty! 
More guns!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Who’s crying?
> Stand up for liberty!
> More guns!


There is hope for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Who’s crying?
> Stand up for liberty!
> More guns!


More guns!
Less problems!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2019)

Love American Style or I got 99 problems but a gun ain't 1.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I love that the American was permitted to buy a semi-Automatic rifle in Nevada, no questions asked.
> Standing up for liberty! Go guns!


I doubt that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I love that the American was permitted to buy a semi-Automatic rifle in Nevada, no questions asked.
> Standing up for liberty! Go guns!


There is the lying liberal we all know and love.
*Report: Garlic Festival Gunman Acquired Rifle ‘Legally’*





AP Photo/Noah Berger)
AWR HAWKINS29 Jul 20191,031
4:06
*The California Gilroy Garlic Festival gunman reportedly “legally” purchased the rifle he used in his attack.*

CNN reports Gilroy Police Chief Scot Smithee discovered that the gunman lived in Nevada with family members for a time. In fact, Smithee noted police are not really sure how long the gunman had been back in California before the shooting occurred.

The San Francisco Chronicle reports that the rifle, an AK-47 variant, was purchased from Big Mikes Gun and Ammo in Fallon, Nevada. A retail purchase such as this would require a background check, thus making the sale legal.

He also purchased a shotgun from another gun store in Reno on July 1. Again, the gun store purchase would have required a background check to be legal.

The gunman used the AK-47 variant in the attack.

Interestingly, numerous gun controllers responded to the attack by calling for universal background checks. However, California has universal background checks and law enforcement’s explanation that the gunman legally purchased firearms in Nevada gun stores means he underwent background checks there. Those checks would have been conducted by the FBI.

Nearly every mass shooter and/or high-profile shooter of the past 15 years acquired guns via a background check. The few exceptions are those who stole their firearms.

Here is a partial list of attackers who bought their guns legally, i.e., who acquired them via background checks:


Virginia Beach attacker (May 31, 2019)
Poway Synagogue attacker (April 27, 2019)
Tree of Life Synagogue  attacker (October 27, 2018)
Parkland high school attacker (February 14, 2018)
Texas church attacker (November 5, 2017)
Las Vegas attacker (October 1, 2017)
the Alexandria attacker (June 14, 2017))
Orlando attacker (June 12, 2016)
the UCLA gunman (June 1, 2016))
the San Bernardino attackers (December 2, 2015)
the Colorado Springs attacker (October 31, 2015)
the Umpqua Community College attacker (October 1, 2015)
Alison Parker’s attacker (August 26, 2015)
the Lafayette movie theater attacker (July 23, 2015)
the Chattanooga attacker (July 16, 2015)
the alleged Emanuel African Methodist Episcopal attacker (Jun 17, 2015)
the Muhammad Carton Contest attackers (May 3, 2014)
the Las Vegas cop killers (June 9, 2015)
the Santa Barbara attacker (May 23, 2014)
the Fort Hood attacker (April 2, 2014)
the Arapahoe High School attacker (December 13, 2013)
the D.C. Navy Yard attacker (September 16, 2013)
the Aurora movie theater attacker (July 20, 2012)
Gabby Giffords’ attacker (January 8, 2011)
the Fort Hood attacker (November 5, 2009)
the Virginia Tech attacker (April 16, 2007)
It should be noted that the rifle used by the gunman is illegal in California, as is murder and assault. However, illegalities meant nothing to the gunman when the time came to ply his horrid trade. And this is the overarching reason gun control has no impact on the criminally-minded. It only constrains law-abiding citizens.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

First planned parenthood and now this.
Where is s the outrage?
This is every weekend.
Where is messy?
What are the gun laws like in Chicago?
Is murder a crime in Chicago?

*48 People Shot, 9 Fatally, over Weekend in Democrat-Controlled Chicago*





AP Photo/Teresa Crawford
AWR HAWKINS29 Jul 20191,410
1:54
*Forty-eight people were shot, nine fatally, over the weekend in Democrat-controlled Chicago.*

CBS Chicago reports that the shooting victims included people walking, standing outside gas stations, and standing on sidewalks.

In one of the incidents a 15-year-old, 14-year-old, and a 10-year-old were shot when a Toyota drove by the sidewalk on which they were standing and opened fire. The wounds proven superficial and the three boys “were in good condition at Stroger Hospital.”

The most recent fatality of the weekend occurred just before 5 a.m. Police found a 24-year-old man “dead in the North Lawndale neighborhood.” He had “multiple gunshot wounds, including to his face and head.”

The four dozen victims shot July 26-28 are only the latest in a string of victims in Democrat-controlled Chicago. Breitbart News reported at least 43 where shot, two fatally, over the weekend of July 19-21, at least 41 people were shot, nine fatally, over the weekend of July 12-14, and at least 66 were shot, five fatally, over the Fourth of July weekend. Fifty-six were shot, four fatally, the weekend prior to the Fourth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

NEWS JULY 29, 2019
*California governor blames Trump, GOP for recent shooting in profanity-laced rant*
*Talk about politicizing a tragedy*

Justin Sullivan/Getty Images


 AARON COLEN




California Gov. Gavin Newsom pointed the finger at President Donald Trump and Republican lawmakers after a tragic shooting in Gilroy, California, took the lives of three people over the weekend, according to the Sacramento Bee.

Ditch the fake news ==> Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!
Six-year-old Stephen Romero, 13-year old Keyla Salazar, and 25-year-old Trevor Irby were killed at a food festival by a gunman who was using a rifle that is banned in California. Twelve other people were injured. Police killed the gunman at the scene.

"You have a right to bear arms but not weapons of goddamned mass destruction," Newsom said. "You need these damn things for hunting? Give me a break."

Newsom blamed the tragedy on a "culture of gun violence" he said is perpetuated by Trump and the Republican Party.

"It's just sickening... the leadership today that just turns a blind eye and won't do a damn thing to address these issues," Newsom told reporters. "What's goddamned absent in this country right now is moral authority."

Newsom also accused the White House of hindering California's efforts to establish stricter gun laws. The gun used in the Sunday shooting was legally purchased in Nevada, and was described by police as an "assault-type rifle."

"California's doing its part, but Jesus, these guys, the folks in the White House have been supporting the kinds of policies that roll back the work that we're doing," Newsom said. "It keeps happening, over and over and over again, on their damned watch."

Gilroy Police Chief Scot Smithee credited his officers for their quick response and ability to take the gunman down, "despite the fact that they were outgunned, with their handguns, against a rifle."

"We had thousands of people there in a very small area," Smithee said in an emotional interview, according to the Los Angeles Times. "It could have gotten so much worse, so fast. I'm really proud that they got there as quickly as they did. There absolutely would have been more bloodshed."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5126


Ask them how they feel about fun use in this country. Did they endorse the slaughter of kids, as you do?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Ask them how they feel about fun use in this country. Did they endorse the slaughter of kids, as you do?


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

Dont point at my rights as the reason for your hysteria.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont point at my rights as the reason for your hysteria.


No hysteria. Daily slaughter. Makes you proud.
"


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont point at my rights as the reason for your hysteria.


That cop shot in MS today make you proud? Daily slaughter is a small price to pay.
Sheee-yit, we gots us some leeburtee, don’t we?!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Ask them how they feel about fun use in this country. Did they endorse the slaughter of kids, as you do?


Is this another lie from you?


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5126


Mostly with single-shot muzzle-loaders.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Mostly with single-shot muzzle-loaders.


QED


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> That cop shot in MS today make you proud? Daily slaughter is a small price to pay.
> Sheee-yit, we gots us some leeburtee, don’t we?!


Laws were broken and people got killed.
How are my rights an issue here?

Your glee is misappropriated.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> No hysteria. Daily slaughter. Makes you proud.
> "


The perp is dead.
A guy with a gun killed him before he could kill more innocent people.
Some solace, though not for those who lost their children.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> QED


What was demonstrated?


Ricky Fandango said:


> The perp is dead.
> A guy with a gun killed him before he could kill more innocent people.
> Some solace, though not for those who lost their children.


The festival had perimeter security and armed guards.  The cops put the guy down within a minute or two.  He killed at least 3 and injured a dozen others regardless.  Security is not the issue - keeping guns away from nutballs would be a better focus.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> The festival had perimeter security and armed guards.  The cops put the guy down within a minute or two.  He killed at least 3 and injured a dozen others regardless.  Security is not the issue - keeping guns away from nutballs would be a better focus.


Well said.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> What was demonstrated?
> 
> 
> The festival had perimeter security and armed guards.  The cops put the guy down within a minute or two.  He killed at least 3 and injured a dozen others regardless.  Security is not the issue - keeping guns away from nutballs would be a better focus.


Good thing the cops had guns.
Too bad the perp was able to get his hands on wire cutters without a background check.
How would you propose keeping guns out of the hands of nut cakes?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> What was demonstrated?
> 
> 
> The fact that state of the art firearms in the 16th century were mostly single shot muzzle loaders.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good thing the cops had guns.
> Too bad the perp was able to get his hands on wire cutters without a background check.
> How would you propose keeping guns out of the hands of nut cakes?


Regular training, such as in the "original intent", would allow an opportunity for screening them out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Regular training, such as in the "original intent", would allow an opportunity for screening them out.


Can you be more specific?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

Did the Army base jihadist in Texas have proper training?
How about Lee Harvey Oswald?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you be more specific?


Mandated, subsidized, chronyism.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mandated, subsidized, chronyism.


I think espola is advocating the development of more local militias.
Maybe every neighborhood?
I dont know if I'd go that far. I just support the right of every law abiding American to arm themselves.

He seems to be at odds with messy's call to eliminate the second amendment.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> What was demonstrated?
> *That the " perimeter " security " YOU are touting failed.*
> 
> The festival had perimeter security and armed guards.
> ...




** WRONG !*

*Parenting is to Blame....nothing else.*

*You can keep your head up there, it's reducing the *
*lingering smell you're accustom to... *


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think espola is advocating the development of more local militias.
> Maybe every neighborhood?
> I dont know if I'd go that far. I just support the right of every law abiding American to arm themselves.
> 
> He seems to be at odds with messy's call to eliminate the second amendment.


I wouldn't eliminate the 2nd.  I wouldn't even require it.  Anybody can own any weapon they choose and can afford - unless they are too young, or a criminal, or too stupid.  Filtering out that last group could be handled by requiring militia training for all who wish to possess or use anything more than a single-shot muzzle-loader.

However, if you are going to defend your gun ownership on 2nd Amendment grounds, spare me your "original intent" bullshit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I wouldn't eliminate the 2nd.  I wouldn't even require it.  Anybody can own any weapon they choose and can afford - unless they are too young, or a criminal, or too stupid.  Filtering out that last group could be handled by requiring militia training for all who wish to possess or use anything more than a single-shot muzzle-loader.
> 
> However, if you are going to defend your gun ownership on 2nd Amendment grounds, spare me your "original intent" bullshit.


I dont want to defend anything on 2nd amendment grounds.
Shouldn't have to.
Its supposed to be a free country.
The second amendment is there to keep the messys of the world from stepping on our toes.

"original intent" is for lawyers to fight about.
I can read plain english.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 278334, member: 3"

I wouldn't eliminate the 2nd.  I wouldn't even require it. 
Anybody can own any weapon they choose and can afford - 
unless they are too young, or a criminal, or too stupid.  
Filtering out that last group could be handled by 
*requiring militia training for all who wish to possess ** 
or use anything more than a single-shot muzzle-loader.

However, if you are going to defend your gun ownership on
2nd Amendment grounds, spare me your "original intent" bullshit.

/QUOTE

** Really Spola......*

*How'd that principal work out for the two*
*Military members who were killed this week*
*by an Afgahan Soldier who was Trained by our*
*Service Members....*

*It's the " Mind " set that he was raised with that*
*facilitated his actions.....*

*Once AGAIN ...SPOLA...*

*It's Parenting ....*
*( And a subset called Religious Culture. )*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 2, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers this week to the families of the latest NRA board members to lose their seats needlessly. 

And thanks to the first amendment for my right to free expression.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Thoughts and prayers this week to the families of the latest NRA board members to lose their seats needlessly.
> 
> And thanks to the first amendment for my right to free expression.


*A thanks to the first amendment for "My " right to free expression !*

*Now go suck a Lemon ya fat slob....!*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Thoughts and prayers this week to the families of the latest NRA board members to lose their seats needlessly.
> 
> And thanks to the first amendment for my right to free expression.


The first and second amendments are there for you.
Signed, America.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Thoughts and prayers this week to the families of the latest NRA board members to lose their seats needlessly.
> 
> And thanks to the first amendment for my right to free expression.


Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2019)

Hey I see we struck another blow against tyranny today in El Paso against those tyrannical shoppers!
#Freedom!


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Soon after the Wal*Mart in Poway opened (in '93, I think) the gun section sales clerk and store manager refused to sell ammo to a customer because of some comments he had made.  The manager walked the customer out to his car in the parking lot, whereupon the customer pulled out a handgun from his car and shot the manager dead.  Soon after that, Wal*Mart stopped selling handguns, and the Poway store sells no firearms or ammo to this day.

https://corporate.walmart.com/newsroom/2018/02/28/walmart-statement-on-firearms-policy


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2019)

That guy was fighting tyranny.
In fact, let’s count the times gun deaths have been in the fight against tyranny.
It’s as if we had the death penalty and every person we executed was not guilty, but we needed to keep the death penalty as a deterrent.
It’s really a justification by idiots, in the service of the gun manufacturers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

messy said:


> That guy was fighting tyranny.
> In fact, let’s count the times gun deaths have been in the fight against tyranny.
> It’s as if we had the death penalty and every person we executed was not guilty, but we needed to keep the death penalty as a deterrent.
> It’s really a justification by idiots, in the service of the gun manufacturers.


Coocoo


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2019)

messy said:


> That guy was fighting tyranny.
> In fact, let’s count the times gun deaths have been in the fight against tyranny.
> It’s as if we had the death penalty and every person we executed was not guilty, but we needed to keep the death penalty as a deterrent.
> It’s really a justification by idiots, in the service of the gun manufacturers.


Your fight is with espola.
He stated his beliefs on gun ownership.
"Anything you want and can afford"
No second amendment required.

(Unless you're too stupid or insane)

So if you people have em, turn em in.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your fight is with espola.
> He stated his beliefs on gun ownership.
> "Anything you want and can afford"
> No second amendment required.


This guy is too stupid to own a gun.  He would  have washed out in militia training the first week.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2019)

espola said:


> This guy is too stupid to own a gun.  He would  have washed out in militia training the first week.


Maybe.
Maybe not.
How did Lee Harvey Oswald do?


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe.
> Maybe not.
> How did Lee Harvey Oswald do?


He was set up by the CIA and some Cubans.  Didn't you know that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2019)

espola said:


> He was set up by the CIA and some Cubans.  Didn't you know that?


Sure he was.
And the twin towers were brought down by GWB and some Saudi-Israeli cabal...
You gonna take your own advice and turn em in?


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sure he was.
> And the twin towers were brought down by GWB and some Saudi-Israeli cabal...
> You gonna take your own advice and turn em in?


To fully believe that Oswald did all that by himself, you have to believe the Warren Commission Report about a bullet that changes direction in mid-air in order to account for all the injuries caused to the victims.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2019)

espola said:


> To fully believe that Oswald did all that by himself, you have to believe the Warren Commission Report about a bullet that changes direction in mid-air in order to account for all the injuries caused to the victims.


Im assuming any firearms in your possession have already been forfeited in accordance with your own, self styled, firearm creed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2019)

I am reading Stephen King's 11-22-63 right now so please, no spoilers. lol.


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your fight is with espola.
> He stated his beliefs on gun ownership.
> "Anything you want and can afford"
> No second amendment required.
> ...


I’m just darn proud of that young man in El Paso for using that firearm in the name of protecting liberty, same as everybody uses firearms daily.


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2019)

White terrorists are much more dangerous to Americans than jihadis.
I think nono is on their message boards, aren’t you, nono?


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m just darn proud of that young man in El Paso for using that firearm in the name of protecting liberty, same as everybody uses firearms daily.


I'm proud of the El Paso police for shooting him in the back, applying a chokehold, and breaking his legs while arresting him.

Oh, wait - that was someone else, and somewhere else.


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2019)

South Bend, Indiana, Mayor Pete Buttigieg expressed concerns Saturday that the U.S. is “under attack” by white nationalists carrying out mass shootings — and those white nationalists have been encouraged by President Donald Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

messy said:


> South Bend, Indiana, Mayor Pete Buttigieg expressed concerns Saturday that the U.S. is “under attack” by white nationalists carrying out mass shootings — and those white nationalists have been encouraged by President Donald Trump.


You mean the fag who is running this city?

*South Bend*, *Indiana* is one of the most dangerous cities in the United *States*. There were 1,012 violent *crimes* in *South Bend* for every 100,000 residents in 2016, more than double both the *state*and national violent *crime* rates of 405 incidents and 386 incidents per 100,000 people, respectively.”


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2019)

Big day for freedom yesterday.
We are weeding out tyrants, in bulk, with our guns every day throughout this great country!
Let’s see what today brings.
Go America! #thoughtsandprayers!


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2019)

American terrorism is thriving under Trump.
I wonder if that’s good for him.


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2019)

We keep being attacked by terrorists under Trump.
He’s definitely not keeping America safe.


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2019)

Nono the fake news keeps saying those people who got shot in Dayton and El Paso were “innocent.”
Do have have the real truth here from your sources, nutjob?


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2019)

These semi-automatics really permit the mowing down of a bunch of tyrants at once.
Great stuff!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m just darn proud of that young man in El Paso for using that firearm in the name of protecting liberty, same as everybody uses firearms daily.


Your glee is misappropriated.
Had the perp followed espola's lead, he would have had his weapons taken away, or like espola, turned them in voluntarily when his conspiracy theories became completely irrational.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

messy said:


> We keep being attacked by terrorists under Trump.
> He’s definitely not keeping America safe.


If you really feel like you're in danger, go buy a gun.


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your glee is misappropriated.
> Had the perp followed espola's lead, he would have had his weapons taken away, or like espola, turned them in voluntarily when his conspiracy theories became completely irrational.


"like espola"?


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you really feel like you're in danger, go buy a gun.


Was that your reasoning?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Big day for freedom yesterday.
> We are weeding out tyrants, in bulk, with our guns every day throughout this great country!
> Let’s see what today brings.
> Go America! #thoughtsandprayers!


Obama built that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Was that your reasoning?


Messy doesnt feel safe.
Are you worried about his mental health?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> "like espola"?


Yes.
You said that you dont believe crazy people should have guns. I agree.
You turned yours in, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you really feel like you're in danger, go buy a gun.


And learn how to use it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And learn how to use it.


OBVI.
Safety first.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Was that your reasoning?


Honest question.
If you see more nuts out there going ape shit and shooting randomly into crowds of people, does that make you more inclined or less inclined to surrender your second amendment rights?


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> You said that you dont believe crazy people should have guns. I agree.
> You turned yours in, right?


You're following izzy-logic today?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> You're following izzy-logic today?


No, Im following yours.


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Honest question.
> If you see more nuts out there going ape shit and shooting randomly into crowds of people, does that make you more inclined or less inclined to surrender your second amendment rights?


Are you carrying now when you go to Walmart?


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, Im following yours.


No, you're not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> No, you're not.


Am too.


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Am too.


Are you having a hard time facing reality today?


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2019)

It’s a mental health issue. 
We have a lot of crazy American terrorists and delusional people who think we have semi-automatic guns to “fight tyranny.”


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you having a hard time facing reality today?


I feel kinda bad for him.
His guns make him feel powerful.
It happens.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you having a hard time facing reality today?


No.
You still believe in grassy knoll shooters and demolition spooks in tower 7?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

messy said:


> I feel kinda bad for him.
> His guns make him feel powerful.
> It happens.





messy said:


> It’s a mental health issue.
> We have a lot of crazy American terrorists and delusional people who think we have semi-automatic guns to “fight tyranny.”





messy said:


> These semi-automatics really permit the mowing down of a bunch of tyrants at once.
> Great stuff!





messy said:


> Nono the fake news keeps saying those people who got shot in Dayton and El Paso were “innocent.”
> Do have have the real truth here from your sources, nutjob?





messy said:


> We keep being attacked by terrorists under Trump.
> He’s definitely not keeping America safe.


Im not the guy who posted that he doesnt feel safe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you carrying now when you go to Walmart?


I have no issues about feeling safe.
Dont do it unless you have a CCP.


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No.
> You still believe in grassy knoll shooters and demolition spooks in tower 7?


Grassy knoll?  No.

Demolition spooks in tower 7?  Never heard of them.  Tell us more.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Grassy knoll?  No.
> 
> Demolition spooks in tower 7?  Never heard of them.  Tell us more.


The Cubans who set up Oswald.
You remember.

"us"? ..how many of you are there?


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2019)

*American terrorists:*

*Dayton shooter identified as 24-year-old Connor Betts, according to law enforcement sources*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

messy said:


> These semi-automatics really permit the mowing down of a bunch of tyrants at once.
> Great stuff!


Are you still here?
You survived your little trip down to Oceanside from your castle?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you carrying now when you go to Walmart?


Carrying what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> OBVI.
> Safety first.


OBVI to us people.


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have no issues about feeling safe.
> Dont do it unless you have a CCP.


Is that hard to get?

Where I grew up in Vermont, there are no restrictions on law-abiding sane adults carrying whatever they want, concealed or not, except where a business or institution bans them.  There are very few mass shootings in Vermont, at least not since the Revolutionary War. 

 In neighboring New Hampshire, where I lived from 18 months to 4 years depending on how you measure it, there are similar laws.  There have been a couple of mass shootings on record during and since that time - one an old man who started shooting up the neighborhood from his apartment above the general store one day, and one from a disgruntled resident who targeted town officials and police because he felt he was being harassed about building code issues.

So what's the deal with the rest of the country - banana clips and video games?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Carrying what?


I carried some golf balls out of there the other day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Is that hard to get?
> 
> Where I grew up in Vermont, there are no restrictions on law-abiding sane adults carrying whatever they want, concealed or not, except where a business or institution bans them.  There are very few mass shootings in Vermont, at least not since the Revolutionary War.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt recommend you carry weapons into WalMart.
Kinda crazy, especially after what just happened.
You turned yours in, right?


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Cubans who set up Oswald.
> You remember.
> 
> "us"? ..how many of you are there?


The question has long been "which Cubans"?  Was it Cubans who were retaliating for an attempted assassination of Castro?  Or Cubans seeking revenge for JFK's failure to send US military help during the Bay of Pigs invasion?  How much of it was CIA, and how much if it was Mafia?  Jack Ruby, the man who silenced Oswald, had a long record as an enforcer and bag man for the Texas/Louisiana Mafia, and ran a mob-protected strip club where Texas cops could get in free just by showing their badges.  That's how he knew his way around Dallas police headquarters and why the Dallas PD did not question his presence there - they all knew him and thought of him as the kind of friend cops make in their duties.

In any event, it was unlikely Oswald, who was rated as Sharpshooter by the Marine Corps (midway between Marksman and Expert) could have pulled off the miracle shots with a WWI surplus rifle and mismatched scope.  The most direct criticisms of the Warren Commission Report point out the improbability of that shooting feat, even without getting into the "magic bullet" reconstruction to account for all the wounds inflicted on JFK and Connally.  I saw one documentary about the controversy where it was demonstrated that a shooter hidden in a storm drain not far from the assassination site would have had clear shots at the Presidential car.  The "grassy knoll" story has not been proven or disproven, but it is as believable as the story that Oswald pulled it off all by himself.

Now what's that about Tower 7?


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wouldnt recommend you carry weapons into WalMart.
> Kinda crazy, especially after what just happened.
> You turned yours in, right?


Your mind seems to be stuck in a falsehood.  

Please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Your mind seems to be stuck in a falsehood.
> 
> Please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> The question has long been "which Cubans"?  Was it Cubans who were retaliating for an attempted assassination of Castro?  Or Cubans seeking revenge for JFK's failure to send US military help during the Bay of Pigs invasion?  How much of it was CIA, and how much if it was Mafia?  Jack Ruby, the man who silenced Oswald, had a long record as an enforcer and bag man for the Texas/Louisiana Mafia, and ran a mob-protected strip club where Texas cops could get in free just by showing their badges.  That's how he knew his way around Dallas police headquarters and why the Dallas PD did not question his presence there - they all knew him and thought of him as the kind of friend cops make in their duties.
> 
> In any event, it was unlikely Oswald, who was rated as Sharpshooter by the Marine Corps (midway between Marksman and Expert) could have pulled off the miracle shots with a WWI surplus rifle and mismatched scope.  The most direct criticisms of the Warren Commission Report point out the improbability of that shooting feat, even without getting into the "magic bullet" reconstruction to account for all the wounds inflicted on JFK and Connally.  I saw one documentary about the controversy where it was demonstrated that a shooter hidden in a storm drain not far from the assassination site would have had clear shots at the Presidential car.  The "grassy knoll" story has not been proven or disproven, but it is as believable as the story that Oswald pulled it off all by himself.
> 
> Now what's that about Tower 7?


Coocoo.
Oswald was a communist and a nutball.
He shot JFK.


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Coocoo.
> Oswald was a communist and a nutball.
> He shot JFK.


Oswald was such a good communist that he fled the worker's paradise after he had seen enough of USSR communist realism.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Oswald was such a good communist that he fled the worker's paradise after he had seen enough of USSR communist realism.


And then he assassinated the last great democrat President.


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


This documentary starts with the presumption that Oswald was the only shooter and seeks confirmation of that possibility.


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> And then he assassinated the last great democrat President.


Please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Just this, gumshoe.


....see if you can solve the riddle.


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2019)

messy said:


> We keep being attacked by terrorists under Trump.
> He’s definitely not keeping America safe. ***


** The current administration is NOT the problem.*

*The DEMOCRATIC Party is the PROBLEM !*


*DEMOCRATS = NAZI/WHITE NATIONALIST/ANTIFA/KKK*

*The MSM is the propaganda arm of the destructive*
*DEMOCRATIC PARTY.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

NEW: The Dayton Shooter Was a Satanist, Leftist-Socialist, and Bernie/Warren Fan, Supported Antifa

Posted at 7:10 pm on August 04, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Bernie Sanders by Gage Skidmore, licensed under CC BY-SA 2.0/Original





This is probably something CNN won’t be sharing with its audience, but there’s some pretty striking news on the shooter who perpetrated the Dayton, OH shooting, which followed an equally tragic shooting in El Paso, TX by what appears to be a white supremacist.

Heavy.com got access to the shooter’s social media. Contrary to the media narrative currently boiling over, this shooter was not a Trump fan. In fact, he hated Trump, hated Republicans, was an avowed leftist, used antifa style language in his posts, and loved Elizabeth Warren.

Here’s some of what was found.

Bett’s Twitter profile read, “he/him / anime fan / metalhead / leftist / i’m going to hell and i’m not coming back.” One tweet on his page read, “Off to Midnight Mass. At least the songs are good. #athiestsonchristmas.” The page handle? I am the spookster. On one selfie, he included the hashtags, “#selfie4satan #HailSatan @SatanTweeting.” On the date of Republican Sen. John McCain’s death, he wrote, “F*ck John McCain.”

On Nov. 2, 2018, he wrote: “Vote blue for gods sake.”

Ironically, he was even a rabid supporter of gun control, using it to levy attacks against Republicans.

“This is America: Guns on every corner, guns in every house, no freedom but that to kill,” he wrote in December 2018. And, “’Tis! The pistol is a Beretta 93R, called the REK7 in BO4. Do love me some guns!” He also wrote, “Hammer, brick, gun.” On Feb. 14, 2018, he tweeted this at Sen. Rob Portman: “@robportman hey rob. How much did they pay you to look the other way? 17 kids are dead. If not now, when?” That was the date of the mass shooting at a school in Parkland, Florida…

He used language often used by Antifa, exclaiming that he wants to “kill every fascist.” He also liked and commented on posts expressing support for the group.

“#2016ElectionIn3Words This is bad,” he wrote on Nov. 8, 2016. “You can’t kill 50+ people and injure 600(!) In 10 minutes with cigarettes my dude,” he wrote in 2017. In response to a Buzzfeed story that read, “Virginia has declared a state of emergency in anticipation of the “Unite the Right” rally anniversary in Charlottesville this weekend,” he wrote: “Kill every fascist.”

Betts was a politically active socialist who supported Elizabeth Warren and Bernie Sanders.

On the Twitter page, Connor Betts indicated he’d vote for Elizabeth Warren for president but not Kamala Harris, responding to a person’s tweet suggesting they be co-presidents. “Nahh, but only cuz Harris is a cop – Warren I’d happily vote for,” he wrote.







‌

He responded to a person’s tweet that read “if you nominate anyone other than sanders, you’re going to lose” by writing, “I think Warren has a decent shot, as well.” Some of his tweets referred to guns.

He was a fan of “The Squad,” Including Rep. Ocasio Cortez and Rep. Omar.

He shared an article that criticized Democratic leaders like Nancy Pelosi for not supporting Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, Rashida Tlaib, Ilhan Omar, and Ayanna Pressley. “Read it,” he wrote. He shared posts about “concentration camps” at the border and wrote, “Cut the fences down. Slice ICE tires. Throw bolt cutters over the fences.”

He retweeted a post from another person about stealing from “right wingers” at a Trump rally.

This all leaves very little question about who Betts really was. He was absolutely a far leftist. He was not a white supremacist and hated religious people. He repeated antifa, as well as Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez talking points on his social media. He was a global warming enthusiast and an avowed socialist. Every piece of evidence we have points to his radicalization coming via the left, not the right.

*To be clear, my personal opinion is that the shooter is responsible here*. It’s a dangerous game to try to play “pin the blame on the politician” when someone crazy does something evil. But this is the game the Democrats and media are demanding we play. We’ve been bombarded with op-eds and posts the past 24 hours blaming Trump and Republicans for these shootings. That’s a road that goes both ways and it’s fairly clear the Dayton shooter was radicalized by the politics of Democrats and Antifa.





Now that we’ve learned all this, you can expect the media to stop talking about this particular shooting and focus solely on the El Paso shooting. Why? Because this isn’t about actual care for victims. It’s about disgusting politics.





_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Chicago Mass Shooting This Morning. Where is the Democrat Outcry?

Posted at 5:30 pm on August 04, 2019 by Mike Ford

_ 








Officer Caesar Goodson, left, one of six Baltimore city police officers charged in connection to the death of Freddie Gray, arrives at a courthouse before receiving a verdict in his trial in Baltimore, Thursday, June 23, 2016. (AP Photo/Patrick Semansky)






Chicago Mass Shooting This Morning. Where is the Democrat Outcry?
Did you hear about the mass shooting? The one in El Paso, where it was “obviously due to President Trump’s rhetoric?” No. Not that one. Oh! The one in Daytona? We don’t know the motives, but the shooter is a registered Democrat, so it must be due to “guns bad!”

No. Not that one either. I’m talking about Chicago, where inside 24-hours of the two above mentioned shootings, there was another mass shooting in a Chicago park early this morning. And in all their haste to bash President Trump, the Democrats are ignoring this one.

From the Chicago NBC5 article,





Seven people were wounded in a shooting Sunday as they gathered in Douglas Park on the West Side.

At about 1:20 a.m. Sunday, a group was standing in the park in the 2900 block of West Roosevelt Road when someone opened fire from a black Camaro, Chicago police said.

This is a regular occurrence in Democrat dominated Chicago. If you look at the numbers, Chicago, Detroit and Baltimore, among many Democrat run cities experience the numerical equivalent of several hundred mass shootings each year.

In 2018, Chicago experienced 2948 shootings (561 murders). If you take the common definition of a mass shooting, 4 or more people injured or killed by gunshot, that’s the equivalent of 624 mass shootings. That’s the equivalent of almost 2 mass shootings each day. In some cases, like this morning, is was an actual mass shooting with 7 casualties. 





Where’s the Democrat outcry? Baltimore, MD the home district to Elijah Cummings, has the highest per capita murder rate in the nation with 309 murders recorded in 2018.

Where is the Democrat outrage? Could it be that there is no way to connect them to President Trump and his uncanny ability to point out corruption in Democrat corruption? Could it be that these inner city mass shootings are all in Democrat controlled areas? 





These shootings aren’t done by some leftist psychopath as in El Paso. They are direct result of leftist polices that turn American cities into third world dystopian nightmares. Baltimore is an especially egregious example. the entire political machine is Democrat controlled. That machine has made it a point to demean, degrade and operationally disarm police officers. 

Baltimore cops are just going through the motions. They will answer calls, but the “self initiated activity” that individual officers were once encouraged for doing, is gone. The crime rate reflects this. That’s why the mainstream press is silent on this weekend’s mass shooting in Chicago…and all the other shootings killing their constituents in Democrat cities.





_


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NEW: The Dayton Shooter Was a Satanist, Leftist-Socialist, and Bernie/Warren Fan, Supported Antifa
> 
> Posted at 7:10 pm on August 04, 2019 by Bonchie
> 
> ...


So great that he was able to get a gun without any difficulty. Look at the tyrants he slaughtered! 
#Freedom, baby.
#America.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

messy said:


> So great that he was able to get a gun without any difficulty. Look at the tyrants he slaughtered!
> #Freedom, baby.
> #America.


White nationalist, supremacist, nazis, whatever you call them are the #1 terrorist threat in America right now. The rhetoric from rightwing media and now from the president* himself has increased over the last twelve years to a fevered pitch. So much so that the less stable and unable to discern a sales pitch from reality have begun to act out in a predictable way. The change has been witnessed right in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2019)

GUN CONTROL PUSH
AOC COS PROBE
GOP PLAN TO RETAKE HOUSE
IRAN SEIZES TANKER






Screenshot / Twitter















✔
https://twitter.com/RealSaavedra/status/1158171944249806848





✔




https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1158172637241077760
Twitter Ads info and privacy












https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2019/08/04/twitter-suspends-allegedly-ohio-shooter/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> White nationalist, supremacist, nazis, whatever you call them are the #1 terrorist threat in America right now. The rhetoric from rightwing media and now from the president* himself has increased over the last twelve years to a fevered pitch. So much so that the less stable and unable to discern a sales pitch from reality have begun to act out in a predictable way. The change has been witnessed right in here.


The political pendulum that swung way left has corrected, but unfortunately swung too far right...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

*Switzerland has a stunningly high rate of gun ownership — here's why it doesn't have mass shootings*

Switzerland hasn't had a mass shooting since 2001, when a man stormed the local parliament in Zug, killing 14 people and then himself.

The country has about 2 million privately owned guns in a nation of 8.3 million people. In 2016, the country had 47 attempted homicides with firearms. The country's overall murder rate is near zero.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/switzerland-stunningly-high-rate-gun-142300639.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Switzerland has a stunningly high rate of gun ownership — here's why it doesn't have mass shootings*
> 
> Switzerland hasn't had a mass shooting since 2001, when a man stormed the local parliament in Zug, killing 14 people and then himself.
> 
> ...


BYE


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Switzerland has a stunningly high rate of gun ownership — here's why it doesn't have mass shootings*
> 
> Switzerland hasn't had a mass shooting since 2001, when a man stormed the local parliament in Zug, killing 14 people and then himself.
> 
> ...


It's much easier to keep track of 8.3 million folks in a country that is 1/2 the size of Scotland, than 335 million people and a land mass the size of the USA.
Switzerland compared to socal...






and as the report Daffy posted states below:

"Meanwhile, according to the report, happiness has taken a dive over the past decade in the US.
The report authors cite "declining social support and increased corruption," as well as addiction and depression for the fall. "


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

messy said:


> So great that he was able to get a gun without any
> difficulty. Look at the tyrants he slaughtered!
> #Freedom, baby.
> #America.



*May your butthole always itch from the corrosive position you*
*swallow daily......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's much easier to keep track of 8.3 million folks in a country that is 1/2 the size of Scotland, than 335 million people and a land mass the size of the USA.
> Switzerland compared to socal...
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and? We suck at having guns.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, and? We suck at having guns.


Speak for yourself.

This is how you do it,..
You say, "I suck at having guns" and then decide not to own any.
I actually know people who decided for themselves to not own any guns, and i fully support their right to do so.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> This is how you do it,..
> You say, "I suck at having guns" and then decide not to own any.
> I actually know people who decided for themselves to not own any guns, and i fully support their right to do so.


There's the classic republican/democrat divide, everyman for himself vs we are all in this together.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's the classic republican/democrat divide, everyman for himself vs we are all in this together.


Individual rights vs. collectivist rules.


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2019)

Former President Obama’s most eloquent statement made today about the most recent deaths of 31 innocent persons;

Michele and I grieve with all the families in El Paso and Dayton who endured these latest mass shootings. Even if details are still emerging, there are a few things we already know to be true.

First, no other nation on Earth comes close to experiencing the frequency of mass shootings that we see in the United States. No other developed nation tolerates the levels of gun violence that we do. Every time this happens, we’re told that tougher gun laws won’t stop all murders; that they won’t stop every deranged individual from getting a weapon and shooting innocent people in public places. But the evidence shows that they can stop some killings. They can save some families from heartbreak. We are not helpless here. And until all of us stand up and insist on holding public officials accountable for changing our gun laws, these tragedies will keep happening.

Second, while the motivations behind these shootings may not yet be fully known, there are indications that the El Paso shooting follows a dangerous trend: troubled individuals who embrace racist ideologies and see themselves obligated to act violently to preserve white supremacy. Like the followers of ISIS and other foreign terrorist organizations, these individuals may act alone, but they’ve been radicalize day white nationalist websites that proliferate on the internet. That means that both law enforcement agencies and internet platforms need to come up with better strategies to reduce the influence of these hate groups.

But just as important, all of us have to send a clarion call and behave with the values of tolerance diversity that should be the hallmark of our democracy. We should soundly reject language coming out of the mouths of any of our leaders that feeds a climate of fear and hatred or normalizes racist sentiments; leaders who demonize those who don’t look like us, or suggest that other people, including immigrants, threaten our way of life, or refer to other people as sub-human, or imply that America belongs to just one certain type of people. Such language isn’t new — it’s been at the root of most human tragedy throughout history, here in America and around the world. It is at the root of slavery and Jim Crow, the Holocaust, the genocide in Rwanda and ethnic cleansing in the Balkans. It has no place in our politics and our public life. And it’s time for the overwhelming majority of Americans of goodwill, of every race and faith and political party, to say as much — clearly and unequivocally.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Individual rights vs. collectivist rules.


Bullshit narrative on your part.


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bullshit narrative on your part.


Ricky needs his guns to fight tyranny.
Can you imagine the delusion? 
I wonder if he has a neat fort in his backyard.


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Switzerland has a stunningly high rate of gun ownership — here's why it doesn't have mass shootings*
> 
> Switzerland hasn't had a mass shooting since 2001, when a man stormed the local parliament in Zug, killing 14 people and then himself.
> 
> ...


Is any part of it that everyone gets mandatory regular military firearms training?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Former President Obama’s most eloquent statement made today about the most recent deaths of 31 innocent persons;
> 
> Michele and I grieve with all the families in El Paso and Dayton who endured these latest mass shootings. Even if details are still emerging, there are a few things we already know to be true.
> 
> ...


Trump is just an average white person.
Tell us all again what city obama lives in and helped run?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Ricky needs his guns to fight tyranny.
> Can you imagine the delusion?
> I wonder if he has a neat fort in his backyard.


Who said I have any guns?
Have you ever seen me post anything about what kind, if any, guns I own?
Espola posted a picture of one of his guns on this sight.
Urine idiot.


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, and? *We* suck at having guns.


*No....only you and that " Pussy " to the right of that *
*mouse in your left pocket.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Ricky needs his guns to fight tyranny.
> Can you imagine the delusion?
> I wonder if he has a neat fort in his backyard.


*Run along " Little " homeless dweller who uses the *
*government funded library for internet service....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is just an average white person.
> Tell us all again what city obama lives in and helped run?


. . . and NYC?


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who said I have any guns?
> Have you ever seen me post anything about what kind, if any, guns I own?
> Espola posted a picture of one of his guns on this sight.
> Urine idiot.


I did?  Show me.

If you are going to start posting things about me that I don't know, then I think you should get a license from Multisport.  I think he has priority.


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2019)

Glad our law enforcement is focused on the most active terrorists now...the white nationalists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

*Seven Killed, 53 Injured In Chicago Shootings Over The Weekend*
August 5th, 2019
_





A woman grieves as she reacts to a shooting that left four people dead at a restaurant in the 2700 block of East 75th Street on March 30, 2017 in Chicago, Illinois. (Photo by Joshua Lott/Getty Images)

*Shootings in Chicago over the weekend left at least seven people dead and 53 injured.*
*At least one person died and 14 were injured in two mass shootings in the city Sunday.*
*The weekend shootings in Chicago came amid two other mass shootings in Dayton, Ohio, and El Paso, Texas, that left 29 dead.*

Several shootings, including two mass shootings, left seven people dead and 53 injured in Chicago over the weekend, according to ABC 7 Chicago.

More than a dozen people were injured, and one fatally injured, in two mass shootings in one police district Sunday, ABC reported.





The first mass shooting occurred around 1:20 a.m. when an unnamed suspect opened fire from a black Chevrolet Camaro in Douglas Park Sunday, according to Chicago CBS.
_


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Seven Killed, 53 Injured In Chicago Shootings Over The Weekend*
> August 5th, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


People everywhere, every day, are using their semi-automatic weapons to fight tyranny!
That’s freedom, baby, said a total idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

messy said:


> People everywhere, every day, are using their semi-automatic weapons to fight tyranny!
> That’s freedom, baby, said a total idiot.


Living in Ca you are already living tyranny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

messy said:


> People everywhere, every day, are using their semi-automatic weapons to fight tyranny!
> That’s freedom, baby, said a total idiot.


You said it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

espola said:


> I did?  Show me.
> 
> If you are going to start posting things about me that I don't know, then I think you should get a license from Multisport.  I think he has priority.


You posted the model # with a photo of the model.
I cant remember exactly what kind of gun it was, but it did have a grip safety similar to a 1911.
You made a point of saying you disassembled it with a "slight trigger pull".

refresh your memory at all?


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You posted the model # with a photo of the model.
> I cant remember exactly what kind of gun it was, but it did have a grip safety similar to a 1911.
> You made a point of saying you disassembled it with a "slight trigger pull".
> 
> refresh your memory at all?


That sounds like a mistaken statement someone made about me some time ago.  I questioned it at the time.  Do you want multisport to take a poll on what type of weapon was pictured?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

espola said:


> That sounds like a mistaken statement someone made about me some time ago.  I questioned it at the time.  Do you want multisport to take a poll on what type of weapon was pictured?


I have nothing to prove here.
It wasn't my gun you posted.


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Living in Ca you are already living tyranny.


Right! Someone get me a gun so I can exercise my rights and fight tyranny!
Should I do it at the mall? Maybe a summer festival? Please advise.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Right! Someone get me a gun so I can exercise my rights and fight tyranny!
> Should I do it at the mall? Maybe a summer festival? Please advise.


...."said a total idiot". lol.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have nothing to prove here.
> It wasn't my gun you posted.


I remember a discussion about whether firearms should have safety functions and how well they should work.  Any weapon I have ever been associated with has a clearly-marked and obviously effective safety device.

On a side note, the NRA is on record as opposing any requirements for such things, driven, I suppose, by a fear that it might lead to confiscation of weapons found to be deficient.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2019)

espola said:


> That sounds like a mistaken statement someone made about me some time ago.  I questioned it at the time.  Do you want multisport to take a poll on what type of weapon was pictured?


Muashahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....atta boy Magoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2019)

espola said:


> I remember a discussion about whether firearms should have safety functions and how well they should work.  Any weapon I have ever been associated with has a clearly-marked and obviously effective safety device.
> 
> On a side note, the NRA is on record as opposing any requirements for such things, driven, I suppose, by a fear that it might lead to confiscation of weapons found to be deficient.


Care to site your source?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Right! Someone get me a gun so I can exercise my rights and fight tyranny!
> Should I do it at the mall? Maybe a summer festival? Please advise.


Nuts with guns shooting, wounding and killing indiscriminately needs to stop.
The nuts in Chicago, Birmingham, New Orleans, Baltimore, St Louis, and Detroit are wounding and killing every night...

From the New York Times:
"The criminologist James Alan Fox at Northeastern University estimates that there have been an average of 100 victims killed each year in mass shootings over the past three decades. That’s less than 1 percent of gun homicide victims."

OVER the past two decades, the majority of Americans in a country deeply divided over gun control have coalesced behind a single proposition: The sale of assault weapons should be banned.
That idea was one of the pillars of the Obama administration’s plan to curb gun violence, and it remains popular with the public. In a poll last December, 59 percent of likely voters said they favor a ban.
But in the 10 years since the previous ban lapsed, even gun control advocates acknowledge a larger truth: The law that barred the sale of assault weapons from 1994 to 2004 made little difference.
It turns out that big, scary military rifles don’t kill the vast majority of the 11,000 Americans murdered with guns each year. Little handguns do.
The continuing focus on assault weapons stems from the media’s obsessive focus on mass shootings, which disproportionately involve weapons like the AR-15, a civilian version of the military M16 rifle. This, in turn, obscures some grim truths about who is really dying from gunshots.
Annually, 5,000 to 6,000 black men are murdered with guns. Black men amount to only 6 percent of the population. Yet of the 30 Americans on average shot to death each day, half are black males.
It was much the same in the early 1990s when Democrats created and then banned a category of guns they called “assault weapons.” America was then suffering from a spike in gun crime and it seemed like a problem threatening everyone. Gun murders each year had been climbing: 11,000, then 13,000, then 17,000.
Democrats decided to push for a ban of what seemed like the most dangerous guns in America: assault weapons, which were presented by the media as the gun of choice for drug dealers and criminals, and which many in law enforcement wanted to get off the streets.
This politically defined category of guns — a selection of rifles, shotguns and handguns with “military-style” features — only figured in about 2 percent of gun crimes nationwide before the ban.
https://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/14/sunday-review/the-assault-weapon-myth.html


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Care to site your source?


Here's one --

https://www.baltimoresun.com/news/bs-xpm-1997-08-10-1997222162-story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Here's one --
> 
> https://www.baltimoresun.com/news/bs-xpm-1997-08-10-1997222162-story.html


"I remember a discussion about whether firearms should have safety functions and how well they should work. Any weapon I have ever been associated with has a clearly-marked and obviously effective safety device.
On a side note, the NRA is on record as opposing any requirements for such things, driven, I suppose, by a fear that it might lead to confiscation of weapons found to be deficient."

This article doesn't say the NRA opposes safety functions on a gun.
Trigger locks are not part of a firearm anymore than a gun safe is part of a firearm.
I have several "trigger locks" they are locked in my safe along with my guns.
Weapons with out trigger locks might be found deficient?
Thanks Magoo.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "I remember a discussion about whether firearms should have safety functions and how well they should work. Any weapon I have ever been associated with has a clearly-marked and obviously effective safety device.
> On a side note, the NRA is on record as opposing any requirements for such things, driven, I suppose, by a fear that it might lead to confiscation of weapons found to be deficient."
> 
> This article doesn't say the NRA opposes safety functions on a gun.
> ...


I gave you a source.  Not surprisingly, you deny that.  You have a record of lying about me, so do you honestly think I am going to spend any more time on this?

To paraphrase a frequent poster her (was it you?) - "Are you too lazy to look it up yourself?"


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and NYC?


*Nasty*
*Yucky*
*Chicago*

*The home of Obama and his wife before *
*he was chosen to be the " Golden Child "*
*and inserted into the Presidency thru *
*manipulated votes two times...*

*The home of two mass shootings this*
*past weekend that the MSM will NOT*
*touch because the perpetrators do NOT*
*have the correct " Skin " color that fits*
*the CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS AGENDA !*

*Oh but CNN and MSNBC have there " Crack "*
*newscasters on scene at Ohio and Texas....*
*Imagine that.....!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

espola said:


> I gave you a source.
> Not surprisingly, you deny that.
> *You have a record of lying about me, *
> so do you honestly think I am going to spend
> ...


*The PROVEN LIAR, THIEF and FORUM DEVIANT*
*is accusing someone of Lying ...?*

*Dollar to a Doughnut you are Lying about the Lying...!*


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nuts with guns shooting, wounding and killing indiscriminately needs to stop.
> The nuts in Chicago, Birmingham, New Orleans, Baltimore, St Louis, and Detroit are wounding and killing every night...
> 
> From the New York Times:
> ...


It's amazing how effective real news from a real news source can be. With quotes from authentic academic researchers, etc.
So the "politically unpopular" guns aren't the big problem...it's that we have so many guns, period.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

messy said:


> It's amazing how effective real news from a real news source can be.
> With quotes from authentic academic researchers, etc.
> So the "politically unpopular" guns aren't the big problem...
> it's that we have so many guns, period.


*Once the guns are banned and confiscated what are you*
*going to do with all the " Hardware " in :*

*Walmarts*
*Homedepots*
*Lowes*
*Etc......?*

*What are you going to do with all the Gas Stations across America ?*

*What are you going to do with all the outlets that sell cutlery ?*

*What are you going to do with all the electronic outlet stores ?*

*What are you going to do with Trucks, Buses, Vans, Cars....Etc ?*

*You don't know squat....*

*The solution to ALL of the issues YOU DEMOCRATS want " Control "*
*is.............*

*PARENTING !!!!*

*It's THAT simple....But YOU LIBERALS are too Stupid to recognize *
*such a simple solution....!*

*All of YOUR policies have contributed to the break down of the *
*Basic Family Unit...thus you are now reaping what you've sown *
*of the decades of implementing policies that have destroyed the *
*Basic Family Unit.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2019)

espola said:


> I gave you a source.  Not surprisingly, you deny that.  You have a record of lying about me, so do you honestly think I am going to spend any more time on this?
> 
> To paraphrase a frequent poster her (was it you?) - "Are you too lazy to look it up yourself?"


Fucking Magoo...
You gave me a source after it was requested.
I did not deny it... I had a discussion regarding your reasoning and thanked you, you fucking lying turd.


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Once the guns are banned and confiscated what are you*
> *going to do with all the " Hardware " in :*
> 
> *Walmarts*
> ...


Hey Wacko, we're talking about guns, whose purpose is to kill.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

espola said:


> I gave you a source.  Not surprisingly, you deny that.  You have a record of lying about me, so do you honestly think I am going to spend any more time on this?
> 
> To paraphrase a frequent poster her (was it you?) - "Are you too lazy to look it up yourself?"


That's just what he does.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's just what he does.


Get your nose out of my ass Daffy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

Words have consequences.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Wacko, we're talking about guns,
> whose purpose is to kill.



*Hey low intellect poster.....I'm *
*making an attempt to lift you*
*to a higher level....*

*While we're at this....*

*What's more dangerous :*

*Lack of Parenting..*
*or*
*Lack of Gun control...*


*Think for awhile before posting.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Words have consequences.


Yes they do.
That's why your perceived as 1/2 witted pin headed lying numskull parrot headed kool aid drinking poodle dick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes they do.
> That's why your perceived as 1/2 witted pin headed lying numskull parrot headed kool aid drinking poodle dick.


Seems, as you have never been able to show me to be factually wrong, you simply disagree with me. Quite the reasoned, mature stance you display.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems, as you have never been able to show me to
> be factually wrong, you simply disagree with me.
> Quite the reasoned, mature stance you display.


*Pussy Galore....everyone of your posts*
*comes with a disclaimer, you just can't see it.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Pussy Galore....everyone of your posts*
> *comes with a disclaimer, you just can't see it.*


And you can't point it out. Americans being able to disagree is what made America great. You haven't the intellectual ability to debate or comprehend so you simply spout off like a spoiled child.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And you can't point it out.
> Americans being able to disagree is what made America great.
> *You haven't the intellectual ability to debate or comprehend *
> *so you simply spout off like a spoiled child **
> ...


** At least give me credit when you steal my thought prints....*


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes they do.
> That's why your perceived as 1/2 witted pin headed lying numskull parrot headed kool aid drinking poodle dick.


Back in character, I see, unsurprised.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Wacko, we're talking about guns, whose purpose is to kill.


That’s a lie.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5156
> That’s a lie.


You're going to hunt without killing?  Is that a paintball model?


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5156
> That’s a lie.


Actually, that gun  is a military assault rifle manufactured specifically for the purpose of killing humans in war.
The manufacturer subsequently cynically marketed this assault rifle as a "sport weapon."
Do I have to teach you about guns now, too?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, that gun  is a military assault rifle manufactured specifically for the purpose of killing humans in war.
> The manufacturer subsequently cynically marketed this assault rifle as a "sport weapon."
> Do I have to teach you about guns now, too?


To kill as many humans as quickly and efficiently as possible. They aren't for hunting or protection, they are for ear.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, that gun  is a military assault rifle manufactured specifically for the purpose of killing humans in war.
> The manufacturer subsequently cynically marketed this assault rifle as a "sport weapon."
> Do I have to teach you about guns now, too?


Yes. Looks like you have been out in the sun too long.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To kill as many humans as quickly and efficiently as possible. They aren't for hunting or protection, they are for ear.


In modern infantry tactics, as actually taught to actual infantrymen, it is not necessary to kill or wound all the enemy, it is only necessary to make him hide or run away.  The full-auto military versions make noise and fire (and sometimes hit their targets) very effectively, and a determined modern sportsman can do almost as good a job of that in semi-auto (or, with bump stocks, in "slow-auto").  Infantry tactics since the time of the Romans come down to which side can deliver or stockpile the most ammunition at the highest rate.

This is diametrically opposed to the function of a hunter.  Making his target run away or hide is the opposite of hunting, unless you are down at the town dump shooting in the general direction of rats.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

From my brother-in-law --


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Back in character, I see, unsurprised.


*Nah....not " Feeling " it...!*

*




*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> From my brother-in-law --


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> In modern infantry tactics, as actually taught to actual infantrymen,
> it is not necessary to kill or wound all the enemy, it is only necessary to
> make him hide or run away.  The full-auto military versions make noise
> and fire (and sometimes hit their targets) very effectively, and a determined
> ...


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Are you carrying proper protection into Wal*Mart now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> I did?  Show me.
> 
> If you are going to start posting things about me that I don't know, then I think you should get a license from Multisport.  I think he has priority.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

And?

(Your quoter seems to be broken)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you carrying proper protection into Wal*Mart now?


Assault rifles account for about 1% of all gun violence...I "carry" no more and no less "proper protection" into Wal Mart, Ralph's, Target or Home Depot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5156
> That’s a lie.


WARNING!! THE INFORMATION POSTED BELOW MAY BE EXTREMELY STARTLING TO SOME. 


*How to Set Up an AR-15 for Hunting*
BY BRANDON BUTLERMAY 12, 2017

Try Out This Rifle Hunting Option







As a rule, ARs are highly accurate, straight out of the box. They work just fine for a variety of hunting applications. (Russell Graves image)

The AR platform is becoming more and more common among hunters across the country. While the issue of limited caliber choice remains, the days of widespread calibers across the AR platform are near. If you’re looking for a fun and useful new rifle for the woods, then you should consider setting up an AR-15 for hunting.

The ease of customizing an AR is its greatest appeal. Not only can you easily add a bunch of accessories, you can also switch upper receivers to change the caliber. Actually, you can change and customize just about every part of an AR, including the handguard, trigger, grip, sights, magazine, stock and more. Once you have customized the necessary parts, you can start accessorizing with lights, optics, slings and more. These firearms are like Lego kits for adults.







The AR-10 is a larger version of the AR-15. It chambers .308-sized cartridges, and is much more suited to big-game hunting. (John Hafner image)

*ARs can seem overwhelming to newcomers, though. There are lots of parts and some fancy terms. They don't look like a bolt-action rifle. But once you have a basic comprehension, it’s easy to start understanding what goes where and how you can customize that part. And once you understand that, you can start creating an AR that's perfect for your needs, whether they be hunting, recreational shooting, self-defense, or some combination of all three. Here is a breakdown of some of the major components of AR platform rifles.*



https://www.realtree.com/guns-and-shooting/articles/how-to-set-up-an-ar-15-for-hunting


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Assault rifles account for about 1% of all gun violence.


By what measure?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> By what measure?


The criminologist James Alan Fox at Northeastern University estimates that there have been an average of 100 victims killed each year in mass shootings over the past three decades. That’s less than 1 percent of gun homicide victims.

But these acts of violence in schools and movie theaters have come to define the problem of gun violence in America.

Most Americans do not know that gun homicides have decreased by 49 percent since 1993 as violent crime also fell, though rates of gun homicide in the United States are still much higher than those in other developed nations. A Pew survey conducted after the mass shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Conn., found that 56 percent of Americans believed wrongly that the rate of gun crime was higher than it was 20 years ago.

https://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/14/sunday-review/the-assault-weapon-myth.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


So yeah, lets not even try, that's the American way.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you carrying proper protection into Wal*Mart now?


*Why ...?*

*You shopping there soon...*

*How about You wear this...!*

*




*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So yeah, lets not even try, that's the American way.


The ramblings of a moron....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The ramblings of a moron....


Irony personified.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony personified.


So tell me moron what kind of deductive thinking was used to come up with your conclusion?
Where does it say do nothing? What kind of a moron reached that conclusion?
The cartoon reaches a truthful conclusion... but you don't. Why is that? 
You really should shut up....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

So instead of getting a plate number this rambo took shots and missed? The NRA should get back to gun safety and the proper use and aiming of such.

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/gunman-run-2-killed-houston-highway-shooting-085140517--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Vintage Democratic ( Prospect ) indoctrination.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Vintage Democratic ( Prospect ) indoctrination.....*


Was the NRA a Democratic shill in the 60's? Did that change with the Southern strategy as well?


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 280370, member: 1707"

	
	
		
		
	


	





/QUOTE


*That sure looks like one of Obama's Cabinet members being hauled off*
*to court................!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

HERE ARE A FEW JOKES ABOUT THE NRA

1. "The NRA made an ad saying that Obama is elitist because his kids have armed guards. Yeah, that crazy Obama thinking his kids need special protection. I love the NRA accusing anyone of being paranoid. It's like a septic tank saying, 'You need a mint.'" –Bill Maher

2. "One failed attempt at a shoe bomb and we all take off our shoes at the airport. Thirty-one school shootings since Columbine and no change in our regulation of guns." -Daily Show correspondent John Oliver Stone Sourav Ganguly

3. -"Impeach President Reagan retroactively for agreeing with Obama on the assault weapons ban." -John Fugelsang

4. "That's what American democracy has come down to at these town hall meetings: old people and gun nuts, which is a terrible combination. I heard somebody yell 'AK-47!' and a lady yelled, 'Bingo!'" --Bill Maher

5. "I suggest putting a teacher in every gun store." -Jef Johnson

6. "I'm not advocating for no guns. I like mine and am not about to give them up. But in this country, my uterus is more regulated than my guns. Birth control and reproductive health services are harder to get than bullets. What is that about? Guns don't kill people -- vaginas do?" -ShannynMoore, Alaska talk radio host and gun owner

7. "Oh, you need a magazine that holds 30 rounds? Is that in case the deer starts shooting back?" -The Everlasting GOP Stoppers on Facebook

8. "Isn't it ironic that the same people who fear Obama is leading us toward a police state are the same people who are glad the NRA is advocating for a police state." -FB.com/RachelMaddowFans

9. "Q: How many NRA spokesman do you need to change a light bulb? A: More guns."

10. "America: Where we fight over who can be allowed to have a marriage license, but don't give a s**t about who can have an assault rifle." -Cully Hamner on Twitter

11. "If your first reaction to shootings is to think, 'Oh s**t, Obama/liberals are going to try to take our guns!' your priorities as a human being SUCK."

12. "So gun laws won't work because criminals don't follow laws? Tell me why do we have laws at all?"


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was the NRA a Democratic shill in the 60's? Did that change with the Southern strategy as well?


In the 60's (when I was a member) the NRA accentuated hunter safety and firearms marksmanship, just like its founders had intended.  They supported safe and sane gun laws, including the law passed in the 30's that heavily regulated private ownership of machine guns.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was the NRA a Democratic shill in the 60's?
> Did that change with the Southern strategy as well?


*I do believe you have your pictures mixed up.....*
*That appears to be an old " Indoctrination "*
*photo from one of the Subsets of the Democratic Party ....!*







*Just look at the disbelief in their eyes....as they are being*
*fed falsehoods.....*
*They KNOW the TRUTH !*
*Yet the " Instructor " is citing something other....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 280370, member: 1707"







[

/QUOTE

*It is !*
*It's an old Obama Administration Official.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 280370, member: 1707"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many went to court? Jail? Now how many from the t admin? Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many went to court?
> Jail?
> Now how many from the t admin?
> Yeah, that's what I thought.


*Work in progress.......*

*Waiting for more REAL Judges to be seated....!*


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many went to court? Jail? Now how many from the t admin? Yeah, that's what I thought.


And how many quit or were forced out from positions in State, Defense, DHS, and the intelligence agencies in ways that looked like they were just what Putin would want?


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

espola said:


> And how many quit or were forced out from
> positions in State, Defense, DHS, and the
> intelligence agencies in ways that looked like
> they were just what Putin would want?


*Urine Idiot....*

*Those were just more Crooked Rats jumping ship.*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5174


False dumbass: https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/feb/20/facebook-posts/did-george-washington-offer-support-individual-gun/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> False dumbass: https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/feb/20/facebook-posts/did-george-washington-offer-support-individual-gun/


I like the quote.
Politifact may or may not be right.

Either way, its a good quote. I wish I said it first.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> False dumbass: https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/feb/20/facebook-posts/did-george-washington-offer-support-individual-gun/


*Au contraire " Little " Forum Rodent .....*

*When you poke the Lion, you better be*
*prepare to suffer the wrath....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2019)

https://leadershipbygeorge.blogspot.com/2011/12/right-to-bear-arms-government-tyranny.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2019)

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/the_second_amendment_does_not_give_us_the_right_to_bear_arms.html

I think this is what espola meant when he stated correctly that the second amendment does not grant us the right to bear arms.
It only states that the government may not infringe on the inherent right to bear arms.
Its a direct limitation on government.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2019)

Firearms stand next in importance to the Constitution itself. They are the American people's liberty teeth and keystone under independence... From the hour the Pilgrims landed, to the present day, events, occurrences, and tendencies prove that to ensure peace, security, and happiness, the rifle and pistol are equally indispensable... The very atmosphere of firearms everywhere restrains evil interference. When firearms go, all goes...

GW


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like the quote.
> Politifact may or may not be right.
> 
> Either way, its a good quote. I wish I said it first.


You like made up bullshit.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You like made up bullshit.


*What's Bullshit about FREEDOM ....?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What's Bullshit about FREEDOM ....?*


Your described sense of freedom steps on the freedom others seek.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your described sense of freedom steps
> on the freedom others seek.


*There is no " Sense " or " Self described " in the below*
*three items....Those are Facts ...Part of the building blocks*
*of America...!*

*I have the FREEDOM of Speech..!*
*I have the FREEDOM/RIGHT to bear arms if needed against a tyrannical Government...!*
*I have the FREEDOM/RIGHT to assemble against a tyrannical Government...!*

*Where in those three am I ( or anyone else ) stepping *
*on others Freedoms....unless they ARE IMPEDING MY FREEDOM...!*

* America DOES NOT WANT A SOCIALIST/COMMUNIST SHITHOLE...!*

*If YOU want that system YOU have all the FREEDOM and every RIGHT to*
*pack up and source out a Country that will fill YOUR needs....!*

*Go on ....Git....Go " Sense out " YOUR self described utopia....!*
*Just remember this....America will welcome YOU back...!*
*But you might have a hard time leaving the " Utopia " YOU seek...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

Thomas Jefferson asserted that "the strongest reason for the people to retain the right to keep and bear arms is, as a last resort, to protect themselves against tyranny in government" (_Thomas Jefferson Papers,_p. 334, 1950). According to Alexander Hamilton, "_f the representatives of the people betray their constituents, there is then no recourse left but in the exertion of that original right of self-defense which is paramount to all positive forms of government." 
Several Founders wrote of the importance of maintaining an armed citizenry. Thomas Jefferson felt strongly that "[n]o free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms.” (Thomas Jefferson Papers, 334) Zacharia Johnson, delegate to Virginia Ratifying Convention, agreed that "the people are not to be disarmed of their weapons." Samuel Adams even pushed for an amendment stating that the "Constitution shall never be construed... to prevent the people of the United States who are peaceable citizens from keeping their own arms" (Phila. Independent Gazetteer, August 20, 1789).
James Monroe was assured that, if the right to keep and bear arms was “well defined, and secured against encroachment, it [would be] impossible that government should ever degenerate into tyranny." James Madison felt confident that "Americans need never fear their government because of the advantage of being armed."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

Democrats’ Worst Nightmare – Texas Attempts a Rational Response to Mass Shooting: LOOSEN Gun Laws

Posted at 9:41 pm on August 09, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










Here’s something many Democrats certainly won’t understand.

In response to the mass shooting in El Paso, the state is set to make firearm possession…more common.

But I thought guns are solely instruments of evil?

Just ask Samantha Bee — get rid of the guns, get rid of the problem (here).

Some in the Lone State State feel differently.

Therefore, the law may be loosened — allowing firearms to be taken into schools, foster homes, apartment complexes, and houses of worship.

As reported by USA Today:

House Bill 1143 prevents school districts from prohibiting employees and other visitors at school campuses to store firearms in locked vehicles.

House Bill 2363 lets foster parents possess firearms “in a safe and secure matter … for personal protection purposes.”

Senate Bill 535 will reduce penalties for people who carry guns at “churches, synagogues or other places of worship” that prohibit firearms. … The bill treats places of worship in the same way private businesses are treated: They can still post signs prohibiting firearms, but will reduce penalties for people who unknowingly carry.

And how ’bout gun sales? House Bill 3231 will take care of those. It “curbs the ability of municipalities” to restrict them.

In my recent article about Samantha, I asked a question to which I’ve never received a satisfactory answer. It concerns the removal of guns from society:





“How do you get the murderers to agree to that?”

Apparently, state Rep. Donna Campbell has a similar perspective:

“Those with evil intentions will violate the law and carry out their heinous acts no matter what.”



_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thomas Jefferson asserted that "the strongest reason for the people to retain the right to keep and bear arms is, as a last resort, to protect themselves against tyranny in government" (_Thomas Jefferson Papers,_p. 334, 1950). According to Alexander Hamilton, "_f the representatives of the people betray their constituents, there is then no recourse left but in the exertion of that original right of self-defense which is paramount to all positive forms of government."
> Several Founders wrote of the importance of maintaining an armed citizenry. Thomas Jefferson felt strongly that "[n]o free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms.” (Thomas Jefferson Papers, 334) Zacharia Johnson, delegate to Virginia Ratifying Convention, agreed that "the people are not to be disarmed of their weapons." Samuel Adams even pushed for an amendment stating that the "Constitution shall never be construed... to prevent the people of the United States who are peaceable citizens from keeping their own arms" (Phila. Independent Gazetteer, August 20, 1789).
> James Monroe was assured that, if the right to keep and bear arms was “well defined, and secured against encroachment, it [would be] impossible that government should ever degenerate into tyranny." James Madison felt confident that "Americans need never fear their government because of the advantage of being armed."_


The ignorant will trade their rights for a government promise of protection.

I dont want a government that points to my rights as the reason for their failures.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The ignorant will trade their rights for a government promise of protection.
> 
> I dont want a government that points to my rights as the reason for their failures.


https://giphy.com/gifs/baby-crying-7LG6PqAubrWBa


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> https://giphy.com/gifs/baby-crying-7LG6PqAubrWBa


Dont cry espola.
Our founders were smart cookies.
The republic stands on their wisdom.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

The Second Amendment reads: “A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.” The exact meaning of the text was disputed for many years. Finally, the Supreme Court held in _Dist. of Columbia v. Heller_, 554 U.S. 570 (2008) that the Second Amendment protects an individual's right to possess a firearm and to use that weapon for traditionally lawful purposes, such as self-defense. This right is protected from infringement by federal, state or municipal government.


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> https://giphy.com/gifs/baby-crying-7LG6PqAubrWBa
> https://giphy.com/gifs/baby-crying-7LG6PqAubrWBa


*Click on " Image "
Attach " Copied " URL in " Image URL "
Click on " Insert "
*
*Vualá...now you have an " Image " on YOUR post.*

*




*



*Poor Poor ...Spola....!*


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Second Amendment reads: “A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.” The exact meaning of the text was disputed for many years. Finally, the Supreme Court held in _Dist. of Columbia v. Heller_, 554 U.S. 570 (2008) that the Second Amendment protects an individual's right to possess a firearm and to use that weapon for traditionally lawful purposes, such as self-defense. This right is protected from infringement by federal, state or municipal government.


Has someone threatened to take that right away from you?  I will assume that you meet the normal standards of civil behavior - adult, not a criminal, not crazy, smart enough to know how a safety works, etc.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Has someone threatened to take that right away from you?  I will assume that you meet the normal standards of civil behavior - adult, not a criminal, not crazy, smart enough to know how a safety works, etc.


Me specifically?, no.
Is there a push to nullify the second amendment?, absolutely.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Me specifically?, no.
> Is there a push to nullify the second amendment?, absolutely.


Show me who it is that scares you the most.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Show me who it is that scares you the most.




This is pretty scary.
Clowns have always given me the creeps,.. even the ones who pretend to be nice.

What scares you the most? (besides the President)


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5181
> 
> This is pretty scary.
> Clowns have always given me the creeps,.. even the ones who pretend to be nice.
> ...


Did you find the question too hard to answer?  So far you are up to none in a row - off to a flying stop.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Speaking of crying little babies, why is Wayne LaPierre trying to get the NRA to buy him a house in a gated community with armed guards at the gate?  Doesn't he already have S&W on watch?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you find the question too hard to answer?  So far you are up to none in a row - off to a flying stop.


https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/coulrophobia
I think this may help.
Maybe this is my issue, who knows, but I can honestly tell you that clowns give the the shivers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Speaking of crying little babies, why is Wayne LaPierre trying to get the NRA to buy him a house in a gated community with armed guards at the gate?  Doesn't he already have S&W on watch?


I thought you wanted to know what scared me.
It took a lot for me to open up.

Just talking about clowns gives me goose bumps.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The ignorant will trade their rights for a government promise of protection.
> 
> I dont want a government that points to my rights as the reason for their failures.


So should I be able to have a shoulder rocket launcher, a bazooka and a machine gun?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you find the question too hard to answer?  So far you are up to none in a row - off to a flying stop.


trumpians can't answer questions, it would expose them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So should I be able to have a shoulder rocket launcher, a bazooka and a machine gun?


May want to take care of that chemical imbalance first.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought you wanted to know what scared me.
> It took a lot for me to open up.
> 
> Just talking about clowns gives me goose bumps.


Actually, I wanted to know who it was made you afraid of losing your rights, so much so that you posted "Is there a push to nullify the second amendment?,absolutely".

Who is doing that?  So far, no one, according to your  responses.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The ignorant will trade their rights for a government promise of protection.
> 
> I dont want a government that points to my rights as the reason for their failures.


You are still rapping oxymoron I see.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5181
> 
> This is pretty scary.
> Clowns have always given me the creeps,.. even the ones who pretend to be nice.
> ...





espola said:


> Show me who it is that scares you the most.





Hüsker Dü said:


> trumpians can't answer questions, it would expose them.


What??


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Actually, I wanted to know who it was made you afraid of losing your rights, so much so that you posted "Is there a push to nullify the second amendment?,absolutely".
> 
> Who is doing that?  So far, no one, according to your  responses.


Im not afraid of that.
The second amendment guarantees my rights.

It just does nothing to protect me from clowns.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> May want to take care of that chemical imbalance first.


You use to at least stand up for yourself, now you have fallen into the nono/lol Joe troll trap, good luck with that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You use to at least stand up for yourself, now you have fallen into the nono/lol Joe troll trap, good luck with that.


What do I need to stand up to?
Are you a clown?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

Do you people realize how hard it was for me to open up about my clown phobia?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do I need to stand up to?
> Are you a clown?


Yourself.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not afraid of that.
> The second amendment guarantees my rights.
> 
> It just does nothing to protect me from clowns.


Cue crying baby gif.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you people realize how hard it was for me to open up about my clown phobia?


It's easy for you to avoid any substantial discussion.  You have years of experience at it.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> In the 60's (when I was a member) the NRA accentuated hunter safety and firearms marksmanship, just like its founders had intended.  They supported safe and sane gun laws, including the law passed in the 30's that heavily regulated private ownership of machine guns.


And now that NRA leaders have broken into countersuing factions, they won't have as much money left over to buy up Congressmen.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5181
> 
> This is pretty scary.
> Clowns have always given me the creeps,.. even the ones who pretend to be nice.
> ...


I think I see your problem.  Your fear of losing the 2nd Amendment is similar to your fear of clowns.  Neither is founded on any facts and both only exist in your head.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> It's easy for you to avoid any substantial discussion.  You have years of experience at it.


He prefers the comfort of the truck where the guy on the radio has all the 'right' answers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

JLTY Podcast: The Second Amendment Is More Valuable to Black Americans Than Any Other Group

Posted at 3:33 pm on August 10, 2019 by Kira Davis

_ 


It is my opinion that the second amendment is more valuable to the Black community than any other community in this country.





On this week’s Just Listen to Yourself podcast I explore the topic of gun control and why Black Americans in particular should be very wary of anyone who purports to remove their Second Amendment rights in favor of “the greater good”. I ask people to just listen to themselves when they tell me that President Trump wants to march me off to some concentration camp on the one hand and on the other ask me to surrender my right to bear arms.

[People have a problem with] Donald Trump, before him it was George Bush before him it was Ronald Reagan. Every time a Republican president comes in it’s the end of the world…. “They’re gonna put y’all back in chains!”. This guy hates black people. This guy wants to see black people back in chains. This guy wants to reinstate Jim Crow and segregation and look at who he’s supporting – white supremacy! Bigotry, prejudice racism – it’s dangerous. We can’t even trust the police. We can’t even trust our neighbors. Okay. Okay fair enough, then why in the hell are you asking me to give that guy my gun? …Donald Trump is the government for better or worse.  So you can’t tell me on the one hand that he is the biggest threat to my freedom and then tell me on the other hand to give up my gun. Hell, no. No black person in this country should be against the Second Amendment. No black person in this country should think that it is a good idea for the government to be the only people in the country that have weapons. Do you want the police to be the only people who have access to weapons. Really? You want the racist, bigoted, prejudiced White supremacist government of this nation to be the only people with access to guns? And White people who are telling me that I as a Black American should give up my guns because somehow inexplicably, as a legal and responsible gun owner I’m responsible for mass murder, even though that that’s literally the last thing that would ever cross my mind. Somehow, I’m responsible …that I’m supposed to give up my guns and at the same time you’re telling me“Trump hates you. I’m your ally. I’m going to stand up for you in the public square and I’m going to defend you against Trump. I’m your ally”.  But you know what I hear when you say that? What I hear you saying is that when Trump’s minions do inevitably march into my Black home take my Black family and march us off to concentration camp, you’re going to stand there with your hands in your pocket. You ain’t got no gun. What are you going to do? What are you going to do to protect me?

Listen to the rest of the podcast here. You can also subscribe on iTunes so you never miss a show. Please consider leaving a positive review. It helps so much.

I’ll talk to you next week. Until then…just stop and listen to yourself once in a while.
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Cue crying baby gif.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> I think I see your problem.  Your fear of losing the 2nd Amendment is similar to your fear of clowns.  Neither is founded on any facts and both only exist in your head.


https://ways-to-die.com/clown-serial-killers/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> And now that NRA leaders have broken into countersuing factions, they won't have as much money left over to buy up Congressmen.


Gotta get more David Hogg types front and center.
He got me to join the NRA.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Actually, I wanted to know who it was made you afraid of losing your rights, so much so that you posted "Is there a push to nullify the second amendment?,absolutely".
> 
> Who is doing that?  So far, no one, according to your  responses.


Your problem here is that you used the word "afraid" instead of a better choice such as, "concerned".
Had you asked me what concerns me about those who wish to nullify the second amendment, you may have received a more measured and pertinent response.
You simply asked me what I was afraid of, and I gave you an honest answer. As honest as anything you have ever posted.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

Aristotle wrote in _Politics_ that oligarchs and tyrants “mistrust the people, and therefore deprive them of arms.” Rulers will, according to Tucker, try to confine the “right of self-defense within the narrowest limits possible. Wherever standing armies are kept up, and when the right of the people to keep and bear arms is, under any color or pretext whatsoever, prohibited, liberty, if not already annihilated, is on the brink of destruction"  (Henry St. George Tucker, Blackstone's 1768 _Commentaries on the Laws of England_).


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your problem here is that you used the word "afraid" instead of a better choice such as, "concerned".
> Had you asked me what concerns me about those who wish to nullify the second amendment, you may have received a more measured and pertinent response.
> You simply asked me what I was afraid of, and I gave you an honest answer. As honest as anything you have ever posted.


Right.  Good macho-man response.

Who is it that you are concerned about because they will take away your second amendment rights?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Right.  Good macho-man response.
> 
> Who is it that you are concerned about because they will take away your second amendment rights?


Who wants to eliminate the protections the second amendment guarantees?


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Aristotle wrote in _Politics_ that oligarchs and tyrants “mistrust the people, and therefore deprive them of arms.” Rulers will, according to Tucker, try to confine the “right of self-defense within the narrowest limits possible. Wherever standing armies are kept up, and when the right of the people to keep and bear arms is, under any color or pretext whatsoever, prohibited, liberty, if not already annihilated, is on the brink of destruction"  (Henry St. George Tucker, Blackstone's 1768 _Commentaries on the Laws of England_).


Look at that - scholarly research.  And all in your own words, too.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who wants to eliminate the protections the second amendment guarantees?


"I dont want a government that points to my rights as the reason for their failures."

"Is there a push to nullify the second amendment?, absolutely."

Who is doing the pushing?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Look at that - scholarly research.  And all in your own words, too.


Childish.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> "I dont want a government that points to my rights as the reason for their failures."
> 
> "Is there a push to nullify the second amendment?, absolutely."
> 
> Who is doing the pushing?


https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/03/repeal-second-amendment-almost-half-democrats-say-yes/


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/03/repeal-second-amendment-almost-half-democrats-say-yes/


The survey page linked in that article has "Do you favor or oppose the following gun control measures:  repeal the 2nd Amendment" in question 47D on page 65 (out of 234).  The highest group to respond "Favor strongly" was self-identified "Liberal" at 25%.

https://d25d2506sfb94s.cloudfront.net/cumulus_uploads/document/h8n9gvrqyj/econTabReport.pdf


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> The survey page linked in that article has "Do you favor or oppose the following gun control measures:  repeal the 2nd Amendment" in question 47D on page 65 (out of 234).  The highest group to respond "Favor strongly" was self-identified "Liberal" at 25%


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/03/27/one-in-five-americans-want-the-second-amendment-to-be-repealed-national-survey-finds/
https://theweek.com/articles/450519/ban-second-amendment
http://commonsensecampaign.org/site/index.php/csc-concerns-choose-alabama-or-america/csc-concerns-in-america/410-list-of-46-senators-who-voted-to-repeal-the-2nd-amendment-via-the-un-small-arms-treaty.html
https:https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-news/why-its-time-to-repeal-the-second-amendment-95622///www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2018/03/28/repealing-second-amendment-march-our-lives-students/463644002/

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/lets-amend-the-second-ame_b_10599266


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/03/27/one-in-five-americans-want-the-second-amendment-to-be-repealed-national-survey-finds/
> https://theweek.com/articles/450519/ban-second-amendment
> http://commonsensecampaign.org/site/index.php/csc-concerns-choose-alabama-or-america/csc-concerns-in-america/410-list-of-46-senators-who-voted-to-repeal-the-2nd-amendment-via-the-un-small-arms-treaty.html
> https:https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-news/why-its-time-to-repeal-the-second-amendment-95622///www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2018/03/28/repealing-second-amendment-march-our-lives-students/463644002/
> ...


A poll with about 25% in favor (just like before), an one-man opinion piece, a wingnut website, and a page not found.  

Your scholarly research abilities are slipping.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

There is reason for concern, but I am not "afraid" of anyone taking my inherent rights away.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> A poll with about 25% in favor (just like before), an one-man opinion piece, a wingnut website, and a page not found.
> 
> Your scholarly research abilities are slipping.


If you honestly believe there is no push from the left to infringe on the right to bear arms, then I accept your position.
I have a differing view.
What now?

Any search will give you plenty of ammo on those who want the second amendment to go away.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> A poll with about 25% in favor (just like before), an one-man opinion piece, a wingnut website, and a page not found.
> 
> Your scholarly research abilities are slipping.


25% will come right out and say it.
The rest are like you.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you honestly believe there is no push from the left to infringe on the right to bear arms, then I accept your position.
> I have a differing view.
> What now?


I believe there is a problem, and no one has yet found the solution to.  And as usual, the left wants to over legislate reality away, and the right wants to pray it away.  

And like most American's I think I'm just here waiting for our dear leaders to stop waving their little chicken-wings and offer up some actual solutions.  As they are paid to do...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I believe there is a problem, and no one has yet found the solution to.  And as usual, the left wants to over legislate reality away, and the right wants to pray it away.
> 
> And like most American's I think I'm just here waiting for our dear leaders to stop waving their little chicken-wings and offer up some actual solutions.  As they are paid to do...


As long as they dont point to my rights as the problem.
You actually hit the nail on the head with your thread on guns.

The issue is inflated to promote a political direction.
Its terrible when bad things happen, but trading liberty for so called safety has a proven historical track record of disaster.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you honestly believe there is no push from the left to infringe on the right to bear arms, then I accept your position.
> I have a differing view.
> What now?
> 
> Any search will give you plenty of ammo on those who want the second amendment to go away.


How about those who ignore half of the 2nd Amendment, and then tack on their personal opinions as if they came from Jefferson and Hamilton, et al.?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> How about those who ignore half of the 2nd Amendment, and then tack on their personal opinions as if they came from Jefferson and Hamilton, et al.?


The second amendment is just a roadblock against government over reach.
The right to bear arms is inherent.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 25% will come right out and say it.
> The rest are like you.


I have already given my opinions on "your" gun rights right here, directly and honestly.  If everyone is like me, you have nothing to fear - unless, of course, you are in one of the categories of concern - young, criminal, crazy, and/or stupid.  'Uneducated" is not one of the categories, but I am having some thoughts about "demonstrated gullibility".


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The second amendment is just a roadblock against government over reach.
> The right to bear arms is inherent.


Ooooh, poetry.  And like most good poetry, subject to personal interpretation.  What do you mean by that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> I have already given my opinions on "your" gun rights right here, directly and honestly.  If everyone is like me, you have nothing to fear - unless, of course, you are in one of the categories of concern - young, criminal, crazy, and/or stupid.  'Uneducated" is not one of the categories, but I am having some thoughts about "demonstrated gullibility".


I dont believe you.
This is why the second amendment is so important.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As long as they dont point to my rights as the problem.
> You actually hit the nail on the head with your thread on guns.
> 
> The issue is inflated to promote a political direction.
> Its terrible when bad things happen, but trading liberty for so called safety has a proven historical track record of disaster.


Which rights?


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont believe you.
> This is why the second amendment is so important.


You don't believe me?  What does that mean?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As long as they dont point to my rights as the problem.
> You actually hit the nail on the head with your thread on guns.
> 
> The issue is inflated to promote a political direction.
> Its terrible when bad things happen, but trading liberty for so called safety has a proven historical track record of disaster.


I imagine this is going to prompt a defensive response, but you do understand that no one can give you rights.  By the very definition they are inalienable to you? 
While the second amendment however is part of the Constitution.  Which was document written in a way that expressly says these rules are written and granted by the Federal Government of the United States.  And can be changed by the Federal Government.  It even gives instructions on how to do so...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I imagine this is going to prompt a defensive response, but you do understand that no one can give you rights.  By the very definition they are inalienable to you?
> While the second amendment however is part of the Constitution.  Which was document written in a way that expressly says these rules are written and granted by the Federal Government of the United States.  And can be changed by the Federal Government.  It even gives instructions on how to do so...


You actually agree with me.
My rights are "inherent", as i have posted multiple times today.
The second amendment is a restriction on government.

My concern is with those trying to eliminate those protections.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> You don't believe me?  What does that mean?


I.
Dont.
Believe.
You.

(read outloud very slowly)


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I.
> Dont.
> Believe.
> You.


I have posted a lot today.  What part don't you believe?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You actually agree with me.
> My rights are "inherent", as i have posted multiple times today.
> The second amendment is a restriction on government.
> 
> My concern is with those trying to eliminate those protections.


Well I don't necessary disagree. At this point I'm not sure I understand your argument because you conflating inalienable rights and rights granted under rule of the Constitution.  I think the Bill of Rights lists Life (i.e. the list of "inalienable" rights), Liberty and the Pursuit of happiness.   

The Second Amendment is a good insight into the Founding Fathers minds on the issue of guns, and certainly that carries a lot of weight.  However, The Founding Fathers also made slavery legal, so let's not pretend they were batting a 1000 on every issue.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You actually agree with me.
> My rights are "inherent", as i have posted multiple times today.
> The second amendment is a restriction on government.
> 
> My concern is with those trying to eliminate those protections.


What's the name of your militia unit again?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well I don't necessary disagree. At this point I'm not sure I understand your argument because you conflating inalienable rights and rights granted under rule of the Constitution.  I think the Bill of Rights lists Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of happiness.
> 
> The Second Amendment is a good insight into the Founding Fathers minds on the issue of guns, and certainly that carries a lot of weight.  However, The Founding Fathers also made slavery legal, so let's not pretend they were batting a 1000 on every issue.


The second amendment does not grant any rights.
Those rights are inherent.
The second amendment restricts the government from infringing on those inalienable rights.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well I don't necessary disagree. At this point I'm not sure I understand your argument because you conflating inalienable rights and rights granted under rule of the Constitution.  I think the Bill of Rights lists Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of happiness.
> 
> The Second Amendment is a good insight into the Founding Fathers minds on the issue of guns, and certainly that carries a lot of weight.  However, The Founding Fathers also made slavery legal, so let's not pretend they were batting a 1000 on every issue.


Get over it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://leadershipbygeorge.blogspot.com/2011/12/right-to-bear-arms-government-tyranny.html


Read this, TD.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The second amendment does not grant any rights.
> Those rights are inherent.
> The second amendment restricts the government from infringing on those inalienable rights.


Obviously not...  the Constitution says the constitution is malleable with a 2/3's vote in the Senate.

If it were written as thought it were granting you natural rights, then why do they include instructions on how to make changes?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Obviously not...  the Constitution says the constitution is malleable with a 2/3's vote in the Senate.


You stated earlier that rights were inalienable.
Do you believe that or not?

Do you actually believe the government grants you rights?


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well I don't necessary disagree. At this point I'm not sure I understand your argument because you conflating inalienable rights and rights granted under rule of the Constitution.  I think the Bill of Rights lists Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of happiness.
> 
> The Second Amendment is a good insight into the Founding Fathers minds on the issue of guns, and certainly that carries a lot of weight.  However, The Founding Fathers also made slavery legal, so let's not pretend they were batting a 1000 on every issue.


"Life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness" are in the Declaration of Independence.  The D of I, interestingly is not referenced anywhere in the US Constitution or its many amendments.

We do, however, have these lofty goals to pursue --

We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.​
And that came after years of a near-suicidal war and hopelessly ineffective government under the Articles of the Confederation. 

http://memory.loc.gov/cgi-bin/ampage?collId=llsl&fileName=001/llsl001.db&recNum=127


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The second amendment does not grant any rights.
> Those rights are inherent.
> The second amendment restricts the government from infringing on those inalienable rights.


If the 2nd Amendment were repealed tomorrow, how many of your guns would you lose?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read this, TD.


I get your point.  But I think we live in a Democracy that has a lot of elasticity written into our rule of law. 
Moreover, self-granted rights isn't an excuse to avoid using common sense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> If the 2nd Amendment were repealed tomorrow, how many of your guns would you lose?


The second amendment is a restriction on government.
If it were repealed tomorrow, they could do whatever they wanted in regards to private gun ownership.
My personal situation is of no concern to you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I get your point.  But I think we live in a Democracy that has a lot of elasticity written into our rule of law.
> Moreover, self-granted rights isn't an excuse to avoid using common sense.


We live in a republic, and its a republic precisely because our founders had good sense.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The second amendment is a restriction on government.
> If it were repealed tomorrow, they could do whatever they wanted in regards to private gun ownership.
> My personal situation is of no concern to you.


So, just as I thought, no change.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

The second amendment restricts the government.
It does not grant rights, it defends them.
It is a protection against tyranny.
It is not a regulation on the citizen.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We live in a republic, and its a republic precisely because our founders had good sense.


And a republic run as a democracy, at that.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The second amendment restricts the government.
> It is a protection against tyranny.
> It is not a regulation on the citizen.


Has anyone here been disputing that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Has anyone here been disputing that?


We all agree.
Perfect.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We live in a republic, and its a republic precisely because our founders had good sense.


Yeah yeah yeah.  The politicians ignore the will of the people at their own political parel.
Words are cheap, but sort of like fences across open desert... say whatever you want.  Just don't ask me or my tax dollars to to help pay for anymore the self-evidently stupid ideas.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yeah yeah yeah.  The politicians ignore the will of the people at their own political parel.
> Words are cheap, but sort of like fences across open desert... say whatever you want.  Just don't ask me or my tax dollars to to help pay for anymore the self-evidently stupid ideas.


*peril


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yeah yeah yeah.  The politicians ignore the will of the people at their own political parel.
> Words are cheap, but sort of like fences across open desert... say whatever you want.  Just don't ask me or my tax dollars to to help pay for anymore the self-evidently stupid ideas.


So you gonna stop paying taxes?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The second amendment restricts the government.
> It does not grant rights, it defends them.
> It is a protection against tyranny.
> It is not a regulation on the citizen.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> I have already given my opinions on "your" gun rights right here, directly and honestly.  If everyone is like me, you have nothing to fear - unless, of course, you are in one of the categories of concern - young, criminal, crazy, and/or stupid.  'Uneducated" is not one of the categories, but I am having some thoughts about "demonstrated gullibility".


You've been demonstrating gullibility for years...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well I don't necessary disagree. At this point I'm not sure I understand your argument because you conflating inalienable rights and rights granted under rule of the Constitution.  I think the Bill of Rights lists Life (i.e. the list of "inalienable" rights), Liberty and the Pursuit of happiness.
> 
> The Second Amendment is a good insight into the Founding Fathers minds on the issue of guns, and certainly that carries a lot of weight.  However, The Founding Fathers also made slavery legal, so let's not pretend they were batting a 1000 on every issue.


Where in the constitution is slavery mentioned? Which amendment?


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where in the constitution is slavery mentioned? Which amendment?


Search on 3/5ths of a person.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You stated earlier that rights were inalienable.
> Do you believe that or not?
> 
> Do you actually believe the government grants you rights?


I believe there are some rights that are inalienable.  Such as Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness.  Which plainly a state cannot give or take away except in cases like "yelling fire" in a busy theatre. (see how I did that?)

And I also believe, that at the same time there are other "rights" that are controlled by federal governments, state governments, municipalities, HOAs, etc. which govern the people who choose to live within their boundaries.  These are not inalienable rights, these are closer to what I might normally call laws.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where in the constitution is slavery mentioned? Which amendment?


Are you asking the number of the Amendment where the Federal Government expressly bans slavery?  Because until then, the law of the land was just like you might own a goat today- you could own another human being the same way.

Or to put it your way... show me where the Constitution says I can own a goat?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you gonna stop paying taxes?


That's right.  Trump is going to have to send in the Marines. 
To come pry that money out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I believe there are some rights that are inalienable.  Such as Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness.  Which plainly a state cannot give or take away except in cases like "yelling fire" in a busy theatre. (see how I did that?)
> 
> And I also believe, that at the same time there are other "rights" that are controlled by federal governments, state governments, municipalities, HOAs, etc. which govern the people who choose to live within their boundaries.  These are not inalienable rights, these are closer to what I might normally call laws.


You have listed some rights, and some other things that are not rights.
The "right" to bear arms is described accurately as a "right" per our constitution, and the bill of rights.

The second amendment is a limitation on government in regard to those rights.

Not complicated at all.

The framers were compelled to defend that right with the second amendment.
Why do you think they did that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> That's right.  Trump is going to have to send in the Marines.
> To come pry that money out of my cold dead hands.


Its not the Marines you need to worry about there.
Its the IRS.

I could personally care less if you dont pay your taxes, but those guys will.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You have listed some rights, and some other things that are not rights.
> The "right" to bear arms is described accurately as a "right" per our constitution, and the bill of rights.
> 
> The second amendment is a limitation on government in regard to those rights.
> ...


Today the second amendment is the law of the land.  Tomorrow congress could choose to change that.  
I only bring it up, because for the first time in my life I'm starting to wonder if the "pro gun" people are going to prove so obnoxious and ham fisted, that we might see a 2/3's majority in the Congress come together to re-write that Amendment.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not the Marines you need to worry about there.
> Its the IRS.
> 
> I could personally care less if you dont pay your taxes, but those guys will.


I was going to write IRS.  And then I thought... who are the only people tougher then the IRS?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Today the second amendment is the law of the land.  Tomorrow congress could choose to change that.


This is the reason for my concern.

I would still like to know why you think the framers were compelled to include second amendment protections for our right to bear arms.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I was going to write IRS.  And then I thought... who are the only people tougher then the IRS?


Death and taxes.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is the reason for my concern.
> 
> I would still like to know why you think the framers were compelled to include second amendment protections for our right to bear arms.


Because Democracy was an unknown at the time... and they wanted to make it hard for a tyrant to take over would be my guess?

I don't disagree with their aim.  However, you don't have to be clairvoyant that see that the locals are starting to get restless... which in a Democracy has real world implications.  Sometimes it's simply better to bend instead of break.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Because Democracy was an unknown at the time... and they wanted to make it hard for a tyrant to take over would be my guess?
> 
> I don't disagree with their aim.  However, you don't have to be clairvoyant that see that the locals are starting to get restless... which in a Democracy has real world implications.  Sometimes it's simply better to bend instead of break.


Democracy was not unknown, and it was a matter of careful consideration and debate in the construction of our republic.
The founders also stated their own reasons for the second amendment before and after the constitution was ratified.
You seem to be guessing at things you should already know.

Its ironic that an uneducated guy like me would be pointing this out to you.

Anyhoo, enjoy the rest of the weekend, Im got yard work to do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Today the second amendment is the law of the land.  Tomorrow congress could choose to change that.
> I only bring it up, because for the first time in my life I'm starting to wonder if the "pro gun" people are going to prove so obnoxious and ham fisted, that we might see a 2/3's majority in the Congress come together to re-write that Amendment.


And then Trump will sign it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

QUOTE="tenacious, post: 280850, member: 757"

Because Democracy was an unknown at the time... 
and they wanted to make it hard for a 
tyrant to take over would be my guess?
*Tiny " T " ....your grasp on History is quite poor.....*
*You're another who should have studied....*


I don't disagree with their aim.  
However, you don't have to be clairvoyant that 
see that the locals are starting to get restless... 
which in a Democracy has real world implications.  
Sometimes it's simply better to bend instead of break.
*Who's going to be " Bending "....?*


/QUOTE

" Because Democracy was an unknown at the time... "

*The Greeks establish working Democracies long before *
*America.....Many such instances between then and the *
*start of the Democracy in America.*
*You really should do some research before regurgitating*
*malformed Liberal talking points....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

I am all for hammer control.

*FBI: More People Killed by Hammers, Clubs than with Rifles of Any Kind*





AP Photo/Keith Srakocic
AWR HAWKINS11 Aug 20191,548
2:13
*The most recent FBI crime stats show that more people were killed in 2017 with hammers and clubs than were killed with rifles of any kind.*

Breitbart News reported the most recent numbers–those for 2017–on September 26, 2018. Those figures showed that 467 people were killed with “blunt objects (hammers, clubs, etc.),” while 403 were killed with rifles.

And it must be noted that the category of “rifles” used by the FBI includes bolt action, pump action, single shot, and semi-automatic, as well as those the left describes as “assault weapons.” This means only a percentage of the 403 deaths attributed to “rifles” would have been carried out with an “assault weapon.” So the gap between the number of persons beaten to death with hammers and clubs verses those killed with “assault weapons” would be even greater than the gap between those who died in a hammer/club attack versus those who died being shot with “rifles” of any kind.

Breitbart News also reported that the 2017 crime figures showed 1,591 people were killed with “knives or cutting instruments” while 403 were killed with “rifles.” This means nearly four times as many people were stabbed to death as were killed with any kind of rifle. (The gap between the number stabbed to death and the number of persons explicitly killed with an “assault weapon” would be even greater.)

Yet Democrats are pushing an “assault weapons” ban and Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) says legislation for such a ban will be “front and center” when the Senate reconvenes.

AWR Hawkins is an award-winning Second Amendment columnist for Breitbart News and the writer/curator of Down Range with AWR Hawkins, a weekly newsletter focused on all things Second Amendment, also for Breitbart News. He is the political analyst for Armed American Radio. Follow him on Twitter: @AWRHawkins. Reach him directly at awrhawkins@breitbart.com. Sign up to get Down Range at breitbart.com/downrange.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am all for hammer control.
> 
> *FBI: More People Killed by Hammers, Clubs than with Rifles of Any Kind*
> 
> ...


Why doesn't the fake news report this?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am all for hammer control.


Keep your laws off my hammers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Keep your laws off my hammers.


What is the wait time to purchase a hammer?


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You have listed some rights, and some other things that are not rights.
> The "right" to bear arms is described accurately as a "right" per our constitution, and the bill of rights.
> 
> The second amendment is a limitation on government in regard to those rights.
> ...


Compelled?


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Today the second amendment is the law of the land.  Tomorrow congress could choose to change that.
> I only bring it up, because for the first time in my life I'm starting to wonder if the "pro gun" people are going to prove so obnoxious and ham fisted, that we might see a 2/3's majority in the Congress come together to re-write that Amendment.


The biggest risk to the 2nd A is gun loons insisting that the 2nd A gives them the right to do anything they want.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Democracy was not unknown, and it was a matter of careful consideration and debate in the construction of our republic.
> The founders also stated their own reasons for the second amendment before and after the constitution was ratified.
> You seem to be guessing at things you should already know.
> 
> ...


What did the founders have to say?  I'm sure there is an obvious link to their statements.


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> The biggest risk to the 2nd A is gun loons insisting
> that the 2nd A gives them the right to do anything they want.


*STFU you ignorant old Loon....Don't you have*
*parrot to feed....stick your fingers in the cage while*
*yur at it....I heard " Liberal " Parrots don't bite...!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> What did the founders have to say?
> I'm sure there is an obvious link to their statements.


*Founders saaay :*

*He who doesn't understand FREEDOM will*
*eventually be " Bitten " by the very beings they cage...!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

*The Lion = Citizens*
*The Human = Liberals*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Democracy was not unknown, and it was a matter of careful consideration and debate in the construction of our republic.
> The founders also stated their own reasons for the second amendment before and after the constitution was ratified.
> You seem to be guessing at things you should already know.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm just old fashioned, but I still see America as exceptional.  
And to me, the second Amendment is really less about fighting off the government elect, as much as it's about how hard the path has been for "us" to get here.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The Lion = Citizens*
> *The Human = Liberals*


Which lion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

espola said:


> The biggest risk to the 2nd A is gun loons insisting that the 2nd A gives them the right to do anything they want.


I don’t think anything is the word you are looking for.
Genius


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Today the second amendment is the law of the land.  Tomorrow congress could choose to change that.
> I only bring it up, because for the first time in my life I'm starting to wonder if the "pro gun" people are going to prove so obnoxious and ham fisted, that we might see a 2/3's majority in the Congress come together to re-write that Amendment.


The only way Congress can change the second amendment (change the Constitution) is to amend the Constitution.
38 of 50 states would have to agree with and sign the amendment.
Good luck with that.


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Which lion?



*Man r u  .........*


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## tenacious (Aug 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The only way Congress can change the second amendment (change the Constitution) is to amend the Constitution.
> 38 of 50 states would have to agree with and sign the amendment.
> Good luck with that.


I've heard that stronger background checks, red flag warnings and a host of other issues that are all polling 70%+
You do the math and tell me how many states that translates too? Awful close to that 2/3 of voters area...

Also remember the reddest states tend to be the most reliant on federal dollars.  Or to put it another way, with leverage and public opinion... change is coming if more dems get voted into office.  Republicans need to find a way to take this issue away now, while they still have control or it could spiral on them. My two cents...


----------



## tenacious (Aug 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Man r u  .........*


Thanks nono.  As always, I welcome your hate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

Police are the #1 group in favor of banning semi-automatic weapons.


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Thanks nono.
> 
> As always, I welcome your hate.


*I direct no " Hate "....*

*Try two or more other words beginning with " H "...*

*I " Hope " you will seek " Help " for the loathing you*
*spew on this forum....You might just become a " Hero "*
*for the " High " you derive from seeking the TRUTH !*
*Try not to use " Hemp " as a crutch to stimulate and*
* " Hook " the feelings you need to " Huck " away so there*
*is room to " Hike " a new form of character that speaks *
*honesty and morality. A wonderful " Hymn " would be in *
*order if that " Haze " was removed from your vision.....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I've heard that stronger background checks, red flag warnings and a host of other issues that are all polling 70%+
> You do the math and tell me how many states that translates too? Awful close to that 2/3 of voters area...
> 
> Also remember the reddest states tend to be the most reliant on federal dollars.  Or to put it another way, with leverage and public opinion... change is coming if more dems get voted into office.  Republicans need to find a way to take this issue away now, while they still have control or it could spiral on them. My two cents...


I'm all for back ground checks and "red flag" warnings...most folks are...but that would not change the constitution.
Congress passes laws all the time. The Supreme's decide if they're constitutional. Back ground checks are. Depending on how far the "red flag" warnings go will determine their constitutionality.
How does Congress pass civility and morality laws? In the end, that's all this comes down to. Assault rifles account for around 1% of gun deaths....
The inner city is a war zone and a homeless encampment, opioids are out of control, depression in young adults is at record highs, the deficit continues unchecked and the beat goes on.....


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm all for back ground checks and "red flag" warnings...most folks are...but that would not change the constitution.
> Congress passes laws all the time. The Supreme's decide if they're constitutional. Back ground checks are. Depending on how far the "red flag" warnings go will determine their constitutionality.
> How does Congress pass civility and morality laws? In the end, that's all this comes down to. Assault rifles account for around 1% of gun deaths....
> The inner city is a war zone and a homeless encampment, opioids are out of control, depression in young adults is at record highs, the deficit continues unchecked and the beat goes on.....


1%?  You don't say.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2019)

espola said:


> 1%?  You don't say.


Prove me wrong Magoo....
https://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/14/sunday-review/the-assault-weapon-myth.html


*How many people are killed in mass shootings in the U.S. every year?*
This is a difficult question to answer because there is no single, agreed-upon definition of the term “mass shooting.” Definitions can vary depending on factors including the number of victims and the circumstances of the shooting.

The FBI collects data on “active shooter incidents,” which it defines as “as one or more individuals actively engaged in killing or attempting to kill people in a populated area.” Using the FBI’s definition, 85 people – excluding the shooters – died in such incidents in 2018.

The Gun Violence Archive, an online database of gun violence incidents in the U.S., defines mass shootings as incidents in which four or more people – excluding the shooter – are shot or killed. Using this definition, 373 people died in these incidents in 2018.

Regardless of the definition being used, fatalities in mass shooting incidents in the U.S. account for a small fraction of all gun murders that occur nationwide each year.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5229


That's ironic coming from a fascist.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Prove me wrong Magoo....
> https://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/14/sunday-review/the-assault-weapon-myth.html
> 
> 
> ...


Paywall, and the part you quoted says nothing about %, and is also irrelevant to the statement you made.

Please continue.  You're doing great.  Those people who are laughing are not laughing at you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Paywall, and the part you quoted says nothing about %, and is also irrelevant to the statement you made.
> 
> Please continue.  You're doing great.  Those people who are laughing are not laughing at you.


So you didn't bother reading the NEW YORK TIMES article....you've not proved me wrong Magoo....
"Those people" who are laughing are you and who? The lunatics in your head & ratboy?


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you didn't bother reading the NEW YORK TIMES article....you've not proved me wrong Magoo....
> "Those people" who are laughing are you and who? The lunatics in your head & ratboy?


Since you apparently did read the NYT article, why didn't you just quote the 1% part?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Since you apparently did read the NYT article, why didn't you just quote the 1% part?


 I can't get back on the NYTimes site  either...but
Here ya go MAGOO, one of your favored sources.....and I said about 1%, I've read 1.5% to maybe 2% which are both about 1%.
I don't make these figures up, look them up yourself...never mind, you being Magoo you know everything.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_violence_in_the_United_States#cite_note-mass-153

In recent years, the number of public mass shootings has increased substantially, with a steady increase in gun related deaths.[151][152] *Although mass shootings are covered extensively in the media, they account for a small fraction of gun-related deaths[19] (only 1 percent of all gun deaths between 1980 and 2008[153]).*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I can't get back on the NYTimes site  either...but
> Here ya go MAGOO, one of your favored sources.....and I said about 1%, I've read 1.5% to maybe 2% which are both about 1%.
> I don't make these figures up, look them up yourself...never mind, you being Magoo you know everything.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_violence_in_the_United_States#cite_note-mass-153
> ...


I thought the plumber deemed Wikipedia an enemy of the t nation? . . . and you still use it? Wait, it is an odd day . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought the plumber deemed Wikipedia an enemy of the t nation? . . . and you still use it? Wait, it is an odd day . . .


Dont try to think.
You'll hurt yourself.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I can't get back on the NYTimes site  either...but
> Here ya go MAGOO, one of your favored sources.....and I said about 1%, I've read 1.5% to maybe 2% which are both about 1%.
> I don't make these figures up, look them up yourself...never mind, you being Magoo you know everything.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_violence_in_the_United_States#cite_note-mass-153
> ...


In case you have forgotten, your original statement was "Assault rifles account for around 1% of gun deaths."

To which I responded "1%?  You don't say."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont try to think.
> You'll hurt yourself.


Not true.  Obviously. Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2019)

espola said:


> In case you have forgotten, your original statement was "Assault rifles account for around 1% of gun deaths."
> 
> To which I responded "1%?  You don't say."


He always reacts to a narrative of his own making . . . must be easier for him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He always reacts to a narrative of his own making . . . must be easier for him.


The new $6 billion plant, which has been under construction since 2017, is an “ethane cracker” plant. It will “crack” ethane, a natural gas liquid found in some natural gas deposits, and turn it into plastic pellets to be used in various plastic products. The plant will produce over 1 million tons of plastic. Environmentalists and community groups complain that the operation will harm the region’s air quality and will increase carbon emissions and plastic pollution.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not true.  Obviously. Lol!


Some people like pain.
Weird.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 18, 2019)

espola said:


> In case you have forgotten, your original statement was "Assault rifles account for around 1% of gun deaths."
> 
> To which I responded "1%?  You don't say."


You don't say...?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You don't say...?


He's clueless...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2019)

There have been at least 267 incidents involving assault-style rifles in 2016, including reported weapons thefts, crimes in which the guns were brandished, arrests for illegal possession and other legal interventions in which they weren’t fired.

Those deaths account for about 2 percent of the 6,153 gun deaths and less than 1 percent of the 12,560 gun injuries the Gun Violence Archive has counted so far this year. This tally consists largely of homicides and assaults, but also includes suicides that were part of a murder-suicide. It also counts accidental deaths, the majority of which involve handguns, not rifles.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/assault-weapons-deaths_n_5763109de4b015db1bc8c123


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> There have been at least 267 incidents involving assault-style rifles in 2016, including reported weapons thefts, crimes in which the guns were brandished, arrests for illegal possession and other legal interventions in which they weren’t fired.
> 
> Those deaths account for about 2 percent of the 6,153 gun deaths and less than 1 percent of the 12,560 gun injuries the Gun Violence Archive has counted so far this year. This tally consists largely of homicides and assaults, but also includes suicides that were part of a murder-suicide. It also counts accidental deaths, the majority of which involve handguns, not rifles.
> 
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/assault-weapons-deaths_n_5763109de4b015db1bc8c123


Are you defending the right to kill and maim as many people as possible in a short period of time?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you defending the right to kill and maim as many people as possible in a short period of time?


Oh look!! A new right!  You nutters can’t help yourselves.


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> There have been at least 267 incidents involving assault-style rifles in 2016, including reported weapons thefts, crimes in which the guns were brandished, arrests for illegal possession and other legal interventions in which they weren’t fired.
> 
> Those deaths account for about 2 percent of the 6,153 gun deaths and less than 1 percent of the 12,560 gun injuries the Gun Violence Archive has counted so far this year. This tally consists largely of homicides and assaults, but also includes suicides that were part of a murder-suicide. It also counts accidental deaths, the majority of which involve handguns, not rifles.
> 
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/assault-weapons-deaths_n_5763109de4b015db1bc8c123


Do you realize what you are arguing? That despite the near-daily slaughter by assault weapons in public places causing multiple casualties at once, it's not worth discussing assault weapons bans because they're such a small piece of America's gun deaths? So bow many gun deaths do we have overall? How many are from "fighting tyranny" as one or more of you deluded egomaniac pussies believe?
I hope Trump runs on his Second Amendment positions.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you realize what you are arguing? That despite the near-daily slaughter by assault weapons in public places causing multiple casualties at once, it's not worth discussing assault weapons bans because they're such a small piece of America's gun deaths? So bow many gun deaths do we have overall? How many are from "fighting tyranny" as one or more of you deluded egomaniac pussies believe?
> I hope Trump runs on his Second Amendment positions.


Apparently, he only Izzy-read the article, which has this near the end --

Maybe would-be buyers of assault-style rifles should have to first provide endorsements from people willing to vouch for their intentions. Maybe “modern sporting” riflemen and riflewomen should be required undergo periodic certification to make sure they’re fit to be members of the “well-regulated militia” referenced in the Second Amendment. At the very least, maybe we shouldn’t just let people buy these weapons on a whim, with no waiting period whatsoever.​


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you realize what you are arguing? That despite the near-daily slaughter by assault weapons in public places causing multiple casualties at once, it's not worth discussing assault weapons bans because they're such a small piece of America's gun deaths? So bow many gun deaths do we have overall? How many are from "fighting tyranny" as one or more of you deluded egomaniac pussies believe?
> I hope Trump runs on his Second Amendment positions.


Why?  Are you trying to make a prediction?


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Apparently, he only Izzy-read the article, which has this near the end --
> 
> Maybe would-be buyers of assault-style rifles should have to first provide endorsements from people willing to vouch for their intentions. Maybe “modern sporting” riflemen and riflewomen should be required undergo periodic certification to make sure they’re fit to be members of the “well-regulated militia” referenced in the Second Amendment. At the very least, maybe we shouldn’t just let people buy these weapons on a whim, with no waiting period whatsoever.​


“The 2 percenters.” They have rights too!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

“It is usually futile to talk facts and analysis to people who are enjoying a sense of moral superiority in their ignorance”- -T. Sowell


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2019)

*Que up more " Insanity Shootings "....*
*The News just got ten times worse for the ALL Democrats TODAY !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you defending the right to kill and maim as many people as possible in a short period of time?


Yes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you realize what you are arguing? That despite the near-daily slaughter by assault weapons in public places causing multiple casualties at once, it's not worth discussing assault weapons bans because they're such a small piece of America's gun deaths? So bow many gun deaths do we have overall? How many are from "fighting tyranny" as one or more of you deluded egomaniac pussies believe?
> I hope Trump runs on his Second Amendment positions.


Yes I understand and you obviously don't.
Look asswipe the statistics don't jive with your bullshit...the only reason you're concerned is the so called slaughter might, MIGHT affect you.
The daily slaughter in the inner city will never affect you, so you shrug your shoulders and ignore the mass numbers of death yearly in the inner city.
You and most of the media focus on 1% to 2% of killings that are attributed to "assault rifles" and ignore the vast majority of murder by handgun.
Do you realize what you are arguing? Deluded egomaniac indeed.
You calling anyone a pussy is laughable....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you realize what you are arguing? That despite the near-daily slaughter by assault weapons in public places causing multiple casualties at once, it's not worth discussing assault weapons bans because they're such a small piece of America's gun deaths? So bow many gun deaths do we have overall? How many are from "fighting tyranny" as one or more of you deluded egomaniac pussies believe?
> I hope Trump runs on his Second Amendment positions.


So, what is your position on abortion?
BTW, I love pussy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what is your position on abortion?
> BTW, I love pussy.


Your obsessions are never illustrated in a healthy way.


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes I understand and you obviously don't.
> Look asswipe the statistics don't jive with your bullshit...the only reason you're concerned is the so called slaughter might, MIGHT affect you.
> The daily slaughter in the inner city will never affect you, so you shrug your shoulders and ignore the mass numbers of death yearly in the inner city.
> You and most of the media focus on 1% to 2% of killings that are attributed to "assault rifles" and ignore the vast majority of murder by handgun.
> ...


Even though you are jive, the word you’re looking for is jibe.


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what is your position on abortion?
> BTW, I love pussy.


My position is I paid for them and I was very supportive. How about yours?


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes I understand and you obviously don't.
> Look asswipe the statistics don't jive with your bullshit...the only reason you're concerned is the so called slaughter might, MIGHT affect you.
> The daily slaughter in the inner city will never affect you, so you shrug your shoulders and ignore the mass numbers of death yearly in the inner city.
> You and most of the media focus on 1% to 2% of killings that are attributed to "assault rifles" and ignore the vast majority of murder by handgun.
> ...


Ignoring what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your obsessions are never illustrated in a healthy way.


Thank you Dr.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2019)

messy said:


> My position is I paid for them and I was very supportive. How about yours?


Not pussy, abortion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes I understand and you obviously don't.
> Look asswipe the statistics don't jive with your bullshit...the only reason you're concerned is the so called slaughter might, MIGHT affect you.
> The daily slaughter in the inner city will never affect you, so you shrug your shoulders and ignore the mass numbers of death yearly in the inner city.
> You and most of the media focus on 1% to 2% of killings that are attributed to "assault rifles" and ignore the vast majority of murder by handgun.
> ...


We should look to eliminate all the causes of unnatural deaths shouldn't we? Even the the "1% to 2%".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thank you Dr.


You are, obviously, a deeply disturbed individual that cries out for help constantly. It must give you some comfort to come in here and vent with others much like you, the victims, the aggrieved, the emotionally stunted.


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are, obviously, a deeply disturbed individual
> that cries out for help constantly.
> It must give you some comfort to come in here and
> vent with others much like you, the victims, the
> aggrieved, the emotionally stunted.


*On your way out today to get " That " health drink
and butt flavored fluffy croissant give the dog a break 
and don't kick it as you usually do....

While your driving that " Eco " friendly go kart of
an automobile ...be nice to the people you normally 
flip off because they are in a hurry to get to work and
make money to pay the taxes that fund your Liberal 
lifestyle.....

While sitting in whatever " Worthless " internet cafe
or Golf Course lounge, think about ALL the product/services
that YOU Liberals farmed out over the last 35 or so
years to China, India and other third world nations
FOR YOUR LOBBYING PROFIT....

On your way to the go kart you call a car after intoxicating 
yourself at the Golf Course Lounge ...think about calling an
UBER/LYFT or a plain old TAXI and limit the horrific chances
you take every time YOU drive home intoxicated after hours
of spewing Liberal nonsense at a Golf Course possibly owned 
by a Chinese investor who Hates Hong Kong and AMERICA.....

On your way back across the yard give the dog a break again
....he didn't do anything to you...

Go sleep it off ! Tomorrow is just another Liberal Day for you...
*
*UNLESS YOU HAVE AN EPIPHANY AND SEEK THE *
*UNINTOXICATED TRUTH !!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2019)

t is a flip-flopper.


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is a flip-flopper.



*Hey !*
*You made it home once again....*
*Was it Uber/Lyft or a Taxi..*
*Or did you once again endanger*
*the citizens with your irresponsible *
*actions...!!*

*Leave that Dog alone....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We should look to eliminate all the causes of unnatural deaths shouldn't we? Even the the "1% to 2%".


Listen shithead,
If it was up to me we would still be allowed to ride in the back of a pickup truck and ride a bike without a helmet.

Live free or die.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Listen shithead,
> If it was up to me we would still be allowed to ride in the back of a pickup truck and ride a bike without a helmet.
> 
> Live free or die.


Hmm... Live fee or die... usually doesn't follow a sentence that starts with "if it was up to me we would still be allowed"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... Live fee or die... usually doesn't follow a sentence that starts with "if it was up to me we would still be allowed"


Exactly.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Listen shithead,
> If it was up to me we would still be allowed to ride in the back of a pickup truck and ride a bike without a helmet.
> 
> Live free or die.


I have done both of those in the last year.


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2019)

espola said:


> I have done both of those in the last year.


I ride a bike without a helmet all the time


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I ride a bike without a helmet all the time


My brother, who is a more serious cyclist than I, seent me info on bike helmets.  

I'm actively trying to get rid of that pickup by the end of September, so as to avoid paying the registration on a vehicle I don't drive much anymore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are, obviously, a deeply disturbed individual that cries out for help constantly. It must give you some comfort to come in here and vent with others much like you, the victims, the aggrieved, the emotionally stunted.


Help!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Listen shithead,
> If it was up to me we would still be allowed to ride in the back of a pickup truck and ride a bike without a helmet.
> 
> Live free or die.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We should look to eliminate all the causes of unnatural deaths shouldn't we? Even the the "1% to 2%".


I agree. I've never said otherwise.
But for some, running around screaming the sky is falling when it's not, is pathetic. 
Pointing your fingers at 1% - 2% of gun deaths while ignoring the vast majority of those deaths is daffy.
The crisis is in the inner cities, it's been going on for decades. Yet the Daffy Ducks on the left and in the media ignore it and scream assault rifles...
Back ground checks are fine but society needs to take a long hard look at where we are.
People have become more isolated, more depressed and less forgiving. 
Better parenting, additional mental health availability and maybe more moral and religious  teachings all things that have fallen by the wayside for to many folks.
Have a great day Duck.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are, obviously, a deeply disturbed individual that cries out for help constantly. It must give you some comfort to come in here and vent with others much like you, the victims, the aggrieved, the emotionally stunted.


Daffy doing that projecting thing....


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I agree. I've never said otherwise.
> But for some, running around screaming the sky is falling when it's not, is pathetic.
> Pointing your fingers at 1% - 2% of gun deaths while ignoring the vast majority of those deaths is daffy.
> The crisis is in the inner cities, it's been going on for decades. Yet the Daffy Ducks on the left and in the media ignore it and scream assault rifles...
> ...


How many straw men is that?


----------



## nononono (Aug 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I ride a bike without a helmet all the time



*I'll bet you use a hammer without safety glasses, use a circular*
*saw with the guard blocked, walk across the street outside of*
*the crosswalk, mow your lawn barefoot, run with scissors,*
*stick your hand in the garbage disposal, sit on toilets without*
*wiping ( well we all know your disposition when it comes to *
*latrines. )....Etc, etc...*

*Urine Idiot.*

*The Government is NOT your Father/Mother.*
*You have the freedom to make a lot of ignorant decisions....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2019)

espola said:


> How many straw men is that?


Including "assault rifles" .... you tell me Magoo.
We've always had semi automatic rifles & pistols in my life time....we've never had mass shootings and killings or the contempt for life we have now.
If those are "straw men" to you, look in the mirror and you'll see a straw man staring back at you...


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Including "assault rifles" .... you tell me Magoo.
> We've always had semi automatic rifles & pistols in my life time....we've never had mass shootings and killings or the contempt for life we have now.
> If those are "straw men" to you, look in the mirror and you'll see a straw man staring back at you...


You must be young, or have selective memory.  Semi-automatic weapons known as "assault weapons" were banned by Federal law from 1994 to 2004, but many similar weapons were not banned even then due to quirks in how "assault weapons" were defined in the law, and subsequent redesign actions by gun manufacturers to evade the law made the whole thing moot.  Political action by the NRA (heavily influenced by the manufacturers and dealers - have you noticed?) has so far defeated any attempt to extend or renew the ban.  

I will withdraw my statement about your straw men if you will describe what exactly it is that you are arguing against.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2019)

espola said:


> You must be young, or have selective memory.  Semi-automatic weapons known as "assault weapons" were banned by Federal law from 1994 to 2004, but many similar weapons were not banned even then due to quirks in how "assault weapons" were defined in the law, and subsequent redesign actions by gun manufacturers to evade the law made the whole thing moot.  Political action by the NRA (heavily influenced by the manufacturers and dealers - have you noticed?) has so far defeated any attempt to extend or renew the ban.
> 
> I will withdraw my statement about your straw men if you will describe what exactly it is that you are arguing against.


You must be old and have lost your mind.
I'm talking about the 60's, 70's, 80's before the so called assault weapons ban.
California has an assault weapons ban. Has since about 1989. It's also against the law to murder people & assault folks.
Pass all the laws and ban certain weapons, but until society addresses why folks would want to kill innocent people, innocent folks will continue to be killed.
I'm not arguing for or against anything, you are. I'm simply pointing out facts. Pass more laws and ignore where we are as a nation, nothing will change.


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You must be old and have lost your mind.
> I'm talking about the 60's, 70's, 80's before the so called assault weapons ban.
> California has an assault weapons ban. Has since about 1989. It's also against the law to murder people & assault folks.
> Pass all the laws and ban certain weapons, but until society addresses why folks would want to kill innocent people, innocent folks will continue to be killed.
> I'm not arguing for or against anything, you are. I'm simply pointing out facts. Pass more laws and ignore where we are as a nation, nothing will change.


How do you suggest that society address that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2019)

espola said:


> How do you suggest that society address that?


Pass another law...


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pass another law...


So, nothing then?  

I unrescind my statement about your straw men.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pass another law...


You never come off as very creative or able to provide answers to the actual questions you are asked.


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pass another law...


How about this one?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=458371615014229


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2019)

espola said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting there were no laws against making  terrorist threats?


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you suggesting there were no laws against making  terrorist threats?


The video makes it clear that there are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The video makes it clear that there are.


You implied the law was a new one.
We dont need more laws.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2019)

espola said:


> So, nothing then?
> 
> I unrescind my statement about your straw men.


That seems to be your answer, just pass more laws.
What would you do Magoo?
Obviously you'd pass more laws...
Confiscate weapons?
What else?
Take your time


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You never come off as very creative or able to provide answers to the actual questions you are asked.


I'm asking the question to promote thought, in this case deeper than simply passing another law.
More laws won't change what is wrong with many folks in our country.
The fact that you don't get it is a surprise to no one.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The video makes it clear that there are.


No shit Magoo.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm asking the question to promote thought, in this case deeper than simply passing another law.
> More laws won't change what is wrong with many folks in our country.
> The fact that you don't get it is a surprise to no one.


And again you make something up to be against.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And again you make something up to be against.


And again you lack the ability to comprehend the conversation or you're simply projecting...

Exactly what did I "make up to be against"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> And again you lack the ability to comprehend the conversation or you're simply projecting...
> 
> Exactly what did I "make up to be against"?


Hunker Dunker is just a dingaling.
You hit the nail on the head.
We dont need more laws.
If someone goes online and says he is gonna shoot people, we should believe him and send in the white coats.
We already have laws against making terrorist threats.
Its not rocket science.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> And again you lack the ability to comprehend the conversation or you're simply projecting...
> 
> Exactly what did I "make up to be against"?


More laws for a start.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hunker Dunker is just a dingaling.
> You hit the nail on the head.
> We dont need more laws.
> If someone goes online and says he is gonna shoot people, we should believe him and send in the white coats.
> ...


Joe recently said he was "gonna kill that bitch" in reference to Kamala Harris what did you do about that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/2020.16746/reply?quote=279079


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe recently said he was "gonna kill that bitch" in reference to Kamala Harris what did you do about that?


I'm not going to do anything.
My job is to protect the health of the nation by installing top notch plumbing systems.
I protect my own home.
If someone tries to kill me or my family, they might wake up dead.
If you feel it was a terrorist threat, do what you think you need to do.
I'm sure any threat to an elected official is monitored.





Madaonna said she thought alot about blowing up the White House.
What happened there?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm not going to do anything.
> My job is to protect the health of the nation by installing top notch plumbing systems.
> I protect my own home.
> If someone tries to kill me or my family, they might wake up dead.
> ...


Coward.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm asking the question to promote thought, in this case
> deeper than simply passing another law.
> More laws won't change what is wrong with many folks
> in our country.
> The fact that you don't get it is a surprise to no one.


*The " Rodent " is incapable of serious deep thought, that would *
*be contrary to the Lemming order he abides by....*

*Regurgitation is much easier on his " Frontal Lobe "..!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coward.



*Your comment is to be directed at your own mirror...*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coward.


The ball is in your court, shit 4 brains.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The ball is in your court, shit 4 brains.


Already made my move.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Already made my move.


Coward.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Coward.


Time will tell, maybe so will joe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Time will tell, maybe so will joe.


Time has already told.
I wish you and Joe happiness because I am a giver.

signed, -giver-


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You implied the law was a new one.
> We dont need more laws.


I implied nothing.  I asked the previous poster if this is the type of law to which he was referring.  As we have discovered, this law exists already in some form in some areas, but I'm not sure from LE's responses what his position about that law is,

Here is a position for you - we need just enough laws so that everyone can have what they want as long as they don't fail a numbnuts discovery procedure.  Not being able to answer a simple question might mark one as a failing that process.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2019)

espola said:


> I implied nothing.  I asked the previous poster if this is the type of law to which he was referring.  As we have discovered, this law exists already, but I'm not sure from LE's responses what his position is.
> 
> Here is a position for you - we need just enough laws so that everyone can have what they want as long as they don't fail a numbnuts discovery procedure.  Not being able to answer a simple question might mark one as a failing that process.


"Like this one" -when asked about new laws.
-espola-


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Like this one" -when asked about new laws.
> -espola-


I can't control how your brain works, only mine.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2019)

espola said:


> I implied nothing.  I asked the previous poster if this is the type of law to which he was referring.  As we have discovered, this law exists already in some form in some areas, but I'm not sure from LE's responses what his position about that law is,
> 
> Here is a position for you - we need just enough laws so that everyone can have what they want as long as they don't fail a numbnuts discovery procedure.  Not being able to answer a simple question might mark one as a failing that process.


The only new law we need is a national ID to vote law.
Other than that, we have enough laws for five or six countries.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2019)

espola said:


> I can't control how your brain works, only mine.


You sure about that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe recently said he was "gonna kill that bitch" in reference to Kamala Harris what did you do about that?


That doesn’t sound like me.
Are you sure?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/2020.16746/reply?quote=279079


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes.


I was talking about your wife, you fucking idiot.
It was self degradation.
Go back and READ instead of thinking about how cute your babble will be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes.


Liar

*Sheriff Joe




*
Joined:
Sep 20, 2016
Messages:
21,561
Likes Received:
2,391
Trophy Points:
113
Ratings:
+11,127 / 185


Husker said;
Everything scares you, you of small hands and small mind.

Sheriff Joe said;
I am going to kill that Bitch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar
> 
> *Sheriff Joe
> 
> ...


In reference to your Kamala has large hands bs. You know what you did, it's all right there in the 2020 thread. Liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was talking about your wife, you fucking idiot.
> It was self degradation.
> Go back and READ instead of thinking about how cute your babble will be.


Tell that to the authorities,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell that to the authorities,


I am the authorities.
You are sounding like your lying dad-e more and more.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am the authorities.
> You are sounding like your lying dad-e more and more.


Screen shot sent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Screen shot sent.


Send this one to yourself, Dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Found a shot of Husker and his wife,


----------



## espola (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell that to the authorities,


 There is little difference between that and the clip I posted of the 15-year-old being arrested for on-line threats.


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

espola said:


> There is little difference between that and the clip
> I posted of the 15-year-old being arrested for on-line threats.


*Once again .....a reference to " Your Troubles " ....*
*you have a trail of " Trouble "....and online potholes.*
*Maybe you should " Grow Up " and stay away from the *
*" Trouble " you follow....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Found a shot of Husker and his wife,
> View attachment 5245


Whats his name?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whats his name?


Husker's husband.., what's his name?
He looks a little like the pajama boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Husker's husband.., what's his name?
> He looks a little like the pajama boy.


Espoola


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Espoola


You little boys sure are jealous bitches. The aggrieved, emotionally stunted t swallowers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

*More liberal lies exposed.*

*The 'It's Easier To Buy A Gun Than Cold Medicine' Crowd Just Got Slapped With Reality *
Matt Vespa | Aug 22, 2019 3:15 PM






_Source: AP Photo/Elaine Thompson
Okay—let’s look at the positives of this story. A Business Insider reporter, Hayley Peterson, tried to buy a gun at Walmart to test “the placement, selection, marketing, and security of firearms in Walmart's stores, and to learn more about the retailer's processes governing gun sales.” In other words, she wanted to make sure that background checks work. So, she’s going to try and buy a gun, which is something that tens of millions of Americans have already done. And she walked into a Walmart—a family-owned business that’s anathema to the Left. After the mass shooting in El Paso, Texas, Walmart has been hit with a petition to end all gun sales. 

During the process, Peterson admits that the process was more complicated than the false narrative that’s peddled by the liberal media, the most popular being that it’s easier to buy a gun than cold medicine. Well, her journey just slapped all those clowns who thought that reality. Background checks are effective. Everyone who goes through a Federal Firearms Licensed dealer to buy their firearms, which is the vast majority of sales in this country, has to undergo a background check. Period. It’s the law

_


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You little boys sure are jealous bitches.
> The aggrieved, emotionally stunted t swallowers.


*Look how you formatted your post.....*
*Creepy is an understatement.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Look how you formatted your post.....*
> *Creepy is an understatement.*


We all perceive things from the prism of our own personal experience and you always shine a particularly twisted light on things with yours.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You little boys sure are jealous bitches. The aggrieved, emotionally stunted t swallowers.


The aggrieved t-bagged.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all perceive things from the prism of our own personal experience and you always shine a particularly twisted light on things with yours.


In your case it's called psychological projection...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More laws for a start.


What are you, a 15 watt bulb?
There are those in Congress who want MORE laws regarding guns...that's their fix.
Asking you to think is a tough one, at least give it a try Daffy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What are you, a 15 watt bulb?
> There are those in Congress who want MORE laws regarding guns...that's their fix.
> Asking you to think is a tough one, at least give it a try Daffy


And again you take off down a path of your own making. Please try, for once, to follow the thread.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Look how you formatted your post.....*
> *Creepy is an understatement.*


That was pretty creepy.
I didnt notice it the first time around because its pretty much the same thing he always says.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And again you take off down a path of your own making. Please try, for once, to follow the thread.


The thread?
The conversation and the thread are not necessarily the same
When I said "pass more laws" I was sarcastically responding to Magoo...
You lack comprehension and have no sense of sarcasm or irony and apparently lack any self worth or original thought.
You really should shut the hell up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The thread?
> The conversation and the thread are not necessarily the same
> When I said "pass more laws" I was sarcastically responding to Magoo...
> You lack comprehension and have no sense of sarcasm or irony and apparently lack any self worth or original thought.
> You really should shut the hell up.


You asked what you got wrong, I told you one thing, deal with it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all perceive things from the prism of our own
> personal experience and you always shine a
> particularly twisted light on things with yours.


*What's the " Liberal Mantra "......Hmmm...*

*Word's have _ _ _ _ _ _ ...fill in the blank Rodent.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You asked what you got wrong, I told you one thing, deal with it.


Deal with your 3rd grade mind?
Congress wants to pass more laws concerning gun control
That's what this thread is all about you ignorant dweeb.
You really should shut the hell up Daffy....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Deal with your 3rd grade mind?
> Congress wants to pass more laws concerning gun control
> That's what this thread is all about you ignorant dweeb.
> You really should shut the hell up Daffy....


You aren't fooling anyone, except perhaps yourself.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't fooling anyone,
> except perhaps yourself.


*You just describe your daily routine....*


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2019)

San Diego gun nut going to prison for making his own guns since, as a felon, he couldn't buy them, and having his wife buy them for him wasn't as satisfying --

https://tucson.com/news/local/prosecutors-militia-member-had-gun-making-factory-in-his-house/article_d8ef63ae-5512-547e-a293-88b9c44bdcf9.html

The man speaks in support of his local sports charity --


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 284295, member: 3"

San Diego gun nut going to prison for making his own
guns since, as a felon, he couldn't buy them, and having
his wife buy them for him wasn't as satisfying --

https://tucson.com/news/local/prosecutors-militia-member-had-
gun-making-factory-in-his-house/article_d8ef63ae-5512-547e-a293-88b9c44bdcf9.html

The man speaks in support of his local sports charity --







/QUOTE

*Well....you proved my point again.....*

*You don't need to buy them....*
*And passing Laws is absolutely worthless.*
*Democrats can just manufacture the guns*
*for their shooters.....*

*Then it's just a matter of distributing *
*the  " Ghost " guns to their disturbed base....*


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2019)

I hear there’s a guy in a gold Toyota driving around Odessa, Texas right now fighting tyranny!! Makes Ricky proud.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

messy said:


> I hear there’s a guy in a gold Toyota driving around Odessa, Texas right now fighting tyranny!! Makes Ricky proud.


Yeah, the hurricane is my fault too.
Moron.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="espola, post: 284295, member: 3"
> 
> San Diego gun nut going to prison for making his own
> guns since, as a felon, he couldn't buy them, and having
> ...


Yeah, since felons have guns, lets ban them from everyone else.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, since felons have guns, lets ban them from everyone else.


Which of us are you responding to?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Which of us are you responding to?


Your mom.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your mom.


I have never advocated taking away everyone's guns, but a convicted felon who makes his own in his home workshop will always be on my list.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I have never advocated taking away everyone's guns, but a convicted felon who makes his own in his home workshop will always be on my list.


t-swallowers are certainly attempting to enjoy the time they have left in the sun. All they want to do is bitch, moan, cry and be offensive, facts and reality be damned. Sore losers who won a battle but are losing the war . . . but now that they have been exposed we can see who they really are.


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t-swallowers are certainly attempting to enjoy the time they have left in the sun. All they want to do is bitch, moan, cry and be offensive, facts and reality be damned. Sore losers who won a battle but are losing the war . . . but now that they have been exposed we can see who they really are.


Biggest snowflakes ever.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I have never advocated taking away everyone's guns, but a convicted felon who makes his own in his home workshop will always be on my list.


Its already illegal for a felon to own a firearm.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Biggest snowflakes ever.


Hilarious.
Am I the one squeeling about how you love people getting shot?
You sure go off like a car alarm every time you get the proper narrative prompt.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its already illegal for a felon to own a firearm.


His behavior was enabled by his wife.  Is what she did illegal?


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hilarious.
> Am I the one squeeling about how you love people getting shot?
> You sure go off like a car alarm every time you get the proper narrative prompt.


Did you intend that to mean something?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> His behavior was enabled by his wife.  Is what she did illegal?


Do I look like a lawyer?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you intend that to mean something?


Yes.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do I look like a lawyer?


Copout.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Copout.


Ask a lawyer.
I honestly dont know.

I do know that its already illegal for a felon to own a (any) firearm.
So how many laws need to be broken before you figure out that felons dont really care about breaking the law.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

I would not be opposed to locking up anyone who uses a firearm in the commission of a crime for a minimum of 15 years.
I would also make it legal to shoot anyone who trespasses on your property.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I would not be opposed to locking up anyone who uses a firearm in the commission of a crime for a minimum of 15 years.
> I would also make it legal to shoot anyone who trespasses on your property.


Gonna shoot your neighbor's kids?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Gonna shoot your neighbor's kids?


coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I would not be opposed to locking up anyone who uses a firearm in the commission of a crime for a minimum of 15 years.
> I would also make it legal to shoot anyone who trespasses on your property.


I would also make it legal for non-felons to carry a weapon on their person.
Use that weapon in the commission of a crime, you get a minimum 15 years.
Use it for self defense, or the defense of others, no crime.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> coocoo.


You said "anyone".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2019)

It's pots fault.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I would also make it legal for non-felons to carry a weapon on their person.
> Use that weapon in the commission of a crime, you get a minimum 15 years.
> Use it for self defense, or the defense of others, no crime.


Into a bank?  Into a school?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> You said "anyone".


I didnt say I would make it required to shoot trespassers.
I said I would make it legal. (to defend your life and property)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Into a bank?  Into a school?


Use it in a crime, minimum 15 years.
(If you dont get shot first)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

I'll tell you a story about someone I know who recently had a trespasser on their property.
This (person) has a motion detector in front of the house that chimes when someone or something approaches the front of the house.
Recently, the (person) was alerted in the wee hours of the morning, and went to the front of the house (armed) and saw a trespasser dressed in black, with a backpack and a hat in the driveway.
The trespasser was looking into cars and a truck parked on the side of the house.
The (person) slowly opened the front door just enough to point a 12 gauge at the trespasser, who had his back at this point to the (person).
The (person) said, "hey", and the trespasser stopped still and said, "hey" back.
The (person) replied, "do not turn around, and get the (bleep) out of here."
The trespasser did not turn around and fled the property.

Had that trespasser turned around, would the (person) be justified in defending his or her home?
What would justify lethal force?
Had the trespasser turned quickly and was within ten yards of the (person), would it be justified to shoot or would you have the (person) arrested and sent to prison?
Remember, its dark, and this trespasser is hard to see.


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll tell you a story about someone I know who recently had a trespasser on their property.
> This (person) has a motion detector in front of the house that chimes when someone or something approaches the front of the house.
> Recently, the (person) was alerted in the wee hours of the morning, and went to the front of the house (armed) and saw a trespasser dressed in black, with a backpack and a hat in the driveway.
> The trespasser was looking into cars and a truck parked on the side of the house.
> ...


The trespasser was committing a property crime outside of the house, making no effort to come into the house. From your description, there was no indication that the trespasser was armed, nor is there any reasonable basis to assume that an a-hole breaking into cars in driveways is armed.
The trespasser would not deserve to die for turning around, absent the shooter’s reasonable belief of his own imminent harm, such as trespasser showing a weapon or charging the homeowner.
So if the homeowner shot and killed the trespasser for the simple act of turning around in violation of “the order,” the homeowner should be subject to prosecution for manslaughter. OBVI.
Chickenshits don’t get to kill people in the circumstance you describe...but I notice you gun nuts are chickenshits so you’re probably ok with it. The “order” makes you feel powerful. I get it.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt say I would make it required to shoot trespassers.
> I said I would make it legal. (to defend your life and property)


You are weaseling away from your initial position into what is already legal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> The trespasser was committing a property crime outside of the house, making no effort to come into the house. From your description, there was no indication that the trespasser was armed, nor is there any reasonable basis to assume that an a-hole breaking into cars in driveways is armed.
> The trespasser would not deserve to die for turning around, absent the shooter’s reasonable belief of his own imminent harm, such as trespasser showing a weapon or charging the homeowner.
> So if the homeowner shot and killed the trespasser for the simple act of turning around in violation of “the order,” the homeowner should be subject to prosecution for manslaughter. OBVI.
> Chickenshits don’t get to kill people in the circumstance you describe...but I notice you gun nuts are chickenshits so you’re probably ok with it. The “order” makes you feel powerful. I get it.


Aside from your predictable ad hominem slights, this is not an entirely irrational response.
I will say, that within ten yards, you have very little time to determine if the trespasser has a weapon before its too late.
Do you believe the (person) has a right to defend their property, or should they lock the door and dial 911?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> You are weaseling away from your initial position into what is already legal.


Its not legal in this state unless the trespasser has a weapon and you can prove you are in imminent danger.
In a sense, this presents the defender of their property as guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> The trespasser was committing a property crime outside of the house, making no effort to come into the house. From your description, there was no indication that the trespasser was armed, nor is there any reasonable basis to assume that an a-hole breaking into cars in driveways is armed.
> The trespasser would not deserve to die for turning around, absent the shooter’s reasonable belief of his own imminent harm, such as trespasser showing a weapon or charging the homeowner.
> So if the homeowner shot and killed the trespasser for the simple act of turning around in violation of “the order,” the homeowner should be subject to prosecution for manslaughter. OBVI.
> Chickenshits don’t get to kill people in the circumstance you describe...but I notice you gun nuts are chickenshits so you’re probably ok with it. The “order” makes you feel powerful. I get it.


I have found that dialing 911 and telling the operator in a voice loud enough for the intruder to hear "A person is breaking into cars in my yard - how soon can you be here?" to be sufficient.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I have found that dialing 911 and telling the operator in a voice loud enough for the intruder to hear "A person is breaking into cars in my yard - how soon can you be here?" to be sufficient.


Assuming the "intruder" is rational.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not legal in this state unless the trespasser has a weapon and you can prove you are in imminent danger.
> In a sense, this presents the defender of their property as guilty until proven innocent.


Are you saying that "defend your life and property " does not include "imminent danger"?  Have you thought this through yet?


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not legal in this state unless the trespasser has a weapon and you can prove you are in imminent danger.
> In a sense, this presents the defender of their property as guilty until proven innocent.


You said you weren't a lawyer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> You said you weren't a lawyer.


I never said I was stupid.
I let you people do that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you saying that "defend your life and property " does not include "imminent danger"?  Have you thought this through yet?


Yes.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never said I was stupid.
> I let you people do that.


I wouldn't call you stupid, unless you think that is what "sucker" means.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I wouldn't call you stupid, unless you think that is what "sucker" means.


Either way, I leave the looking down your nose point of view to others.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Either way, I leave the looking down your nose point of view to others.


I have always found it a good policy to be honest with people.  I had various experiences and results in positions as a college newspaper editor, as a Navy petty officer, as a manager of engineers and technicians, and as a soccer club board member.  If I need something from them, I will tell them what I expect.  If they ask me what I think of them, I'll tell them.  If you think you are below my nose, it's your own behavior that put you here.


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not legal in this state unless the trespasser has a weapon and you can prove you are in imminent danger.
> In a sense, this presents the defender of their property as guilty until proven innocent.


Proof of a reasonable belief of imminent danger is probably enough, without the weapon (e.g. if the trespasser turned and charged forward). 
The shooter committed a homicide. That’s a simple fact. It doesn’t make him or her guilty of a crime until there is a finding beyond a reasonable doubt that the homicide was u justified. So you’re “guilty until proven innocent” argument is incorrect.


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Either way, I leave the looking down your nose point of view to others.


No, you don’t. You’re an arrogantly proud victim of your own “uneducated, folksy working man” snobbishness. Every day.


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Aside from your predictable ad hominem slights, this is not an entirely irrational response.
> I will say, that within ten yards, you have very little time to determine if the trespasser has a weapon before its too late.
> Do you believe the (person) has a right to defend their property, or should they lock the door and dial 911?


Tough one. I think there are a number of ways to prevent the trespasser who you busted without putting yourself in harm’s way. If within 10 yards and you give your order and they suddenly turn around it’s a really tough call. Why would the homeowner expose themself like that? I don’t think that’s a safe way to handle it and too likely to result in injury or death. If I had a gun, I would not be out in the open within 10 yards of the trespasser over the contents of my car, with a willingness to kill. That’s dumb.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Tough one. I think there are a number of ways to prevent the trespasser who you busted without putting yourself in harm’s way. If within 10 yards and you give your order and they suddenly turn around it’s a really tough call. Why would the homeowner expose themself like that? I don’t think that’s a safe way to handle it and too likely to result in injury or death. If I had a gun, I would not be out in the open within 10 yards of the trespasser over the contents of my car, with a willingness to kill. That’s dumb.


Assuming there is ever a willingness to kill.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Tough one. I think there are a number of ways to prevent the trespasser who you busted without putting yourself in harm’s way. If within 10 yards and you give your order and they suddenly turn around it’s a really tough call. Why would the homeowner expose themself like that? I don’t think that’s a safe way to handle it and too likely to result in injury or death. If I had a gun, I would not be out in the open within 10 yards of the trespasser over the contents of my car, with a willingness to kill. That’s dumb.


I've had that conversation about do you shoot someone for breaking into your empty home (you come in on them or catch them coming out) or other property, barn, tool shed, yard, vehicle etc. My thought was no I'm not going to possible kill someone over objects (especially if they haven't gotten away with any). Every circumstance is different but if you aren't a threat to my family, pets, neighbors, myself or anyone else I'm not looking to kill you. But as we have seen before some people feel threatened by a person, unarmed, laying belly down, hands out, responding to and following all directions, so they kill them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Tough one. I think there are a number of ways to prevent the trespasser who you busted without putting yourself in harm’s way. If within 10 yards and you give your order and they suddenly turn around it’s a really tough call. Why would the homeowner expose themself like that? I don’t think that’s a safe way to handle it and too likely to result in injury or death. If I had a gun, I would not be out in the open within 10 yards of the trespasser over the contents of my car, with a willingness to kill. That’s dumb.


You assume too much and don’t pay attention nearly enough.
Nicest way I can put it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Assuming there is ever a willingness to kill.


Maybe it’s projection
I haven’t been threatened with a guillotine in awhile.


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You assume too much and don’t pay attention nearly enough.
> Nicest way I can put it.


Nice try. Name one assumption that isn’t a required part of your hypothetical. And where did I not pay attention.


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Assuming there is ever a willingness to kill.


What a dumb thing to say. The entire hypothetical is based on whether or not the shooting/killing may be justified.
So the shooter by definition had a willingness to kill.
Why are you people so stupid?
Nicest way I can put it.
“I love the uneducated!”


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe it’s projection
> I haven’t been threatened with a guillotine in awhile.


How would anyone threaten another with a guillotine?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> No, you don’t. You’re an arrogantly proud victim of your own “uneducated, folksy working man” snobbishness. Every day.


Yeah, that’s not a thing.


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, that’s not a thing.


Sure it is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> How would anyone threaten another with a guillotine?


Its only happened once to me.
Creepy , funny and weird, I know.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice try. Name one assumption that isn’t a required part of your hypothetical. And where did I not pay attention.


You assumed the hypothetical was me.
You assumed the (person) wanted to kill someone.
You assumed the "homeowner" was "exposed", and you stated there were a number of ways to prevent the trespasser, but failed to list them.
Are you paying attention now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> What a dumb thing to say. The entire hypothetical is based on whether or not the shooting/killing may be justified.
> So the shooter by definition had a willingness to kill.
> Why are you people so stupid?
> Nicest way I can put it.
> “I love the uneducated!”


Senseless babbling.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its only happened once to me.
> Creepy , funny and weird, I know.


When and by whom?


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


>


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Which of us are you responding to?


*The "Liar "....You Spola !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

In the past congress has always acted when the nation was concerned about firearms issues, machine guns in the 30's, 1968 after JFK, Bobby and MLK, 1986 after the attempt on Reagan, 1993 Brady act, 1994 assault weapons ban . . . until lately.
https://time.com/5169210/us-gun-control-laws-history-timeline/


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the past congress has always acted when the nation was concerned about firearms issues, machine guns in the 30's, 1968 after JFK, Bobby and MLK, 1986 after the attempt on Reagan, 1993 Brady act, 1994 assault weapons ban . . . until lately.
> https://time.com/5169210/us-gun-control-laws-history-timeline/


Texas just this year passed a series of laws that make it more difficult for schools and private property or business owners to control guns in those places.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Texas just this year passed a series of laws that make it more difficult for schools and private property or business owners to control guns in those places.


So gun rights trump peoples rights?


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So gun rights trump peoples rights?


I think there is a rising thought that everybody should be armed all the time because we can't be sure who might be armed and dangerous.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I think there is a rising thought that everybody should be armed all the time because we can't be sure who might be armed and dangerous.


Ah yes, the old west. There are people that believe the romanticized image of those days and believe, of course, that they would do well and always prevail.


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 285503, member: 1707"

Ah yes, the old west. 

There are people that believe the romanticized image of those 
days and believe, of course, that they would do well and 
always prevail.


/QUOTE


*One boat tragedy took 35 people, and it had recently cleared
ALL inspections.....
( Something unusual happened in this incident, should
boating be banned ! ) 

Passing MORE laws to take away further freedoms from citizens is 
not how you solve problems....

London " Knife " attacks are so bad right now that citizens 
of that city and surrounding areas don't feel safe anymore.....
( Should Knives be Banned ! )

Passing MORE laws to take away further freedoms from citizens is 
not how you solve problems....

Recent Afghanistan bombings are killing hundreds of 
people at a time attending weddings.....
( Should Weddings be banned ! )

Passing MORE laws to take away further freedoms from citizens is 
not how you solve problems....

Chicago gun violence kills 7 and injures 35 this Sunday/Labor day
weekend.....
( Should Labor Day be banned ! )

Passing MORE laws to take away further freedoms from citizens is 
not how you solve problems....


Education/Parenting is a good start in all four instances....

{ I'm not Implying that the Boat crew of the Conception did anything *
*wrong, but something MAJOR was over looked, caused the below deck*
* rapid combustion and subsequent inferno like conditions .....}*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2019)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/09/04/coulter-we-dont-trust-you/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So gun rights trump peoples rights?


As long as they're Constitutional Rights.
You have a problem with the Constitution? Comprehension again?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, the old west. There are people that believe the romanticized image of those days and believe, of course, that they would do well and always prevail.


There are? 
Do tell Daffy...


----------



## nononono (Sep 8, 2019)

*Buy Guns/Ammo LEGALLY and stimulate the AMERICAN Economy ....!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So gun rights trump peoples rights?


No


----------



## tenacious (Sep 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Right, I think everyone agrees with that.  But of course, the real question is when does an embryo become a baby?  That's where it gets sticky... 
Which is why I'm for giving people the latitude to make some of those determinations for themselves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Right, I think everyone agrees with that.  But of course, the real question is when does an embryo become a baby?  That's where it gets sticky...
> Which is why I'm for giving people the latitude to make some of those determinations for themselves.


So you think people that voted for Hillary are smart enough to do that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

Can you believe Beto want to confiscate all the ar 15s and AKs is the USA?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Right, I think everyone agrees with that.  But of course, the real question is when does an embryo become a baby?  That's where it gets sticky...
> Which is why I'm for giving people the latitude to make some of those determinations for themselves.


Sticky for those looking to justify abortion...


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2019)

Is tweeting "My AR is ready for you" sufficient to trigger a red-flag response?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Is tweeting "My AR is ready for you" sufficient to trigger a red-flag response?


In your mind it obviously is.
The second amendment protects us from people like you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe Beto want to confiscate all the ar 15s and AKs is the USA?


He’s like a little boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, the old west. There are people that believe the romanticized image of those days and believe, of course, that they would do well and always prevail.


You’re babbling.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In your mind it obviously is.
> The second amendment protects us from people like you.


The 2nd doesn't excuse criminal acts, according to the Supreme Court on numerous occasions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2019)

espola said:


> The 2nd doesn't excuse criminal acts, according to the Supreme Court on numerous occasions.


Which criminal acts are you referring to?


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2019)

*I'm Poopy Beto.....*

*I'm here to take away your AK.....*

*I'm full of shit.*


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which criminal acts are you referring to?


https://codes.findlaw.com/tx/penal-code/penal-sect-42-07.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2019)

espola said:


> https://codes.findlaw.com/tx/penal-code/penal-sect-42-07.html


Ok...
Who got harassed?


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ok...
> Who got harassed?


Circle.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Circle.


I know.
Funny how that works, sherlock.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

Here’s queer Pete.

*Pete Buttigieg Chides Gun Owners Who Have ‘Sense of Manhood’ Wrapped Up in Guns*






Photo courtesy Pete Buttigieg.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2019)

espola said:


> The 2nd doesn't excuse criminal acts, according to the Supreme Court on numerous occasions.


Thanks Captain Obvious


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here’s queer Pete.
> 
> *Pete Buttigieg Chides Gun Owners Who Have ‘Sense of Manhood’ Wrapped Up in Guns*
> 
> ...


No shit. He probably well knows all these closet cases who cover up with their “manly” gun obsession. I know there’s a few of them on here.


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 287869, member: 3299"

No shit. 
*Thanks....not on the forum.*

He probably well knows all these closet cases who 
cover up with their “manly” gun obsession. 
*You've definitely got issues " Messy "....*

I know there’s a few of them on here.
*Yep....you and your other " Logins "....*


/QUOTE



*Just for you " Messy ".....*

*




*

*Monkeying security....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, the old west. There are people that believe the romanticized image of those days and believe, of course, that they would do well and always prevail.


Umm. Word,


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, the old west. There are people that believe the romanticized image of those days and believe, of course, that they would do well and always prevail.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, the old west. There are people that believe the romanticized image of those days and believe, of course, that they would do well and always prevail.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5380


Just in time.

https://americanmilitarynews.com/2019/09/colt-is-ending-production-of-ar-15s/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke&fbclid=IwAR1HstdIBIGpOxKsLjXzgF_gO0NKeP4GSZ47BImbrDfPqjSu9xDAzwnp4-U


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5380


Thank God, because after the way gunsflew off the shelves during the Obama years t has been a huge let down gun sales wise . . . not the use thereof, that has gone up quite a bit, with his blessing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank God, because after the way gunsflew off the shelves during the Obama years t has been a huge let down gun sales wise . . . not the use thereof, that has gone up quite a bit, with his blessing.


Beeto can sell AR-15s but nobody can sell NRA memberships like that skinny little pig nosed pinko, David Hogg.


----------



## messy (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Beeto can sell AR-15s but nobody can sell NRA memberships like that skinny little pig nosed pinko, David Hogg.


Sounds like someone has a crush on the young man whose classmates were all shot up by your kind. Can you please describe more of his body for us?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like someone has a crush on the young man whose classmates were all shot up by your kind. Can you please describe more of his body for us?


Queerly dark, even for you.
You ok?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank God, because after the way gunsflew off the shelves during the Obama years t has been a huge let down gun sales wise . . . not the use thereof, that has gone up quite a bit, with his blessing.


So Trump is a "huge let down gun sales wise..." = more mass shootings?


----------



## messy (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Queerly dark, even for you.
> You ok?


his frame, his facial features. Do go on, you sounded very hot n' bothered.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> his frame, his facial features. Do go on, you sounded very hot n' bothered.


What's the best way to let you down easy?
I dont enjoy making trannies cry.


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> his frame, his facial features.
> 
> Do go on, you sounded very hot n' bothered.



*Ed Buck is callin You......*

*He needs a steady hand with a " Messy " situation*
*that's needling him....*


*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> his frame, his facial features. Do go on, you sounded very hot n' bothered.


This is gettin weird.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's the best way to let you down easy?
> I dont enjoy making trannies cry.


You guys talking about trannies?, I am out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You guys talking about trannies?, I am out.


I think mess has a crush on me.
Can you blame it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's the best way to let you down easy?
> I dont enjoy making trannies cry.


Transpola


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Beeto can sell AR-15s but nobody can sell NRA memberships like that skinny little pig nosed pinko, David Hogg.


I guess not as membership is waning and contributions are at an all time low. Might have something to do with the leadership not reflecting the same opinions of the members . . . just that of manufacturers. Oh yeah and the way they spend the members money ain't making anyone too happy neither, except those driving fancy cars to expensive houses with wives who have enormous expense accounts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Beeto can sell AR-15s but nobody can sell NRA memberships like that skinny little pig nosed pinko, David Hogg.


You people always tell us who scares you most.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *I guess not as membership is waning and contributions are at an all time low. *Might have something to do with the leadership not reflecting the same opinions of the members . . . just that of manufacturers. Oh yeah and the way they spend the members money ain't making anyone too happy neither, except those driving fancy cars to expensive houses with wives who have enormous expense accounts.


All time low? (did you make a little fib?)
Does Hogg know about this?
He needs to get busy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people always tell us who scares you most.


He sold me a 5 year membership.


----------



## messy (Sep 19, 2019)

I wonder why Colt will no longer sell idiots the AR-15?


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Transpola


*" Messy " + Spola =*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why Colt will no longer sell idiots the AR-15?


*Don't you worry...ya little hot mess.....
There's always cold fowties on the shelf
at your favorite run-thru shop n drop 
to accompany you on your midnight rants......





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2019)

Venerable gun manufacturer Colt says it will stop producing the AR-15, among other rifles, for the consumer market in the wake of many recent mass shootings in which suspects used the weapon.

"At the end of the day, we believe it is good sense to follow consumer demand and to adjust as market dynamics change," Dennis Veilleux, president and CEO of Colt, said in a statement. "Colt has been a stout supporter of the Second Amendment for over 180 years, remains so, and will continue to provide its customers with the finest quality firearms in the world."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All time low? (did you make a little fib?)
> Does Hogg know about this?
> He needs to get busy.


More noteworthy than its drop in contributions, though, was its decline in membership dues. The NRA took in more than $128 million in dues last year—a significant sum, but down considerably from the $163 million it took in the year prior. That decline, more than the drop in direct contributions, appears to indicate a dwindling, if still formidable, base of public support. 

https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-nra-just-reported-losing-dollar55-million-in-income


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More noteworthy than its drop in contributions, though, was its decline in membership dues. The NRA took in more than $128 million in dues last year—a significant sum, but down considerably from the $163 million it took in the year prior. That decline, more than the drop in direct contributions, appears to indicate a dwindling, if still formidable, base of public support.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-nra-just-reported-losing-dollar55-million-in-income


They love having a democrat president.
It really brings in the $$$$.

"All time low"?... nope.
Its ok, Im used to you stretching the truth.


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 288839, member: 1707"

Venerable gun manufacturer Colt says it will stop producing the AR-15, 
among other rifles, for the consumer market in the wake of many recent 
mass shootings in which suspects used the weapon.

"At the end of the day, we believe it is good sense to follow consumer 
demand and to adjust as market dynamics change," Dennis Veilleux, 
president and CEO of Colt, said in a statement. "Colt has been a stout 
supporter of the Second Amendment for over 180 years, remains so, 
and will continue to provide its customers with the finest quality firearms in the world."

/QUOTE


*Oh Rodent.....*





*




*


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2019)

*Guns are how a Civil War ends. Politics is how they begin.
-- Daniel Greenfield*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think mess has a crush on me.
> Can you blame it?


No, must be the hair.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why Colt will no longer sell idiots the AR-15?


You didnʻt ask them why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why Colt will no longer sell idiots the AR-15?


Very disappointing, Colt makes the best firearms for my money.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They love having a democrat president.
> It really brings in the $$$$.
> 
> "All time low"?... nope.
> Its ok, Im used to you stretching the truth.


Only those who seek to be assholes join the NRA these days, good luck with that.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why Colt will no longer sell idiots the AR-15?


They are losing money because of cheap imitators.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only those who seek to be assholes join the NRA these days, good luck with that.


So because you were born an asshole, that makes you better than me?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only those who seek to be assholes join the NRA these days, good luck with that.


One more post from Daffy to be placed in the "The next post will be dumber than the last" category.
You really should shut the f'up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Very disappointing, Colt makes the best firearms for my money.


You can build your own AR 15, customize it the way you want it and do it inexpensively...


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only those who seek to be assholes join the NRA
> these days, good luck with that
> 
> .



*That type of statement is better used describing individuals*
*who currently support/join the Democratic Party.....*

*Last I checked the NRA :*

*They support Gun Safety.*
*They support BACKGROUND Checks...*
*They support removal of weapons from a dangerous individual....*
*They DO NOT ENDORSE any of the Ideas Democrats accuse them of...*
*They SUPPORTED the NCIS consistently from conception til currently...*

*You have presented yet another hollow regurgitated talking point*
*from Socialist/Progressive/Liberals who want to disarm the American*
*public due to actions YOUR party created over the decades...*

*Two come to mind rather quickly...*

*1. Lack of Parenting.*
*2. Lack of PROPER education in schools.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> They are losing money because of cheap imitators.


Nothing worse than a cheap gun.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You can build your own AR 15, customize it the way you want it and do it inexpensively...


Yes, but for me I would rather pay the price for a little peace of mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> One more post from Daffy to be placed in the "The next post will be dumber than the last" category.
> You really should shut the f'up.


OBVI


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You can build your own AR 15, customize it the way you want it and do it inexpensively...


Make your own bump stock?






What I first thought was a grenade launcher leaning on the corner might actually be a spud gun.  Hmmm--if the spud gun barrel were the right size, could it also function as a grenade launcher?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Make your own bump stock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why have limits or regulations at all? Machine guns, bazookas, armored cars, cyanide bombs, mustard gas, land mines . . . all for self protection of course!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> One more post from Daffy to be placed in the "The next post will be dumber than the last" category.
> You really should shut the f'up.


Now you are just being silly. Go back and play with your toy soldiers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now you are just being silly. Go back and play with your toy soldiers.


Add another to the list...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why have limits or regulations at all? Machine guns, bazookas, armored cars, cyanide bombs, mustard gas, land mines . . . all for self protection of course!


Jump the shark much?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing worse than a cheap gun.


No gun?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Make your own bump stock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it possible for the average joe to build a state of the art rifle at home?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why have limits or regulations at all? Machine guns, bazookas, armored cars, cyanide bombs, mustard gas, land mines . . . all for self protection of course!


Regulations are for idiots who post shit like you just did.
Most of us are sane.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is it possible for the average joe to build a state of the art rifle at home?


A shotgun would be easy for anyone who took high school shop and studied a few videos.  You could even make a short-barreled one without cutting one down illegally (although I think possession would still be a crime).  Rifling would be a bigger challenge or it might need an above-average mill in your garage.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

espola said:


> A shotgun would be easy for anyone who took high school shop and studied a few videos.  You could even make a short-barreled one without cutting one down illegally (although I think possession would still be a crime).  Rifling would be a bigger challenge or it might need an above-average mill in your garage.


Cant anyone buy a rifle barrel already made?
I think a shotgun has to be 26 inches in California. Still pretty short.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2019)

*Homemade AR-15: I Built a Semi-Automatic Rifle in My Kitchen*
*Yes, this is possible. *

*It was delicate work. Trying to mill out too much aluminum at once risked shattering the end mill. Go slow and it cuts aluminum like butter. Go too fast and you can, as I learned the hard way, shatter an end mill. Three hours of work later, the job was done. The milled pocket exposed raw aluminum—and the result wasn’t pretty. My first complete lower looked like a monkey made it with a Dremel tool. But the mess was on the inside of the rifle, and once I had installed the proper parts, nobody was going to notice.*

I built a semi-automatic rifle in my kitchen. I’ll bet that’s one sentence you’d never thought you’d hear. Neither did I, until the day I decided to do it.
The job required drilling aluminum, and tiny shards and slivers of metal were going to fly everywhere. It’s not something you want to do over carpet, so I decided to do it in my kitchen.

Did it work? Hell yes, it did. After three hours of work with light tools, I had built the essential component of an AR-15 rifle. America has now reached a point where people can construct modern weapons in their kitchens.

Is this awesome, crazy—or both?
In my extended group of friends, seven of us own AR-15-type rifles. Perhaps not coincidentally, we each bought one after turning 40.
Buying this kind of rifle is the modern version of getting a Corvette during your mid-life crisis—but cheaper and probably less dangerous.

There’s a subculture—and cottage industry to support it—around AR-15 rifles. After adding accessories to my first rifle, swapping out parts and purchasing tools, I realized I had a knack for it.

I was an AR-15 grease monkey. During the course of several projects, I’d built an entire rifle from scratch. But I’d never built the lower receiver of an AR-15. By U.S. government standards, I’d be manufacturing a firearm.
The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms controls the sale of AR-15 lower receivers. As far as the law is concerned, the lower receiver is the weapon. It’s one of the few parts you absolutely need to make a functioning firearm, and they’re usually stamped with a serial number.

AR-15 enthusiasts who build their rifles at home must go to a gun store to buy a complete lower receiver. They undergo a federal background check, and other state laws—such as a 10-day waiting period—may apply.
But there’s a way to dispense with the background check and other state laws—and that’s a so-called “80-percent” lower receiver. This is a lower receiver with only four-fifths of the aluminum finishing done. You do the rest yourself.

The ATF recognizes the right of Americans to build their own firearms. It also recognizes that a lower receiver, only 80-percent finished, is technically not a firearm and thus not subject to regulation.
Anyone can go online and order an unfinished lower receiver for delivery to his or her home. All you need to finish it is a router, hand drill, vise and drill bits. Patience, a willingness to follow directions and more patience are also essential.

Once you’ve completed the remaining 20 percent of the machining, you’ve got yourself what the ATF considers a firearm. You don’t have to register it, do a background check or add a serial number. You can now buy the rest of the rifle off the shelf and build it yourself.

The idea of completing the circle by building my own AR-15 lower was something I couldn’t get out of my head. The zen aspect—like completing a bonsai tree by trimming away everything that wasn’t the tree—held particular appeal.
My first stop was a company in Santa Ana, California that makes 80-percent lower receivers. I bought the receiver, a jig—which showed me what to mill—and a drill bit kit.
To round out my supplies, I ordered a router—the kind that builds furniture—from Amazon. I would use my own electric drill.

I assembled the vise in my kitchen and went to work. This would be my first time working with metal. First, I drilled six holes into the top of the lower receiver. As I drilled into the receiver’s 6061 aluminum body, tiny pieces of metal piled up on the floor.

Starting now, I was across the legal Rubicon. Once I’d drilled out the tiniest bit of aluminum from the lower, this hunk of metal legally became, according to the ATF, an “other” firearm.

After I drilled out the holes, I turned to the router. Using an end mill, I slowly connected the freshly-drilled holes, forming a pocket where I’d later insert the trigger and safety.
It was delicate work. Trying to mill out too much aluminum at once risked shattering the end mill. Go slow and it cuts aluminum like butter. Go too fast and you can, as I learned the hard way, shatter an end mill.

Three hours of work later, the job was done. The milled pocket exposed raw aluminum—and the result wasn’t pretty. My first complete lower looked like a monkey made it with a Dremel tool.

But the mess was on the inside of the rifle, and once I had installed the proper parts, nobody was going to notice.
Should people be concerned that you can make a gun with a 30-round magazine in your own home, completely undetected by the government?

Theoretically, yes. Just like theoretically, it’s not a good idea to let people own cars that drive 200 miles per hour.

The reality is that Americans use AR-15s and their assorted variants in a surprisingly small number of gun crimes. In 2013, the latest year for which the FBI has statistics, 12,253 people were murdered in America. Of those, handgun deaths comprised 5,782.

Total long gun deaths, covering everything from hunting rifles to AR-15s, comprised 285. By comparison, in 2011 Americans killed 428 of their fellow citizens with blunt objects, such as clubs and hammers.
AR-15s may seem like an ideal weapon for criminals, but most of them are more than 30 inches long, making them really, really hard to hide. A criminal has to conceal a gun before—and often after—committing a crime. It’s no coincidence that handguns outnumber rifles 20 to one in gun-related homicides.

Still, not everyone needs to be discreet. Some, like mass shooters, just want to kill a lot of people.

Will people like these circumvent the law and mill out their own 80-percent receivers? There are always exceptions, but generally no. Education and personality factors create a threshold not everyone can cross.

If you’re a regular person, it’s not difficult to build an AR-15. If you’re an outlier, beset by a mental health issues that warp your perception of reality, it’s probably not going to work out for you.
Back at my desk, I took the finished lower and set about making it into a functional weapon. I installed the trigger, safety selector and other parts inside the newly-milled pocket.

To my mild surprise, everything fit. The safety selector, in particular, has a gritty feel to it. But it works.

A quick confession—my new firearm isn’t technically an AR-15, but an AR-10. This variant is similar except that it fires a more powerful 7.62-millimeter NATO bullet, compared to the standard AR-15’s 5.56-millimeter round.

I haven’t turned it into a full-fledged rifle, yet. I didn’t build the lower receiver just so I could add a weapon to my collection.

I did it because I could.

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/homemade-ar-15-i-built-semi-automatic-rifle-my-kitchen-23496


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cant anyone buy a rifle barrel already made?
> I think a shotgun has to be 26 inches in California. Still pretty short.


Yes you can buy barrels.
https://www.gunpartscorp.com/category/barrels

https://www.gunbroker.com/Rifle-Barrels/search

There are hundreds of suppliers...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Regulations are for idiots who post shit like you just did.
> Most of us are sane.


Where is the line to be drawn?

. . . and "most of us"? Do you consider Donald Trump sane? Dylan Roof?


----------



## messy (Sep 20, 2019)

*Gun worshippers are latent homosexuals who hate their own secret homosexuality*
One time I visited India and Taj Majal. The temple area is riddled with huge statues that clearly depict erect penises. I was looking at them when a swarthty local guy came to me and asked me if I knew what the statues were about. Being polite and thinking that maybe there's some fascinating Indian mythology behind their obvious shape and form, I told him that no I don't know what they're about. He smirked and whispered to me like a school kid sharing a dirty secret: "They're Lingams or Lings. You know, male sexual organs. Penises." I was like WTF, anyone can see that. But apparently to people in India it is some sort of a religious secret and people are (at least in public) oblivious to the obvious shape of the statues. 

Anyhow, that's also how the pro-gun people and gun owners seem to treat their precious guns. They're completely oblivious to the homosexual undertone there is to their passion about guns and the guns themselves. To anyone else, their fascination for hard, powerful, long barreled gun with tons of penetration power is an obvious penis substitute. The gun people don't see how homoerotically rooted their gun enthusiasm really is. They keep cleaning it, like to show it (showing inordinate pride about it), they openly admire other guys' guns, they gently stroke it, and get a tremendous kick out of firing it (equivalent of orgasm and ejaculation). They cherish and worship guns like many men cherish and worship their penis.

It's no wonder they are unable to recognize this latent homosexuality. The pro-gun people are often fanatic anti-homosexuality people and one of the worst things you can do to them is to call them gay. It doesn't matter if you're straight or gay, being called gay shouldn't matter at all *if* you are secure in your own sexuality. It's a very telling reaction if someone gets upset when he gets called gay: he's not secure in his own sexuality and most certainly harbors secret homosexual fantasies that he can't admit even to himself. 

Any anti-gun agenda is a anathema to them. Any opposition is always highly personal - as if someone had called their penis small and inadequate. Some men get offended in a similar way when they're pointed out that only people who have a penis can rape. The gun owners get offended when they're pointed out that guns kill people. WTF? That's what they're made for. All talk about target shooting, hunting or self-protection is just sugar coating the real issue. The guns are made to take lives. Yet, saying so out loud seems to invoke an emotionally charged response ever time and pre-programmed nonsense responses like "No. People kill people. Guns don't kill people". As if people killing people somehow absolves guns that kill people.

So, grow up and give away your guns and stop worshipping them. Hey, it's ok to be openly gay! You don't need your penis substitute.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where is the line to be drawn?
> 
> . . . and "most of us"? Do you consider Donald Trump sane? Dylan Roof?


Lines have been drawn.
Get help.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

messy said:


> *Gun worshippers are latent homosexuals who hate their own secret homosexuality*
> One time I visited India and Taj Majal. The temple area is riddled with huge statues that clearly depict erect penises. I was looking at them when a swarthty local guy came to me and asked me if I knew what the statues were about. Being polite and thinking that maybe there's some fascinating Indian mythology behind their obvious shape and form, I told him that no I don't know what they're about. He smirked and whispered to me like a school kid sharing a dirty secret: "They're Lingams or Lings. You know, male sexual organs. Penises." I was like WTF, anyone can see that. But apparently to people in India it is some sort of a religious secret and people are (at least in public) oblivious to the obvious shape of the statues.
> 
> Anyhow, that's also how the pro-gun people and gun owners seem to treat their precious guns. They're completely oblivious to the homosexual undertone there is to their passion about guns and the guns themselves. To anyone else, their fascination for hard, powerful, long barreled gun with tons of penetration power is an obvious penis substitute. The gun people don't see how homoerotically rooted their gun enthusiasm really is. They keep cleaning it, like to show it (showing inordinate pride about it), they openly admire other guys' guns, they gently stroke it, and get a tremendous kick out of firing it (equivalent of orgasm and ejaculation). They cherish and worship guns like many men cherish and worship their penis.
> ...


Coocoo.
See my last post to huspola


----------



## messy (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Coocoo.
> See my last post to huspola


You’d be happy with 26 inches, wouldn’t you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No gun?


Nice one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lines have been drawn.
> Get help.


They aren't effective in this country. Other countries have guns, video games, sexually repressed men and "others" to demonize for their downfalls. Yet they don't have the mass shootings we do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

messy said:


> You’d be happy with 26 inches, wouldn’t you?


Minimum barrel length 18 inches.
Minimum total length 26 inches.
Have all the jollies you want with that.
Try not to hurt yourself, freak.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They aren't effective in this country. Other countries have guns, video games, sexually repressed men and "others" to demonize for their downfalls. Yet they don't have the mass shootings we do.





Hüsker Dü said:


> They aren't effective in this country. Other countries have guns, video games, sexually repressed men and "others" to demonize for their downfalls. Yet they don't have the mass shootings we do.


Bye, and Buh-bye.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bye, and Buh-bye.


Don't run off and cry now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't run off and cry now.


Love it ‘r leave it.
You not happy with our country and her bill of rights, gtfoh.

Bye.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is it possible for the average joe to build a state of the art rifle at home?


Hey.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Love it ‘r leave it.
> You not happy with our country and her bill of rights, gtfoh.
> 
> Bye.


Do you find bliss in your self imposed ignorance?


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Minimum barrel length 18 inches.
> Minimum total length 26 inches.
> Have all the jollies you want with that.
> Try not to hurt yourself, freak.


Listen, it's not hard to understand what you're seeking as you lovingly describe the gun shaft lengths you desire.
Your macho gun love reveals all too clearly your latencies and, more importantly, that feeling of powerlessness in the world.
Any other view of it (e.g. protection from tyranny) would be irrational and you're not irrational.
You're just operating on a subconscious level, is all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> *Gun worshippers are latent homosexuals who hate their own secret homosexuality*
> One time I visited India and Taj Majal. The temple area is riddled with huge statues that clearly depict erect penises. I was looking at them when a swarthty local guy came to me and asked me if I knew what the statues were about. Being polite and thinking that maybe there's some fascinating Indian mythology behind their obvious shape and form, I told him that no I don't know what they're about. He smirked and whispered to me like a school kid sharing a dirty secret: "They're Lingams or Lings. You know, male sexual organs. Penises." I was like WTF, anyone can see that. But apparently to people in India it is some sort of a religious secret and people are (at least in public) oblivious to the obvious shape of the statues.
> 
> Anyhow, that's also how the pro-gun people and gun owners seem to treat their precious guns. They're completely oblivious to the homosexual undertone there is to their passion about guns and the guns themselves. To anyone else, their fascination for hard, powerful, long barreled gun with tons of penetration power is an obvious penis substitute. The gun people don't see how homoerotically rooted their gun enthusiasm really is. They keep cleaning it, like to show it (showing inordinate pride about it), they openly admire other guys' guns, they gently stroke it, and get a tremendous kick out of firing it (equivalent of orgasm and ejaculation). They cherish and worship guns like many men cherish and worship their penis.
> ...


So now you are bashing queers with little dicks?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey.


Shhhh.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Listen, it's not hard to understand what you're seeking as you lovingly describe the gun shaft lengths you desire.
> Your macho gun love reveals all too clearly your latencies and, more importantly, that feeling of powerlessness in the world.
> Any other view of it (e.g. protection from tyranny) would be irrational and you're not irrational.
> You're just operating on a subconscious level, is all.


Careful, you can go blind doing that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Listen, it's not hard to understand what you're seeking as you lovingly describe the gun shaft lengths you desire.
> Your macho gun love reveals all too clearly your latencies and, more importantly, that feeling of powerlessness in the world.
> Any other view of it (e.g. protection from tyranny) would be irrational and you're not irrational.
> You're just operating on a subconscious level, is all.


Those who can, do
Those who can't talk about it

Like with most blowhards I am suspect of everything these t-swallowers claim


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you find bliss in your self imposed ignorance?


You still here?
I figured you'd be in one of those other countries by now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So now you are bashing queers with little dicks?


Trannys dont like queers, I guess.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cant anyone buy a rifle barrel already made?


The Ikea method?  "I built this bookshelf myself, with only one tool."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You still here?
> I figured you'd be in one of those other countries by now.


You seem to be confusing America with some white nationalist utopia you've dreamed up. As I told you before Russia is as close as you will get to that, happy hunting comrade.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to be confusing America with some white nationalist utopia you've dreamed up. As I told you before Russia is as close as you will get to that, happy hunting comrade.


If you dont like freedom, go somewhere that doesnt have a bill of rights.
If you want government to protect you by restricting your rights, there are countries that will be a better fit for you.
Our country has a constitution that was designed to restrict government.
Not confusing at all.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2019)

*






Hangs in my House along with the Declaration of Independence....!*


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a dweeb.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you dont like freedom, go somewhere that doesnt have a bill of rights.
> If you want government to protect you by restricting your rights, there are countries that will be a better fit for you.
> Our country has a constitution that was designed to restrict government.
> Not confusing at all.


You are babbling.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Shhhh.


I never really thought of myself as average.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> What a dweeb.


Dweeb? How old are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you dont like freedom, go somewhere that doesnt have a bill of rights.
> If you want government to protect you by restricting your rights, there are countries that will be a better fit for you.
> Our country has a constitution that was designed to restrict government.
> Not confusing at all.


Tell us about the title of nobility clause*.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I never really thought of myself as average.


I think Im the only one that thinks of myself as average.
Everyone else thinks theyre frigg'n Einstein.
Maybe thats why Im stuck in the 3%.

You're no elite either.
Probably deplorable, and a 3%er for sure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell us about the title of nobility clause*.*


How many of you are there?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many of you are there?


Don't wanna go there eh, I can see why.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many of you are there?


Paranoid much?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those who can, do
> Those who can't talk about it
> 
> Like with most blowhards I am suspect of everything these t-swallowers claim


Another projection posting by the #1 stereotyping asswipe in the kitchen.
You really should shut the f'up....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't wanna go there eh, I can see why.


Why?
You said, "Tell us" about the nobility clause, not, "Tell me", so I just wondered how many of you there are.
Since you responded twice, is it two of you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't wanna go there eh, I can see why.


Of course the stormtrooper doesn't tell you about what t is really doing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why?
> You said, "Tell us" about the nobility clause, not, "Tell me", so I just wondered how many of you there are.
> Since you responded twice, is it two of you?


More deflection eh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think Im the only one that thinks of myself as average.
> Everyone else thinks theyre frigg'n Einstein.
> Maybe thats why Im stuck in the 3%.
> 
> ...


We are all Einstein compared to these lefties in here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More deflection eh?


"eh"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We are all Einstein compared to these lefties in here.


Thats not fair.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course the stormtrooper doesn't tell you about what t is really doing.


What Stormtrooper?
Not a big Star Wars fan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

Which one of you douchebags said there are no journalists at Breitbart?
*Breitbart’s AWR Hawkins Wins 2019 Journalist of Year*





AWR Hawkins/Breitbart News
BREITBART NEWS21 Sep 2019457
1:26
*Breitbart News’s AWR Hawkins won the 2019 Journalist of the Year award at the 34th Annual Gun Rights Policy Conference.*

The conference, held in Phoenix, Arizona, is sponsored by the Second Amendment Foundation (SAF).

SAF Founder Alan Gottlieb commented on Hawkins’ winning the award by saying, “AWR Hawkins winning this award was truly validated by applause from the more than 1,100 gun rights activists and supporters in the room.”

Hawkins said, “I am humbled by the award. I don’t sit around and type news articles on the Second Amendment and think that awards might be given for it. This is an exceptional honor.”

Hawkins previously won the Journalist of the Year Award in 2015 and 2017 and won Gun Rights Defender of the Year in 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

Self-defense via “assault weapon”? Three masked teens open fire on Georgia homeowner — and don’t live to regret it

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 5:31 pm on September 17, 2019 

Kudos to CNN for covering this story out of Georgia, especially in this political atmosphere. As politicians insist that so-called “assault weapons” are not legitimate self-defense firearms, one man may have proven them wrong. Police now believe that a homeowner armed with a “semi-automatic rifle” acted in self-defense in killing three teenage intruders after they opened fire on him:







A Georgia homeowner shot and killed three teens as they approached his residence with their faces covered, authorities said.

The masked teens — a 15-year-old and two 16-year-olds — approached three residents around 4 a.m. Monday at the front yard of a home just outside Conyers and tried to rob them, the Rockdale County Sheriff’s Office said.

One of the would-be robbers took out a gun and fired shots at them before one of the residents returned fire, authorities said.

“The victims of the attempted robbery were all uninjured, but the three attempted robbery suspects were all shot during the exchange of gunfire and succumbed to their injuries, one on scene and two at a local hospital after being transported,” the sheriff’s department said in a news release.

So far the exact type of weapon used in self-defense has not been identified. However, a neighbor described the sound as an “assault weapon,” and WSB-TV in Atlanta confirmed itto be a long-barrel semi-automatic:








A neighbor heard the gunfire and ran out to help.

“It was five shots and then it sounded like a handgun. Then I heard somebody have an assault rifle. And it was a slew of shots that came out,” neighbor Carlos Watson said.

Deputies say they still don’t know who owned the two guns they found.

Investigators say three people were at the home, including a woman, when the shooting happened.

The homeowner who shot the masked intruder is a man. Neighbors say he’s a truck driver who owns a semi-automatic rifle and is highly protective of his mother.

This is nothing to gloat about. It’s an immense tragedy for all involved, as the woman interviewed makes very clear. The homeowner is apparently a nice and generous man in addition to being protective of his mother, and will have to live with this outcome for the rest of his life. Three teens who might otherwise have had promise are now dead. Furthermore, police will continue to investigate this for some time, and the details may change significantly. If the homeowner did not act lawfully, we’ll know soon enough.







However, let’s put this tragedy in its proper perspective, at least for what we know at the moment. The three teens started this incident by showing up in masks and opening fire on the homeowner and residents. Regardless of whether they were teens or not, _they were trying to rob and kill people_. That’s the clear conclusion when people fire bullets at other people, after all. Don’t start trouble and there won’t _be_ trouble — and then you never have to worry about having “ran into a man with a bigger gun.”






The homeowner has the natural and legal right to use lethal force in self-defense to the point where the obvious threat to his life and others is stopped. Despite the angry protests from friends and family of these teens, self-defense is not limited to the same number or caliber of shots fired at victims. Proportionality is calculated to the reasonable threat, not the specifics of the lethal response. Having a more powerful and accurate weapon, whether it can be classified as an “assault weapon” or not, likely saved the lives of the homeowner and residents in this instance — along with better expertise in using it, one might imagine.






The problem with higher-powered and more accurate firearms isn’t that law-abiding citizens own them. It’s that too many criminals get their hands on them, and usually after having been cycled several times through the criminal justice system. We need to focus on the criminals, not the caliber and capacity of common-use weapons and magazines people own — and sometimes have to use — for self-defense.


----------



## messy (Sep 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which one of you douchebags said there are no journalists at Breitbart?
> *Breitbart’s AWR Hawkins Wins 2019 Journalist of Year*
> 
> 
> ...


It is true about the Democrat elitists. I mean, there’s a whole world of ignorant half-wits out there, such as everybody involved with the above article, that gather and vote and stuff, that I just try to pretend don’t exist. What the heck happened to us? Is it the education system? How did so many of us become so damn dumb? I think Fox News has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> How did so many of us become so damn dumb?


Baby steps.


----------



## messy (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Baby steps.


You're right; it must have been over time. When they elected W twice, they were joined by normal people. But their ranks grew and grew, so by the time Trump came around, there were enough of them, including local dumbshit Congresspeople, to really move the idiot ball forward and get the whole Trump thing done.
For those keeping score, I grew up in So Cal in the 70's and had many days when it became painful to breathe after a day of running around. Over the huge objections of the carmakers, CA stood alone in requiring catalytic converters and saved our air. Trump now says we can't do that anymore.
Also this week, although Mueller couldn't prove that Russia's assistance of Trump was helped by T's own people, we now have the possibility that Trump asked Ukraine for assistance. Let's see the transcript!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You're right; it must have been over time. When they elected W twice, they were joined by normal people. But their ranks grew and grew, so by the time Trump came around, there were enough of them, including local dumbshit Congresspeople, to really move the idiot ball forward and get the whole Trump thing done.
> For those keeping score, I grew up in So Cal in the 70's and had many days when it became painful to breathe after a day of running around. Over the huge objections of the carmakers, CA stood alone in requiring catalytic converters and saved our air. Trump now says we can't do that anymore.
> Also this week, although Mueller couldn't prove that Russia's assistance of Trump was helped by T's own people, we now have the possibility that Trump asked Ukraine for assistance. Let's see the transcript!


The catalytic converter was a great idea for the time and technology of the 70s era.
How effective is it today, with the fuel injection technology we have now?
Why is it still mandated?


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The catalytic converter was a great idea for the time and technology of the 70s era.
> How effective is it today, with the fuel injection technology we have now?
> Why is it still mandated?


They reduce oxides of nitrogen (the primary component of smog) back to nitrogen gas, the primary component of the atmosphere.  NOx residues are unavoidable when burning things in the available air.  Nitrogen + oxygen + heat => NOx.

When I had to have the converter on my old truck replaced a few years back, the NOx numbers went from a little over 600 (just failing) to 1.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> They reduce oxides of nitrogen (the primary component of smog) back to nitrogen gas, the primary component of the atmosphere.  NOx residues are unavoidable when burning things in the available air.  Nitrogen + oxygen + heat => NOx.
> 
> When I had to have the converter on my old truck replaced a few years back, the NOx numbers went from a little over 600 (just failing) to 1.


I thought its main purpose was to burn the unburnt fuel that was problematic with a carburated system.
Since it decreases fuel efficiency, how effective is it with today's computer controlled, fuel injection systems?
When you add the extra fuel burned, against the amount of smog elimination from a modern system, what is the bottom line?


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought its main purpose was to burn the unburnt fuel that was problematic with a carburated system.
> Since it decreases fuel efficiency, how effective is it with today's computer controlled, fuel injection systems?
> When you add the extra fuel burned, against the amount of smog elimination from a modern system, what is the bottom line?


It depends to some degree on burning the residual hydrocarbons as a source of heat to make the catalysts more effective, but it will also work almost as well just using the heat already in the exhaust gases after the engine warms up.

Another clever idea in modern engine controls is the residual oxygen sensor, which is located in the exhaust stream ahead of the catalytic converter.  It feeds its readings into the engine computer which adjusts the fuel injectors so that there is just enough oxygen left over in the exhaust so that the converter will work optimally.

The bottom line is cleaner air.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> It depends to some degree on burning the residual hydrocarbons as a source of heat to make the catalysts more effective, but it will also work almost as well just using the heat already in the exhaust gases after the engine warms up.
> 
> Another clever idea in modern engine controls is the residual oxygen sensor, which is located in the exhaust stream ahead of the catalytic converter.  It feeds its readings into the engine computer which adjusts the fuel injectors so that there is just enough oxygen left over in the exhaust so that the converter will work optimally.
> 
> The bottom line is cleaner air.


If the bottom line is burning more fuel for cleaner air, how much cleaner vs. how much fuel is the question.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If the bottom line is burning more fuel for cleaner air, how much cleaner vs. how much fuel is the question.


The "more fuel" that is burning in the catalytic converter would have otherwise passed out the tailpipe unburned.

Do you have an alternative technology to propose?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> It is true about the Democrat elitists. I mean, there’s a whole world of ignorant half-wits out there, such as everybody involved with the above article, that gather and vote and stuff, that I just try to pretend don’t exist. What the heck happened to us? Is it the education system? How did so many of us become so damn dumb? I think Fox News has a lot to do with it.


Hillary’s nomination was The fault of Fox News?  “How did so many (3 million) of us (you) become so damn dumb?”


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> What a dweeb.


*I'll take dweeb all day long....!

Now let's very briefly look at YOUR extended reputation
on just this Forum as a.....

Filthy
Disgusting
Rotten
Liar
Perv
Socialist
Criminal
Democrat


and.........

Last but not least " One Ignorant SOB "....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You're right; it must have been over time. When they elected W twice, they were joined by normal people. But their ranks grew and grew, so by the time Trump came around, there were enough of them, including local dumbshit Congresspeople, to really move the idiot ball forward and get the whole Trump thing done.
> For those keeping score, I grew up in So Cal in the 70's and had many days when it became painful to breathe after a day of running around. Over the huge objections of the carmakers, CA stood alone in requiring catalytic converters and saved our air. Trump now says we can't do that anymore.
> Also this week, although Mueller couldn't prove that Russia's assistance of Trump was helped by T's own people, we now have the possibility that Trump asked Ukraine for assistance. Let's see the transcript!


Not so sure Biden wants this to go very far.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You're right; it must have been over time. When they elected W twice, they were joined by normal people. But their ranks grew and grew, so by the time Trump came around, there were enough of them, including local dumbshit Congresspeople, to really move the idiot ball forward and get the whole Trump thing done.
> For those keeping score, I grew up in So Cal in the 70's and had many days when it became painful to breathe after a day of running around. Over the huge objections of the carmakers, CA stood alone in requiring catalytic converters and saved our air. Trump now says we can't do that anymore.
> Also this week, although Mueller couldn't prove that Russia's assistance of Trump was helped by T's own people, we now have the possibility that Trump asked Ukraine for assistance. Let's see the transcript!


How much cleaner would the air be if there weren’t 10 million illegals in Ca?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You're right; it must have been over time. When they elected W twice, they were joined by normal people. But their ranks grew and grew, so by the time Trump came around, there were enough of them, including local dumbshit Congresspeople, to really move the idiot ball forward and get the whole Trump thing done.
> For those keeping score, I grew up in So Cal in the 70's and had many days when it became painful to breathe after a day of running around. Over the huge objections of the carmakers, CA stood alone in requiring catalytic converters and saved our air. Trump now says we can't do that anymore.
> Also this week, although Mueller couldn't prove that Russia's assistance of Trump was helped by T's own people, we now have the possibility that Trump asked Ukraine for assistance. Let's see the transcript!


Nutterism.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The "more fuel" that is burning in the catalytic converter
> would have otherwise passed out the tailpipe unburned.
> 
> Do you have an alternative technology to propose?


*The only reason " unused " fuel would be present in a
Catalytic Convertor is due to poor fuel management....
Go get YOUR import truck maintained properly Spola....

And speaking of " unused " fuel...
Would it be a ..
Solid, a Liquid, a Particulate, a Vapor ...?*
*What are the long term consequences of running *
*" unused " fuel thru Catalytic Convertors....?*

*As for an " Alternative " technology.....*
*How about this....*





*Vehicle....*

*or*

*This....*

*




Vehicle....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> The "more fuel" that is burning in the catalytic converter would have otherwise passed out the tailpipe unburned.


, catalytic converters indirectly reduce fuel consumption. For catalytic converters to work properly they require (as in MUST have) a precise balance of fuel and air called a *Stoichiometric* ratio. (Green line below) In a gasoline this means 14.7:1 by mass. (Air mass: Fuel mass). This is the ratio that yields the best (lowest) emissions result.

The best fuel economy ratio is about 16.1/16.2:1, a “lean” mixture that would take you much farther on a gallon of gas. (Purple line below)

Unfortunately Oxides of Nitrogen “NOx”, which enjoy a fairly low value with a properly fed catalytic converter, triple when the engine is tuned for maximum economy.

If one simply removes the catalytic converter, fuel economy won’t change much but if the engine management system is reset without regard to the converter’s needs, then you would get much better fuel economy.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> , catalytic converters indirectly reduce fuel consumption. For catalytic converters to work properly they require (as in MUST have) a precise balance of fuel and air called a *Stoichiometric* ratio. (Green line below) In a gasoline this means 14.7:1 by mass. (Air mass: Fuel mass). This is the ratio that yields the best (lowest) emissions result.
> 
> The best fuel economy ratio is about 16.1/16.2:1, a “lean” mixture that would take you much farther on a gallon of gas. (Purple line below)
> 
> ...


"Unfortunately Oxides of Nitrogen “NOx”, which enjoy a fairly low value with a properly fed catalytic converter, triple when the engine is tuned for maximum economy."


----------



## messy (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought its main purpose was to burn the unburnt fuel that was problematic with a carburated system.
> Since it decreases fuel efficiency, how effective is it with today's computer controlled, fuel injection systems?
> When you add the extra fuel burned, against the amount of smog elimination from a modern system, what is the bottom line?


I don’t know but the massive air quality difference from that and other regulations speaks for itself and is not debatable. 
There was always substantial opposition from entrenched corporate interests.
Trump wants to end our state’s ability to mandate such regulations.
Now, he has all of his idiots on the side of the entrenched corporate interests. 
It’s fascinating.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 289307, member: 3299"

You're right; it must have been over time. 
When they elected W twice, they were joined by normal people. 
But their ranks grew and grew, so by the time Trump came around, 
there were enough of them, including local dumbshit Congresspeople, 
to really move the idiot ball forward and get the whole Trump thing done.
For those keeping score, I grew up in So Cal in the 70's and had many days 
when it became painful to breathe after a day of running around. 
Over the huge objections of the carmakers, CA stood alone in requiring 
catalytic converters and saved our air. 
Trump now says we can't do that anymore.
Also this week, although Mueller couldn't prove that Russia's assistance 
of Trump was helped by T's own people, we now have the possibility that 
Trump asked Ukraine for assistance. 

Let's see the transcript!
*If you did your " Do Diligence " you would not*
*be making that request....*


/QUOTE

*Here...

without even posting a link so YOU will be forced to verify.
Joe Biden and his son are in Deep Trouble, and he knows it.
The financial shenanigans that were played in the Ukraine
during the run up to the 2016 election are ALL on HRC's and
Joe Biden's plates ....
You know it, because it's out there in the News. CNN, MSNBC 
ABC, CBS and the other MSM " Pravda " News organizations 
are twisting themselves into pretzels to cover for the TRUTH 
that will further expose the deep corruption involved with 
the previous administration.... One word describes Joe Biden
at this point " Toast ".....and he knows it...!
This whole Evil Criminally Corrupt operation the Obama
Cabal put together in an attempt to keep Trump out of
Office, then to try and remove him with a coup has been exposed....
You just cannot admit to the Democratic Wart on your nose yet !
At some point you will actually see it and then remove it...*
*I " Hope " !*
*And boy would that be a " Change "....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> "Unfortunately Oxides of Nitrogen “NOx”, which enjoy a fairly low value with a properly fed catalytic converter, triple when the engine is tuned for maximum economy."


 The trade off seems to be worthwhile for now, but as fuel efficiency increases, the returns on old technology decrease.
The key is to burn all the fuel as cleanly and effectively as possible.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know but the massive air quality difference from that and other regulations speaks for itself and is not debatable.
> There was always substantial opposition from entrenched corporate interests.
> Trump wants to end our state’s ability to mandate such regulations.
> Now, he has all of his idiots on the side of the entrenched corporate interests.
> It’s fascinating.


The national standards for ecology and fuel economy are something we need to balance against California's draconian response.
We have an unelected board of policy makers (CARB) who dictate what standards California residents must comply with.
Trump is not talking about eliminating the catalytic converter.
He simply wants to reign in an out of control California legislature that is really punishing the working people of California with high car, truck & gas taxes and regulations.

We pay a ridiculous amount of money for a negligible environmental return.

I believe in protecting the enviroment.
I also believe in protecting the American taxpayer.
Balance.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The trade off seems to be worthwhile for now, but as fuel efficiency increases, the returns on old technology decrease.
> The key is to burn all the fuel as cleanly and effectively as possible.


Drive a hybrid and get an efficiency leap.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> "Unfortunately Oxides of Nitrogen “NOx”, which enjoy a
> fairly low value with a properly fed catalytic converter,
> triple when the engine is tuned for maximum economy."


*With current Hybrid technology .2 + or - ( .2 ) of ( NOx ) x 3 @ ( 23° C ) ( 73.4° F )*
*is minuscule....*
*What YOU are NOT taking into consideration is the power plant*
*emissions and the Carbon offset credits they employ to " Hide " the*
*real emissions at the stacks....that is just one of the Lies you are*
*conveniently looking past.... *

*Spola, Spola, Spola.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Drive a hybrid and get an efficiency leap.


What about a hybrid without a Cat and a redesigned fuel efficiency quotient?


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What about a hybrid without a Cat and a
> redesigned fuel efficiency quotient?


*Never be allowed in California ( Legally ) wink wink.....*
*Actually one more loop thru the induction system ( costs permitting )*
*would accomplish what you are suggesting....managing the *
*hot exhaust gases would be a chore.*


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What about a hybrid without a Cat and a redesigned fuel efficiency quotient?


Electric cars don't need catalytic converters at all, and they are the most efficient.  Initial cost, driving range, and recharge times are the big limitations there.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What about a hybrid without a Cat and a redesigned fuel efficiency quotient?


What are you going to do about NOx?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know but the massive air quality difference from that and other regulations speaks for itself and is not debatable.
> There was always substantial opposition from entrenched corporate interests.
> Trump wants to end our state’s ability to mandate such regulations.
> Now, he has all of his idiots on the side of the entrenched corporate interests.
> It’s fascinating.


Relax. The NGD will shut it all down.  You’ll be fine.


----------



## messy (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The national standards for ecology and fuel economy are something we need to balance against California's draconian response.
> We have an unelected board of policy makers (CARB) who dictate what standards California residents must comply with.
> Trump is not talking about eliminating the catalytic converter.
> He simply wants to reign in an out of control California legislature that is really punishing the working people of California with high car, truck & gas taxes and regulations.
> ...


You are writing philosophical mumbo jumbo. He simply wants to prevent CA from making its own air quality standards. Had he been president in the 70s when the oil and car companies said boo, as they’re saying to him now, then we wouldn’t have had a catalytic converter.
This is what I mean when I describe my fascination at Trump’s idiots taking the side of the entrenched corporate interests who require regulating by our state. It’s really interesting.
Fortunately, so far we always sue him and win on these types of issues.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Electric cars don't need catalytic converters at all, and they are the most efficient.  Initial cost, driving range, and recharge times are the big limitations there.


Lol!  Apparently not.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Electric cars don't need catalytic converters at all ***, and
> they are the most efficient.  Initial cost, driving range, and
> recharge times are the big limitations there.


** Duh....


But what about the " Electrical " source...







Navajo, Arizona ....! 
Is just one.... ( California's " Filthy " secret. )

Huh Spola...?*


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You are writing philosophical mumbo jumbo. He simply wants to prevent CA from making its own air quality standards. Had he been president in the 70s when the oil and car companies said boo, as they’re saying to him now, then we wouldn’t have had a catalytic converter.
> This is what I mean when I describe my fascination at Trump’s idiots taking the side of the entrenched corporate interests who require regulating by our state. It’s really interesting.
> Fortunately, so far we always sue him and win on these types of issues.



*STFU.....*

*YOU ARE SO FULL OF SHIT !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You are writing philosophical mumbo jumbo. He simply wants to prevent CA from making its own air quality standards. Had he been president in the 70s when the oil and car companies said boo, as they’re saying to him now, then we wouldn’t have had a catalytic converter.
> This is what I mean when I describe my fascination at Trump’s idiots taking the side of the entrenched corporate interests who require regulating by our state. It’s really interesting.
> Fortunately, so far we always sue him and win on these types of issues.


Aren’t you glad your boy didn’t rescind Bush’s approved bail out?


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

https://www.azcentral.com/story/money/business/energy/2019/08/26/navajo-generating-station-receives-last-trainload-coal-mine-kayenta/2089822001/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You are writing philosophical mumbo jumbo. He simply wants to prevent CA from making its own air quality standards. Had he been president in the 70s when the oil and car companies said boo, as they’re saying to him now, then we wouldn’t have had a catalytic converter.
> This is what I mean when I describe my fascination at Trump’s idiots taking the side of the entrenched corporate interests who require regulating by our state. It’s really interesting.
> Fortunately, so far we always sue him and win on these types of issues.


Truckers have won a lawsuit against California, and now instead of relaxing emmissions on large trucks, they plan on going after the little guys.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Truckers have won a lawsuit against California, and now instead of relaxing emmissions on large trucks, they plan on going after the little guys.


Check that.
They havent won, yet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know but the massive air quality difference from that and other regulations speaks for itself and is not debatable.
> There was always substantial opposition from entrenched corporate interests.
> Trump wants to end our state’s ability to mandate such regulations.
> Now, he has all of his idiots on the side of the entrenched corporate interests.
> It’s fascinating.


What type of electric do you drive?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Electric cars don't need catalytic converters at all, and they are the most efficient.  Initial cost, driving range, and recharge times are the big limitations there.


Hybrids are petroleum powered, numb nuts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What type of electric do you drive?


I drive an electric.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hybrids are petroleum powered, numb nuts.


We're working on that.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

espola said:


> We're working on that.



*You and that " Mouse " in your pocket workin*
*on another lie.....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I drive an electric.


Did you ever find the cucumber thief?
Maybe Hüsker.


----------



## messy (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Truckers have won a lawsuit against California, and now instead of relaxing emmissions on large trucks, they plan on going after the little guys.


A lawsuit about emissions? By truckers? Really? The truckers always sue the trucking companies over wage issues and employment classification and usually win. So do you mean the trucking companies?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you ever find the cucumber thief?
> Maybe Hüsker.


Nope.
Probably a broke leftist vegan.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> A lawsuit about emissions? By truckers? Really? The truckers always sue the trucking companies over wage issues and employment classification and usually win. So do you mean the trucking companies?


Google it.
See if you can find where its buried.


----------



## messy (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Google it.
> See if you can find where its buried.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.freightwaves.com/news/california-diesel-emissions-law-brings-catch-me-if-you-can-era-to-a-close/amp


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.freightwaves.com/news/california-diesel-emissions-law-brings-catch-me-if-you-can-era-to-a-close/amp


https://ww3.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onrdiesel/reportinginfo.htm

This the direct result of what CARB did to the big trucking companies.
Now, the small companies are in the crosshairs and this will put people (small businesses) out of business.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.freightwaves.com/news/california-diesel-emissions-law-brings-catch-me-if-you-can-era-to-a-close/amp


Nice to know that the Indian$ care about the environment:

“The power plant is on Navajo land and the Kayenta Mine is on Navajo and Hopi property. Both provide critical employment for members of the tribes, as well as revenue for the tribes through land leases and coal royalties.“


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nice to know that the Indian$ care about the environment:
> 
> “The power plant is on Navajo land and the Kayenta Mine is on Navajo and Hopi property. Both provide critical employment for members of the tribes, as well as revenue for the tribes through land leases and coal royalties.“


Speaking of Indians, did you see trump in Texas with the PM of India, red dot not feathers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of Indians, did you see trump in Texas with the PM of India, red dot not feathers.


No.  They cutting a land deal?


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Google it.
> See if you can find where its buried.


*Not to mention the " New " emissions law ( SB 210 ) that Gov Gruesome 
signed Friday afternoon that tags 14,000 Lb and higher trucks
with another fee of approx $ 30.00 a year for smog tests....
What a racket....wait til the trucking industry packs it up and
leaves. These Democrats have no fucking clue how to bring REVENUE
into the state....but they sure know how to run profitable businesses 
out !
The average John Doe who operates the private rigs will either pass 
along the additional burden to the consumers or split for another state.
And if they think their fantasy of electric semis running up and down the state 
is going to happen....they're absolutely nuts and need to lay off the crack...*


----------



## messy (Sep 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://ww3.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onrdiesel/reportinginfo.htm
> 
> This the direct result of what CARB did to the big trucking companies.
> Now, the small companies are in the crosshairs and this will put people (small businesses) out of business.


If you’re too dirty to do business here in CA, get the hell out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

messy said:


> If you’re too dirty to do business here in CA, get the hell out.


It doesnt affect me, dipshit.
I just understand and empathize with my fellow man.
You really are an asshole.


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It doesnt affect me, dipshit.
> I just understand and empathize with my fellow man.
> You really are an asshole.


I thought your concern was "the taxpayer." Isn't that what you said before on this issue? 
Tell your polluting friends to fix their trucks or get the hell out...now tell me about your smoking friends who want to sit at the next table from me and my family.
Quit whining.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I thought your concern was "the taxpayer." Isn't that what you said before on this issue?
> Tell your polluting friends to fix their trucks or get the hell out...now tell me about your smoking friends who want to sit at the next table from me and my family.
> Quit whining.


There's nothing wrong with their trucks.
The state is forcing them to buy new trucks or retro fit them for 15,000 dollars a pop.
The same trucks are legal everywhere else.
Taxpayer=Fellow man.
Asshole.


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There's nothing wrong with their trucks.
> The state is forcing them to buy new trucks or retro fit them for 15,000 dollars a pop.
> The same trucks are legal everywhere else.
> Taxpayer=Fellow man.
> Asshole.


It does seem that you would "grandfather" in older trucks. I think that's what they did with catalytic converters in CA.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> It does seem that you would "grandfather" in older trucks. I think that's what they did with catalytic converters in CA.


I followed an old Ford Model T with 1918 plates through Poway yesterday.  I would guess by the sweet aroma of its exhaust that it had no emissions controls on it whatsoever.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 23, 2019)

espola said:


> I followed an old Ford Model T with 1918 plates through Poway yesterday.  I would guess by the sweet aroma of its exhaust that it had no emissions controls on it whatsoever.


Lot of those T's on the road being used daily....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2019)

BREITBART

IMPEACHMENT MAYHEM
SHADY SCHIFF
GIULIANI SUBPOENAED
2020 DEM PRIMARY BATTLE
ANOTHER HATE HOAX






Manu Brabo/AP


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> If you’re too dirty to do business here in CA, get the hell out.


*You gunna enforce that threat....*
*Or just continue flicking boogers on porta potty walls...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

https://uxdesign.cc/mass-shootings-are-a-design-problem-2e8d99323702


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://uxdesign.cc/mass-shootings-are-a-design-problem-2e8d99323702
> https://uxdesign.cc/mass-shootings-are-a-design-problem-2e8d99323702
> https://uxdesign.cc/mass-shootings-are-a-design-problem-2e8d99323702



*Owwwwwwwwwwww......!*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

Enough to Make the Woke Wet Themselves: Hollywood’s Joe Rogan Rules the Gun Range in an Awesome New Video

Posted at 9:00 pm on October 06, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 

[Screenshot from Taran Tactical, https://twitter.com/TaranTactical/status/1179837679095013376?]




I like Joe Rogan.

Why? Two reasons:


He’s interested in ideas.
His show provides a constant reminder that people can get outside their bubble and spend civil time with those with whom they disagree.
Not long ago, I wouldn’t have heralded the critical nature of #2 — it’s a notion which should go without saying. But presently, there are a whole lot of people who appear to never have heard of it.

If you can take some unfiltered language, I highly recommend Joe’s podcast, The Joe Rogan Experience. The actor/comedian/mixed martial artist/TV host/UFC commentator truly has an open mind, and he gives voice to liberals and conservatives alike.


His guests have run the gamut from Jay Leno to Neil deGrasse Tyson to Jesse Ventura to Mel Gibson to Steven Tyler to Ben Shapiro.

JRE is a reflection of a man with many interests, and one of them is government.

On the program, the cannabis advocate routinely makes clear he’s got a liberal streak or two.

But an area in which he ain’t no dainty snowflake is firearms.

Constantly, I’m stunned to see politicians and others make radical public statements about guns while appearing to have never spent even 2 minutes finding out what they are (here).

Well move over, novices — a recent video posted to Twitter indicates there’s one Hollywood hunk (literally) who knows how to handle his hand cannon.


On Thursday, Taran Tactical welcomed Rogan to their range.

And here he is, firin’ em off in a way that’d make some of the world’s most woke fill their $200 jeans.


Do you watch the podcast? If so, what are some of your favorite episodes? A couple of mine are those featuring David Gogginsand Jordan Peterson.

Oh — and if you’re not impressed by Joe’s shooting skills, you may not wanna tell him; he can also do this:



-ALEX


_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Enough to Make the Woke Wet Themselves: Hollywood’s Joe Rogan Rules the Gun Range in an Awesome New Video
> 
> Posted at 9:00 pm on October 06, 2019 by Alex Parker
> 
> ...


JR hanging out with the Meat Eater


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

JANUARY 08, 2018
*Mother of armed robber shot dead by man defending his children: 'Why did he shoot him five times?*
The mother of an armed robber, who was shot dead by dad protecting his children, is wondering why her son was shot five times instead of just once. (Image source: KSAT-TV video screenshot)

DAVE URBANSKI




After an armed man entered a Popeye's restaurant in San Antonio last month and reportedly pointed a gun at a customer's children, that customer — a licensed concealed carrier — shot the gunman dead.

 Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!" style="color: rgb(255, 0, 45); text-decoration: underline; font-family: acumin-pro-semi-condensed, " arial", " sans-serif;"; word-break: break-word; padding-right: 2px; padding-left: 2px; transition: all 200ms ease; font-weight: 700; border-bottom-width: 0px !important; font-size: 17px !important;">Ditch the fake news ==> Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!
But now the mother of the deceased 19-year-old gunman is asking why the father who fatally shot her son chose to fire more than once.

While Cynthia Ruiz acknowledged her son, Andrew Herrera, deserved to be punished and that the dad who shot him was defending his family, she shared a lingering question with KSAT-TV: “Why shoot him four more times? Why did he shoot him five times?”








Image source: KSAT-TV video screenshot


Ruiz added to the station that she wants to see surveillance video, but police last week wouldn't confirm to KSAT if a video exists.



*What led to the fatal shooting?*
During the Dec. 6 incident, the gunman demanded money from the dad inside the restaurant, KABB-TV reported — but the father said he wasn’t giving him anything, Police Sgt. Roy Miller told the Express-News.

The robber turned to the employees to try to rob them, and police told KSAT-TV in an earlier story the employees all ran out the back of the restaurant.

The dad asked the gunman if his family could leave, and when the robber agreed, the mom and two of their children exited the restaurant — but two of the family’s other children were still in the restroom, KABB-TV reported.

But when the robber saw the two children walk out of the restroom and pointed his gun at them, Dad fired his own gun and killed the robber, KABB reported.



*What did police say after the fatal shooting?*
“The citizen is a licensed carrier and did use his handgun to take down the robber,” Police Capt. Michael Starnes told the Express-News, adding that the father isn’t facing any charges.








Image source: KABB-TV video screenshot


“He really saved the day and protected a lot of people today,” Starnes told the paper.



*What else is the mother of the dead gunman saying?*
Ruiz said a second suspect — the alleged getaway driver told her that her son's gun "wasn’t even loaded," KSAT reported, adding that police wouldn't confirm the claim.








Image source: KSAT-TV video screenshot


The gunman's mother — who is also a widow — also told the station that her son had been diagnosed with bipolar disorder as a child and with schizophrenia in 2016.

Three weeks before the shooting Herrera stopped taking his medications, Ruiz told KSAT.

“What is life? Being on medicine all the time and I’m sleeping?" Ruiz recalled to the station her son asking her. "I’m missing life.”

Soon after Herrera, who didn't have a job, started bringing home money, the station said — and police told KSAT they believe he was involved with other robberies.

“If you have money from whatever you’re doing, you can take that money and find a place to live,” Ruiz told the station she told her son.


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2019)

*Buy Guns and Ammo and Stimulate The Economy further....

Remember to register both .........and take Gun Safety Classes !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2019)

JUNE 22, 2016
*The AR15 is Not an Assault Weapon*
By Daniel John Sobieski
When you consider the Oklahoma office worker whose head was hacked off with a knife, the New York cops attacked with an axe, and the Paris assault with a knife, it begins to dawn on one that assault is a behavior and not a weapon. Ever since Cain slew Able, it has been possible to kill people without using an AR15.
I once saw a movie depicting a time and place and place where only police and the military had guns. It was called Schindler’s List. Only the Nazis had guns. One wonders hoe history would have been different had Germany had a Second Amendment and every Stormtrooper knocking on the door at midnight had met a Jew with a gun. 
It is a common practice amongst liberals to demonize objects and attribute to them all sorts of magical powers over us. Nuclear weapons are a threat, not the tyrants and dictators who would use them against us. Guns are the threat, not the criminals who would use them to kill us. The AR15 is an “assault” weapon, not the gun you pray the police show up with when an Islamist terrorist, as in Paris, Orlando, and San Bernardino, arrives shouting “Allahu Akhbar” and you have nothing to shoot back with.

Former Navy SEAL Dean Raso is quoted in The Federalist as describing the AR15 as in fact the ideal defensive weapon against heavily armed predators:


> In the wake of the Orlando terrorist attack, the deadliest strike on U.S. soil since 9/11, Democratic lawmakers and progressive activists have responded by attempting to limit access to firearms — particularly the AR-15, which was incorrectly reportedas the weapon the terrorist used to kill at least 49 people and injure another 53.
> In a new video, former Navy SEAL Dom Raso explains why the AR-15, the most popular rifle in the country, gives Americans the best chance of surviving in an age of terror.
> Choosing to defend one’s home with an AR-15 is a commonsense choice, as it is powerful, accurate, and easy to shoot, Raso said.
> Gun control legislation doesn’t stop terror attacks, he explained, citing the two terrorists who weren’t deterred by California’s assault weapons ban when they killed 14 people in San Bernardino last year. Nor would any gun ban have stopped the Boston Bombers when they detonated a bomb at the Boston Marathon, killing three and wounding at least 260 others.
> ...


Indeed, why would you? As one wag put it, a gun in the hand is betters than a cop on a phone and the response time for a bullet from an AR15 fired in self-defense is a lot quicker than calling 911. AsInvestors Business Daily editorialized: In 2014, as California Sen. Diane Feinstein was trying to revive the expired assault weapons ban, banning “scary” weapons like the AR15, based on its appearance is nonsense. Other non-scary weapons are just as lethal and the AR15 has been chosen by popular demanded as the defensive weapon of choice, despite a nonsensical ruling by one federal judge:
More in Home





Does Catherine Herridge Leaving for CBS News Portend a Left Turn for Fox News?






Suffer the Children

Lee Smith's Book Will Make Patriots' Blood Boil

The ‘What Ifs’ of the Trump Presidency

The AR-15: The Real Story


> As the Ferguson riots raged, U.S. District Judge Catherine C. Blake, appointed by President Clinton, issued a ruling that upheld the Maryland law, saying, "the court seriously doubts that the banned assault long guns are commonly possessed for lawful purposes... and is inclined to find the weapons fall outside Second Amendment protection as dangerous and unusual."
> Now the Second Amendment, written in the era of muskets, does not mention what arms we have the right to keep and bear. But we have an idea, based on how they were used: to protect their owners' homes, businesses, farms and families, and to fight the tyranny of the British crown. It's been said that the Second Amendment was put in the Bill of Rights to protect the other nine.
> Gun control advocates say, with some snarkiness, that the Second Amendment doesn't allow one to own nuclear weapons or tanks, so it's merely a question of where we draw the line. They would draw the line at the AR-15 and its counterparts -- which, despite the judge's claim, are commonly used for legal, defensive purposes.
> The AR-15 is among the guns that must be registered. They've made up 50%-60% of U.S. rifle sales in recent years, federal figures show. The New York Times recently called the AR-15 "The Most Wanted Gun In America." Sen. Dianne Feinstein, D-Calif., has been pushing a bill to reintroduce the ineffective assault weapons 1994 ban that expired in 2004 with no impact on the crime rate.
> ...


Critics of the Second Amendment say that they are not going after guns used for legitimate activities such as hunting. But when the Founders wrote the Second Amendment it was because the British were coming, not because it was the start of deer season. As Fox News contributor Judge Andrew Napolitano notes:


> The historical reality of the Second Amendment's protection of the right to keep and bear arms is not that it protects the right to shoot deer," wrote Judge Andrew Napolitano recently in the Washington Times. "It protects the right to shoot tyrants, and it protects the right to shoot at them effectively, with the same instruments they would use upon us. If the Jews in the Warsaw ghetto had had the firepower and ammunition that the Nazis had, some of Poland might have stayed free and more persons would have survived the Holocaust."


The AR15 is a defensive weapon, such as when it was used by a 15-year-old who grabbed his father’s AR15 and used it to ward off home invaders:
Not only did this brave 15-year-old defend his home against 2 burglars, but also his 12-year-old sister who was in the house with him. He grabbed his father’s AR15 and shot one of the burglars multiple times. They got away but had to go right to the hospital where the minor was arrested and the adult who was shot was flown to a different hospital.


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Critics of the Second Amendment say that they are not going after guns used for legitimate activities such as hunting. But when the Founders wrote the Second Amendment it was because the British were coming, not because it was the start of deer season.


The British were coming?  2nd A was ratified in 1791.

BTW, where does your militia group meet?  How often?


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2019)

espola said:


> The British were coming?  2nd A was ratified in 1791.
> 
> BTW, where does your militia group meet?  How often?



*Does the News of today shock you about Mexico, or is that just
more distractions associated with the Democratic Party.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2019)

espola said:


> The British were coming?  2nd A was ratified in 1791.
> 
> BTW, where does your militia group meet?  How often?


My house weekly.


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*Example A. ( Clinton's )

Example B. ( Adam Schiff )

Example C. ...........
.....( There's not enough space on 
this forum to list the rest. )*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2019)

*Beauty Store Clerk Shoots Masked Robbery Suspect in Head*




SPD/FileAWR HAWKINS19 Nov 2019608
1:21
*A beauty store clerk at Royal Beauty Supply in Akron, Ohio, shot a masked robbery suspect in the head, killing him.*
According to Fox 8, police said two masked suspects with guns entered the store Friday evening. Two clerks were working at the time, one of whom, a 26-year-old male, pulled a gun and shot one of the robbery suspects.
Cleveland 19 reports the second suspect fled after the clerk fired the gun.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2019)

The increase in ideologically motivated mass shootings has coincided with the emergence of a newly emboldened far right, who’ve forged national and even international alliances of hate online. The sharp rise in misogyny-inspired shootings also squares with the rise of the “Incels,” short for “involuntarily celibate,” an online subculture comprised of angry young men who deeply resent and blame women for their isolation.









						Nearly All Mass Shooters Since 1966 Have Had 4 Things in Common
					

The largest study of mass shooters ever funded by the U.S. government reveals stunning information about perpetrators.




					www.vice.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2019)

. . .
Assault rifles were banned in 1994 during the Clinton Administration, but the federal ban expired a decade later and gun manufacturers pounced on the opportunity to re-market military-style firearms to civilians.

Researchers said that there had been a statistically significant increase of assault rifle use in mass shootings in the last five years, which has also coincided with shootings becoming more deadly.


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . .
> Assault rifles were banned in 1994 during the Clinton Administration, but the federal ban expired a decade later and gun manufacturers pounced on the opportunity to re-market military-style firearms to civilians.
> 
> Researchers said that there had been a statistically significant increase of assault rifle use in mass shootings in the last five years, which has also coincided with shootings becoming more deadly.


*Ban ALL Trigger fingers .....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The increase in ideologically motivated mass shootings has coincided with the emergence of a newly emboldened far right, who’ve forged national and even international alliances of hate online. The sharp rise in misogyny-inspired shootings also squares with the rise of the “Incels,” short for “involuntarily celibate,” an online subculture comprised of angry young men who deeply resent and blame women for their isolation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . .
> Assault rifles were banned in 1994 during the Clinton Administration, but the federal ban expired a decade later and gun manufacturers pounced on the opportunity to re-market military-style firearms to civilians.
> 
> Researchers said that there had been a statistically significant increase of assault rifle use in mass shootings in the last five years, which has also coincided with shootings becoming more deadly.


And?


----------



## nononono (Nov 23, 2019)

Development of a dynamic index finger and thumb model to study impairment - PubMed
					

Modeling of the human hand provides insight for explaining deficits and planning treatment following injury. Creation of a dynamic model, however, is complicated by the actions of multi-articular tendons and their complex interactions with other soft tissues in the hand. This study explores the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




*Dynamic Index finger study by the Government.....*

*Last sentence:

" This validated model can provide a means for evaluating clinical interventions. "*

*Maybe this " Modeling " can be used to study finger/trigger " intervention "....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)

Look another conservative legend/hero is back in the news . . . when will hear from the Bundy family?

George Zimmerman, the neighborhood watch volunteer acquitted of homicide charges in the 2012 fatal shooting of unarmed 17-year-old Trayvon Martin in Sanford, is suing Martin’s family.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look another conservative legend/hero is back in the news . . . when will hear from the Bundy family?
> 
> George Zimmerman, the neighborhood watch volunteer acquitted of homicide charges in the 2012 fatal shooting of unarmed 17-year-old Trayvon Martin in Sanford, is suing Martin’s family.


Obamaʻs legacy


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


Give him more cheese.


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look another conservative legend/hero is back in the news . . . when will hear from the Bundy family?
> 
> George Zimmerman, the neighborhood watch volunteer acquitted of homicide charges in the 2012 fatal shooting of unarmed 17-year-old Trayvon Martin in Sanford, is suing Martin’s family.


He is basing his suit in a documentary produced by an Infowars insider.


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2019)

espola said:


> He is basing his suit in a documentary produced by an Infowars insider.


And Z's lawyer is the founder of Judicial Watch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)

espola said:


> He is basing his suit in a documentary produced by an Infowars insider.





espola said:


> And Z's lawyer is the founder of Judicial Watch.


All normal stuff amongst the radical right in search of their own truth, their own news, their own "alternative facts".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All normal stuff amongst the radical right in search of their own truth, their own news, their own "alternative facts".


Those crazy nutters.  How dare they?  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Those crazy nutters.  How dare they?  Lol!


That's you.


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's you.


*Hopefully this will be YOUR " Leaders "................





*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's you.


Lol!  You take yourself seriously donʻt you?


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS





*


----------



## Luis Andres (Dec 7, 2019)

What is this crap? Why we talking about gun ownership on a soccer forum. #smh Man if we were to ban guns here all hell would break loose. Trust me, the black market would blow up and leave us poor citizens defenseless. Robberies would skyrocket. It would be hell on earth here. This is America. All you Brits can go back to your country and fight your battles with your batons. Ridiculous


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> What is this crap? Why we talking about gun ownership on a soccer forum. #smh Man if we were to ban guns here all hell would break loose. Trust me, the black market would blow up and leave us poor citizens defenseless. Robberies would skyrocket. It would be hell on earth here. This is America. All you Brits can go back to your country and fight your battles with your batons. Ridiculous


That is why there is an "off topic" section.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> What is this crap? Why we talking about gun ownership on a soccer forum. #smh Man if we were to ban guns here all hell would break loose. Trust me, the black market would blow up and leave us poor citizens defenseless. Robberies would skyrocket. It would be hell on earth here. This is America. All you Brits can go back to your country and fight your battles with your batons. Ridiculous


Who wants to ban guns? Its ok, over-reactionary, misguided remarks are the norm in here.


----------



## Luis Andres (Dec 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who wants to ban guns? Its ok, over-reactionary, misguided remarks are the norm in here.


The guy who started the thread


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

TWO POLICE OFFICERS SHOT DEAD OVERNIGHT DUE TO CRIMINALITY !
NOT BECAUSE OF THE GUNS.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> The guy who started the thread


 "Less guns, less gun injury and death."

Yeah, pretty radical sentiment.

Don't be afraid, the big mean old liberals aren't gonna bully you around like you fear.


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Less guns, less gun injury and death."
> 
> Yeah, pretty radical sentiment.
> 
> Don't be afraid, the big mean old liberals aren't gonna bully you around like you fear.



*You Liberal/Democrats are Pussy Ass Chickenshits who hide behind *
*Pussy Ass Chickenshits like Adam Schiff, Jerry Nadler, Eric Swallowwell 
and other deranged Lunatics who have Napoleon/Hitler complexes........

Wait til this whole Democratic Criminal Enterprise is exposed/collapsed 
and we TRUTH seeking AMERICANS will get to witness all of you Pussy
Ass Chickenshits pissing your diapers in corners like a whimpering children.........

Your Day of reckoning is coming very soon for what YOU and YOURS attempted *
*to do to a duly elected PRESIDENT !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You Liberal/Democrats are Pussy Ass Chickenshits who hide behind *
> *Pussy Ass Chickenshits like Adam Schiff, Jerry Nadler, Eric Swallowwell
> and other deranged Lunatics who have Napoleon/Hitler complexes........
> 
> ...


You seem a bit defensive.


----------



## Booter (Dec 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You Liberal/Democrats are Pussy Ass Chickenshits who hide behind *
> *Pussy Ass Chickenshits like Adam Schiff, Jerry Nadler, Eric Swallowwell
> and other deranged Lunatics who have Napoleon/Hitler complexes........
> 
> ...


If you support Trump do you get to grab women by the pussy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> If you support Trump do you get to grab women by the pussy?


Come over here and I will grab yours.


----------



## messy (Dec 10, 2019)

Houston Police Chief...

“You’re either here for women and children and our daughters and our sisters and our aunts, or you’re here for the NRA.”


----------



## Wez (Dec 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Houston Police Chief...
> 
> “You’re either here for women and children and our daughters and our sisters and our aunts, or you’re here for the NRA.”


"So I don’t want to see their little smug faces talking about how much they care about law enforcement when I’m burying a sergeant because they don’t want to piss off the NRA. Make up your minds: Whose side are you on? Gun manufacturers, the gun lobby, or the children that are getting gunned down in this country every single day."


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

Wez said:


> "So I don’t want to see their little smug faces talking about how much they care about law enforcement when I’m burying a sergeant because they don’t want to piss off the NRA. Make up your minds: Whose side are you on? Gun manufacturers, the gun lobby, or the children that are getting gunned down in this country every single day."


----------



## messy (Dec 10, 2019)

Wez said:


> "So I don’t want to see their little smug faces talking about how much they care about law enforcement when I’m burying a sergeant because they don’t want to piss off the NRA. Make up your minds: Whose side are you on? Gun manufacturers, the gun lobby, or the children that are getting gunned down in this country every single day."


They've made up their minds. Pro-gun, anti-children.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

messy said:


> They've made up their minds. Pro-gun, anti-children.



*You've lost your mind.*
*We will keep our " Protection "....*
*You leave the kids alone.....*


----------



## messy (Dec 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You've lost your mind.*
> *We will keep our " Protection "....*
> *You leave the kids alone.....*


You prefer the NRA to the lives of children. We understand, Nono. It's a free choice you get to make.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 301464, member: 3299"

You prefer the NRA to the lives of children.
*A. No...The Freedom to protect..... *

We understand, Nono.
*B. No you don't, you are NOT a " We "...you are just Looney....*

It's a free choice you get to make.
*C. No...It's the Freedom of Choice to tell the TRUTH....*


/QUOTE

*It's as simple as A B C...............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

messy said:


> You prefer the NRA to the lives of children. We understand, Nono. It's a free choice you get to make.


nono, offspring? Doubtful.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2019)

messy said:


> They've made up their minds. Pro-gun, anti-children.


How about that whole abortion thing?


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nono, offspring? Doubtful.


Good point.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

Lara Trump faced swift backlash on Wednesday after she praised President Donald Trump on Twitter for “fighting for all Americans, and animals too!”

People also highlighted the recent revelation that Trump Jr. killed a rare sheep during a summer hunting trip in Mongolia and was then retroactively granted permission to do so by the country’s president.









						Lara Trump Hails Donald Trump's Fight For Animals And It Doesn't Go So Well
					

Eric Trump's wife sparked anger when she praised the president's fight "for all Americans, and animals too!"




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lara Trump faced swift backlash on Wednesday after she praised President Donald Trump on Twitter for “fighting for all Americans, and animals too!”
> 
> People also highlighted the recent revelation that Trump Jr. killed a rare sheep during a summer hunting trip in Mongolia and was then retroactively granted permission to do so by the country’s president.
> 
> ...


*Squirrel.............





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Squirrel.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rule #1, only kill what you will eat.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rule #1, only kill what you will eat.


*Further exposure of your mindset.....*

*I just " Exposed " your ability to be distracted once again.... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Further exposure of your mindset.....
> 
> I just " Exposed " your ability to be distracted once again.... *


You've never done any real, actual game hunting have you?


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rule #1, only kill what you will eat.


Since he can't bring any of it back into the country (unless he has a secret friend at Customs) I hope he made sure the meat and fleece ended up in the hands of someone who can use it.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've never done any real, actual game hunting have you?


*Why do you ask......are you " Game ".....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2020)

Bitter Clingers in Texas Shoot Back
					

The reason the Founders put the Second Amendment in the Constitution, the document Democrats and liberals selectively embrace or read things into when convenient, was seen last Sunday at the West Freeway Church of Christ in White Settlement, Texas, n...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2020)

GGWAG








						Hero Shoots Armed Robber In Epic Video
					

One guy learned the hard way that armed robbery is a really bad idea. A liveleak video shows a guy opening fire on an armed robber.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## messy (Jan 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> GGWAG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun snuff video! Who else did he hit?


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2020)

No one should buy or carry a handgun that does not have a functional safety mechanism.









						4-year-old dies following apparent accidental shooting in Monroe County
					

UPDATE (Jan. 24, 2020)– The Monroe County Sheriff’s office says the 4-year-old boy injured in this shooting passed away on Jan. 23. The child was identified as Tripp Shaw. Original stor…




					fox59.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2020)

QUOTE="espola, post: 306609, member: 3"

No one should buy or carry a handgun that does not have a functional safety mechanism.









						4-year-old dies following apparent accidental shooting in Monroe County
					

UPDATE (Jan. 24, 2020)– The Monroe County Sheriff’s office says the 4-year-old boy injured in this shooting passed away on Jan. 23. The child was identified as Tripp Shaw. Original stor…




					fox59.com
				




/QUOTE


*NO PARENT SHOULD LET A CHILD NEAR A GUN WITHOUT EDUCATION.......!*

*A SAFETY IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT EDUCATION FROM THE PARENT.....!*

*NO PARENT SHOULD BE NEAR A GUN WITHOUT EDUCATION.....!

NOW WHAT.....

PARENTING IS THE KEY !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="espola, post: 306609, member: 3"
> 
> No one should buy or carry a handgun that does not have a functional safety mechanism.
> 
> ...


Some parents shouldn't be allowed to own guns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some parents shouldn't be allowed to own guns.


Brilliant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

espola said:


> No one should buy or carry a handgun that does not have a functional safety mechanism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Revolvers don’t have safeties.
You are a fucking idiot and a commie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

Feel good story of the day.








						Homeowner armed with gun confronts apparent intruder — and stops him permanently with one shot
					

The incident went down about midnight in New Mexico




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Revolvers don’t have safeties.
> You are a fucking idiot and a commie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6281


That’s a queer revolver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2020)

Bill Maher: Media ‘Disappointed’ that ‘Civil War Didn’t Break Out’ at Virginia Pro-Gun Rally
					

HBO Host Bill Maher pointed out something most of us already knew: The media wasn't too happy that no violence broke out at the pro-gun rally in Virginia.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)

Sounds like you douche bags in here.









						WATCH: Pistol Grips A ‘Weapons Of War’ Feature? Virginia Democrat Trying To Ban Guns Gives 6-Minute Speech, Gets EVERYTHING Wrong About Guns | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like you douche bags in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, funny coming from a guy who didn't know what the classification markings on a pistol you said you wanted meant. Get real jasper.


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some parents shouldn't be allowed to own guns.


*Intent....reread my " Simple " response.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, funny coming from a guy who didn't know what the classification markings on a pistol you said you wanted meant. Get real jasper.


I forgot more about guns than you will ever know.
Just like women and politics.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I forgot more about guns than you will ever know.
> Just like women and politics.


You are a self admitted liar, and back that up in here daily . . . as you just did there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a self admitted liar, and back that up in here daily . . . as you just did there.


Congratulations, the biggest liar agrees with you.


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


Yes, in your opposite world that's exactly correct . . . and t is faithful servant of God.


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, in your opposite world that's exactly correct . . . and t is faithful servant of God.



*You are a " Faithful " servant to Ed Buck ....oops Adam Schiff for Brains.....*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You are a " Faithful " servant to Ed Buck ....oops Adam Schiff for Brains.....*
> 
> 
> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


Who is Ed Buck?


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who is Ed Buck?



*Yeah right........If you don't know ( Which I Know YOU Do ! ), then it's time for you to fold up your
liddle Adam Schiff support tent and go back to collecting sea shells in front of your home.........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

Former NFL Star Burgess Owens Recounts His Family Learning About Guns From the NRA After Becoming Freed Slaves
Beth Baumann | Feb 01, 2020 4:00 PM

Former NFL Star Burgess Owens Recounts His Family Learning About Guns From the NRA After Becoming Freed Slaves
Source: Courtesy of Burgess Owens

After the Civil War, Union General William T. Sherman issued Special Field Order No. 15, which confiscated 400,000 acres of Confederate land from Charleston, South Carolina all the way to the St. John's River in Florida. According to Sherman's order, every newly-freed African American family was to receive 40 acres and later down the line, a mule. 


Former NFL Raiders' safety Burgess Owens' grandfather was one of those people who received 40 acres and a mule after being freed from slavery. And of the things Owens' family learned early on is that anyone who moves to disarm others wants to be in control. 

"Those who want to steal and cause damage first take away a person's right to protect themselves," Owens told Townhall in an exclusive interview.

In fact, it was the National Rifle Association (NRA) that taught blacks the basics of gun safety and how to accurately shoot a firearm.

"I grew up in Tallahassee, Florida in the 1960s. My dad was very active with the NRA," he explained. "He worked with the NRA to teach blacks how to shoot, how to handle a firearm safely and to teach others those principles."

“The NRA was part of making sure blacks were equipped with protecting ourselves when need be," Owens said.

According to the former NFL player, the Second Amendment helps protect every other right granted to us by God and protected in the Constitution. 

“When you're taught to protect yourself – you have the right to protect yourself. You have the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness," Owens explained. 

"As a young man, my duty is to protect myself and those around me. For my dad, who just came back from war, they learned how to protect their country. They put their lives on the line and so that could be done," he said. "I grew up with respect for firearms and with an appreciation for what they do – like the ability to hunt and how to use it and in case evil showed up at my doorstep. The worst thing that could happen to any man is evil showing up at the door and being on his knees begging for their lives and those of he loves."


Those who just came back from war were prepared to "fight, defend and protect what’s important to them, specifically they wanted to protect life, property and their pursuit of happiness."

It's that love of country and the desire to protect our founding principles that told Burgess Owens he needed to run for Congress in Utah's 4th Congressional District. Former Rep. Mia Love (R) lost the seat to Democrat Ben McAdams. 

According to Owens, it's time for the seat to go back to Republicans so President Donald Trump has support in the House. 

"This is a valuable district. We have to win the House and take back our country to fight back against socialism," the former NFL player said. 

Owens believes the principles of conservatism are best described by Booker T. Washington, who talked about head, hands, heart and home being the central values to the black community.

Head is symbolic for education. Heart means putting God first. Hand means having a free-market industry. And home means family.

"All of these make our country great. It doesn't matter how poor or rich we are. If you live these four tenants you're introduced to the middle class," he explained.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2020)

Ballot Initiative Banning 'Assault Weapons' Falls Short in Florida
					

The attempt to ban "assault weapons" in Florida via a ballot initiative has fallen short and will not appear on the 2020 ballot.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2020)

Breaking: Dems lose assault-weapons ban vote in Virginia; Update: "I think it will die"
					

Faceplant.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2020)

WATCH: Virginia Democrat Who Pushed Gun Bill Endures Cheers, Applause When It Unexpectedly Fails | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2020)

Johns Hopkins: No Proof 'Assault Weapon' Bans Reduce Mass Shootings
					

A study by Johns Hopkins University declares there is no evidence "assault weapon" bans lead to a lower "incidence of fatal mass shootings."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2020)

An 11-Year-Old Girl Shows Up at an Idaho Debate on Conceal Carry - Shouldering a Loaded AR-15
					

Code Red?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2020)

*Support the BAN on DEMOCRATIC POLITICIANS !!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Support the BAN on DEMOCRACY !!!!!*


There, that's what you meant to say.


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> An 11-Year-Old Girl Shows Up at an Idaho Debate on Conceal Carry - Shouldering a Loaded AR-15
> 
> 
> Code Red?
> ...


An 11-year-old with a loaded weapon in public?  You people are idiots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2020)

Illinois Governor Lists Gun Stores as ‘Essential,’ Exempted from Shutdown
					

Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker (D) exempted gun and ammunition stores from his statewide shutdown, labeling them "essential."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2020)

I can practical guarantee these pricks would not get out of my house alive.








						Crooks bust into apartment in broad daylight but quickly turn tail and run — one jumping a second-floor balcony — when resident opens fire
					

'Homeowner realizes he has the right to protect himself'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can practical guarantee these pricks would not get out of my house alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Are you into vigilante justice? Do believe taking the law into your own hands is the right thing to do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? Are you into vigilante justice? Do believe taking the law into your own hands is the right thing to do?


If they break in to my house then of course. 
What would you do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If they break in to my house then of course.
> What would you do?


I wouldn't have missed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wouldn't have missed.


Yeah right, you would’ve pissed your pants while hiding behind your wife.


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wouldn't have missed.



*Buy GUNS/AMMO......it seems Law Enforcement doesn't want to do their jobs anymore...*
*
How stupid can a Law Enforcement Agency be.....Hmmmm.

Let's let a SHIT LOAD OF CRIMINALS OUT OF JAIL, NOT MONITOR ANY OF THEM AND 
PURSUE THE LAW ABIDING CITIZENS WITH PETTY SHIT TO TURN THE CITIES UPSIDE
DOWN........

ARREST PADDLEBOARDERS WHEN ABSOLUTELY NO ONE IS AROUND.
ARREST PARENTS FOR PLAYING T BALL IN AN EMPTY FORTY ACRE PARK.
TICKET PEOPLE IN THEIR CARS FOR EATING THEIR LUNCH BY THE BEACH.
SEND FIFTY OFFICERS WITH RIFLES AND SEMI AUTOMATIC WEAPONS TO SHUT DOWN A 1 YEAROLDS B-DAY.
SEND A FULL ARMED SWAT TEAM TO SHUT DOWN AN EASTER SERVICE.
USE MULTIPLE OFFICERS TO PULL ONE GUY OFF A TRAIN WITHOUT A MASK.
SEND OFFICERS TO PHOTOGRAPH LICENSE PLATES AT A CHURCH AND USE THE HEALTH DEPT AS A THUG.
*
*THERE ARE SOOOO MANY INCIDENTS OF THESE IT'S DISGUSTING.....*
*
OH YEAH....CLOSE SCHOOLS/CHURCH'S/RESTAURANTS/OFFICES ETC....
BUT LEAVE LIQUOR STORES OPEN WHEN MULTIPLE TESTS SHOW IT ENHANCES COVID-19 VIRUS IN HUMANS.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Buy GUNS/AMMO......it seems Law Enforcement doesn't want to do their jobs anymore...*
> 
> *How stupid can a Law Enforcement Agency be.....Hmmmm.
> 
> ...


Tell us how you really feel . . . and that was nice of your folks to get you out of the house for some t-ball!


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell us how you really feel . . . and that was nice of your folks to get you out of the house for some t-ball!



*I THINK YOU SHOULD SEEK THE TRUTH....
YOU'RE TRAVELING A DARK PATH AWAY FROM LIGHT !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 6918


You like the Rambo movies? Predator?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You like the Rambo movies? Predator?


Who doesn't?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who doesn't?


So you like movies starring shirtless, muscled up, sweaty men? . . . and you worry about someone who is unnerved by guns? You have your own issues.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you like movies starring shirtless, muscled up, sweaty men? . . . and you worry about someone who is unnerved by guns? You have your own issues.


I like Rambo, and Predator.
Who doesn't?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like Rambo, and Predator.
> Who doesn't?


Fags.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2020)

Alaska resident with rifle aids police with no guns after firearms incident
					

A 19-year-old Alaska man was facing attempted murder charges after breaking into a public safety building and firing on a unarmed village police officer, authorities said.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2020)

4 Minneapolis officers fired after death of black man; video shows officer kneeling on his neck
					

A video taken by an onlooker Monday evening shows a Minneapolis police officer keeping his knee on the neck of a motionless, moaning man at the foot of a squad




					www.kmov.com
				













*“He was ordered to step from his car. *
*After he got out, he physically resisted officers **,” *

*Elder said in a statement.

“Officers were able to get the suspect into handcuffs *
*and noted he appeared to be suffering medical distress**.” *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> 4 Minneapolis officers fired after death of black man; video shows officer kneeling on his neck
> 
> 
> A video taken by an onlooker Monday evening shows a Minneapolis police officer keeping his knee on the neck of a motionless, moaning man at the foot of a squad
> ...


Nobody wearing a mask.
Call the cops,..wait..


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2020)

*Buy Lots of Guns n Ammo......Stimulate the Economy !*
*
Don't buy masks......use what you've got ....an old clean T-shirt...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Buy Lots of Guns n Ammo......Stimulate the Economy !*
> 
> *Don't buy masks......use what you've got ....an old clean T-shirt...*


Masks are filthy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2020)

*Elderly Florida homeowner fatally shot man who smashed through door, attacked wife*

May 27, 2020 Updated 1 hr ago
PANAMA CITY, Fla. (AP) — A Florida homeowner fatally shot a visitor from Georgia who broke through his front door and began beating a woman inside, sheriff's officials said.

Nathan Jerrell Edwards, 31, was pronounced dead Tuesday morning at the home in Panama City, the Bay County Sheriff's Office said in a Facebook post.

Witnesses told deputies that Edwards had been walking down the street, “screaming and swearing ... acting very aggressively and erratically,” the post stated. He said the man threatened him, so he retreated inside his house to get away.


Deputies said Edwards then smashed through the glass front door and began beating a woman inside. The homeowner, who is in his 70s, went upstairs and got his gun, firing several shots at Edwards. The woman was taken to a hospital for treatment.

Authorities learned Edwards had been staying at a rental home with friends nearby, according to a separate post. Investigators found illegal drugs, a gun and money, as well as children. Each adult inside the home was arrested and charged with child neglect and other charges.









						Elderly Florida homeowner fatally shot man who smashed through door, attacked wife
					

PANAMA CITY, Fla. (AP) — A Florida homeowner fatally shot a visitor from Georgia who broke through is front door and began beating a woman inside, sheriff's officials said.




					www.wdrb.com


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2020)

I have said many times before what will kill the 2nd Amendment is people acting stupid with guns --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267608370782978048


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> I have said many times before what will kill the 2nd Amendment is people acting stupid with guns --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267608370782978048


And more acting stupid with guns --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269833325440462848


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> And more acting stupid with guns --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269833325440462848



*SPIN ON IT BITCH....!





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

Shotgun 








						Warner Brothers strips Elmer Fudd of his rifle
					

It's come to this




					hotair.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh...." For Heavens Sake "...more Liberal " Cucks ".....who want the shit beat out of them...!

Did they replace this.....






With this.....?*


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

*Oh yes they Did.....

OLD.....( A SINGLE BARREL )







NEW ( A GRIM REAPERS SCYTHE )








YEAH.......YOU DUMB BLEEDING HEART LIBERALS JUST
WENT FROM A SINGLE BARREL " SHOTGUN " TO A BLOODY
CARTEL SCYTHE USED TO DISMEMBER PEOPLE BELOW THE 
BORDER......F#$KING IDIOTS....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

The trump lickers in here are all the proof you need that common sense gun regulations need to be enforced . . . and that the public school system needs better funding.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The trump lickers in here are all the proof you need that common sense gun regulations need to be enforced . . . and that the public school system needs better funding.


Urineidiot


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> I have said many times before what will kill the 2nd Amendment is people acting stupid with guns --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267608370782978048


Following that bit of reasoning... people acting stupid and looting will "kill" the first amendment...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The trump lickers in here are all the proof you need that common sense gun regulations need to be enforced . . . and that the public school system needs better funding.


The public school system definitely fucked you over...you did attend school, right?
They failed you on so many levels, comprehension and common sense are two glaring weaknesses of yours.
Although we shouldn't blame public school for your lack of common sense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The public school system definitely fucked you over...you did attend school, right?
> They failed you on so many levels, comprehension and common sense are two glaring weaknesses of yours.
> Although we shouldn't blame public school for your lack of common sense.


Show me . . . oh yeah we tried that before you can't, failed miserably and then you just got all pissy mad like a spoiled brat that got scolded, hilarious.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The trump lickers in here are all the proof you need that common sense gun regulations need to be enforced . . . and that the public school system needs better funding.


*Projecting once again....*
*
Your compiled posting history shows the need for AMERICA to arm itself.
YOU ARE THE INTERNET FACE OF THE DEMOCRATS FILTHY AGENDA.....!
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Boo!









						Breaking:  9th Circuit Rules California Magazine Ban Unconstitutional
					

In a stunning defeat for California Attorney General Xavier Becerra, the U.S. 9th District Court of Appeals has affirmed U.S. Superior Court decision that California’s High Capacity Magazine Ban viol...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 15, 2020)

*Buy Guns and Ammo......Further stimulate the economy...and piss off " Heels Up "..!*


----------

